# Jodi Arias Penalty



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Jodi Arias Discussion


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jodi Arias Discussion



It will take a little while to get used to this.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias Discussion
> ...



Hey baby!

It will, but looks good so far.

Tink is getting our peeps.


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

Just popping in to say Hi I passed a PM to who I could a lot have the PMS off. Account created and here I am . Hi TW nice to see ya


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

Wow I made it lol. It took me a few to figure out were to register.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Wow I made it lol. It took me a few to figure out were to register.



It's different, but the concept is the same.  I think it will okay.

Glad you made it!


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

So far, no one has moved all our posts, so that's good news.


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

I posted the link to here in Yadayada because some people had their PMS off


----------



## drstevej (May 19, 2013)

I'm feeling weak from the teleport over here. Reps please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

The empty space is going to fill up fast now that you're here.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

I haven't figured out how to rep yet.  Don't go into convulsions.


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

I was promised reps before anyone lol


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

There ya go.  And everything is back to "normal" - whatever that was.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> I was promised reps before anyone lol



Okay - re the repper, you cannot give reps to the same post twice.  

But you can do this:


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

The clapping is adorable - ok I'm really out now bye


----------



## drstevej (May 19, 2013)

Testing graphics


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys!  Missed everyone!  FREEDOM!


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> The clapping is adorable - ok I'm really out now bye



Have fun with family!

We'll update you on penalty phase!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

So is this the place for tomorrow?  I'm in!


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hi guys!  Missed everyone!  FREEDOM!



I'm so glad you're here!!  Did you grab the flag?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

A chat would be really cool so we wouldn't have to keep refreshing.  Just right there, on the spot, real time reactions.  But, this is better than WAT right now.  Thanks for finding it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

LOL!  I grabbed and G.O.N.E.  LOL

So nice to see everyone, too!


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> A chat would be really cool so we wouldn't have to keep refreshing.  Just right there, on the spot, real time reactions.  But, this is better than WAT right now.  Thanks for finding it.



I'll see if I can figure that feature out


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

This is AWESOME!  

I still want to know more about whether Patty Womack is going to testify or not.  And who JM wants to call as rebuttal witnesses to the DT mitigation witnesses.  I think it could be Matt McCartney for the prosecution.  Maybe?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

Tell me now...are there other threads here where people are going to that I have to search for comrades?  Or is this it for tomorrow?


----------



## drstevej (May 19, 2013)

AVATAR: Second one from left is ME


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tell me now...are there other threads here where people are going to that I have to search for comrades?  Or is this it for tomorrow?



This is for tomorrow. We're all JoJo all the time, except when we're not.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

I'm glad to see everyone.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

Hi TW.  Nice to see you!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

drstevej said:


> AVATAR: Second one from left is ME



So you are Si that would explain it lol


----------



## drstevej (May 19, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > AVATAR: Second one from left is ME
> ...



That's a Fact Jack


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

I wonder if JoJo has her art show all laid out and penalty phase outfit picked out.

Tomorrow is her big moment!

You go Jodi the Genius.  Show the jury what you've got.


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> A chat would be really cool so we wouldn't have to keep refreshing.  Just right there, on the spot, real time reactions.  But, this is better than WAT right now.  Thanks for finding
> problem with chat is I can't go back and catch up which is the problem I was having with everything moving and getting deleted.


----------



## animallover (May 19, 2013)

Hey everybody. It's Paula here..I made it...lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

Hi Paula!  We need to get everyone here!  

Testa, think she's going to show her copyright-infringed stuff?  If not, then what? 

I am sort of obsessed with Arias' one female character witness, Patty.  No one else seems to be.  But this woman is one hot mess.  And I am very surprised Arias didn't ingratiate herself with anyone else enough to have them see her as worthy of backing up in court.  Also, rumors are flying that Patty backed out entirely and will not testify.  It's rumor.  Has anyone heard any confirmation of this?  I haven't been watching HLN his weekend so don't know.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 19, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I found the link on the WAT forum. If I'm not supposed to be here, just tell me. 

I will say I'm fed up with the WAT site. Judge&Jury has gone too far, in my opinion. I can't keep up with the posts, since everything keeps getting moved around or deleted. I had made my opinion on that clear to J&J this morning in a post and he/she/it deleted it! LOL


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I found the link on the WAT forum. If I'm not supposed to be here, just tell me.
> 
> I will say I'm fed up with the WAT site. Judge&Jury has gone too far, in my opinion. I can't keep up with the posts, since everything keeps getting moved around or deleted. I had made my opinion on that clear to J&J this morning in a post and he/she/it deleted it! LOL



I'm glad you're here. I left a message on topix, but it was deleted. I also Pmed you the address here, over there. Of course you are welcome.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

I'm surprised that the link to here wasn't deleted on WAT. Everything else gets deleted, from what I've heard. I haven't gone back since I asked for my account to be deleted.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

The more, the merrier!  Tell everyone!


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey everybody. It's Paula here..I made it...lol



Paula!!


Oh look, there's a Jodi emoticon:


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

Who is going to display Arias's artshow? Is she going to do a show and tell or is Nurmi just going to close by saying that she draws?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hi Paula!  We need to get everyone here!
> 
> Testa, think she's going to show her copyright-infringed stuff?  If not, then what?
> 
> I am sort of obsessed with Arias' one female character witness, Patty.  No one else seems to be.  But this woman is one hot mess.  And I am very surprised Arias didn't ingratiate herself with anyone else enough to have them see her as worthy of backing up in court.  Also, rumors are flying that Patty backed out entirely and will not testify.  It's rumor.  Has anyone heard any confirmation of this?  I haven't been watching HLN his weekend so don't know.



I've been wondering what Jodi plans to show as well. She's been selling stuff she's recently 'copied', so what does she have left - high school stuff? I just don't see how she expects anything she can draw or copy is going to get chances for the DP down. If I were on the jury, and she was the "world's best artist", I'd still give her the DP based on the mitigating factors. 

As far as I've found, Patty is still on the list for being a character witness tomorrow. We'll find out soon enough if she backs out.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

Yes TW.  J & J keeps reposting that you asked for your account to be stopped.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...



Thank you! I haven't checked back on topix yet this afternoon.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes TW.  J & J keeps reposting that you asked for your account to be stopped.



That's funny. I'm sure Johnson & Johnson is none too pleased with that connection, (J&J).


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I'm surprised that the link to here wasn't deleted on WAT. Everything else gets deleted, from what I've heard. I haven't gone back since I asked for my account to be deleted.



a) drunk moderating again
b) "delete" messed up with "ban"
c) out to dinner getting drunk and about to drunkdelete an entire thread again
d) Penalty starts tomorrow so who cares, we can chat it up
e) all of the above


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



No need to. You're here.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

Good to see Paula too.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

It's easier to figure out the stacked quotes here.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Yeah!  You made it!


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > i'm surprised that the link to here wasn't deleted on wat. Everything else gets deleted, from what i've heard. I haven't gone back since i asked for my account to be deleted.
> ...



lmao.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

I agree, AiSY.  But my info, rumor mind you, is that Patty backed out once she learned JM would be able to cross-examine her.  I don't think Arias' art has anything whatsoever to mitigate the finding of especially cruel of the jury to sentence her to DP.  

Get ready because she's going to deliver quite a clsoing to this jury and to the media.  Wonder what she's going to say.  And when?  Maybe Tuesday?  ugh


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I agree, AiSY.  But my info, rumor mind you, is that Patty backed out once she learned JM would be able to cross-examine her.  I don't think Arias' art has anything whatsoever to mitigate the finding of especially cruel of the jury to sentence her to DP.
> 
> Get ready because she's going to deliver quite a clsoing to this jury and to the media.  Wonder what she's going to say.  And when?  Maybe Tuesday?  ugh



I hope it's not a marathon. Did you see her soliloquy, or has it been deleted?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

The one you wrote for her TW?  I saw it earlier, don't know if it's been deleted.

Doc is quiet tonight...


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I agree, AiSY.  But my info, rumor mind you, is that Patty backed out once she learned JM would be able to cross-examine her.  I don't think Arias' art has anything whatsoever to mitigate the finding of especially cruel of the jury to sentence her to DP.
> 
> Get ready because she's going to deliver quite a clsoing to this jury and to the media.  Wonder what she's going to say.  And when?  Maybe Tuesday?  ugh



Agree, Patty has enough trouble without being caught in JoJo's web, she was in over her head.

Let's get back to the thing that brought us together and that is:


I love that emoticon,  JoJo  JoJo  JoJo  JoJo
repeat


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

She should have just had a family member speak.

No matter SantaFeWay.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

1:00 EDST, right? Or more likely a half hour or more late.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

TW...you seem...deflated.  Cheer up, Chica!


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes TW.  J & J keeps reposting that you asked for your account to be stopped.



Why? Isn't once enough?


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> TW...you seem...deflated.  Cheer up, Chica!



Me? No, not at all. I'm tired. It's been rainy all day. Don't worry!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

I think the reposting was in response to people asking where everyone went.  It seemed a bit odd.  But that must have been the response they wanted to have.  Showing that some people didn't want to follow the rules but just bailed.  At least that's how I took it.  I know better.  But I think J & J wanted to show that he/she didn't throw you off, but that you asked to be removed.  IDK.  JMO.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 19, 2013)

Yes, been rainy here, too.  Getting ready for dinner, had some wine, then time for bed to get ready for tomorrow.  I am very excited.  Hope there are no more delays.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I think the reposting was in response to people asking where everyone went.  It seemed a bit odd.  But that must have been the response they wanted to have.  Showing that some people didn't want to follow the rules but just bailed.  At least that's how I took it.  I know better.  But I think J & J wanted to show that he/she didn't throw you off, but that you asked to be removed.  IDK.  JMO.



Meh. That entire thing was bonkers. It doesn't matter. I had already planned to leave there by the end of the trial, but we have bonus time here. I have no stakes there.
There's always another internet site somewhere.

I only wish I could rep drstevej more, it only allows so much toward one person in a day, I guess.

Okay, I'm off too. See you guys tomorrow 1 o'clock, sharp-*ish*...maybe 2, in case someone gets cold feet.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

Sorry, I was checking my weather and had to come back to post this, cracked me up:

58°F
FEELS LIKE 58°
59°
HIGH AT 12:05 AM
58°
LOW
Cloudy
*Some areas nearby are reporting fog.*

Pfft. So much reporting of fog, these days. Okay, I'm really going now.


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

Do you guys watch other trials besides Jodi Arias?


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

wtf?? 

I feel like I just stumbled into the twilight zone?


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

What is a WAT? Where did you guys come from?

Que zone music.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Do you guys watch other trials besides Jodi Arias?


Yes some of us do watch other trials but right now we are into JA trial. After that one we will change to another.


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I only wish I could rep drstevej more, it only allows so much toward one person in a day, I guess.



You can only rep the same person 1 out of 8 times. So you must rep 7 other people before you can rep the same person again. You can rep about 10 times a day.


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> wtf??
> 
> I feel like I just stumbled into the twilight zone?


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

Usually newbs introduce themselves when joining here and we say our hi and hello's and welcomes. This thread was just ....weird. BAM! New people, all hanging out together all at once. Kinda like walking into your living room and seeing a bunch of people you don't know sitting on the couch and raiding the fridge, lol. 

Anyway...welcome to USMB! Hello. Hi. I'm Gracie.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> SantaFeWlay said:
> 
> 
> > TW...you seem...deflated.  Cheer up, Chica!
> ...



TW. Forget all that crap, that wasn't even about you. That was bs. Tomorrow is a new day.

Chin up sunshine.

Tomorrow is production multitasked with penalty day. Makes for a good Monday.

-C


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Usually newbs introduce themselves when joining here and we say our hi and hello's and welcomes. This thread was just ....weird. BAM! New people, all hanging out together all at once. Kinda like walking into your living room and seeing a bunch of people you don't know sitting on the couch and raiding the fridge, lol.
> 
> Anyway...welcome to USMB! Hello. Hi. I'm Gracie.



Sorry!! Hey!  So glad to be here. We are looking forward to chatting about Jodi the Genius tomorrow for penalty phase.

Thanks for having me/us crash your forum.  We were looking for a new home to chat on.  Hoping this may be it.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Usually newbs introduce themselves when joining here and we say our hi and hello's and welcomes. This thread was just ....weird. BAM! New people, all hanging out together all at once. Kinda like walking into your living room and seeing a bunch of people you don't know sitting on the couch and raiding the fridge, lol.
> 
> Anyway...welcome to USMB! Hello. Hi. I'm Gracie.



We defected from another forum all at once.  Didn't mean it to look like an invasion.


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

lol...it's cool. I'm just a member here like you are. I was just surprised. Had to do a double take to see if I was in the right board, lol.

I think you guys will like it here. Mods, super mods, admins...all are great. Nice features at your disposal. New folks to meet. Again, Welcome!!


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Usually newbs introduce themselves when joining here and we say our hi and hello's and welcomes. This thread was just ....weird. BAM! New people, all hanging out together all at once. Kinda like walking into your living room and seeing a bunch of people you don't know sitting on the couch and raiding the fridge, lol.
> ...



Welcome aboard to all you WAT newbies!

Chat away, that is what we all do here on whatever subject we want. Mods rarely mess with us here. It is the best hassle-free forum around.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> lol...it's cool. I'm just a member here like you are. I was just surprised. Had to do a double take to see if I was in the ri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We having been chatting the JA case since the beginning on WAT, then had a new moderator start moving and deleting our posts on a power trip a couple days ago right before penalty so we defected to find another place to chat.  That's it in a nutshell.

Looks like a great place for discussions!


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Do we have to do "take me to your leader" or are we cool?


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Do we have to do "take me to your leader" or are we cool?



I am not a follower, therefore I have no leader other than my wife. .


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

Okay, a few things, Hi to the people whose party we crashed. (waving)

Secondly, I had to take a look back at WAT, based on your reports, Testy, NO WAY that is for real, It has to be trolling. Otherwise WAT has Arias guest moderating, or someone out from some kind of halfway house.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I only wish I could rep drstevej more, it only allows so much toward one person in a day, I guess.
> ...



Thanks, you deserve a rep for that.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Ex WAT check the Lobby of WAT. "Where'd everybody go??" And 25's reply. I'm sorry but I'm busting a gut lmfao at him right now.  Where is he?  Someone that's not deleted/banned go get him.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> wtf??
> 
> I feel like I just stumbled into the twilight zone?



You should see where we came from, if you think this is weird.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ex WAT check the Lobby of WAT. "Where'd everybody go??" And 25's reply. I'm sorry but I'm busting a gut lmfao at him right now.  Where is he?  Someone that's not deleted/banned go get him.



I think that's what I saw. The mod is actually sending people here, which is great. I still think it's...well, you know.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

25 is losing his mind being all alone in a forum talking to himself and drunkmoderatordeleter


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



You newbies have zero rep power so far, so your reps give zero points. You need to earn lots of rep points from members with high rep points to increase your rep power. Getting a rep from someone who has a thousand rep score increases your power by one point.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25 is losing his mind being all alone in a forum talking to himself and drunkmoderatordeleter



I'm telling you, I'm just not buying this new moderator thing. There has been way too much game playing on that forum.

#moreofthesame
#dotheyhireeleaseesfromcriminallyinsaneinstitutions


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Okay, a few things, Hi to the people whose party we crashed. (waving)
> 
> Secondly, I had to take a look back at WAT, based on your reports, Testy, NO WAY that is for real, It has to be trolling. Otherwise WAT has Arias guest moderating, or someone out from some kind of halfway house.



They may be trying to dump the forum on purpose.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25 is losing his mind being all alone in a forum talking to himself and drunkmoderatordeleter
> ...



Nice runon hashtag


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I'm not a person who cares about reps, but it's real important to my bud drstevej.
Can you give him a rep?

Also, How do you excerpt part of a quote so you don't have to build a huge stack of them?


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I didn't know how to shorten it, no appropriate acronym.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Ive got to rest up. I have tickets for the art show tomorrow and there may be some copyright infringed pieces I want to buy so I can get my own self into a lawsuit.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

Someone has to tell Travis'sghost to come here too. He's crazy's and fun.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ive got to rest up. I have tickets for the art show tomorrow and there may be some copyright infringed pieces I want to buy so I can get my own self into a lawsuit.



Yeah, I think I'm getting a Spring cold. Okay, I'm really leaving now. Enough crazy for one day.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



That was perfect.

Thanks for the welcome old members!! Looking forward to the chat!


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Someone has to tell Travis'sghost to come here too. He's crazy's and fun.



I'm banned. Get Tink or Fiesty.


----------



## TW (May 19, 2013)

I meant crazy. The crazy's happened when I was editing the travis's part. Oh well. Damn, my brain is foggy


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I'm not a person who cares about reps, but it's real important to my bud drstevej.
> Can you give him a rep?
> 
> Also, How do you excerpt part of a quote so you don't have to build a huge stack of them?



I just gave all you newbies a welcome rep so y'all have a bit of rep power now.

To excerpt quotes just delete the "[ quote=Member Name;xxxxxxx] posted text [/quote ]" for each quote stack.


----------



## testarosa (May 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a person who cares about reps, but it's real important to my bud drstevej.
> ...



Thanks!! I'll be sneaking over to those political threads in between needling JoJo.


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Do we have to do "take me to your leader" or are we cool?



You are cool. Like I said..I was just surprised, lol. First time I have seen that happen here and tend to speak before thinking. In short...foot in mouth syndrome.


----------



## Zona (May 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> I was promised reps before anyone lol



OK, so where did you all come from?


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Those drunks in The Tavern thread usually give up reps easy.


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

Zona said:


> OK, so where did you all come from?



You need to read & keep up. They came from Wild About Trials (WAT).


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 19, 2013)

Zona said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I was promised reps before anyone lol
> ...



WAT = wildabouttrial.com

We had a moderator start taking over a couple days ago. Entire threads have been deleted, posts deleted and moved, basically making the forum (Jodi Trial) impossible to follow and keep up with. One I posted just this morning telling her that what she was doing was completely asinine got deleted. LOL Go figure!


Waving HI to those we invaded.


----------



## Zona (May 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so where did you all come from?
> ...



Why should I read and keep up when I have you who told me exactly what I asked for.


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I couldn't get most people on PM for some reason so I just put the link publicly I'm glad you made it!


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

Spread yourselves around to the other forums and you will meet more folks...hence more rep. I started a welcome thread for you in introduction forum.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/294744-welcome-to-the-new-group-of-folks.html


There are many functions here that are user friendly. I usually hit NEW POSTS to see what I missed....and there is a tab at the top of the screen where it shows MY POSTS...click on that and it will take you to your threads, posts, etc.

If you have any questions...go to home page and click on the forum for rules and how to's. Scroll down and you will see color coded names..those are the mods, admins, super mods. They can assist you too. If they feel like it.


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

LOL hi old members. We come in peace!


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

I don't usually watch trials but I did Casey Anthony's.
Makes my blood pressure go up, so I just read what is reported on the news.


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't usually watch trials but I did Casey Anthony's.
> Makes my blood pressure go up, so I just read what is reported on the news.



Me neither but I want to see the George Zimmerman trial when it gets heated up. Because it may affect the Stand Your Ground law that I support.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't usually watch trials but I did Casey Anthony's.
> ...



I am betting that one will make some race issues flair up. I am glad I moved from Philly and my grand kids will be here with me and not in Philly.


----------



## drstevej (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't usually watch trials but I did Casey Anthony's.
> Makes my blood pressure go up, so I just read what is reported on the news.



We'll keep ya current right here. This time the killer gets the DP.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

25 says he will come join us.


----------



## drstevej (May 19, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> 25 says he will come join us.



Excellent


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

Now that's a giant kitty


----------



## drstevej (May 19, 2013)

Ten posts and reps show?


----------



## drstevej (May 19, 2013)

yep, ten is the threshold


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

I am going to have to try to move a little faster if I am going to get my new computer desk set up and move my computer tonight so I wont have issues for tomorrow lol


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

LOL good luck Feisty.

So they don't care if we leave because they have a bunch of lurkers there reading. Well what are the lurkers going to read if no one is there to post? I'm gonna ask for all my post to be deleted too so there's nothing left to read. Imagine if all our post get deleted what's left?


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't usually watch trials but I did Casey Anthony's.
> ...



Even the judge recently said Anthony should have been found guilty. The jury were idiots.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> Now that's a giant kitty



Tink, your kitty is eating your text. Better stock up on nom-nom's for it!


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

Y'all can't pm each other or anyone else until you get 50 posts under yer belts.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Personally, I believe the prosecution didn't prove it beyond a reasonable doubt. That to me doesn't make the jury idiots. They did their job and were away from their family for over a month I respect that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> LOL good luck Feisty.
> 
> So they don't care if we leave because they have a bunch of lurkers there reading. Well what are the lurkers going to read if no one is there to post? I'm gonna ask for all my post to be deleted too so there's nothing left to read. Imagine if all our post get deleted what's left?



Just J&J! Let her/him/it get drunk again and delete it's own posts. LOL


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

Let her talk to herself she said she likes the new rules let her be.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2013)

So cool to have a bunch of friends drop in on USMB. Hope you find us a good place that suits your liking. There's The USMB Coffee Shop where you can chat, meet some of the people who've been around awhile and can help you get your bearings until you're used to all the new items around.

Welcome!

USMB Coffee Shop Only 2 rules I know of there: (1) All good times (2) It's one of the few places on the board we don't talk politics so that all sides can come together for laughs and that wake-me-up smell of Java!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Y'all can't pm each other or anyone else until you get 50 posts under yer belts.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I guess we have to start slapping the keys to make our quota lol.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Y'all can't pm each other or anyone else until you get 50 posts under yer belts.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 That's right, Gracie! I forgot to say! Rep coming your way (if I have any left).


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



We will have to agree to disagree then. Maybe they couldn't pin the murder on her, but they COULD have zapped her for wasting all that time with the police due to her lies, etc.
The bitch was partying while her child was missing. What mother would do that? What mother would not say a word when her kid is gone for 30 days? The one that knew where the kid was, that's who. Dead. In a trash bag. In a ditch.

Argg. Like I said..blood pressure goes up so I don't bother with it any more. What I know of the Arias case is what I have read on yahoo and aol. Oh, and that she was bitching because ebay wouldn't let her sell her "art".


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all can't pm each other or anyone else until you get 50 posts under yer belts.
> ...



I zapped you too, Becki


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> Let her talk to herself she said she likes the new rules let her be.



I agree Tink! 

I found it a little odd that Cindy was one of the very few that didn't seem to have posts deleted. If she did, I didn't notice it.


----------



## DarkLion (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> We will have to agree to disagree then. Maybe they couldn't pin the murder on her, but they COULD have zapped her for wasting all that time with the police due to her lies, etc.



They did. She was convicted of 3 counts of lying to police (I think it was 3) and was sentenced to a year in prison for each. As she'd already been in prison for that long, she got out on time served.


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

You newbies can't post links, videos or pics until you get a bunch more post under your belt. It keeps the spammer ads under control.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> You newbies can't post links, videos or pics until you get a bunch more post under your belt. It keeps the spammer ads under control.



I caught that earlier, when I tried to put a link in on a post. I think it said 15 posts before a link is allowed. No biggie; most of us will have that number in no time.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

I like all the thingy dos that we have here to play with. I am having so much fun. I bet I wont sleep tonight. I have so much to do and so much to distract me.lmao


----------



## syrenn (May 19, 2013)

drstevej said:


> I'm feeling weak from the teleport over here. Reps please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



so where are you teleporting from?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 19, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



No kidding!


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

Not sure..but I don't think admin likes potential board wars so....might wanna keep that in mind if you are going to be talking about members over there when here at MSMB. Not sure about that, so you might wanna ask a mod or admin so you don't get a ban hammer thumpin' ya on the head, lol.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

OK now I will go build the new computer desk I will keep popping in and chatting as my fingers get tired of twisting all the nuts and bolts.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Not sure..but I don't think admin likes potential board wars so....might wanna keep that in mind if you are going to be talking about members over there when here at MSMB. Not sure about that, so you might wanna ask a mod or admin so you don't get a ban hammer thumpin' ya on the head, lol.


The Mod over there is actually posting a link to this site as to were we all came to. lmao


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure..but I don't think admin likes potential board wars so....might wanna keep that in mind if you are going to be talking about members over there when here at MSMB. Not sure about that, so you might wanna ask a mod or admin so you don't get a ban hammer thumpin' ya on the head, lol.
> ...


 The more, the merrier! I've read some of your posts. I think you are all a boatload of fun & look forward to seeing you often.


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure..but I don't think admin likes potential board wars so....might wanna keep that in mind if you are going to be talking about members over there when here at MSMB. Not sure about that, so you might wanna ask a mod or admin so you don't get a ban hammer thumpin' ya on the head, lol.
> ...




Yes, but that is them. HERE might be a different kettle of fish. 
Shrug.
Just thought I'd mention it before folks get in a tizzy with warring with folks not here at a board most of us never heard about.


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yup - I have had links deleted for talking about & linking to other message boards. Boards don't like competition or board wars.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 19, 2013)

drstevej 
I have to let you know that CC is getting better a giving the laughs. CC almost got a spew. and I don't think CC was trying. you still have the challenge to get me to spew.


----------



## Tink (May 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...


 I get your drift we aren't really talking trash just getting acclimated and figuring out who's coming over and what not.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 19, 2013)

Hello forum...I would just like to begin by saying Im sure Im not alone in thinking that Jodi is getting the absolute shaft in this trial...  

I am in familiar territory...I see a little Feisty and a giant Kitty...I feel right at home.


----------



## annode (May 20, 2013)

I thought this was an exclusive club. Well, I wouldn`t want to join any forum that would have *me *as a member anyway. 

Man, these adverts gotta go.

Hello.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Hello familiar faces  annode didn't recognize you without your bunny


----------



## annode (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Hello familiar faces  annode didn't recognize you without your bunny


Heh...I need to get my Trix rabbit again. In the mean time i`m a green krocodil from  a swamp in Germany.  Bye Tink


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

You not staying here?


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

HELLO!

I'm here, even with the travissghost handle.  So, what happened to our beloved 
thread of happy smart people tink?


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'M IN! Although I wasn't much pals with everyone, im in. What happened to our FREE SPEECH?  IS THIS the sign of this to come?...


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ex WAT check the Lobby of WAT. "Where'd everybody go??" And 25's reply. I'm sorry but I'm busting a gut lmfao at him right now.  Where is he?  Someone that's not deleted/banned go get him.
> ...



Hello Trialwatcher, it's ghost at your service lol!


----------



## Gracie (May 20, 2013)

Hello travissghost. Welcome to USMB.
If you look around the board here, you will see lots of free speech, lol. I just didn't want anyone to get in trouble.

Pretend I never said a thing. I'll just back out and let you guys get comfy and do your thang. My intentions were to assist, and I hope you all accept that explanation and my responses throughout this thread should show I had no ulterior motive.

Glad you guys are here and hope you enjoy the board.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Travissgoast I am glad you could make it


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

*Today's Schedule:*

Color By Numbers Copyright Infringment Art Show
Sponsored by:  A Convicted Felon aka 

**Warning: purchasing fake art at this art show may result in legal action**


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...



Gracie, we like to post links, like articles about the case, is that okay? Only 10%, fair use, and credit to news sources.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

*Literary Murderers*


Art can elevate the soul, but not all souls respond.
Published on January 25, 2013 by Katherine Ramsland in Shadow Boxing


Literary Murderers | Psychology Today

Thought I would post this article since we are anticipating an "art show" in the courtroom.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Testing my signature file - Hey Travissghost!

TW - I heard a rumor that closed testimony tape was to be released.  Did you hear anything

Also, remember I said the last JoJo tweet sounded like someone didn't type/readback/type/readback - ?  It was deleted and reposted by someone who was following the readback! instructions.

Where's doc?  Is he in The Tavern thread gathering reps?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Testing my signature file - Hey Travissghost!
> 
> TW - I heard a rumor that closed testimony tape was to be released.  Did you hear anything
> 
> ...



No. Where did you hear that, on the FB page? When you say "closed testimony", do you mean her friend Womack gave testimony already last week?  Maybe during the delay?

Lol on the doc. I'll have to go to twitter, didn't notice it had been changed.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Testing my signature file - Hey Travissghost!
> ...



Fiesty said something about it on Twitter.  I don't HLN so I'm in the dark.  Whenever she gets here we'll grill her.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I just looked @ twitter, it looks cleaned up, but not all that different. She has her own website?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

The only thing new on the FB page is Donald Trump - "Jodi Arias, the Girlfriend from Hell"

Ya think?

That ought to be good:

Donald Trump on Arias: 'The girlfriend from hell' | HLNtv.com


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't think HLN runs regular news on the weekend anyway.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I just looked @ twitter, it looks cleaned up, but not all that different. She has her own website?



Of course, she's a supahstah.

I think the SJ delusional person from caseyanthonyisinnocent and jodiariasisinnocent runs it.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Did you go to her website? Or is it just another part of that innocence thing?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



HLN has "regular news"  lol


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Did you go to her website? Or is it just another part of that innocence thing?



No, I won't give her the traffic.


----------



## KissMy (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Gracie, we like to post links, like articles about the case, is that okay? Only 10%, fair use, and credit to news sources.



Thats fine here. Use quote tags or just quote marks.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Sorry, you answered my question before I posted it. You can't delete you own comments here. So I'm stuck with stupid on my face.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah, I know. I was laughing while typing that.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

HLN isn't always as sensation-driven during the day as it is at night with newsertainment programs. When they are covering the trial during the day, they have some guest attorneys who can be decent. I don't think they require the level of screaming that they do at night. You know, that is in the contracts of the personalities there at night.

Clause 128: TALK *VERY* LOUDLY, shout over guests, make statements without fact-finding.


----------



## KissMy (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Sorry, you answered my question before I posted it. You can't delete you own comments here. So I'm stuck with stupid on my face.



If you want to delete or edit a post use the edit icon on the lower right within the first 24 hours of the post. After that it becomes permanent. These post show up in Google search so don't go full retard or it will be on-line forever for all to see.

[youtube]oAKG-kbKeIo[/youtube]


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I figured out how to edit. I just didn't realize that you could delete. Does it leave an empty post?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

WomenShelter of Long Beach doesn't seem happy about those survivor Tees:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70776896.54624.160510210691796&type=1&theater

I wonder if any of the profit went to them?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

LOL KissMy...

Are you coming back for the penalty phase?  We'll be in full out-and-out  Scroogle retard mode at or before 1 EST.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> LOL KissMy...
> 
> Are you coming back for the penalty phase?  We'll be in full out-and-out  Scroogle retard mode at or before 1 EST.



Trudat.


----------



## KissMy (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I figured out how to edit. I just didn't realize that you could delete. Does it leave an empty post?



To delete the post click edit on bottom right, then delete on bottom right, then select delete bottom left, then delete bottom right.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> WomenShelter of Long Beach doesn't seem happy about those survivor Tees:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70776896.54624.160510210691796&type=1&theater
> 
> I wonder if any of the profit went to them?



Oh snap!

Copyright infringements all around.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > WomenShelter of Long Beach doesn't seem happy about those survivor Tees:
> ...



But they were also collecting money for the shirts. If nothing went to the shelter, it's not just copyright infringement, it's fraud.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Also, technically, if you are not a registered not-for-profit charitable organization, you are supposed to pay taxes on sales.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



M1 stab29times/shootwithgrandpasgun/slitthroat - check
Dior Copyright Lawsuit - check
DV Fraud - check

What's a little fraud and tracing pictures anyways?


----------



## chaines (May 20, 2013)

I found it!  Thanks Testarosa...  I will do my best not to accuse certain posters of spending their day in mommys basement and only leaving to empty the bucket he/she poops in!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You'd think it would be a parole violation, no?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

chaines said:


> I found it!  Thanks Testarosa...  I will do my best not to accuse certain posters of spending their day in mommys basement and only leaving to empty the bucket he/she poops in!



That didn't work, anyway, welcome.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

For Chaines


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Hey Testy, what is Feisty's twitter handle? I want to go read what she wrote.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I have to spread the reps around doc, can't hit you yet. Mornin'. Looks like you've been making busy with the rep situation, I see.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)




----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Takes 15 posts to add stomping hippos


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Takes 15 posts to add stomping hippos



I'll be there in no time, no doubt.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

chaines said:


> I found it!  Thanks Testarosa...  I will do my best not to accuse certain posters of spending their day in mommys basement and only leaving to empty the bucket he/she poops in!



Well,  thank God you're here, now we can get the party started. 

We have new emoticons if you get out of hand:


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Only a repwhore&#8482; could be here less than 24 hours and already rack up 18 reps.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> HLN isn't always as sensation-driven during the day as it is at night with newsertainment programs. When they are covering the trial during the day, they have some guest attorneys who can be decent. I don't think they require the level of screaming that they do at night. You know, that is in the contracts of the personalities there at night.
> 
> Clause 128: TALK *VERY* LOUDLY, shout over guests, make statements without fact-finding.



That's because they have to keep waking the audience up. LOL They bore viewers to sleep by re-telling and re-telling everything already reported on during the day. 

I do watch the shows after I get home from work, always hoping there will be "breaking news" that I haven't already heard and that their "exclusive" info hasn't already been 'leaked' out by other sources.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Hey Testy, what is Feisty's twitter handle? I want to go read what she wrote.



Sorry, I was spacing.

I'll pm-errr-something it to you in case she doesn't want it broadcasted.

She said:
I will do the best I can The best is yet to come all closed hearing to be releasted

And there's a link somewhere here that I can't find, there was a lot of tweeting going on.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Testy, what is Feisty's twitter handle? I want to go read what she wrote.
> ...



Oh, so maybe it's about ALL closed hearings, not just Thursday's. That will be VERY interesting.

No reason for that emoticon, really.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Couldn't THEFT be in there also? It'd be stealing from the legitimate shelter.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

*QOTD:*

25Caliber:

*"I suggest you not drink and type"*


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I have to go do "all the things". Be back.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Everyone needs a hobby. Jodi just prefers those that are illegal. Besides, "What's a girl to do?"


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *QOTD:*
> 
> 25Caliber:
> 
> *"I suggest you not drink and type"*



What will the 14 year olds think about that?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If they collected money under false pretenses and kept it, there's a whole new slew of charges there.  Not only her, but whoever the person is running that website, handling those sales, etc.  Those jodiisinnocent people are a bunch of morons that don't even realize they're in her victim web.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Administrator and Moderator

Walks away from 178 WAT reps.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Morning all



Morning Steve!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

That site, which shall remain nameless, I've read, is out of Pakistan or India. It will be difficult to charge anyone there, no?


----------



## KissMy (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Only a repwhore could be here less than 24 hours and already rack up 18 reps.



 Yup!

Your small group of newbies giving each-other reps with zero points will not boost your reps. You have to get reps from high rep power people in other threads to boost your reps. I have maxed out my reps for 24 hours, so I can't help you any more for a while.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That site, which shall remain nameless, I've read, is out of Pakistan or India. It will be difficult to charge anyone there, no?



Well that figures.  Everything is premed and "covert mission".

Depends where the money is, I would think.



Yeah - these things are just fun.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Only a repwhore could be here less than 24 hours and already rack up 18 reps.
> ...



Are you taking notes doc?  Apparently, you need to head to The Tavern.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Only a repwhore could be here less than 24 hours and already rack up 18 reps.
> ...



We only have one repwhore. He has to spread himself around. He is pretty funny.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Maybe someone should start a not for profit on providing funding for accommodations for those enduring long trials. I wouldn't have a problem even if it went to Arias's mother. I just don't appreciate the commissary element, because I'm guessing it adds to a power dynamic in jail. KWIM? Trading snacks for favors and whatnot.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That site, which shall remain nameless, I've read, is out of Pakistan or India. It will be difficult to charge anyone there, no?



That might depend on who actually runs the website, though. If it's someone here in the USA, I'm sure they could be charged. It could be "hosted" in Pakistan or India, which means the website owner is more than likely renting space on someone else's server to have a web address and site. Make sense?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > That site, which shall remain nameless, I've read, is out of Pakistan or India. It will be difficult to charge anyone there, no?
> ...


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Only a repwhore could be here less than 24 hours and already rack up 18 reps.
> ...



Here is my rep count on another vB forum



> Reps: 9,223,372,036,854,775,808



I started a Repaholics forum there that generated 347,661 Posts in 1,881 Threads

So, I know reps, I am the Rep Daddy.

But here, I am focused on justice for Jodi. (and reps as a hobby)


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Okay, really going to do all the things now.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No worries - Jodi is getting her justice today so you can go back to reps full time.


----------



## Intense (May 20, 2013)

*Lets keep the conversation focused on the hear and now. We don't discuss what is happening on other Message Boards. Thanks  Welcome to the Site.*


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Intense said:


> *Lets keep the conversation focused on the hear and now. We don't discuss what is happening on other Message Boards. Thanks  Welcome to the Site.*



Gotcha and thanks for the welcome and for having us.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone!

Just finished reading back.  What's this about recorded testimony being released?  Did they take Patty's and Darryl's in a closed courtroom or something?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Just finished reading back.  What's this about recorded testimony being released?  Did they take Patty's and Darryl's in a closed courtroom or something?



Don't know yet, that news came from Fiesty.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a live feed, a good one is on azcentral - here is the direct link:

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...ias-murder-trial-mesa-arizona-live-video.html

Got to work!  Be back later!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Bye for now Testa.  Need to get some stuff done before trial, too.  See you all later.....


----------



## Seneca (May 20, 2013)

Good to see everyone here!  It's me, Honey!  Someone already has my user name, so I had to think up a new one!  Thanks Feisty for the invite!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Hi Honey!  Glad you made it!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

Intense said:


> *Lets keep the conversation focused on the hear and now. We don't discuss what is happening on other Message Boards. Thanks  Welcome to the Site.*



Hi and thank you for the welcome!


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

when does court start


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I posted either Thursday or Friday in the place we are no longer useing lol that it could be a reason why because she might want to get out of town to stay safe.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> when does court start



10:00 AZ time, not sure where you are.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Intense said:


> *Lets keep the conversation focused on the hear and now. We don't discuss what is happening on other Message Boards. Thanks  Welcome to the Site.*



Thanks Intense.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Hopefully it's okay to post about the Jodi Arias Twitter account and site that she uses to sell stuff? I ask because the prosecutor actually brought it up in court, so it's part of the trial.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Good to see everyone here!  It's me, Honey!  Someone already has my user name, so I had to think up a new one!  Thanks Feisty for the invite!



Hi honey.


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Hey all. Just thought I would pop in and say hi...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Good morning all this is a great morning.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > *If there are any regulars on this board, who are interested in the trial, please join us.*
> ...



There you go, judging the font again. lol Is GMA a good source?
Honestly, I felt sorry for Patty. She was putting herself out there in court and it was only going to do her harm, and no real good for Arias.


----------



## KissMy (May 20, 2013)

Here is our original Jodi Arias Trial Thread You should link them over to here.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey all. Just thought I would pop in and say hi...



OMG, I forgot who you were already, since you changed your name. But Good morning.

I claim FOG, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Go link 'em TW the Diplomat.



These things are fun.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I know I'm being a child when I say this, but every time I hear his name I think


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



lmao

Okay, now I'll never be able to hear his name again without that.  Thanks.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Go link 'em TW the Diplomat.
> 
> 
> 
> These things are fun.



I did, but I used my "inside" font. Didn't want to shout or cause alarm.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Go link 'em TW the Diplomat.
> ...



Stop scaring everyone off with your gigantic font, wouldya?



Edited to add the fun thing.



They have a stfu and an a$$hole

Can't WAIT to see those used for the first time.


----------



## annode (May 20, 2013)

Ahoy !
Anyone not receiving e-mail notifications for thread replies...like i`m not?
I just checked it again and i`m all properly setup in 'options'.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I like BIG FONTS, and I can not lie...

- Sir Rep-a-lot


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Haha! Here you go. I added poop for good measure.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Funny.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

annode said:


> Ahoy !
> Anyone not receiving e-mail notifications for thread replies...like i`m not?
> I just checked it again and i`m all properly setup in 'options'.



I am not getting the emails either.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I didn't sign up for email notification, So I have no idea. Ask *Intense*, s/he is on a few pages back and is a moderator, or ask *KissMy,* Very helpful too.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> annode said:
> 
> 
> > Ahoy !
> ...



Ask our guide [MENTION=21241]KissMy[/MENTION]  He knows everything.

Heck, T, how do I do the linkynameythingy?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Oh I did it.



These things are fun.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

https://twitter.com/jeffgoldesq


*1.	&#65532; Michael Kiefer &#8207;@michaelbkiefer 34m &#8232;Jodi Arias witness withdraws because of death threats http://azc.cc/A1h03&#8232;&#8232;
*
http://www.azcentral.com/community/...-witness-withdraws-because-death-threats.html

The defense put a motion in for mistrial.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Ahh hell.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Morning peeps. I was reading about Patty dropping out. I really do not think that is fair that to testify you have to worry about all that stuff. That is not a fair trial. Even the guilty have a right to a fair trial.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Morning peeps. I was reading about Patty dropping out. I really do not think that is fair that to testify you have to worry about all that stuff. That is not a fair trial. Even the guilty have a right to a fair trial.



I half agree. I think it takes whackos to threaten a witness with death or bodily harm, or to harass them. And no one should have to deal with that, it's plain WRONG. But can we be certain that was the cause? Or maybe there were a few other issues like cross-examination on her history. That is always pertinent in a case where jurors have to determine the reliability of the witness's testimony.

At any rate, I see Womack as a sympathetic character with personal problems.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Mistrial on PENALTY, she's already convicted and this witness had nothing to do with that and everything to do with penalty.

??


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Mistrial on PENALTY, she's already convicted and this witness had nothing to do with that and everything to do with penalty.
> 
> ??



No, but if there were a mistrial at this point, I would imagine a whole new panel of jurors would convene for the penalty phase. The defense knows that *this* jury does not like her.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

annode said:


> Ahoy !
> Anyone not receiving e-mail notifications for thread replies...like i`m not?
> I just checked it again and i`m all properly setup in 'options'.



annode if you go to user cp at the top of this page you can then look at the left hand side of screen and change you email options. The options should look simular to the place we all left.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Is it were or was? I always make a grammatical error.

They BOTH always sound wrong to me. It's my Achilles heel.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Some of this info is interesting. It's obviously a biased website, but some of the info is rather startling. Occupy Exclusive! Blood Money: State vs. Jodi Ann Arias Scam - EXPOSED


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

I just got off the phone with my grand son he is almost 3. He is sounding like a big boy. He can't wait for me to pick him up for the summer. I told him that after him and his sister get here we are going cat shopping. he got excited and told his mom that I was getting him a cat lol.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Morning peeps. I was reading about Patty dropping out. I really do not think that is fair that to testify you have to worry about all that stuff. That is not a fair trial. Even the guilty have a right to a fair trial.
> ...



I agree, but lets not forget this isn't the first time a witness has received death threats. Honestly, the fact that their personal problems become national news and are spread across the internet is a problem in itself in considering a fair trial IMO

People are  and they are basically giving a big to our justice system.

Ps. I'm having too much fun with the icons. Do you think there will be court today with or will the mistrial hearing take all day. My sis is still sleeping so I was hoping to catch a bit before we head out. Going to the Zoo!


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Mistrial on PENALTY, she's already convicted and this witness had nothing to do with that and everything to do with penalty.
> ...



Yes exactly. And don't kid yourselves there will be appeals and I expect her to at the very least ask for a new trial. I'm not saying she will get it but stranger things have happened.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

The Three Ring Circus continues.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Is it were or was? I always make a grammatical error.
> 
> They BOTH always sound wrong to me. It's my Achilles heel.



I'm usually pretty good at this one but in that sentence they both sound right to me haha.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Hush your mouths!  There's not going to be a mistrial at this point because of penalty witness.  Judge Sherry will think of something, like "Motion DENIED"!

But this is a total leg to stand on for appeal or commuted sentence if she gets the needle.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I just got off the phone with my grand son he is almost 3. He is sounding like a big boy. He can't wait for me to pick him up for the summer. I told him that after him and his sister get here we are going cat shopping. he got excited and told his mom that I was getting him a cat lol.



Paula has some kittens looking for a new home...


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She can ask for the moon too. Request denied.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Tink - I'm having serious issues with the emoticons, too, I can't keep my fingers off of them.

When was the motion for mistrial filed?

Are we delayed?


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

I don't know if you guys saw when I said this the other night or if it was after the move. I read that 66% of death penalty convictions are overturned or commuted on appeal. I found stuff to verify that one. But I also read its 80% in AZ whoever I can't find stuff to verify that one.


----------



## KissMy (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> annode said:
> 
> 
> > Ahoy !
> ...



It could be that you have to post 50 times to get messaging privileges. If it does not work after that ask one of the administrators. I have never tried the email feature.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Your guess is as good as mine. 

I have a hard time enjoying the zoo, unless the animals have some roaming space.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> The Three Ring Circus continues.



I got lost for a sec.

Are we going to delay while she rules on motion for mistrial?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> I don't know if you guys saw when I said this the other night or if it was after the move. I read that 66% of death penalty convictions are overturned or commuted on appeal. I found stuff to verify that one. But I also read its 80% in AZ whoever I can't find stuff to verify that one.



I don't want to get beaten up, but I'm not death penalty proponent for many reasons previously stated. 

#pleasedon'tbeatmeup
#please


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if you guys saw when I said this the other night or if it was after the move. I read that 66% of death penalty convictions are overturned or commuted on appeal. I found stuff to verify that one. But I also read its 80% in AZ whoever I can't find stuff to verify that one.
> ...



We already knew this about you.

no shock here.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I just got off the phone with my grand son he is almost 3. He is sounding like a big boy. He can't wait for me to pick him up for the summer. I told him that after him and his sister get here we are going cat shopping. he got excited and told his mom that I was getting him a cat lol.
> ...



Were those the cuties that she posted when they were brand new? Aww.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Yes, but we're all newbies here.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

I'm scroogling the motion.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I just got off the phone with my grand son he is almost 3. He is sounding like a big boy. He can't wait for me to pick him up for the summer. I told him that after him and his sister get here we are going cat shopping. he got excited and told his mom that I was getting him a cat lol.
> ...



I talked to Paula about that but she lives to far away. I would if I could. It would take me 2 days to get to her house lol.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if you guys saw when I said this the other night or if it was after the move. I read that 66% of death penalty convictions are overturned or commuted on appeal. I found stuff to verify that one. But I also read its 80% in AZ whoever I can't find stuff to verify that one.
> ...


You won't get beat up by me I agree with you actually I believe I have said so in the past.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

How come Testa's post is blank?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Some of this info is interesting. It's obviously a biased website, but some of the info is rather startling. Occupy Exclusive! Blood Money: State vs. Jodi Ann Arias Scam - EXPOSED



That was interesting, Tinkster. And I like to get all info. It's certainly a disappointment that people are profiting. But we already knew the deal, in general, with HLN. Whatever the Alexanders get, they will have to tell the IRS. That site is making assertions about amounts that they can't possible know, right?

After calling others "over the top", I found this to be absurdly hyperbolic,in  itself:


*And lets use a small estimate.* Lets say the Alexanders only made a half-million out of this, and the 6 hour drive didnt cost a half million dollars.* Could you imagine how many MORE murders would happen in America if people saw profit in death?* People would be killing each other like barbarians and starting up Facebook pages while having HLN on speed-dial.* Is this really the example we want to set for younger generations and other countries?*

Really? We're going to start killing people to make money through websites?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Another thing you must remember is that Arias contributed to the circus and hoopla by courting the media to begin with. I would have never heard about this case had she not done interviews with _48 Hours _.


----------



## KissMy (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Paula has some kittens looking for a new home...
> ...



uShip will transport pets, horses, livestock & just about anything else. Their motto is We "Ship Anything, Anytime, Anywhere."


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Some of this info is interesting. It's obviously a biased website, but some of the info is rather startling. Occupy Exclusive! Blood Money: State vs. Jodi Ann Arias Scam - EXPOSED
> ...


 LOL I didn't even read that part yeah that is extreme. Like I said some parts were pretty interesting and other parts were pretty biased. CC has posted another article from there the other day that had some false stuff too but some pretty interesting true stuff. I don't like that anyone is making money off of it, but I am glad they are getting some help with the expenses to be in court every day from out of town. I thought it was pretty stupid when it said they should be able to foot the bill with their jobs, um hello they have had to take over 4 months off and are not in their home town. The part that bothered me was that Chris Hughes is making money separate from them and has preregistered other sites. 

On a side note, I don't care about anyone having a record, they are all human and have made mistakes before this trial happened. But just saying look how much noise was made about Patty's problems yet this is the first I see Tenisha's


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Unless AZ hasn't updated their docs today, this is the last motion:
NOTE: Defendants Motion to Preclude States Penalty Phase Witnesses for Failure to Notice
They had a conference about it Thursday:
5/16/2013  	029 - ME: Status Conference - Party (001)  	5/16/2013 
And trial is on the docket for today:
5/20/2013  	012 - ME: Trial - Party (001) 

Someone do SEAL in red/bold/xxlarge if it comes up.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Well, that's true, but they didn't offer proof on that page about Tanisha's troubles. To wit, Tanisha is not a witness, and hasn't testified, so that point is moot, as to relevance in the trial.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

KissMy said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Aww, but little babies shouldn't travel alone.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I'll protect you.

I just was really looking for a reason to use this one:


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's funny, you will be protecting me for my non-death penalty views with a death penalty.

But seriously, I wanted to use that emoticon myself.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I'm going to shoot anyone that gives you crap about your non-dp views.  

Yep.  Not sure where that logic is coming from either.  

Trial Lull


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Where is everyone else?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Where is everyone else?



I don't know.  Did you gigantic font when I wasn't paying attention?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

​*seal*


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

The seal is up on radaronline. But there it may sit for a while.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

seal is up.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> ​*seal*



Show-off with the big font!

Also:


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

I'm here but getting ready to leave for the Zoo. Not sure where the others are. I know honey, paula and CC decided to stay at WAT


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Where is everyone else?
> ...



Yeah, maybe they didn't like that. Too flash-y


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'm here but getting ready to leave for the Zoo. Not sure where the others are. I know honey, paula and CC decided to stay at WAT



Have fun at the zoo.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



If they were to file for and be granted the mistrial motion, where do they think they'll find an impartial jury that has never heard of any part of this trial? Ethiopia, yes! But seriously, where would they? Even animals wouldn't want any part of this mess. LOL They ARE a better judge of character than people. Too bad doggieboy isn't around. They could put him up and watch him run like hell from the sight of Arias.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'm here but getting ready to leave for the Zoo. Not sure where the others are. I know honey, paula and CC decided to stay at WAT


I love the Zoo in my home state it is the best I have seen. Jack Hanna help design it. If you ever get the chance take a look at the Columbus Zoo in Ohio.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

That dog is amazing.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

There's so many cool features on this site I can't wait to play with them and figure it all out. I may check out some other threads too.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I'm here but getting ready to leave for the Zoo. Not sure where the others are. I know honey, paula and CC decided to stay at WAT
> ...



Will do. The one we have here in San Diego is pretty good too. I think it has awards. We are doing the zoo and this other park they have here called Safari park. We are going to hang out up close and personal with a cheetah for 45 min I'll post a pic later.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I can't find the motion or a reliable source of motion for mistrial due to Patty.  Where's that coming from?


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Wild About Trial &#8207;@WildAboutTrial 1m
Willmott shuffles some papers around while Nurmi reclinates and reads over some paperwork. #JodiArias has not arrived yet.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



YES, post pic. Cheetahs are cool. There was one at a zoo, a long time ago, that was so friendly, you could pet it.


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Hey I'm back and forth. I can't help it. I'm a flip flopper...Lmao


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]

I heard it somewhere earlier but I don't know if its true. If they are still just sitting in the court room maybe it isn't. But I would think they would file it at least to preserve the record I mean they already did an opening saying she would be there how's that going to look when she isn't?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



The link for Az central that I posted a few pages back, under the tweet.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Hi Paula!


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Defense and JoJo are in Chambers.

So...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I have been to the San Diego Zoo years ago. almost 20 years now wow I bet it has changed sense then.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

JoJo sister is in court, maybe she's playing backup.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

And Twitter blew up!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...aws-because-death-threats.html?nclick_check=1

About the motion


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



I've done this once before. She's usually on a leash and you can get right next to her. I believe she's friendly enough to pet the trainers do and that leash isn't holding her back but I guess for safety reasons they don't let you. I would love to pet her. I pet a baby lion once. The cheetahs are just beautiful. Magnificent creatures. Here in SD they train them with a dog companion to teach them how to act. They have the dog best friend with them at all times.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

My f*eed* started to buzz that piercing noise and scared the bejezuz out of me


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
> 
> I heard it somewhere earlier but I don't know if its true. If they are still just sitting in the court room maybe it isn't. But I would think they would file it at least to preserve the record I mean they already did an opening saying she would be there how's that going to look when she isn't?



The motion isn't in AZ's court docs unless it's not online yet.  Defense is in chambers, but Juan would be back there if it was about a motion.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Wild About Trial &#8207;@WildAboutTrial 2m
DP Mitigation Specialist takes a moment away from Flamenco dancing to whisper with #JodiArias' mother.
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More
 Wild About Trial &#8207;@WildAboutTrial 4m
#JodiArias just arrived in a white short sleeved top with minimal bangs. Defense team and Jodi went back to chambers just now.
Expand
 Wild About Trial &#8207;@WildAboutTrial 5m
I see #JodiArias' brother here today and her sister as well beside him I think. Defense team is huddled up going over strategy


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> My fed started to buzz that piercing noise and scared the bejezuz out of me



Mine too lol


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Hey tink...trying to get use to this. Sorry I'm a little slow. It's a lot different on my phone.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JoJo sister is in court, maybe she's playing backup.



Really. That is who* should* testify, her family.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Jodi wears black as they talk about Travis' impact
Jodi wears white as she talks about herself.

*yawn*


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> My fed started to buzz that piercing noise and scared the bejezuz out of me



Mine too, someone tripped over the cord in the courtroom.  lol


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > My fed started to buzz that piercing noise and scared the bejezuz out of me
> ...



I meant feed.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I never understood why none of the family is testifying. Weird.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Jodi wears black as they talk about Travis' impact
> Jodi wears white as she talks about herself.
> 
> *yawn*



Yepper JoJo Dress Master Flash.

She's having a white shirt me me me me day.

FINALLY!  they've stopped all that jibberjabber about Travis and are back on me!!

Travis


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey tink...trying to get use to this. Sorry I'm a little slow. It's a lot different on my phone.



I haven't looked at the phone feed yet... hmm 
Well I did but I clicked on the thing to make it web view so it looked the same I think it was on the bottom of the page.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

I found this interesting I wanted to share.

 #JodiArias 6th Grade friend Pothead Patty Womack STATEMENTS

PATTI: Well, like I said, I did lose contact with Jodi for a few years because I did get married and I started my family. So there was a few years that I didn`t -- I`m sorry -- that I didn`t have any contact with Jodi. But the years that I was with Jodi every day or at least had phone conversations, you know, in contact with Jodi, I never saw any of those behaviors at all. No.

PATTI: I`m sorry. It`s heart-breaking, you know, from somebody that you grew up with and you loved so much -- you know -- I`m sorry. It`s just really heart-breaking. But you know, it`s hard to believe that somebody that you grew up with and you loved and you shared so many memories with is being -- at that time -- at that time, I didn`t watch the trial at all. So I was thinking accused. But later on, I found out that she did admit to it. So I was -- it was surreal. And it`s heart-breaking.

PATTI: Well, you know, of course, being in my wedding is one of them, and you know, just going to junior high together and spending every moment -- every waking moment together. She -- she took all my pictures for my wedding. And thankfully for her -- if I didn`t have her, I wouldn`t have had all my beautiful pictures that I had taken.

PATTI: Yes, she -- you know, because she`s such a beautiful artist and photographer. She offered as a -- gift to me for my wedding to take my pictures. And so she took my pictures after the wedding and made me this beautiful, beautiful wedding album.

PATTI: Yes. Yes. You know, we had fun. We danced. And even though she took pictures, she took time out of taking pictures and enjoyed herself with dancing with us and just enjoying herself.

PATTI: Well, what was she like growing up? She was amazing. She was a kind person. She was funny. Like, everybody knows she was a beautiful artist and photographer. She was athletic, actually. She`s extremely funny. And just everybody loved her. In fact, everybody just wanted to -- she was a great person. Everybody wanted to be Jodi`s friend. (**COUGH FREE BLOWJOBS**)

PATTI: No, I didn`t. I didn`t see that at all. You know, I was with her every day. And we were kids and we had fun. We played. And you know, we just did kid things together. And I never recognized any of that. And you know, she was just a great person. And I feel that I was really blessed to have her as my friend while I did.

PATTI: Well, when I first found out about it, you know, I thought, Well, this -- this could not have happened. This definitely wasn`t my friend that did this, you know? It was two other people. But now that she admitted it, you know, I am now coming to terms that it really did happen. You know, it`s hard. It`s painful. And it`s -- I wish that -- I wish that she would have reached out for help before it came to all of this.

PATTI: You know, no, I don`t because I don`t believe Jodi was that person. Like I said, Jodi was a different person when I knew her than she is now. I believe people change over the years, and I think that`s just what happened to her.

CNN.com - Transcripts


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Her brother is there too.

Arias Hail Mary


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

She should do away with the bangs, Not a good look.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I found this interesting I wanted to share.
> 
> #JodiArias 6th Grade friend Pothead Patty Womack STATEMENTS
> 
> ...



Oh, okay so she was going to talk about her beautiful photographs during the Art Show.

Got it.  Thanks Patti.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

AND the sickly dad is there.

They're all coming out for the needle part.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I found this interesting I wanted to share.
> ...



Ah, no art show then?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Beth Karas says she doesn't see the grandpa.

Probably still pissed about her stealing his gun and not returning it when she was done with it.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



I believe the Art Show is still on, minus Patti talking about beautiful wedding photographs.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Beth Karas says she doesn't see the grandpa.
> 
> Probably still pissed about her stealing his gun and not returning it when she was done with it.



Interesting. I wasn't sure if he was alive. 
It's going to be awkward when someone gets up and says she has no family support.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Oh sorry, you're right, she says grandmother.

Multi tasking.

What happened to grandpa?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Okay, they're in the courtroom out of chambers


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I feel sorry for her family. If I put myself in their shoes, it's horrific and sad.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I feel sorry for her family. If I put myself in their shoes, it's horrific and sad.



Yep.  Lotsa victims in her wake.

Stay away from the web.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Wild About Trial &#8207;@WildAboutTrial 2m
Defense team and #JodiArias just came out of chambers. She smiled at her family and then sat down. We should begin shortly.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

blergh, now I'm coughing.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

25 calibur in da house


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Motions


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

I should have gone to The Tavern before it started.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

HLN taking a break, back to live feed.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Can't wait till she show this piece of her portfolio...


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I should have gone to The Tavern before it started.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Can't wait till she show this piece of her portfolio...



That's not hers. That has artistic merit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Can't wait till she show this piece of her portfolio...


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

The Nurmster is giving it his half assed all.

OOO!  There's an emoticon here for the sex offender defender:


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Have Patty testify with the cameras off then.....


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Nurmster is giving it his half assed all.
> 
> OOO!  There's an emoticon here for the sex offender defender:



Willmott looks super stressed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

So, we get to hear the motion for mistrial? Is the judge seriously considering allowing this? Arias brought all the media attention on herself way before this trial started, and she continued to court the media during the trial. Can that be used by the defense as an argument?

WELLLLLL, JM is making sense now and saying what they are talking about - Womack not showing up and the reasons why. Why couldn't Nurmi have said that?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

She is CONVICTED.

Mistrial?

We're almost there, come on Juan, take it home.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> So, we get to hear the motion for mistrial? Is the judge seriously considering allowing this? Arias brought all the media attention on herself way before this trial started, and she continued to court the media during the trial. Can that be used by the defense as an argument?



I think it has to do with threats, intimidation etc.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> So, we get to hear the motion for mistrial? Is the judge seriously considering allowing this? Arias brought all the media attention on herself way before this trial started, and she continued to court the media during the trial. Can that be used by the defense as an argument?



She has to listen to the motion.  I can't believe she would grant a mistrial at penalty phase for a penalty witness.

We need a gavel emoticon "MOTION DENIED!"


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Failed to answer drug questions


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Photos of herself, equivocated. Left the room with Arias's attnys.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

She took the 5th.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

What's going on?  Just logged onto live feed...quick fill me in anyone???


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What's going on?  Just logged onto live feed...quick fill me in anyone???



Mistrial motion. pros is responding see above


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

This is BS, Patti wouldn't have testified with or without "death threats".

Another attempt for the defense to hang their hat on some sort of mistrial.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Motion for mistrial based on what?  JM wanting to cross examine Brewer and Womack?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What's going on?  Just logged onto live feed...quick fill me in anyone???



Hey Santy,

Nurmster filed for mistrial - death threats on Patti, intimidation on ALV, yada yada, hail mary.

Judge Sherry hearing motion arguments now.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Motion for mistrial based on what?  JM wanting to cross examine Brewer and Womack?



Supposed death threats on Womack.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

*motion denied*


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > So, we get to hear the motion for mistrial? Is the judge seriously considering allowing this? Arias brought all the media attention on herself way before this trial started, and she continued to court the media during the trial. Can that be used by the defense as an argument?
> ...



Maybe Judge and Jury needs to go into AZ court house and teach the how to use the gavel.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

BANG!

Penalty phase continues.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Withdraw, wow.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Got it.  Thanks!

Judge saying the mitigation witnesses can testify in a sealed hearing.

Motion denied!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

YES!!!! Motion for Mistrial DENIED!


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

You go Judge Sherry!

OH Nurmster is withdrawing again.

Hole E. Drama


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Plus 10 days out 10, we don't like her, blah


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Nurmi:    WAH WAH


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

WOW quitters they have given up.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Motion to withdraw denied.

What happened to Brewer?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

J Sherry is on a "hell no" roll.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Nurmi:    WAH WAH


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Have Patty testify with the cameras off then.....



It would still come out that she testified and she would still get threats.
Another withdrawal motion.

OMG NO WITNESSES


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Say What?

Now there's taking their toys and refusing to play?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



NO, people would just go missing, get deleted and whatnot


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Nurmster:  You deny my motions, FINE! I'm not calling any witnesses then!

Teach you!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

JOJO gonna add Nurmi and Wilmott to her hit list while sitting behind bars, if she already hasn't.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

What the hell game was that he just did?

Wow.  And we thought it couldn't get any weirder.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Do you have the seal?  

What's happens now?

Does this mean Arias isn't speaking?


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

When the seal comes up Wilmont and Nurmi will be in orange jumpsuits.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Oh man I am leaving now testa I'm counting on you to keep me posted.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What the hell game was that he just did?
> 
> Wow.  And we thought it couldn't get any weirder.



I know, holy hell and AND WTF?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Is that it?  Arrrgggghhhh!

The defense is just resting and not presenting any mitigation evidence?  

Babies


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Motion to withdraw denied.
> 
> What happened to Brewer?



Nurmster got mad at being told no and is taking his ball and going home.

He is setting up appeal denying her witnesses in light of denied motions.

Where's the bullshit emoticon.

This is like JoJo tweeting and then wanting a mistrial for tweeting.  You can't fabricate your own appeal!

Dang!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Pot meet kettle: casting dispersions...you mean like calling someone a pedophile?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Is that it?  Arrrgggghhhh!
> 
> The defense is just resting and not presenting any mitigation evidence?
> 
> Babies



They don't have a leg to stand on so this is their game.  

Throw his ass in the pokey for contempt.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Motion to withdraw denied.
> ...



Nope because the judge offered to do the testimony in "sealed proceedings".


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Jodi is still going to speak though right?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Oh man I am leaving now testa I'm counting on you to keep me posted.



You got it gigantic kitty!

Have fun!


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Defense is in chambers - Judge Sherry needs to grow a pair right now.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Wow...motion for mistrial denied....defense attorneys wish to withdraw from case again...denied.  The defense will not call any witnesses.  Does that mean Jodi also?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Jodi is still going to speak though right?



I doubt wild horses could keep her from that.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

So they are throwing in the towel, acting as ineffective counsel, so that she can appeal for ineffective assistance of counsel?  New tactic I haven't seen.


----------



## Seneca (May 20, 2013)

And what about all her tweets about the prosecution?  If you ask me, all of the threats are coming from her camp!  That is just my opinion!  So now what?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi is still going to speak though right?
> ...



They are probably telling the judge they have no control over what she will say.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



And she plead the 5th!

Games games games games.

Doc!  We need a joke!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

The judge is pissed.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Wow...motion for mistrial denied....defense attorneys wish to withdraw from case again...denied.  The defense will not call any witnesses.  Does that mean Jodi also?



Hey!  I gave you QOTD several pages back.

I think she'll still speak on her own behalf, but Nurmi is playing high stakes poker with these motions and calling off all the witnesses.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What the hell game was that he just did?
> 
> Wow.  And we thought it couldn't get any weirder.



holyhello! Unprecedented!


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You have one... this trial.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> The judge is pissed.



She needs to be pissed and she needs to do something about it.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Will she allocute? Without witnesses, no rebuttal case, per defense attny Lam.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

In chambers conversation waaaa waaaa this is not fair waaaa waaaa now I want to go home I don't want to do thing anymore, waaaa waaaa you don't like us judge waaa waaa


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Court adjourning, bummer.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> The judge is pissed.



Yep, she looks to be tired of the games.  Its almost like losing fair and square and then taking your ball and going home with two outs in the 9th inning.....You didnt beat us...we quit.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tomorrow 9:30, court.

AH-HA, she (Womack) believed the defendant came from a good background not a bad background: per Martinez.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Wow, did he ask for the judge to recuse herself ? I was half-listening. Or to have some other judge decide the issues?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Looks to me like they fear the Juanman.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Oh okay, motion for stay on proceedings. I got that wrong. Good thing HLN is slow.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Wow, did he ask for the judge to recuse herself ? I was half-listening. Or to have some other judge decide the issues?



The defense appears to be putting checks in all the boxes for appeal, etc.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

All I can say is, Jodi brought this mess on herself, so let her roll in it. Continue with the trial and get it over with. She needs to learn she doesn't control the court.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, did he ask for the judge to recuse herself ? I was half-listening. Or to have some other judge decide the issues?
> ...



Yep in grand and obvious fashion.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

This poor jury.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

And the jury <groans>


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, did he ask for the judge to recuse herself ? I was half-listening. Or to have some other judge decide the issues?
> ...


This is looking like the defense is trying to make a good reason for Jodi to have an appeal. I don't think it will work. This is all nuts.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I fixed that quote a few pages back, that was wrong, k? Nurmi was asking for a stay.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

That's there job, it's what they are suppose to do!

And if Womack going even a small taste of what was done to ALV (via internet, phone, stalking etc)....then it IS witness intimidation, IMO!


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

there= their!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

She is unbelievably defiant. She will stick to her damned abuse story, if it kills her. Instead of having her family get up, plead for her life, tell the jury she is mentally "off", she wants to maintain this victim/martyrdom.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

No appeal for failure to allocute...so she'll go ahead with that!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> That's there job, it's what they are suppose to do!
> 
> And if Womack going even a small taste of what was done to ALV (via internet, phone, stalking etc)....then it IS witness intimidation, IMO!



That has nothing to do with the prosecution though. The judge would have done the testimony in sealed proceedings. Further, Womack went on Nancy Grace and exposed herself to the media, of her own volition.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

I hope she is not that stupid, TW! I suspect not, but she manages to get crazier and stupider by the day it seems!

THe last the jury wants to hear from her is how they got it wrong!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> She is unbelievably defiant. She will stick to her damned abuse story, if it kills her. Instead of having her family get up, plead for her life, tell the jury she is mentally "off", she wants to maintain this victim/martyrdom.



In her sick, demented mind, she probably still believes she'll 'win' in the end.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Womack told Nancy Grace that Arias had a good childhood. If she said that on the stand, it wouldn't go with Arias's narrative. If she said that Arias had a bad childhood, they would have brought that tape up. It was a no win situation to have Womack on the stand. That is not going to fly on appeal. They chose not to put her on.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

I didn't say it had anything to do with the prosecution! I said if she's received threats, since it was announced that she would testify for JA...that IS intimidation! (which has nothing to do NG either)


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

TW - why did you say Judge Sherry didn't know about Patti's past?


----------



## Seneca (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> She is unbelievably defiant. She will stick to her damned abuse story, if it kills her. Instead of having her family get up, plead for her life, tell the jury she is mentally "off", she wants to maintain this victim/martyrdom.



I totally agree with you!  I still believe either her mother or grandmother should get up and say how c-r-a-z-y she is!    I see her sister, brother, and father in court today.  What a wasted day for all!  I bet the jury is seeing red!


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Womack told Nancy Grace that Arias had a good childhood. If she said that on the stand, it wouldn't go with Arias's narrative. If she said that Arias had a bad childhood, they would have brought that tape up. It was a no win situation to have Womack on the stand. That is not going to fly on appeal. They chose not to put her on.



JODI told 48 hours she had a good childhood "idyllic almost".


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> I didn't say it had anything to do with the prosecution! I said if she's received threats, since it was announced that she would testify for JA...that IS intimidation! (which has nothing to do NG either)



Nurmi said that the prosecutor intimidated witnesses in his motion argument.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > She is unbelievably defiant. She will stick to her damned abuse story, if it kills her. Instead of having her family get up, plead for her life, tell the jury she is mentally "off", she wants to maintain this victim/martyrdom.
> ...



She thinks everyone is so stupid.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Does JVM have a hearing problem?  She screams in monotone the entire time...Lord.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

I think the judge was in error to allow JM to speak of pending charges and/or possible testimony of a witness who's appearance was clearly in question, in open court too. The rest was all heard privately and sealed, only generally referred to, not sure why that was allowed...

(although, hypocritically glad we got to hear it, lol)


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Why not just let Arias get up and speak?  Everyone thought it was going to happen today anyway.  Don't understand why they need to waste another day.  

I agree the Judge is PISSED!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Womack told Nancy Grace that Arias had a good childhood. If she said that on the stand, it wouldn't go with Arias's narrative. If she said that Arias had a bad childhood, they would have brought that tape up. It was a no win situation to have Womack on the stand. That is not going to fly on appeal. They chose not to put her on.
> ...



Yes.  And Womack was afraid of perjuring herself and exposing her legal problems.
I wonder what the deal is with Brewer. I haven't seen anything negative written about him.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > She is unbelievably defiant. She will stick to her damned abuse story, if it kills her. Instead of having her family get up, plead for her life, tell the jury she is mentally "off", she wants to maintain this victim/martyrdom.
> ...




I noticed they were all there together too! Some of them may have planned to speak, after all...guess we'll never know now!


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> All I can say is, Jodi brought this mess on herself, so let her roll in it. Continue with the trial and get it over with. She needs to learn she doesn't control the court.



I agree!  She had a bad witness with a checkered past that was freaking out about testifying, went through all the rigamarole to not testify in front of the camera, pled the 5th and THEN they're going to blame it all on death threats and hang a mistrial on that?

Total defense Hail Mary shenanigans!

I'm trying to get DH on the phone so I can find out what a judge can/will do about these kind of shenanigans. lol

I'm not shocked Nurmi did this, but shocked just the same.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> I think the judge was in error to allow JM to speak of pending charges and/or possible testimony of a witness who's appearance was clearly in question, in open court too. The rest was all heard privately and sealed, only generally referred to, not sure why that was allowed...
> 
> (although, hypocritically glad we got to hear it, lol)



Nurmi wanted the motion held in open court.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Seneca said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



So they came prepared and then Nurmi pulled the towel in a high stakes game of bluffing.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

I believe it was actually Jodi her called her own childhood "idyllic almost" in one of the TV interviews, not PW


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is, Jodi brought this mess on herself, so let her roll in it. Continue with the trial and get it over with. She needs to learn she doesn't control the court.
> ...



I think the real issue is that Womack risked perjury if she got up. Martinez would have asked about the childhood since they were childhood friends.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Imagine if she gets another trial on appeal. I wonder what her next story would be. Martians?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > I think the judge was in error to allow JM to speak of pending charges and/or possible testimony of a witness who's appearance was clearly in question, in open court too. The rest was all heard privately and sealed, only generally referred to, not sure why that was allowed...
> ...



Correct, the others were at Nurmi's request to be sealed, he wanted the media in on this freak show.

Judge Sherry  has been bending over backwards to a fault playing by the rules in the courtroom.  Outside (media/threats/whatever that's happened) is not reason for mistrial, especially at penalty.  She's convicted of M1, no backing up.  It's time for punishment on the conviction she already HAS!  Trial is over.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

So Womack pleads the 5th when all she is is a character witness?  Now that is some funny stuff right there.  What...saying that Jodi was a good kid when she knew her could incriminate herself?  Maybe those two werent so good when they knew each other...lol.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Hey Testa, for no reason, I just want to say: STAR TREK....because I can.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > I think the judge was in error to allow JM to speak of pending charges and/or possible testimony of a witness who's appearance was clearly in question, in open court too. The rest was all heard privately and sealed, only generally referred to, not sure why that was allowed...
> ...



The motion was heard, the specifics weren't a necessary part of the motion (and some that came AFTER the motion!)


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

I'm mad.

You would think after all these months and saying that well has no bottom that it wouldn't be a surprise how that well has no bottom.



It's harder that we thought to shove a psycho into a box.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



Those specifics were important. That was the prosecutor's argument as to why the witness chose not to testify rather than the intimidation claims.  The judge was making a decision on a mistrial motion. The defense wanted it in open court.  The defense threw that witness under the bus.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So Womack pleads the 5th when all she is is a character witness?  Now that is some funny stuff right there.  What...saying that Jodi was a good kid when she knew her could incriminate herself?  Maybe those two werent so good when they knew each other...lol.



She was pleading the 5th to specific questions JM was posing.....about pending charges , and apparently some income from pics (JA pics? I dunno) that she may not have declared

(this place is hard to navigate!)


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So Womack pleads the 5th when all she is is a character witness?  Now that is some funny stuff right there.  What...saying that Jodi was a good kid when she knew her could incriminate herself?  Maybe those two werent so good when they knew each other...lol.



He said she pleaded the 5th when he questioned her.   As soon as it goes on youtube, I'll rewatch it.... I *think* Nurmi did ask for a stay for a motion to recuse.

That is some major paint thrown against the wall.  Since it's DP we shouldn't be surprised that he's filing every motion possible, but to say fine then!  and pull all the witnesses?

Shyster


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm mad.
> 
> You would think after all these months and saying that well has no bottom that it wouldn't be a surprise how that well has no bottom.
> 
> ...



Don't be mad. I said "Star Trek", doesn't that help a little, Sheldon?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Well, looking at it on a positive note.  We probably werent going to hear from Jodi until tomorrow anyway.  So all we really miss is a sealed testimony from womack and a quick Brewer testimony.  At least now, all the bs has been removed....there is absolutely nothing left but Jodi now.  If those other two witnesses had got up, who knows what games would have been played.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



JM's speculation about what PW may or may not have testified to, was just that speculation, and should not have been allowed in open court...the motion had already been ruled on then, so totally irrelevant!

JM could also have chosen to make his oppose the motion, without going into the specifics, as he did----she hasn't been convicted, innocent until proven guilty and all that...(and the judge should have disallowed IMO)


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Well, looking at it on a positive note.  We probably werent going to hear from Jodi until tomorrow anyway.  So all we really miss is a sealed testimony from womack and a quick Brewer testimony.  At least now, all the bs has been removed....there is absolutely nothing left but Jodi now.  If those other two witnesses had got up, who knows what games would have been played.



I still wonder why Brewer dropped out.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > So Womack pleads the 5th when all she is is a character witness?  Now that is some funny stuff right there.  What...saying that Jodi was a good kid when she knew her could incriminate herself?  Maybe those two werent so good when they knew each other...lol.
> ...



Oh...so she was only pleading the 5th to certain things?  Not everything in general.  To me it didnt look like Juan could ask anything and she basically walked out with nurmi and wilmott and that was it.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



It wasn't speculation. He questioned her, she left, spoke with the defense, came back and took the 5th. She already stated that Arias had a good childhood, it is on tape.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

DH said this was throwing paint against the wall on Nurmi's part to see if anything would stick, the judge can deny to be recused and unless a higher court or the chief judge (in our district) recuses her - which they won't - then it is simply paint on the wall.

The witness pulling crap is total setup for appeal and I hope the appellate judge is smart.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



That could be. We don't really know the sequence of events.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Well, looking at it on a positive note.  We probably werent going to hear from Jodi until tomorrow anyway.  So all we really miss is a sealed testimony from womack and a quick Brewer testimony.  At least now, all the bs has been removed....there is absolutely nothing left but Jodi now.  If those other two witnesses had got up, who knows what games would have been played.
> ...



Was it reported Brewer dropped out? I thought he was still on the list, until Nurmi canned all the witnesse, grand standing? (I did miss the very start, so may have missed that announcement)


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> DH said this was throwing paint against the wall on Nurmi's part to see if anything would stick, the judge can deny to be recused and unless a higher court or the chief judge (in our district) recuses her - which they won't - then it is simply paint on the wall.
> 
> The witness pulling crap is total setup for appeal and I hope the appellate judge is smart.



Okay, let's see, what would the witness have offered? Would it have reasonably made a difference in whatever the jury decides? Probably not.

I would say if the family all of a sudden didn't testify that might have made a big difference. There would have been more substance and emotion.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Croaker has it up already.  I'm listening for the 5th part.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yeah, I don't know if Brewer dropped out or if it was just Nurmi deciding not to put him up.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Right off the bat - J.S says "Nurmi you wanted these heard in open court"

I.E. Nurmi wanted to put on a show with his paint sticking.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



She didn't answer some specific questions, according to JM (that he detailed) then wanted to take a break...left the room , (as did Nurmi and wilmott) but they all returned....JM said he asked the questions again, and she took the 5th....his position was, once you take the 5th you are precluded from testifying (that is what he said, not sure on the legality there)


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Hey Testa, for no reason, I just want to say: STAR TREK....because I can.



ohm ohm ohm

-Sheldon


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I think this is lame sauce. It's good for theater. PLUS, doing this dramatic display and the throw all to the wall shows that these Attorneys have done EVERYTHING to help her. No ineffective assistance of counsel appeal, IMO.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think this is lame sauce. It's good for theater. PLUS, doing this dramatic display and the throw all to the wall shows that these Attorneys have done EVERYTHING to help her. No ineffective assistance of counsel appeal, IMO.



#lamesauce for #psychosauce


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is lame sauce. It's good for theater. PLUS, doing this dramatic display and the throw all to the wall shows that these Attorneys have done EVERYTHING to help her. No ineffective assistance of counsel appeal, IMO.
> ...



No TM? Have we given that up?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think this is lame sauce. It's good for theater. PLUS, doing this dramatic display and the throw all to the wall shows that these Attorneys have done EVERYTHING to help her. No ineffective assistance of counsel appeal, IMO.



Nurmster:  We lost and it's not fair!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Where did the doc go?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think this is lame sauce. It's good for theater. PLUS, doing this dramatic display and the throw all to the wall shows that these Attorneys have done EVERYTHING to help her. No ineffective assistance of counsel appeal, IMO.



This is all making for a great end to the Life time movie lol What else are they going to go for at this point?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

psychosauce&#8482;

lamesauce&#8482;


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)




----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Where did the doc go?



Other duties called.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

I have to listen to the youtube you posted.  

But why not let these mitigation witnesses testify to the jury and judge in closed session?  They are the ones who need to hear this to make their decision.  I wanted to see it and all, but why not just get it in private?  Let Travis' family and only the pertinent players hear it and do not broadcast it.  This makes no sense whatsoever.  The Judge should have forced the issue.  

Why did Nurmi want this heard in open court?  To grandstand?  I call FOUL!


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

Pretty horses Trial!  Hello guys!!


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

ARE WE LOST CHILDREN IN THIS FORUM?   or is it just me?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I have to listen to the youtube you posted.
> 
> But why not let these mitigation witnesses testify to the jury and judge in closed session?  They are the ones who need to hear this to make their decision.  I wanted to see it and all, but why not just get it in private?  Let Travis' family and only the pertinent players hear it and do not broadcast it.  This makes no sense whatsoever.  The Judge should have forced the issue.
> 
> Why did Nurmi want this heard in open court?  To grandstand?  I call FOUL!



Yes, and really, by doing this in open court, he tossed Womack under the bus. 
Someone else always needs to be blamed for this chick's lies.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

travissghost said:


> ARE WE LOST CHILDREN IN THIS FORUM?   or is it just me?



No. I'm getting used to it. There are good emoticons too. Good to see you TG. I made sure someone went and rescued you.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Okay, I'm heading off for now. Nice chatting with everyone again. Thanks, USmessage Board.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I have to listen to the youtube you posted.
> ...



Nurmi will be on suicide watch before this thing is over.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I hope not.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

What I dont get is that given all of the motions were denied and the defense refused to bring witnesses, then why didnt the judge just proceed with the Trial and call Jodi to the stand?  Or make Jodi state right then what her intent would be with regards to making her own plea in front of the jury?

We could come back tomorrow and get nothing...it wouldnt surprise me at all if Jodi says nothing and the jury goes right to deliberation.  Why didnt the judge make them proceed today?

Does Jodi need more time to prepare her speech?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> What I dont get is that given all of the motions were denied and the defense refused to bring witnesses, then why didnt the judge just proceed with the Trial and call Jodi to the stand?  Or make Jodi state right then what her intent would be with regards to making her own plea in front of the jury?
> 
> We could come back tomorrow and get nothing...it wouldnt surprise me at all if Jodi says nothing and the jury goes right to deliberation.  Why didnt the judge make them proceed today?
> 
> Does Jodi need more time to prepare her speech?


She may be having issues getting her art show together.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

So I saw I got lucky today think it will hold up all week?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> So I saw I got lucky today think it will hold up all week?


LOL we just will never know. We will have to see what else they have hidden up their sleeve.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Im betting that Jodi does not get up in front of the jury.  Main reason is that Jodi is not comfortable in front of people that have her figured out.  If it was a new jury, then I would say yes.  Jodi knows that this jury has been given her best shot and she didnt convince them of anything....in fact they disliked her more the more she spoke.

Jodi backed herself into a corner with her stubbornness to show any remorse.  She cant say much without looking like a complete fool.  I say she doesnt get up and has convinced herself that not doing so would help her more on appeal and getting a new jury in a new sentencing phase.  I think the  jury sees this.


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Omg you guys. This trial is driving me nuts!...when Nurmi said he and willmont wanted off again, Jodi was white as a sheet. Lol...and did yall notice her sister was wearing one of the survivor shirts from her site?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> What I dont get is that given all of the motions were denied and the defense refused to bring witnesses, then why didnt the judge just proceed with the Trial and call Jodi to the stand?  Or make Jodi state right then what her intent would be with regards to making her own plea in front of the jury?
> 
> We could come back tomorrow and get nothing...it wouldnt surprise me at all if Jodi says nothing and the jury goes right to deliberation.  Why didnt the judge make them proceed today?
> 
> Does Jodi need more time to prepare her speech?



There was something else on the table....  Something else closed doors.  Don't know what.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Nurmi has filed a motion for Jodi to be included in the jury.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Nurmi has filed a motion for Jodi to be included in the jury.



lol


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

Thanks!  Still trying to find out how to work everything feisty!!


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

This is getting somewhat easier to work now...


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Trial, I appreciate it.  Good friends are hard to find and well worth it!!


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Okay, It's worth going back and listening to the Juan part of part 1. 

In a nutshell: 
She pleaded the 5th on the drugs, photographs of her and JoJo, she faces "prosecution" for not reporting income from photographs and drug charges.  So they assigned her an attorney to assist in whether she should shut up or not.  lol  He said he couldn't make a decision until Monday (today) and that she would have heeded his advice to plead the 5th and wouldn't have testified because of possible charges.

So, mistrial on the back of "threats" is total utter hogwash and paint thrown against the wall.

Nice try Nurmi.  Let's get to the needle part now.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Nurmi has filed a motion for Jodi to be included in the jury.



lmao


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

hey a littlefeisty, I didn't know you were so small and feisty!  Love your bandana!  TS


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

travissghost said:


> Thanks Trial, I appreciate it.  Good friends are hard to find and well worth it!!



Try out the emoticons.  I'm never leaving this place because of those.

OT: (do I have to say that now?)  has anyone visited any of the other threads?  They have a ton of good topics, but I haven't had time to poke around yet.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

travissghost said:


> Thanks!  Still trying to find out how to work everything feisty!!



It is not to hard because I have been able to figure things out. I am learning all the time in here. You need to go visit the tavern and enterduce yourself. They will welcome you and give you rep points. The conversation is nice too. I am floating back and forth chatting in both lol


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Judge Stephens is blow to blow chunks!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Nurmi has filed a motion for Jodi to be included in the jury.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

travissghost said:


> hey a littlefeisty, I didn't know you were so small and feisty!  Love your bandana!  TS



That is my grand daughter about 5 years ago. I am in the back of her lol. Thank You.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> travissghost said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!  Still trying to find out how to work everything feisty!!
> ...



HEY, that's my street corner. Work somewhere else.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Okay listened again, Nurmi did want the judge to recuse herself, Pfft.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Basically, Testa is right, Womack wouldn't have testified whether she felt intimidated or not.  She's at risk of prosecution on tax fraud, for one thing, for not reporting income she received from (it seems) selling photos of herself with Arias.  The whole crap about JM causing grounds for a mistrial because he's intimidating witnesses is just that...crap.

Would the whole trial stop in its tracks if Nurmi and Willmott just flew to Tahiti or somewhere and just never showed up again?  Hmmmm.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > travissghost said:
> ...



Well I don't see you chating in there you were just begging for hand outs lol.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Basically, Testa is right, Womack wouldn't have testified whether she felt intimidated or not.  She's at risk of prosecution on tax fraud, for one thing, for not reporting income she received from (it seems) selling photos of herself with Arias.  The whole crap about JM causing grounds for a mistrial because he's intimidating witnesses is just that...crap.
> 
> Would the whole trial stop in its tracks if Nurmi and Willmott just flew to Tahiti or somewhere and just never showed up again?  Hmmmm.



In reality, not true. They have tried everything that they could.  In other words, for the client that they have, they did a bang up job.


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

Hello from Travissghost to all!  Are we being oppressed yet?  We are good peoples from WAT.  So I suppose I should say Jello to all!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Okay listened again, Nurmi did want the judge to recuse herself, Pfft.



I just listened to the whole 15 minute youtube and I never heard Nurmi ask her to recuse herself.  Was it this morning?  Totally missed it.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Very cute Feisty.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Note:  Nurmi filed the motion to withdraw because Patti can't testify so he cannot effectively defend her anymore.  HUH?  

Well why didn't he say before she was convicted of M1 that Patti's testimony was the key to JoJo's freedom!  We could have saved 5 months if only he'd brought her on sooner!



Bring on Patti!  VERDICT REVERSAL!!  Acquittal!

Nurmi you're done, lay down already.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Okay listened again, Nurmi did want the judge to recuse herself, Pfft.
> ...



It was right at the end when they came back.  Hang on I haven't caught up with you


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Okay listened again, Nurmi did want the judge to recuse herself, Pfft.
> ...



He didn't say it outright, but he listed what he considered her errors, he asked for a stay, and then requested that someone else rule on the issues, right? That's what I thought.


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

ok thanks Feisty


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Imagine if she gets another trial on appeal. I wonder what her next story would be. Martians?



Her evil twin sister, that she can't remember what her name is or where she came because of the fog.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

The video must've cut off before that part.  Wow!  Balls galore!


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I thought one of the motions was a stay while considering it.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if she gets another trial on appeal. I wonder what her next story would be. Martians?
> ...


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

2:38 video #2


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

He's asking for a stay for special action relief.

Arizona Court of Appeals - Division Two Information


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Ooooo.  Good Fog.

Email that to The Fog Expert, he can use it for a logo for his Fog Practice.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Okay, yes, but wasn't that what he wanted, someone else to consider the issues? So maybe not an outright recusal, but some other judge to step in for the mistrial motion?
It was weird.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> He's asking for a stay for special action relief.
> 
> Arizona Court of Appeals - Division Two Information



To rule on mistrial, no?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

travissghost said:


> Hello from Travissghost to all!  Are we being oppressed yet?  We are good peoples from WAT.  So I suppose I should say Jello to all!



People are nice here TG


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Hang on I'm pulling up the Special Action Relief.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

She's on TV again. The consonants, the clicking, MAKE IT STOP! How am I going to listen to her tomorrow without jamming a pen in my eardrums?


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > He's asking for a stay for special action relief.
> ...



Okay, the pdf was huge, so I html'ed it and put it online:

http://www.planetcomputer.net/199206-ftd.htm


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Those are circumstances, etc. warranting special relief - which is "quickie appeal" 

I don't think she qualifies, but he's trying.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to PWomack on NG? Was trying to find it so I could listen, but either they took it down or it's got bumped due to overload or something!

hlntv.com/video/2013/04/16/jodi-arias-best-friend-childhood-speaks (had to abbreviated, cause I can't post links until I hit 15 posts apparently!)

but when I try to play I get an access denied message. Other vids on their site work so it's not my PC


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> She's on TV again. The consonants, the clicking, MAKE IT STOP! How am I going to listen to her tomorrow without jamming a pen in my eardrums?



I'm going to endure it knowing it's going to be her last spotlight stint before she's 23 hours a day in solitary confinement.

But I may cover my eyes and poke my ears a couple times.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yes, that is what he asked for, not recusal


----------



## travissghost (May 20, 2013)

Yes yes that is so much like us!!


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> She's on TV again. The consonants, the clicking, MAKE IT STOP! How am I going to listen to her tomorrow without jamming a pen in my eardrums?



A new interview?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

travissghost said:


> Yes yes that is so much like us!!



Still us, just in a better us place.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

In this place, you can look at my feet.  lol


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Okay so not a recusal but an appeal to a higher court to rule on the mistrial action, then?
Since they were talking about bakeries, now I feel like going and buying cookies. You can see ow much work I'm accomplishing. I keep saying I'm leaving.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > She's on TV again. The consonants, the clicking, MAKE IT STOP! How am I going to listen to her tomorrow without jamming a pen in my eardrums?
> ...



Old one.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



He's trying to get an appeal now instead of later, I am not seeing where any ruling or Judge Sherry's conduct leaves the door open for special action.   I think it's more of that paint on the wall.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Okay, I'm going to say I'm leaving again. I hope this time it sticks.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I agree on that point. Also cookies. and Star Trek. Most importantly repwhore, lol.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

I'll take your cookies and Star Trek and raise you a brownie and a Superman.

I'm going to get my five minutes of work done today too.  

Later gators


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Hmmm, interesting, the Patti interview seems to be gone for HLN now for sure....Tried several links and two Pcs...wonder what that is all about?

I found a written transcript, no way to verify if it's 100% complete, but no where that I saw does PW say JA had an "idyllic" childhood....she comments about not seeing any of the crazies, NG told her the parents spoke of in interviews, but nothing else of note, really. Nurmi said she was going to testify to "lack of support" from her family, I believe-----still not sure how that would mitigate murder!


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Ha! I'm over 15 now, so can post the link I think! Transcript: CNN.com - Transcripts


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Hmmm, interesting, the Patti interview seems to be gone for HLN now for sure....Tried several links and two Pcs...wonder what that is all about?
> 
> I found a written transcript, no way to verify if it's 100% complete, but no where that I saw does PW say JA had an "idyllic" childhood....she comments about not seeing any of the crazies, NG told her the parents spoke of in interviews, but nothing else of note, really. Nurmi said she was going to testify to "lack of support" from her family, I believe-----still not sure how that would mitigate murder!



Jodi Arias called her own childhood "idyllic" not Womack. But Womack said she had a good childhood, paraphrased, although not as glowing as Arias expressed it.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Ha! I'm over 15 now, so can post the link I think! Transcript: CNN.com - Transcripts



You got a thank you from the mod, woo-hoo.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Yes, Jodi said that in a TV interview "nearly idyllic"....I said that up above when someone attributed it to PWomack....No where in the transcript does she say anything that could even be considered close to a paraphrase  of good childhood even....which is why I was trying to find the video!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Yes, Jodi said that in a TV interview "nearly idyllic"....I said that up above when someone attributed it to PWomack....No where in the transcript does she say anything that could even be considered close to a paraphrase  of good childhood even....which is why I was trying to find the video!



Was she on the show more than once? I honestly don't recall. The time I listened, I believe was the show where she had pictures of the two. Maybe someone put it on youtube?


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I'm over 15 now, so can post the link I think! Transcript: CNN.com - Transcripts
> ...




Oh I did? LOL....I feel like a kid that just got the gold star, lol! Where do I see that?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



Last page about your link.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

I tried youtube too...nada! Now I'm obsessed with finding it of course, lol

In the transcript they talk about the wedding pics ---but not other, younger pics, so maybe she was on twice. The one in the transcript is by phone, not in person


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Hey its Paula again. I just wanted to say that my thoughts and prayers are with any of you all that may live or have family near Oklahoma city.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> I tried youtube too...nada! Now I'm obsessed with finding it of course, lol
> 
> In the transcript they talk about the wedding pics ---but not other, younger pics, so maybe she was on twice. The one in the transcript is by phone, not in person



I don't think she was there in person. What I remember was that she sounded upbeat, but later was then having difficulty thinking of words. I thought she was drunk at the time or buzzed. Maybe they took it down temporarily, in case the prosecutor was going to use it?


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> I tried youtube too...nada! Now I'm obsessed with finding it of course, lol
> 
> In the transcript they talk about the wedding pics ---but not other, younger pics, so maybe she was on twice. The one in the transcript is by phone, not in person



maybe this will work but I had a link but don't remember what it was. I will look and see if I can find it for you viv.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

During the NG segment I saw featuring Womack it was by phone and the screen showed photos of W's wedding and some video of the wedding, too.  Arias was in it.  And then there we some photos of Arias and Patty from childhood, like middle school age, where there was a smiling pic of Arias with her hands outstretched and a big smile and I remember Patty saying that was her favorite picture of Arias.

Don't know if there was another appearance by her on NG cuz I don't watch NG regularly.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > I tried youtube too...nada! Now I'm obsessed with finding it of course, lol
> ...



YOu need more posts before you have the ability to link, ask Viv, lol.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Thanks TW...I finally figured it out and saw the thanks, lol
\
thanks too Paula, for looking for that!


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

yes, must be more than 15 before they unlease you on the linking world !


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

I still don't understand why Arias couldn't have gone forward with her speech today.  She must have been ready.  Unless she's backing out now, too.  Some on TV are speculating she may not say anything after all.  How long must this jury be jerked around?  

Also, can JM put up witnesses to dispute what Arias says during her speech after she's done?  I think not, but not sure of the procedure.  Anyone know?


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Lol..ok I gotta keep on posting then. I think Patti realized she was in over her head and had to back out. I think she noticed how fast the media works. And nothing would be secret after this.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

I believe Arias can not be crossed ---not sure of rebuttal, but think no, also

All other witnesses would be subject to cross and rebuttal.

I think so other issue , was responsible for ending early today....not JA not being ready. Whatever they addressed in chambers & sidebar


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

By the way Testa I will be heading towards Florida hopefully by Thursday or Friday! I'm ready for the beach but hope this is over before I leave.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> Lol..ok I gotta keep on posting then. I think Patti realized she was in over her head and had to back out. I think she noticed how fast the media works. And nothing would be secret after this.



Nurmi submitted some exhibits (under seal) that evidently documented threats.....wish we got to see that stuff too! Wonder if it's made public after trial?

I saw/read a link to one site today that had an open letter to Brewer, telling him to rethink his testimony, think of his child, etc (was creepy, as was some of the stuff said/sent/done to ALV).......those idiots should be prosecuted! 

But no doubt JM was prepared to go to town on PW's character and had done some homework.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> I believe Arias can not be crossed ---not sure of rebuttal, but think no, also
> 
> All other witnesses would be subject to cross and rebuttal.
> 
> I think so other issue , was responsible for ending early today....not JA not being ready. Whatever they addressed in chambers & sidebar



You're probably right. Or maybe they need time. Who knows? It's been going on for so long, what's one more day?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Lol..ok I gotta keep on posting then. I think Patti realized she was in over her head and had to back out. I think she noticed how fast the media works. And nothing would be secret after this.
> ...



But Brewer didn't back out, right? Nurmi just dropped him. Was he threatened too?


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

The jury must be damn glad they weren't sequestered.....what a hardship that would be , for this long. As it is, anyone with a regular job must be fretting!


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



That's what I thought because he wasn't mentioned today was he?


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Right, I don't believe Brewer back out.

I don't think what I read could actually be considered a threat, legally.....but it was written in a creepy, give any parent pause, kind of way.....the site also said there were others, but didn't produce those ---so grainS of salt there!

Darrly's an odd duck IMO---I suspect he wouldn't back out no matter what!


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Well time to clean house some. Ttyl...


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Even if, as of today, she plans to speak, JA could still back out by tomorrow, who knows. She'll no doubt be arguing on both sides with all the voices in her head, all night long!


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Even if, as of today, she plans to speak, JA could still back out by tomorrow, who knows. She'll no doubt be arguing on both sides with all the voices in her head, all night long!



Viv, you are right. I can't find that video ANYWHERE. Now it's making me crazy. Although I'm looking for excuses not to work, I guess. Maybe I was REALLY WRONG and she didn't say that. But I somehow have that in my head, and did, before Martinez said it in court.

If it ever shows up again, let me know.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Even if, as of today, she plans to speak, JA could still back out by tomorrow, who knows. She'll no doubt be arguing on both sides with all the voices in her head, all night long!



She wants to, in the worst way.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Still makes no sense to me why at least Darryl couldn't have testified, in closed session, to provide her with a mitigation witness.  Her whole family was there so maybe they could have spoken also.  Makes no sense unless it is a ploy to create an issue for appeal.  I wonder what the judge will say to the jury regarding the defense's lack of a mitigation case.  That could be dicey since Nurmi promised they would present witnesses.  I know the judge addressed it and said she would read the standard text but not with the additional explanations the defense wanted her to.  

Any chance this could be an issue on appeal?  Even after the judge offered to do this in closed session?  Gosh I hope not!  At least the appeal would be limited to the penalty phase and not to the guilt phase.  That's one saving grace if that happens.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Where's the Tavern?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Where's the Tavern?



Here is a link to the tavern.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/213874-the-tavern-1865.html#post7262373


----------



## Swear_to_tell (May 20, 2013)

Hey simpaticos.  Swear is here.


----------



## Swear_to_tell (May 20, 2013)

,,, and who knows. That "threat" could have been a ruse sent by someone in jodi-camp.  Hmmm


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Hey Swear. It's paula... See you made it over here too. Lol


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Swear_to_tell said:


> ,,, and who knows. That "threat" could have been a ruse sent by someone in jodi-camp.  Hmmm



I wondered that too as a way to get out of her going up and them trying for another mistrial...


----------



## Swear_to_tell (May 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey Swear. It's paula... See you made it over here too. Lol



Thanks. Like your new tag.  Animal lover here too.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> Swear_to_tell said:
> 
> 
> > ,,, and who knows. That "threat" could have been a ruse sent by someone in jodi-camp.  Hmmm
> ...



Do you thing that maybe they leaked the information to get people talking about the witness in a bad way?


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Thanks swear. Yeah my name was taken..lol That's a good thought too feisty. I haven't thought of that. Because you know defense is keeping up with all the media.


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

I'm on my cell and wish there was a way to refresh the page. Do any of you know how?


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

And just wanted to let you all know that is no longer with us you know where, I miss the humor.


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

I found out earlier and it may be old news to some of you but did yall know Jodi asked to go back to traviss house two weeks after she killed him?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

The coffee shop is a good place to go and have some light chat if you like.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/115980-the-usmb-coffee-shop-4925.html


----------



## Swear_to_tell (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Swear_to_tell said:
> ...



Thats a possibilty too.  Good thinkin.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

[MENTION=21241]KissMy[/MENTION] 
Where are the good threads?  I want to go scoping.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> I found out earlier and it may be old news to some of you but did yall know Jodi asked to go back to traviss house two weeks after she killed him?



Didn't hear about that - was it "morbid curiosity"?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> The coffee shop is a good place to go and have some light chat if you like.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/115980-the-usmb-coffee-shop-4925.html



This place is awesome!

I want to go all political with the coffee  - is that possible?


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> I'm on my cell and wish there was a way to refresh the page. Do any of you know how?



clear your cache  in your settings.  I'm Android and don't "I", but simple as menu on it and clear.


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Swear_to_tell said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Totally agree.

This was a hail mary throw everything against the wall that might stick and set it up for appeal and even "quickie appeal" motion day.

It was "paperwork" that had to be done.

Calling off all the witnesses because all the motions were denied?  That was "we lost so I'm taking my ball and going home".


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Had not heard of the Jodi, possible excursion to TA house either. The loonie tune probably still wanted the clothes TA said she left in the closet!!


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

HA! You can give a reason for editing!

I'll just cut and paste "because my skillz sux".....can I say that here, lol


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Oh! What is "multi-quote" and the chicken bone looking things are reps? (cute!) Also like the dancing emotie guys!


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Oh we can do colors, in one click!


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

^^^^^^easily amused chick


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Swear_to_tell said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



The violin guy might be my fav!  They have a "go steelers" guy too....gonna scream bigotry is there is no GO PATS!!


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

OT:
#savethebigcats


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> ^^^^^^easily amused chick



Idk, but they have some great threads here, going trolling and chirping in.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

THe ^^^^easily amused chick thing, was meant to point to my own name (easily amused by the emotie things!)


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

I am back reading on this thread right now, in another tab


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

I went out there to the threads, and I'm never going to back to JA again.

lol

Bye-bye!!


----------



## animallover (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> ANd I don't know " you  know who" was at the other place you were referring to, Paula....who? who? lol....we don't have to talk in code here! we don't even have to say OT (for all the good that did!)
> 
> Personally...as far as WAT goes, when all that negrep/bickering crap was going on, I do think they got bombarded by a few asking for moderation, banning and such (if the nasty messages in reps were any indication) so they felt compelled to jump in. However, it was handled badly! The fat fingered one, could have showed up, said things are going to be changing....read around a bit, then laid down the law and given at least a day or two (or more than 2.5 seconds before hitting implode buttons and threatening folks) for everyone to adjust!
> 
> Or even said, JA trial ends, and we revamp, something like that....



I am sorry to even bring it up. Just was saying I missed some that are not there now. Won't say another thing. Sorry all!


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

What up?


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Over my head or before my time, so no worries Paula!

You have to stay until the end of Arias , Testa, almost over now.nice to have other threads to play chat and visit too..but a day or two more Arias!


----------



## testarosa (May 20, 2013)

Check out the other threads and topics is what's up.


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

DrS already has rep power of course, lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

According to NG (HLN), Arias' friends and family backed out and refused to testify for Jodi. Her mother and grandmother were listed, along with Patti, ALV, and Darryl. 

Anyone hear anything else on this as well? 

Jodi Arias trial update: Another abrupt end to court on Monday - National Top News | Examiner.com

The link above explains ALV's reason and Patti's.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Just got cha Viv


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> DrS already has rep power of course, lol


 To get rep you need to go to other threads and introduce your self and people give you rep points.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > DrS already has rep power of course, lol
> ...



That's rep-whoring 101


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Backatcha, but from what I've read so far my reps may be shooting blanks, lol

I haven't heard that Aye, but have said all along that someone from the family was probably going to speak Never understood why folks were assuming they wouldn't! Will check out your link, but I am going to assume they are all following into line with the Def motion of too dangerous, intimidation etc


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

yikes...that has to be one of the most slanted "articles" I've read in a long time (read like a message board post, lol)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> yikes...that has to be one of the most slanted "articles" I've read in a long time (read like a message board post, lol)



Here's another:

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...-witness-withdraws-because-death-threats.html


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > yikes...that has to be one of the most slanted "articles" I've read in a long time (read like a message board post, lol)
> ...



THat one at least attempted balance, lol

I do believe that def can run around , after court concluded today, trying for an emergency appeal too, going over JS' s head so to speak....so who knows what tomorrow brings....I they have credible evidence of threats (and gawd knows it's possible based on the idiots we've all seen posting on the internet) they may just get their stay (though I doubt it, more likely down the road on appeal)...The long and the short of it, JA/Def isn't done yet!


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

I also wouldn't be surprised if this trial, in particular, doesn't spawn a bunch of media talk, possibly even court or govt hearings, about live stream coverage vs social media/interaction/mobmentality and the effects on "fair trials"

would be sickening if JA ends up (in)famous for that!


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

can just imagine her freaking "memoir" claiming it was "her purpose" in life, why the beloved father put in her on this path, etc  <barf!>

Has her manifesto ever been uncovered?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> I also wouldn't be surprised if this trial, in particular, doesn't spawn a bunch of media talk, possibly even court or govt hearings, about live stream coverage vs social media/interaction/mobmentality and the effects on "fair trials"
> 
> would be sickening if JA ends up (in)famous for that!



That would go against the First Amendment to block access to the information, and it has come up before!
Frequently Asked Questions ? Press | First Amendment Center ? news, commentary, analysis on free speech, press, religion, assembly, petition


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> can just imagine her freaking "memoir" claiming it was "her purpose" in life, why the beloved father put in her on this path, etc  <barf!>
> 
> Has her manifesto ever been uncovered?



I have no idea about the manifesto being uncovered. I'm sure it's all in her head. She's so full of it. If she did start to write one, I'm sure it'd change 'stories' at least 3 times. Knowing she's not true to her word, who would even publish it? Liars Anonymous?


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

Of course it would go against the constitution....When has that stopped the media or govt from spending a bazillion bucks to argue otherwise? lol


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

FTR---there is no constitutional guarantee of "live stream" though. Open forum and courtrooms =/= live stream


----------



## Viv (May 20, 2013)

God bless them and save them....51 dead in Okie many still missing....so many disasters lately both natural and manmade, the world just doesn't make sense some days..nite all...thanks for the kind welcome!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Nite Viv


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

Nice synopsis of today:

Stabby?s Apparently Doesn?t Have any Friends. | Anything you say May be Used Against You


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2013)

If you guys came here to talk about the Arias trial, why haven't any of you posted on this >http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.htmlthread 

that has been here since January. Huh? http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.html

Why am I having trouble with this thread loading? A real curiosity


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Nice synopsis of today:
> 
> Stabby?s Apparently Doesn?t Have any Friends. | Anything you say May be Used Against You



It is hard that way when you kill somebody. I just have to wonder what else has she done, that just has not been caught at.


----------



## drstevej (May 20, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> If you guys came here to talk about the Arias trial, why haven't any of you posted on this >http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.htmlthread
> 
> that has been here since January. Huh?
> 
> Why am I having trouble with this thread loading? A real curiosity



Page http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.html


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> If you guys came here to talk about the Arias trial, why haven't any of you posted on this >http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.htmlthread
> 
> that has been here since January. Huh?
> 
> Why am I having trouble with this thread loading? A real curiosity



I have no idea. we all decided we were not happy were we were so one of the members found this forum and we invited everyone to join us. I guess that it was thought that if there is only a week let in the trial it would not harmful?

I have no idea why you have trouble loading this thread. I have been in and out of it all day.


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2013)

drstevej said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys came here to talk about the Arias trial, why haven't any of you posted on this >http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.htmlthread
> ...



Here it is, sorry about the linky

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.html


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Seneca said:


> And what about all her tweets about the prosecution?  If you ask me, all of the threats are coming from her camp!  That is just my opinion!  So now what?



Why would her camp threaten her own witness'? The people on the state v facebook have admitted to going after donovan. I put nothing past the crazy public out there. And Tenisha got in trouble earlier in the trial for things she was doing on facebook and then made her fb private


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell game was that he just did?
> ...



Yay you found us!


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> That's there job, it's what they are suppose to do!
> 
> And if Womack going even a small taste of what was done to ALV (via internet, phone, stalking etc)....then it IS witness intimidation, IMO!



I agree. I don't blame the defense or Jodi for this delay. But if she's not calling witness' can someone tell me why she couldn't testify today?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > That's there job, it's what they are suppose to do!
> ...



They want to go to a higher judge to rule on mistrial.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

I just won this in the tavern.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

So this is what happens when you waste the entire day on the trial. You only finish work now. I'm glad tomorrow will be the last day. At least I hope so.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So this is what happens when you waste the entire day on the trial. You only finish work now. I'm glad tomorrow will be the last day. At least I hope so.



It will all depend on what they pull out of their sleeve next.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I just saw that there is an interview with Brewer up on AZ central, I don't have it in me to listen to it now.


Exclusive: Jodi Arias' ex-boyfriend says what he couldn't in court


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > So this is what happens when you waste the entire day on the trial. You only finish work now. I'm glad tomorrow will be the last day. At least I hope so.
> ...



Well they can try to delay, but I don't really see that happening.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> If you guys came here to talk about the Arias trial, why haven't any of you posted on this >http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.htmlthread
> 
> that has been here since January. Huh? http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.html
> 
> Why am I having trouble with this thread loading? A real curiosity



I linked this thread over there. It didn't seem to be active today.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I have to listen to the youtube you posted.
> 
> But why not let these mitigation witnesses testify to the jury and judge in closed session?  They are the ones who need to hear this to make their decision.  I wanted to see it and all, but why not just get it in private?  Let Travis' family and only the pertinent players hear it and do not broadcast it.  This makes no sense whatsoever.  The Judge should have forced the issue.
> 
> Why did Nurmi want this heard in open court?  To grandstand?  I call FOUL!



Having it sealed does nothing about the death threats. The witness was getting death threats already because she was going to testify.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I have to listen to the youtube you posted.
> ...



What else can the court do? Even if there is a mistrial, and let's say she really isn't testifying because of death threats, then what will be different for this witness in a new trial? It's not as if the death threats will be any less menacing.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Okay, It's worth going back and listening to the Juan part of part 1.
> 
> In a nutshell:
> She pleaded the 5th on the drugs, photographs of her and JoJo, she faces "prosecution" for not reporting income from photographs and drug charges.  So they assigned her an attorney to assist in whether she should shut up or not.  lol  He said he couldn't make a decision until Monday (today) and that she would have heeded his advice to plead the 5th and wouldn't have testified because of possible charges.
> ...


Why would she already have needed to file income on those images it's a new year.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if you guys saw when I said this the other night or if it was after the move. I read that 66% of death penalty convictions are overturned or commuted on appeal. I found stuff to verify that one. But I also read its 80% in AZ whoever I can't find stuff to verify that one.
> ...



Totally understandable...especially after I looked into the Debra Milke case.  That lady should not be on death row and neither should the guy who was there and didnt pull the trigger.  In this case...the jury in AZ sentenced all three to death and Debra wasnt even at the scene....one guy pulled the trigger and the other guy drove the vehicle.

Debra is finally getting a new trial just now after 20 plus years on DR.

PS...sorry to get off subject...just now catching up on the convos.  Holy cow...44 pages?  Im only on 24...lol.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Maybe Nurmi could privately ask the court for protection until the person is arrested?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, It's worth going back and listening to the Juan part of part 1.
> ...



I didn't understand that either Tink, if they were perhaps talking about the images on NG. Maybe this is about something else? Could she have been involved in the sale of Arias's images before that?


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I told you I wasted too much time. Now I have headache, blah, and would like to fall asleep, but am keyed up from working.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> No appeal for failure to allocute...so she'll go ahead with that!



VIV has a cool Nick pic....Boston Strong....can I rep that?  I have no rep anything...lol.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

I just did not like the tactic today. First the Judge denies the motion for mistrial. Then Nurmi requests to be relieved due to ineffectiveness. Judge denies. So the defense pretty much throws a fit like a toddler and says they have no witnesses. Then wants a higher judge to look at mistrial request. To me it looks like the defense team is trying to make this a mistrial.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I just did not like the tactic today. First the Judge denies the motion for mistrial. Then Nurmi requests to be relieved due to ineffectiveness. Judge denies. So the defense pretty much throws a fit like a toddler and says they have no witnesses. Then wants a higher judge to look at mistrial request. To me it looks like the defense team is trying to make this a mistrial.



Well the good thing about that is that it's unlikely she'll get an appeal for ineffective assistance of counsel. They tried everything.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > No appeal for failure to allocute...so she'll go ahead with that!
> ...



It would give her a smig. 25 why don't you go to some of the threads ans post your hi's and who you are. People will give you rep because you are new.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I just did not like the tactic today. First the Judge denies the motion for mistrial. Then Nurmi requests to be relieved due to ineffectiveness. Judge denies. So the defense pretty much throws a fit like a toddler and says they have no witnesses. Then wants a higher judge to look at mistrial request. To me it looks like the defense team is trying to make this a mistrial.
> ...



I understand. I just don't like seeing all this waist.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, It's worth going back and listening to the Juan part of part 1.
> ...



About filing income, I believe she is collecting welfare money and she needs to report whenever she receives any other money.  They will then take that into account when issuing a subsequent check.  It's ongoing, not only done at the end of the year.  I don't think JM was referring to income tax reporting, but income reporting to the authorities.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I just repped him, but it doesn't count for much.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Makes sense that she would be unable to testify after pleading 5th in deposition.  This prevents her from ranting on and on and then on cross she pleads the 5th...thats not how its supposed to work.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Interesting, I did not know that. The media pays a good chunk of change for exclusive images, or they use the images as a reason to pay for an interview.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



Havnt had much of a chance today....I did spend some time in the Tornado thread.  I guess I do need to get around and say Hi.

(These emoticons are fresh!)


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I don't think anyone should be threatening or harassing anyone, anywhere. I've said that before. But Arias has had a fair trial IMO. Not winning doesn't equal unfair. They still had Brewer in the wings and the entire family was sitting in the court. How much impact was this one woman going to have on the outcome?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I just repped him, but it doesn't count for much.



Yeah both you 2 neew the big guns to rep you both. I got a few 7000 people reping me today.
Try both these threads. This is were I got my reps.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/213874-the-tavern-1868.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/115980-the-usmb-coffee-shop-4928.html


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Viv said:


> Right, I don't believe Brewer back out.
> 
> I don't think what I read could actually be considered a threat, legally.....but it was written in a creepy, give any parent pause, kind of way.....the site also said there were others, but didn't produce those ---so grainS of salt there!
> 
> Darrly's an odd duck IMO---I suspect he wouldn't back out no matter what!



i think he still loves her.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

TW,

Did you get a chance to see today's Brewer interview?  He's more than a little creepy, I thought.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Also, he contradicted his testimony and now claims he did NOT know she was headed to Mesa.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> TW,
> 
> Did you get a chance to see today's Brewer interview?  He's more than a little creepy, I thought.



I started for a couple of minutes, but I'm tired and he spoke his esses and consonants like Arias, and I didn't have the patience for it. He reminded me of her, in some ways. I was surprised at how old he was. Not that I have a problem with it, I just wasn't expecting it.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Also, he contradicted his testimony and now claims he did NOT know she was headed to Mesa.



Wow, I'll maybe listen to it tomorrow.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Also, he contradicted his testimony and now claims he did NOT know she was headed to Mesa.



It is not just the ever changing story. Yes he seems creepy. He also looks old, a lot older then what he is. He is about the same age as me. lol


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I just repped him, but it doesn't count for much.
> ...



I'm going to need an extended sabbatical from forum posting when this trial is over.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Also, what about the gall of sister Angela wearing one of Arias' SURVIVOR t-shirts?  Disgusting!  Seems like this family is completely tactless, with the smirking and disrespect, now this.  Whatever the plan is regarding appeal issues or whatever, the family is in on it too.  That's why they are not testifying on her behalf, IMO.  Something is UP!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Wow, I'll maybe listen to it tomorrow.



Yeah, it's worth it if you have 15 minutes or so.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Also, what about the gall of sister Angela wearing one of Arias' SURVIVOR t-shirts?  Disgusting!  Seems like this family is completely tactless, with the smirking and disrespect, now this.  Whatever the plan is regarding appeal issues or whatever, the family is in on it too.  That's why they are not testifying on her behalf, IMO.  Something is UP!



Well if the jury is following admonitions then they should have no clue what it means anyway. Maybe they think she likes the reality program and doesn't know how to dress for court. That womans shelter made her take down their name from the site in re those shirts.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

I still cant believe none of her family is getting up. That is going to completely perplex the jurors, I think. It would me.


----------



## TW (May 20, 2013)

Okay, I'm out. Going for the Advil. See you later sometime tomorrow. Have a nice night.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Nite TW


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Goodnight TW.

So Feisty, you found DB creepy too?  When he called Arias a "girl" and how he "watched her grow and mature".  Kinda icky.  Although maybe she was a girl at that time.  How old?  20?  21?  That's pretty young for him, no? IDK...thinking out loud.  He seems like a nice person, but someone who was definitely caught in this spider's web.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on my cell and wish there was a way to refresh the page. Do any of you know how?
> ...



My browser in the phone has a refresh button to the right of the address bar


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Goodnight TW.
> 
> So Feisty, you found DB creepy too?  When he called Arias a "girl" and how he "watched her grow and mature".  Kinda icky.  Although maybe she was a girl at that time.  How old?  20?  21?  That's pretty young for him, no? IDK...thinking out loud.  He seems like a nice person, but someone who was definitely caught in this spider's web.



For time time in Jodi's life yes he was to old. Now if they were dating it would be fine with age difference and the pre-made family.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 20, 2013)

Agree.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Agree.



Santa you only have 10 more posts and then you can use the PM function.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


NG claimed they were exclusive but you know she lies a lot


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I just did not like the tactic today. First the Judge denies the motion for mistrial. Then Nurmi requests to be relieved due to ineffectiveness. Judge denies. So the defense pretty much throws a fit like a toddler and says they have no witnesses. Then wants a higher judge to look at mistrial request. To me it looks like the defense team is trying to make this a mistrial.



Everything except the part of now witness' is their job. It's their job to ask for all that stuff. The no witness thing threw me for a loop though. That was bizarre and childish.


----------



## Tink (May 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


OOHHHHH that's a good point!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I just did not like the tactic today. First the Judge denies the motion for mistrial. Then Nurmi requests to be relieved due to ineffectiveness. Judge denies. So the defense pretty much throws a fit like a toddler and says they have no witnesses. Then wants a higher judge to look at mistrial request. To me it looks like the defense team is trying to make this a mistrial.
> ...




I agree.

OT: Tink you can now PM you made 50.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Phew I caught up finally. I want to visit other threads but I don't got time for that this week maybe later!


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Did I do it?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

lol OMG the time is flying by. It is midnight.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Tink You came back over here?


----------



## DarkLion (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did I do it?



Lovely cheetah. I'll never forget the first time I pet one. Felt like a brillo pad. As unflattering as they may feel, the course coat keeps them safe from poachers.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 21, 2013)

Yeah...nice pic, Tink...did they have any white leps there?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Yeah...nice pic, Tink...did they have any white leps there?



25 did you visit some of the other threads this evening?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Welcome to Jodi Arias thread DarkLion.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...nice pic, Tink...did they have any white leps there?
> ...



LOL...nope...went back to the Tornado thread.  Where should I go...the Tavern?  I like Taverns...lol.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Everything is dead now. Tomorrow you should go to the tavern and the coffee shop and say your hellos and there is good chatting that goes on in both room. Nothing as fast as we have seen it in the place we must not mention lol. First thing in the morning though


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

I guess I am going to bed. See everyone in the morning.


----------



## DarkLion (May 21, 2013)

The place we must not mention. LOL, I'm pretty sure I know where that is. I took on one of the mods' faves over there and got banned as a sock three days later. And that was in 2010.

It's funny, because that's when I learned what the hell a sock is.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

Just stopping by this morning to wish you all a good day.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> Just stopping by this morning to wish you all a good day.



You too!!

Geez we can fill a thread fast.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> If you guys came here to talk about the Arias trial, why haven't any of you posted on this >http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.htmlthread
> 
> that has been here since January. Huh? http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/271558-jodi-arias-trial.html
> 
> Why am I having trouble with this thread loading? A real curiosity



Mainly we did that because we've been talking about the trial for a long time, we tend to go off topic when there's a trial lull and we didn't want to annoy and invade you . Sorry for the confusion.

I don't know about why there are problems with the thread loading.  Thanks for letting us invade your space.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I went to the tornado thread for a while did you go anywhere else?  This is like getting dropped off in the middle of NYC for the first time.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

64% of posters in this forum are right leaning pro dp.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 64% of posters in this forum are right leaning pro dp.



So what do you think Jodi will say today? I am gonna miss it dadgum it. I gotta work.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

Have to get ready for work. Ttyl. Have a good one.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Jodi will say "me, me, pretty picture, me, me"

Same old Jodi, different day.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did I do it?



Nice pic Tink. Beautiful creature.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jodi will say "me, me, pretty picture, me, me"
> 
> Same old Jodi, different day.



Did you listen to the Brewer interview? I haven't yet.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi will say "me, me, pretty picture, me, me"
> ...



Not yet. Still in middle of kid routine.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Okay, I listened to the Brewer interview [ Exclusive: Jodi Arias' ex-boyfriend says what he couldn't in court]  and I don't have the same disdain others have had for him. Say what you will, but he is no coward, in fact, it's pretty brave that he wanted to speak on Arias's behalf.

I don't believe cause and effect, as put forth by him in re the church and PPL in her mental health, but I have to give credit for being honorable and standing up for her so she doesn't get the death penalty, even if I don't particularly like him.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Hey Testa, I'm glad you found a good home here and are enjoying all the other threads.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Jodi's Top Ten Talking Points

[1]  I am sorry you guys have have been restrained by the judge from enjoying my tweets and seeing my TV interview.

[2]  I am sorry for Mr. Nurmi's slow speech and nasal fixation. He doesn't like you, the judge, or me.

[3]  I apologize for that LaViolette chic, I had to spend 40+ hours with that dingbat.

[4]  I regret throwing Travis' camera in the washer, but I was in a rush and in a fog.

[5]  I regret leaving a bloody palm print on Travis' wall, bad luck, that.

[6]  Rather than wasting more hours of your time listening to my MANY friends who fully trust me, let me just say that Nurmi's 9 of 10 days zinger was simply a jest.

[7]  The death of Travis was an unfortunate consequence of the Law of Subtraction (mess with Jodi and you're gone) 

[8]  Have you seen my bent finger? That's a life long punishment already.

[9]  I am a good Mormon and blood atonement is just an act of religious devotion. If you are not Mormon taking my life is not godly.

[10]  Free signed doodle for anyone who will hang the jury. And just think of Juan's reaction. What a hoot.

With these said, I rest, knowing you are better for having gotten to know me. 

In My name, Amen.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Doc, do you think she will prattle on all day? Wouldn't it be interesting if she declined allocution?


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Okay, I listened to the Brewer interview [ Exclusive: Jodi Arias' ex-boyfriend says what he couldn't in court]  and I don't have the same disdain others have had for him. Say what you will, but he is no coward, in fact, it's pretty brave that he wanted to speak on Arias's behalf.
> 
> I don't believe cause and effect, as put forth by him in re the church and PPL in her mental health, but I have to give credit for being honorable and standing up for her so she doesn't get the death penalty, even if I don't particularly like him.



Hey TW I agree it was brave. I don't know if I really like him much either. He seems a lot older than Jodi but who am I to judge. I wonder if he may see some media as a pay day? You never know with people. Didn't Patti make money from pictures? Anywho, glad yall invited me over here.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I listened to the Brewer interview [ Exclusive: Jodi Arias' ex-boyfriend says what he couldn't in court]  and I don't have the same disdain others have had for him. Say what you will, but he is no coward, in fact, it's pretty brave that he wanted to speak on Arias's behalf.
> ...



I don't know his motivation. Money is always a possibility. Overall, he isn't all that captivating, so I can't see him being invited on the media circuit, but what do I know?


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Jodi's Top Ten Talking Points
> 
> [1]  I am sorry you guys have have been restrained by the judge from enjoying my tweets and seeing my TV interview.
> 
> ...



Omg doc. I have missed your humor. That's hilarious. Lmao


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Doc, do you think she will prattle on all day? Wouldn't it be interesting if she declined allocution?



I think she will prattle a bit but not filibuster. If she refuses it will be a calculation for appeal.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Doc, do you think she will prattle on all day? Wouldn't it be interesting if she declined allocution?
> ...



No doubt. If she gets LWOP, there will be no automatic appeal process. No one knows where the jury stands on that, even if they don't like her. 

I'm glad you think no filibuster. That would be an absolute grind.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

OT:  I had one of those headon "you're over the yellow, more over the yellow, you're in MY lane!" drive into the ditch to avoid it drives to school. Dammit people are stupid. That's all.  Have a nice day and watch out for the idiots driving into your lane.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OT:  I had one of those headon "you're over the yellow, more over the yellow, you're in MY lane!" drive into the ditch to avoid it drives to school. Dammit people are stupid. That's all.  Have a nice day and watch out for the idiots driving into your lane.



Texting while driving no doubt.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Okay, I listened to the Brewer interview [ Exclusive: Jodi Arias' ex-boyfriend says what he couldn't in court]  and I don't have the same disdain others have had for him. Say what you will, but he is no coward, in fact, it's pretty brave that he wanted to speak on Arias's behalf.
> 
> I don't believe cause and effect, as put forth by him in re the church and PPL in her mental health, but I have to give credit for being honorable and standing up for her so she doesn't get the death penalty, even if I don't particularly like him.



Okay, I agree on the standing up for her, but he creeps me out in a dirty old man sort of way for some reason.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I listened to the Brewer interview [ Exclusive: Jodi Arias' ex-boyfriend says what he couldn't in court]  and I don't have the same disdain others have had for him. Say what you will, but he is no coward, in fact, it's pretty brave that he wanted to speak on Arias's behalf.
> ...



Lol. Me too. How old is he anyway?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OT:  I had one of those headon "you're over the yellow, more over the yellow, you're in MY lane!" drive into the ditch to avoid it drives to school. Dammit people are stupid. That's all.  Have a nice day and watch out for the idiots driving into your lane.
> ...



I was WATCHING him on his phone and and telling him in a loud voice with a few expletives to look up.   He wasn't listening.  lol  I didn't even have time to hit the horn, he noticed when I drove into the ditch that something was amiss.

Geez.  People get a grip on the driving thing.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OT:  I had one of those headon "you're over the yellow, more over the yellow, you're in MY lane!" drive into the ditch to avoid it drives to school. Dammit people are stupid. That's all.  Have a nice day and watch out for the idiots driving into your lane.
> ...



or posting and driving...


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > trialwatcher said:
> ...



52


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

Some people should never be able to even drive!


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I see some issues maybe with the age thing but don't tick anyone off...lol


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't think 52 year olds are dirty old men lol and my DH is 10 years older than me, it's not that.  It's the soft, thing, weirdy, dirty old man vibe he gives off. 

idk


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

LOL at this part "I asked her for money to pay bills and she said don't talk negative to me, we need to talk positive".

I tell that to the power company all the time.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



lol. Weirdy, dirty old man vibe....isn't he like 20 years older than Jodi?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I wish Martinez would have tied up the remote/gas cans issue better. That was left dangling. Why did she have the remote in the car, in the first place? What did it belong to? Why was it important for her to return it to Brewer several hours later? We were only left with suspicions and that was completely unsatisfying. I would also love the full story on the covert magazine operation. That was left hanging too.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



20+

And she was in her twenties, I guess that's why I have the vibe.  When I was in my twenties, 50 year olds were still "dads" and "old guys".

No offense to any 50's!  That's was a 20 year old perspective.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

Yeah I would love to know more about the magazine. After the trial is over is the stuff that is sealed released to the public at all?


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah that's what I'm talking bout...


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

filibuster


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Also, in the Brewer interview, there is only a vague description as to how their relationship began. I know he said, _I wasn't attracted to her at first, per se._, but we aren't getting an objective portrait of the relationship. It would be interesting to hear from other workers as to how this developed. Was it similar to the concerted effort that she put in to reel Alexander in? I know it's not pertinent to the case, but I'd like to know nonetheless.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

What's the deal with remote?  I Fogged that.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

Omg I really gotta go to work. Ttyl have a great day! Save me some details...


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone!

DB seemed creepy to me b/c of his comment about watching this girl mature and grow.  A little too "big daddy-ish" to me.  And the flip-flop between...she was great, then she changed b/c of the Mormons, then she became irresponsible and magically thinking, then we lost touch, then sure she came over 1-1/2 yrs later for breakfast and some gas cans and I thought nothing of it.  Really?  Seems like something is odd there.  JMO

PS  I don't think Arias will allocute.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Also, in the Brewer interview, there is only a vague description as to how their relationship began. I know he said, _I wasn't attracted to her at first, per se._, but we aren't getting an objective portrait of the relationship. It would be interesting to hear from other workers as to how this developed. Was it similar to the concerted effort that she put in to reel Alexander in? I know it's not pertinent to the case, but I'd like to know nonetheless.



I heard that, also the part about "he didn't have any money" - so was he fresh off divorce?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What's the deal with remote?  I Fogged that.



With the robbery at her grandparents' house, one of the items stolen, other than the small gun, was a DVD player, or something like that. I think Martinez was alluding to the fact that she gave it to Brewer, with all of that "returning the remote" testimony. Martinez never closed the deal on it, for me.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> DB seemed creepy to me b/c of his comment about watching this girl mature and grow.  A little too "big daddy-ish" to me.  And the flip-flop between...she was great, then she changed b/c of the Mormons, then she became irresponsible and magically thinking, then we lost touch, then sure she came over 1-1/2 yrs later for breakfast and some gas cans and I thought nothing of it.  Really?  Seems like something is odd there.  JMO
> 
> PS  I don't think Arias will allocute.



Hmm. excellent point.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

As to how they met, there's a link to a FB account going around from the executive chef at Ventana at the time those two were there and when Arias was hired.  Seems she sunk her fangs into Darryl early on in her employment, even when he was her boss.  After that, she was untouchable and had the run of the Inn.  This is technically unconfirmed.  But sounds right.  

There was an instance before she became event planner and was still a server where the supervisor assigned her to what she considered to be an unfavorable group of tables.  Guess she went into the bathroom, locked the door, and kicked a hole in the wall.  The kitchen workers heard something, no yelling, and they went to the bathroom, she opened the door, the wall was damaged, and she said she quietly said she would pay for it.  Sorry.  

Early cuckoo event.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> DB seemed creepy to me b/c of his comment about watching this girl mature and grow.  A little too "big daddy-ish" to me.  And the flip-flop between...she was great, then she changed b/c of the Mormons, then she became irresponsible and magically thinking, then we lost touch, then sure she came over 1-1/2 yrs later for breakfast and some gas cans and I thought nothing of it.  Really?  Seems like something is odd there.  JMO
> 
> PS  I don't think Arias will allocute.



There were some contradictory statements that weren't a big deal also, but still odd, like he starts off saying she was mature beyond her years, but then turns back by saying she was a "girl" he watched grow. Maybe it's just semantics.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

He mentioned that she was alone with his son "a few times". It doesn't sound like she really cared for him all that much on her own, not that it's a glaring red flag. I just wonder what all this "caregiver" stuff was about. Was she a caregiver to him?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I also think that Brewer's ego dictates that the PPL and Mormon Church were at fault for the termination of intimacy between the two. For a guy, it's easier to accept some mental breakdown from outside factors as opposed to the idea that the relationship fell apart because she was more sexually attracted to another man, and was actively pursuing him.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Let me modify my comment.  

I think Arias will either speak and ask for the DP so she can be with Travis or she won't speak.  I think she'll be better off appeal-wise if she doesn't speak.  But I'm not sure she can help herself.  Does she not know the jury dislikes her?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

I think she liked Brewer because he had power, age, and a more lucrative position.  Seems she used him to a certain extent, at least at the beginning.  Then I think she was drawn to the stability he offered.  Plus, he's very soft spoken and a little mealy mouthed so I think she pretty much got her way.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Let me modify my comment.
> 
> I think Arias will either speak and ask for the DP so she can be with Travis or she won't speak.  I think she'll be better off appeal-wise if she doesn't speak.  But I'm not sure she can help herself.  Does she not know the jury dislikes her?



I don't think she cares. She knows most people don't like her, in general. She won't accept that this has to do with the murder, lies and accusations after the fact. She chalks it up to an illness of society, at large, having the need to "persecute". She has taken on the role of victim/martyr of some cause. There is no self-evaluation, no self awareness, etc. There is only a contrived story about who she is. Maybe she truly believes it, or maybe it is by design as a means to an end, or a combination of both. People disliking her only confirms her messiah-complex delusion. She thinks she is being nailed to a cross for others' sins.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't think she cares. She knows most people don't like her, in general. She won't accept that this has to do with the murder, lies and accusations after the fact. She chalks it up to an illness of society, at large, having the need to "persecute". She has taken on the role of victim/martyr of some cause. There is no self-evaluation, no self awareness, etc. There is only a contrived story about who she is. Maybe she truly believes it, or maybe it is by design as a means to an end, or a combination of both. People disliking her only confirms her messiah-complex delusion. She thinks she is being nailed to a cross for others' sins.



Great assessment!  I agree!  So what do you think she will do today, knowing that is likely so true about her?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

One other element about this case, that is completely unsatisfying, is Matt McCartney. His name was tossed around so much, and yet we know nothing about him. He was a witness without ever appearing and that bothers me.

Okay, see you later.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think she cares. She knows most people don't like her, in general. She won't accept that this has to do with the murder, lies and accusations after the fact. She chalks it up to an illness of society, at large, having the need to "persecute". She has taken on the role of victim/martyr of some cause. There is no self-evaluation, no self awareness, etc. There is only a contrived story about who she is. Maybe she truly believes it, or maybe it is by design as a means to an end, or a combination of both. People disliking her only confirms her messiah-complex delusion. She thinks she is being nailed to a cross for others' sins.
> ...



No idea. She is a wild card with impulse control issues, so it could go any way.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

See you later


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Let me modify my comment.
> 
> I think Arias will either speak and ask for the DP so she can be with Travis or she won't speak.  I think she'll be better off appeal-wise if she doesn't speak.  But I'm not sure she can help herself.  Does she not know the jury dislikes her?



I don't think she cares if the jury likes her.   Why do you think she'll ask for the dp?  Reverse psychology or another


----------



## Seneca (May 21, 2013)

Good morning all!  I am hoping that today will be the day for Miss Jodi Ann Arias when she finally learns her fate!  Life WITHOUT parole is fine with me!  Although the death penalty would be good too, I'm just not going to sweat the small stuff!  Either way, I will be just happy happy happy!!!    But I have my popcorn & ice cold Dr. Pepper ready to hear her sad sad story!    I'm sure it's going to be good!     Again, kudos to this awesome jury for finding Jodi guilty of M1, as well as finding her guilty of intentionally cruel & whatever that second one was, and finally, I know they will ALL be able to agree on a proper & just sentencing!   It's about time that Miss Arias finally meets her maker!    Its a long time coming for family & friends of Travis Alexander to have something to celebrate!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

[MENTION=21241]KissMy[/MENTION]
What do the names in pink mean?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What's the deal with remote?  I Fogged that.
> ...



Oh I had forgotten about that.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9-qVSYgD68]Jodi Arias Pre-Meditation Smoking Gun AKA "Remote Control" - YouTube[/ame]

So did she drive down there with the remote to give it to him or she left his house with the remote (who does that?) and then had to go back to give it to him?  And didn't she deposit money in her account after she saw him.

So (speculating), did she steal the electronics from grandpa, sell some to Brewer, deposit the money, forgot to give him the remote that went with it?

Yes.  Highly weird and open ended.  What's the deal with the remote?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Testa, I think she might get creepy and ask to be sent to Travis and taunt the family and jury into creepification if they give her the DP.  She's a psycho, as you know.

Many theories going around about what yesterday was all about.  The general consensus is that the DT scrapped their mitigation witnesses LAST WEEK after they learned of what JM's lines of cross would be regarding PW and DB.  Yesterday was a complete fabrication and farce, playacted by Nurmi in order to lay a foundation for an eventual appeal based on judicial decisions on motions regarding sequestration and protection of witnesses and their testimony (esp ALV and PW).  Meanwhile, since Nurmi is so sure the jury is defying the admonition about viewing media about the case (he always claims they are watching) he arranged the DB interview with a local reporter who is a defense sympathizer to get Brewer's testimony out without being crossed.  

There's more but not sure anyone is interested since it's all supposition.  To me, it fits.

Also, since mitigation witnesses were scrapped last week, the only reason for Brewer to show up (and he was at the hotel, not at court) was to be interviewed, not to testify.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Good Morning everyone. You all have been busy this morning.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa, I think she might get creepy and ask to be sent to Travis and taunt the family and jury into creepification if they give her the DP.  She's a psycho, as you know.
> 
> Many theories going around about what yesterday was all about.  The general consensus is that the DT scrapped their mitigation witnesses LAST WEEK after they learned of what JM's lines of cross would be regarding PW and DB.  Yesterday was a complete fabrication and farce, playacted by Nurmi in order to lay a foundation for an eventual appeal based on judicial decisions on motions regarding sequestration and protection of witnesses and their testimony (esp ALV and PW).  Meanwhile, since Nurmi is so sure the jury is defying the admonition about viewing media about the case (he always claims they are watching) he arranged the DB interview with a local reporter who is a defense sympathizer to get Brewer's testimony out without being crossed.
> 
> ...



I totally agree about yesterday and I always want to hear more of your suppositions.  I can't call what JoJo is going to do, she's a wildcard.  Unless she has decided to start listening to her defense team and do "what's best for her", I don't believe they can stop her from getting in that spotlight - that's who she is.  What she'll say?  Your guess is as good as mine.  Last week, I would completely disagree with her asking for the dp because she'd already moved on and changed stories and tactics.  After yesterday's performance, it's obvious the defense has been doing some major Hail Mary strategizing... but JoJo is still in there as the wildcard and it is, after all, her final show.  I stopped being able to predict it once aggravation started.  They started throwing things against the wall so fast, I can't figure what they'll throw next.  Yesterday was predictable as far as the motions go, not as far as the witnesses go.  That was sneaky/obvious set up for appeal, and again, they've been working this last play out for some time.  So I'm sure, minus wildcard psycho JoJo, today has been well planned out.   As well planned as a JW and a Nurmi get with no ammo and a lying, psychotic control freak client can be planned.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Hey Fiesty!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa, I think she might get creepy and ask to be sent to Travis and taunt the family and jury into creepification if they give her the DP.  She's a psycho, as you know.
> 
> Many theories going around about what yesterday was all about.  The general consensus is that the DT scrapped their mitigation witnesses LAST WEEK after they learned of what JM's lines of cross would be regarding PW and DB.  Yesterday was a complete fabrication and farce, playacted by Nurmi in order to lay a foundation for an eventual appeal based on judicial decisions on motions regarding sequestration and protection of witnesses and their testimony (esp ALV and PW).  Meanwhile, since Nurmi is so sure the jury is defying the admonition about viewing media about the case (he always claims they are watching) he arranged the DB interview with a local reporter who is a defense sympathizer to get Brewer's testimony out without being crossed.
> 
> ...



I'm stuck on that asking for death thing - I'm not feeling it.

If she asks for death, all of yesterday's planned setup for appeal by not calling witnesses loses it punch.  When it goes to appeal, they'll say "witness threatened no fair trial we didn't call them, blah blah blah", but then the next day she ASKS for death after "firing" all her witnesses?   That doesn't seem to be as strong of an appeal tactic as him calling off the witnesses and she was the only "poor soul left" because the court forced us to lose all the other witnesses to speak to the jury about saving her life.  Poor JoJo left all by herself - it was the courts fault.   The throwing out the witnesses for appeal, then asking for death doesn't seem like a smart play.

But then again, we are talking about Nurmi and JoJo the Psycho.  And nothing about that combo makes any sense.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

*JODY TAKE TWO:*

Ladies and gentlemen of the jury (especially one hottie biscotti over there--and you know who you are)... How about that Nurmi? What a blob. And that midget Martinez? What a shizz. Not to mention my mitigation specialist, whatever her name is, who has no clue as to how to keep me from the needle.

I do not ask for mercy. A hung jury might be fun, but no matter what the sentence I plan to make this a travesty. So flip a coin and vote. But I ain't gonna kiss yer tush. <closes with a middle finger> And Nancy, this is fer you.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm stuck on that asking for death thing - I'm not feeling it.
> 
> If she asks for death, all of yesterday's planned setup for appeal by not calling witnesses loses it punch.  When it goes to appeal, they'll say "witness threatened no fair trial we didn't call them, blah blah blah", but then the next day she ASKS for death after "firing" all her witnesses?   That doesn't seem to be as strong of an appeal tactic as him calling off the witnesses and she was the only "poor soul left" because the court forced us to lose all the other witnesses to speak to the jury about saving her life.  Poor JoJo left all by herself - it was the courts fault.   The throwing out the witnesses for appeal, then asking for death doesn't seem like a smart play.
> 
> But then again, we are talking about Nurmi and JoJo the Psycho.  And nothing about that combo makes any sense.



I don't get this quote thing...anyway, then maybe she will decline to speak and just leave it to the jury.  Ugh.  Who knows.  It's a cliffhanger.  But, even if she begs for the DP, if she gets it and fails to waive her appeals, then the appealable issues come into play.  So maybe yesterday's ploy was still a Hail Mary, but a good move in the long run.  I just think she's gonna get creepy if she does speak.  We shall see...

appealable=appellate...I think.  LOL


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I put HLN on as background noise. At first I thought the _Holy Night_ rendition by Arias was decent,  holy hell, now I realize it's caterwauling, at least when she tries to hit the high notes.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> Just popping in to say Hi I passed a PM to who I could a lot have the PMS off. Account created and here I am . Hi TW nice to see ya



Thanks so much for showing me the way Tink!
MORE than once!
lol.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm stuck on that asking for death thing - I'm not feeling it.
> ...




Decline to speak!?!?!?  Our JoJo?    Unless doc is right and THAT is her  move.  The tears at verdict may have been her understanding that she doesn't have the jury in her web, she looked individually at them "you?", "you?" "you?"  NONE OF YOU?? boo-hoo.  If she had that realization that they aren't under her spell, then maybe the no-speak comes in.  

Hell!  I don't know!  I can't predict her anymore!  We had the psycho's plays dialed, but the circumstances have changed her psychotic predictability.

appealable


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 64% of posters in this forum are right leaning pro dp.



Sounds like I'll be getting in a lot of fights if I venture out


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Just popping in to say Hi I passed a PM to who I could a lot have the PMS off. Account created and here I am . Hi TW nice to see ya
> ...



Welcome Irish glad to see you made it. You will have so much fun with all the new toys here. It is a lot more fun here. There are many threads to go chat in. I like the coffee shop, and the tavern. There are lots of great and helpful people there.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/213874-the-tavern-1873.html#post7266020
http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/115980-the-usmb-coffee-shop-4931.html
Try them out. Just go in and say hi and explain that you are new. There will be lots of focks that will welcome you and offer to help you if needed.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The more I think about this stay and wanting a higher court to decide on a mistrial, the less sense it makes. She's not getting a fair trial because Womack won't testify out of fear and intimidation. How is a new jury for the penalty phase going to resolve that issue?  Will Womack suddenly not feel threatened? What am I missing? I don't understand the rationale. If they get a new jury will Brewer then suddenly be an adequate mitigation witness alone?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 64% of posters in this forum are right leaning pro dp.
> ...



Don't go to the dp / political affiliation poll.

The Tavern is kinda fun.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



How old were they when they were dating? I haven't watched interview yet but I think that's what makes it creepy.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Just popping in to say Hi I passed a PM to who I could a lot have the PMS off. Account created and here I am . Hi TW nice to see ya
> ...



Welcome...for a day, lol. Hopefully this IS the last day, but you know how that goes.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 64% of posters in this forum are right leaning pro dp.
> ...



Tink the coffee shop is a non political thread. It is nice in there.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Seal

Not that it means a damn thing anymore.

I should red/bold/xxlarge "DELAY!"


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

I see no merit in a higher court staying this. Just because the defense is clueless doesn't mean the trial should stop.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Um...  I suck at high math, 29-4-7=18 and 52-4-7=41  ---ish.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If I have done the math right Jodi was 21 and DB was 40 ish.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> I see no merit in a higher court staying this. Just because the defense is clueless doesn't mean the trial should stop.



Yes, what I'm saying is, how does a new jury resolve the issue of this witness testifying?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> I see no merit in a higher court staying this. Just because the defense is clueless doesn't mean the trial should stop.



You can't win an appeal because it's no fair that you lost and you had a tizzy fit about losing.

*DENIED!*


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Will Brewer be a spectator/supporter in court today?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > I see no merit in a higher court staying this. Just because the defense is clueless doesn't mean the trial should stop.
> ...



Unless it hangs and we start over, they wouldn't - the appellate judge would decide.

Correct?


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Websleuths is all farkled up.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She's 29 it's been 4 years, 5 years since Travis "passed away" and weren't Brewer and her together for 7 years?

So she was a teen - ?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



I don't think the mistrial would apply to the entire trial, just the penalty phase. They put on all the witnesses they wanted and were given a ton of leeway. Whether or not ALV was "intimidated", she testified.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

That guy Troy, who interviewed Arias after the verdict said the prosecutor was trying get the tape played in court but it was denied by the judge.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



It's not going to mistrial - that may be grounds for appeal - but there is no merit to the mistrial motions and Judge Sherry already denied them.  She's moving this thing forward to the end.  Let the appellate judge take it from here. 

Unless the jury can't decide, and I'll bet my bottom rep, they can unanimously decide.  They've been waiting and waiting and waiting and thinking and thinking about nothing else.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Will the jury have the little Guilty signs to flash as Jodi speaks?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Do you think that would be successful grounds for appeal?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



No she met DB when they worked together and he was after her high school sweet heart that she had moved in with and quit high school. It was a 4 year relationship.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That guy Troy, who interviewed Arias after the verdict said the prosecutor was trying get the tape played in court but it was denied by the judge.



That guy Troy is in The Web.  During his first interview with her, he fell right in, hook line and sinker.  The last one was his undoing.  "Look into my eyes, step into my web".  Troy said I'm coming!!!!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Will the jury have the little Guilty signs to flash as Jodi speaks?



LOL

Look!  The have a penalty emoticon, it's not a needle, but it's close:


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > That guy Troy, who interviewed Arias after the verdict said the prosecutor was trying get the tape played in court but it was denied by the judge.
> ...



No, that interview was quite a "get" for him. I'm not convinced he fell for anything other than a ratings bonanza.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

So, uhm, court today?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



She gets an auto appeal on dp, I think the Nurmster thinks it's grounds for appeal and that's why he pulled that whole stunt yesterday.  JoJo probably already has the damn thing written.   Whether it actually is or not will be up to the judge.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So, uhm, court today?



Should I flash the delay gigantic font sign?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I was thinking "no" if the verdict is LWOP.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Did you see the first one at the jail?  He was gah-gah talking to the news people about it after.  Pull your tongue back in Troy, she's a psycho, it's what she does best.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > So, uhm, court today?
> ...



Yes, Show-off, brag brag bragging about the font size.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Waiting....


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I don't know... your font is pretty big.

DELAY!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Wild About Trial &#8207;@WildAboutTrial 1m

Valerie just called the defense team back into chambers. Mike B. is there waiting. Jodi is in all black, she goes back as well. #JodiArias


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Totally agree.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Of course.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

The more I think about this stay and wanting a higher court to decide on a mistrial, the less sense it makes. She's not getting a fair trial because Womack won't testify out of fear and intimidation. How is a new jury for the penalty phase going to resolve that issue?  Will Womack suddenly not feel threatened? What am I missing? I don't understand the rationale. If they get a new jury will Brewer then suddenly be an adequate mitigation witness alone?[/QUOTE]

I didn't even think about that! Good point!


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


I like fighting about politics haha


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Doc!! What's the prediction on JoJo speaking?  She's wearing black.

Oh no, she is going to ask for the dp - ?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Yeah, I had a little heehaw in the tornado thread last night.  lol


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Ok that is gross. Sorry.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Doc!! What's the prediction on JoJo speaking?  She's wearing black.
> 
> Oh no, she is going to ask for the dp - ?



Maybe today she is in the role of Travis's widow.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

The dang defense is in chambers pulling another fast one.

<snore>


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Doc!! What's the prediction on JoJo speaking?  She's wearing black.
> 
> Oh no, she is going to ask for the dp - ?



Who the hell knows?

I think she will stand on her head and say.... "See I am an asset to society. Toodles."


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Doc!! What's the prediction on JoJo speaking?  She's wearing black.
> ...



I just thank people now instead of repping them


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



You little sweetie Feisty!  Thanks so much for welcoming me and telling me the cool spots.   I'm at work right now.....BUT will def be checking this all out later.  Looks fun!  

I'm sneaking waiting to watch Jodi blab on all day about herWODERFULself!  I hope she does something really crazy.....like stab herself in the neck with her pencil/crayon.  OR try to attack Juan and him punch her in the face and knock her out......


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Juan and Travis' family are in chambers...

JA wanting a deal?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The dang defense is in chambers pulling another fast one.
> 
> <snore>



That's funny when you consider it's coming from a guy who says, _Aaaaaaand_ very slowly.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The dang defense is in chambers pulling another fast one.
> ...



Travis' sisters, Juan, Flores are back there.   Is she wanting a deal?  Can she get a deal this late?

I predict Samantha is going to stay with "stick her".

Can you imagine them having to be in chambers with her?  Judge's chambers aren't that big.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Who wants to be a thanks-whore ????


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Yeah, that doesn't have quite the ring to it.  lol


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

phew I caught up


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Why would Martinez suddenly go for a deal? He hasn't been on the losing side and all the money has been spent already.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Her mom went back in chambers wonder what that means. Maybe she wants to speak?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> phew I caught up



Welcome to the present, Tink!


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> Her mom went back in chambers wonder what that means. Maybe she wants to speak?



That would make sense, so with Jodi Arias in mind, that sounds counter intuitive, lol.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



What else are they all in chambers for if it isn't that Nurm isn't blackmailing them with "appeal" for LWOP?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Could be anything with this trial.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Her mom went back in chambers wonder what that means. Maybe she wants to speak?
> ...



Maybe - it looks like the dp mitigator pulled the mom aside to speak to her.

That makes more sense than deal.

Oh boy.

Here we go loo-lee-loo, here we go loo-lee-li


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I've had the earphones on for a half hour and I'm getting lulled into sleep waiting. If they start talking, I'm going to fall out of the chair.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I've had the earphones on for a half hour and I'm getting lulled into sleep waiting. If they start talking, I'm going to fall out of the chair.



Don't worry, I'll big font ya.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Someone got a song we can all hum together?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Thanks Testa now you have me singing that song LMAO.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

LOL Fiesty

I think we have unlimited thank you's.

It's not a rep, but it's sorta like a rep.  Not really, but sorta.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Beth says everyone still back there.

Must be one heck of a pow-wow.

Juan grilling the mom on the spot.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

CC said she heard JA has a 10 page thing ready and a power point with pictures but I don't know where she heard that


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> LOL Fiesty
> 
> I think we have unlimited thank you's.
> 
> It's not a rep, but it's sorta like a rep.  Not really, but sorta.



We have 20 reps a day to give out. I tried to use mine up yesterday but it seemed to keep going and going. I gave a lot of rep yesterday.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Someone is outside honking a horn like a lunatic.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

The jury is back there thinking if they call us in to send us home again, she's getting the needle twice.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Prosecution and two Travis' sisters just came out. Flores and Juan went into side room by me. He was moving fast. #JodiArias


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> CC said she heard JA has a 10 page thing ready and a power point with pictures but I don't know where she heard that



Oh brother.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Beth says everyone still back there.
> 
> Must be one heck of a pow-wow.
> 
> Juan grilling the mom on the spot.



I just have to say. Every time someone writes Beth it gets my attention lol. That is my first name.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Someone is outside honking a horn like a lunatic.



Go big font them.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Juan, Flores, T's sisters out of chambers.

Defense is still back there pulling another sly one.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Someone is outside honking a horn like a lunatic.
> ...



Ha!


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

While we wait what kind of animal would you like to see? I have panda bears, polar bears, cheetahs lions etc


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Something is up, Juan is talking to the sisters.  It must be the mom is going to speak or something and he's prepping them.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> While we wait what kind of animal would you like to see? I have panda bears, polar bears, cheetahs lions etc



All good.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> While we wait what kind of animal would you like to see? I have panda bears, polar bears, cheetahs lions etc



Give me a cheetah - fastest land animal on earth and my personal favorite.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > While we wait what kind of animal would you like to see? I have panda bears, polar bears, cheetahs lions etc
> ...



Did you see the one she posted? It's a beauty.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



No!  was I snoozing?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's a few pages back. She'll probably repost it.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I'm tired.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

I have some lions but my DD and I are in them so can't do that.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Let's see if these videos work and if I got the right ones.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

well that didn't work can I post videos?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

I have go gators.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Is that at a zoo?


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

I have live gators swimming free less than a mile from my house.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Ugh now its tell me the pics are too large or something. And it failed at the video I was going to post the video of her running full speed it was amazing


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

go baby albino gator


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

HLN on in the background.  Did I miss the SA going back into chambers?  Who said that?  This must mean she's going to speak.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

I hate gators.
Sandi went into chambers but we don't know why per wild tweet


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> I hate gators.
> Sandi went into chambers but we don't know why per wild tweet



Fried gator is tasty.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

every time I try to post a pic I get a message that says entity too large


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> Ugh now its tell me the pics are too large or something. And it failed at the video I was going to post the video of her running full speed it was amazing



Stick them on something like photobucket, then link to them.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

I think the judge is making sure Arias knows the repercussions of whatever she's planning on saying.  JMO


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Do have any photo editor that you can resize them on?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I think the judge is making sure Arias knows the repercussions of whatever she's planning on saying.  JMO



I think the judge didn't know about this or she wouldn't have told the jurors to be there at 9:30 to make them wait more.  This is some defense hair brained scheme they sprung this morning.  Apparently they still don't get that piddling around with the jury is detrimental to them.  JoJo "well it's MY trial, they can wait for me!"


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I hate gators.
> ...


I have to say grilled gator is good too.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> I have live gators swimming free less than a mile from my house.



Don't feed the gators!  And if one gets you, just stab him in the eyes with your thumbs.  I heard that on Discovery Channel and I repeat it to myself because I'm afraid I'll forget in the heat of the moment.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I hate gators.
> ...



You betcha it is Dr. S!  I get it at Papadeaux in Houston!  YUM!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



BLEH

I'll take a new purse and pair of boots though!  One of my friends just got his season hunting pass and I so have dibs on the OUTSIDE of one.  lol


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

They're back from their shenanigans!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

JW left.

False alarm.

Defense shenanigans continue....


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

JW left the court room don't know whats going on


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> While we wait what kind of animal would you like to see? I have panda bears, polar bears, cheetahs lions etc



A black panther please.  My fav!


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Do have any photo editor that you can resize them on?



Yeah but I ain't nobody got time for that right now. My sis is waiting on me I'll get them up for you later


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Beth says JA and all defense left.

Stick a needle in her already, we've been done for 2 weeks.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Do have any photo editor that you can resize them on?
> ...



You can do it in Paint easy.  Programs>accessories>paint resize on the menu.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

*T*

Did you fall asleep?

Just checking.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

I know how to do it but I gotta get ready now my sister is waiting and we are hungry and its her last day here


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Promise I will get you some later


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> I know how to do it but I gotta get ready now my sister is waiting and we are hungry and its her last day here



Have fun!  We'll sit here and wait for you while you're gone.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> Promise I will get you some later



Tink enjoy your time with you sister.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *T*
> 
> Did you fall asleep?
> 
> Just checking.



Just about.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Shenaniganing Defense is back in the courtroom.

No one get excited yet.


----------



## Seneca (May 21, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Houston!  Oh how I miss Houston!  Papadeaux!  Oh how I miss Papadeaux!!!!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

JW has JA baby pictures.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Of course its on now that I'm leaving


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

I'm leaving in 1/2 hour, so she'd better talk fast!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

No cross on JA's testimony. Guess calling a liar out isn't worth it at this point.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

why didn't they say anything about darryl testifying


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Rot in Hell, Jodi


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Kill me, jury.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Is this her idea of an apology?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Here we go, she's talking about herself again!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Is this her idea of an apology?



This is a sociopath's last act.

SHOCKER!  She doesn't want to die, she wants to head up the jailhouse glee club.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Jodi, the HAIR FARMER


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Recycle Jodi's corpse.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> jodi, the hair farmer



jodi the recycler


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Jodi University....


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

This is a Damn Informercial....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Is this her idea of an apology?
> ...



Yep, and wanting to start programs in prison.

Let's see:

Stalking 101
Stabbing - how NOT to do it the way I did
Reading Club - featuring my own garbage
Tshirt Club - I get all proceeds.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

She is F'ING TALKING ABOUT HER LIFE PLANS AND WHAT SHE WANTS TO DO WITH HER LIFE.

I'm slightly angry as I am every time she opens her lying self centered mouth.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Lunch time for me!

I'll check back soon and see if anything worthy was missed in her 'ME FEST'.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

It's a JodiMercial


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

She started off on the right foot, but...They should have had the family do this other stuff.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Jodi's gonna be BARREN


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Here comes the Art Show.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Hey, Jodi.... What's Travis gonna miss.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> She started off on the right foot, but...They should have had the family do this other stuff.



She needed to stay on the apology, begging for forgiveness.  Her self centered me me sociopath is showing through.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Her family doesn't sound rotten at all.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > She started off on the right foot, but...They should have had the family do this other stuff.
> ...



I know, the rest is I feel sorry for me and what I won't have.  The family should have done the photos and the loss to THEM. Not HER losses.


MISTAKE?


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

I didn't want to throw that PEDOPHILE under the bus.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Worst Mistake.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Was that before or after post verdict interview?


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Flip flop flip flop flip flop flip flop flip flop flip flop flip flop


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

It's better than what I expected though.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

I got to watch. And all I have to say that was the most ridiculous statement I have ever heard.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

JoJo!  How many times do I have to tell you, I can't read your lips if you've got them in JW's hair and that poor woman has the herpes by now.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

At least she didn't say HE MADE ME DO IT. I was expecting that. The parents should have spoken about their baby, the siblings, their sister, etc. There was too much of "What I won't have and what I lost". Still, I thought she would be much worse.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> It's better than what I expected though.



Me too.

If I believed one word of it.

I freshly watched the 48 hours interviews a few days ago.  Yes, yes, she is exactly that good of a liar.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I think the mitigation specialist was successful in curtailing where she went with the speech.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Really I thought it as worse than what I expected. Who was the man next to her mom if it isn't her dad?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> At least she didn't say HE MADE ME DO IT. I was expecting that. The parents should have spoken about their baby, the siblings, their sister, etc. There was too much of "What I won't have and what I lost". Still, I thought she would be much worse.



Me too.  But I think what happened is - you could see the trapped in her eyes when every juror said yes on that verdict, every next yes, she got what was happening.  Up until that moment, she thought she had this licked and out manipulated and had talked her way out of it with them.   She has had 2 weeks to write/rewrite what she was going to say to get out of dp.   She will chamele (that's still not a word) to prison life and I almost pity the other inmates falling victim to her manipulations there.

Sorry, I don't buy her one little dinky iota bit.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

There's that click/click click/click pen again always at the beginning - who is that?  Judge Sherry?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think the mitigation specialist was successful in curtailing where she went with the speech.



Absolutely.  If those Tweets are as precise as they are, that "speech" sure as sh!t was written 500 times.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> Really I thought it as worse than what I expected. Who was the man next to her mom if it isn't her dad?



Tink, I thought she would bad mouth the prosecutor and blame other people. Still, it's interesting that  she refers to"That dark day" as the day the verdict was read, instead of the day she took away Travis's life. It was sneaky too how she added in that her friend was threatened, so she couldn't testify and that Travis's grandmother was already gravely ill.

It's very very clear that this defense wanted no cross examination.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Totally agree!  That was on them not her.  So her family may not be all that bad, but WHERE THE HELL WERE THEY?  My mom would have got up on her podium bawling her head off.   She's already a proven liar, that was out of place to do more me me me me me when the jurors had 18 days of it already.  They should have taken the plea.

Don't get it.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Do you mean the plea that she brought up for M2?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Meaning they should have taken the plea on themselves as their duty/obligation/want to save their family member.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 21, 2013)

Jodi made it about Jodi...she said just enough to keep her own story cracking.  She said she wanted death and she does not.  She talked about pain that she is caused her mother, yet she caused pain up to the minute by not allowing her own mother or her siblings testify for her.

Jodi made it about herself, showing some pictures of herself and other people that were in her life.  She showed no remorse and her biggest attempt cry and hold herself together was when she talked about others not being able to have her in their life anymore.

I didnt expect her to even get up there, but this was jodis last stand.  It was her last chance to promote her art and show off the Tshirt that she hopes to sell millions of.  If that does sell millions, I would be interested to see how much really goes to the real victims of domestic violence.  Jodi said that 100% of the profits would go to the cause....well I wonder how much overhead she will consider before the rest is considered profit...LOL.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



No see right up above.  I hit the enter button too fast.  Out of control pinky.  I mean the plea for her life should have been on the family.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

The jury found her guilty of premeditated murder. It was "off" to call it a "mistake". They believed she planned it, and not that is was a spur of the moment crime of passion.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Meaning they should have taken the plea on themselves as their duty/obligation/want to save their family member.



Okay, gotcha, 100% agree.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Jodi made it about Jodi...she said just enough to keep her own story cracking.  She said she wanted death and she does not.  She talked about pain that she is caused her mother, yet she caused pain up to the minute by not allowing her own mother or her siblings testify for her.
> 
> Jodi made it about herself, showing some pictures of herself and other people that were in her life.  She showed no remorse and her biggest attempt cry and hold herself together was when she talked about others not being able to have her in their life anymore.
> 
> I didnt expect her to even get up there, but this was jodis last stand.  It was her last chance to promote her art and show off the Tshirt that she hopes to sell millions of.  If that does sell millions, I would be interested to see how much really goes to the real victims of domestic violence.  Jodi said that 100% of the profits would go to the cause....well I wonder how much overhead she will consider before the rest is considered profit...LOL.



The one charity she said she was sending money to, wanted no association with her. It was a slight of hand that she didn't mention specifics of where  the money went to or was going to.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> The jury found her guilty of premeditated murder. It was "off" to call it a "mistake". They believed she planned it, and not that is was a spur of the moment crime of passion.



Right so being a Hair Farmer, Recycler, Prison Glee Club President, Talented Artist, other Plans for My Future and Not Being Able to Go to My Sister's Wedding is junk compared to the planning, time, effort that psycho took from beginning to end of butchering Travis.

Stick a needle in her.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi made it about Jodi...she said just enough to keep her own story cracking.  She said she wanted death and she does not.  She talked about pain that she is caused her mother, yet she caused pain up to the minute by not allowing her own mother or her siblings testify for her.
> ...



I was biting my tongue off not to JECTION!  on that.  She even showed the Fraud shirt.

Sheesh.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > The jury found her guilty of premeditated murder. It was "off" to call it a "mistake". They believed she planned it, and not that is was a spur of the moment crime of passion.
> ...



I'll be okay with LWOP, as you know. She was in charge until the end, though.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

How many days? I say 4.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

New Jodi T-Shirt...


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I know.  Let the chameleon take over the prison, I don't care as long as she's locked up forever.

However, I hadn't thought they would go so far as dp the whole trial until they deliberated and then I became convinced they could and very well might go to dp.

And I still lean that way - the evidence hasn't changed.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

gtg bye T, bye 25 and whoever else is on.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I like how she tossed in, you may not believe I am victim of domestic violence, and everyone has an opinion.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

See you all later, maybe.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> gtg bye T, bye 25 and whoever else is on.



Have a great day, Testy.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi made it about Jodi...she said just enough to keep her own story cracking.  She said she wanted death and she does not.  She talked about pain that she is caused her mother, yet she caused pain up to the minute by not allowing her own mother or her siblings testify for her.
> ...



Great point.  Charities are great, but what they consider "profit" and what others consider "profit" are two different things.  Their overhead is not considered profit...its the cost of doing "business" so to speak.

Yeah, it was a slight of hand...basically she has no charity as of yet to donate the "profits" to.  Im sure that the jurors caught that.  I mean why go thru all the trouble of making a shirt and selling it without even saying the specific charity it would go to...which victims of domestic violence?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

I have no idea what to think right now. I am sitting here with a blank stair. What the heck was her statement to do to help her at all?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> gtg bye T, bye 25 and whoever else is on.



See you Test...see you TW.  TW says 4 days...I say sooner...tomorrow or Thursday at the latest.  I think the jury has their mind made up.  

I think shes gonna get DP.  But even if she gets LWOP, she is gone forever essentially and justice was ultimately served.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

As I sit here and ponder about the statement, I just want to hold my hand up and yell FAIL.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

25 have you been to the tavern today. I saw you were in the wee hours lol.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

Okay so I am admitting that i have been stalking you guys for two days just reading your posts and I just had to create a profile to let you guys know I miss you all. 
But I wanted to say hi to you all.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Hi, FD!


----------



## 25Caliber (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Okay so I am admitting that i have been stalking you guys for two days just reading your posts and I just had to create a profile to let you guys know I miss you all.
> But I wanted to say hi to you all.



Hi Feather!!  Glad you are here!


----------



## Seneca (May 21, 2013)

To Jodia Arias for making it all the way through her statement without busting into laughter!!!!!   

For a minute there I thought she was on a JOB INTERVIEW!  

I bet they come back from the lunch hour with their verdict!  Enough of this BS & wasted time, IMHO!


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Hi, FD!


Where's you cartoons?  Are they not allowed here?  I was looking for your needle today


----------



## 25Caliber (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> 25 have you been to the tavern today. I saw you were in the wee hours lol.



Havnt been today...Im just getting on now and catching up....Im up to 5 on the Ninja Turtle Rep Power...lol


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

Hi 25, thanks


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Back, read the last hours' posts, and can tell I didn't miss a damn thing on JoDaHoDe's ME FEST. 

I say we have a DP declaration tomorrow. I'd say today, but the jury deserves one more free lunch out of this!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Okay so I am admitting that i have been stalking you guys for two days just reading your posts and I just had to create a profile to let you guys know I miss you all.
> But I wanted to say hi to you all.



Hi FD!

I have to say, this site is much better than the other. There's many nice people here that are very helpful.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Hey FD glad to see you. This forum is so much fun. Please look around. I love the coffee shop. The chatting can be slow there but some good topics.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

Hi Aye and Feisty,  you guys sound like your having fun.  I will check it out.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > 25 have you been to the tavern today. I saw you were in the wee hours lol.
> ...



I am surprised That I have passed the doc lol I told him to hand out a little love and he will get the love back.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Hi Aye and Feisty,  you guys sound like your having fun.  I will check it out.


Here is a link to the coffee shop.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/115980-the-usmb-coffee-shop-4933.html#post7266889


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Aye and Feisty,  you guys sound like your having fun.  I will check it out.
> ...



Thanks,  Def going to check it out.   love the smilies


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

They are so much fun. FD FYI after you have 15 posts you will be able to post links. after 50 posts you will have PM ability.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Really I thought it as worse than what I expected. Who was the man next to her mom if it isn't her dad?
> ...



I caught those 2 things too. I'm sorry but this is the worst most ridiculous speech asking for life I ever heard. I did not expect it to be worse.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

I just have to pass this on.
Trial Junkie &#8207;@Trial__Junkie 5h

I just heard the #CarynKelley judge say "this is my casey anthony." I dont think she knows her mic is still on LOL
Retweeted by Wild About Trial 2


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

who is caryn kelley? Did they do closings yet? We are about to head out to a museum


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> who is caryn kelley? Did they do closings yet? We are about to head out to a museum



Closing is after lunch. Caryn Kelly is  another murder trial.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> They are so much fun. FD FYI after you have 15 posts you will be able to post links. after 50 posts you will have PM ability.



Thanks for the info, I am a bit lost still


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > They are so much fun. FD FYI after you have 15 posts you will be able to post links. after 50 posts you will have PM ability.
> ...



FD if you go to the Tavern and introduce your self Syrenn Will say hi to you and you can ask them what ever you want. Syrenn has helped me out a lot. Here is the link.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/213874-the-tavern-1874.html#post7267240


----------



## 25Caliber (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Hey FD glad to see you. This forum is so much fun. Please look around. I love the coffee shop. The chatting can be slow there but some good topics.



I dont drink coffee...can I still go there?...Is it a latte fun?


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey FD glad to see you. This forum is so much fun. Please look around. I love the coffee shop. The chatting can be slow there but some good topics.
> ...



Lol, see that's what I missed the most


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey FD glad to see you. This forum is so much fun. Please look around. I love the coffee shop. The chatting can be slow there but some good topics.
> ...



Of course you can they have adult drinks too. lol


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Okay so I am admitting that i have been stalking you guys for two days just reading your posts and I just had to create a profile to let you guys know I miss you all.
> But I wanted to say hi to you all.



Hi FeatherDuster!  Or should we call you FeatherStalker now?  lol

Did you catch the JoJo Show today?


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Wilmont is whoring herself before the jury.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Wilma is lame.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so I am admitting that i have been stalking you guys for two days just reading your posts and I just had to create a profile to let you guys know I miss you all.
> ...



Still re attaching my jaw after it hit the floor from her "statement" . This girl stood there in front of a group of ppl who just found her guilty of m1 with pre med and especially cruel and asked to save her life for her family's sake and so she could do good in jail?  Crazy


----------



## Politico (May 21, 2013)

I have never eeen such a ridiculous slack judge. Can she drag this crap out any longer?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...




FeatherDuster you have some rep points woohoo.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Politico said:


> I have never eeen such a ridiculous slack judge. Can she drag this crap out any longer?



Welcome to the Jody show. She donates hair.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



1) Hair Donation 2) Recycling 3) Selling Survivor shirts for DV fraud donation 4) Draws Pretty 4 )Knows How to Read

Fabulous, JoJo - now what about the guy you stab29times/shot/slitthroat.   Bummer he can't make all the lifetime plans you've come up with for your new life.  Big plans for an M1 felon.

I've been in a meeting - should I watch closing?


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah!! Thanks


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Has this been going on for long? I forgot to come back.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Hey! Good to see you FD.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Politico said:


> I have never eeen such a ridiculous slack judge. Can she drag this crap out any longer?



Let's hope not! I really hope today is the end of it.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Jodi Arias Spanish: Lesson One

Te quiero muerto
I want you dead


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Politico said:


> I have never eeen such a ridiculous slack judge. Can she drag this crap out any longer?



She's bending over backwards for defense shenanigans to avoid a mistrial.  

I won't talk about your political affiliation so will you give a newbie one of your gigantic billy bad a$$ reps?  Pretty please?

Oh dear God, I just pulled a drsteve repwhore.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Has this been going on for long? I forgot to come back.



Only about 12 minutes. I hear EXCUSESEXCUSESEXCUSESCOULDAEXCUSESEXCUSESEXCUSESCOULDA......


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

I can't wait for Juan Martinez to get up there
Someone needs to create a Knight in shining Armor smiley.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Now, let's slam Jodi's parents. No wonder they didn't speak for her. They are taking the bullet.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> I can't wait for Juan Martinez to get up there
> Someone needs to create a Knight in shining Armor smiley.



I hear ya! 

Now Wilmott is putting the blame on JA's mom and dad.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Remember when ALV was trying to say that "Jodi looked unhappy in that nude shot"? She has the same expression here. Apparently, that's her "sexy face".






Jodi Arias Before Her Murder Conviction ? Posed For Sexy Modeling Shots | Radar Online


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Amazing artist?  The word "Amazing" has been abused in recent years.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Whatever ground JoJo gained by the dp mitigator's perfectly written speech, JW is destroying.  They couldn't have left it well enough alone with the "apology".

Trashing Travis again = Needle.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Why is Wilmott rehashing the arguments made during the trial? This is beyond 'old'.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Famous artist? Wow.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Is this a rerun?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Alls I can say is balderdash bollocks she could be a famous artist.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Is this a rerun?



Sounds like it!


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

So, in other words, she was jealous of her little sister.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Making excuses for her lies? Can the defense stoop any lower?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

Seneca said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



Hey Seneca!  If you ever get my way......let me know.  We'd have an awesome time.  I suppose you realize that Papagayos is right beside??!!??  
UGH!!!
Alligator and King Crab @ deaux
Margaritas @ gayos!!!
Pura Vida baby......Pura Vida!!!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Remember when ALV was trying to say that "Jodi looked unhappy in that nude shot"? She has the same expression here. Apparently, that's her "sexy face".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My husband says she looks constipated. LMAO


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

"worst thing she's ever done in her life".

Well I should hope the hell so.

I'm trying to think if my worst thing was somewhere near her worst thing... let me think.... nope, not coming up with anything.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for Juan Martinez to get up there
> ...



Wait did she just bring up sex? OMG this DT is disgusting.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

Your hair keeps growing after you've been executed......
just sayin'


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

WTF Is JW admitting BPD?

What happened to PTSD, et al?

JW is on the BPD bandwagon.

lmfao


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

"My client is a sociopath, but it's not an excuse".


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Did you see Martinez with his hand over his face?  A version of the "hair curtain".


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

This is not something she has been doing over and over again...


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

JW - lame-oh


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Have mercy on her, she has a bent finger DAMMIT!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> This is not something she has been doing over and over again...



I loved that line.

Good one, JW

Just the once is enough.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WTF Is JW admitting BPD?
> 
> What happened to PTSD, et al?
> 
> ...



Maybe they're hoping the PTSD and other BS will be forgotten, and the jury will get hung on BPD. I'd rather they throw out all the lies from the defense (their entire testimony), concentrate on the mitigating factors, and come back with an answer. I really believe she's getting the DP.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

This is not very good.  I hate to say this, but Jodi was better.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

OMGollyGosh!  Willmott must REALLY want Arias DEAD!  

This closing is just horrible!  More blame, blame, blaming Travis!  I'm inflamed so I can only imagine what this is doing to the jury.  They rejected the Travis was abusive excuse!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WTF Is JW admitting BPD?
> 
> What happened to PTSD, et al?
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see after all sealed doc's have been released. I beat we will see that ALV testimony has been thrown out.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

WOOHOO! Here comes JM!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

She doesn't DESERVE any "value" in her life.

That's the point.  The point of the needle.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Both my eyes on juan!  Bring it home!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

and Jodi is back to her ignoring and doodling.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I thanked you doc. I have no rep power. Just know you are funny.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WTF Is JW admitting BPD?
> ...



She spent a week sparring with Dr. D. on discredited BPD.

Does she think we forgot that?

Oh NOW it's BPD, convenient.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Funny how they forget that, isn't it? Jodi's FOG must be rolling around that table.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

My husband says she looks constipated. LMAO[/QUOTE]

That's not what he's REALLY thinking.....


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> and Jodi is back to her ignoring and doodling.



You're right!  I was on a different window.  Damn Jodi the Genius is obvious and transparent.   He's not talking about me again!  

More Travis talk!

Travis

Her dp mitigator needs to ping her in the head with a spit wad.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> My husband says she looks constipated. LMAO



That's not what he's REALLY thinking.....
[/QUOTE]

Step away from the web.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I like how they have more than one camera.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

Ooohhh yeah my man is on


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



right next to the herpes.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > and Jodi is back to her ignoring and doodling.
> ...



I'd settle for a blow dart.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> This is not very good.  I hate to say this, but Jodi was better.



LOL

Yep.  JoJo's dp mitigator speech delivery was far better than JW's lame-oh Travis, Travis worn out schtick.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

She's so still I thought my feed died.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> My husband says she looks constipated. LMAO



That's not what he's REALLY thinking.....
[/QUOTE]

He says she is not a good looking girl. The only good asset she has are the 2 she bought. lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Sure, not an obvious tactic...keep interrupting the prosecutor...good one Willy.  Get this fiasco over with!  

Arias had to have written that closing.  It was so disgusting.  A true insult to this jury.  Blame him AGAIN!  Oh yes, now the DT is on board with DeMarte's diagnosis.  How convenient.  Why did they have to pay Samuels and Alyce in Wonderland all that $$ then?  Shoulda just agreed from the beginning.  OH!  I'm so incensed about that closing!!!


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > My husband says she looks constipated. LMAO
> ...



Step away from the web.[/QUOTE]

Say what?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> OMGollyGosh!  Willmott must REALLY want Arias DEAD!
> 
> This closing is just horrible!  More blame, blame, blaming Travis!  I'm inflamed so I can only imagine what this is doing to the jury.  They rejected the Travis was abusive excuse!



She blew it badly.  And the conceded to BPD that she tried so hard to discredit. 

Sorry, I'm in the past and the present at the same time trying to catch up.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Say what?[/QUOTE]

Jodi's web.  Stay away from it.

It was a joke.

Never mind


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > My husband says she looks constipated. LMAO
> ...



He says she is not a good looking girl. The only good asset she has are the 2 she bought. lol[/QUOTE]

lol.  You know, without me sayin, that I was just teasing.
I don't think her 2 assetS are very good either!!!  UGH!
Remember at the beginning of this trail when she said she paid $400 for them......IN CALI!!!!
Too funny.  
MIne are solid gold according to that price!


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Sure, not an obvious tactic...keep interrupting the prosecutor...good one Willy.  Get this fiasco over with!
> 
> Arias had to have written that closing.  It was so disgusting.  A true insult to this jury.  Blame him AGAIN!  Oh yes, now the DT is on board with DeMarte's diagnosis.  How convenient.  Why did they have to pay Samuels and Alyce in Wonderland all that $$ then?  Shoulda just agreed from the beginning.  OH!  I'm so incensed about that closing!!!



Yeah, Arias was better and that wasn't perfect either.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



lol.  You know, without me sayin, that I was just teasing.
I don't think her 2 assetS are very good either!!!  UGH!
Remember at the beginning of this trail when she said she paid $400 for them......IN CALI!!!!
Too funny.  
MIne are solid gold according to that price![/QUOTE]

I knew you were joking I just had to dish it back to you. lol I just love his only good asset statement lol.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Sure, not an obvious tactic...keep interrupting the prosecutor...good one Willy.  Get this fiasco over with!
> 
> Arias had to have written that closing.  It was so disgusting.  A true insult to this jury.  Blame him AGAIN!  Oh yes, now the DT is on board with DeMarte's diagnosis.  How convenient.  Why did they have to pay Samuels and Alyce in Wonderland all that $$ then?  Shoulda just agreed from the beginning.  OH!  I'm so incensed about that closing!!!



Ohhh.......... Santy - it's so JoJo the psycho, we're in the middle of watching it and missed it.

Apologize and how badly I've hurt his family! and half assed fall on a sword during the JodiMercial, knowing JW was going to come right back around and stab Travis again and lay it on his door step again.  So she had her little sorrow speech, knowing the blame game was coming right behind it to get her dig and last word in.

Which makes her "speech" all the very more insincere and all the more show.  She knew what JW was going to say in closing. Probably wrote that too.  I'll say it was the worst thing I've ever done and take some responsibility as long as you bring up all the blame things in closing that I REALLY want to say in my speech.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Jodi's web.  Stay away from it.

It was a joke.

Never mind [/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for elaborating on that for me.
Without your help.....I may have fogged out.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Someone needs to tell Wilmott that she can't dump sugar and lemons on blood and come out with a different outcome. Her objections are non-stop.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Thanks so much for elaborating on that for me.
Without your help.....I may have fogged out.[/QUOTE]

  Watch out for the web!  

Okay y'all, when JoJo is in prison, we cannot keep blaming everything on The Fog and ending sentences with .....Right?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I knew her saying that Womack was threatened was going to piss off Martinez to no end.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Wilma has *OBJECTION REFLUX*


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Wilma has *OBJECTION REFLUX*



I threw up a little in my mouth when they brought up abuse again. It's catching.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Is anyone else surprised that age 27, she never did charitable work or something for the greater good, that she could have brought up? Like volunteering in a soup kitchen or anything?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Oh for Pete's sake JW.  I used to like you, now I'm rethinking the herpes sympathy.


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

I am watching (and catch-up reading in between) but JM needs to wrap it up , I need to head home!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, not an obvious tactic...keep interrupting the prosecutor...good one Willy.  Get this fiasco over with!
> ...



Great points!!!  Yes, Willmott's crap made Arias' statement look that much more phony.  Agree!


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Is anyone else surprised that age 27, she never did charitable work or something for the greater good, that she could have brought up? Like volunteering in a soup kitchen or anything?



Not one bit TW, because she would have never benefited from it.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. No past history of volunteering for Special Olympics, an animal shelter, nothing. Now we are to believe that she will all of a sudden she will be giving. Don't get me wrong, LWOP is good for me.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh for Pete's sake JW.  I used to like you, now I'm rethinking the herpes sympathy.



She has a huge head herpe where, more than a few, hairs refuse to go.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else surprised that age 27, she never did charitable work or something for the greater good, that she could have brought up? Like volunteering in a soup kitchen or anything?
> ...



Martinez just sort of hit on that. She was leading a life that wasn't extraordinary.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That's what I was thinking. No past history of volunteering for Special Olympics, an animal shelter, nothing. Now we are to believe that she will all of a sudden she will be giving. Don't get me wrong, LWOP is good for me.



But LWOP, wouldn't she be able to congregate with other prisoners? I'd rather have her in seclusion from here on out; that's what will truly 'kill' her.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

And I'm am ubersick of Willmott's refrain of :  "Nothing. Could. Be. Further. From the truth."  UGH!  Really?  Nothing?  How about all the crap you and your co-counsel and your client have been trying to sell for the past 5 months?  I think nothing could be further from the truth than THAT!  Dimwit!


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That's what I was thinking. No past history of volunteering for Special Olympics, an animal shelter, nothing. Now we are to believe that she will all of a sudden she will be giving. Don't get me wrong, LWOP is good for me.



running the gas pumps at the big house.......
hair color specialist.......
POOR DOGGIE BOY......she better stay away from the Human-e Society!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> And I'm am ubersick of Willmott's refrain of :  "Nothing. Could. Be. Further. From the truth."  UGH!  Really?  Nothing?  How about all the crap you and your co-counsel and your client have been trying to sell for the past 5 months?  I think nothing could be further from the truth than THAT!  Dimwit!



Thankfully, the jury knows and has already made it clear that they do no believe any of it. 

Now lets hope they do the right thing on the sentencing.


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

I hope that's it.....but I am sure JW will feel compelled to redirect or rebut, whichever it is..!

Even so, jury should be deliberating again today!


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I think Willmott did more harm than good, and I actually like her. Some of it was decent, but, oh brother, the jury didn't buy the story during the guilt phase. Why ram it down their throats again? I know, I know, Jodi. But still.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I was thinking. No past history of volunteering for Special Olympics, an animal shelter, nothing. Now we are to believe that she will all of a sudden she will be giving. Don't get me wrong, LWOP is good for me.
> ...



I would not doubt that the seclusion is what made Jodi change her mind about wanting to live.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I knew her saying that Womack was threatened was going to piss off Martinez to no end.



He's been sitting there getting pissed off for days...  Bad defense tactic all around with the delays and bs.

Who's running that defense circus?

The JodiMercial and the JW's closing should have gone hand in hand.  JW's close should have gone along the same lines as the speech to make it authentic and to appeal to their sympathies to get them off the needle.  Flipping to BPD and back on to Travis and abuse completely negated the JodiMercial, made them unsympathetic - yet again -, look like they're grabbing at straws and floundering AND she's doodling again and not paying attention.   This has Jodi the Genius written all over it and she is her own worst enemy.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

Notice the emphasis on Jodi's ART  and not her PHOTOGRAPHY....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I knew her saying that Womack was threatened was going to piss off Martinez to no end.
> ...



Actually, she's her own best friend! (Not that she can't find anyone to befriend her, but still.)


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I knew her saying that Womack was threatened was going to piss off Martinez to no end.
> ...



I bet it was a deal between her and the attorneys: if you stay away from blaming (insert everyone), I'll bring it up in close. Seriously, I was surprised Arias hadn't gone that route earlier.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Notice the emphasis on Jodi's ART  and not her PHOTOGRAPHY....



They both suck! They left out the drawings she infringed copyrights on. LOL


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think Willmott did more harm than good, and I actually like her. Some of it was decent, but, oh brother, the jury didn't buy the story during the guilt phase. Why ram it down their throats again? I know, I know, Jodi. But still.



I agree TW!  Willmott should have just written her own closing and stuck to it.  What was Devil Woman going to do?  Jump up and object?  Yeah.  Maybe she would have.  LOL  Between the 2 of them it's been dumb and dumber today.  

Watch.  I'll be completely wrong like I was this morning on my allocution prediction.  For all I know the jury is lapping it up.  But I don't think so.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > Notice the emphasis on Jodi's ART  and not her PHOTOGRAPHY....
> ...



I bet the Elvis and Sinatra drawings were off of an album or publicity photos. There's no way she remembered them enough to draw them from memory or imagination. Maybe the photographers of those images have died and their estates don't know about it.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That's what I was thinking. No past history of volunteering for Special Olympics, an animal shelter, nothing. Now we are to believe that she will all of a sudden she will be giving. Don't get me wrong, LWOP is good for me.


Just not for the reasons she's asking if for.  LWOP so she can do good is bs and is not gonna fly for this jury.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



No she was happy till SHE chose to leave her 4 year relationship to follow a younger man with money. Everything she did in her life was jodimated and she is NOT a talented artist.  JMO


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I was thinking. No past history of volunteering for Special Olympics, an animal shelter, nothing. Now we are to believe that she will all of a sudden she will be giving. Don't get me wrong, LWOP is good for me.
> ...



That was one messed up sentence I made there, lol.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > Notice the emphasis on Jodi's ART  and not her PHOTOGRAPHY....
> ...



I have heard about this several times,  what did she draw?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

What I also found interesting was when Arias mentioned that her parents didn't approve of the relationship she had with Juarez when they lived together. They didn't just drop out of her life if they were sharing an opinion with her about her life choices.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I don't want to make anyone feel terrible if they never volunteered anywhere. I guess my point was that there was nothing significant in her past that would balance out the heinousness of the crime. An ordinary life is not to be condemned. I hope that made sense.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I think the only reason she is jumping on the charitable aspect of DV is because she thinks it proves that she was a victim, somehow, and that now, suddenly, she's a leader for a cause.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Notice the emphasis on Jodi's ART  and not her PHOTOGRAPHY....



or knowledge of how a sim cards pop out.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



Nothing more than something to use to start a fire with. 

Jodi Arias Art | Art Auction

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/18/jodi-arias-artwork-ebay_n_2505997.html


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Willmott started off a little better, this round.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't want to make anyone feel terrible if they never volunteered anywhere. I guess my point was that there was nothing significant in her past that would balance out the heinousness of the crime. An ordinary life is not to be condemned. I hope that made sense.



TW I hear what you are saying. She did nothing to help in her past. But now she is trying to prove that she can do good. To me it is to little to late.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't want to make anyone feel terrible if they never volunteered anywhere. I guess my point was that there was nothing significant in her past that would balance out the heinousness of the crime. An ordinary life is not to be condemned. I hope that made sense.



It made sense.  "Volunteering" and "hair donation" and "recycling" isn't penance for 29stab/shot/cutheadoff

WHAT IS JW talking about?   

This is awful upon awful.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

They should have accepted the BPD earlier. I like that Willmott is impassioned. I hope she doesn't double down on abuse.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

OMGosh!  More crap!  Now Willmott says "Jodi has never played the victim."  Really?  That's all she's played.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



"We know her family wasn't there for her when she was a teenager and we know that because Dr. D told you she has BPD from the lack of bonding, but contrary to what the prosecutor would have you believe, they're here now, ."

Hole E. Crap, JW, you're walking both sides in the same sentence and now I'm kinda hoping you got the herpes.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

"Do you kill her for the one act she did?" Wilmott!!!

She asks this like Jodi stole ice cream out of a baby's hand.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I think Willmott is doing a good job now.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Willmott started off a little better, this round.



flip, flop, flip, flop, flip, flop.

I just lost what respect I had for JW.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I think asking for mercy was important.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Willmott started off a little better, this round.
> ...



I think she spoke for herself, this time, and didn't go the Jodi route. She knows Arias is personality disordered, look at what she did to her own defense team.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think asking for mercy was important.



yes, but she should have just said that and left the other flip, flop and irrelevant out.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I think asking for mercy was important.
> ...



She should have left A LOT out, especially within the first part, but she had a deal with the devil IMO.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Thanks Aye, but would you know why she is being sued and for what?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



How is the jury going to take backing up on what she so rigorously tried to disprove or prove during trial on so many points?

It negates what she did at trial and thereby gives her little credibility and just looks like more Fog and paint thrown at the wall.  You can't have it every single which way.

She should have followed suit with the JodiMercial speech and said, damn!  she screwed up and please don't kill her and left it at that.   She contradicted herself so many times both in the closing itself and against what she did at trial that it at best makes her look like an idiot at worst, it makes her look incompetent or just like her client.  She can't remember what she said at trial?  Don't contradict yourself at closing.

I'm totally annoyed with that.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

I'm super black and white in my thinking, so that wishy washy fence jumping stuff just irritates me to no end.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think asking for mercy was important.



I agree.  Asking for mercy is important.  Problem is...the wrong person is asking.  Arias should have asked, not Willmott.  At least not ONLY Willmott.  Too little, too late.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's okay Testy, I understand. I think what she did with the BPD was accept that the jury believed that. Even Martinez flip flopped in close in guilt/innocence when he mentioned the gun could have been Travis's, or if you believe that hypothetical, etc. he said to jurors, when arguing felony murder..


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I didn't love the close and I think Arias could have done better, but she could have done much worse, based on history.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

I am mentally damaged by what Jodi and JW said today.  I can't figure out what the hell happened in that court room today.  Praise the family,  trash the family,  praise Jodi,  give Jodi a disorder. I need a time out guys.  Going to take a walk.  Be back later.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> I am mentally damaged by what Jodi and JW said today.  I can't figure out what the hell happened in that court room today.  Praise the family,  trash the family,  praise Jodi,  give Jodi a disorder. I need a time out guys.  Going to take a walk.  Be back later.



No. You are absolutely right. It was all over the place, just as Testy said.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

I hope they don't take 15 hours again.  But, if that's what it takes to agree on something and not have to do this again because they're hung, then I'll wait, TYVM.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



That's true.  The closing was full out no rules throw everything out there possible, but there were so many inconsistencies with what they fought for to make a point about during trial that it all sounded like BS.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

So can some one give me the synopsis?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It did. If Willmott would have kept the tone that she had at the end, from the start of close, I think it would have gone further. Still, she may have worked on the jurors emotionally to some extent. The decision for life or death is really an emotional one and not as much based on reason as guilt and innocence is. I would imagine.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > I am mentally damaged by what Jodi and JW said today.  I can't figure out what the hell happened in that court room today.  Praise the family,  trash the family,  praise Jodi,  give Jodi a disorder. I need a time out guys.  Going to take a walk.  Be back later.
> ...



Feather, you are absolutely right.

If I was a juror, I would throw everything out I heard at closing and go back to where I was last week with the evidence.

That was a show amongst shows.  No rhyme or reason, no consistency, just a truckload of sh!t.


----------



## drstevej (May 21, 2013)

But Jodi has promised to grow hair for the rest of her life!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



The huff article is old - Ebay banned her and she tweeted that "made her artwork go up in value!"


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> but jodi has promised to grow hair for the rest of her life!



acquittal!


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Was Brewer in court? I didn't notice.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

drstevej said:


> But Jodi has promised to grow hair for the rest of her life!


lol she should have done a deep conditioning yesterday because her ends of her hair look ratty and dry.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> So can some one give me the synopsis?



Think of everything at once, lol.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Ditto on that Gigantic Kitty

I think the jury may be beyond "emotions" at this point and hence they need to be reminded in the instructions.  lol

I cannot imagine where they are after all this time and delays.  I think it's going to be short, they already pretty much know what they were going to decide.  So unless we have a hanger or two.  I'm going to guess late tomorrow or Friday after lunch.

Are they deliberating Friday or will JS let them have a 4 day weekend?  If 4 day weekend, I want to retract my late tomorrow and put my rep on Tuesday 12pm CDT we'll have a "verdict coming" and by 4pm CDT they'll be back.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Here this will cheer you up:


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

*Doc!*  You doing Nurmster nose picks during the dp verdict read or verdict day bet?  And what's the prize?


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No gigantic kitty. Did you want Tinks to respond?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Thanks for that!!!  I'm still annoyed, it's not supposed to be "contradict yourself"  poop we remember EVERYTHING you said before! 

Star Trek


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think the only reason she is jumping on the charitable aspect of DV is because she thinks it proves that she was a victim, somehow, and that now, suddenly, she's a leader for a cause.



And she only gets out of her cell for...what.....1 hour-2 hours?  Class would last about 15 minutes after she got done talking about herself.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Yes, Star Trek, LMFAO.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Is it worth going back and watching the beginning of JW close or will that just make me pull out the stfu emoticon?


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I think the only reason she is jumping on the charitable aspect of DV is because she thinks it proves that she was a victim, somehow, and that now, suddenly, she's a leader for a cause.
> ...



AKA - the psycho manipulation phase.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > But Jodi has promised to grow hair for the rest of her life!
> ...



lmao Fiesty.  

If you're going to be a Hair Farmer, please take care of your hair.  Lacks credibility on the promises of growing and donating your hair for the rest of your life if you have ratty ends.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

I saw her speech I'll go back and watch closings later I'm at the beach


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Hey drstevej the reper told me I can't rep you yet. It says I have to spreed my rep around first. lol


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> I saw her speech I'll go back and watch closings later I'm at the beach



Enjoy the beach. Watch later. Good plan.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



She could teach a great self defense gig.  
She'll be shankin shives in no time at all.
She's very talented.
Macgyver Arias.....bow to your duct tape!


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> I saw her speech I'll go back and watch closings later I'm at the beach



Are you in SD?  Which beach?

Say "hi!"  to my old friend the Pacific for me.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 21, 2013)

Rep Spreading.....
Bwhahahahahaha


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > So can some one give me the synopsis?
> ...



You rock.  That is all.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I saw her speech I'll go back and watch closings later I'm at the beach
> ...



 I'm at mission beach right now very close to pb


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



great beach!  Have fun!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

It is reported that Jodi will be giving multiple interviews in less than 2 hours to the media. The judge has lifted her ban.

If only the jury gets a verdict before then!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Yes, the huffinton article is old, but it showed the art she copied; that's why I posted it.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> It is reported that Jodi will be giving multiple interviews in less than 2 hours to the media. The judge has lifted her ban.
> 
> If only the jury gets a verdict before then!



oh brother, so she got what she wanted and then some.  I'll tell you, the life goals and privileges of convicted felons...

Missed the beginning of JW's closing, so I went back to listen and she lost me into The Fog on her first sentence "people are far better than their very worst deed".

*QOTD:  JW*
*People are better than their very worst deed*

Totally agree with that.  We look for the good in each other and ourselves and that is such a true statement.  

Until you try to reconcile stab29times/shot/slitthroat  with "worst deed" by normal people standards.  You get the dp for that "worst deed".  That's the worstest deeds of the very worstest deeds.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

So Dwane Cates on HLN thinks Arias took responsibility and that's going to save her life.  Typical defense atty.  

As for her upcoming interviews...I can only guess which ones she'll choose, but NG isn't getting one.  LOLOLOL!  Interesting how Arias was presented with dozens of networks who want to interview her and she picked and chose which ones she will do and which ones she won't.  In control still.  Personally, I will take great satisfaction when that control is finally ripped from her.


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

Man! AZ is a weird state when it comes to media access for sure! Someone please post if you find out where the interviews will air!

I got that same message "that I had to spread my reps around" before I could rep someone again! I think Gracie may have mentioned that already, but I forgot in my haste to agree with TW, lol

I think they all sucked today, including JM, he was off his usual "game" ...I think JW was better in 2nd round, but she didn't have to try to hard to better the 1st round!

I predict a verdict Thursday the latest, maybe even tomorrow.....don't think the jury really cared what either side had to say today as far as closing, rehash on both sides. They wanted to hear Jodi and then they were done, IMO

I also think JM's remarks about PWomack were out of line again. I read his actual response to the mistrial motion today and the charges he was referring to were with PW and the defendant , back when they were teens, caught growing pot (drug use).....he totally misled the public (us) with his remarks yesterday!!....Apparently she also does NOT have a lengthly record as has been implied nor the long list of possible offenses that have been thrown out there.....the "possible charges" he referred to about the pics was about income/taxes/welfare...really reaching and blown out of proportion!

I think it was SFe that  first posted about the welfare (sorry if I am mistaken there)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > It is reported that Jodi will be giving multiple interviews in less than 2 hours to the media. The judge has lifted her ban.
> ...



I'm still trying to wrap my head around the 'excuse' game that Wilmott was also harping on. All I kept saying in my head was WTF when she was belting that line of crap out. The defense's closing was a total flop. Jodi may have done better than Wilmott, but she screwed up as well. I'm not surprised at Jodi's ME FEST, but Wilmott should have done much better, leaving Travis out of it. 

The jury is done for today, and hopefully we'll hear a verdict from them after lunch tomorrow. 

The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is coming after Jodi! She better get her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ready!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Yes, Viv.  I posted that PW was obligated to notify authorities when she received however much money she received for the photos and videos.  TW thought that could be a sizable sum, IDK.  But the fact remains if she did not declare that extra income and continued to collect her welfare checks then she was breaking the law and cheating whatever state she's collecting welfare from.  Just relaying what I heard.


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

Yes, thank SF...that was helpful info....me, and others were thinking it was income tax at first, but as TInk pointed out, that didn't make sense this early in the year.

She has apparently rectified/reported the income (according to her legal adviser) don't know when that happened though!....who alo said she receives AFDC, not "welfare"....but I don't really know the difference, and haven't bothered to research it.

I suspect that PW may have actually learned more than she wanted to know about JA when she got to court in person. Not the same gal she "knew and loved" probably! May have been torn

I also read that "chrisstark" which I think is a tweet handle? (I know someone posted some of his/her stuff at the other place) was plastering PW's home address and a google map of her house all over the hater sites.....that's just ugly and uncalled for, IMO


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> So Dwane Cates on HLN thinks Arias took responsibility and that's going to save her life.  Typical defense atty.
> 
> As for her upcoming interviews...I can only guess which ones she'll choose, but NG isn't getting one.  LOLOLOL!  Interesting how Arias was presented with dozens of networks who want to interview her and she picked and chose which ones she will do and which ones she won't.  In control still.  Personally, I will take great satisfaction when that control is finally ripped from her.



And so *The Blame Game & Clicky Consonant Tour* begins. Lovely.


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

The absolute assault by social media, in this case , has really been shameful IMO, ditto the online mobs....WTF is wrong with people?? 

The HLN crowd is the leader of the pack(s), IMO, so "DR"Drew can take his recent flipflop of "don't all gang up on JA the mentally ill" and stuff it wear the sun don't shine....he was way out front in lynch mob and "reporting" unsubstantiated stuff!


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

I am watching my beloved Bruins while typing (sorry NY fans , lol)...but will flip channels to see JA...cant resist!


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes, Viv.  I posted that PW was obligated to notify authorities when she received however much money she received for the photos and videos.  TW thought that could be a sizable sum, IDK.  But the fact remains if she did not declare that extra income and continued to collect her welfare checks then she was breaking the law and cheating whatever state she's collecting welfare from.  Just relaying what I heard.



If I recall correctly, it was upwards of $200k for the photos of Caylee Anthony. I'm not sure she could fetch that amount on Nancy Grace, but I would guess it is, at the least, in the thousands versus hundreds of dollars. Sometimes these shows say they won't pay for interviews, so they get around it by saying that they pay for images. I read about the ethical dilemma of this practice on Poytner a few years back.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

I agree Viv.  That IS threatening!  Patty has every right to come testify on Arias' behalf.  Putting out her home address is beyond the pale and should be prosecutable, IMO.  But also IMO, it is not intimidating a witness to cross examine her on her past criminal history (if there is one) and/or her failure to comply with welfare laws.  I do believe that lying regarding either shows her abiity to lie, and that her current drug use signifies a demeanor change that may influence her testimony so I have no problem with that. I don't know the particulars of her financial situation either, but posting her address or threatening her daughter, whatever that was, is completely wrong.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Viv said:


> The absolute assault by social media, in this case , has really been shameful IMO, ditto the online mobs....WTF is wrong with people??
> 
> The HLN crowd is the leader of the pack(s), IMO, so "DR"Drew can take his recent flipflop of "don't all gang up on JA the mentally ill" and stuff it wear the sun don't shine....he was way out front in lynch mob and "reporting" unsubstantiated stuff!



He is the King of Projection. Everything that he warns or chastises viewers of has something to do with his own experience and behavior. Case in point, his insane response to the "threat" of Arias committing suicide. Think about all the celebrity rehabbers who died or committed suicide.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Yes, TW.  That's why I think it's a valid point for cross examination and not something blown out of proportion to demonize PW.  JMO


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

Right...SF...her actual past or present would be fair game! My objection was to JM deliberately implying it was something other than the reality in open court! I understand lawyers , on both sides do that, but the judge should not have allowed it, IMO.

It's skeevy, TW!.....the whole channel is, apparently! I hadn't watch any of them before this trial..and seriously makes me yell at the TV the few times I have!


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes, TW.  That's why I think it's a valid point for cross examination and not something blown out of proportion to demonize PW.  JMO



She showed up to court. She was willing to give a depo, so she didn't have so much fear to deter her from that. Clearly, both she and the defense did not want certain character flaws to be revealed on cross. It would harm Womack and not help Arias. 

I feel for her and think that threats and giving her address out is outrageous. I'm just not convinced that that was the true explanation for her not testifying. It may be a part of it, but not the sole reason.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Viv said:


> Right...SF...her actual past or present would be fair game! My objection was to JM deliberately implying it was something other than the reality in open court! I understand lawyers , on both sides do that, but the judge should not have allowed it, IMO.
> 
> It's skeevy, TW!.....the whole channel is, apparently! I hadn't watch any of them before this trial..and seriously makes me yell at the TV the few times I have!



I'm not sure what was said that wasn't reality.  Didn't she have an arrest for DUI or was that false?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

After watching this trial, I grew to admire the Alexander family for showing great restraint during the most trying times.  But today a new respect for them came from their ability to sit through their brother's killer's statement and that of her attorney with the utmost class.  It was a testament to their brother and would have made their deceased relatives, Travis, Grandmother, parents, very proud, I believe.  I have no connection whatsoever to this family and I had a visceral negative reaction to the continuance of lies and claims by the murderer and Willmott during today's proceedings.  I cannot imagine what Travis' family was feeling.  Whatever they felt inside, they conducted themselves so admirably that I just wanted to mention it here.


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > Right...SF...her actual past or present would be fair game! My objection was to JM deliberately implying it was something other than the reality in open court! I understand lawyers , on both sides do that, but the judge should not have allowed it, IMO.
> ...


Paarently so....In JM"s actual written response he referred to the charges related to PW growing pot as a teenager (and smoking pot with JA).....NOTHING, NADA or any current or pending charges....totally opposite of what he implied in court...totally wrong, IMO.

I have read a litany of supposed "charges"....child neglect, drugs, drinking, I forget what else....and the only one in his official reply to the court was the one I noted above!


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

*Aid to Families with Dependent Children*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Aid to Families with Dependent Children (AFDC) was a federal assistance program in effect from 1935 to 1996 created by the Social Security Act and administered by the United States Department of Health and Human Services that provided financial assistance to children whose families had low or no income.[1]

This program grew from a minor part of the social security system to a significant system of welfare administered by the states with federal funding. However, it was criticized for offering incentives for women to have children, and for providing disincentives for women to join the workforce. In 1996, AFDC was replaced by the more restrictive Temporary Assistance for Needy Families (TANF) program.


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

JM didn't refer to a "DUI" anyway....he talked about drug problems and a "prosecution problem for lack of a better term in open court


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> *Aid to Families with Dependent Children*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Aid to Families with Dependent Children (AFDC) was a federal assistance program in effect from 1935 to 1996 created by the Social Security Act and administered by the United States Department of Health and Human Services that provided financial assistance to children whose families had low or no income.[1]
> ...



sure sounds like welfare to me! Maybe that lawyer has an issue with the word, lol


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

Viv said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



Maybe it was the only one brought up because it related to an endeavor with Arias. He probably would have asked her if she was still a drug user.  If it is true, and I have seen no verifiable proof that she was a heroine user, that could have really destroyed her life. Now it is only innuendo. Not reporting the income to the state would have made her appear like she was gaming the system, even if she did so inadvertently.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

According to HLN, JA is currently having her hair and makeup done for her upcoming interviews tonight. 

What a crock of sh!t this is! Is the media so hungry to put something on the airwaves, that they'll honor the request of a convicted M1 prisoner that is a known liar just to have something to put on the air? Do they really consider lies to be newsworthy? I shouldn't be shocked, right?


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

I love this emotie (not directed at anyone..just love it, lol)

where's JJ now??? LOLOLOL


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> According to HLN, JA is currently having her hair and makeup done for her upcoming interviews tonight.
> 
> What a crock of sh!t this is! Is the media so hungry to put something on the airwaves, that they'll honor the request of a convicted M1 prisoner that is a known liar just to have something to put on the air? Do they really consider lies to be newsworthy? I shouldn't be shocked, right?



Is she ging to be on HLN?

I'm really amazed the jail allows it....Makes the skeptic in me wonder if they get some sort of "compensation"?

FTR she doesn't request....according to the Sherriff's dept...THEY, the media request, and must be approved first thru the SherriffDept, then Arias is approached (b sherriff deputies ) and can agree or decline


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> According to HLN, JA is currently having her hair and makeup done for her upcoming interviews tonight.
> 
> What a crock of sh!t this is! Is the media so hungry to put something on the airwaves, that they'll honor the request of a convicted M1 prisoner that is a known liar just to have something to put on the air? Do they really consider lies to be newsworthy? I shouldn't be shocked, right?



Can you imagine being her attorney, after you spent the end of the day asking for mercy for her?  The jurors are deliberating, the judge should have never allowed this at this point. People are losing their minds over HLN and media, and this is plain wrong. That a convicted killer is permitted a media blitz, before sentencing is complete. I wonder if this will screw up appeal opportunities, in blaming the media for her not receiving a fair trial. How can you argue that when you are out there giving interviews and tweeting left and right?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Viv said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > According to HLN, JA is currently having her hair and makeup done for her upcoming interviews tonight.
> ...



The request part I was referring to is her having her hair and makeup done. It was reported that she requested that be done before she goes on camera. The jail is allowing it.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> According to HLN, JA is currently having her hair and makeup done for her upcoming interviews tonight.
> 
> What a crock of sh!t this is! Is the media so hungry to put something on the airwaves, that they'll honor the request of a convicted M1 prisoner that is a known liar just to have something to put on the air? Do they really consider lies to be newsworthy? I shouldn't be shocked, right?



Aye are you serious?? Please tell me she is not going to sit there and continue to lie about Travis again.  Argh!!! Where are they airing this interview.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Bleh.


----------



## TW (May 21, 2013)

I blame all this crap on reality TV. And with that, I'm going to eat and get a small bit of work done.
Have a good night all.


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



ok, gotcha! Not sure why that is allowed...again I wonder about "kickbacks"


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

Nite TW!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > According to HLN, JA is currently having her hair and makeup done for her upcoming interviews tonight.
> ...



Very serious! She's getting ready for it now. There's more than one network she'll be talking to tonight. Fox, NBC, I think I heard ABC in there as well. There were others, but I didn't pay much attention to it, since my youngins were talking. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I blame all this crap on reality TV. And with that, I'm going to eat and get a small bit of work done.
> Have a good night all.



Nite TW!


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



What is she going to do retract her last "I want death" statement and spew her I can do good and grew my hair crap


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I blame all this crap on reality TV. And with that, I'm going to eat and get a small bit of work done.
> Have a good night all.



Good night TW


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I totally agree with you.  Tomorrow or Tuesday of they have a break for the weekend.  Has Judge Sherry said the Friday schedule?  I'll check the docket tomorrow when I'm on the computer.

They lunch. Go for cokes... But they've been thinking about this since Travis' family spoke last week.  That's been hanging on them for days.  Again sh!tty defense strategy.


----------



## Viv (May 21, 2013)

Off to watch the last period of the game (tied!(


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

As a juror, what would YOU think if the last thing you heard was Travis' family plea.  Came back for JoJo plea. Dismissed for delay. Off for weekend. Back Monday expecting JoJo family and JoJo people. Called in to be dismissed for the day.  Back the next day. Delayed for 2 hours, told JoJo's one witness was "unavailable" by the judge, nothing else on anyone else. No mom, no sister no nothing (sitting right in front of you but not speaking), then Jo gets up to tell you life goals followed by head scratching close.

Really, if you consider instructions and media black out and that being their info. Where would you be?


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> As a juror, what would YOU think if the last thing you heard was Travis' family plea.  Came back for JoJo plea. Dismissed for delay. Off for weekend. Back Monday expecting JoJo family and JoJo people. Called in to be dismissed for the day.  Back the next day. Delayed for 2 hours, told JoJo's one witness was "unavailable" by the judge, nothing else on anyone else. No mom, no sister no nothing (sitting right in front of you but not speaking), then Jo gets up to tell you life goals followed by head scratching close.
> 
> Really, if you consider instructions and media black out and that being their info. Where would you be?



I'm still waiting for my release papers from the looney bin after watching today's proceedings.


----------



## testarosa (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



She already has that planned out. Same Jodi, different station, new schtick.  Now this is predictable Jodi the Psycho.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Wasn't she banned from interviews?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> As a juror, what would YOU think if the last thing you heard was Travis' family plea.  Came back for JoJo plea. Dismissed for delay. Off for weekend. Back Monday expecting JoJo family and JoJo people. Called in to be dismissed for the day.  Back the next day. Delayed for 2 hours, told JoJo's one witness was "unavailable" by the judge, nothing else on anyone else. No mom, no sister no nothing (sitting right in front of you but not speaking), then Jo gets up to tell you life goals followed by head scratching close.
> 
> Really, if you consider instructions and media black out and that being their info. Where would you be?



Nice breakdown, test.  

The jury is very tired of the Jodi games...and we will all be hearing about it soon from the jury.  If that jury wrote a book...Id buy it, just to see what their mindset was throughout the trial.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 21, 2013)

Viv said:


> Off to watch the last period of the game (tied!(



Im a Red Wing fan, but it would be nice to see Boston go all the way...it would be great for the city of Boston with all the other stuff going on.  Sports are a great outlet for fans, and I have to think that the Bruins are giving it a little extra for the fans.  Up 2-0 in the series...they are on their way.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> It is reported that Jodi will be giving multiple interviews in less than 2 hours to the media. The judge has lifted her ban.
> 
> If only the jury gets a verdict before then!



Is that true? Has she given any yet?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Testa,

I think that as a juror, nothing I heard today would mitigate my finding of the aggravating factor of especially cruel.  I would reason out that the defense attorney pled for mercy and not the convicted murderer and that would speak volumes.  I would recall that the only emotion the murderer showed was for all the things she would be missing and that she disregarded, or refused to acknowledge, all she has taken from her victim and his family and loved ones.  As I applied the mitigators put forth by the defense team, I would come to the conclusion that they did not explain or condone the crime committed.  But that's just me.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > As a juror, what would YOU think if the last thing you heard was Travis' family plea.  Came back for JoJo plea. Dismissed for delay. Off for weekend. Back Monday expecting JoJo family and JoJo people. Called in to be dismissed for the day.  Back the next day. Delayed for 2 hours, told JoJo's one witness was "unavailable" by the judge, nothing else on anyone else. No mom, no sister no nothing (sitting right in front of you but not speaking), then Jo gets up to tell you life goals followed by head scratching close.
> ...



I would just wait for lifetime to make it into a movie. Maybe they would call it The 12 Angry Jurors. lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

TW,  I heard the first of the interviews will be aired around 10PM AZ time, 1AM ET.  I have the links if you want me to post them.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Viv said:


> Yes, thank SF...that was helpful info....me, and others were thinking it was income tax at first, but as TInk pointed out, that didn't make sense this early in the year.
> 
> She has apparently rectified/reported the income (according to her legal adviser) don't know when that happened though!....who alo said she receives AFDC, not "welfare"....but I don't really know the difference, and haven't bothered to research it.
> 
> ...


I read that ChrisStark is asctually a second account of Chris Hughes. Sneaky.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, thank SF...that was helpful info....me, and others were thinking it was income tax at first, but as TInk pointed out, that didn't make sense this early in the year.
> ...



If that is true then I would say that it is just plain sick.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> I read that ChrisStark is asctually a second account of Chris Hughes. Sneaky.



Not sure, but I think Chris Stark is not Chris Hughes.  I don't do twitter, but I think Chris Stark is ChrisStark123.  I think he or she is not affiliated with the Hughes.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa,
> 
> I think that as a juror, nothing I heard today would mitigate my finding of the aggravating factor of especially cruel.  I would reason out that the defense attorney pled for mercy and not the convicted murderer and that would speak volumes.  I would recall that the only emotion the murderer showed was for all the things she would be missing and that she disregarded, or refused to acknowledge, all she has taken from her victim and his family and loved ones.  As I applied the mitigators put forth by the defense team, I would come to the conclusion that they did not explain or condone the crime committed.  But that's just me.



I agree with you BUT I thought mitigators aren't supposed to explain the crime committed but instead say why the defendants life should be spared and still has value


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> TW,  I heard the first of the interviews will be aired around 10PM AZ time, 1AM ET.  I have the links if you want me to post them.



Please post the links.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> TW,  I heard the first of the interviews will be aired around 10PM AZ time, 1AM ET.  I have the links if you want me to post them.



I'm not TW but I'd appreciate the links!


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...


Agree. I read it on that occupy hln thing I think. I'm not certain it's true but it could be


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Here are the reputed links for 2 upcoming Arias interviews.  I'll be fast asleep by the time they air, but in case anyone is interested I'm posting.  Supposed to air around 1AM ET.  


Live Video #1 | myFOXPhoenix.com | KSAZ-TV FOX 10

Jodi Arias sentencing: Convicted murderer asks for life term; jury deliberates


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

I am not sure if this is real. This was passed from others on twitter.
Troy Hayden &#8207;@troyhaydenfox10 2h

i want to know why #Jodiarias didn't apologize to Alexander family. why she lied to me about death. if she traces her art. Very short #fox10


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

Ok I watched the closings but I fell asleep for part of it. I feel like everyone phoned it in today. I'm taking my sister to airport in the AM so I have the day tomorrow before my cousin comes weds. I hope the verdict comes in tomorrow.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

I'm just getting to the Darryl interview now. I still don't get why he didn't speak either...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'm just getting to the Darryl interview now. I still don't get why he didn't speak either...



Maybe it was defense tactics?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 21, 2013)

Tink,

Logic tells me that, if I was asked to decide the DP, the mitigation evidence would be just that...evidence to give me pause about imposing the most severe sentence we have...something to lessen my opinion of the severity I had already found to be true.  In this case, the mitigation evidence would be given to me to mitigate the aggravating factor of excessive cruelty.  For example, if someone commits M1 with proven excessive cruelty but that person presents a mitigating factor that he/she has an IQ of say 40, then I would weigh those two factors.  How did the mitigator of having such a low IQ reflect on the M1 committed?  I don't think I could vote for the DP in that instance, no matter how heinous the murder.  

If the AZ court went through the trouble to present evidence and vote on the aggravating factor, then it only makes sense to me that the mitigating factors must revert back to the effect those have on the aggravating factors.  I could be wrong, but that's how I would view it.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

Hey all of you! Missed ya today. Had to work and just caught up a bit. I have to admit I am not surprised by what Jodi said today. Me,me,me...and still no I'm sorry. 

Hey featherduster!...I see you have crossed over...lol


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey all of you! Missed ya today. Had to work and just caught up a bit. I have to admit I am not surprised by what Jodi said today. Me,me,me...and still no I'm sorry.
> 
> Hey featherduster!...I see you have crossed over...lol



I did  but who is animal lover?


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all of you! Missed ya today. Had to work and just caught up a bit. I have to admit I am not surprised by what Jodi said today. Me,me,me...and still no I'm sorry.
> ...



Lmao...oops its Paula. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

Hey do you use the thumbs up or down to rep people? Still haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...


 I thought so with your kitties 
Yes Rep with the icon next to the flag


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey do you use the thumbs up or down to rep people? Still haven't figured that out yet.



I hop this link helps a little to explain the rep button you are referring to. 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/intro...tation-101-reps-for-newbie-s-of-the-usmb.html


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

I don't know if I'm going to be able to stay awake long enough to see these interviews,  is getting late. I will beg for links tomorrow (hint that's was a heads up for those who have them)
Thanks in advance. 
Good night all.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> I don't know if I'm going to be able to stay awake long enough to see these interviews,  is getting late. I will beg for links tomorrow (hint that's was a heads up for those who have them)
> Thanks in advance.
> Good night all.



Do 2 more posts before you go so you will have PM ability.


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

Good night FD...


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

I'm gonna watch Jaun from today. Still have a little more to catch up on.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> Good night FD...



Paula just 1 more post and you will have PM ability.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I'm going to be able to stay awake long enough to see these interviews,  is getting late. I will beg for links tomorrow (hint that's was a heads up for those who have them)
> ...



Nice catch,  I was waiting.  I tried to pm you earlier Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

I watched the db interview. I have to say I was surprised I didn't find him creepy but my hubby pointed out he talks just like her


----------



## animallover (May 21, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Good night FD...
> ...



Thanks feisty for the link about reps. Gotta check that out. I'm so tired. I stayed up too late last night...lol


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> I'm gonna watch Jaun from today. Still have a little more to catch up on.


I think Juan did a good job today.  
Oh yeah 50! I got the power!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Good Nite Paula
Your welcome


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> I watched the db interview. I have to say I was surprised I didn't find him creepy but my hubby pointed out he talks just like her



The age difference is sorta creepy.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Hi millyvanilly how are you doing? I can see you but we have not heard from you.


----------



## Tink (May 21, 2013)

See who where? 
Oh yes I thought she difference was creepy but I mean the way he came off in interview


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> See who where?
> Oh yes I thought she difference was creepy but I mean the way he came off in interview



There is just something about DB that hits me wrong. He just does not seem right, he is just off.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Tink if you scroll down just under the advertisement you can see who is in this thread. You can also see who is not logged in I shouls say the number of people watching.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 21, 2013)

Live Video #1 | myFOXPhoenix.com | KSAZ-TV FOX 10

Less then 15 min before the JA interview.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

azcentral.com video: Jodi Arias on Martinez: "I've been subjected to that kind of verbal abuse before"
Here is a different interview from azcentral on jodi arias.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Live Video #1 | myFOXPhoenix.com | KSAZ-TV FOX 10
> 
> Less then 15 min before the JA interview.



Jodi will burn in hell for what she did,  unbelievable how she acted during that interview.  
She is not sorry and it practically killed her to say those words just now.
(I had to stay up,  but who did the other interviews? )


----------



## skye (May 22, 2013)

she wanted to die? now she wants to live? she should make up her mind really!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

skye said:


> she wanted to die? now she wants to live? she should make up her mind really!


Everything has been such a mind game.
Listen to the interview on azcentral it will give more insite.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

crap need new link what she say?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> crap need new link what she say?



azcentral.com video: Jodi Arias on Martinez: "I've been subjected to that kind of verbal abuse before"

use this one for now there is a least 15 min I think here. I will look for more for you.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

News | myFOXphoenix.com | KSAZ - FOX 10

Here is the one from Fox.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

I will keep trying to find more interviews Jodi is going to be interviewing until 12PST so there is still a little over an hour of her doing interviews. We might have to wait till morning to get much more.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> crap need new link what she say?



I just watched it here:
Video Landing Page


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

online video - channel 12 news video - arizona republic video - phoenix video
Tell me what you think on this clip. IMO Jodi sounds angry at the end of this clip.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

This is a better AZ central link.
Jodi Arias talks before jury sentencing decision


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

I just saw an excerpt of the Troy H interview with Jodi last night....he gets on her pretty good.  Im sure it will be out today...it was a Foxcast...so look for it maybe on Greta tonight. 

At one point Troy gets kind of snooty with her saying:

Troy:  "Why do you feel the need to speak with us at this point"?  (kind of in a laughing sarcastic way...like what is your point....do you think youre a star?)

Jodi:  "Why do you feel the need to speak with me"?  (in a snotty little school girl...like "I know you are but what am i" type of retort)

Troy:  "Because we are interested in what you have to say."

Jodi:  (Kind of looks down...then you know shes about to lie...lol)  "Well, Im here to use the voice I have, so to speak, to raise awareness for domestic violence."

She is the worlds biggest fool right now.  What snotty little witch.  She was all decked out in makeup that was so important to her....her last go at stardom...she disgusts me.


----------



## SanTropez (May 22, 2013)

I don't want to listen to a word this chick says. Put her on Death Row and let her think about it for several years. She's mentally disturbed and has rage issues.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I just saw an excerpt of the Troy H interview with Jodi last night....he gets on her pretty good.  Im sure it will be out today...it was a Foxcast...so look for it maybe on Greta tonight.
> 
> At one point Troy gets kind of snooty with her saying:
> 
> ...



She interviewed with Troy and Mark both?  I've only watched one clip "abused by Juan" and I'm already nauseous.  I don't know if I can stand her voice for that much interviewing.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

OT: Z update.  There are 3 internet providers installing direct satellite, microwave and wireless dish on the top of the courthouse.  They dug a trench all the way around the parking lot to lay fiber.   There are 53 separate media entities with 49 trucks coming.

That's a lotta freaking money.

Court drama is the next big reality tv boom.


----------



## SanTropez (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OT: Z update.  There are 3 internet providers installing direct satellite, microwave and wireless dish on the top of the courthouse.  They dug a trench all the way around the parking lot to lay fiber.   There are 53 separate media entities with 49 trucks coming.
> 
> That's a lotta freaking money.
> 
> Court drama is the next big reality tv boom.





Gag me. I'll watch VH1 instead.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OT: Z update.  There are 3 internet providers installing direct satellite, microwave and wireless dish on the top of the courthouse.  They dug a trench all the way around the parking lot to lay fiber.   There are 53 separate media entities with 49 trucks coming.
> 
> That's a lotta freaking money.
> 
> Court drama is the next big reality tv boom.



That's what CourtTV thought with then Insession. It's only the random sensational cases that the media latches onto now.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

I don't know if I can take listening to Consonant Queen on the blame blitz. Enough is enough. Here are my thoughts on an article someone posted above:

*&#8220;I felt betrayed, actually, by the jury. I was hoping they would see things for what they are. I felt really awful for my family and what they were thinking.&#8221;*

*Betrayal* is the breaking or violation of a presumptive contract, trust, or confidence that produces moral and psychological conflict within a relationship amongst individuals, between organizations or between individuals and organizations. Often betrayal is the act of supporting a rival group, or it is a complete break from previously decided upon or presumed norms by one party from the others. Someone who betrays others is commonly called a traitor or betrayer. 

Once again, Arias is seeing contracts and commitments never entered into, just like she did with Alexander. How does a jury somehow owe her the verdict that she wants? She can't stab them or Alexander, but she will rip them to shreds at any opportunity. What an entitled piece of (insert your own description here).


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't know if I can take listening to Consonant Queen on the blame blitz. Enough is enough. Here are my thoughts on an article someone posted above:
> 
> *I felt betrayed, actually, by the jury. I was hoping they would see things for what they are. I felt really awful for my family and what they were thinking.*
> 
> ...



How's that


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I can take listening to Consonant Queen on the blame blitz. Enough is enough. Here are my thoughts on an article someone posted above:
> ...



I'm not sure if that's strong enough. Just wait until true victims of domestic violence have to be in court and argue "self defense" for true cause. She has done immeasurable damage. Attorneys will take cues from this case and describe a true DV victim as jealous and rejected.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

The jurors must have had to stifle an lol when she brought her Survivor tee out.  They didn't know about that prior.  They've been looking at autopsy and crime scene photos and here comes the "survivor" complete with emblazoned shirt.

#psychosauce #irony


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Sorry, but that statement has me incredibly pissed. I felt a degree of sympathy for her, and I'm not a death penalty proponent, but this chick is twisted. She needs to shut up now.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't know if I can take listening to Consonant Queen on the blame blitz. Enough is enough.



I thought of this when she was talking about book clubs during her allocute.

Shes a strange cat...shes weird.  Travis was an idiot for latching onto her...he had to know better...she says stuff and you get the feeling everyone is saying "okay, did this just get weird?"....lol.

Her last interview with Troy is going to be classic.  She is all prettied up for him and then he makes an idiot out of her.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Sorry, but that statement has me incredibly pissed. I felt a degree of sympathy for her, and I'm not a death penalty proponent, but this chick is twisted. She needs to shut up now.



Star Trek 

-Sheldon


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but that statement has me incredibly pissed. I felt a degree of sympathy for her, and I'm not a death penalty proponent, but this chick is twisted. She needs to shut up now.
> ...



Much better, thanks.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I can take listening to Consonant Queen on the blame blitz. Enough is enough.
> ...



Is it worth watching for schadenfreude alone? I don't know if I can take it.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



JECTION!  Shirt fraud!  Goes to the level of your client's delusion and antisocial self entitlement.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Shes a strange cat...shes weird.  Travis was an idiot for latching onto her...he had to know better...she says stuff and you get the feeling everyone is saying "okay, did this just get weird?"....lol.
> 
> .



She was the all giving porn star who lived 1000+ miles away. I think the "latching on" was the other way around. I don't think he ever considered the very real danger she posed. He recognized that she played games and was a manipulator, but she acted happy with the sex-only arrangement. He was foolish, but there is no way he could have known that she was a murderer. Look at his messed up childhood. He was likely clueless about what a healthy relationship was, at least on a subconscious level.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She survived. Travis Alexander did NOT survive. There's truth in that shirt, but it is far more sinister and it has nothing to do with DV.


----------



## Snookie (May 22, 2013)

It's disgusting.  This is no way to treat a mormon virgin.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## Snookie (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Huh?



yes.


Urban Dictionary: mormon virgin


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

.[/quote]

She was the all giving porn star who lived 1000+ miles away. I think the "latching on" was the other way around. I don't think he ever considered the very real danger she posed. He recognized that she played games and was a manipulator, but she acted happy with the sex-only arrangement. He was foolish, but there is no way he could have known that she was a murderer. Look at his messed up childhood. He was likely clueless about what a healthy relationship was, at least on a subconscious level.[/QUOTE]

I agree...he could have never known that she would do something like that.  This chick has done so much damage and she still thinks she can talk her way out of it...its just amazing how dumb someone could be.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I can take listening to Consonant Queen on the blame blitz. Enough is enough. Here are my thoughts on an article someone posted above:
> ...



She has a very high opinion of herself. It's unreal.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Good Morning everyone! 



Snookie said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Huh?
> ...



  I can't believe there are people that actually believe that. Unreal! That's brainwashing on a new level. LOL


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

I was just reading on Websleuths, and someone there watched a different interview where Arias called the reporter a "Hater". Pfft. Now it's almost comical. Supposedly she told one reporter that she had her attorneys' blessings for this clusterf*ck of media pounding. Anyone buy that?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I can take listening to Consonant Queen on the blame blitz. Enough is enough. Here are my thoughts on an article someone posted above:
> ...



It's like I have told my kids many times - A high IQ number means nothing. There's a huge difference between being book smart, street smart, and having common sense.


----------



## Snookie (May 22, 2013)

Alexander had pedophile  fantasies.  He was no saint.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I was just reading on Websleuths, and someone there watched a different interview where Arias called the reporter a "Hater". Pfft. Now it's almost comical. Supposedly she told one reporter that she had her attorneys' blessings for this clusterf*ck of media pounding. Anyone buy that?



Nope! I don't believe a word she says.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

I will miss you WAT-ergaters at the conclusion. Can I get a TM? Or an Amen?


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

BOMBSHELL

Nurmi found sitting naked in the shower stall with his finger in his nose mumbling, "I object, I object."


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Thank God Troy is out of the web.  Another JoJo "betrayer".


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I can take listening to Consonant Queen on the blame blitz. Enough is enough.
> ...



That's the trademark sociopath creepy vibe.  All charm and then comes that wtf? moment.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



What the heck is that fancy word?  Should I get the tm'er out?


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I'm going to stab29times/shootinhead/chopheadoff and then I'm going to parade around in and sell shirts that I survived it.

Just how #psychosauce is that?

That was the her shining JodiMercial moment for the jurors - wait!  see my Survivor t-shirt?  You can buy one on my "guaranteed authentic" website for 15 bucks!  All proceeds go to... um... go to, I'll just keep that money for now.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Alexander had pedophile  fantasies.  He was no saint.



Says the


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Alexander had pedophile  fantasies.  He was no saint.
> ...



she says she can do a lot of good for 

"those people" in prison if she gets life


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



She did say that, lol.  There are so many JoJo the Genius gems to choose from.  She knocked it out of the psycho park yesterday.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I was just reading on Websleuths, and someone there watched a different interview where Arias called the reporter a "Hater". Pfft. Now it's almost comical. Supposedly she told one reporter that she had her attorneys' blessings for this clusterf*ck of media pounding. Anyone buy that?



TW she said this to the GMA reporter,  it was so funny.  She got her face slapped by Troy and the gma reporter (sorry forgot to note his name) I think the reporters were upset they had drawn the short straw and had to interview her last night   they were snippy with her.


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

*Oh Goodie.... A Book Club!*







First Book:  Thirty Shades of Cray


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I will miss you WAT-ergaters at the conclusion. Can I get a TM? Or an Amen?



I'm not tm'ing you if you keep on with that farewell and goodbye stuff.

She's getting dp and auto-appeal.

We're not missing the auto-appeal so we can hear *DENIED!* one more time before she skips off to her new life of 23 hour a day solitary confinement.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Good morning all, grab your coffee and a snack it's not going to be long now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Did she say that in her '12 yr old' girl voice?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I will miss you WAT-ergaters at the conclusion. Can I get a TM? Or an Amen?
> ...



Who said it was the end of us on here just because the trial is nearly over?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Shes that kind of person that tells her lies and causes her damage and then when caught, she just leaves the room and moves onto her next gig.  She did this with her parents, boyfriends, friends.  She leaves sitting there shaking their head.

For the first time in court and being restricted to jail, she could not run away when her gig was up.  She was stuck and left to just keep making up lies.  Shes never been great a manipulating, IMO....she would just move to a new gig when she got caught.  Her gig was up with Travis and she was forced to move to her miserable life in yreka...she had no friends, except while with Travis.  

His lifestyle was an improvement over hers and I think she was really upset that it didnt work out for her and that there wasnt a way to recover it.  Some of her arguments with Travis were proof that their relationship was unrecoverable.  She tried her manipulating and threats I believe and he blew her off like she does so many people.

Ive dated people like this chick and they are downright creepy when they dont get what they want.  Thats about as far into that as I will go....lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She was talking in her 12 yr old manipulating voice with Troy H.  It didnt work...he slammed her.  I cant wait to hear his whole interview.  She had herself convinced that ole Troy was on her side...she got all her makeup on and then he made her look like a fool just clamouring to the cameras again.  She thinks she is a star.


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

Jodi Arias interview: Arias speaks out to ABC15 as jury deliberates on death penalty


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Nah, it's already a real word, we can't take credit: 
Schadenfreude - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



They're gonna love her, huh?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> *Oh Goodie.... A Book Club!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would thank you again if I could and this deserves 50 reps.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Jodi Arias interview: Arias speaks out to ABC15 as jury deliberates on death penalty



I was a minute or two into it and had to quit.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Mark: "JoJo do you think you got a fair trial?"
JoJo: "No"
Mark: "Why not?"
JoJo: "Well I'm still processing all of this, but I think it's because no one bought my stories and I lost"

"I'm still processing" is her schtick for well that one didn't work and I haven't come up with the next one yet.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Jodi Arias interview: Arias speaks out to ABC15 as jury deliberates on death penalty



How many freaking interviews did she DO?

#psychomediawhore


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

ABC15 Woman: "JoJo, how do you remain so composed?"
JoJo: "I have a lot of practice suppressing things, having antisocial personality disorder and no emotions really helps with that"


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There's already a tee shirt made for her:


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Or....


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Perfect!  Where can I buy one and do all the proceeds go to Liars Anonymous?  Helping pathological liars, one liar at a time.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Liars Anonymous sounds redundant. You never know who liars really are to begin with.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Or....



Edit:
a
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
stab
shoot
slice
of life

There, I fixed it.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



ha-ha

True dat baby


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

lol'ing at the search terms for this thread:

jodi psychosauce, pothead patty legal problems

Did we put a tm on all that?


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

Just an honest mistake...


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Just in case

psychosauce&#8482;
pattypothead&#8482;


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Just an honest mistake...



Oopsie!


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Where is the one where she calls the interviewer a hater?  Was that the link posted above? Can someone give me a time place card so I don't have to dredge through the Messiah points?


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

lmgtfy.com

Jodi Arias Interview 2013: Arias Calls Reporter 'Hater, Says She Feels 'Betrayed' By Jury | Video - ABC News


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Yet ANOTHER interview.

Busy busy convicted felon.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

oh she's 32 now.  My math is off on that Brewer/JoJo age thing from yesterday, *Fiesty.*


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone!

After watching Arias babbling in interview after interview I feel I'm almost speechless.  And, reading here, I missed the one where she called someone a hater.  There's enough delusion in what I saw to let it alone and not seek out any more.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

hahahahaha

Ryan Owen is my favorite interview guy ever:
Ryan: "You said it right there, no one believes a word out of your mouth.... why do you keep talking?"

Reps to Ryan.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> After watching Arias babbling in interview after interview I feel I'm almost speechless.  And, reading here, I missed the one where she called someone a hater.  There's enough delusion in what I saw to let it alone and not seek out any more.



I haven't watched them all the way through, I can't take it, but this is the best one:

This guy is awesome.

Jodi Arias Interview 2013: Arias Calls Reporter 'Hater, Says She Feels 'Betrayed' By Jury | Video - ABC News


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Someone on here said that Ryan Owens on GMA drew the short straw and got the interview - too true.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

You know what's interesting? When you think about the interrogation tapes with Flores, and wherein, Arias says something, paraphrased, like Travis's family will move on or get over it. Does anyone recall the exact phrasing? Then yesterday she told that story about how she didn't realize how much the death affected the family until Steven Alexander got up to speak. I find that remarkable.


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

I bet Locks of Love is really pissed by the Jodi info-mercial.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

She still thinks her charm will carry her. So did Drew Peterson. Both can't/couldn't shut up.


----------



## millyvanilly (May 22, 2013)

I am finer than frog hair.  Thanks for asking.

I have been very busy traveling and planting.

Oh, I was naughty at the old house so traveled over here!!! Someone very heavy handed didn't like my opinion. LOL  Later!


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> I am finer than frog hair.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> I have been very busy traveling and planting.
> 
> Oh, I was naughty at the old house so traveled over here!!! Someone very heavy handed didn't like my opinion. LOL  Later!



Hi MV


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

This is so predictably backfiring on her. Everything she said and did is being analyzed and criticized. 
If any jurors are getting a whiff of this, all they are getting is negative vibes.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> I bet Locks of Love is really pissed by the Jodi info-mercial.



Maybe they will also put out a public statement denouncing Jodi and her"clippings". And how does that work?  Does LoL send a shipping bag and someone from the jail mails it out?  Does the jail Barber just hand over Jodi's hair to her?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

One thing that struck me...she's not lying anymore.  IMO she has become the BIG LIE herself.  She has a break with reality and I have no idea when it began but she does believe these things she says.  To her, if she says it, then it is true.  I see her thinking...why go any further than that?  Works for me...and she has absolved herself from any wrongdoing in this murder.  

Maybe it's a coping mechanism, IDK, but it's obvious to me she has found a way to blame others for every one of her bad decisions in life.  She will never give it up because to do that would destroy her.  That's how she keeps herself together and is able to get up in such a ballsy way in front of the jury, and how she does not have any remorse over the murder because it wasn't her fault, it was Travis'.  And I don't think someone can be lying if they truly believe what they are saying and I think JM was absolutely correct in saying she is living in her own fantastical world.  And she is the star of that universe and if she thinks it then it's so.  

Too many consistencies with my troubled sister's way of life.  And my mouth dropped when I heard Arias say in her allocution that things changed when her sister was born because that is exactly the point in time when my sister went from being the baby in the family for 14 years and then I came along.  I stole her place; I stole her attention.  Although older siblings swear she wasn't right since she was a young child, and that there were signs before that, my parents always said that was the beginning of the waves of blame, feelings of superiority, and other personality developments that have grown more and more destructive to her life and the lives of those around her.  

Sorry.  This isn't about me or my story but I've seen it firsthand.  Arias can sit there with a straight face and speak with great conviction without a clue that what she's saying has no basis in truth.  JMHO


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> I am finer than frog hair.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> I have been very busy traveling and planting.
> 
> Oh, I was naughty at the old house so traveled over here!!! Someone very heavy handed didn't like my opinion. LOL  Later!



Welcome Milly


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Locks of Love is really pissed by the Jodi info-mercial.
> ...



She should have chopped it off and donated it before the JodiMercial to show good faith.  Hair farmer


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



That's why I said clippings,  who is she really helping/kidding. she is a joke


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

This guy needs to meet Jodi


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

If she had been donating her hair since she's been incarcerated, then why didn't her mitigation gal have put that down as one of her mitigators?  That could be more easily documented than "She is a good friend".  They knew this day might be coming, she's been in jail 5 years, take a picture of her being shorn and show that as proof she's been a model hair farmer!


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> One thing that struck me...she's not lying anymore.  IMO she has become the BIG LIE herself.  She has a break with reality and I have no idea when it began but she does believe these things she says.  To her, if she says it, then it is true.  I see her thinking...why go any further than that?  Works for me...and she has absolved herself from any wrongdoing in this murder.
> 
> Maybe it's a coping mechanism, IDK, but it's obvious to me she has found a way to blame others for every one of her bad decisions in life.  She will never give it up because to do that would destroy her.  That's how she keeps herself together and is able to get up in such a ballsy way in front of the jury, and how she does not have any remorse over the murder because it wasn't her fault, it was Travis'.  And I don't think someone can be lying if they truly believe what they are saying and I think JM was absolutely correct in saying she is living in her own fantastical world.  And she is the star of that universe and if she thinks it then it's so.
> 
> ...



I personally always appreciate your point of view and insight from the experiences with your sister.  From early on, I've been on the "understanding the mind of a psycho" path with you, lol, and hang on your every "sister story" to understand the un-understandable a little more.  

I completely agree with you about all of that to the extent that I don't think anything has changed.   I believe she has ALWAYS believed what she says, that's why she can act it out so well, she believes in what she's saying in the moment as truth, her truth her reality.  That shifts and chameleons as her stories morph, but her conviction and belief in what she's saying remain true no matter what the current story is.   She absolved herself from the murder right off the bat and immediately created her own reality about it to absolve herself.  That "reality" changed and evolved.  She was caught outright on the photo laying in front of her and still sat there holding true to that (her) reality and story when she was in the corner and flat called out on it (Flores interview 1st reality "I wasn't anywhere near there "reality", that loooooks like my leg, are you sure that's me?).  Then she went away and changed her "reality" story/belief and came back with her new reality.  Time and again she does that.  She creates her own World According to Jodi and believes every word of it with great conviction, even when she's completely caught.  She is the smoothest of liars because she damn well believes and is "living in" that lie.   She lives in the reality called The World According to Jodi.    

Note:  I do think she stumbled and had some sort of "check" when they were going down the line of each and every juror saying "guilty".  You can see it on her face.  She cannot believe it and she looks with hope at each juror face down the line and when they are almost through with all of them, her face changes and she has a... something... right there, realization? disappointment? the moment of juror "betrayal" is right there on her face. I don't have the right word for it.  I've watched that several times because her face is unmasked in that moment easily read.  I fully believe she bought some time in the psych ward and with delays then to right herself and "fix" her World According to Jodi from that blow. 

I could go on for 2 more paragraphs, but that's enough


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias interview: Arias speaks out to ABC15 as jury deliberates on death penalty
> ...



I watched a couple minutes of each of the 4 segments of it. Nothing worth hearing, in my opinion.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> If she had been donating her hair since she's been incarcerated, then why didn't her mitigation gal have put that down as one of her mitigators?  That could be more easily documented than "She is a good friend".  They knew this day might be coming, she's been in jail 5 years, take a picture of her being shorn and show that as proof she's been a model hair farmer!



So THAT'S where the bangs came from.  She donated the 5 pieces of hair in the front of her head.



Puzzle solved.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> lmgtfy.com
> 
> Jodi Arias Interview 2013: Arias Calls Reporter 'Hater, Says She Feels 'Betrayed' By Jury | Video - ABC News



How funny! Right off the bat, they say she didn't want to be seen in her prison stripes, yet they show her with the white sweater, then zoom out to show her in the prison pants. LOL


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > lmgtfy.com
> ...



I think Ryan had them do that on purpose, he seemed a tad annoyed to do that interview.


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

*Jodi Can Teach Inmates Sign Language*


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Oh boy, he's back with a new blog update:
Just Da Truth!

Excerpt, the myth of the hair donation:
>>This lie was a fun one to dispute, because it's all in the math. Let's start with some premises and facts, and go from there:

>>Locks of Love is an organization that takes donated hair, and manufactures wigs for children who have lost their hair because of cancer treatment, alopecia, or other disease processes. I've attached two snippets from their hair donations guidelines:


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> This guy needs to meet Jodi



Lol now that's a head of hair.  Geez


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

"Why do you keep talking?" Ryan Owens

"Well, ummmm, because I know I'm not just I've lied before, but that doesn't mean I'm a liar by definition by character." Jodi

Say what???? She really doesn't think she's a liar. LOL

Her interview skills suck! Maybe it's her practice for when she imagines she's teaching prisoners something in her thoughtup classes.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Totally agree with you Testa.  Morphing is an apt description.  I too saw the shock during the verdict but I thought that was her fear of "What's going to happen to me?".  I'm ready for her to say that the jury found her guilty because they didn't understand her defense; that it's their fault, their mistake, not a referendum on what she did.  Sort of like...they know not what they do...because her circumstances are so different and special that they just cannot understand the depth and complexity of her superior personhood.  I'll have to watch that clip again from the polling of the jury to catch her expressions.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > This guy needs to meet Jodi
> ...



He wore wigs.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Totally agree with you Testa.  Morphing is an apt description.  I too saw the shock during the verdict but I thought that was her fear of "What's going to happen to me?".  I'm ready for her to say that the jury found her guilty because they didn't understand her defense; that it's their fault, their mistake, not a referendum on what she did.  Sort of like...they know not what they do...because her circumstances are so different and special that they just cannot understand the depth and complexity of her superior personhood.  I'll have to watch that clip again from the polling of the jury to catch her expressions.



And soon the blame game will include her own attorneys. Very soon.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > If she had been donating her hair since she's been incarcerated, then why didn't her mitigation gal have put that down as one of her mitigators?  That could be more easily documented than "She is a good friend".  They knew this day might be coming, she's been in jail 5 years, take a picture of her being shorn and show that as proof she's been a model hair farmer!
> ...









I love this gif. It's crazy.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Good morning everyone.



Hey Feisty.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Totally agree with you Testa.  Morphing is an apt description.  I too saw the shock during the verdict but I thought that was her fear of "What's going to happen to me?".  I'm ready for her to say that the jury found her guilty because they didn't understand her defense; that it's their fault, their mistake, not a referendum on what she did.  Sort of like...they know not what they do...because her circumstances are so different and special that they just cannot understand the depth and complexity of her superior personhood.  I'll have to watch that clip again from the polling of the jury to catch her expressions.



Too true, if you have time, watch it, it's very telling.  I don't think it's "what's going to happen to me" - that is a missing emotion for her, she's already made a full schedule of plans for her upcoming prison life... It's shock they "betrayed" her, everyone of them.  When she said she felt betrayed by the jury in one of those interviews, she is completely telling the truth as it exists in her reality.   It is betrayal on her face and hope/shock as each one says guilty down the line.   She thought they were in her web and in her reality with her.   That's not right, she doesn't calculate them to be in her web, it just _is_ from her perspective, they were supposed to be a part of her reality and her absolvance from the murder, they were a key part of her reality, so it stunned her and she was "betrayed" when they weren't.  Just like everyone else that doesn't play by and inside her reality.  The reporter being a "hater", tsk tsk, not playing by the World According to Jodi's reality so must be a hater or a betrayer.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

M1 verdict:


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree with you Testa.  Morphing is an apt description.  I too saw the shock during the verdict but I thought that was her fear of "What's going to happen to me?".  I'm ready for her to say that the jury found her guilty because they didn't understand her defense; that it's their fault, their mistake, not a referendum on what she did.  Sort of like...they know not what they do...because her circumstances are so different and special that they just cannot understand the depth and complexity of her superior personhood.  I'll have to watch that clip again from the polling of the jury to catch her expressions.
> ...



I say "what's going to happen to me" is a missing emotion from her because she posed, smiled and looked pretty for her mugshot.  She has no sense of "what's going to happen to me".  New environments/circumstances are just a shift in her own reality she chameleons into.

Okay.  I'm doing the psycho thing again and freaking myself out.  

Yuks?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

I didn't give much thought to the betrayal comment.  Better think about how that figures into all this.  Can't say it's something I have much experience with, betrayal.  Such a loaded concept.  Hmmmm.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



Fun spoiler   but really he did?  WHY did he want ppl to think he was crazy?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree with you Testa.  Morphing is an apt description.  I too saw the shock during the verdict but I thought that was her fear of "What's going to happen to me?".  I'm ready for her to say that the jury found her guilty because they didn't understand her defense; that it's their fault, their mistake, not a referendum on what she did.  Sort of like...they know not what they do...because her circumstances are so different and special that they just cannot understand the depth and complexity of her superior personhood.  I'll have to watch that clip again from the polling of the jury to catch her expressions.
> ...



I think it all stems back to being "the chosen one" with entitlement. Maybe she had a bad childhood, maybe she was spoiled, or maybe she was born that way. Things are fine and dandy as long as she is the center of the universe. She didn't like it when her sister was born, didn't like it if boyfriends decided on someone else than her, didn't like it when the jury picked another truth and not hers. She lacks empathy, so she can't imagine what others might be feeling. Her hurt and pain is what she feels. She doesn't understand when others don't get it, because she is all that there is. There are no boundaries and there are no others. Does that make sense?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Pfft, 'cause he is?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

I think it will be interesting, some day down the road, to get an interview with Willmott and/or Nurmi.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the clip.  Yup.  I agree she showed shock/betrayal/disbelief, a shattering of her plan.  But then she goes and does that spiteful interview.  Yuks would be nice!


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

This has been a fun group. I appreciate you all.

However, I think it's time for me to step back. Real life calls and Jodi really needs no more of my attention.

Carry on and don't forget to rep one another.

drstevej


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Absolutely makes sense.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Yes, TW, it makes as perfect sense as can be made out of non-sense.

And to think in last night's interview she said "I don't want cause any more pain", as she's plastered all over the TV all night long spewing her crap where Travis' family and friends can't even get away from her.  If she really wants to just carry on and live her life then why the hell doesn't she just STFU and do it???


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> This has been a fun group. I appreciate you all.
> 
> However, I think it's time for me to step back. Real life calls and Jodi really needs no more of my attention.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the laughs Doc.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> This has been a fun group. I appreciate you all.
> 
> However, I think it's time for me to step back. Real life calls and Jodi really needs no more of my attention.
> 
> ...



What?  Wait!  Nnnooooo! Before you leave us can we get a stomping hippo?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> This has been a fun group. I appreciate you all.
> 
> However, I think it's time for me to step back. Real life calls and Jodi really needs no more of my attention.
> 
> ...



NO!  Why are you leaving?  Don't go!  We need your humor to keep US sane!


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes, TW, it makes as perfect sense as can be made out of non-sense.
> 
> And to think in last night's interview she said "I don't want cause any more pain", as she's plastered all over the TV all night long spewing her crap where Travis' family and friends can't even get away from her.  If she really wants to just carry on and live her life then why the hell doesn't she just STFU and do it???



This is probably, in a strange way, the happiest time of her life. She never had so much attention.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

QUOTE=SantaFeWay;7271796]Yes, TW, it makes as perfect sense as can be made out of non-sense.

And to think in last night's interview she said "I don't want cause any more pain", as she's plastered all over the TV all night long spewing her crap where Travis' family and friends can't even get away from her.  If she really wants to just carry on and live her life then why the hell doesn't she just STFU and do it???[/QUOTE]

The question Ryan asked her on the GMA interview was perfect "why do you keep talking?"

lol

[


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> This has been a fun group. I appreciate you all.
> 
> However, I think it's time for me to step back. Real life calls and Jodi really needs no more of my attention.
> 
> ...



I will definitely miss you. Are you stopping [correction: *stomping*] back for the verdict?


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> This has been a fun group. I appreciate you all.
> 
> However, I think it's time for me to step back. Real life calls and Jodi really needs no more of my attention.
> 
> ...



NO!  You have to wait until after the sentence!!


----------



## animallover (May 22, 2013)

Hey everybody!. Please don't leave drsteve. We all love your input and humor. Even if I don't chat I like to read yalls posts.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > This has been a fun group. I appreciate you all.
> ...



No? That's it you drop the good bye bomb and leave.   bad Doc.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

see you all in a little while I am off to the doctors


----------



## Snookie (May 22, 2013)

If they give her the death penalty it will be a waste of good pussy.


----------



## animallover (May 22, 2013)

Who are we gonna call when we need Dr advice?


----------



## animallover (May 22, 2013)

​


A_LittleFeisty said:


> see you all in a little while I am off to the doctors



hope it goes well. Ttyl


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> If they give her the death penalty it will be a waste of good pussy.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Beth Karas ·We will get a one-hour notice once a verdict is reached so families can get to the courthouse. There will be no court on Friday and Monday, should there be no verdict this week. 

Today or Tuesday...


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Ha ha nurmi didnt want to say on camera where he was going to be during deliberation


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

It's not Thursday yet??  My whole day is shot now.

Wednesday sadz


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Ha ha nurmi didnt want to say on camera where he was going to be during deliberation



Check The Tavern for the Nurmster.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I was just reading on Websleuths, and someone there watched a different interview where Arias called the reporter a "Hater". Pfft. Now it's almost comical. Supposedly she told one reporter that she had her attorneys' blessings for this clusterf*ck of media pounding. Anyone buy that?
> ...



anyone have a link to that one?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Read backwards Tink, someone did post it.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha nurmi didnt want to say on camera where he was going to be during deliberation
> ...



Wouldn't be hard to spot the nose picker


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Tweets

now
 Wild About Trial @WildAboutTrial
Willmott is back up now. Judge dismissed jury and they began deliberations at 10:41. Headed back out now. #JodiArias
ExpandReplyRetweetFavorite
25s
 Wild About Trial @WildAboutTrial
Juan is up now to argue about it. Hard to type on phone sorry. Media is huddled around a  monitor watching the replay. #JodiArias
2m
 Wild About Trial @WildAboutTrial
Willmott is complaining that there is no option for parole and #JodiArias will be in prison for the rest of her life.
Expand
3m
 Wild About Trial @WildAboutTrial
The instruction deals with life in prison if sentenced. Willmott is up addressing this issue. #JodiArias
Expand
4m
 Wild About Trial @WildAboutTrial
Judge brought jury in to clarify a jury instruction that was left out.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Beth Karas ·We will get a one-hour notice once a verdict is reached so families can get to the courthouse. There will be no court on Friday and Monday, should there be no verdict this week.
> 
> Today or Tuesday...



This is going to take a while. It's a decision that can't be easy.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


The ABC interview she did the lady said she had rules no shots from the waist down showing prison stripes and no shots of her brushing her hair and putting on make up. But in the troy interview we saw her prison stripes


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

JW was escorted out by 3 deputies?  What's up with that?  Is it to make us believe that they have been threatened too?  Am I missing something,  I don't recall the DT getting threats.  Can anyone clarify this for me?  Thanks


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



You see those stripes in most of the interviews,  it's funny that she is so worried about her stripes while waiting for death. And I'm sorry but Jodi looked better with out make up on.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Jodi "when you are in a relationship, you are in a relationship"

Btw this case is making me lose my mind. I saw a woman with a white car filling up a gas can earlier today... I took a picture of her and the car just in case. LOL

I'm working on catching up from page 88 right now


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I was going to say something about her makeup earlier, but didn't. It really did look awful on her.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Wild About Trial @WildAboutTrial
I confirmed that with a court rep. No verdict reached yet just a juror question. We are still waiting patiently. #JodiArias
ReplyRetweetFavorite
now
 Wild About Trial @WildAboutTrial
A verdict has not been reached but I am hearing the jury has a question. #JodiArias


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> If she had been donating her hair since she's been incarcerated, then why didn't her mitigation gal have put that down as one of her mitigators?  That could be more easily documented than "She is a good friend".  They knew this day might be coming, she's been in jail 5 years, take a picture of her being shorn and show that as proof she's been a model hair farmer!



I think that was what the general topic of making the best of things was.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I was too. I think she looks like she was made up by a mortician. She looked pretty but her skin looked lifeless. I didn't want to say that because, under the circumstances, that sounds kind of cruel, but it's the first thing I thought.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wild About Trial @WildAboutTrial
> I confirmed that with a court rep. No verdict reached yet just a juror question. We are still waiting patiently. #JodiArias
> ReplyRetweetFavorite
> now
> ...



I just read on Websleuths that there was no juror question, but that the judge read an instruction.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > If she had been donating her hair since she's been incarcerated, then why didn't her mitigation gal have put that down as one of her mitigators?  That could be more easily documented than "She is a good friend".  They knew this day might be coming, she's been in jail 5 years, take a picture of her being shorn and show that as proof she's been a model hair farmer!
> ...



It has to be 10 inches to donate to Locks of Love and not treated. 

Previous hair farming falls under this category:


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Like I said earlier, I don't think these reporters wanted to be there interviewing Jodi,  they probably only brought her plain foundation neutral lip gloss and I couldn't tell if she had eye shadow.  Her hair was better in court earlier yesterday.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> JW was escorted out by 3 deputies?  What's up with that?  Is it to make us believe that they have been threatened too?  Am I missing something,  I don't recall the DT getting threats.  Can anyone clarify this for me?  Thanks



She has received threats I read about it before but can't remember where and it was mentioned in one of last nights interviews too


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Weird I actually liked her make up


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > JW was escorted out by 3 deputies?  What's up with that?  Is it to make us believe that they have been threatened too?  Am I missing something,  I don't recall the DT getting threats.  Can anyone clarify this for me?  Thanks
> ...



You know,  I get trashing the defendant,  their friends,  family,  and witnesses BUT not the attorneys. Even the threatening of these ppl is unacceptable.   (NOT SAYING IT IS OKAY TO DO ANY OF THIS)


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Well it was good that it wasn't over the top, but my impression of it remains the same.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I saw eye shadow. It was a more natural look though. So wait they had to BRING her make up? It wasn't her own?! WOW.

Did any one notice that in one interview she says she shouldn't say her stance on the DP but in another she says she doesn't believe in it


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Doesn't it seem eerily quiet without doc?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Wild About Trial @WildAboutTrial
> ...



That was for earlier this morning, when the jury first arrived. It had something to do with life in prison and parole. There's another going on now, but supposedly for a question. 

I hope they're going through the 8 mitigating factors that the defense team brought up, seeing where they all stand on those.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I saw eye shadow. It was a more natural look though. So wait they had to BRING her make up? It wasn't her own?! WOW.
> 
> Did any one notice that in one interview she says she shouldn't say her stance on the DP but in another she says she doesn't believe in it



Well she believed in at at least one time, when she planned a murder.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



I don't even get trashing the friends or family or witnesses. It's not them on trial.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Glad you are staying on top of it. Is it being live streamed?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Doesn't it seem eerily quiet without doc?



Yes. Hopefully he'll be back soon.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

New Jodi tweets Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 4h
"We love those who know the worst of us and don't turn  their faces away."  - Walker Percy
Expand
 Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 4h
"Never trust a reporter who has a nice smile." - William Rauch
Expand


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I don't know. Samuels and ALV had some criticism coming to them. But not harassment or threats.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

*court*


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Court

http://www.azcentral.com/community/mesa/articles/20130102live-video-jodi-arias-murder-trial.html


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



They're allowing the media in the courtroom, along with those that want to watch. Earlier, they videotaped it, then let the media go in to watch.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...


Trashing in the form of venting no threats.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I saw eye shadow. It was a more natural look though. So wait they had to BRING her make up? It wasn't her own?! WOW.
> ...



 I can't even decide if I find what you just said funny or not. Wow. Just wow.

Question I am still not clear is there still a possibility of life with parole?


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

I couldn't get bold/red/xxlarge in one post.  lol


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Juror questions!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



ALV and JW both received death threats.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Supposedly there is, but it's at the judge's discretion if the jury picks life.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



I know what you meant I just disagree. I see them all as victims.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



The jury was brought in early so Judge S could give them instructions on lwop that was left out.  JW pitched a fit about there not being parole as an option, don't know what came out of that, but suspecting:

DENIED!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

how come everyone I try to rep it says I can't because I have to spread it around but there is no one left I needed to rep. 

Here comes the question.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

*hung!!!!*


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Yes, I know. I said they didn't deserve threats or harassment, but they did deserve to be called out on the bullshit.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Oh shit they are hung right now! Judge giving more instructions!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Can't reach a unanimous decision. 

Judge wants to give advice if the jury will tell the court what it's about.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Going back to hash it out again.

Come on jury!


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *hung!!!!*



That was quick. Is the judge sending them back, or are we having another jury?


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *hung!!!!*
> ...



No she told them to get back there and try to work it out because we're all sick of it!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I misunderstood the wording sorry my bad.


SO if the jury stays hung what happens? New jury? Or judge just decides? I don't know how the new instructions helped at all.....


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

SO now if they  have a hung jury, is Womack going to come back and testify? And will Arias redo the powerpoint show, or actually apologize, for the first time, to the family?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



NO worries Tink, I wasn't being harsh, just reiterating.  If they can't decide unanimously then new jury. After that, if they can't decide, the judge decides. But I don't know whether she can determine the DP. I don't think she can. Anyone?


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Wait til the hangers get off media blackout and see JoJo's media blitz shows.  DOH!  Shouldn't have hung, should have dp'ed!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I think if they can't decide then she chooses between life or lwop. I'm not sure if life w parole is an option or not but she can't impose DP herself.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Wait til the hangers get off media blackout and see JoJo's media blitz shows.  DOH!  Shouldn't have hung, should have dp'ed!



Well, it was big news, so imagine if a new jury has to convene?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

TW no worries I didn't think you were being harsh lol


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

This is in the search below:

have you seen my bent finger?

I think that should be TM-ed in drstevej's honor.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

If they decided to say that they were hung this early, people must really be staunch in their positions.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

So does anyone know if life with parole is still an option? 

Did you guys see what i did at the gas station today?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

It's going to  eventually end up @ LWOP. Chance of parole in 25 years is crazy for a crime like this with no remorse.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> So does anyone know if life with parole is still an option?
> 
> Did you guys see what i did at the gas station today?



Supposedly the judge has that discretion, but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> So does anyone know if life with parole is still an option?
> 
> Did you guys see what i did at the gas station today?



Uh-oh. No gas cans, right? You better have the phone charged.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Yeah I don't think she'd get it but was wondering if it was an option


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > So does anyone know if life with parole is still an option?
> ...



LOL this case is making me  I saw a lady in a white car filling a gas can so I took her picture just in case.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



She probably thinks you are a stalker.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

If they are hung, the prosecutors can empanel a 2nd jury or even a third for a do-over on the penalty phase (that would include testimony, opening/closing, etc.)  If the 3 jury is hung the judge will ecide between 25 to life or lwop.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

LOL she didn't see me she was busy filling it. I took it from my car hahah


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If they are hung, the prosecutors can empanel a 2nd jury or even a third for a do-over on the penalty phase (that would include testimony, opening/closing, etc.)  If the 3 jury is hung the judge will ecide between 25 to life or lwop.



OMG I hope not I need this to be over today.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

"can", so Juan could also decide not to and let the judge sentence her with either lwop or lwp.

I'm thinking Judge S would go with lwop because she's been pissed for a while.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> LOL she didn't see me she was busy filling it. I took it from my car hahah



LOL Tink!  

We'll you on the witness stand with all your dirty laundry hanging out!  Don't worry we'll defend you from social media bashers and haters.   Her hair looks GORGEOUS today and did you see the shirt she's wearing?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If they are hung, the prosecutors can empanel a 2nd jury or even a third for a do-over on the penalty phase (that would include testimony, opening/closing, etc.)  If the 3 jury is hung the judge will ecide between 25 to life or lwop.



Wow. I thought it was only one more. That's kind of crazy.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

If they're hung, they're going to hang...

I don't think the hanger(s) will get over it... until they have sentencing regret when they see what she's been up to while they've been on media blackout.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If they're hung, they're going to hang...
> 
> I don't think the hanger(s) will get over it... until they have sentencing regret when they see what she's been up to while they've been on media blackout.



I agree, especially this early in deliberations.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > If they are hung, the prosecutors can empanel a 2nd jury or even a third for a do-over on the penalty phase (that would include testimony, opening/closing, etc.)  If the 3 jury is hung the judge will ecide between 25 to life or lwop.
> ...



That says they "can", I think it's at Juan's descretion to empanel again or let Judge S sentence.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I think they would rather have those regrets than regret the DP when they don't want it. I thought it was only one more jury you are saying 2 where did you hear that?!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I agree they are going to hang. How long do you think they have to try?

JA might plead for lwop at this point who knows.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

am I limited in thank you's too?


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > If they're hung, they're going to hang...
> ...



Yep, someone(s) is hung-hung out of the gate.  You're not going to change your mind and flip to dp.  And you're not going to change your mind and flip to lwop.

This is a serious decision... unless, they come to realize it was all for naught, all this time they've spent and then to "fail" and let someone else clean up behind you.  Maybe someone will split the difference for the sake of that, but I doubt it.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> am I limited in thank you's too?



I don't think so, I've been hitting that button like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I see what you mean,  I don't see them as victims,  they didn't do the crime. I can detach the relationship. Only the victims family are victims


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I agree they are going to hang. How long do you think they have to try?
> 
> JA might plead for lwop at this point who knows.



I'm predicting they'll be out an hour after lunch and say they just can't reach a unanimous decision.   There's only so long you can kick around "I'm not changing my mind"  lol


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > am I limited in thank you's too?
> ...



You can't do it twice on the same post, that's all.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

It's 1 more jury, then the judge decides.  

I can't imagine anyone wanting to go through this penalty phase again.  Not JM or even the Alexander family, once they have a chance to think about it.  Nor would the people of AZ want to prolong this further with a 2nd jury and all the $$ that would entail.  

I agree that if they're hung, then JM will, begrudgingly perhaps, take DP off the table and let the judge decide the sentence, LWOP or LWP.  I think she would sentence her to LWOP.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *hung!!!!*
> ...



Tooo quick


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

By the way did you guys see in the interview she said that she didn't agree with the decision not to present any mitigation witness'? But she understood the legal reasons why.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I think they would rather have those regrets than regret the DP when they don't want it. I thought it was only one more jury you are saying 2 where did you hear that?!



News post about AZ law.  Says they (prosecutor) can do up to 3 and if the 3rd fails, goes to judge, but they may not push to empanel another.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > am I limited in thank you's too?
> ...



I don't see the button anymore and I didn't give out that many. And I can't rep anyone anymore either because there's not enough to spread them out I need to go visit other threads and rep.

Never mind thanks is there after I refreshed.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> It's 1 more jury, then the judge decides.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone wanting to go through this penalty phase again.  Not JM or even the Alexander family, once they have a chance to think about it.  Nor would the people of AZ want to prolong this further with a 2nd jury and all the $$ that would entail.
> 
> I agree that if they're hung, then JM will, begrudgingly perhaps, take DP off the table and let the judge decide the sentence, LWOP or LWP.  I think she would sentence her to LWOP.



Yes. It would be nice not to hear anything from/about Jodi Arias for a long time, although I'll miss the people here. Only downside.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> By the way did you guys see in the interview she said that she didn't agree with the decision not to present any mitigation witness'? But she understood the legal reasons why.



I missed that one, I could only take so much of her.  I heard her talk about her mom not speaking because of too much negativity, but not her talk about any of the other witnesses.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



That's odd about the thanks button. I have no rep power, but I can thank freely.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > It's 1 more jury, then the judge decides.
> ...



I *think* that's exactly how it would go too, but Juan is like a bull dog with this, depends on how done HE is too.  He may try to stick it to her.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Testa, I stand corrected.  I thought HLN had it right but I should have known better!  

Tink, I find I cannot thank the same poster more than once within some unknown amount of time but I can thank others.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > By the way did you guys see in the interview she said that she didn't agree with the decision not to present any mitigation witness'? But she understood the legal reasons why.
> ...



She said her mom wrote a letter and wanted to speak and her dad too but defense said no.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



How can a second jury decide without knowing what the case was? This last mini trial lacked any substantial information, if you didn't know anything about the case.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

its back i can thank now i had to refresh


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I don't believe that, do you?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



They have to go through everything all over again. Guilt would stand but they have to have all evidence. It would take a very long time.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

WAIT!  There are alternates!  Beth Karas just said that, if all the jurors are joining in the debate, then they can hang.  BUT, if someone just steadfastly refuses to discuss options, then that juror(s) can be replaced by an alternate(s).  

Sooooo.....there's still a possibility with this jury, depending on the split.  If there are only 1 or 2 who just will not budge or discuss, they may be replaced.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Jodi Arias was always running the show. If *she* wanted her parents to speak, they would have spoken.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's hard to believe anything JA says. But I do believe her mother would have wanted to speak and write a letter. She has written one before and it is her daughter. What mother wouldn't? And her dad idk but he was there yesterday which is unusual


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> It's going to  eventually end up @ LWOP. Chance of parole in 25 years is crazy for a crime like this with no remorse.




Yeah...especially when she has already served 5....that 25 drops immediately goes to 20...she would be out at 53.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> WAIT!  There are alternates!  Beth Karas just said that, if all the jurors are joining in the debate, then they can hang.  BUT, if someone just steadfastly refuses to discuss options, then that juror(s) can be replaced by an alternate(s).
> 
> Sooooo.....there's still a possibility with this jury, depending on the split.  If there are only 1 or 2 who just will not budge or discuss, they may be replaced.



That doesn't seem fair. I mean it's like oh ok so you feel differently we'll just get someone who agrees.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



No, No. I meant that the defense said "no". Like she listens.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > WAIT!  There are alternates!  Beth Karas just said that, if all the jurors are joining in the debate, then they can hang.  BUT, if someone just steadfastly refuses to discuss options, then that juror(s) can be replaced by an alternate(s).
> ...



Tink, it doesn't mean that the alternatives would necessarily agree with the other jurors. But at least they would have listened to the entire case, without having to do it over. If they would be hung, again, at least it would be over faster.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Also, any new jury would need to accept the guilty verdict.  Does anyone know if they also need to accept the finding of especially cruel?  Or would that need to be relitigated?


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



IDK but that's how it works - Penalty phase is like it's own little mini-trial.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Also, any new jury would need to accept the guilty verdict.  Does anyone know if they also need to accept the finding of especially cruel?  Or would that need to be relitigated?



That's what I don't get. Strange system there in AZ.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > WAIT!  There are alternates!  Beth Karas just said that, if all the jurors are joining in the debate, then they can hang.  BUT, if someone just steadfastly refuses to discuss options, then that juror(s) can be replaced by an alternate(s).
> ...



No that doesn't seem fair,  the alternates are there to replace someone who can not continue their duties as a juror.


----------



## Politico (May 22, 2013)

Wow going just like I said it would. Still batting 1000 lol.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Yes, but only the jurors who refused to discuss and debate would be removed.  Not saying any of them are doing that.  But if you just steadfastly refuse to consider both options without a rationale, then you should not be in a group of people whose job it is to come to an unanimous consensus.  IMO


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



These poor jurors have been through so much.


----------



## Politico (May 22, 2013)

No one is refusing both options. That wasn't even part of the requirements.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Also, any new jury would need to accept the guilty verdict.  Does anyone know if they also need to accept the finding of especially cruel?  Or would that need to be relitigated?
> ...



According to what I read.  If this jury cannot come to a unanimous decision, then they will be replaced by a new jury and that jury will only decide on the penalty phase.  They will not decide on especially cruel....that has already been decided.

It would simply be up to the next jury to come to a unanimous decision on Life, LWOP or death.  If they cannot come to a unanimous decision then the judge will take it and decide on Life or LWOP...no death penalty.

"At the penalty phase, if the trier of fact is a jury and the jury is unable to reach a verdict, the court shall dismiss the jury and shall impanel a new jury," reads A.R.S. § 13-752 K. "The new jury shall not retry the issue of the defendant's guilt or the issue regarding any of the aggravating circumstances that the first jury found by unanimous verdict to be proved or not proved. If the new jury is unable to reach a unanimous verdict, the court shall impose a sentence of life or natural life on the defendant."

~AZFamily.com


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

I keep repeating..."Feed the turtles.  Don't feed the trolls."  "Feed the turtles.  Don't feed the trolls."


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Okay, I sweet talked and IO something or another to DH, he's calling the judge for the details on hung in penalty phase.  I gave him a list of questions, he'd better not forget one or I'll make him call back!  lol


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> WAIT!  There are alternates!  Beth Karas just said that, if all the jurors are joining in the debate, then they can hang.  BUT, if someone just steadfastly refuses to discuss options, then that juror(s) can be replaced by an alternate(s).
> 
> Sooooo.....there's still a possibility with this jury, depending on the split.  If there are only 1 or 2 who just will not budge or discuss, they may be replaced.



YAY Beth!  our solid source for info.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I thougt AZ says can impanel up to a 3rd jury.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > It's 1 more jury, then the judge decides.
> ...



We'll hook up in The Tavern and talk about Star Trek and Sheldon.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, 25!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Also, any new jury would need to accept the guilty verdict.  Does anyone know if they also need to accept the finding of especially cruel?  Or would that need to be relitigated?



They have to accept both


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

New search tag for the thread:

>>have you seen my bent finger?

lol


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I keep repeating..."Feed the turtles.  Don't feed the trolls."  "Feed the turtles.  Don't feed the trolls."



What trolls


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Also, any new jury would need to accept the guilty verdict.  Does anyone know if they also need to accept the finding of especially cruel?  Or would that need to be relitigated?
> ...



It would stricty be penalty phase, they would have to "assume" the rest, so would be juan open/jw open,  juan witnesses / defense witnesses, rebuttal, juan close/jw close.

Same thing all over again.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Testa what happened to your feet?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

From:  Testarosa
"I thougt AZ says can impanel up to a 3rd jury."


(I hate not being able to quote just part of the quote...lol.)

Anyway...a 3rd might be possible, but I dont think its normal.  I didnt read anything on a 3rd jury being empaneled.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I keep repeating..."Feed the turtles.  Don't feed the trolls."  "Feed the turtles.  Don't feed the trolls."
> ...



Tweet Tweet


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> From:  Testarosa
> "I thougt AZ says can impanel up to a 3rd jury."
> 
> 
> ...



I read that on a news feed quoting AZ law, so not double verified or anything.  I would think if it is true, it'd be highly uncommon, what prosecutor would have that tenacity (Juan .

AZ is weird on a few of their laws though so some of this has been out of the normal.  Okay, a LOT of this has been out of the norm.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> (I hate not being able to quote just part of the quote...lol.)


You can take out the part you don't want


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

I just thought of the ultimate Nurmi hell....THE case continues....lol...need new jury....new jodi show...might have to put nurmi on suicide watch...

"Now damnit, judge...I'm gonna ask you nicely one more time.  Can I please drop this witch of a client and get back to my normal life?"


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Testa what happened to your feet?



Some guy on here commented on my nail polish and it freaked me out a little.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Unknown, run of the mill, trolls.  Not any ex-WATs !!!            HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Oh lol there are always the foot fetish people


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I just thought of the ultimate Nurmi hell....THE case continues....lol...need new jury....new jodi show...might have to put nurmi on suicide watch...
> 
> "Now damnit, judge...I'm gonna ask you nicely one more time.  Can I please drop this witch of a client and get back to my normal life?"



But then he goes back to representing sex offenders. Lose/lose, as far as I can tell.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

We did 100 pages in a few short days, yikes.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Testa what happened to your feet?
> ...



Oh dear!  Sorry but that made me crack up laughing!  I would have removed the source of that comment too.  I miss the pic, though.


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

I was really astonished when the jury was claiming deadlock in under 2 hrs!  Though I know it's much harder to actually vote for death, than it is to agree with the DP in principle.

I can't imagine how they would impanel another jury, in that area, (or many many areas!) that hasn't been exposed to the media blitz of this case!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I know Viv it was rather quick but they have already decided on other areas how many times can they go around and around with the same thing. And to think she didn't even present mitigation witness


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> I was really astonished when the jury was claiming deadlock in under 2 hrs!  Though I know it's much harder to actually vote for death, than it is to agree with the DP in principle.
> 
> I can't imagine how they would impanel another jury, in that area, (or many many areas!) that hasn't been exposed to the media blitz of this case!



And the Alexander family will continue to wait for the last part of the justice Travis deserves 
I wonder how long it would take to form a new jury.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I wonder how big the split is


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Did they even go to lunch?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Look at it this way. If Arias gets LWOP, she is going to disappear faster. The media is going to lose interest. She is going to age in prison. She won't be the pretty young thang. She will be a distant memory. She will pull some of her stunts in prison, with some women who are *genuine* hard asses, and she will be put in her place. Remember, there she can't pull her manipulation, tricks and lies, cause a problem, and walk away. She is stuck there. 

If she gets the DP, there will be lingering interest in her and she'll get the attention from the media that she craves.

Who will care about the crazy person who killed her boyfriend, in a few years?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Never mind they didn't


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Look at it this way. If Arias gets LWOP, she is going to disappear faster. The media is going to lose interest. She is going to age in prison. She won't be the pretty young thang. She will be a distant memory. She will pull some of her stunts in prison, with some women who are *genuine* hard asses, and she will be put in her place. Remember, there she can't pull her manipulation, tricks and lies, cause a problem, and walk away. She is stuck there.
> 
> If she gets the DP, there will be lingering interest in her and she'll get the attention from the media that she craves.



All the reports say in jail she is soft spoken, keeps to herself. And is generally well liked.


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

_WAIT! There are alternates! Beth Karas just said that, if all the jurors are joining in the debate, then they can hang. BUT, if someone just steadfastly refuses to discuss options, then that juror(s) can be replaced by an alternate(s).

Sooooo.....there's still a possibility with this jury, depending on the split. If there are only 1 or 2 who just will not budge or discuss, they may be replaced._

I'm going to assume that HLN is wrong on that, like they are on so many things! A Juror has to be found unfit to continue serving by the judge. Unless they were exhibiting some totally bizarre behavior, removing a juror for refusing to change their mind would not fly! (and the judge would be crucified, IMO)


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

The gas can <s>stalking</s>, errrr research was hilarious Tink!


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Look at it this way. If Arias gets LWOP, she is going to disappear faster. The media is going to lose interest. She is going to age in prison. She won't be the pretty young thang. She will be a distant memory. She will pull some of her stunts in prison, with some women who are *genuine* hard asses, and she will be put in her place. Remember, there she can't pull her manipulation, tricks and lies, cause a problem, and walk away. She is stuck there.
> ...



She also got into an altercation with a cell mate. She is going to piss *someone* off.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I wonder how big the split is



All it takes is 1, right? Hopefully, if it is just 1 person, he or she can look at the circumstances from a different view. If he or she "pulled-a-Jodi" (I need to TM that.) in the jury selection on being able to sentence someone to death, then I seriously doubt his or her mind will change.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> The gas can <s>stalking</s>, errrr research was hilarious Tink!



Yes research lets call it that. hahahah (were you trying to do this <strike> stalking</strike>

crap that didn't work either lol


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

It's hard to vote to kill someone, especially if you think the person is crazy! I imagine it's more than one...I don't think the jury gives up in under 2 hrs for 1 hold out....I think the split is large and both sides pretty adamant


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

yes I was trying to do the strike, but I'm a pc dummy, lol


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



True. I think they all get in some scuffles who knows. I'm just commenting on the reports I've seen.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how big the split is
> ...



Maybe, but I think if it were just one they wouldn't have come back so soon and said they were stuck.
I really don't see how those instructions helped or changed anything but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I think she will get a successful appeal even if they do vote death.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

WOW so much happened while I was out. It took me 45 min to catch up on the posts lol.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Yes, I think it would take something serious to remove a juror and replace with an alternate.  

I think a hung jury would be worse than LWOP.  TW is right.  If she's given LWOP, then she pretty much disappears and that's what most people want...for her to just go away.  A hung jury would probably mean a new penalty phase down the road and this whole ugly saga will just keep going and going.  It really is enough already.  

My DH is shocked right now.  He felt since the jury found unanimously for both M1-premed and the especially cruel aggravating factor, then they would surely agree this warrants the DP.  He didn't see the whole trial, just snippets and my biased commentary.  But we were both floored when both OJ and Tot Mom (LOL) were acqutted so just goes to show how much we know.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Welcome back Feisty hope all went well!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I think she will get a successful appeal even if they do vote death.



Really?  Why?  You think her verdict will be overturned on appeal?  On what grounds?  Wow!


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I think she will get a successful appeal even if they do vote death.
> ...



On the M1 appeal???

NO! 

Why do you think that?


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

Off for a bit, will check back later!

I started playing around with CP to find my way around better, after chatting with some fun and helpful peeps at the tavern last nite...but I think I broke something...../klutzRme!


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

Oh I think she'll get a new trial too, down the roads, for several reasons....definitely want to read your thoughtson that..BBL


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I think she will get a successful appeal even if they do vote death.
> ...



About your previous comment first. I wasn't shocked at all about CA case so maybe my picker is right but I could have just had a lucky guess.  I wasn't shocked by this one either. OJ I think I was surprised but didn't follow like I followed the other 2.

Appeals- Well first because statistically more are over turned or commuted than not. Second there is a chance by the time she runs out the DP could be gone totally. But lastly, I'm just not sure she had a fair trial but we'll see.

I really hope we don't get a new jury I want this to be over ugh.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

I'm not convinced that she is going to get a new trial.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I clarified before. I don't think she'll get M1 overturned but she may get a new trial further down the road or just have her sentence commuted. Who knows. I also don't know all the laws and mistakes reasons people get appeals but statistically she has a better chance than not.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



 [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] can "not touching that" [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION]ers GIGANTIC KITTY but at least it not her actual kitty.  lol

Pelicans... not much to say about pelicans.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

If she gets LWOP that is probably less likely thought still possible, but if they come back DP ( which I am having doubts about at this point) mark my words this will be going on a long long time and there is a strong possibility that she will not ultimately be put to death.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

One actual kitty coming up


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Why do you say she didn't have a fair trial?

I believe it was a fair trial. Jodi chose to repeatedly lie to everyone, and not just in court. She courted the media before, during, and after being convicted. She's brought all the media attention to this case; if she had not done interviews after being arrested, we wouldn't be here talking about this today. Chances are, none of us would have heard about the case.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

I respectfully disagree, and hope you are wrong, that there would be grounds to overturn the M1 verdict.  I think she has been given more than a fair trial and it seems, with all the sidebars and in chambers conferences, all parties involved have been extra careful to prevent reversible error.  I SO hope you are wrong.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Kitties!


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Sorry, I was painting a volcano, I don't think she'll get M1 overturned or new trial.  I think they Hail Mary'ed to death (no pun intended) and no appellate judge would grant her a new trial.  Commuting dp - sure that would happen and we're all wasting our time in the "real world" with dp.  The only benefit of her actually getting dp is if she got it, she'd be solitary, no media until she won one of those appeals and was commuted, she has 20-25 YEARS to accomplish that, plenty of time to attend the Death Row University and get her lawyer degree.    

And that makes me think, if I was a juror hanging on dp, the reality is, she will never be executed, so I'd do dp based on that alone.  Of course, the jurors won't know until they're done the shenanigans that she's pulled the full story and get the full brunt of her self proclaimed self entitlement.   They don't know keeping her out of the media and in solitary is her worst punishment.  I don't believe anywhere in the instructions are there "book deals", "manipulating the general population", "endless media interviews", "continuation for her longevity (she doesn't smoke and her family lives a long time) in Travis' family's face", "granting a #sociofeedingoffattention" "tweeting from the gp and continuing to feed that large psycho ego" that lwop would grant her and death row would deny her, especially considering she would never see the needle.  They only thing the jurors have to go on what they've been told - PTSD, DV, Borderline PD, while we are privy to much more information and JoJo in our face every chance she gets, that has led us to "borderline??" yeah not so much, under-diagnosis and that solitary/no voice would be hell on earth and appropriate punishment.   Knowing what WE know and the reality of an actual execution possibility, dp makes sense for lwop'ers.

If I ever sit on a dp jury, I will take all those real realities into consideration ;-)


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I don't think m1 will be overturned that's not what I'm saying. I think DP could be commuted to life. And it's possible she could get another trial but I don't think it would do her much good. 

As for why I think it's not fair... I don't think it's fair when witnesses get intmidated from testifying, or when the lynch mob is doing all the things they are doing. Now I don't know enough about the law to say that it's enough for reversible error I'm just saying that statistically she has a greater chance of never actually getting the needle.

Now I do think she is guilty of m1 so don't misunderstand that. I personally am just not a proponent of the death penalty.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> One actual kitty coming up



Is it gigantic?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

I agree, AICY.  Arias is her own worst enemy because of her continual lying and attention-grabbing tactics.  And it was she who made this case so sensational with the allegations of sexual deviance, pedophilia, and DV.  It was her idea to go the route she did with her defense.  She sat in jail and thought and thought about where she could go to defend herself against this brutal murder and she made up these sordid, made-for-tv, exploitative details to get herself more attention.  I'm sure she thought everyone was stupid enough to believe the DV angle and she would walk free to continue getting her way.  

I cannot imagine what grounds there would be to grant her another trial on the murder charge.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > One actual kitty coming up
> ...



Go back to 102 I posted


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Santa,
what does aicy mean?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I agree, AICY.  Arias is her own worst enemy because of her continual lying and attention-grabbing tactics.  And it was she who made this case so sensational with the allegations of sexual deviance, pedophilia, and DV.  It was her idea to go the route she did with her defense.  She sat in jail and thought and thought about where she could go to defend herself against this brutal murder and she made up these sordid, made-for-tv, exploitative details to get herself more attention.  I'm sure she thought everyone was stupid enough to believe the DV angle and she would walk free to continue getting her way.
> 
> I cannot imagine what grounds there would be to grant her another trial on the murder charge.



I don't see where she'd be granted another trial either. Her attorneys throwing a hissy and asking to be removed because they can't control her isn't grounds for a new trial. 

I said it before and I'll say it again, it isn't the needle that will actually 'kill' her, it's solitary confinement for 23 hours a day. The only audience she'll have is herself. She will THRIVE in general population if given anything other than the DP.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Oh...I get what you're saying Tink.  I agree the DP will probably be abolished in the US before Arias' appeals were exhausted, should she be sentenced to DP.  In which case her sentence would be commuted to LWOP.  Agree.  

As for witnesses being intimidated and such, that's what happens when the media latches onto a trial and runs with every aspect of it.  So, unless televised trials are stopped, the players in the trial will be subject to criticism or praise, mild or harsh.  Also, Arias is quite responsible for her witnesses to be harassed because she has continued to do TV interviews and tweet, basically taunting the public to take a side.  She has had far too much to say at this stage of the judicial process, IMO.  People may be less angry at those supporting her if she had just been a bit less arrogant and famewhorish.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Animals as promised


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Kitties!



Thanks for the kitties!  At some point tomorrow during VERDICT WATCH! I'll post my black kitty and my ducks!  How did I ever not have ducks before?  When you hold them they wrap their neck around your neck and they're so soft.  

Hold the duck a l'Orange jokes, please!  They are "LAYING" ducks!  You can't eat something you name or your kid may end up with BPD.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Santa,
> what does aicy mean?



Oh!  Sorry.  I mean ACSY.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Oh...I get what you're saying Tink.  I agree the DP will probably be abolished in the US before Arias' appeals were exhausted, should she be sentenced to DP.  In which case her sentence would be commuted to LWOP.  Agree.
> 
> As for witnesses being intimidated and such, that's what happens when the media latches onto a trial and runs with every aspect of it.  So, unless televised trials are stopped, the players in the trial will be subject to criticism or praise, mild or harsh.  Also, Arias is quite responsible for her witnesses to be harassed because she has continued to do TV interviews and tweet, basically taunting the public to take a side.  She has had far too much to say at this stage of the judicial process, IMO.  People may be less angry at those supporting her if she had just been a bit less arrogant and famewhorish.



I agree. I also think she doesn't know how to shut up. I wonder why Judge removed gag order yesterday...


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I still don't know what acsy is LOL


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I have a pic of a hippo but the doc left lol


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Animals as promised



We are so OT!!  We could get banned for this:

Oh heck!  I didn't realize you went to the SD zoo!!  One of the best in the country. I graduated on the East Bay.  Love loved N CA for camping/outside and spent a lot of time in S CA, but would never ever ever live in CA again. 

Miss those N CA woods, these woods aren't user friendly, refer back to the gator photo.  

Okay, sorry everyone!!

Tweet tweet!  lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I still don't know what acsy is LOL



It's short for my username. LOL


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, AICY.  Arias is her own worst enemy because of her continual lying and attention-grabbing tactics.  And it was she who made this case so sensational with the allegations of sexual deviance, pedophilia, and DV.  It was her idea to go the route she did with her defense.  She sat in jail and thought and thought about where she could go to defend herself against this brutal murder and she made up these sordid, made-for-tv, exploitative details to get herself more attention.  I'm sure she thought everyone was stupid enough to believe the DV angle and she would walk free to continue getting her way.
> ...



I just have to say if Jodi gets DP it will be worse then 23 hours in her cell a day.
In AZ DP prisoners eat drink sleep and pee and poop in their cell. They only get to go to the exercise year 3 days a week for 2 hours on those same days she gets to shower. 1 15 min call a week and that is from her cell. I just can't remember the amount og time for visiting hours but I know it is only on Sundays and through glass.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I have a pic of a hippo but the doc left lol



Post it to entice him back.  I don't think he can resist hippos.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

I hope, for the amount of time the jury has been re-deliberating, that progress is being made on agreeing to something. It could be that there was a mitigating factor brought up by the defense that one of the jury couldn't get past.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know what acsy is LOL
> ...



We usually just yell "Aye!"  lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I still don't know what acsy is LOL



AyeCantSeeYou...just an abbrev.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Momma and baby


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I hope, for the amount of time the jury has been re-deliberating, that progress is being made on agreeing to something. It could be that there was a mitigating factor brought up by the defense that one of the jury couldn't get past.



You're right.  It has been quite awhile.  I thought at lunch they would figure out "well I'm not changing my mind!" and that would be it.

Shows they are taking their job seriously, as they have been all along, and working hard at it.  So if they are hung, it's not a flippant hung, they are really-super hung and no getting around it.  Right off the bat hung is a little unsettling. 

There's some kind of comfort that can be taken from that and in people and in the justice system, the seriousness and the dedication those jurors have put into this fiasco.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...I get what you're saying Tink.  I agree the DP will probably be abolished in the US before Arias' appeals were exhausted, should she be sentenced to DP.  In which case her sentence would be commuted to LWOP.  Agree.
> ...



Yep!  My point with the much longer winded post.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Animals as promised
> ...


I like safari park better than the zoo we did both. Why wouldn't you live here?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Welcome back Feisty hope all went well!



Everything went well. No med changes this time woohoo.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > I hope, for the amount of time the jury has been re-deliberating, that progress is being made on agreeing to something. It could be that there was a mitigating factor brought up by the defense that one of the jury couldn't get past.
> ...


They didn't even go to lunch today


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

OK..just heard more of another Arias interview from a clip on HLN.  Arias says she doesn't believe in hell the same way most people do.  She believes in forgiveness, mercy, and giving people 2nd chances.  Can you believe that crap?  NOW she believes in mercy????  She's a little late for Travis now, isn't she?  Unbelievable and it makes me sick.

Oh and she says she's not religious.  Well isn't that special?  Was she ever really a Mormon?  No, she was a MINO just to entice Travis.  Morally bankrupt is what she is.  All the rules are adaptable according to her whim.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

I have to say I like this picture.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink you were asking about reps earlier. here is a link that should help you understand better.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/155490-reputation-101-reps-for-newbie-s-of-the-usmb.html


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Last one. This is Amara, this is the second time I have met her she is beautiful. I wish I could post the video of her full speed run on here for you guys.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Last one. This is Amara, this is the second time I have met her she is beautiful. I wish I could post the video of her full speed run on here for you guys.



Oh yes, quite beautiful!  Nice photo.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Have to try this:


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Feisty hope all went well!
> ...



Great news  long day time for coffee and Angel food cake.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink you were asking about reps earlier. here is a link that should help you understand better.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/155490-reputation-101-reps-for-newbie-s-of-the-usmb.html



Thanks Feisty I get the gist of it. I just don't get and don't see it on there how many reps do I have to give out before I can rep the same person again?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

You guys think they will be coming back today?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Actually I like the dancing banana.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...




The first thing I did when I walked in the door was run to the kitchen and warm up a cup of coffee.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I have to say I like this picture.



Which part,  her ankle bling?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Actually I like the dancing banana.


lol me too!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink you were asking about reps earlier. here is a link that should help you understand better.
> ...



Not the same person in 24 hours and then you have to give 12 reps out to different people before you can rep a person again.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I like this picture.
> ...



How come she's allowed to wear a different top?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> You guys think they will be coming back today?



I think if they are sure they are hung, then they'll just say they don't want to go on and will end it today.  If they think there's hope they will agree after a night's sleep, then they will come back tomorrow.  I don't know if that makes sense.  

I think if they come back tomorrow it's because they feel they are making progress towards an unanimous verdict.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



That is what she wore for her interviews last night. lol


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



Regular or egg coffee?  I'm still going to try it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Bbl


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I like this picture.
> ...



Yep


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Yeah I know but I wonder why she is allowed a different top but not pants.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Egg Coffee. Next pot will be vanilla with vanilla almond milk.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > You guys think they will be coming back today?
> ...



I think they will debate/deliberate till mid day tomorrow and be done. Hung and then they can get on with their lives.  
NEVER did I think the jury would give up so quickly and try to run for cover,  but I really hope they can honestly plead their belief and offer some reasoning to their choice for her punishment. So sad.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



The top because of interview and they were only to show her from the waist up. Jodi did not know the AP photographer took this pic. She was heard saying that she will only do the interviews as long as they don't show the strips. lol.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I have to say I like this picture.



Man hands and feet. Sorry, but it's true.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



I'm not a flavored coffee person and no creamers just milk.  (Creamers don't settle well in me) but enjoy your next cup.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

She is on odd duck.  Why would she even care about the stripes. How absurd.

Do you think you could be a lone hold out or would you give in to pressure? I don't think it's just one but I could be wrong. Must be hard to be just one person, I hope they don't get pressured into something they don't want to.
Its odd that they were unanimous on everything else but then there was basically no mitigation and they are stuck. I guess it could be that some gave in before but decided that because they gave in before they aren't going to this time.
Also if it's up to the judge not only do I think LWOP because she's pissed but also remember she gave that other guy that killed his g/f and had m2 lwop.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I like this picture.
> ...



I agree! She has such big hands and feet weird.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

TW go back a few pages I posted some animal pics for you. Started with my kitties at 102


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Almond milk is not a creamer. I don't drink cows milk. I drink almond milk and it is good in coffee. Plus it has 50% more calcium then cows milk.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I like this picture.
> ...



Okay I'll say it now,  she does have ugly hands!  They had a close up of her hand one day and her middle finger looked larger (thicker) then her other fingers. Not proportioned. Yuck


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



Oh I know almond milk,  I had to medical fast and that's what I had to drink if I wanted coffee,its a bit sweet for me (didn't see they have an unsweetened one) but half and half,  and creamers are a no no for me. Now I want coffee.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW go back a few pages I posted some animal pics for you. Started with my kitties at 102



Nice shots tinks. The cats big and small are my favorites.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Silk now carries a non sweetened. I get mine at walmart.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Black coffee, no sugar, no milk, strong.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Only coffee I drink on occasion is cuban coffee but I only drink it when I go to my grandma's in FL. I do like almond milk.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

So no updates and no further questions?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> She is on odd duck.  Why would she even care about the stripes. How absurd.
> 
> Do you think you could be a lone hold out or would you give in to pressure? I don't think it's just one but I could be wrong. Must be hard to be just one person, I hope they don't get pressured into something they don't want to.
> Its odd that they were unanimous on everything else but then there was basically no mitigation and they are stuck. I guess it could be that some gave in before but decided that because they gave in before they aren't going to this time.
> Also if it's up to the judge not only do I think LWOP because she's pissed but also remember she gave that other guy that killed his g/f and had m2 lwop.



I am thinking it may be a 7-5 split felony 7 non felony 5 the same as the M1 verdict but now 7 DP and 5 LWOP maybe.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Only coffee I drink on occasion is cuban coffee but I only drink it when I go to my grandma's in FL. I do like almond milk.



I love the chocolate it reminds me of a chocolate milk shake. 1 of these days I am going to freeze some and then put it in my food processor to see if I can get ice cream.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Only coffee I drink on occasion is cuban coffee but I only drink it when I go to my grandma's in FL. I do like almond milk.



Is that the really thick stuff, like sludge?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Maybe I'm thinking of Middle Eastern coffee I've tried.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Black coffee, no sugar, no milk, strong.



I can't even have tea without milk and sugar!  I'm a weakling I know.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So no updates and no further questions?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Only coffee I drink on occasion is cuban coffee but I only drink it when I go to my grandma's in FL. I do like almond milk.
> ...



It's like espresso but with lots of sugar. Might be more accurate to say sugar with espresso lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink you were asking about reps earlier. here is a link that should help you understand better.
> ...



I think you can only rep the same person 1 out of 12 times.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Only coffee I drink on occasion is cuban coffee but I only drink it when I go to my grandma's in FL. I do like almond milk.
> ...



Chocolate almond milk?  That sounds good,  don't remember seeing that.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Kitties!



aww...those are cute...are those yours tink?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Saw this on facebook, take it for what you will.
A message from a member of this page. I've copied it out verbatim but have left out the poster's name. If you wish to come forward, please do so in the comments:

"I have unfortunately been in prison where she will go, and TRUST ME!!! She will NOT be the Predator..she WILL be the Prey!!! Prison is WAAAY different than that safe little jail she is in now!!! She's in for a rude awakening!!! And what she said about starting programs and clubs and helping the "illiterate" inmates..NEVER going to happen!!! She's going to be in COMPLETE isolation for AT LEAST five years, and after she manages to "program down" to a lower classification....she still needs to realize that's she's now an INMATE!! The State runs every aspect of your life, so NO she won't be contributing ANYTHING to society!! The closest she'll get is a 50 cent an hour job as a GED tutor..but that will take her YEARS and YEARS to get that "privilege". And her smug, superior attitude she has, all that's going to get her is beaten up and robbed!! So, it would be in her best interest to just SHUT UP FOR ONCE IN HER LIFE and get OK with the fact that as soon as that gate closes behind her at the "Perryville Complex" sign, nobody cares that she's Jodi Arias...for the rest of her disgusting life, all anyone will know about her is her INMATE NUMBER!!!"


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Question: was Jodi's family in court when the judge told the jury to get back to work. 
I have been trying to find them, mI'm sure they weren't


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Kitties!
> ...



Yup. 12 and 1 years old.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I'm a jerk.  
I can hear the knock on the door.....(((start XXX music)))
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiJ7o5oftWs]Big Lebowski - Karl, the Expert (cable scene) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Sadly, the reps are meaningless now that repwhore has left.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > She is on odd duck.  Why would she even care about the stripes. How absurd.
> ...




Good catch feisty...probably about that way...I dont think they would have come back so quick if it was just one or two...Id say their are 3-5 that against putting her to death.

The thing for this jury is that why go thru the whole trial and then not even be the one to decide her fate?  Its gonna be LWOP I hope...just life would suck...she would be out at 53 most likely.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Is the young one rambunctious with the older one?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

What I don't get is if they found that it was cruel enough to warrant DP and they are death qualified. Then basically NO mitigation was presented, how did they get stuck? I mean why even vote aggrivated then?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



So my daughter sends me a text the other day from school.  She says hey dad, Im getting a kitten...she says its one of those kittens that stays a kitten.  Im like really?  It stays a kitten?  Yeah right!!

Problem is we have a little bichon dog...so I told her no...


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yes she's a total PITA! Sometimes they cuddle but most of the time she is a bully. A lot of times she wants to play but the older one just isn't into it. We had another cat that passed away a little over a year ago she was best of friends with my oldest and when she passed the oldest cried all night because she can't stand to be alone, so we got the baby and the crying instantly stopped. So it was good but sometimes she definitely can't stand her lol.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Dog's and cats are often the best of friends, especially if the cat introduced is a kitten. That being said I have no idea about any cat that stays a kitten lol


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

OT:  Wow...Amy Murphy is a hottie!!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

who is amy murphy?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

She interviewed Jodi...yesterday.  She was just on JVM talking about her interview.  She makes Jodi look like a bigger bow wow than she really is.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Question: was Jodi's family in court when the judge told the jury to get back to work.
> I have been trying to find them, mI'm sure they weren't



Yeah, the court room didnt look real full...saw travis family there.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Sheriff deputies just went to juror hallway


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



That's true! They don't have to be kittens to bond with dogs though. I had a Persian for 2 years before I got my teacup poodle, then 2 years later, I got my beagle. Believe it or not, the beagle is more attached to Sunny (kitty) than my poodle is. My poodle is jealous of him - she thinks he's going to steal her food, take her spot on the couch, etc. Polly, my beagle, "protects" him from my poodle.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Question: was Jodi's family in court when the judge told the jury to get back to work.
> ...



Jodi's family was not there.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

My oldest used to try to nurse on my roomates dog when she was a kitten it was hilarious.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if it's true that in prison she'll be in isolation for years before she works her way to GP with others if she gets LWOP or lwp?


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

done for day


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


>



hey you are back. I was going to post an actual hippo for you before but you said bye


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink you were asking about reps earlier. here is a link that should help you understand better.
> ...



!2!

Juroros are gone for the day now ~sigh~


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I really don't think it's going to be DP. I hope they decide tomorrow. Do you think they will still be hung?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Ok tomorrow I hope you guys can keep me updated because I'll be out gotta pick my cousin up in LA


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


>



Yay! You're back! 

Now, Don't leave us like that again!!!


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, you guys are worth hanging around. For sure.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

I don't know if anyone posted this link yet. Another interview.




http://hollywoodlife.com/2013/05/22/jodi-arias-interview-jury-death-penalty/


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I really don't think it's going to be DP. I hope they decide tomorrow. Do you think they will still be hung?



I believe that they are making progress. If they weren't able to get past anything, I don't think they'd have gone back and deliberated as long as they have since this morning. If it takes them a week to work it out to where they all agree, that's fine with me.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

did u hear what they said on hln
she said in this county there was a jury said hung twice went back for 4 days then came back and said DP
Chat Conversation End


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes, I think it would take something serious to remove a juror and replace with an alternate.
> 
> I think a hung jury would be worse than LWOP.  TW is right.  If she's given LWOP, then she pretty much disappears and that's what most people want...for her to just go away.  A hung jury would probably mean a new penalty phase down the road and this whole ugly saga will just keep going and going.  It really is enough already.
> 
> My DH is shocked right now.  He felt since the jury found unanimously for both M1-premed and the especially cruel aggravating factor, then they would surely agree this warrants the DP.  He didn't see the whole trial, just snippets and my biased commentary.  But we were both floored when both OJ and Tot Mom (LOL) were acqutted so just goes to show how much we know.



I think maybe people realize when they vote for the death penalty that it's just as though they're killing the person themselves.  And regardless of the law, they may not think it's right to kill another human being and they want no part of doing it.  Especially if they're Christians and actually follow the teachings of Christ rather than being hypocrites like most Christians are.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't think it's going to be DP. I hope they decide tomorrow. Do you think they will still be hung?
> ...



Making progress could still go either way.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> What I don't get is if they found that it was cruel enough to warrant DP and they are death qualified. Then basically NO mitigation was presented, how did they get stuck? I mean why even vote aggrivated then?



I was talking to my husband about that,  why say the crime is extremely cruel and attach the DP if they were not going to dish it out as punishment??? To appease the Alexander family?  That sucks


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Especially if they're Christians and actually follow the teachings of Christ rather than being hypocrites like most Christians are.



I am a pro death penalty Christian.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Question: was Jodi's family in court when the judge told the jury to get back to work.
> ...



I am suspicious as to why they were there so early?  Was it to be a constant reminder to the jury when they came out with questions?  "Here we are,  we are waiting! "


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I think it would take something serious to remove a juror and replace with an alternate.
> ...



That's why they would not be able to serve on a DP case.  That's part of what jury selection is for...weeding out those potential jurors who conscientiously object to the DP no matter the circumstances.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


>



Thank you Doc


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Glad to see ya, Doc!

Me too, pro death penalty Christian.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Well, sometimes I don't think people even realize they feel that way until presented with the actual opportunity to have someone put to death.  And when the reality hits them of what they are doing, they balk.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I think it would take something serious to remove a juror and replace with an alternate.
> ...



These jurors were DP qualified so they should be able to do it I feel it is more the split of felony and non felony with the jurors. there was a 7-5 split at conviction.


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Glad to see ya, Doc!
> 
> Me too, pro death penalty Christian.



Cool. Guess we are HIPPO-crites according to some.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



maybe  they thought it would be quick. A lot of us did


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see ya, Doc!
> ...



See this is why u can't leave us!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Don't forget they were unanimous on the premeditation and unanimous on the aggravating factor being proven so they've been in agreement much more than not.  I have hope they will have a unanimous decision, just don't know what that will be.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


>



HEY! Happy to see you back.  I'll respond with an excited Ron Swanson


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Could have been, but I'm glad they were there just the same. 
I hope they can clear up their differences so they can close this case and go back to their families and lives.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



But what difference would that make? They are both DP convictions and they all agreed premed plus aggravated?

I'm an anti death penalty atheist also I'm a human.... why are we identifying religious affiliations?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I would not be able to do it. I would have been weeded out as a juror. But if you are death penalty qualified, and you follow the law, and you have reached all these other thresholds, it is perplexing that they are having such a difficult time in light of the scant mitigation.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

Pro-death penalty Christians.  That's why I quit going to church.  I couldn't stand the hyprocrisy.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Even juror 8 said it was different qualifying than it would be to impose it


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Pro-death penalty Christians.  That's why I quit going to church.  I couldn't stand the hyprocrisy.



Some Christians go to church to worship God. 

Good luck on finding a perfect church, and if you do.... don't join it... you'll ruin it.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I understand it's a heavy decision, but you have to know that going in.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Did you guys hear Beth say on HLN that there was a jury in this county that came back twice and said they were hung and then after 4 more days found unanimous death?


Speaking of hypocrits, NG just said they can't say hate at her house I almost spit out my water LOL


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> But what difference would that make? They are both DP convictions and they all agreed premed plus aggravated?
> 
> I'm an anti death penalty atheist also I'm a human.... why are we identifying religious affiliations?



I am maybe agnostic, but probably more atheist leaning. I'm pretty sure I'm also human, lol.


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > But what difference would that make? They are both DP convictions and they all agreed premed plus aggravated?
> ...



I can work with that.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

LOL TW some how I had guessed that about you I don't know why. Especially the human part, I was sure about that.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you guys hear Beth say on HLN that there was a jury in this county that came back twice and said they were hung and then after 4 more days found unanimous death?
> 
> 
> Speaking of hypocrits, NG just said they can't say hate at her house I almost spit out my water LOL



No no no. She leads by example, not by words.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

My daughter just sent me the cutest video of my grand son in the bath trying to swim. He is laughing so hard and splashing water all over. I can't wait to see him. I am leaving next week to go pick him and his sister up in Ohio that is the some what half way point. My mom's house.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Because I said:



> I think maybe people realize when they vote for the death penalty that it's just as though they're killing the person themselves. And regardless of the law, they may not think it's right to kill another human being and they want no part of doing it. Especially if they're Christians and actually follow the teachings of Christ rather than being hypocrites like most Christians are.



Jeez, even Ghandi noticed it when he said " I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians.  Your Christians are so unlike your Christ."  Understatement of the millenium.


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



I definitely think that is part of it. They've made a point to be front and center and very dramatic , that is not accidental!


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Well they aren't on TV blabbing about Jodi Arias. But they are showing up for their brother. I can understand that.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Didn't Tenisha give a couple interviews before?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Didn't Tenisha give a couple interviews before?



Before the trial as far as I recall.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you guys hear Beth say on HLN that there was a jury in this county that came back twice and said they were hung and then after 4 more days found unanimous death?
> 
> 
> Speaking of hypocrits, NG just said they can't say hate at her house I almost spit out my water LOL



 for your NG comment


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

I can certainly understand if the family feels hatred and anger toward her. She slaughtered their brother. Hopefully at some point they can move past that. It can't be easy with her plastering herself all over the news, and right after saying she knew the family never wanted to look at her again.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Pro-death penalty Christians.  That's why I quit going to church.  I couldn't stand the hyprocrisy.
> ...



LOL

I rest my case.


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



I can understand it too....but wrongo on the not on Tv...thy have been, and the internet


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Especially if they're Christians and actually follow the teachings of Christ rather than being hypocrites like most Christians are.
> ...



Same here! Self defense is one thing, but this case most definitely wasn't about that.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



They haven't been on TV since the trial started.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Life is all about choices. We all decide the path we want to take in life. It does not matter what or who you are christian non christian black white yellow pink brown tan blue green purple. Every has their beliefs. I don't think it matters at all. Who has the right to judge anyone for who and what they are?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Not all of them have been on TV but they did get reprimanded by the judge for stuff on the net.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I agree Feisty, I owe you a rep and a thanks


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

I am not disparaging them....just keeping it real. They'v suffered a horrible loss and have right to seek justice for their brother. I'm just not one to fawn over ordinary people and anoint them for sainthood like I've seen some do!


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Maybe not, I didn't note the dates.but they certainly have been on Tv, and they certainly have been on the internet, and had many "friends" all over the media who clami to be speaking for "the friends and family of Travis"


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

Did some of you people know, Travis?  I just wonder because I've noticed how some people talk about him as if he was their best buddy.  Travis this and Travis that.

I'm not attached to him at all, in fact he's the good-looking, charismatic kind of guy I can imagine doing all kinds of abusive crap to women.  Not that being good-looking automatically makes you a bad guy, but I don't know...just the fact that he got so involved with her, helping her convert to Mormonism so they could live happily ever after and then dumping he like yesterday's news.

Do, did y'all know him, is that why you like him so much?  Just what makes you think he's such a saint?  I'm curious.  I very likely missed something because I haven't followed this trial all that closely. 

I can certainly see why he would be immensely charming, being so good-looking and a motivational speaker and all.  Probably capable of turning the ladies' hearts to mush, I would imagine.


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Jeez, even Ghandi noticed it when he said " I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians.  Your Christians are so unlike your Christ."  Understatement of the millenium.



Ghandi was talking about you.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Not all of them have been on TV but they did get reprimanded by the judge for stuff on the net.



I heard about that. Again, I feel like I will cut them more slack. They lost a family member and in a horrific way. In their shoes, I don't know if I would be able to stop myself from knocking her clear out. Especially with the game playing, lack of remorse, or even compassion for them.

I cut the Arias family slack as well with the reported strange behavior in court. The entire experience must be surreal for all of them.

Jodi is a murderer, and a convicted felon. She should shut the F up.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

I just hate it when being a christian is brought into an argument.
One of the commandment Though shall not kill. Way back in the time the bible was originally written if this commandment was broken you were stoned to death. You know an eye for an eye.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Did some of you people know, Travis?  I just wonder because I've noticed how some people talk about him as if he was their best buddy.  Travis this and Travis that.
> 
> I'm not attached to him at all, in fact he's the good-looking, charismatic kind of guy I can imagine doing all kinds of abusive crap to women.  Not that being good-looking automatically makes you a bad guy, but I don't know...just the fact that he got so involved with her, helping her convert to Mormonism so they could live happily ever after and then dumping he like yesterday's news.
> 
> ...



Oh Jodi.


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Not all of them have been on TV but they did get reprimanded by the judge for stuff on the net.



And stuff in the court room...both on the record and in chambers. One of the WAT lawyers wrote about it at one time


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Who called him a saint? Do you have to be a saint to have justice?


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I just hate it when being a christian is brought into an argument.
> One of the commandment Though shall not kill. Way back in the time the bible was originally written if this commandment was broken you were stoned to death. You know an eye for an eye.




Genesis 9:6  &#8220;Whoever sheds man&#8217;s blood, by man his blood shall be shed. For in the image of God He made man."


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Did some of you people know, Travis?  I just wonder because I've noticed how some people talk about him as if he was their best buddy.  Travis this and Travis that.
> 
> I'm not attached to him at all, in fact he's the good-looking, charismatic kind of guy I can imagine doing all kinds of abusive crap to women.  Not that being good-looking automatically makes you a bad guy, but I don't know...just the fact that he got so involved with her, helping her convert to Mormonism so they could live happily ever after and then dumping he like yesterday's news.
> 
> ...


 I don't get were you are saying that we love Travis and we think he is a saint. No one from this group has ever said such a thing. If you would like to know what people think just ask. It is quite offensive to be accused of something because of a persons assumptions.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> I am not disparaging them....just keeping it real. They'v suffered a horrible loss and have right to seek justice for their brother. I'm just not one to fawn over ordinary people and anoint them for sainthood like I've seen some do!



Who is fawning? I am considering how I would feel in their position. And I'm pretty certain that I would hate her for what she did to my brother in killing him, in destroying his memory, and then treating the family with disregard.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Life is all about choices. We all decide the path we want to take in life. It does not matter what or who you are christian non christian black white yellow pink brown tan blue green purple. Every has their beliefs. I don't think it matters at all. Who has the right to judge anyone for who and what they are?



If you are a Christian, there are certain teachings you're supposed to live by.  That's pretty common knowledge, is it not?   When you tout yourself as a Christian and then just toss those teachings aside, you're a hypocrite.  And while it is your "right" to do that, other people also have the right to notice it, point it out, and criticize you for it.

Especially on a forum like this.  And from what I've noticed just recently, some members of your gang have no compunction about getting "judgmental" if someone contradicts them or calls them out.   

A good Christian would be praying for this woman's everlasting soul, not screaming for her death.  

I guess it's a case of you can't have your cake and eat it too.

I just take issue with people who claim to be Christians and in no way resemble what a  Christian should be like according to the teachings of Christ.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Were your dogs marking their territory in the house?...thats what Im afraid of.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Can you take the religious discussion to the religion thread please?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

I don't know what the hullabaloo is all about.  The Alexander siblings have not been on TV recently but their friends certainly have been out in force.  So what?  That is far different than the defendant, now convicted murderer, being out on the airwaves spouting her piehole off to anyone who will film her.  Arias is the one who committed this senseless vicious murder and her choice to continue to disparage Travis after the jury has made its decision is just plain vindictive.  Done for no other reason but to taunt the victims who have already asked to never have to see their Travis' killer again.  She has no remorse, she has no conscience, she has no empathy, regret, or feelings.  She feels justified, she will warp whatever happens to her into some sick vindication of what she supposedly wanted all along.  

As I've repeatedly said.  She won when she killed Travis.  From that moment forward they will be forever linked.  That's what she wanted and would not let him live without.  She won.  All the rest is just playtime.


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

This message is hidden because Kooshdakhaa is on your ignore list.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Did some of you people know, Travis?  I just wonder because I've noticed how some people talk about him as if he was their best buddy.  Travis this and Travis that.
> 
> I'm not attached to him at all, in fact he's the good-looking, charismatic kind of guy I can imagine doing all kinds of abusive crap to women.  Not that being good-looking automatically makes you a bad guy, but I don't know...just the fact that he got so involved with her, helping her convert to Mormonism so they could live happily ever after and then dumping he like yesterday's news.
> 
> ...



I did not know Travis personally.  I wish I could have known him.  But I wanted to address the Mormon statement.  Travis did not convert Jodi,  Jodi converted to Travis and his religion. Remember she joined the church BEFORE they dated,  she was trying to be what she thought he wanted or needed.  Travis did not toss her out,  he was ducking for cover from a stalking liar.  His ONLY mistake was continuing the sexual relationship. But he was a guy,  as Jodi was a non abused woman going back for more time and time again. 
Not one person could confirm any of Jodi's claims,  not even his most recent girl friends.  His character weighs so much more than hers,  she was a fake,  a liar,  thief,  and murderer. But this was just my opinion based on the facts of this case.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

oops sorry back off topic again.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Life is all about choices. We all decide the path we want to take in life. It does not matter what or who you are christian non christian black white yellow pink brown tan blue green purple. Every has their beliefs. I don't think it matters at all. Who has the right to judge anyone for who and what they are?
> ...



There are different religions which are you referring to?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

" I very likely missed something because I haven't followed this trial all that closely. "

Yes, you did.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Go look at the 2nd tweet down:

https://twitter.com/courtpio

Could it be the jury was asking for clarification on one part of the instructions?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Did some of you people know, Travis?  I just wonder because I've noticed how some people talk about him as if he was their best buddy.  Travis this and Travis that.
> ...



Ummmm she didn't convert before they dated he was the one that baptized her. And the fact that he was a guy is really not a reason for anything. No she shouldn't have killed him but it was both of their responsibilities to continue or discontinue the sexual relationship. Contrary to what you may believe men like women are able to say no.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Who said Travis was a saint?  I mean surely if you come into a thread and accuse of such, there would be some reason, right?  Whoever accused should supply a link to whoever called him a saint.

Otherwise you just look like a jodi sympathizer.  Travis made some mistakes for sure....his biggest mistake was letting this wench in his life at all.

Right now its about justice for Travis and the family....Even though travis made mistakes, he was a law abiding citizen....his life was taken by someone who is anything but.

Maybe this accuser shouldnt take what Jodi says so seriously...you would think that after all of these months we would all learned at least that much.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Did some of you people know, Travis?  I just wonder because I've noticed how some people talk about him as if he was their best buddy.  Travis this and Travis that.
> ...



First of all, I'm speaking in generalities, not accusing any particular individual of anything. 

And secondly, I DID ask.  That's what my post was all about...asking about what I've perceived.  Did I miss something? Because I've seriously noticed that people (not just here) talk about him like he was such a great guy.  Was he?  If so, how do people know he was a great guy?   

For example, when I ask, "Just what makes you think he's such a saint," a NONDEFENSIVE answer would be something like:

"Oh, I don't think he's a saint.  Nothing like that.  In fact, he may have led her on a bit.  But he didn't deserve to die and she deserves to be punished for killing him.'


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

I don't think that the Alexanders have to approach Jodi Arias with fairness in their hearts and minds. She did damage. That was the point I was trying to make. It's apples to oranges. Neither are perfect people. There are no perfect people, but it makes no sense to compare the way they are behaving to what Arias is doing. They didn't kill her brother. KWIM?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I have a question for you exmo's I think DrSteve said he was one, and viv married to one right? 

I have read that Mormons do not believe in hell in the traditional christian sense with a devil and all that but rather they have something called outer darkness that is just not as good as the other levels of after life. Is this correct? 
I only ask because NG said that Jodi saying she didn't believe in hell or the devil was inconsistent with her claim to be mormon and I thought it may actually be more consistent... help me out please?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



No, they don't. Unless you consider sleeping in my bed, kicking me off the couch, etc. LOL


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > I am not disparaging them....just keeping it real. They'v suffered a horrible loss and have right to seek justice for their brother. I'm just not one to fawn over ordinary people and anoint them for sainthood like I've seen some do!
> ...



I said I wasn't fawning, like I have seen many do (all over the extreme internet sites, etc as was being discussed) Not sure why you are taking things so personally and being defensive? (at least how it reads!)

As I already said, they of course have every right to want and seek justice for their brother! Hate is not something I do..and I truly can not imagine how would feel or react if I had to walk in the shoes of either family! But I know myself well enough to know I would leave no stone unturned to find justice for anyone in my family that was brutalized as he was.

But that doesn't mean they (or I) if it were me should get a "pass" oor not be accountable for whatever choices made.

I find it interesting, that some folks are demonized and trashed while others are seemingly canonized for no other reason  or individual merit, than the side of the court room they sat on!


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Oh please, that's crap, asking what makes everyone think he's a saint means you've already made a judgement.


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

Not an Ex-MO but here's the layout a-la LDS


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Here is the thing. The way you post came across to all the originals from this group is that it was saying that we were making these statements. Maybe we should step back and start all over.


Hi my name is Feisty. Yes I think Jodi is guilty. I feel it is the juries job to make the call on what term jodi should get. Now on Travis no he was not a saint he did break many rules with in his church. I don't feel Jodi was right in murdering Travis.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Oh I thought you had said you were Dr steve. Thanks for the chart not sure I understand though.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Life is all about choices. We all decide the path we want to take in life. It does not matter what or who you are christian non christian black white yellow pink brown tan blue green purple. Every has their beliefs. I don't think it matters at all. Who has the right to judge anyone for who and what they are?
> ...



There's good people and bad people regardless of where you are. No country, religion, sect, race, etc is without good and bad. It's the way the world is and always has been. Just because someone says they are a Christian does not mean they eat, sleep, and breathe a certain way no more than someone that believes Scientology does. Just as there are different degrees of intelligence, there are different degrees to religion is peoples' lives. No one person on this planet is perfect. I don't know anyone that would want to be.


----------



## drstevej (May 22, 2013)

I like Mormon missionary visits. They are fun.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



Sorry Viv, I think something else set me off, I didn't intend to be rude. I have no love for the family, I don't know them, I have no love for their brother, I didn't know him. 
I simply feel that comparing what a murderer does, that is crappy, to victims of that murderer who may do something crappy are different things to an extent. It doesn't make something that they do wrong a right. It is simply more understandable under the circumstances. I've said the same for Arias's family. Arias is a murderer, she should shut up, she's done more than her share of damage and wrong.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I think you got everyone hackles up bringing up religion and calling them hypocrits. We try to stay off the religion topic in here there are other threads for that. But that's why everyone was defensive I think (I can't speak for them) 
Anyway, I don't think TA was a saint, but he didn't deserve to die that way. I'm not a proponent for death anyway. Everyone take a deep breath and lets start over lol


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I have a question for you exmo's I think DrSteve said he was one, and viv married to one right?
> 
> I have read that Mormons do not believe in hell in the traditional christian sense with a devil and all that but rather they have something called outer darkness that is just not as good as the other levels of after life. Is this correct?
> I only ask because NG said that Jodi saying she didn't believe in hell or the devil was inconsistent with her claim to be mormon and I thought it may actually be more consistent... help me out please?



The way I understand it, they don't believe in hell, as in eternal damnation as some Christian do....yes on the outer darkness----that being the lowest layer of their "hell", like there's several layers (or steps) of heaven. A murderer would be cast into the outer darkness, lowest level, hve the deepest condemnation and hardest road to earn any redemption. But redemption is always possible


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Viv that's what I thought so she's not really contradicting the religion in her interview like Nancy says. no shock that's NG lies or doesn't understand the Mormon religion. Actually I'll assume she's not lying this time a lot of people just don't know all the stuff. Like they get their own planets too lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 22, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



You obviously haven't been reading much of what we've said. I don't recall anyone on this thread saying he was ever a saint. I know he's used her as much as she's used him. Others here have said the same.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Ummm yes!  She was baptized in November 06 they dated Feb 07.i meant Travis was an average man,  they don't refuse unattached sex! Yes and at no point did Jodi say NO.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Wow I am so proud of everyone. We are a much tighter group then what I thought. Everyone stayed cool but voiced how they felt.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

I forgot the great gift given to me by Testa, "feed the turtles...."


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Compared to the person who hacked him up....lied about it 3 times and continues to piss on his grave...compared to that we are all saints...


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I don't know the exact date that they called it officially dating but they were already involved in more than a friendly relationship. And he was the one that sent the missionaries to her house. I'm not saying that means he led her on, I'm really not. But I see no point in misconstruing things. She's guilty enough with the truth.
Men who think someone is stalking them and are fearful of that person would most certainly refuse sex.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I forgot the great gift given to me by Testa, "feed the turtles...."


----------



## Snookie (May 22, 2013)

Travis was a notorious back door man.  Karma baby.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Wow I am so proud of everyone. We are a much tighter group then what I thought. Everyone stayed cool but voiced how they felt.



Imagine that,  a simple address change!


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

I think Alexander was messed up. Just like I think female DV victims can be messed up. I think he worried to a degree about her behavior, but found it more irritating than scary, until the end. I'm sure he didn't have the best role models for a healthy relationship in his parents.

She offered a no strings attached sexual relationship and lived 1000+ miles away from him. That seemed safe. It was clear he wasn't going to marry her, he told her that. Should he have disengaged? Yes. But he was promising her nothing, so I don't understand the "leading on" part. She knew what was up. 

I think he was addicted to the type of sex  she offered, where there was no limits. 

Women get addicted to men and if they are killed in a horrific murder like this, with a guy traveling all that time and mileage, planning her murder because she decided to move on, people would not say that she had a part in it, or blame her, the way I see so frequently done on forums, because Alexander was a man.


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

Snookie is your personal forum mission to be contrary? Or you have you actually followed the case? Just curious, I can roll with ya either way )


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I don't know the exact date that they called it officially dating but they were already involved in more than a friendly relationship. And he was the one that sent the missionaries to her house. I'm not saying that means he led her on, I'm really not. But I see no point in misconstruing things. She's guilty enough with the truth.
> Men who think someone is stalking them and are fearful of that person would most certainly refuse sex.



Just because he sent missionaries to her doesn't make them more than friends. And how can we believe it was Travis that even sent them?  Maybe Jodi made the arrangements with someone from the church?  Remember it was a liar who says they had sex when she was baptized,  her whole story of events are false. Maybe Travis thought he was safe having sex with her

http://jodiariasisinnocent.com/timeline-key-dates-jodi-arias-is-innocent-jodi-arias-trial/


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

FTR---I don't thin TA had any part in his own murder or any responsibility for it. I think he was a shitty BF,  a playah who lied to many women, but that in no way justifies what happened to him

Sadly....as much as JM tried to pretend he did, Travis never saw it coming! He was too addicted to what JA was giving him....


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

She had a foot in the door with the church because she was recruited in through PPL. Whether or not she and Alexander were going to hit it off, Arias needed to do the chameleon routine to get in tight with the group that was predominantly Mormon.


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the exact date that they called it officially dating but they were already involved in more than a friendly relationship. And he was the one that sent the missionaries to her house. I'm not saying that means he led her on, I'm really not. But I see no point in misconstruing things. She's guilty enough with the truth.
> ...



Oh come on! Why do you do that?? No one, not even JM argued they weren't dating before~ she was baptized (and having sex! Their motel weekend and parking lot event were both before that weren't they?!!)....They were dating and having sex in 06 they became "exclusive" in feb 07


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

I think that Juan was taking what Travis said (being afraid of her) and milking it for all it was worth.  Basically irritating the hell out of Jodi...she had to be like OMG he wasnt afraid of me!  Yeah, Jodi we know...but see thats a good risk to take against a habitual liar....the jury was on his side and why not slide something in there that fits the narrative.

I think Travis was just scared of her exposing secrets and doing other things to try and ruin him...he didnt trust her....it wouldnt have surprised him what stunts she would pull.  She was already trying to get his friends on her side....even the Hughes said they were being manipulated by Jodi and at first they bought it.

Jodi thought she had leverage on him and I believe she used that leverage against him.  Shes a loser and she doesnt like it when her manipulating ways dont get her what she wants.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> FTR---I don't thin TA had any part in his own murder or any responsibility for it. I think he was a shitty BF,  a playah who lied to many women, but that in no way justifies what happened to him
> 
> Sadly....as much as JM tried to pretend he did, Travis never saw it coming! He was too addicted to what JA was giving him....



I wasn't thinking of you Viv. It seems to be a sort of common refrain that a woman is a victim if she doesn't pull herself out of a shitty relationship. Like it's the man's job to tell her in no uncertain terms to move on. If a guy is a jerk, then move on. Right? The thing is he let her know that he wanted another woman and she still stayed. That's on her. 

Women can be players too. If they suck, you break up.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> FTR---I don't thin TA had any part in his own murder or any responsibility for it. I think he was a shitty BF,  a playah who lied to many women, but that in no way justifies what happened to him
> 
> Sadly....as much as JM tried to pretend he did, Travis never saw it coming! He was too addicted to what JA was giving him....



Agree
Addiction kills,  dp for Jodi is only fair.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

I agree TW.  Double standard going on here to an extent that somehow makes it more acceptable or believable to blame the victim in this case.  If it had been a woman who was hunted down and murdered by her stalker, even if that woman tried to placate the crazy by sleeping with him occasionally, she not have been made in death to undergo the character assassination that Travis has had to endure.  Unfair.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...


I can't say for sure when they started having sex, we only have Jodi's word


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Alyce LaViolette would have been screaming "DON'T BLAME THE VICTIM" at the top of her lungs if the reverse scenario happened.  Mark my words....


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I agree TW.  Double standard going on here to an extent that somehow makes it more acceptable or believable to blame the victim in this case.  If it had been a woman who was hunted down and murdered by her stalker, even if that woman tried to placate the crazy by sleeping with him occasionally, she not have been made in death to undergo the character assassination that Travis has had to endure.  Unfair.



That's not true, rape victims have been subjected to that sort of treatment for eons!

IT's wrong, whenever it happens, regardless of gender!


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

drstevej said:


> I like Mormon missionary visits. They are fun.



Ha! Thanks for coming back!!  Missed your wit and wisdom and it will especially be needed if we start all over with dp.
 (Snore without you).


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



No, we have Travis's words too, in emails, texts, journals....and you can be damn sure if there had been any doubt at all of when it began JM would have been harping on it endlessly!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think Alexander was messed up. Just like I think female DV victims can be messed up. I think he worried to a degree about her behavior, but found it more irritating than scary, until the end. I'm sure he didn't have the best role models for a healthy relationship in his parents.
> 
> She offered a no strings attached sexual relationship and lived 1000+ miles away from him. That seemed safe. It was clear he wasn't going to marry her, he told her that. Should he have disengaged? Yes. But he was promising her nothing, so I don't understand the "leading on" part. She knew what was up.
> 
> ...


I agree. I wasn't in anyway saying he is responsible for his death I have always said that he didn't realize how dangerous she was and that he didn't deserve to die. My shtick if you will is that obviously he wasn't fearful of her or he wouldn't have continued the relationship sexual or other wise. Because remember he kept in touch with her outside of the sex too. I don't believe that all men have no control over their libido I think that's a ridiculous assertion.


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

My daughter called home from DC...alive and well ,,,she took a pic of the ruby slippers for me, lol


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the exact date that they called it officially dating but they were already involved in more than a friendly relationship. And he was the one that sent the missionaries to her house. I'm not saying that means he led her on, I'm really not. But I see no point in misconstruing things. She's guilty enough with the truth.
> ...



I'm not really sure why you just linke me to that site lol
They were staying together at the Hughes and he brought her to the PPL function it is pretty obvious that it was a more than friends relationship. We know that he was the one that baptized her.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



What text messages and emails support Jodi's sex in 06 claims?  I don't remember those. I didn't see our hear about those, only ones in 07, 08


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I agree TW.  Double standard going on here to an extent that somehow makes it more acceptable or believable to blame the victim in this case.  If it had been a woman who was hunted down and murdered by her stalker, even if that woman tried to placate the crazy by sleeping with him occasionally, she not have been made in death to undergo the character assassination that Travis has had to endure.  Unfair.
> ...



My point exactly.  It is wrong whenever it happens, regardless of gender.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Viv said:


> FTR---I don't thin TA had any part in his own murder or any responsibility for it. I think he was a shitty BF,  a playah who lied to many women, but that in no way justifies what happened to him
> 
> Sadly....as much as JM tried to pretend he did, Travis never saw it coming! He was too addicted to what JA was giving him....


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

I forgot, before I wanted to comment on lock of love too, something I have experience with!

The donor is responsible for packaging and mailing in their donation....they don't "collect" them and there is no real special procedure (hair has to be dry, braided or in secure ponytail, sent in an envelope, Ziploc bag then padded envelop is suggested, but not required.

Because bleached hair has no remaining natural pigment, it won't work in their processing. Because they are making hair pieces for children gray hair doesn't work for them either. But folks still send them all kinds of hair....they hair they can't use is not "rejected" , but sold to other places


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > FTR---I don't thin TA had any part in his own murder or any responsibility for it. I think he was a shitty BF,  a playah who lied to many women, but that in no way justifies what happened to him
> ...



Well who are you talking about because I haven't seen anyone in here say that and I know I didn't say it?


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Okay, I'm annoying my damn self with the soapbox I've been on, so I'm signing off.


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

LOL...I think we're all getting sensitive.too much WAITING@@@@


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I'm trying to say that just because he did this for her or with her did not constitute a relationship other than just friends. She was new to ppl he was being nice showing her the ropes.  Did the hughes verify they had sex? The link was for her dates in their relationship LOL 
so what he baptized her,  she testified he didn't want to,  she asked him to. I'd try to find the video but it's getting late and psych is coming on soon plus I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



No tink. Not anyone I've grown to know, "on forums" plural and maybe a troll.


----------



## Viv (May 22, 2013)

I am heading off too......I predict verdict tomorrow!

Smile and hug someone you love..we're all lucky, no matter our trials and tribulations to still be able to do that everyday!

enjoy you all!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Glad your kid called Viv.

I just cleaned my keyboard and my letter D is being funny pardon any typos.

Often victims are blamed it sucks whenever it happens I agree. But I also don't see the point in ignoring truths and painting people as something they are not. There is enough guilt here with out having to make anything up.
Good point re: locks of love but is it possible for her to have grown 10 inches of hair 3 times in the last 5 years? I think some of the other programs she wants to start are never going to happen. 
Did you guys hear that in prison she'll be in solitary for years either way?
I'm not saying JA was abused or that TA was for that matter but just something to think about in the scope of both of them an reasons why neither of them got out... there is such a thing as the cycle of abuse and abuse victims often do not leave.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

This lady on HLN, Dr Drew, just nailed jodi...I totally agree.

1)  Jodi is getting attention
2)  People are recognizing her
3)  Any attention bad or good is good for Jodi
4)  She is just getting the attention she always wanted


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Feather
Timeline of Events in Jodi Arias Murder Case - ABC News
 September 2006: Arias and Travis Alexander meet at a Las Vegas work convention and quickly enter into a stormy long-distance relationship. Arias, an aspiring saleswoman and photographer, lives in California and visits Alexander in the Phoenix suburb of Mesa. Alexander is a Mormon and works as a salesman and motivational speaker.

&#8212; November 2006: The 26-year-old Arias is baptized into the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the exact date that they called it officially dating but they were already involved in more than a friendly relationship. And he was the one that sent the missionaries to her house. I'm not saying that means he led her on, I'm really not. But I see no point in misconstruing things. She's guilty enough with the truth.
> ...



Good golly gerty, I'd better go catch up. Leave for a few hours and Travis the butchered guy is under fire again.  

I knew a lot of Travises in my 20's.  And at his age now, he would be married, have a decent career, probably be on the way to baby number 1 or 2. This is oh so typical flirting around jumping playing 20's...  Until and unless you're in your 20's and you were unfortunate enough to have one of your relationships with a psycho.  Then you just end up chopped up and dead.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Glad your kid called Viv.
> 
> I just cleaned my keyboard and my letter D is being funny pardon any typos.
> 
> ...



Hair grows on average about a half in. per month. Jodi had bleached then colored then bleached then colored hair. She would have had to grow all that out before she could donate hair that was good. There is now way in 5 years she could have acheived that and have her hair to the length it is today.


----------



## TW (May 22, 2013)

Last thing: I left open that possibility of abuse for a long time. I now think there is no possibility. I think Arias is a proven sociopath and narcissist. The relationship lasted that long because she was good at manipulating and hiding behind the baby voice.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Feather
> Timeline of Events in Jodi Arias Murder Case - ABC News
> September 2006: Arias and Travis Alexander meet at a Las Vegas work convention and quickly enter into a stormy long-distance relationship. Arias, an aspiring saleswoman and photographer, lives in California and visits Alexander in the Phoenix suburb of Mesa. Alexander is a Mormon and works as a salesman and motivational speaker.
> 
>  November 2006: The 26-year-old Arias is baptized into the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints.



So they met in Sept 06 still doesn't mean they were dating.  the link I posted was from Jodi's site it clearly says they started dating in Feb 07 till the end of June 07


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your kid called Viv.
> ...


Well I'm not even counting the fact that she had to grow it out she could have sent it regardless even if they end up not using it. My question is more to if its possible for her to have grown enough to send 3 different times.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Feather
> ...


 I don't believe 5 months is quickly. But I think you are splitting hairs on when they were officially exclusive. I don't consider dating to be exclusively exclusive lol And to say that they weren't sexual before they were in a relationship in February i think contradicts what you've previously stated as to what he saw in her.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



If she was lucky and her hair grew a half in. per month, that would be 6 in. in a year and she has been in jail for a little less the 5 years so she would have grown less then 30 in. The issue I have is there are no picks of her with hair shorter or longer then it is now. So I would say this was just another lie.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> This lady on HLN, Dr Drew, just nailed jodi...I totally agree.
> 
> 1)  Jodi is getting attention
> 2)  People are recognizing her
> ...



Like T said before Dr. Drew, this is weirdly, the best time of her life.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I have always stated there was no sex before Feb 07, so no contradictions here. 
Just because you meet someone doesn't mean it's an automatic relationship.  I know I've never called a guy I just met my boy friend till we reach the commitment point.  That didn't happen for them till 07. JMO nothing she presented disproves this. (To the best of my recollection at least)


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



they had anal sex right after the baptism.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



You are twisting my words. I never said it qualifies as an automatic relationship. But people can be dating and have a physical relationship before deciding to be exclusive. They were meeting at the Hughes often during this time as the Hughes have stated, and there is record that they were speaking on the phone daily.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

What's the dust up?  (LOL - Featherduster)  They were having sex within 10 days of meeting, all according to Arias since Travis is not around to discuss this.  Travis came to visit the Hughes 10 days after the Vegas PPL convention where he met Arias.  They had oral.  Then, before he left to go back to Mesa a couple of days later, they met at Starbucks, he gave her the Book of M, and they had more oral.  To me, that's hooking up.  In my vocab, dating is more than sex and involves an exploration of taking the relationship to a more exclusive level and then more exploration to see if it could be permanent/marriage.  I am still not sure how these two could be dating or exclusive if they lived hundreds of miles away from each other.  Anyone else think that is an odd concept?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure she wouldn't have broken up with Darryl unless she already knew she had Travis in the bag. There's no way she would have messed up what she already had without some reassurance of a dating relationship.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Oh lord so I'm using the wrong word then you guys. All I'm saying is they weren't just having a friendship. There was hooking up going on if you want to call it that, she was under the impression that there was a possibility for more of a friendship and that she needed to be mormon to be an option for him. FD is saying they were just friends and that he had nothing to do with her converting to mormonism.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

And it is an odd concept considering the distance, but people do long distance date all the time. I've seen a few successful relationships come from it, and I've also seen a lot of heart ache come from it. They were long distance even during the time they were officially bf/gf.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What's the dust up?  (LOL - Featherduster)  They were having sex within 10 days of meeting, all according to Arias since Travis is not around to discuss this.  Travis came to visit the Hughes 10 days after the Vegas PPL convention where he met Arias.  They had oral.  Then, before he left to go back to Mesa a couple of days later, they met at Starbucks, he gave her the Book of M, and they had more oral.  To me, that's hooking up.  In my vocab, dating is more than sex and involves an exploration of taking the relationship to a more exclusive level and then more exploration to see if it could be permanent/marriage.  I am still not sure how these two could be dating or exclusive if they lived hundreds of miles away from each other.  Anyone else think that is an odd concept?



Okay so maybe I mentally have dismissed everything Jodi claimed about their relationship because I don't believe her and her sex dates.  Travis just doesn't seem like someone who would go against his religious beliefs in just 10 days to someone he just met.  Doesn't fit his personality.  Imo


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

I think she knew Darryl wouldn't commit and she was uber-confident in the power of her sexuality over men.  Travis made it known from the get-go that he wanted to get her and goooo.  Once Travis invited her to the Hughes' within 10 days of meeting him, I think she thought the sex meant he was interested in dating her.  But the fact remains, she DID break it off with Darryl before getting a commitment of a dating relationship with Travis, by her own admission.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Oh lord so I'm using the wrong word then you guys. All I'm saying is they weren't just having a friendship. There was hooking up going on if you want to call it that, she was under the impression that there was a possibility for more of a friendship and that she needed to be mormon to be an option for him. FD is saying they were just friends and that he had nothing to do with her converting to mormonism.


No FD says she became a Mormon because of Travis,  to fit in his world.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Travis had everything to do with Arias converting in the sense that, once she learned he wanted a Mormon wife and life (she learned this during the Sept PPL convention), she knew she had to convert to be in the running to become his girlfriend, then wife.  Without her desire to snag Travis, then she wouldn't have fake converted.  She expressed an interest to him about converting so he sent missionaries to her house.  I don't think he proselytized her into it.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I think she knew Darryl wouldn't commit and she was uber-confident in the power of her sexuality over men.  Travis made it known from the get-go that he wanted to get her and goooo.  Once Travis invited her to the Hughes' within 10 days of meeting him, I think she thought the sex meant he was interested in dating her.  But the fact remains, she DID break it off with Darryl before getting a commitment of a dating relationship with Travis, by her own admission.



Were was Jodi living from Sept 06 to June 07?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I think she knew Darryl wouldn't commit and she was uber-confident in the power of her sexuality over men.  Travis made it known from the get-go that he wanted to get her and goooo.  Once Travis invited her to the Hughes' within 10 days of meeting him, I think she thought the sex meant he was interested in dating her.  But the fact remains, she DID break it off with Darryl before getting a commitment of a dating relationship with Travis, by her own admission.



Yes I agree that's what I meant. I know she didn't have the commitment from him yet. But I don't think she would have done it if she didn't at least have the inclination he was interested in her. But then again who knows she thinks everyone is into her lol Anyway the long and short is I'm agreeing with you.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Oh lord so I'm using the wrong word then you guys. All I'm saying is they weren't just having a friendship. There was hooking up going on if you want to call it that, she was under the impression that there was a possibility for more of a friendship and that she needed to be mormon to be an option for him. FD is saying they were just friends and that he had nothing to do with her converting to mormonism.
> ...



Right but you are saying that he wasn't the one that sent her missionaries and that he wasn't the one getting her to do it right?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I think she knew Darryl wouldn't commit and she was uber-confident in the power of her sexuality over men.  Travis made it known from the get-go that he wanted to get her and goooo.  Once Travis invited her to the Hughes' within 10 days of meeting him, I think she thought the sex meant he was interested in dating her.  But the fact remains, she DID break it off with Darryl before getting a commitment of a dating relationship with Travis, by her own admission.
> ...



She was living in Palm Desert, CA with Darryl.  Brewer left in Dec. 2006.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I think she knew Darryl wouldn't commit and she was uber-confident in the power of her sexuality over men.  Travis made it known from the get-go that he wanted to get her and goooo.  Once Travis invited her to the Hughes' within 10 days of meeting him, I think she thought the sex meant he was interested in dating her.  But the fact remains, she DID break it off with Darryl before getting a commitment of a dating relationship with Travis, by her own admission.
> ...



I believe part of that time if not all was in palm desert and then she moved to Mesa after they broke up in June


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I just did the right thing oh lawd please let them come back with a verdict tomorrow I need this to be over.


----------



## testarosa (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your kid called Viv.
> ...




On the hair. 1/2 inch is best case. She's a liar liar pants on fire about previous hair farming.  And a couple other things she lied about.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > What's the dust up?  (LOL - Featherduster)  They were having sex within 10 days of meeting, all according to Arias since Travis is not around to discuss this.  Travis came to visit the Hughes 10 days after the Vegas PPL convention where he met Arias.  They had oral.  Then, before he left to go back to Mesa a couple of days later, they met at Starbucks, he gave her the Book of M, and they had more oral.  To me, that's hooking up.  In my vocab, dating is more than sex and involves an exploration of taking the relationship to a more exclusive level and then more exploration to see if it could be permanent/marriage.  I am still not sure how these two could be dating or exclusive if they lived hundreds of miles away from each other.  Anyone else think that is an odd concept?
> ...



It's against his religious beliefs to have sex before marriage period. He had sex before marriage long before he met Jodi, and he continued to do so.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Ok remember that people were saying that Jodi was only with 1 guy at a time. Here shows that she was with 2 different guys at the same time. There is no way I believe that Jodi was not having sex with DB Sept 06 through Dec06. DB loves her to much to not have. so Jodi was doing 2 guys for 4 months at the same time.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



No I said how do we know he was the one.  Jodi could have said that to boost her claims of him controlling her. Again goes against his personality.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



DB testified that they stopped having sex because she was saving herself for mormon husband and she slept in the other room.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



SHOCKER more lies from Jodi see why I don't believe a word she says.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



You could look at it this way. Mormons are always trying to recruit. So Travis could have sent the missionaries because he wanted to covert someone else. I don't think it would be controlling it is just the way they do things. They do go door to door to get people in.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



She did not realize that people would do the math.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She's not worried about the public doing the math, she's counting on the jurors not knowing that. Honestly, that's a pretty stupid argument for why to spare her life anyway I'm sure she's not banking on that lol


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Hole E. Crap all y'all I love each of you. Re re re hashing at the 12th hour.
> 
> You're second guessing yourselves again for the waiting... You had it right the first time, second time, third time.



I don't think we are rehashing anything some of us just have different opinions. What are your thoughts were they having sex before they became officially bf and gf?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Hole E. Crap all y'all I love each of you. Re re re hashing at the 12th hour.
> 
> You're second guessing yourselves again for the waiting... You had it right the first time, second time, third time.



We are hitting some points that we have not hit before. We also now have Jodi's statement to add to the mix.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



She would have been better off saying that she saves her hair every time she gets it cut so she can take it out side with her a scatter it for the birds. At least that would sound believable.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 22, 2013)

Alright little kitties,  it's been fun,  time to clean up before bed.  Thanks and good night


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Night FeatherDuster.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

I thought for a long time about the Mormon vs. sex thing.  Most religions consider sex before marriage a sin, not only Mormons.  They just put a name on it so it sounds that much more forbidden.  Devout followers of whatever religion don't set out to deliberately defy the teachings of their faith yet many do succumb to temptation.  The flesh is weak.  And I have a feeling that as many Mormons are breaking the Law of Chastity as there are Catholics, Orthodox, Protestants, and those of every other religion breaking their own teachings of remaining celibate until marriage.  

So, I think T-Dogg was a Horn Dog and, believe me, I say that affectionately because I feel responsible consensual sex is a normal human activity, especially with those the age of Travis and Arias.  It is not respectful of their religion, but it is understandable.  Personally I would rather have 25-30+ YOs have safe consensual sex than I would have them remain chaste and rush into marriage too soon just because they have sexual urges they want to satisfy.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Goodnight Feather


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I thought for a long time about the Mormon vs. sex thing.  Most religions consider sex before marriage a sin, not only Mormons.  They just put a name on it so it sounds that much more forbidden.  Devout followers of whatever religion don't set out to deliberately defy the teachings of their faith yet many do succumb to temptation.  The flesh is weak.  And I have a feeling that as many Mormons are breaking the Law of Chastity as there are Catholics, Orthodox, Protestants, and those of every other religion breaking their own teachings of remaining celibate until marriage.
> 
> So, I think T-Dogg was a Horn Dog and, believe me, I say that affectionately because I feel responsible consensual sex is a normal human activity, especially with those the age of Travis and Arias.  It is not respectful of their religion, but it is understandable.  Personally I would rather have 25-30+ YOs have safe consensual sex than I would have them remain chaste and rush into marriage too soon just because they have sexual urges they want to satisfy.



Santa, 
I agree with all of this but one small thing the difference isn't solely that they put a name on it. It's the emphasis it plays in the religion and the fact that it is one of the worst sins you can commit in that religion. Yes most religions say it's a sin but they don't equate it to say murder ( except for maybe islam). Also mormons its not just sex they aren't allowed it's anything that could lead to it. They technically are at risk with anything beyond making out. I've heard that at BYU they have make out parties or something silly like that. I agree with you that I'd prefer for people to be having safe consensual sex than rush into marriage.

On another note, I really don't understand how anyone can claim to know what TA's personality was and what is or isn't in character for him because we don't know him. And he was a multifaceted individual based on what we have been shown. To say having sex with JA  shortly after meeting her was against his religious beliefs and not part of his personality just doesn't make sense. Even those closest to him didn't know about his sexual history (and rightly so because some things are private) but if they didn't know we certainly can't claim to or attribute things to him. In fact if anything the most evidence presented about his personality does fit with what you termed "horn-dogg"


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I thought for a long time about the Mormon vs. sex thing.  Most religions consider sex before marriage a sin, not only Mormons.  They just put a name on it so it sounds that much more forbidden.  Devout followers of whatever religion don't set out to deliberately defy the teachings of their faith yet many do succumb to temptation.  The flesh is weak.  And I have a feeling that as many Mormons are breaking the Law of Chastity as there are Catholics, Orthodox, Protestants, and those of every other religion breaking their own teachings of remaining celibate until marriage.
> 
> So, I think T-Dogg was a Horn Dog and, believe me, I say that affectionately because I feel responsible consensual sex is a normal human activity, especially with those the age of Travis and Arias.  It is not respectful of their religion, but it is understandable.  Personally I would rather have 25-30+ YOs have safe consensual sex than I would have them remain chaste and rush into marriage too soon just because they have sexual urges they want to satisfy.



It is the temptation we can all thank Adam and Eve for. They were the first to take the bite of the forbidden fruit.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

To each his own Feisty..
I don't believe that but you are entitled to.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> To each his own Feisty..
> I don't believe that but you are entitled to.



I love your new pic.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Thanks I'm trying to think of a new signature...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Thanks I'm trying to think of a new signature...



Do you want a pic? I could help you find one.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I gotta think about it some more I put this up in the mean time


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Santa,
> I agree with all of this but one small thing the difference isn't solely that they put a name on it. It's the emphasis it plays in the religion and the fact that it is one of the worst sins you can commit in that religion. Yes most religions say it's a sin but they don't equate it to say murder ( except for maybe islam). Also mormons its not just sex they aren't allowed it's anything that could lead to it. They technically are at risk with anything beyond making out. I've heard that at BYU they have make out parties or something silly like that. I agree with you that I'd prefer for people to be having safe consensual sex than rush into marriage.
> 
> On another note, I really don't understand how anyone can claim to know what TA's personality was and what is or isn't in character for him because we don't know him. And he was a multifaceted individual based on what we have been shown. To say having sex with JA  shortly after meeting her was against his religious beliefs and not part of his personality just doesn't make sense. Even those closest to him didn't know about his sexual history (and rightly so because some things are private) but if they didn't know we certainly can't claim to or attribute things to him. In fact if anything the most evidence presented about his personality does fit with what you termed "horn-dogg"



Well, I don't know about Mormons equating premarital sex with murder but teaching that anything more than kissing can lead to more and more sexual intimacy is correct, IMO.  We all know this is true so I don't doubt part of the teaching would include the avoidance of any activity that would create those sexual feelings.  They are powerful and difficult to overcome so don't tempt yourselves.  That sounds about right.

I surely did not know Travis but I wanted to think a little more about this aspect of Mormonism because the "dirty little secret" comment and the large part that "secrecy" played in the defense case.  Was there any truth to it?  And I don't believe there was.  I don't think Travis was having any more sex than his Mormon peers with comparable game.  I think he didn't kiss and tell.  I think he was respectful of the ladies in his life.  His close friends say they knew he was sexually active but they didn't openly discuss it.  So I don't know for sure, but I base my opinion of him by what those who did know him have said.  

I think we agree.

PS   Arias was no lady.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Mimi hall testified that on the heirachy of sins in the mormon church it was one of the biggest sins you could commit. Deanna also said that if the bishop had known he was doing it again he would have faced excommunication from the church.
What close friends have you heard say they knew he was sexually active where? Everyone I heard except for Deanna said they thought he was a virgin.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Here's a forum that's discussing how sexual sins are next to murder in the mormon church


----------



## chaines (May 22, 2013)

at what point did this trial turn from being about a messed up female murdering her also sex-obsessed ex bf and into one about good vs evil.   As the trial progressed, Travis was built up to be such a great person who could do no wrong and Jodi was evil personified....


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> I gotta think about it some more I put this up in the mean time


Tink try this one if you like


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

chaines said:


> at what point did this trial turn from being about a messed up female murdering her also sex-obsessed ex bf and into one about good vs evil.   As the trial progressed, Travis was built up to be such a great person who could do no wrong and Jodi was evil personified....



Welcome Chaines missed you.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta think about it some more I put this up in the mean time
> ...



There's no pic there


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



OMG were did it go it was a pic of Pinocchio and Jimminy Cricket.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

chaines said:


> at what point did this trial turn from being about a messed up female murdering her also sex-obsessed ex bf and into one about good vs evil.   As the trial progressed, Travis was built up to be such a great person who could do no wrong and Jodi was evil personified....



Very good point Cam. The problem I have is that everyone in this trial is painted as a one dimensional character in a poorly written story. People aren't like that. We are all multifaceted and have many parts that make up our whole person.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Mimi hall testified that on the heirachy of sins in the mormon church it was one of the biggest sins you could commit. Deanna also said that if the bishop had known he was doing it again he would have faced excommunication from the church.
> What close friends have you heard say they knew he was sexually active where? Everyone I heard except for Deanna said they thought he was a virgin.



I know the defense dubbed Mimi as the spokesperson for the Mormon faith.  She was born into it, unlike Travis, and she was extremely knowledgable so I take her word for that.  I don't remember Deanna saying what the punishment would be for repeated offenses but I'm sure he could have worked his way back into the good graces of the Church if he wanted to.  Not Mormon so not sure.  I'm not saying Travis was the world's best Mormon.  But I don't recall anyone saying Travis ever claimed he was the world's best Mormon either.  I'm sure his faith was important to him but the truth is we really don't know how important it really was.

Chris and Sky Hughes, the other Hughes brothers, Dave Hall, and other friends have been interviewed since the trial began and stated that they knew for sure Travis and Arias were having sex because of the way she behaved with him, and that they knew Travis was not a virgin although the particulars were not a subject of conversation.  My impression was that it was an unspoken truth and not a big shocker/big deal.  Seemed sort of ho-hum, of course type of thing to me.  Who knows?  Deanna also said that when people insinuated to Travis that he was still a virgin he let them go with that impression and never corrected them.  I don't have a problem with that.  I don't take it as if it was some huge secret, just that it was personal.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Let me see if this will take this is my grand son's favorite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Hmm I do vaguely remember that about Chris and Sky now that you mention it.  Me personally I don't find it to be a big deal I think we agree on that. But it is a big deal in the mormon faith is the only point I am trying to convey. Once you are excommunicated I'm pretty sure you can't be let back in but I'm not mormon so I can't be certain I'll have to check into it. I think you are allowed to go to the service but you are not allowed at other functions and lose temple priveledges and are considered to be going to outer darkness. Actually JA may have threatened to out this about him which could be the reason for the angry text (I'm just speculating here). Anyway, I agree with you that for you or I it's no big deal. But I disagree with you on the perspective that it wasn't a big secret because it is a huge deal in the context of their religion and their lives.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 22, 2013)

You guys are right.  Too much speculation leading nowhere cuz we really do not know any of these people.  I'm done for now.  Goodnight everyone...great discussion!  Until tomorrow morning...


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Feisty don't worry much about the pic no big deal but I appreciate it. You got any input on the sex topic?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

Santa,
You are right you can come back from excommunication... Those who are excommunicated lose their church membership and the right to partake of the sacrament. Notices of excommunication may be made public, especially in cases of apostasy, where members could be misled, but the specific reasons for individual excommunications are typically kept confidential and are seldom made public by LDS leadership.
Persons who have been excommunicated are usually allowed to attend church meetings but participation is limited. They cannot offer prayers for the congregation, give talks, etc., cannot enter LDS temples, or wear temple garments, or pay tithes. Excommunicated members may be re-baptized after a waiting period and sincere repentance, as judged by a series of interviews with church leaders
Excommunication - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chaines (May 22, 2013)

sorry if i missed this already... but since it was a hung jury does that mean that there were likely more than a couple of people who didnt want death?


----------



## chaines (May 22, 2013)

what sex topic are you talking about Tink?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Just want to say that I have had my hair donated to "Locks"...so yeah.

Before:  

After:


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

chaines said:


> what sex talk?



Well you did say "hung" jury


----------



## chaines (May 22, 2013)

since religion was brought up, I would like to know what those Jahovah's are up to!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> Feisty don't worry much about the pic no big deal but I appreciate it. You got any input on the sex topic?



I agree for most the sex is not a big deal. I do feel it is a big issue with in the Mormon church. With that said I think that the reason people have jumped on the sex was bad band wagon is because the big deal that has been made about the evil that was committed because of the sex outside of marriage. First Mormons were out raged then it went to the public due to Jodi. Then everyone jumped in and started saying how dirty and evil Jodi was.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

chaines said:


> sorry if i missed this already... but since it was a hung jury does that mean that there were likely more than a couple of people who didnt want death?



It could be 1 or it could be 8 or any other number that makes it not unanimous. I suspect its a bigger split because they came back so quickly saying hung


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

chaines said:


> what sex topic are you talking about Tink?



Well we are talking about a few different ones.
Do you think they were having sex before they officially became bf/gf
Do you think other people knew they were having sex?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

chaines said:


> since religion was brought up, I would like to know what those Jahovah's are up to!



Chaines are you going to come visit us more often.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Just want to say that I have had my hair donated to "Locks"...so yeah.
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:



LOL where have you been lately? You've been awfully quiet since our move?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Feisty don't worry much about the pic no big deal but I appreciate it. You got any input on the sex topic?
> ...



Ok what about the other sex topic, do you agree with FD that they weren't having sex till they were official?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to say that I have had my hair donated to "Locks"...so yeah.
> ...



He has been getting drunk in the tavern lol.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

I wonder how accurate the people viewing on the bottom is...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Oh no I think they were having sex almost as soon as they met. I guess because of some peoples beliefs I should clarify that sex is oral anal and what ever other possibility that the sex organs are involved.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

wow we have 70 guests. Hi everyone please sign in and join us.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

LOL I think anyone alive when Clinton was in office knows that sex is not solely penile, vaginal intercourse LMAO


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to say that I have had my hair donated to "Locks"...so yeah.
> ...



Well hello, Tink!  I guess I got a little side tracked with the tornado...other than that I have been catching up on things.  Finally have my lawn looking the way I want...I have to compete with my moms every year and shes been giving me a hard time since the beginning of spring...lol.

I will say this...I am very impressed with the way the most recent people have interviewed jodi.  Troy slammed her, Mark really slammed her, and then Amy went in and asked some tough questions...loved it.  I think they managed to make Jodi feel a little silly...like it was pretty obvious she was milking this star thing...its probably what get her through the day.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Man!!!  Did you guys see that meat cleaver murder...they actually interviewed the guy just seconds after he did it...he still had blood on his hands waving the cleaver speaking with a reporter.  Holy sheet...what is wrong with the world these days?

He later walked back across the street and there was a body laying in the middle of the street.  I guess the cops came and shot him and his partner in crime ater the guy crossed the street...surprised that wasnt on tape too.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> LOL I think anyone alive when Clinton was in office knows that sex is not solely penile, vaginal intercourse LMAO



LOL...just depends on what your meaning of "is" is.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> LOL I think anyone alive when Clinton was in office knows that sex is not solely penile, vaginal intercourse LMAO



OMG Tink there are still so many that believe penile, vaginal intercourse is sex were everything else is fair game and is not sex. The place I used to work at had so many that would say that. These are grown adults saying this still to this day. They are teaching their kids that also. It is crazy.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Have all the interviews come out already?

Pics of your lawn?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Man!!!  Did you guys see that meat cleaver murder...they actually interviewed the guy just seconds after he did it...he still had blood on his hands waving the cleaver speaking with a reporter.  Holy sheet...what is wrong with the world these days?



What?! Where I haven't heard of this!!!


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I think anyone alive when Clinton was in office knows that sex is not solely penile, vaginal intercourse LMAO
> ...



I'm a big believer that just because you believe something is true it does not in fact make it true lol


----------



## boedicca (May 22, 2013)

Who the Frell is this Jodi person?


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Who the Frell is this Jodi person?


Let me google that for you


----------



## chaines (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> chaines said:
> 
> 
> > what sex topic are you talking about Tink?
> ...



Yes I do.
And I think people knew --- I think he probably bragged about it


----------



## boedicca (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Who the Frell is this Jodi person?
> ...




Oh Frell.  I wish I could unknow this.

I try to avoid this tabloid garbage.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Hmm I wonder if this qualifies as tabloid garbage since she wasn't a celebrity.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Who the Frell is this Jodi person?



This might help 






http://www.huffingtonpost.com/news/jodi-arias


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Man!!!  Did you guys see that meat cleaver murder...they actually interviewed the guy just seconds after he did it...he still had blood on his hands waving the cleaver speaking with a reporter.  Holy sheet...what is wrong with the world these days?
> ...



I just saw it on Hannity...couldnt believe it....it was a black guy that talked like a Jamaican or something...anyway he was rambling on how in his homeland this type of stuff is an everyday occurrence and that for some reason it was important for a woman to see this...whatever that meant...Ill try to find a link for it.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

chaines said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > chaines said:
> ...



He definitely didn't brag about it. He could have gotten in big trouble with his church for it.


----------



## boedicca (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...




Are you kidding?  Tabloids feed off of SENSATIONALISM.

John Wayne Bobbitt, anyone?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



This is a trial that has been going on for 5 months. There have been so many twists and turns violence, sex, lies, sex tapes, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## chaines (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> chaines said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Surely not every single one of his bros was a member of the Mormon church...or were they?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



HUH?  It was a five month live trial...hardly tabloid garbage...this is as real as it gets.  I dont think anyone here has received any information from tabs....we have all witnessed it with our own eyes in a court of law.

In fact, I dont think I have seen any tabloids on it.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

chaines said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > chaines said:
> ...



They were when they lived with their grandma but I think some had strayed but what I gathered from the VIS.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I understand what she means. Tabloids do report on this because it is sensationalized.


----------



## boedicca (May 22, 2013)

They feed on this stuff.

And there is not enough brain bleach to cleanse one of the taint.


----------



## Tink (May 22, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> chaines said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I think he means bros as in friends lol
Cam, 
I'm not sure about that but it seems the majority of his social group was. Many thought he was a virgin.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 22, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Her original post seems to dismiss it as tabloid garbage.  This is not tab garbage...although tabs might report on it, we and most have watched the actual trial for 5 months.  We are not being sucked into tabloid trash.  Hell, I avoid tabloid trash also.

She says she doesnt know who jodi is and then dismisses it as tabloid garbage.  Its naive and ignorant.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 22, 2013)

boedicca said:


> They feed on this stuff.
> 
> And there is not enough brain bleach to cleanse one of the taint.



This trial seemed like a tabloid. If some one just told me about it I would say they were joshing me. I bet we could not tell you how many times were heard anal sex in this trial. lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

So the meat cleaver murder happened in South London, not here.  And the cleaver guy said he was sorry that women had to witness it, but that women in his homeland have to see it.  Here is the link:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPIgsRTR4fg]Michelle Malkin v. Leslie Marshall Debate London Terror on Sean Hannity - 5-22-13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

I ventured into the other topics and I'm scared I'm gonna get in a fight with these topics LOL


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Troy,
I will watch this because you have me curious but when I go throw up after hearing Hannity speak I will be cursing you!


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

SO the guy was shot after? Is he dead?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So the meat cleaver murder happened in South London, not here.  And the cleaver guy said he was sorry that women had to witness it, but that women in his homeland have to see it.  Here is the link:
> 
> Michelle Malkin v. Leslie Marshall Debate London Terror on Sean Hannity - 5-22-13 - YouTube



OMG That is nuts.


----------



## chaines (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So the meat cleaver murder happened in South London, not here.  And the cleaver guy said he was sorry that women had to witness it, but that women in his homeland have to see it.  Here is the link:
> 
> 
> why do we have to wait until the mentally insane kill someone before we can put them anywhere....
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> SO the guy was shot after? Is he dead?



It said the two guys shot were being treated at a hospital for their injuries.

If you watch the first part...look at how casual people are...one lady is walking right towards him on the sidewalk and then of course the person taking the pictures...its like what!?


----------



## chaines (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> I ventured into the other topics and I'm scared I'm gonna get in a fight with these topics LOL



Youre just a shite disturber that's all Tink


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

chaines said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > So the meat cleaver murder happened in South London, not here.  And the cleaver guy said he was sorry that women had to witness it, but that women in his homeland have to see it.  Here is the link:
> ...


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

I think I'm out numbered on this forum lol


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> chaines said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Here is an update on the life time movie.





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/21/tania-ray-jodi-arias-actress-interview_n_3308015.html?utm_hp_ref=jodi-arias


----------



## chaines (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > chaines said:
> ...


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Feisty what's with your links and pics tonight


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

chaines said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

chaines said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> Feisty what's with your links and pics tonight



I have no Idea. it is upsetting me.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

I will try again.
Tania Raymonde, Jodi Arias Actress, Talks Sex Scenes In Upcoming Lifetime Movie (VIDEO)


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I will try again.
> Tania Raymonde, Jodi Arias Actress, Talks Sex Scenes In Upcoming Lifetime Movie (VIDEO)



does the money go to the victims family


----------



## chaines (May 23, 2013)

Getting back to the trial --- during all the coverage it seemed to me like the media was heavily touting TA as some great guy who everyone liked and never even stepped on an ant.   But from what was shown, I dont think I would have wanted to hang around with him nor would I have liked him.  IMO someone with that many shoes stacked so perfectly is someone with issues of orderliness and control and having to have things a certain way.   And he likely would have hated me.  If myself, JA, and TA were sitting around a table I think I would have found JA far more down to earth and dare I say it, more like myself in some ways.  Out of all the aspects of the coverage, it was how it became a black and white case of good vs evil and if you didnt hate JA you were a horrible person.   That said, I dont think she deserves to ever see freedom again.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 23, 2013)

chaines said:


> Getting back to the trial --- during all the coverage it seemed to me like the media was heavily touting TA as some great guy who everyone liked and never even stepped on an ant.   But from what was shown, I dont think I would have wanted to hang around with him nor would I have liked him.  IMO someone with that many shoes stacked so perfectly is someone with issues of orderliness and control and having to have things a certain way.   And he likely would have hated me.  If myself, JA, and TA were sitting around a table I think I would have found JA far more down to earth and dare I say it, more like myself in some ways.  Out of all the aspects of the coverage, it was how it became a black and white case of good vs evil and if you didnt hate JA you were a horrible person.   That said, I dont think she deserves to ever see freedom again.



i think they both had issues

and fed off each other


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I will try again.
> ...



I have no Idea that is a good question. At least Jodi will not see a dime.


----------



## chaines (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> chaines said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

chaines said:


> Getting back to the trial --- during all the coverage it seemed to me like the media was heavily touting TA as some great guy who everyone liked and never even stepped on an ant.   But from what was shown, I dont think I would have wanted to hang around with him nor would I have liked him.  IMO someone with that many shoes stacked so perfectly is someone with issues of orderliness and control and having to have things a certain way.   And he likely would have hated me.  If myself, JA, and TA were sitting around a table I think I would have found JA far more down to earth and dare I say it, more like myself in some ways.  Out of all the aspects of the coverage, it was how it became a black and white case of good vs evil and if you didnt hate JA you were a horrible person.   That said, I dont think she deserves to ever see freedom again.



I can understand why TA would have is personal items so neat and orderly. Her grew up with nothing not even food to eat what cloths any of the kids had were dirty and worn. They had cockroaches running all over the house. So once he could get nice things he took care of them at least that is IMO.


----------



## animallover (May 23, 2013)

Hey I am so out of the loop. Been at work all day and haven't been home really long enough to catch up. You guys have been busy today. Plus I had to watch the new Nashville episode real quick. So they still have no word yet from jury huh?. Thought they would be done by this afternoon honestly. So is it true that if she doesn't get the dp that she could be up for parole after 25 yrs?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

chaines said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > chaines said:
> ...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey I am so out of the loop. Been at work all day and haven't been home really long enough to catch up. You guys have been busy today. Plus I had to watch the new Nashville episode real quick. So they still have no word yet from jury huh?. Thought they would be done by this afternoon honestly. So is it true that if she doesn't get the dp that she could be up for parole after 25 yrs?



Word was they were hung. The judge talk to them and they went back to deliberate.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

were did everybody go?


----------



## animallover (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> Troy,
> I will watch this because you have me curious but when I go throw up after hearing Hannity speak I will be cursing you!



Omg I haven't seen anything about that till now. What craziness. 
He did look like he was wearing red gloves..Dang 

And one question...25 are you really Troy? Lmao


----------



## chaines (May 23, 2013)

gotta go... supposed to be working!  this damn trial is going to get me fired.


----------



## animallover (May 23, 2013)

​


A_LittleFeisty said:


> were did everybody go?



I heard they had a question and then heard it wasn't a question but the judge left something out during jury instructions and had to go over it...


----------



## animallover (May 23, 2013)

chaines said:


> gotta go... supposed to be working!  this damn trial is going to get me fired.



lol. I hear ya. I got caught watching some of jodis power point presentation on my android at work...hehehe


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

animallover said:


> ​
> 
> 
> A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



It is a little different. I still don't know how to take that.

Have you seen this yet?

What's it like to interview Jodi Arias? | HLNtv.com


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Troy,
> ...



LOL...thanks alot tink for blowing my cover!  Yes I am Troy...but I am not and never was "rick" for cryin out loud...lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

animallover said:


> ​
> 
> 
> A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



Huh?  So they had a question and didnt come back "do not agree"?  Or am I missing something here?


----------



## animallover (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Lmao...that's so freakn hilarious. I always had a feeling it was you. And trust me I know your not "rick" because, what was it CC always said, that's "reRickulous" hahaha


----------



## animallover (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



No you probably didn't miss anything, I did because I was at work all day and only got to check in once and missed most of todays info.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Troy I could tell you were Troy when you started to type under this name lol It was clinched when J&J called you Troy lol


----------



## animallover (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



Thanks feisty. I hadn't seen that one yet.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has seen this interview.
Jodi Arias Interview 2013: Arias Calls Reporter 'Hater, Says She Feels 'Betrayed' By Jury | Video - ABC News


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Paula here is a different ABC one.
Jodi Arias interview: Arias speaks out to ABC15 as jury deliberates on death penalty


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...




OMG...that was hilarious when JandJ called me Troy...I fell out of my chair and spit up water at the same time...Im like wait a minute...Im 25caliber damnit!!!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



When I saw that it made me suspect that J&J is someone that was active on the forum or J&J was looking at your personal information and just spewed your name out and could not take it back lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



Well I didnt have my name in personal info....someone complained or sent a pm to her with suspicion...I dont care...such childish games.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



OMG I can just guess who. look at the 3rd letter in the alphabet to start.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



I C what you mean...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



lol


----------



## actsnoblemartin (May 23, 2013)

she (jodi) is an insecure, vile/evil little girl. who murdered travis and the i was abused, so its ok, has set back real domestic victims (men and women) 20 years


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

I don't know if anyone saw this NBC interview.

Arias jury to judge: What if we can't reach a decision? - U.S. News


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

actsnoblemartin said:


> she (jodi) is an insecure, vile/evil little girl. who murdered travis and the i was abused, so its ok, has set back real domestic victims (men and women) 20 years



To me that is a problem. It is just so hard to listen to her saying the things she has.


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

Viv said:


> Snookie is your personal forum mission to be contrary? Or you have you actually followed the case? Just curious, I can roll with ya either way )



I always go for the underdog.

I think the fact that Axexander was a Mormon has had a prejudicial effect on the trial against Jodi.  It seems like there is a strong church/state political undertone to this trial.

Jodi embarrassed the Mormon church and now they want to bury her and demonize her in the name of their god.

I think that defense witnesses were afraid to testify for Jodi because of the draconian prosecutor who likes to intimidate witnesses for the defense.

Watch the appeal.  This will be an issue.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (May 23, 2013)

what the hell are you talking about

are you claiming jodi deserves some kind of sympathy

your kidding right?

underdog

was that before or after you slit her throat 



Snookie said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie is your personal forum mission to be contrary? Or you have you actually followed the case? Just curious, I can roll with ya either way )
> ...


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

actsnoblemartin said:


> what the hell are you talking about
> 
> are you claiming jodi deserves some kind of sympathy
> 
> ...



Slit her throat?  That's a little over the top from someone who loves God.

However you have helped to give credibility  to my opinion.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (May 23, 2013)

excuse me, i meant his throat. 

and what does my belief system, which you know nothing about have to do with this?

she committed a heinous act, and should be punished



Snookie said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell are you talking about
> ...


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

TOTD:  (thought [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION]ers)

Come on jury!  Get 'er done.  You can do it!


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

actsnoblemartin said:


> excuse me, i meant his throat.
> 
> and what does my belief system, which you know nothing about have to do with this?
> 
> ...



Your belief system believes in forgiveness, I believe.
Judge not lest ye be judged.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot the great gift given to me by Testa, "feed the turtles...."



Sing it with me, Santy!


----------



## animallover (May 23, 2013)

Good morning. Hope they come back today. I don't see them going another weekend, do yall?


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Your belief system believes in forgiveness, I believe.
> Judge not lest ye be judged.



Romans 13:4   For the one in authority is God&#8217;s servant for your good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for rulers do not bear the sword for no reason. They are God&#8217;s servants, agents of wrath to bring punishment on the wrongdoer [Jodi].

... deal with it


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

Good morning doc. Today there might be a verdict because I have to get work done. How are you?


----------



## freedombecki (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> If she had been donating her hair since she's been incarcerated, then why didn't her mitigation gal have put that down as one of her mitigators? That could be more easily documented than "She is a good friend". They knew this day might be coming, she's been in jail 5 years, take a picture of her being shorn and show that as proof she's been a model hair farmer!


 Snakes shed more skin than she will ever. Who'd want hair soaked in grisly blood. The woman's tongue fooled a man into peril. She's having a similar influence on this jury, imho. How does that work?


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

Doing well. Ready for a verdict so Jodi can be carted off to do some focused hair farming.


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

Too many pages behind to catch up on. Plus, it seems like the discussion was rewound back to the beginning and months of hashing it out were erased. 

I guess that happens at a lull. But it will soon be over.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> She's having a similar influence on this jury, imho. How does that work?



A unanimous Murder-1 with aggravating factor isn't exactly snowing the jury.


----------



## freedombecki (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > If she had been donating her hair since she's been incarcerated, then why didn't her mitigation gal have put that down as one of her mitigators? That could be more easily documented than "She is a good friend". They knew this day might be coming, she's been in jail 5 years, take a picture of her being shorn and show that as proof she's been a model hair farmer!
> ...


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > If she had been donating her hair since she's been incarcerated, then why didn't her mitigation gal have put that down as one of her mitigators? That could be more easily documented than "She is a good friend". They knew this day might be coming, she's been in jail 5 years, take a picture of her being shorn and show that as proof she's been a model hair farmer!
> ...



I'm not sure that they are "fooled" as much as they are grappling with a heavy decision.


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Is that a real butterfly?


----------



## freedombecki (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> I bet Locks of Love is really pissed by the Jodi info-mercial.


 Well, Jodi has a knack for fatal attractions, that's certain.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Locks of Love is really pissed by the Jodi info-mercial.
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (May 23, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 No, but it's a photograph of a real butterfly. Lepidoptera seems to be my interest lately, along with a fondness for Ornithology. I usually change them every couple of weeks, but this one has the Alpha Males around here sending me reps. So I keep it. 

Now you know. Me so bad.


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

So that I can get closure on this whole thing, from far far away in another distant land, what was this rick-schtick all about? I never once saw a poster named Rick.


----------



## freedombecki (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...


 ..... the woman is so major creepy .....


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



I've never seen anything like it, with its color. Is it indigenous to the US?


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Now you know. Me so bad.



repwhore too ???


----------



## freedombecki (May 23, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


 She fooled a man into thinking she was a person of trust, then garroted him. How heavy is that! I think they were ready to give her just desserts, but then they started listening to her continuance in a lack of reality. All her lawyers wanted out. This woman has a foci of other people's weaknesses, then when she finds it, she destroys them. How will they manage to keep her away from prison guards? Nobody can deal with her. She targets their weakness, and pow! They're dead.


----------



## freedombecki (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Now you know. Me so bad.
> ...


 Who me? 

Don't drink.
Don't smoke
Never took an illicit drug...
"humble"...

*sigh* Nobody's perfect...


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

Yep, she is an evil lady.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...




Reps are the perfect drug. Got any to spare?


----------



## freedombecki (May 23, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


 Only in butterfly gardens, if they can figure out its diet. I think it is from the SSIs or something, and it is a breakaway from a more common identical-in-all-ways-but-one redorangeish specimen, and entomologists prefer to label it "blue form" rather than to create an additional niche. I just love blue a lot, and was intrigued by its textural lines at the lower edges of both wings. The blue brings out its intrigue in my subjective view.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Too many pages behind to catch up on. Plus, it seems like the discussion was rewound back to the beginning and months of hashing it out were erased.
> 
> I guess that happens at a lull. But it will soon be over.



There have been so many lulls and so many hashings I'm all hashed out.  We invented new ways to analyze.

Stick a needle in the psycho, I'm done.


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



My brain is not working on this, when you say SSIs, all I can think of is social security taxes, lol. It is a beauty, I've seen nothing like it.


----------



## freedombecki (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > She's having a similar influence on this jury, imho. How does that work?
> ...


I guess I missed the part where they unanimously sentenced this irreconcilable liar to the hot seat.


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Your belief system believes in forgiveness, I believe.
> ...



_The devil himself could quote scripture to suit his purposes. _ Shakespeare


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Too many pages behind to catch up on. Plus, it seems like the discussion was rewound back to the beginning and months of hashing it out were erased.
> ...



I guess it never fails to astound me how the victim's behavior or actions are revisited again and again. Especially after the sociopathic spectacle we've been subjected to, as of late. I'm leaving it there, though, enough already. 

How are you Testy? Think there will be a unanimous decision?


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


He can also quote Shakespeare to suit his purposes. -- drstevej


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

I never listened to all the interviews with her, and I'm not going to either.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I never listened to all the interviews with her, and I'm not going to either.



Just more Jodi show.


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I never listened to all the interviews with her, and I'm not going to either.
> ...



It's boring.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Ive got your cold allergy thing. How you?

I don't know but they are giving it their all either way.  They have a lot invested in this.  If they aren't unanimous, it won't be for lack of trying.  If this jury can't get it unanimous after all this, I don't know if another one can.  They must know each others positions as well as we here know each others.  Theres been hashing going on in that jury room.

Fingers crossed is all I've got at this point.


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



Okay rubber/glue.


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

A little mood music for this thread,

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad8c4oHaNtY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad8c4oHaNtY[/ame]


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sorry about passing on the allergies. It's been a bad year. I never had anything near what I've experienced this Spring, in the past.

I give a lot of credit to those jurors. I would have lost my mind a long time ago...somewhere amidst the 18 days on the stand.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Lost it once during the 18 days, again during Fog Expert and an AV imposed time out for poking my ears out with a pen.


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

Some of the people here are eating way too many Crayons.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Seneca (May 23, 2013)

I just have to believe that in my heart!


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)




----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

Good morning everyone,  caught up and I have to say today has to be the day.  Give the Alexander family their lives back!  These folks have lost so much already. And I could only imagine what the jurors have lost as well. It's time for this girl to get off the stage and die in the back ground with not one more thought.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone!

Oh here we are again...waiting.  I'm not predicting since I was so wrong about Arias' allocution, but if they can't come to a unanimous decision then I hope they will just give her LWOP.  And I do think the Judge will decide WOP because the pundits have been saying the State gives great weight to the wishes of the victim's family.

I really don't think anyone wants to see Arias on display any longer.  I know I don't and I think Travis' family doesn't want to see her either.  It's so sick right now with her grandstanding and basking in the glow of the camera lights.  Sickening.  She's never been as elated as she is now, with all this attention.  Picking and choosing who to grace with her delusional presence.  Put her away already.  AZ hasn't executed anyone since the 1930s.  Just give her LWOP and get her into solitary where she just might begin to feel some discomfort.  Rant done.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



Since day 1, J&J has acted like a member of the other place. I was going to say something about it at the time, but decided not to, since it'd only get deleted. In my opinion, that person is still posting there.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Her demeanor yesterday was no surprise.  She was on an attention-high from all that media she did the night before.  She was holding court in court, giggling and laughing and entertaining the bailiff...So obvious and such a clear example of her disorder(s).  She is loving this way too much and it continues to give me major creeps.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Since day 1, J&J has acted like a member of the other place. I was going to say something about it at the time, but decided not to, since it'd only get deleted. In my opinion, that person is still posting there.



What do you mean?  Who's who?  I can't figure out all the name changing and stuff.  It's interesting who ISN'T here, if that's what you mean.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Since day 1, J&J has acted like a member of the other place. I was going to say something about it at the time, but decided not to, since it'd only get deleted. In my opinion, that person is still posting there.
> ...



Yep, you could put it that way. Those that aren't here, one is the 'name' behind J&J. J&J likes to mention talking to WILD often; another poster has mentioned similar things before.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

I'd be in favor of 

*LWOP* = Life without Publicity

The ultimate narcissist penalty


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> A little mood music for this thread,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad8c4oHaNtY



LOL! If only that could be played in court. It'd make the sentencing more entertaining.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> I'd be in favor of
> 
> *LWOP* = Life without Publicity
> 
> The ultimate narcissist penalty



You have my vote!


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Since day 1, J&J has acted like a member of the other place. I was going to say something about it at the time, but decided not to, since it'd only get deleted. In my opinion, that person is still posting there.
> ...



Who who? I was trying to figure it out, and just can't.  But yes did not sound 
like a newbie there.


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2013)

You newbs have posted up almost 2000 posts in 4 days on this trial?  Wtf?


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You newbs have posted up almost 2000 posts in 4 days on this trial?  Wtf?



I am after the reps.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I will try again.
> ...



I doubt it. Lifetime usually makes movies for profit.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You newbs have posted up almost 2000 posts in 4 days on this trial?  Wtf?


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> chaines said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the trial --- during all the coverage it seemed to me like the media was heavily touting TA as some great guy who everyone liked and never even stepped on an ant.   But from what was shown, I dont think I would have wanted to hang around with him nor would I have liked him.  IMO someone with that many shoes stacked so perfectly is someone with issues of orderliness and control and having to have things a certain way.   And he likely would have hated me.  If myself, JA, and TA were sitting around a table I think I would have found JA far more down to earth and dare I say it, more like myself in some ways.  Out of all the aspects of the coverage, it was how it became a black and white case of good vs evil and if you didnt hate JA you were a horrible person.   That said, I dont think she deserves to ever see freedom again.
> ...


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey I am so out of the loop. Been at work all day and haven't been home really long enough to catch up. You guys have been busy today. Plus I had to watch the new Nashville episode real quick. So they still have no word yet from jury huh?. Thought they would be done by this afternoon honestly. So is it true that if she doesn't get the dp that she could be up for parole after 25 yrs?



Hey stranger I thought you were spending all your time over there. Was Nashville good? I need to catch up. I believe the judge can choose between lwp and lwop I doubt this judge will give her lwp but you never know I guess.


----------



## millyvanilly (May 23, 2013)

J&J was supposedly a newbie so she/he/it should not have known about Troy unless it was trading PM's with somebody.

I called it on that when I fired off the last post.  Said it was a cluster f*ck and pretty soon it would be just a couple peeps and it is.  They roll the sidewalks up when it gets dark!  Funny!!!

Oh, I got banned!!! he he


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Sorry I don't even do it on purpose. My fingers just naturally type Troy easier than 25.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Didn't it maybe say it in your reps? Idk. I didn't mean to blow your cover I just always knew it was you and you didn't deny it so I didn't think it was a secret.


----------



## millyvanilly (May 23, 2013)

I would think they would see the holiday weekend and come up with something.  Not that they would miss out on the holiday since they are not sequestered but geez, this is closing in on 6 months really fast.

Enough is enough, considering it was supposed to be over by April, I believe.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So that I can get closure on this whole thing, from far far away in another distant land, what was this rick-schtick all about? I never once saw a poster named Rick.



Do you really want an explanation about this?


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> J&J was supposedly a newbie so she/he/it should not have known about Troy unless it was trading PM's with somebody.
> 
> I called it on that when I fired off the last post.  Said it was a cluster f*ck and pretty soon it would be just a couple peeps and it is.  They roll the sidewalks up when it gets dark!  Funny!!!
> 
> Oh, I got banned!!! he he



And they deleted the post quickly,  didn't get a chance to catch the posts.  
Getting banned suck's when you have "friend's" you want to chat with.  
 I'm glad you made it here.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > So that I can get closure on this whole thing, from far far away in another distant land, what was this rick-schtick all about? I never once saw a poster named Rick.
> ...



I wondered about it a little, too.  Can you do an abbreviated explanation?  Also, why was Troy/25 so horrible there and now is great here?


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I would bet money it's not who you are implying.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



How about I just send you both a PM so as not to take up room on the forum with this nonsense? Is that cool?

I'm finally caught up woo hoo. I hope a verdict comes in quicly this morning I have to leave for LA in about 2.5 hours


----------



## millyvanilly (May 23, 2013)

All it was was a week banning but I logged out ; not going back except to snoop.  No one there I need to talk to.


----------



## millyvanilly (May 23, 2013)

Everyone there who disagreed with the CCertain poster was persona non grata.  That one got more people banned for small matters but it never got the same for much more serious indiscretions.

I can't stand troublemakers and instigators.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



It probably isn't, and I'm happy I don't have to worry about saying the wrong thing and getting zapped over there.


----------



## millyvanilly (May 23, 2013)

Please try again FD.  I didn't get it.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

How about we just concentrate on whats going on here


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Please try again FD.  I didn't get it.



I forgot,  you need 50 posts.  Check out the coffee shop and Tavern say hi, introduce yourself,   meet others so you can open your goodie bag. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/115980-the-usmb-coffee-shop-4949.html#post7277034
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/213874-the-tavern-1890.html
See u there.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Can't PM for 50 post, can't post links or pics for 15 posts.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

So do you guys think this jury will come to a decision?


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

Let's hope they do,  I would think a new jury would be peeved if they were brought in to make that decision because the jury that sat there through the whole trial couldn't get their sh!t together.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

That's an interesting point FD. Having to make just the death decision I wonder if that would be more difficult or easier? If they have to do that it could take forever because they have to hear all evidence again no?


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

It's not just the death penalty,  it could be life without parole.  What I can't understand is,  they became a new family of sorts,  they agreed on everything up to now,  why not try to agree on this last phase.  But I am leaning that this jury has more DP folks than lifers.  And that's the hold up.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Travis' family just went into conference room with Juan


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> It's not just the death penalty,  it could be life without parole.  What I can't understand is,  they became a new family of sorts,  they agreed on everything up to now,  why not try to agree on this last phase.  But I am leaning that this jury has more DP folks than lifers.  And that's the hold up.



Well they didn't agree on everything. They were pretty split on felony murder.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You newbs have posted up almost 2000 posts in 4 days on this trial?  Wtf?



We know how to fill a thread.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Tink is defense in there or gone?


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > It's not just the death penalty,  it could be life without parole.  What I can't understand is,  they became a new family of sorts,  they agreed on everything up to now,  why not try to agree on this last phase.  But I am leaning that this jury has more DP folks than lifers.  And that's the hold up.
> ...



They all agreed on M1with premeditation and none of the lesser charges the felony charge is butter on the toast.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Testa I don't know. They didn't say. I saw wild said Wilmott was working some other case today so I don't think she's there. The guy on HLN just pissed me off so bad. He said Sam Alexander walked by and you could tell it was getting to her cameras were all in her face and people were screaming bringing tears to her eyes.... well then how about you get the fucking cameras out of her face and stop screaming?! ugh.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Yes I know. I'm just saying they have disagreed on at least that before so they haven't always agreed on every single thing.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> That's an interesting point FD. Having to make just the death decision I wonder if that would be more difficult or easier? If they have to do that it could take forever because they have to hear all evidence again no?



If this jury can't unanimous after all this, I highly doubt another could.  They have a lot invested in this trial.  I'm sure they don't want it to be all for naught and they are trying hard.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> Testa I don't know. They didn't say. I saw wild said Wilmott was working some other case today so I don't think she's there. The guy on HLN just pissed me off so bad. He said Sam Alexander walked by and you could tell it was getting to her cameras were all in her face and people were screaming bringing tears to her eyes.... well then how about you get the fucking cameras out of her face and stop screaming?! ugh.



I'm not on the Tweeter right now, are you following Beth?    God I hope it's over for them soon.  I want the dp at this point just to shut psycho up.

Your new signature is so pessimistic for such an optimistic sunny girl.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

JW went in there too


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Why is it pessimistic. I don't like liars that's it.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Testa I don't know. They didn't say. I saw wild said Wilmott was working some other case today so I don't think she's there. The guy on HLN just pissed me off so bad. He said Sam Alexander walked by and you could tell it was getting to her cameras were all in her face and people were screaming bringing tears to her eyes.... well then how about you get the fucking cameras out of her face and stop screaming?! ugh.
> ...



Oh is that the liar?  The nose needs to be much much longer.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> Why is it pessimistic. I don't like liars that's it.



Couldn't tell it was the liar on the phone.

JW went in sideroom with Juan?


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Wild About Trial &#8207;@WildAboutTrial 54s
There is quite a buzz in here. Haven't heard of anything going on yet but media is anxious for sure. #JodiArias


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



They didn't disagree,  that phase did not require a unanimous vote. They only had to vote M1, M1 with premed,  M1 with premed with felony for them to convict her.  This phase is completely different.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Ok whatever


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

So there was a question but we don't know what


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

DH is home today on my computer. Made him put up the feed, turn up the volume and yell "seal" in red/bold/xxlarge.  Poor DH.  From thinking I'm obsessed to getting sucked in.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Private question with written response from Judge Sherry. "If we come back with verdict now, do we get one more free lunch today?"


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

Juror No #6 Question "I really do not have a question. Just yanking Jodi's chain."


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Juror No #6 Question "I really do not have a question. Just yanking Jodi's chain."



Yanking JoJo's ankle bracelets.

Fixed it.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Hilarious Wild About Trial &#8207;@WildAboutTrial 3m
Out front far away from JVM yet her voice is heard in the air like its piped through 1000 gigawatt loud speakers. #JodiArias


----------



## Seneca (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Juror No #6 Question "I really do not have a question. Just yanking Jodi's chain."


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

I'm about to head out for the day. Keep me posted!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

See you later Tink


----------



## Seneca (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Good morning everyone,  caught up and I have to say today has to be the day.  Give the Alexander family their lives back!  These folks have lost so much already. And I could only imagine what the jurors have lost as well. It's time for this girl to get off the stage and die in the back ground with not one more thought.



Hi FeatherDuster!  It's me....HONEY!  Good to see you here!  I'm still there, but I'm liking it here!  It is rather quiet over there the majority of the time!  I still use the old "ignore" on CC if you know what I mean!  Just don't have any patience for that one!  Not sure about J&J, but he/she seems to not bother me.  I think he/she came in with both guns blazing that left everyone in a tail spin!  I'm liking this site, but when the walk-out happened, it was right at the first verdict time and I panicked!  LOL at myself!  More than likely after the Jodi Show, I may come over here permanently, because there are other forums here that have caught my eye!  With that said....good to see you & lets hope for a DP or even a Life w/o parole verdict TODAY!  Toodles!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Why are jury questions not read and discussed in open court, I wonder?


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

Seneca said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone,  caught up and I have to say today has to be the day.  Give the Alexander family their lives back!  These folks have lost so much already. And I could only imagine what the jurors have lost as well. It's time for this girl to get off the stage and die in the back ground with not one more thought.
> ...


Can you please leave the drama over there.


----------



## Seneca (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Juror No #6 Question "I really do not have a question. Just yanking Jodi's chain."



Hey Dr. Steve - did you happen to see that photo of Jodi sitting in front of the camera during this last barrage of interviews....one of the camera men captured her in her full striped uniform, of course she had that sweater pulled over it, but you can see the shackles on her ankles & her prison flip flops!!!  IT IS TRULY PRICELESS!  I saw it on twitter.  If I knew how to down/upload it, you know I would!


----------



## Seneca (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> Seneca said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



No drama....just saying hello....I see everyone else played catch up too previously!  Sheesh!


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

Seneca said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone,  caught up and I have to say today has to be the day.  Give the Alexander family their lives back!  These folks have lost so much already. And I could only imagine what the jurors have lost as well. It's time for this girl to get off the stage and die in the back ground with not one more thought.
> ...



Hey Honey, yeah I was confused over there with the changes didnt know where to post anymore. ppl posting on to many threads on the same topic. the folks here are nice.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon 
Wow I slept hard I just woke up. I slept through my alarms even.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Seneca said:
> ...



Go ahead say your Hellos!


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon
> Wow I slept hard I just woke up. I slept through my alarms even.



you feelin good? (doc appt yesterday) I slept in today too, hubby on vacation he took my son to school today


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Tink said:


> Seneca said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Hi Honey and ditto with Tink on the drama and bullshit.


----------



## Seneca (May 23, 2013)

featherduster said:


> seneca said:
> 
> 
> > tink said:
> ...



good god almighty....everyone wants to be judge & jury!  Lol!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon
> ...



I am feeling fine I just did not want to wake up today. My husband told me he was trying to wake me when my alarm was going off and he said I would not even move so he said he turned off my alarms and let me sleep. He is sweet to me.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

OH geez I am using my son's computer today. It is not as fast as the other. I can't wait for my hubby to finish all the updates so I can go back to the other. it is faster.lol


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



ok good


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

I don't HLN but apparently they just did an age progression on JoJo.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

I'm sure this jury will come to a decision today.  I don't think they will hang.  As others have said, they've put so much time and effort that I don't think they will leave it to others to finish their job.  Even if it's not DP, when it comes time to sentence, the Judge will weigh the aggravator against the mitigation and I believe she will give LWOP.  JMO


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I'm sure this jury will come to a decision today.  I don't think they will hang.  As others have said, they've put so much time and effort that I don't think they will leave it to others to finish their job.  Even if it's not DP, when it comes time to sentence, the Judge will weigh the aggravator against the mitigation and I believe she will give LWOP.  JMO



I totally agree with that, Judge Sherry will go LWOP.  This jury is really working it and didn't throw their hands in the air.  Regardless of their decision, they give me faith in the system.   If they can't reach a decision, it's not for trying, it really couldn't be reached.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I'm sure this jury will come to a decision today.  I don't think they will hang.  As others have said, they've put so much time and effort that I don't think they will leave it to others to finish their job.  Even if it's not DP, when it comes time to sentence, the Judge will weigh the aggravator against the mitigation and I believe she will give LWOP.  JMO



 and only hope they dont hang because then Jodi will do 16 interviews tonight.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this jury will come to a decision today.  I don't think they will hang.  As others have said, they've put so much time and effort that I don't think they will leave it to others to finish their job.  Even if it's not DP, when it comes time to sentence, the Judge will weigh the aggravator against the mitigation and I believe she will give LWOP.  JMO
> ...



And the hangers will get a full view of the real JoJo and go DOH!  Shouldn't have hung!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I don't HLN but apparently they just did an age progression on JoJo.



All I can say is...

Sounds like they're as bored as we are.

How'd she look?


----------



## Seneca (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Seneca said:
> ...



Oh my damn...talk about drama and bullshit!??


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I don't HLN but apparently they just did an age progression on JoJo.
> ...



I don't know, Tink told me offline, I don't have HLN, I'm sure they'll post up their expert age progression at some point.

That's scraping the bottom of the barrel worse than our re-re hashing.  Well now what can we do??  Let's age her 25 years and see what she'd looks like!


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

LOL on the cow.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



It must be hard for them, not knowing what the REAL truth is about what REALLY happen and the TRUTH about Jodi herself. They did not believe her stories but how much doubt do they really have about her? I am sure they will really get to know Jodi after the trial is over.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Seneca said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Honey, the point of that was, the moderator here asked us to stay in the "here and now".  No sense in re-hashing that hash.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



They're going to get a full frontal awakening on what they've been missing.  Or maybe they're so burned out on it, they'll completely walk away and take a vacation.  Of course unless vacationing in an African village with no electricity, JoJo will be everywhere unless she gets the dp solitary media black out.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Agree, Testa, the jury is giving it their all!


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Agree, Testa, the jury is giving it their all!



This jury needs a medal or a big fat book deal to make up for almost 6 months of their lives of sacrifice and dedication to their civic duty.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Hey...I can answer this one...lol.  I came in as Troy to talk trial...I am a trial geek, yet no one I really know cares about them...I do.  I dont like lying and I dont like hypocrites...however, Troy pushed it too far and was inconsiderate of the rest of the posters...I really felt bad about that, because there are/were so many great people there that were really knowledgeable and involved in the trial.

I came back as 25caliber to put the other stuff behind me and hopefully get back to the trial.  I think I did that...tried not to take up the forums time with petty childish stuff.

Anywho, I thought it was obvious that I was Troy...I thought everyone pretty much knew.  I didnt deny it and I wasnt going to lie about it.  I am who I am...lol.

Anyway, its been great here.  Cant wait for the next trial.  The Zimmerman trial will bring out some great conversation...look forward to being a part of it.

Sorry...off topic...just catching up for the day.

So the jury is still out, huh?


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

WUT!!!??  Ha ha ha ha ha.  I didn't know.

I like you better as 25.

Has someone started a Z thread?


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

I am bored.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Me too.  Give us a pretty picture or a SOTD.

Can you age project JoJo for us?


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And they deserve a nice long vacation.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

So I just saw the judge talking about the jury question from earlier.  Someone said that Juan didnt look happy and I agree.  When it was over Juan got up and seemed to look back at the family and looked like he  was like..."sorry nothing I can do about it".

My guess?  There are more than just 1 or 2 jurors against death for Jodi...it might be like 4-5 is my guess.  I think they are deciding on LWOP, but on the other hand their might be 4-5 dead set on the death penalty for her.

Im stating the obvious here, but thats how Im seeing it.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

anyone think the jury queston are sealed because the courts do not want the possible new jury to know what the issues were this jury?(just in case) or is it just a DT tantrum?


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Can you age project JoJo for us?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WUT!!!??  Ha ha ha ha ha.  I didn't know.
> 
> I like you better as 25.
> 
> Has someone started a Z thread?



I dont think so...when they do...Im all in

That emoto cracks me up...lol.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She already has some gray hair so she would have a good salt and peper going for he. LMAO


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Can you age project JoJo for us?



needs more blood and a gun


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Can you age project JoJo for us?



Wow good use of a knife steel in the pick.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

On the issue of hung jury - sorry to jump around - the conviction and finding of aggravation would stand, it would be up to Juan whether to press for a new jury.  If he did press for a new jury, the new jury would sit through an abbreviated summary trial as the prosc/defense presents the facts of the case, if that ends hung she would be sentenced to life in prison and Judge Sherry would decide if it would be lwp after 25 years or lwop.  If Juan decides to not press another penalty phase, it goes to Judge Sherry for lwp or lwop.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

Ill bet Jodi looked bloodier than that on the day of the murder....creepy.

I dont know if its been said yet, but I wonder what time the other roommate (Enrique I think) came home that day.  Does anyone know this?  I would be curious to know what time he came home that day...Like did he just miss her and get home like between 6-630?  What if he would have come home while she was cleaning up....ewww creepy!


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WUT!!!??  Ha ha ha ha ha.  I didn't know.
> ...



Go start one, I can add what's going on at the courthouse and I can tell you we're not getting a summer vacation this year.  lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Gosh, is everyone going to follow Zimmerman?  I'm hoping I can see a livestream of Andrea Sneiderman (sp?).  That woman is so snotty!  I find it fascinating how they can put her on trial.  And if I'm too OT on this, please let me know.

I think she's charged with M1.  I have to look into it.  Her lover, Hemy Neumann, was found guilty of M1 and the prosecution needed her to testify for him.  Then BOOM, as soon as that trial was over they charged HER, too.  It reminds me of the Manson effect theory...that someone can influence someone else to commit murder and then be charged with M1 even though the influencer never actually did anything physically to the victim.  Or, apparently, provided any aid or assistance to the actual murderer.  Now that's fascinating to me.  Anyone up on that case?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

I have been thinking, We all like trials and different trials peek our interest. Why don't we just start a Trial thread then we all can talk about the trials as a whole.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Gosh, is everyone going to follow Zimmerman?  I'm hoping I can see a livestream of Andrea Sneiderman (sp?).  That woman is so snotty!  I find it fascinating how they can put her on trial.  And if I'm too OT on this, please let me know.
> 
> I think she's charged with M1.  I have to look into it.  Her lover, Hemy Neumann, was found guilty of M1 and the prosecution needed her to testify for him.  Then BOOM, as soon as that trial was over they charged HER, too.  It reminds me of the Manson effect theory...that someone can influence someone else to commit murder and then be charged with M1 even though the influencer never actually did anything physically to the victim.  Or, apparently, provided any aid or assistance to the actual murderer.  Now that's fascinating to me.  Anyone up on that case?



Z starts June 9th and prediction is 4 to 6 weeks.  Sneiderman (sp? Back) is sometime in July.  We can double down.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Gosh, is everyone going to follow Zimmerman?  I'm hoping I can see a livestream of Andrea Sneiderman (sp?).  That woman is so snotty!  I find it fascinating how they can put her on trial.  And if I'm too OT on this, please let me know.
> 
> I think she's charged with M1.  I have to look into it.  Her lover, Hemy Neumann, was found guilty of M1 and the prosecution needed her to testify for him.  Then BOOM, as soon as that trial was over they charged HER, too.  It reminds me of the Manson effect theory...that someone can influence someone else to commit murder and then be charged with M1 even though the influencer never actually did anything physically to the victim.  Or, apparently, provided any aid or assistance to the actual murderer.  Now that's fascinating to me.  Anyone up on that case?



That trial will be interesting too...kind of similar to this one...her stories about what happened changed.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Gosh, is everyone going to follow Zimmerman?  I'm hoping I can see a livestream of Andrea Sneiderman (sp?).  That woman is so snotty!  I find it fascinating how they can put her on trial.  And if I'm too OT on this, please let me know.
> 
> I think she's charged with M1.  I have to look into it.  Her lover, Hemy Neumann, was found guilty of M1 and the prosecution needed her to testify for him.  Then BOOM, as soon as that trial was over they charged HER, too.  It reminds me of the Manson effect theory...that someone can influence someone else to commit murder and then be charged with M1 even though the influencer never actually did anything physically to the victim.  Or, apparently, provided any aid or assistance to the actual murderer.  Now that's fascinating to me.  Anyone up on that case?



Didnt hear about this one till recently, might read up on it. when does that trial start?


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

I started a Zimmerman Trial here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial.html


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I started a Zimmerman Trial here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial.html



What about changing it to Trial Talk? or even this room then we don't have to keep changing threads.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

How about a Repping Drstevej Thread


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> How about a Repping Drstevej Thread



I'll support that one, you deserve it.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> How about a Repping Drstevej Thread



Anyreppingthing for you


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> How about a Repping Drstevej Thread



I can't give you another yet. It won't let me. LOL


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I started a Zimmerman Trial here:
> ...



Take a vote. 

If we do it all the same we have to do something like re Z:  blah blah re:S  blah blah with links and stuff or I'm going to get all confused and think Andrea hired someone to shoot a guy for his skittles.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Feather:  I think the Sneiderman trial starts in mid-July as testa said.

Zimmerman:  I'll do it if you guys do it.  LOL  Let's start now since there were motions today, I think.  Should we move over to the other thread to give our thoughts?

Right from the start, let me say that I feel the jury should be able to consider all the evidence available.  I do not think stuff should be hidden or deemed "too prejudical".  At least not as many times as it is.  

There's a little arrowed thingy at the underneath the Post Quick Reply/Go Advanced buttons that points towards George zimmerman trial.  Is it time to move there?  Or should we wait the next few days until this case is over???


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Feather:  I think the Sneiderman trial starts in mid-July as testa said.
> 
> Zimmerman:  I'll do it if you guys do it.  LOL  Let's start now since there were motions today, I think.  Should we move over to the other thread to give our thoughts?
> 
> ...



The defense released new pics yesterday.  If we're going to do it we should use the lull to do it because the thing is getting underway....  This is the first day I've seen DH in two weeks.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Feather:  I think the Sneiderman trial starts in mid-July as testa said.
> 
> Zimmerman:  I'll do it if you guys do it.  LOL  Let's start now since there were motions today, I think.  Should we move over to the other thread to give our thoughts?
> 
> ...


arrow thingy what what?  I need to go to computer.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



    Let's do Zimmerman 1st and get that over, then move to Sneiderman.  They probably won't overlap.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

There's 2 Zimmerman threads. One needs to go bye-bye.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Feather:  I think the Sneiderman trial starts in mid-July as testa said.
> ...



I think this site already has a Z thread, is what I meant.  But let's use the one you started for us.  Waiting till Arias is done first?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

we could just keep 1 thread and change the name as trials come into play or if there is interest in different trials we would just have to like testa said start a remark with what trial we are talking about.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Whichever.  When I have time I'll post up some links over there on the new stuff coming out this week.  We are kind of single focused, some may even call it "obsessive" pshhaw on that.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I will be honest I just want us to be able to stay together in 1 room no matter what trial is going on because I enjoy chatting with everyone.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



that sounds good, but can we start a storyline with the info for the S case for us who know little about it? please.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I just started A Zimmerman thread here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295420-george-zimmerman-trial.html


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Now we're double zimmering.

Where do we go where do we go!?

There were about 6 new motions filed in the last day, I posted them at the other zimmerman trial link


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

Judge Roy Bean would have been proud of this trial judge.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There was a 48 Hours about Andrea a while back - probably on YouTube.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Good idea, testa, to post Z info on the other thread.  You're near that trial location, aren't you?  So I'm sure you will be very interested in that trial.  I'm interested because it will probably wind up challenging the "Stand your ground" law in FL.  Not sure if other states have it or not.  I have an opinion on this one but I'll listen to the evidence and keep an open mind.

Will it be livestreamed?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

25, maybe you should close your Z thread since testa already started posting on the other one.  Just a suggestion so we all know where to go to chat together.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Check this motion on Zimmerman - I'll post it over there too -  the state filed a motion to protect toxicology report.  

http://www.flcourts18.org/PDF/Press...on In Limine Regarding Toxicology 5 21 13.pdf

Hmmm  wonder why?   I heard a rumor from the Orange County lab where that testing goes about a year ago on toxicology.  Well, well, well.  

Judge better say DENIED! on that one.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Oh great...we have two...I posted lots of info from the AP and a trial attorney...also put up a poll...damn I put time into it...lol....I didnt know you were starting another one.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

I'll try to find background on the Sneiderman case and start a thread with links over the weekend.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

I'm so confused!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good idea, testa, to post Z info on the other thread.  You're near that trial location, aren't you?  So I'm sure you will be very interested in that trial.  I'm interested because it will probably wind up challenging the "Stand your ground" law in FL.  Not sure if other states have it or not.  I have an opinion on this one but I'll listen to the evidence and keep an open mind.
> 
> Will it be livestreamed?



There are other states that have the Stand you grounf law. It is also called Castle doctrine.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

[MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] !!

Can you combine the George Zimmerman trial and Zimmerman Trial threads for us?

We're trying to get started on that and screwed it up.

Thanks!


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea, testa, to post Z info on the other thread.  You're near that trial location, aren't you?  So I'm sure you will be very interested in that trial.  I'm interested because it will probably wind up challenging the "Stand your ground" law in FL.  Not sure if other states have it or not.  I have an opinion on this one but I'll listen to the evidence and keep an open mind.
> ...




My dh is at that courthouse doing something or another.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

I'll go wherever.  It would be easier to consolidate info somehow.  

I'm all for letting everything in.  Trials are supposed to be a search for the truth so what's the problem with giving jurors the truth and letting them decide what they find significant?  Of course they should let the tox report in.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea, testa, to post Z info on the other thread.  You're near that trial location, aren't you?  So I'm sure you will be very interested in that trial.  I'm interested because it will probably wind up challenging the "Stand your ground" law in FL.  Not sure if other states have it or not.  I have an opinion on this one but I'll listen to the evidence and keep an open mind.
> ...



pRick Scott doesn't want to piss off his base because he's already so unpopular, highly doubt he will do anything about it.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25, maybe you should close your Z thread since testa already started posting on the other one.  Just a suggestion so we all know where to go to chat together.



Give [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] a few - he/she fixed this thread title for me.   [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] is all powerful.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea, testa, to post Z info on the other thread.  You're near that trial location, aren't you?  So I'm sure you will be very interested in that trial.  I'm interested because it will probably wind up challenging the "Stand your ground" law in FL.  Not sure if other states have it or not.  I have an opinion on this one but I'll listen to the evidence and keep an open mind.
> ...



Thanks Feisty!  I didn't know that.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > 25, maybe you should close your Z thread since testa already started posting on the other one.  Just a suggestion so we all know where to go to chat together.
> ...



Sounds good!  I'm on Z thread watch...


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > 25, maybe you should close your Z thread since testa already started posting on the other one.  Just a suggestion so we all know where to go to chat together.
> ...



Okay cool...if she doesnt....Ill just copy my info to your thread...no big deal.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

The ruling on this motion will be very telling on how that trial is going to go.  Just saying.
http://www.flcourts18.org/PDF/Press_Releases/Defendant's%20Reply%20to%20State's%20Motion%20for%20Protective%20Order-Motion%20In%20Limine%20Regarding%20Toxicology%205%2021%2013.pdf


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



She's been great.  We'll fix it one way or another.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Does anyone have interest in the IRS congressional hearing right now?


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Does anyone have interest in the IRS congressional hearing right now?



I'll perk up when Obama is impeached.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Does anyone have interest in the IRS congressional hearing right now?



You mean the IRS that pleaded the 5th?  That IRS?

I'm putting that on my tax return next year.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have interest in the IRS congressional hearing right now?
> ...



lol


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



It is going to take moving a mountain to put the american  public's faith and trust back in the IRS if ever can be.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have interest in the IRS congressional hearing right now?
> ...



Rep for using "Obama" and "impeached" in the same sentence.


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Does anyone have interest in the IRS congressional hearing right now?



No, I would rather have my power beauty nap.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Just caught your livestreamed question and laughed out loud.  They dug a trench all the way around the parking lot to lay fiber. Brighthouse, Florida Internet and AT&T installed microwave, wireless dish and direct satellite on the roof of the courthouse, 53 different media entities and 49 media trucks are coming. Yes it will be livestreamed.  When I have time I'll cloud and arrow the courthouse Google map picture with where and how much that actually is. They paved another parking lot for it.  Astounding resources.


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have interest in the IRS congressional hearing right now?
> ...



That's not a bad idea.  The only way they could force you to testify is to give you immunity.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Wow testa!  So you're watching it, obv.  I had no idea it was such a huge case!  Where have I been?  Been hearing about it, of course, but I thought the public draw was concerning the viability of stand your ground but then racial profiling came into it and I tuned out a bit.  In this case, I don't think racial profiling has anything to do with what happened; many times it's just a flashpoint to enflame the public, IMO.  But I have to learn more about this case before I can make an informed opinion about that.


----------



## George Costanza (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Why are jury questions not read and discussed in open court, I wonder?



In front of whom?  All counsel and the judge are present in chambers when jury questions are discussed.  The jury certainly knows what the question is.  Who's left?  Members of the general public in the courtroom?  None of their business.  The rest of the world?  Ditto.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

My puppies decided it is nap time. lol


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



25 are those your girls?  They're beautiful!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Wow testa!  So you're watching it, obv.  I had no idea it was such a huge case!  Where have I been?  Been hearing about it, of course, but I thought the public draw was concerning the viability of stand your ground but then racial profiling came into it and I tuned out a bit.  In this case, I don't think racial profiling has anything to do with what happened; many times it's just a flashpoint to enflame the public, IMO.  But I have to learn more about this case before I can make an informed opinion about that.
> ...



You're married to a Z player?  Judge?  Attorney?  Oh dear!  So that's why you said you won't get a summer vacay.  Yikes!


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



None of the above.
NBC started the racial thing with their creative journalistic editing right off the bat. Not only was that immoral it should be criminal because of the result.  I havent watched NBC news since. Shame on them.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Santy can you send/receive pms yet?


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Something might be happening. The family is there.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

something is brewing at the court house.

Wild About Trial@WildAboutTrial 

More of Travis' family members just went in. More sheriff's deputies showing up

Wild About Trial@WildAboutTrial 

Media members are slowly nudging their way over to the court entrance. It's getting a bit louder in here.

Wild About Trial@WildAboutTrial 

Travis' family members are showing up. Mike B. went in and the head of security as well. Something is brewing


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Well, that's why I asked about livestream.  The media distorts everything.  Not only do I hate the constant commercials, but I don't appreciate the spin.  Much rather watch it for myself and judge, then I like to listen to the pundits to hear their opinions.  So I'll be watching it live as much as possible.  Unfortunately my DH hasn't had my attention since all of it has gone into this trial.  But, he knows I'm hooked on trials so he'll just have to deal with me squeezing him in when I have some time.  LOL  

PS...Arias court reporter has been summoned back to the courtroom...hmmm


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Santy can you send/receive pms yet?



Yes


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

*NEW JUROR QUESTION:  *"Can we just choke that bitch?"


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well, that's why I asked about livestream.  The media distorts everything.  Not only do I hate the constant commercials, but I don't appreciate the spin.  Much rather watch it for myself and judge, then I like to listen to the pundits to hear their opinions.  So I'll be watching it live as much as possible.  Unfortunately my DH hasn't had my attention since all of it has gone into this trial.  But, he knows I'm hooked on trials so he'll just have to deal with me squeezing him in when I have some time.  LOL
> 
> PS...Arias court reporter has been summoned back to the courtroom...hmmm



Here is 1 place you can get Live Stream.
Watch Jodi Arias trial live stream coverage online: New jury possible if unanimous decision not reached in death penalty phase | Christian News on Christian Today


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well, that's why I asked about livestream.  The media distorts everything.  Not only do I hate the constant commercials, but I don't appreciate the spin.  Much rather watch it for myself and judge, then I like to listen to the pundits to hear their opinions.  So I'll be watching it live as much as possible.  Unfortunately my DH hasn't had my attention since all of it has gone into this trial.  But, he knows I'm hooked on trials so he'll just have to deal with me squeezing him in when I have some time.  LOL
> 
> PS...Arias court reporter has been summoned back to the courtroom...hmmm



Deputies family and Deanna there.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> *NEW JUROR QUESTION:  *"Can we just choke that bitch?"



Yepper.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Feisty.  But I was referring to when Zimmerman trial starts.  Maybe the site you posted will air that trial as well?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Thanks Feisty.  But I was referring to when Zimmerman trial starts.  Maybe the site you posted will air that trial as well?



We will have to find something local to the case. I will look later to see what I can find. I think it might have to be closer to trial to find lol


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Feisty.  But I was referring to when Zimmerman trial starts.  Maybe the site you posted will air that trial as well?
> ...



Here is a possible site for Zimmerman George Zimmerman hearing live video stream: Trayvon Martin case back in court this morning to get live stream


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Thanks Feisty.  But I was referring to when Zimmerman trial starts.  Maybe the site you posted will air that trial as well?



It will be on orlandosentinel.com myfoxorlando.com to name a couple locals and I can post the direct to the media feed url once that's established.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

I used mediaite or WAT sometimes for Arias.  They may have Z, too.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  June 10th, right?

So it's just another question from Arias jury?  Not a verdict?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Thank you, Test....yep those are mine...got one in fast pitch....one in cheerleading and one in gymnastics.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Leaving work and going home.  BBL


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Wesh.com will have it will bill schaffer the legal "expert" that did baby killer.  Wftv.com will have it and 48 other media entities lol CNN will probably have this one.


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> *NEW JUROR QUESTION:  *"Can we just choke that bitch?"



Request denied.    B ad for ratings.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I used mediaite or WAT sometimes for Arias.  They may have Z, too.



I am staying away from WAT because they disappointed me on the way they have handled things.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Lovely, lovely girls.   I love seeing their faces.  You should be so proud you are so very blessed with them.  Girls are a lot of work but fun fun. I'd put mine up but I'm not over the nail polish guy yet.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > *NEW JUROR QUESTION:  *"Can we just choke that bitch?"
> ...



oh come on! You're no fun. A good old fashioned choking would be awesome for ratings and for team morale.


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 Wait, wait!  Nail polish guy?  More info please.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



And hair pulling.... harvest some of those locks.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

DH said CNN msnbc is cbs NBC all of them are there. Take your stream pick.


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Well, maybe until she turns blue.  I don't want to sound like a party pooper.


----------



## Kiwiiiiiii (May 23, 2013)

Holaaaaaa everyone! Everyone enjoying the waiting... and waiting... and waiting....?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Welcome Kiwi 
How are you doing?


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



rep for not pooping the party.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Z starts June 10th hearings were scheduled today for 5,6, and 7th.  That will be "take care of business" and motions.
> 
> I only have one suggestion: watch it with the race and look at the facts of the case instead. Race is going to be covered of by the Jessie Jacksons, Reverend Al whatshisfaces, Black Panthers and Skinheads and Seminole County Sheriff Department, big time.  They invaded when it started and they will again. This is a catalyst for other agendas so take all that with a grain of bullshit salt and let's see what the actual evidence says.
> 
> That sounded like a mom lecture, sorry, it was meant to be experience from when it happened and thr threats and invasions.  Same thing as not posting personal info on AV or witnesses or destroying lives of participants in this one. Play fair.  Game on.



I feel for ya being in the middle of all that BS (race card pulling). Come on up to NW FL if you need to escape it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

Can someone please dump water over JVM's head, or at least gag her? She's getting on my nerves already today! What a gossiper and sh!t stirrer!


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Stuff going on in the courtroom with family, dp mitigator, et al. juror question. It's getting late...4 day weekend.  Jurors still working it if there's another question.

Smelling a Tuesday.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Stuff going on in the courtroom with family, dp mitigator, et al. juror question. It's getting late...4 day weekend.  Jurors still working it if there's another question.
> 
> Smelling a Tuesday.



Yep. Supposedly, they're waiting on JA's family to get there.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Juror #10 question: "what are the instructions regarding choking?"


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

Gonna pull a DrSteve here:

Juror Question:  Can one or all of us inject Jodi if we give her the DP?


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

just finished Les Mis just in time  Verdict?? please oh please


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Beth say JoJo looks upset wiping eyes instead of nose.

Whatever "upset" and JoJo means.  Interview denied?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Panhandle. Female here too.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> beth say jojo looks upset wiping eyes instead of nose.
> 
> Whatever "upset" and jojo means.  Interview denied?



omg verdict


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Oh no


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

Not Unanimous!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

1st Juror sounded upset.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

OMG and it just keeps going on with the Jodi show.


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2013)

Nancy Grace's head is gonna start spinning around..


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

July 18th, next day in court, new jury will hopefully be seated.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nancy Grace's head is gonna start spinning around..



She's gonna blame Jodi for her whiplash.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Shit

No energy for red/bold/xxlarge

Is Juan going to push it and redo?  They speculating yes.  Juan.  judge Sherry will do lwop.  End it.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

OMG I feel sorry for the Jury right now, I know they didnt want this.


----------



## Kiwiiiiiii (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Welcome Kiwi
> How are you doing?



good thanks Feisty!
How are you enjoying the new forum?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

This is why Jodi's family was not in court.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

Jodi's family never showed up to hear the verdict. Interesting!


----------



## Kiwiiiiiii (May 23, 2013)

This will never end!!


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

a_littlefeisty said:


> this is why jodi's family was not in court.



are you kidding me??


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Damn shame.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Kiwiiiiiii said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Kiwi
> ...



I love it here. Everyone is very nice and helpful. and I love all the new toy to play with.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> This is why Jodi's family was not in court.
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BK_B-wsCUAEf_qC.jpg



Wow! They probably won't show up to see her when she's allowed visitors after she's sent to prison. Anyone think they've finally written her off from their lives?


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

3 out of 5 women ever on AZ death row are there from calling a 2nd jury.

Anyone know if the one Juan put there is one of the 5?   Did he call a 2nd on the one he's got on death row?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> a_littlefeisty said:
> 
> 
> > this is why jodi's family was not in court.
> ...



Nope that was Jodi's sister lol.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

Gotta cook supper for the rugrats - BBL.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

LOL on "way to Grand Canyon: and "mom stresses me out!" 

Jodi who?  Do I have to go to that thing?  I'm prepping for VACATION mom! what now??

So THAT's how a sociopath is made.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > This is why Jodi's family was not in court.
> ...



why show up every day and not show up today? you think they were fed up wih her games? I bet you they know the truth about WHY they were not allowed to talk to the jury, because Jod said NO.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> LOL on "way to Grand Canyon: and "mom stresses me out!"
> 
> Jodi who?  Do I have to go to that thing?  I'm prepping for VACATION mom! what now??
> 
> So THAT's how a sociopath is made.



All the people that bought Jodi's art paid for their vacation lol.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

ha ha Fiesty. 

"Do I HAVE to make an appearance for JoJo?  I'm going on my all expense paid vacation from her being stupid, don't bum me out mom!"


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

*DELAY*

_DO-OVER_

*Juan, throw it to the judge for lwop and close it.  She'll do it.*


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Kiwiiiiiii said:


> This will never end!!



Kiwi once you get 50 posts you will be able to PM others on the forum.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Now they can't finish the Life Time movie lol.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

what


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nancy Grace's head is gonna start spinning around..



Then she can shave her butt and walk backward.  She'll look a lot better that way.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Who is going to watch the jury press conference?


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Who is going to watch the jury press conference?



I will, did they say when they were going take place?


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)




----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to watch the jury press conference?
> ...



I just heard the Jury does not want to talk at this time.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to watch the jury press conference?
> ...



Post link?

Taking a break


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

20 June is going to be the tell all day on what is going to happen, weather it is going to be a penalty faze retrial or that take DP off the table.


----------



## millyvanilly (May 23, 2013)

I second the thought on your daughters being beautiful...  Congrats on doing a great job raising them!


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

What a disaster!  Unanimous decision...disaster...July 18th trial resumes...unbelievable.  Something tells me there are several that dont even want LWOP...they want life and her walking in 20 years.

5 months of trial...a judge should decide the damn penalty...jurors cant handle it obviously.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



maybe its best they go home and deal with what happen before they say something out of anger or fustration


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



They may also be waiting to see what the public is saying before they want to speak.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

What now the warden is going to block Jodi from doing interviews?? NOW


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

Amy is on HLN...hot!!!


----------



## Swear_to_tell (May 23, 2013)

Well heck no, now she'll just be more brazen.  expect 3d, Pixar-like, and animated versions of her interviews.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

but what happen to his open door policy? he has nothing to hide blah blah, he should have never let her once she was convicted. i am happy she will spend the next month in her cell 23 hrs a day where she belongs. no jodi show till her next court date


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Swear_to_tell said:


> Well heck no, now she'll just be more brazen.  expect 3d, Pixar-like, and animated versions of her interviews.



Swear_ti_tell welcome. Great to see you.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> What a disaster!  Unanimous decision...disaster...July 18th trial resumes...unbelievable.  Something tells me there are several that dont even want LWOP...they want life and her walking in 20 years.
> 
> 5 months of trial...a judge should decide the damn penalty...jurors cant handle it obviously.



a) if Juan doesn't push - it goes to JS for sentence.  3 out of 5 dp women in AZ were convicted by a 2nd jury.  If someone gets to it before me, was Juan's dp woman 1st or 2nd jury?  He's tenacious. Would like to see the details of that dp sentence.
B). If Juan pushes it, they get anal summary trial to catch up. Prosc/ defense give summaries
C) M1 stands. Aggravation stands. 
D) convicted M1 felon status stands
E) either Juan will push and get a new jury or send to JS and believe she will do lwop
F) why does my phone checker think every word beginning with "a" is anal.  Thanks JoJo 2hole.  "Aggravating" not "anal" on B, however I'm pretty sure the Nurmster can get his shot at saying "anal sex" sixteen to twenty two more times
G) I'm taking a JoJo break verdict or not... Fuck her.


----------



## Swear_to_tell (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Swear_to_tell said:
> 
> 
> > Well heck no, now she'll just be more brazen.  expect 3d, Pixar-like, and animated versions of her interviews.
> ...


Thank you Feisty


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



That's the jury's way of saying


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

Swear_to_tell said:


> Well heck no, now she'll just be more brazen.  expect 3d, Pixar-like, and animated versions of her interviews.



Hey swear, welcome!


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



I don't believe that. I think they're exhausted, they want to get home to their families and back to some semblance of their regular lives.  They gave it their all trying and they finished 6months inconclusively.  Up yours isn't it.  We worked really hard and going home is more like it.

In my opinion.

 I have the utmost respect for this jury.

This will be the first real night they've had in months.  Go hit the liquor store jury.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 23, 2013)

Well, damn, I guess maybe there were real Christians on that jury!  Unlike this thread.

They should have chosen a jury of all Muslims.  They would have put her to death with no problem.  They'd probably be disappointd because stoning isn't an option.  Nothing like seeing a pretty woman get killed, eh?  Probably a big turn-on for some guys.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

*sigh*


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Did any one else here CH state that the verdict is like a third version of ground hog day


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Well, damn, I guess maybe there were real Christians on that jury!  Unlike this thread.
> 
> They should have chosen a jury of all Muslims.  They would have put her to death with no problem.  They'd probably be disappointd because stoning isn't an option.  Nothing like seeing a pretty woman get killed, eh?  Probably a big turn-on for some guys.



You know we asked you yesterday if you would like to start over because of the way things went.
Please no name calling or accusations are needed here. I am sure there is some other thread here some place for that.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> *sigh*



I like WTF faced hippos


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Wow!  The press release from the state attorney's office left the door open for them to opt out of trying this again.  Said they'd decide by the June status conference.  I wonder if the Alexander family will feel they want to be done with this and ask to not do a retrial.  I don't know what I would decide.  Their pain seems unceasing.  To think of doing this again, even in part, may be more than they can handle.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)




----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Well, damn, I guess maybe there were real Christians on that jury!  Unlike this thread.
> 
> They should have chosen a jury of all Muslims.  They would have put her to death with no problem.  They'd probably be disappointd because stoning isn't an option.  Nothing like seeing a pretty woman get killed, eh?  Probably a big turn-on for some guys.



thats a disgusting statement!! It has nothing to do with religion, it has to do with her crime. She brutally murdered a man just because he did not want to be with her any more. He was stab 29 times, had his throat slit from ear to ear, and shot in the head. She deserves nothing less than she dished out to him. Stoning would not be painful enough for this cold hearted girl.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> *sigh*



Poor, poor sad hippo.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

I like *sighhhh not this again* faced hippos too.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Huh?



If, by any chance, you are referring to my comment, and don't grasp its pertinence here, then you probably haven't read the entire thread.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Santy!  Queue the turtle song!


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Oh sorry. That's it. I haven't read the thread.  My apologies.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Santy!  Queue the turtle song!



FEED THE TURTLES!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Well, damn, I guess maybe there were real Christians on that jury!  Unlike this thread.
> ...



Well, I happen to believe that she might actually have been provoked beyond what she could endure.  I don't think Travis Alexander was the wonderful guy some people are trying to portray.

And you can quit listing his injuries, I've seen the autopsy photos and am not appalled.

And it does have to do with religion.  Anyone who is Christian should be praying for her everlasting soul, and forgiving her, and leaving it in the hands of God, not screaming for her death.

After seeing the expressions on the jurors' faces, I can see that they take the responsibility of putting someone to death much more seriously than most of you.  Maybe they have a glimmer of doubt about her guilt, just like I do.


----------



## Viv (May 23, 2013)

To me, hung jury, means the system works, they did their job to the best of their ability and stuck to their own beliefs and principles _as they were instructed to do!_

So screw the talking head idiot I just heard that claimed this verdict (non verdict really) proved that "people lie" , should not be taken at their word, ever and that much looking behind the words needs to be done, blah blah blah......referring to the jury, calling them liars basically....this was on HLN which I normally don't watch for reasons like hearing this moron!!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


>



ROFLMFAO

You swarm over to this forum, start a topic about the Jodi Arias trial, and then call someone who participates in your topic but happens to disagree with 95% of you...a TROLL?

Anyone who disagrees with you is a troll?   ROFL


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

I like turtles and gigantic kitties and purple hippos.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Not "anyone". Just you. Mormon/Christian jurors?  That doesn't disagree with anything we've said because that has zero to do with the trial. That's drop by and post a weirdo Mormon Christian post where it has no place or bearing and yes..  that's called a "troll".


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Well, damn, I guess maybe there were real Christians on that jury!  Unlike this thread.
> ...



Are you kidding me?  My statement was pretty mild.  You're not very familiar with this forum, are you?

I'll have to go back and read that...about starting over.  I didn't see that.

Oh, and I really love all the little inside jokes, etc.  Speaking of name calling.


----------



## Viv (May 23, 2013)

Th tweeting pal of Jodi's was also on there....before NG went all exorcist on her and dumped off the air lol....Donovan claimed she was with the family in the courthouse and they were told there was a a jury question no reason to head back t court room.

Will be interesting to hear the rest of that story (but FTR---I wouldn't put too much stalk in that whole (probably fake) vacation IM!


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

This message is hidden because Kooshdakhaa is on your ignore list.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



no one said anything like that to you.


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



How could you have possibly seen the jurors faces? and Jodi (let me caps this) JODI DOES NOT DESERVE FORGIVENESS AND SHOULD BURN IN HELL FOR WHAT SHE HAS DONE!!!
You can go away now.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



They said she was guilty. They just could not agree on a punishment.


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> How could you have possibly seen the jurors faces? and Jodi (let me caps this) JODI DOES NOT DESERVE FORGIVENESS AND SHOULD BURN IN HELL FOR WHAT SHE HAS DONE!!!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

There is going to be a web cast on the verdict  if anyone is interested. Here is the link
Victim's Voice with Jon Leiberman | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > What a disaster!  Unanimous decision...disaster...July 18th trial resumes...unbelievable.  Something tells me there are several that dont even want LWOP...they want life and her walking in 20 years.
> ...



LMAO...great post Test...excellent.  Hey question....so Juan can decide to bypass the second jury and leave it to the judge to decide?  What if the DT wants to roll the dice on her getting life with parole and dont think the judge will give it to her?

I think if this goes to a second jury, it opens up grounds for appeal...especially if they come
back with DP.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> There is going to be a web cast on the verdict  if anyone is interested. Here is the link
> Victim's Voice with Jon Leiberman | WildAboutTrial.com



They are going to go over breaking news.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

new story here is the link I have not read it yet.
Anonymous Vows to Go After West Virginia Man Who Allegedly Sodomized 2-Year-Old


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> This message is hidden because Kooshdakhaa is on your ignore list.


Ta-da!! 

 And there will be Mormon/Christian nonsense peace in the va-ha-ha-ley once again.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...




This is what happens when you wait until the last to watch a 5 month trial...she may have been provoked?  LMAO.  What you actually believe Jodis 3rd lie?  Wow.

Doubts about her guilt?  They decided unanimously on M1 and then again unanimous on "especially cruel".  This jury has no doubt about this liars guilt...they are torn on her punishment...big difference...you need to catch up.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

drstevej said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > How could you have possibly seen the jurors faces? and Jodi (let me caps this) JODI DOES NOT DESERVE FORGIVENESS AND SHOULD BURN IN HELL FOR WHAT SHE HAS DONE!!!



Lol. "God knows the truth"

Yeah, He does and did you see what he did in the first testament?

Even in the Mormon version, there will be no planet waiting for you JoJo.


----------



## Viv (May 23, 2013)

How sickening that so quickly, the jurors are now the subject of heinous verbal assaults and threats on the internet.....Smart of them to ask for their names to be sealed, even smarter is they never speak word one to the media!

Ackkkkkk, too much for me tonight, taking a break!


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



Get your Troy out, you've got this one.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



You are saying you don't think she killed him? Huh? She admitted it! They have proof she did it, other than her saying it. 

She's convicted of M1 (1st degree murder). 

http://www.superiorcourt.maricopa.gov/docket/CriminalCourtCases/caseSearch.asp


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yes he can. He can call it quits or press on. So I'm curious what happened in his other dp. He's a bulldog and already spent/invested this much so wth press on! Or is he going to call it a day.  Defensw has nothing to do with it. It would be like the M1 coming up mistrial and prosecution office deciding to retry or not retry. Same thing as penalty phase. 

I agree on taint/appeal/money of calling a second jury. So Juan has to weigh possibility of dp sentence against pretty much sure bet of Judge S not granting parole and doing lwop. Hence the records of the 3 out of 5 do women that got dp on second jury are so very interesting.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I think Juan is gonna get a new jury...I really do.  Whats the worst that can happen...they come back LWOP...I dont think any jury would agree life with parole...so either the new jury gives her LWOP or death...or they cant decide and the judge gets it and gives her LWOP based on the jurys other two decisions.  Im sure Juan wanted this to be over.  Im sure he will weigh his options.

At least its only about the penalty phase and her best possible option is life with parole at 53.  That 3 out of 5 stat is interesting.


----------



## wavingrl (May 23, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



First, I would not have agreed to serve on this jury.

Someone on an HLN panel just  said something that made sense to me. He theorized that some jurors may have had concerns about the mitigating factors. It is frequently said that she has 'mental issues'. I think that might have been a concern for me. 

There were other theories but that one made more sense to me.

I can see how a second jury might come to the same conclusions. I also wonder if another panel is seated if there is inherently grounds for an appeal of any decision made because of the notoriety of this case. 

I didn't follow the case closely but have heard enough that I wouldn't be able to give an unbiased opinion.  fwiw


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




I think so too. He's got five years into this and he's going to go for broke.  If "broke" is lwop, then no reason not to.

The only regular wildcard here is the chameleon will have much more time to evolve/rewrite/evolve/recalculate.  New show, new calculation, new approach.  The good news on the wildcard is JoJo the Genius is her own worst enemy and will evolve around her same old schtick that makes you want to stick her and choke her.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

Here is a video that is about a sick case in WV a 19 year old that rapped a 2 year old. This video is only about how the court system is failing. Please look at and give me your thoughts.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-5VV_u7dPw]Anonymous- Operation Innocence v2.0 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

Secretly Willmott and Nurmi must be going nuts. They will be stuck at least until the status hearing of whether the penalty phase will go forward. Poor people. What have they done to deserve this "law of attraction"?

Anyway, I felt justice was already served with the conviction on M1. I think Martinez should accept LWOP, but I don't think he will, as 25 said.

This story will die down and the Sociopathic Spectacle Show will be canceled for poor ratings. 

Have a great holiday. Rest comfortably in knowing how hard these jurors worked. They certainly have my respect.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Yep. Big grounds for appeal on unbiased jury.  And if this jury couldn't agree, I have a hard time believing another would.  The reality is she will never see the needle even with a dp sentence.   Juries aren't going to decide on real life "she'll never actually see the needle" though.  That's not in the instructions


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Secretly Willmott and Nurmi must be going nuts. They will be stuck at least until the status hearing of whether the penalty phase will go forward. Poor people. What have they done to deserve this "law of attraction"?
> 
> Anyway, I felt justice was already served with the conviction on M1. I think Martinez should accept LWOP, but I don't think he will, as 25 said.
> 
> ...



Where you been?


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, is everyone going to follow Zimmerman?  I'm hoping I can see a livestream of Andrea Sneiderman (sp?).  That woman is so snotty!  I find it fascinating how they can put her on trial.  And if I'm too OT on this, please let me know.
> ...



Oh gosh. I need a break and now Jodi isn't even over ugh


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

The more I think about this, the more I feel LWOP is the next best option.  DP was my first choice for her sentence but mostly because I want her in solitary.  Realistically, she will never be executed.  Her punishment will be greater if she is unable to appear in public and if she is unable to continue to sully Travis' reputation and keep up her false claims of being a domestic abuse victim, and of being a victim in general.  

The sooner people stop listening to her nonsense, the sooner the bitch will shrivel up and cease to exist.


----------



## TW (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Secretly Willmott and Nurmi must be going nuts. They will be stuck at least until the status hearing of whether the penalty phase will go forward. Poor people. What have they done to deserve this "law of attraction"?
> ...



I had a big project, it's almost completed. I want to be able to enjoy the weekend, so I buckled down.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Miss you.  

Weekend break coming up!!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Jury breakdown:

DP=8
Life=4


----------



## wavingrl (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Someone already asked if AZ's approach was constitutional--and it is, according to the Supreme Court. 

There is something about selecting a second panel for the penalty phase that seems  off, jmo. It has been done before and I suppose it can be done again. 

I am tired of hearing the passionate opinions from media commentators which have actually caused me to feel that LWOP would be as close to justice as we can come in this case. 

With my few remaining brain cells --since JA admitted to the murder I really don't pay much attention to analyses of her manipulative and deviant behaviors. 

I think the media needs to be less involved. There are several commentators that I cannot stand and that affects my response to whatever opinion they may provide. 

This could be true of others?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Jury breakdown:
> 
> DP=8
> Life=4



I just heard that. All I can say is wow.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Yes he can. He can call it quits or press on. So I'm curious what happened in his other dp. He's a bulldog and already spent/invested this much so wth press on! Or is he going to call it a day.  Defensw has nothing to do with it. It would be like the M1 coming up mistrial and prosecution office deciding to retry or not retry. Same thing as penalty phase.
> 
> I agree on taint/appeal/money of calling a second jury. So Juan has to weigh possibility of dp sentence against pretty much sure bet of Judge S not granting parole and doing lwop. Hence the records of the 3 out of 5 do women that got dp on second jury are so very interesting.



Just announced - 8 jurors for death, 4 for life

Martinez's Cases:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=548632208509699&story_fbid=594827383879719


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I don't like how the media gets all into a trial and stretch the story to distortion. They are not reporting the facts.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Jury breakdown:
> 
> DP=8
> Life=4



almost the felony break. Wasnt that 7/5?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Jury breakdown:
> ...



It sure was. I was saying yesterday that it was more then likely the felony and non felony was the reason for hung jury.


----------



## wavingrl (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't know about others but when they go into orbit over how JA is eager to give interviews and analyze her demeanor so dramatically I think they sound like 'kids'--unprofessional, etc. and lol--if they are so opposed to these interviews why are they there? 

Someone asked her --'Have you thought about how you will feel if a needle is placed in your arm?' I thought that was over the top/out of line. I really couldn't find much fault with her response--'No, I haven't gotten that far' but much discussion followed--'Her mental disorders'. That alone makes me think they have 'tainted' the minds of a large segment of the population. 

I would think that there is some high powered defense attorney somewhere that is going to address this at some point. This could be the case to set a precedent? 

At times I think Greta Van Sustern is the only journalist who is consistently professional. At least I can listen to what she has to say and reflect upon it.

What an interesting panel the next one will be. I would certainly ask --'Do you have cable service? and related questions. Not certain I could accept jurors with cable--more than likely they tuned in at some point.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I am sure that this case was plastered on most every channel in AZ. It could have been like with the first OJ case. I remember that you could not turn the TV without seeing OJ's trial.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Media will be involved as long as trials are televised.  I believe the public deserves, and benefits from, seeing our justice system at work.  For better or worse. It's our choice to blindly accept what the media says, or to use our own intelligence to make our own decisions.   Some trials are purely sensational, like this one.  Others have far reaching consequenses, like Zimmerman has the potential to.  The public should have the opportunity to judge for themselves.  It's up to the network honchos, based purely on potential revenue projections, whether to televise a trial and how much airtime they choose to devote to it.  But it is up to us, the public, which trials we feel hold the greatest impact on our lives as we see it. 

Personally, I feel I've devoted enough time to Msssss Arias.  It's time for her to go away.  There are greater debates to be had regarding laws on the books and other issues to explore.  Arias' life or death is inconsequential to me.  I'll always be interested in how this case eventually ends.  But I'm done caring about anything she says cuz she will never change.  Sad but true.  Hopefully the decision will be made to give her LWOP and the Alexander family can move on feeling Travis' death has been vindicated.


----------



## wavingrl (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



hmmm--I'm in Atlanta. I conclude that anyone with cable has heard 'something'. 

A panel of legal experts--is that what it will take? I'm certain there is a lengthy questionaire but still I think minds have been 'polluted' anywhere there is cable and for that matter the internet.

oh well. Just a very sad situation for all concerned. If anyone is deterred from a similar act because of this that is the only 'good' I can find.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 23, 2013)

I am going to go to bed all. I have a bad headache.
Good night see you all tomorrow.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

One note - I don't have cable and look what I've been doing lately


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I am going to go to bed all. I have a bad headache.
> Good night see you all tomorrow.



Feisty feel better, ttyl~Feathers


----------



## FeatherDuster (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> One note - I don't have cable and look what I've been doing lately



show off 
(lucky you)


----------



## wavingrl (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Media will be involved as long as trials are televised.  I believe the public deserves, and benefits from, seeing our justice system at work.  For better or worse. It's our choice to blindly accept what the media says, or to use our own intelligence to make our own decisions.   Some trials are purely sensational, like this one.  Others have far reaching consequenses, like Zimmerman has the potential to.  The public should have the opportunity to judge for themselves.  It's up to the network honchos, based purely on potential revenue projections, whether to televise a trial and how much airtime they choose to devote to it.  But it is up to us, the public, which trials we feel hold the greatest impact on our lives as we see it.
> 
> Personally, I feel I've devoted enough time to Msssss Arias.  It's time for her to go away.  There are greater debates to be had regarding laws on the books and other issues to explore.  Arias' life or death is inconsequential to me.  I'll always be interested in how this case eventually ends.  But I'm done caring about anything she says cuz she will never change.  Sad but true.  Hopefully the decision will be made to give her LWOP and the Alexander family can move on feeling Travis' death has been vindicated.



It is just not 'helpful' to me the way the media dramatizes aspects of the trial.

The issue of mental competence has been hashed and rehashed. I no longer know what I think about that--CO shooter--not competent --so LWOP?   


Tsarnaev---I think DP for him but assume there will a number of mitigators. 

Dragging out appeals --I have issues with that but that is how it is.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 23, 2013)

Goodnight Feisty...feel better.

wavingrl...I think that's what I said.  The media muddies the waters.  On the matter of mental incompetence, this isn't the case with the Arias case.  Regarding the CO theater clown killer, is there even a DP in CO?  If so, then I do not believe in executing mentally insane people.  LWOP is the way to go, for the reason that these people can be examined and learned from.  

Tsarnaev is a terrorist.  Unfortunately he was probably led by his older brother but he is an adult.  He knows better.  Don't know my DP states.  Does MA have a DP?  If so, then he should receive it without a doubt.  He is a mass murderer.  What mitigators exist for his atrocities?  Take a look at the bloody limbs his bomb caused to be left on the sidewalk and then I'll be glad to consider his mitigators.  

I don't mean to be rude.  But the outcome is so clear to me it makes me crazy.  I'm sure you feel likewise.  But let's just call it like it is.


----------



## wavingrl (May 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Goodnight Feisty...feel better.
> 
> wavingrl...I think that's what I said.  The media muddies the waters.  On the matter of mental incompetence, this isn't the case with the Arias case.  Regarding the CO theater clown killer, is there even a DP in CO?  If so, then I do not believe in executing mentally insane people.  LWOP is the way to go, for the reason that these people can be examined and learned from.
> 
> ...



If I had a point about the Arias case--it was in agreement with yours. When the media harps on and on and on about her 'mental disorders' that raises some concerns for me. The CO shooter---no doubt about his--but 'others'--I don't even want to 'go there'/can of worms.
Gray area and all of that. It would seem prudent to refrain from such labels--I think that is what I wanted to say.

Tsarnaev--I think he faces federal charges. I created a new thread for him--years away from trial I am certain. 'Some sort of political/religious' mitigators--too complicated for me to understand--I assume. No need for the legal media to get involved. This unfolded before our very eyes. 
But--think of it--the US executing unfairly--I don't think we 'dare'?


----------



## animallover (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> One note - I don't have cable and look what I've been doing lately



hey testarosa I'm on my way in the morning. Lol can't wait to be at the beach! PCB here o come...


----------



## animallover (May 23, 2013)

You all have a nice weekend! Ttyl


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Beth say JoJo looks upset wiping eyes instead of nose.
> 
> Whatever "upset" and JoJo means.  Interview denied?



Wild said she never looked upset. HLN is so full of liars. I thought Beth wasn't into the lying but man its ridiculous.


----------



## Tink (May 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 3 out of 5 women ever on AZ death row are there from calling a 2nd jury.
> 
> Anyone know if the one Juan put there is one of the 5?   Did he call a 2nd on the one he's got on death row?



I thought there was only 3 there. The 4th was over turned. AZ hasn't executed anyone since the 30's


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

On a positive note.  The Sherrif has her on complete lockdown right now...no more interviews...no nothing just a small cell and a metal cot.  Reality has to be setting in for Jodi.  She is essentially in isolation right now.

So, if you think about it....if she were to get LWOP and released to general pop, that would be a step up for her, so for at least two more months she is in complete isolation.  Right now I think she is getting exactly what everyone wanted to see her get.  Thats how im thinking about it anyway.  She is living exactly how she would be on death row.  So until this comes up again, thats where she stays...no picnic for sure.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> The more I think about this, the more I feel LWOP is the next best option.  DP was my first choice for her sentence but mostly because I want her in solitary.  Realistically, she will never be executed.  Her punishment will be greater if she is unable to appear in public and if she is unable to continue to sully Travis' reputation and keep up her false claims of being a domestic abuse victim, and of being a victim in general.
> 
> The sooner people stop listening to her nonsense, the sooner the bitch will shrivel up and cease to exist.



I heard she will be in solitary the first several years in a lwop sentence anyway.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Jury breakdown:
> 
> DP=8
> Life=4



when did they release this I haven't been able to watch the last few hours


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Jury breakdown:
> ...



No don't you remember, they never disagreed


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I am going to go to bed all. I have a bad headache.
> Good night see you all tomorrow.


feel better!


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Goodnight Feisty...feel better.
> 
> wavingrl...I think that's what I said.  The media muddies the waters.  On the matter of mental incompetence, this isn't the case with the Arias case.  Regarding the CO theater clown killer, is there even a DP in CO?  If so, then I do not believe in executing mentally insane people.  LWOP is the way to go, for the reason that these people can be examined and learned from.
> 
> ...


MA isn't a DP state, but if he's charged federally which likely he will be then he is DP eligible. And the FBI killed someone they were questioning that was related to this just yesterday...


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> On a positive note.  The Sherrif has her on complete lockdown right now...no more interviews...no nothing just a small cell and a metal cot.  Reality has to be setting in for Jodi.  She is essentially in isolation right now.
> 
> So, if you think about it....if she were to get LWOP and released to general pop, that would be a step up for her, so for at least two more months she is in complete isolation.  Right now I think she is getting exactly what everyone wanted to see her get.  Thats how im thinking about it anyway.  She is living exactly how she would be on death row.  So until this comes up again, thats where she stays...no picnic for sure.



Everything I have read says in LWOP she will be in isolation 3-5 years minimum anyway until she earns the ability to get a cell mate


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Wow it didn't take me long to catch up at all I thought you guys would be a lot busier today with that craziness


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> On a positive note.  The Sherrif has her on complete lockdown right now...no more interviews...no nothing just a small cell and a metal cot.  Reality has to be setting in for Jodi.  She is essentially in isolation right now.
> 
> So, if you think about it....if she were to get LWOP and released to general pop, that would be a step up for her, so for at least two more months she is in complete isolation.  Right now I think she is getting exactly what everyone wanted to see her get.  Thats how im thinking about it anyway.  She is living exactly how she would be on death row.  So until this comes up again, thats where she stays...no picnic for sure.



That's cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

I actually agree with that Snookie it is cruel


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



The media is no different than a house of ill repute.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > On a positive note.  The Sherrif has her on complete lockdown right now...no more interviews...no nothing just a small cell and a metal cot.  Reality has to be setting in for Jodi.  She is essentially in isolation right now.
> ...



For a simple misdemeanor, yeah...but not compared to what she did, imo.  Her victim is 6 feet under...he doesnt get a cell...he gets a coffin...now that is some cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



If they did it to every convicted person it would be different.  I believe she is being singled out for political reasons.

tHE SHERRIFF WANT TO BE RE-ELECTED. [dam cap lock]


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Well I dont think the sheriff is concerned about Jodi winning him reelection points.  Hes the same sheriff that allowed her 5 hours of interviews only seconds after her verdict.  Jodi abused it, so he cut it off.  It was the right decision imo.  She was using it to spout lies uncontested.  She was also making demands for that of someone who sees themselves as a star....the sheriff doesnt want that circus in his jail...I wouldnt either....shes in Jail!


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

How about if they sequester the next jury, since it would only be for the penalty phase?


----------



## Politico (May 24, 2013)

Pointless.


----------



## wavingrl (May 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



What I thought I heard about this...

The Sheriff allowed the interviews because he runs an 'open jail'--she was entitled to First Amendment Rights...

What do I know--at times I think she must be in 'another place' psychologically. Why she would want to deal with the media I can't say. I am thoroughly disgusted with the lot of them.

If there is an alternative to seating another jury that would be the better choice it seems to me.  I just don't see how 12 people can return a unanimous verdict no matter how many times the facts are reviewed.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I actually find the solitary more disturbing and cruel than the actual DP. It's just psychologically damaging and a form of torture IMO.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> How about if they sequester the next jury, since it would only be for the penalty phase?



Might be too late for that. I have a feeling there won't be another jury.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


If the prosecutors office takes death off the table the judge will then choose between lwop and lwp. Same thing if a 2nd jury is hung.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 24, 2013)

FeatherDuster said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > FeatherDuster said:
> ...



I saw a video of the jurors being polled regarding their decision, or lack of decision rather.  Regarding Jodi not deserving forgiveness and burning in Hell, I hope you've consulted with God and told Him how to handle this.  I'm sure He'll appreciate that.  : )


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> FeatherDuster said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



" I hope you've consulted with God and told Him how to handle this.  I'm sure She will appreciate that"

Fixed it for you.

Ah, feel the Christan love.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

These reporters are crazy chasing the poor jurors down. Ugh.  online video - channel 12 news video - arizona republic video - phoenix video


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Interesting article under the video of Donovan No sentence for Arias; county weighs options


----------



## DarkLion (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> I actually find the solitary more disturbing and cruel than the actual DP. It's just psychologically damaging and a form of torture IMO.



It is and it isn't. I spent 67 days in isolation when I was in jail, so I'm pretty well qualified to speak on this. It can be rough, but I'm a writer so I was able to keep myself entertained. They bring a library cart through, and you don't want to sleep through that. Books are your salvation in isolation. I read the same Tom Clancy book three times in a week. Now THAT is boredom for you. 

Anyway, it's not all bad. The people in jail are mostly quite unsavory, very little intelligent conversation to be had. Most of them are so state struck their entire world is that jail, while I tried to think of the outside world when I talked to people. So isolation can be a relief. You don't have to worry about the other inmates stealing stuff out of your cell. Sometimes you can talk to people through the vents. 

It sucks, don't get me wrong. But everything about jail sucks. But isolation....you do start to get a bit loopy after a while. After 67 days I was done with it, and asked to be moved to general pop.

(Due to the nature of my crime, I was given the choice to be in isolation or not.)


----------



## Politico (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> These reporters are crazy chasing the poor jurors down. Ugh



Really? You guys are running a 154 page thread of clueless obsessed copy and paste conjecture and they are crazy?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

Politico said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > These reporters are crazy chasing the poor jurors down. Ugh]
> ...



And you are here why?


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Every thread could use a little Troystering.


----------



## drstevej (May 24, 2013)

Jodi withdrawal -- Day One


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

A prediction:  Jodie will win a re-trial on appeal.  Bookmarked.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

We're not re-re-re-re hashing this until June 20th..... Right?


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> A prediction:  Jodie will win a re-trial on appeal.  Bookmarked.



On the M1 conviction?

No she won't.  That's a done deal that will stick.

Bookmarked


----------



## drstevej (May 24, 2013)

Murder plot recorded on phone after man butt-dials 911 - Broward - South - MiamiHerald.com

Here's another one for Nurmi


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Murder plot recorded on phone after man butt-dials 911 - Broward - South - MiamiHerald.com
> 
> Here's another one for Nurmi



If there is stupid and anal involved, he's all in.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > A prediction:  Jodie will win a re-trial on appeal.  Bookmarked.
> ...



I'll bet you a thousand rep points, bookmarked.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> We're not re-re-re-re hashing this until June 20th..... Right?



Yeah, take a break. It's nice to know there won't be further interviews. I wonder what the judge's thought process on lifting that order was. It made no sense.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You're on!

Bookmarked.

How do I bookmark?  Lol


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > We're not re-re-re-re hashing this until June 20th..... Right?
> ...




IDK why she lifted it, is sheriff Joe imposing this blackout?


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's what I've read. And it goes against his first amendment argument for allowing it in the first place.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sometimes called favorites.  To clarify, 1000 rep points equals 1 rep power point.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Got it. I thought there was a new fangled bookmark button in here I didn't know about.  You don't have to explain how to give a power rep, I won't be needing to use that


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sheriff  Joe's karma will catch up to him some day.He is one mean sob.  He and, the queen of mean,  nancy grace would make a great couple.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Sheriff Joe plays it a little loosey goosey and shoots from the hip a lot.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Hardy, har, har.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

The interviews given after the penalty phase will probably cut both ways: those who see her as a dangerous sociopath with narcissistic tendencies will find her more dangerous, and others who see her as abused will think she is cuckoo for cocoa puffs.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm not a fan, personally.


----------



## drstevej (May 24, 2013)

JUST A THOUGHT:

Did Jodi's allocution remind you of a PPL pep talk in style?


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

I still think they should shut this circus down and go with LWOP, and not seat another jury. 
Does anyone know laws about Twitter, and all that, from prison? I would think, as a private entity, Twitter could disable any account that they want to.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

drstevej said:


> JUST A THOUGHT:
> 
> Did Jodi's allocution remind you of a PPL pep talk in style?



Ha! Nah, it was more robotic.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

This trial has proven to me how politically powerful the Mormon church is.

I mean, look at all the gruesome murders that have been committed in the past few years.  Jodi's crime was committed in the heat of passion, which should only be 2nd degree.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

Not that anyone will be paying attention, after a while, except maybe the family and close friends. If a tree falls in the woods...


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I still think they should shut this circus down and go with LWOP, and not seat another jury.
> Does anyone know laws about Twitter, and all that, from prison? I would think, as a private entity, Twitter could disable any account that they want to.



Ultimately it's up to Juan's boss to pursue dp or not. At some point I'll check out the other dp sentences where they called a second jury to see who / when they were.

I don't know on Twitter, et al.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

Okay, well, I'm putting away my TW nic for a while. I'll probably pop in in June, just to see what's up. I don't care to rehash the guilt and innocence portion again.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I still think they should shut this circus down and go with LWOP, and not seat another jury.
> ...



I suppose you could look at it both ways: So much money was spent, so they have to proceed to make it worth their while, at getting the verdict they want, or so much money was spent, let it go and don't spend any more.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> This trial has proven to me how politically powerful the Mormon church is.
> 
> I mean, look at all the gruesome murders that have been committed in the past few years.  Jodi's crime was committed in the heat of passion, which should only be 2nd degree.



Ahhhh. But it wasn't heat of passion, the defense threw that in at the last minute when self defense/abused and all that other stuff didn't work.   Prosecution proved premed - that's M1, and then they proved aggravation.

Hence M1 will stand under appeal and I get a power rep.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

Testy, you have my email, if something outrageous comes up. I'll probably linger in and out today, but it will be sitting around and listening to crickets otherwise.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Testy, you have my email, if something outrageous comes up. I'll probably linger in and out today, bu
> t it will be sitting around and listening to crickets otherwise.



I'll be jumping off for a break as soon as get off the couch from the cold allergy thing.  No worries, I'll email for more than just something outrageous.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 24, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 24, 2013)

drstevej said:


> JUST A THOUGHT:
> 
> Did Jodi's allocution remind you of a PPL pep talk in style?



I haven't listened to any PPL stuff (don't really care to either), but she was definitely trying to get the jury to think she'd turn her life around if given the opportunity. The thing is, she'll either die by injection, or die from other causes while sitting in her cell. She's going nowhere fast. What does she really think she's going to do while in there? She's not a crusader, not a leader, not believable, but somehow has it in her head she can change the prison system all by her lying self. She has some kind of fantasy land in her head!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > JUST A THOUGHT:
> ...



I agree she is living in an alternate reality. She claims that she can do all this stuff while in prison. How does she think she is going to be able to do it? There is just no way. The types of things she is claiming she will do to improve the community is just plain outrageous. The prison will not want prisoners to be able to go through trash because they will recycle it to make weapons to use against others or to sell to other inmates. Just as an example how full of it she is.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > This trial has proven to me how politically powerful the Mormon church is.
> ...



I don't think the prosecutor proved it.  I think he intimidated defense witnesses and made potential defense witnesses fearful of testifying by intimidation.

Excuse my redundancy but I can taste that rep power point.


----------



## wavingrl (May 24, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



To me it sounded like--'I have to say something'.

~~~
The jury foreman reportedly said--'We thought Travis was verbally/mentally abusive and that was a factor...'

Once again--I don't think the next panel will be able to come to a unanimous verdict either. 

Is 'reasonable doubt' the standard for the prosecution? I think it is.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I still think they should shut this circus down and go with LWOP, and not seat another jury.
> Does anyone know laws about Twitter, and all that, from prison? I would think, as a private entity, Twitter could disable any account that they want to.



https://support.twitter.com/groups/56-policies-violations

Twitter can remove her account, but there's nothing written in their policy about convicted felons not being allowed to have an account. The only thing I've found that may apply is 'impersonation', but even that is vague. Per their policy, "Twitter users are allowed to create parody, commentary, or fan accounts. Please refer to Twitter's Parody Policy for more information about these types of accounts."

AZ would have to stop her from being on Twitter, by making it a rule/stipulation/whateveryouwannacallit as part of the inmate policy.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I still think they should shut this circus down and go with LWOP, and not seat another jury.
> ...



If that does not work they could always boil her in oil.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Oh boohoohoo mean old prosecutor.  Problem is, Juan intimidated his own witnesses too, he's an equal opportunity intimidater.  Not grounds for a new trial.


Unanimous on premeditation, unanimous on aggravation equals M1.

Go ahead and keep dreaming about that rep power though, everyone has to have a dream.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

If by some far fetched rep power cloud in the sky, rainbows and unicorns, pigs flying, chance in hell there is a new trial, red/bold/xxlarge me and Tink when our bf, Dr. Hottie, is up to bat so we can tune in.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If by some far fetched rep power cloud in the sky, rainbows and unicorns, pigs flying, chance in hell there is a new trial, red/bold/xxlarge me and Tink when our bf, Dr. Hottie, is up to bat so we can tune in.



I have a right to dream.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



May as well throw in good ol' fashioned tar and feathers too.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Rip her hair out first, she promised it to Locks of Love.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Maricopa county attorney says their intent is to pursue dp and have a do over on penalty.  Maricopa County Attorney?s Office ? News Release - County Attorney Comments on Outcome in State v. Jodi Ann Arias. 

3 out of 5 of their woman dp sentences were from 2nd jury.

*sheesh*

There's no bottom of this psycho well.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Maricopa county attorney says their intent is to pursue dp and have a do over on penalty.  Maricopa County Attorney?s Office ? News Release - County Attorney Comments on Outcome in State v. Jodi Ann Arias.
> 
> 3 out of 5 of their woman dp sentences were from 2nd jury.
> 
> ...



Before the next sentencing date, Jodi has time to get more 'fake' drawings out, 'talk' to her next victims on Twitter via Donovan, and use her fantasy world to come up with more excuses.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Maricopa county attorney says their intent is to pursue dp and have a do over on penalty.  Maricopa County Attorney?s Office ? News Release - County Attorney Comments on Outcome in State v. Jodi Ann Arias.
> ...



Yep the lying chameleon calculator has plenty of time morph and develop the next manipulation.


----------



## millyvanilly (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


OK, the solitary is more disturbing and cruel than the DP and it is psychologically damaging and a form of torture.

And, you don't like the DP, either.

What do you propose we do with this stalking and heinously murdering woman?

Turn her loose on the world again?  WTH, there has to be some punishment for what she did to a man who certainly did not deserve what she did to him.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

What's next for Jodi from Sheriff Joe's posse? 

Butt plugs.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Relax, there's plenty of meat for everybody.


----------



## drstevej (May 24, 2013)

*Jodi Who?*


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I still think they should shut this circus down and go with LWOP, and not seat another jury.
> Does anyone know laws about Twitter, and all that, from prison? I would think, as a private entity, Twitter could disable any account that they want to.



I agree LWOP shut it down.
Twitter can but why would they?
Did you guys see jury foreman interview?


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Maricopa county attorney says their intent is to pursue dp and have a do over on penalty.  Maricopa County Attorney?s Office ? News Release - County Attorney Comments on Outcome in State v. Jodi Ann Arias.
> 
> 3 out of 5 of their woman dp sentences were from 2nd jury.
> 
> ...



I keep seeing you write this but there's only 4 women on death row in AZ- actually 3 now because Milke was over turned recently. And they haven't put anyone to death in AZ since 1930 so this is not accurate


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


I didn't say she shouldn't be punished. LWOP is fine by me.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I still think they should shut this circus down and go with LWOP, and not seat another jury.
> ...



I saw a small piece of the interview with the foreman. He said that some could not give her death because she was to young and good looking. what a joke.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

In AZ she will be in solitary at least the first 3 years even with a life sentence FYI


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I didn't hear that part. He did say the thought she had been emotionally and mentally abused by Travis but it wasn't an excuse for premed murder...


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> In AZ she will be in solitary at least the first 3 years even with a life sentence FYI



I feel she should be at least for first years. She needs time with no distractions to think of what she did. Her mind will punish her sooner or later.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Jodi Arias Trial Jury Foreman Interview: William Zervakos Says '18 Days of Testimony Hurt Her' | Video - ABC News


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I am going to have to look up and see if I can get the entire interview so I can see it I only got a small snip-it.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

He didn't say they couldn't give her death because of her looks just that at first its hard to believe that she could be capable. I understand that. Most of us had a hard time seeing how she could overtake him.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

I posted it for you feisty


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Maricopa county attorney says their intent is to pursue dp and have a do over on penalty.  Maricopa County Attorney?s Office ? News Release - County Attorney Comments on Outcome in State v. Jodi Ann Arias.
> ...



I think that's "ever".  I read it yesterday but have zero JoJo mojo to go look it up.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> He didn't say they couldn't give her death because of her looks just that at first its hard to believe that she could be capable. I understand that. Most of us had a hard time seeing how she could overtake him.



I was half asleep and it was a small cut from HLN so it could depend on the cut.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

There's only been 4 ever on death row there. Eva Dugan was the 1st and only one actually executed so far and that was in 1930 Jodi Arias Death Penalty Hearing: The Other Women On Arizona's Death Row


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> He didn't say they couldn't give her death because of her looks just that at first its hard to believe that she could be capable. I understand that. Most of us had a hard time seeing how she could overtake him.



Maybe he thought she was playing one of their weird sex games.


----------



## Viv (May 24, 2013)

After so many stories and "on the record" comments about why JA was allowed in gen pop (and would be until trial was over) as well as media contact....I haven't been able to find a single comment about why (how/who) that was changed!


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

Viv said:


> After so many stories and "on the record" comments about why JA was allowed in gen pop (and would be until trial was over) as well as media contact....I haven't been able to find a single comment about why (how/who) that was changed!



Romney did it.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> He didn't say they couldn't give her death because of her looks just that at first its hard to believe that she could be capable. I understand that. Most of us had a hard time seeing how she could overtake him.



Holy moly Tink, not after you've seen those colossal hands and feet! She could take down a linebacker with those.

I don't think the jury saw the filthy bigfoot video though. lol


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

Viv said:


> After so many stories and "on the record" comments about why JA was allowed in gen pop (and would be until trial was over) as well as media contact....I haven't been able to find a single comment about why (how/who) that was changed!



I don't understand it either, unless there is some procedure where convicted felons are separated while awaiting punishment?


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I still think they should shut this circus down and go with LWOP, and not seat another jury.
> ...



I did not. I only heard/read a little bit about it.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

And yeah, in short order no one is going to care about the Twitter account anyway, except maybe the family.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't say they couldn't give her death because of her looks just that at first its hard to believe that she could be capable. I understand that. Most of us had a hard time seeing how she could overtake him.
> ...



He did have that little pixie foot which gave him a huge disadvantage.


----------



## drstevej (May 24, 2013)

*Is Jodi dead yet?*


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> And yeah, in short order no one is going to care about the Twitter account anyway, except maybe the family.



The JoJo Yawnz


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > After so many stories and "on the record" comments about why JA was allowed in gen pop (and would be until trial was over) as well as media contact....I haven't been able to find a single comment about why (how/who) that was changed!
> ...



It's all Bush's fault.

Fixed it.


----------



## wavingrl (May 24, 2013)

Viv said:


> After so many stories and "on the record" comments about why JA was allowed in gen pop (and would be until trial was over) as well as media contact....I haven't been able to find a single comment about why (how/who) that was changed!



That is what the sheriff decided. 

And with that I think I need to stop thinking about our legal system.

Yay--Nancy Grace 'never lost'--never had a jury not return the verdict she wanted. She is tough. ?Martinez is, too.

I suppose that is necessary.I couldn't watch/listen to much of that.


It probably would be best if I didn't follow the trial of the CO shooter. I can only imagine if they put him on the stand and utilized similar strategies he would have some strange answers. shrug--I suppose he is on some sort of meds--and perhaps his attorneys will choose not to have him testify. When it is empirically clear that you are guilty it would seem that accepting a plea would be best. what do I know.
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323611604578396300844565168.html


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

drstevej said:


> *is jodi dead yet?*



*dead delay!!*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



It's the Mormon's fault too; they didn't teach her how to properly conduct the Blood Atonement Ritual.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> There's only been 4 ever on death row there. Eva Dugan was the 1st and only one actually executed so far and that was in 1930 Jodi Arias Death Penalty Hearing: The Other Women On Arizona's Death Row



Okay, whatever, out of JoJo mojo.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Hey, that was due to camera angle, at least, lol. But those hands and feet are huge, it's not just an optical illusion. They showed her putting her hand over her mouth in court, and that hand does not belong on a person that size.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You had to bring that up. Why, I oughtta...


----------



## Politico (May 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Someone has to be the voice of reason. And to make fun of you of course.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Politico said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...




We're waiting.....


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > After so many stories and "on the record" comments about why JA was allowed in gen pop (and would be until trial was over) as well as media contact....I haven't been able to find a single comment about why (how/who) that was changed!
> ...



His case is a different ball of wax. He is seriously mentally ill, and may not have actually fully comprehended the difference between right and wrong, even though he rigged shit up. He was probably hearing voices and hallucinating. Arias has a personality disorder, apples and oranges.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



Yepper.


----------



## Viv (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > After so many stories and "on the record" comments about why JA was allowed in gen pop (and would be until trial was over) as well as media contact....I haven't been able to find a single comment about why (how/who) that was changed!
> ...



I would've assumed that, except she was already allowed to give the first post conviction interview, the the 5 hr extravaganza! Nothing has changed in her conviction status since then


----------



## Sarah G (May 24, 2013)

That big dummy Nancy Grace argument:

Hal disagreeing with NG:  The jury didn't do anything wrong, they had their opinions and the lack of a verdict says they don't agree with you about giving Jodi Arias the death penalty.

NG:  Well HAL, maybe YOU don't have the death penalty in NEW YORK CITY but they do have it HERE in Arizona..

She's such a goof..  She makes no sense when she lets her temper take hold.


----------



## Viv (May 24, 2013)

I just listened to the foreman interview (thanks for posting that Tink)

He definitely did NOT say they couldn't convict her based on youth and looks....so must have been the HLN voices sneaking into your sleep fiesty, the ratbastards, lol


----------



## Viv (May 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> That big dummy Nancy Grace argument:
> 
> Hal disagreeing with NG:  The jury didn't do anything wrong, they had their opinions and the lack of a verdict says they don't agree with you about giving Jodi Arias the death penalty.
> 
> ...



One of these days we will see her spin around and green projectile vomit!


----------



## drstevej (May 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> That big dummy Nancy Grace argument:
> 
> Hal disagreeing with NG:  The jury didn't do anything wrong, they had their opinions and the lack of a verdict says they don't agree with you about giving Jodi Arias the death penalty.
> 
> ...



But the twins are cute (sorta).


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (May 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> That big dummy Nancy Grace argument:
> 
> Hal disagreeing with NG:  The jury didn't do anything wrong, they had their opinions and the lack of a verdict says they don't agree with you about giving Jodi Arias the death penalty.
> 
> ...



She does not make sense most of the time.


----------



## drstevej (May 24, 2013)

Nurmi may be the father!!!!!!


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

drstevej said:


> *Is Jodi dead yet?*



No, she's still warm and moist.  Don't call us.  We'll call you.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

Not impressed at all with the foremans interview.


----------



## wavingrl (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



I just read an update on James Holmes/Aurora. I suppose the media will be waiting Feb 2014. Oh the drama. The prosecutor sounds determined--death penalty.

If visuals are utilized that would certainly reinforce the concept of insanity.

Seems like we went through all of this when it happened or weeks later.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

Politico said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



  (Ive been looking for a reason to use that one)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 24, 2013)

drstevej said:


> But the twins are cute (sorta).



Compared to what?


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Nurmi may be the father!!!!!!



Her husband is such a mystery. She *never* talks about him, she only talks about her fiancee from 50 years ago.

Oh, pfft, I just realized the nose probing, LMAO!


----------



## drstevej (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > Nurmi may be the father!!!!!!
> ...



Yep, and her hubby better not complain or she will Snow White him.


----------



## Viv (May 24, 2013)

I can't imagine having to listen to that voice 24/7, nor that three initial chick....


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

Viv said:


> I can't imagine having to listen to that voice 24/7, nor that three initial chick....



I call JVM's show *"Loudapalooza"*. Her entire show is YELLING AND MORE YELLING, even when they are simply saying "hello" to each other.


----------



## drstevej (May 24, 2013)

J-V-M is a recovering heterosexual.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine having to listen to that voice 24/7, nor that three initial chick....
> ...



There ya go with your big ass font again.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > drstevej said:
> ...



Lol at Snow White him.   That's crying out for a tm.


----------



## Sarah G (May 24, 2013)

NG and her husband, David Linch.  He's an investment banker.


----------



## Viv (May 24, 2013)

He's either really tall, or she's a shorty....maybe that's why she yells, a napoleon complex thing, lol


----------



## Viv (May 24, 2013)

One of the things I heard last night on HLN, before I couldn't stand it anymore, was prediction that JA gets new lawyers


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> NG and her husband, David Linch.  He's an investment banker.



Where's his hands?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Where's his hands?



Probably in handcuffs.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

Boyd asked, "What would you say to Arias if you had a moment with her?"
Zevakos replied, "Yeah, I'd really like to talk to Jodi. But I'd like to ask her the questions that everybody wants to ask her. What really happened?"

Bwahaha. Wait until he gets a load of her television interviews. She was pissed when asked. He hasn't a clue who she is.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Where's his hands?
> ...



Blown off by too many "bombshells".


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > After so many stories and "on the record" comments about why JA was allowed in gen pop (and would be until trial was over) as well as media contact....I haven't been able to find a single comment about why (how/who) that was changed!
> ...


I don't know if my ever lost a case but she was brought up in prosecutorial misconduct charges three times


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Boyd asked, "What would you say to Arias if you had a moment with her?"
> Zevakos replied, "Yeah, I'd really like to talk to Jodi. But I'd like to ask her the questions that everybody wants to ask her. What really happened?"
> 
> Bwahaha. Wait until he gets a load of her television interviews. She was pissed when asked. He hasn't a clue who she is.



is this interviewer and jury foreman?  Pretty please summarize the rest so I don't have to watch the interview. I've reached maximum capacity and am content with her in her little cell and trolling the political threads for a while


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Boyd asked, "What would you say to Arias if you had a moment with her?"
> ...



Sorry, I just read an article, didn't listen, and excerpted that part. I can't tell you if the tone was sincere in really wanting to know and thinking he might get an answer, or if it was more sarcastic in that he knew he would never get a straight answer. I would guess the former, since I think he believed that she was emotionally abused.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

It's only like a three minute interview


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

I just don't have the motivation to listen either. I'd rather read sometimes.


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> It's only like a three minute interview



What's your take on that statement? It sounds like you listened.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



Nancy? I watched her one time outside the courtroom and that was enough for the rest of my life.  Whenever she practiced it must have been long ago "when I was a prosecutor, they would tell me to have my witness come in and I had better have them there so I had them there!!  Er.. I don't know if this is the case here or what hap---- JENKA!!  WHAT IS IT THAT HAPPENS NOW???!!!" (Continues to beat Jenkasaurus to a bloody pulp for what SHE doesn't know)

She's a mouthpiece leech and Jenka needs a raise for being her whipping bitch.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

I'm not really sure what you mean my take...I think they did the best they could. I also think this piña colada is delicious


----------



## TW (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'm not really sure what you mean my take...I think they did the best they could. I also think this piña colada is delicious



I already said that about the jurors. The statement above. Oh, nevermind, enjoy.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I just don't have the motivation to listen either. I'd rather read sometimes.



Me too, I'm all about the yuks still but if I have to scroogle, video or JoJo's face I'm going to


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Public Defender Dude: Nancy Grace drives mother of kidnapped infant to kill herself


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Test a I tweeted to you a pic could you post it for me please?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

The jury foreman was no ball of fire.  Basically he just said she spent too long on the stand and had too many contradictory statements.  He felt she was verbally and emotionally abused but that in no way excused what she did.  He did not believe self defense. He was especially moved by the VIS and said the jury agreed (sort of) not to show emotion while in the court, but that it came out once they were in the jury room.  And he said when he first saw Arias she was far from what he thought a murderer looked like, or something like that.  Or, he didn't see how she could have done this.  It was a short interview.

I totally missed where he was asked what he would ask her if he had the chance.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> Public Defender Dude: Nancy Grace drives mother of kidnapped infant to kill herself



Cool blog link.  Nancy Grace creeps a lot of people out.

She is the most unappealing woman on TV.  Where in the hell does her support come from?

If all women were like her I would turn gay in a new york minute.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Thank you Santa. That's a great summary


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> Thank you Santa. That's a great summary



YW.  Are you having fun with your guests?


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> Public Defender Dude: Nancy Grace drives mother of kidnapped infant to kill herself



Melinda Duckett and Trayton happened down here, there is another?  That woman is a cancer that needs to go the way of Glenn Beck - irresponsible, out of control, fired, bye-bye.

Note to anyone with a family tragedy:  if HLN is offering the most money tell them "up yours", queue the emoticon.


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Thanks Santy!  You are always zero in on it.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Yeah that's the one test a.I'm from Florida originally. Santa having a blast on the water now having drinks


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Sounds fantastic, Tink!  INVU...LOL


----------



## testarosa (May 24, 2013)

Kelly Seigler is my favorite prosecutor ever.  Drama?? In spades.   *stabs for illustration* "and you can't can't can't can't can't can't can't can't can't can't (repeat) stop.

http://m.cbsnews.com/postwatch.rbml?pageType=video&cbsID=6487113 

When I grow up I want to put the bad guys away like Kelly, by any drama means that gets the job done.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> #dateline is on featuring the snake charmer story teller grand master flash, Keith Morrison.
> 
> "Mommy!  Your mystery, mystery mystery!"
> 
> ...




Youre 83?  Whats your secret?


----------



## drstevej (May 24, 2013)

38 Years Today
Anniversary
dr/mrs stevej


Reps?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

drstevej said:


> 38 Years Today
> Anniversary
> dr/mrs stevej
> 
> ...



     CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Anyone here?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Hi Tink!  What's going on?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

yoohoo...anybody home?  Hey Tink, how did you get that Cheetah in your house...pretty cool


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Hi 25!  I'm here, but not much shakin'.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hi 25!  I'm here, but not much shakin'.



Hey did any other jurors speak yet...and did the foreman say which one he voted for...death or life?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

I haven't heard about any others speaking and the foreman did not say which he voted for.  Beth Karas mentioned she thinks he was one for life but I couldn't tell that from what I heard him say.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Do you think JM will go forward with a new phase?  Or just let it go and have the judge sentence her to life?  Probably too soon to know yet.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I haven't heard about any others speaking and the foreman did not say which he voted for.  Beth Karas mentioned she thinks he was one for life but I couldn't tell that from what I heard him say.



By watching the video, Im thinking the same thing...wow the foreman not wanting death...tough obstacle to overcome...need the foreman on your side.  Cant understand why they didnt just do LWOP...unless those for life were wanting life with parole, which is what I suspected.  They would have come to an agreement on LWOP rather than turn it over to the judge or a different jury.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Do you think JM will go forward with a new phase?  Or just let it go and have the judge sentence her to life?  Probably too soon to know yet.



They say hes gonna go DP on it, but I think that could change...he has to put on a whole new case really....its gonna be grounds for appeal....better to just do the LWOP at this point.  But he could roll the dice with the next jury and then if they cant it goes to the judge and I think he knows she will do LWOP.  So very little risk, but extra time and money.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

I don't think the jury decides whether LWOP or LWP, the judge does.  The only question was whether life or death.  So I'm pretty sure they didn't hang based on that.  Eight wanted DP so that says a lot to me.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Hey sorry, I walked away. The cheetah is not in my house lol
I heard it was an 8-4 split. 8 for death. Sounds like maybe they weren't willing to go LWOP? Who knows if that split that's being reported is even accurate wouldn't be the first time HLN lied. Foreman didn't say what split was and I couldn't tell which way he wanted to go from the interview.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

I thought they said he was going to proceed with a new jury? Personally I think thats nuts.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

I wish they'd just let it go.  She won't be executed anyway.  And I heard she'll remain in solitary for a few years whether it's DP or LWOP.  That's what I think she deserves is solitary.  She needs to be put in her place - she's such an attention hound and so smug.  Maybe solitary will wipe that superior smirk off her face for once.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

While there are no guarantees that if she gets life the judge will sentence her to LWOP.  She could get LWP.  But I think JSS would go for the LWOP option.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

more of interview Jury foreman says life or death decision unfair


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Wow!  I am shocked the jury was not aware that if the didn't come to a decision that there would be a mistrial.  Maybe he thinks it's a mistrial on the whole case?  He seemed so disappointed about that and said they were all so upset about learning that fact.  It really almost seemed that he thought it was a mistrial for the whole case but I'm sure they asked the judge about it and got clarification.  

I had not seen that interview Tink, so thanks!


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

I really like this juror.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

Oh wow I really didn't think about that I hope he knows its not a mistrial for whole case


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

I like him, too.  Didn't he seem so upset about not being aware of the consequences of not reaching a decision?  He mentioned it a couple of times.  Also, in most states, there is no sentencing re-trial option.  If they can't decide unanimously for DP then it automatically reverts to life and the judge decides with or without parole.  I'm just surprised he was surprised.  You'd think the judge makes the jury aware of the process but I guess not.  Hmmm.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

I wonder if that 8-4 number is even right because he is not verifying it and says they promised they wouldn't say. Interesting.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

True


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I like him, too.  Didn't he seem so upset about not being aware of the consequences of not reaching a decision?  He mentioned it a couple of times.  Also, in most states, there is no sentencing re-trial option.  If they can't decide unanimously for DP then it automatically reverts to life and the judge decides with or without parole.  I'm just surprised he was surprised.  You'd think the judge makes the jury aware of the process but I guess not.  Hmmm.



Yeah he did seem upset. I was going to say what did he expect but you are right maybe he thought it reverted to life, but if that's the case and that's what they thought why not all come back with life? Did they just not want it to be on them? I wonder what the sealed questions were? Maybe some thing to do with that? I like that he took his responsibility so seriously and recognized that it is a tragedy for both families.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I like him, too.  Didn't he seem so upset about not being aware of the consequences of not reaching a decision?  He mentioned it a couple of times.  Also, in most states, there is no sentencing re-trial option.  If they can't decide unanimously for DP then it automatically reverts to life and the judge decides with or without parole.  I'm just surprised he was surprised.  You'd think the judge makes the jury aware of the process but I guess not.  Hmmm.



I thought the jury could decide on life or LWOP?  Its one of their options...its why both sides argued it so intensely.  They make their recommendation and the judge goes with it.  Thats why if they dont decide, then the judge decides on life or LWOP, but only if both jurys deadlock.

They have to unanimously decide on something, but not necessarily death.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

But I wouldn't be surprised if that was the split.  Sounds right to me.  I think the majority would have gone for DP.  I thought there was a good chance she'd get it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I like him, too.  Didn't he seem so upset about not being aware of the consequences of not reaching a decision?  He mentioned it a couple of times.  Also, in most states, there is no sentencing re-trial option.  If they can't decide unanimously for DP then it automatically reverts to life and the judge decides with or without parole.  I'm just surprised he was surprised.  You'd think the judge makes the jury aware of the process but I guess not.  Hmmm.
> ...



I think they genuinely could not agree.  Neither side would change their votes.  So I think they thought it would be split, the DP would not be imposed, and the judge would sentence LWP or LWOP.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

The whole thing about life was very unclear. This is all just speculating. But maybe since they didn't know it would be a mistrial they were dead locked on the 2 life possibilities and figured let the judge decide?


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

I can't remember but in the closings didn't Wilmott only argue that it would be LWOP and then JM said that it was possible for her to parole and Wilmott objected?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I like him, too.  Didn't he seem so upset about not being aware of the consequences of not reaching a decision?  He mentioned it a couple of times.  Also, in most states, there is no sentencing re-trial option.  If they can't decide unanimously for DP then it automatically reverts to life and the judge decides with or without parole.  I'm just surprised he was surprised.  You'd think the judge makes the jury aware of the process but I guess not.  Hmmm.
> ...



I don't think so.  They would have had to all agree life or all agree death, true.  But if they all agreed life, then it would be up to the judge to decide whether LWP or LWOP.  Actually no one argued about the parole issue.  The defense attorneys were just arguing for life.


----------



## Tink (May 24, 2013)

I could have sworn Wilmott said she will spend the REST of her life in prison, the only difference is whether it is shortened or not. And Juan said something about being eligible for parole I can't remember exactly what but Wilmott jumped up pissed about it. 

I thought they could recommend one or the other of life sentences. Maybe they couldn't even agree on that?

I don't know how they will find another unbiased jury. After hearing him speak I really think this was the fairest shot she had.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> I can't remember but in the closings didn't Wilmott only argue that it would be LWOP and then JM said that it was possible for her to parole and Wilmott objected?



Yes, that's true.  But that was misleading on her part.  Juan could have objected at that point but he chose not but to clear it up during his closing.  Juan got up and told the truth, that there are no guarantees that life means LWOP.  Willmott objected on the grounds that the jury is not supposed to consider what will happen after they make their decision which was just to decide life or death.  It was gamesmanship.  Willmott knew she was trying to slip something in and Juan let her, only to clear it up later.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> more of interview Jury foreman says life or death decision unfair



I dont understand this juror at all...he didnt know that it would be a mistrial?  How is it a mistrial for one?  And what did he expect with a hung jury?  Hes the damn foreman and he doesnt know the consequence of the decision...he blames it on the instructions...then you leave the courthouse and still arent clear on it.  Lord!!!  This is why legal experts should be jurors, not plumbers trying to learn the legal system over night.  Its what I cant stand about our legal system.

Then he doesnt even say what the split was....geez dude its not like you came to a decision...you hung so give the splits.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> I could have sworn Wilmott said she will spend the REST of her life in prison, the only difference is whether it is shortened or not. And Juan said something about being eligible for parole I can't remember exactly what but Wilmott jumped up pissed about it.
> 
> I thought they could recommend one or the other of life sentences. Maybe they couldn't even agree on that?
> 
> I don't know how they will find another unbiased jury. After hearing him speak I really think this was the fairest shot she had.



Neither of them should have spoken about the parole issue.  Willmott opened the door and did her bit of editorializing since she has her hunch the severity of this crime would lead to LWOP but she should not have mislead the jury into thinking that was a foregone conclusion.  Juan elaborated on it and, I think, put egg on Willmott's face for saying that.  Neither of them should be speaking to the jury about anything that is not their job to decide.  I am quite certain the judge is the only one to make the parole decision.  Not sure if that's true everywhere but def in AZ.

I don't know about the odds of her getting the DP with another jury.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

25,

I agree, he could have divulged the split.  But he did say they learned how much public emotion there is about the case and I think they didn't want people speculating who wanted what as some type of insulation or protection.  Not sure.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Until tomorrow


----------



## 25Caliber (May 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25,
> 
> I agree, he could have divulged the split.  But he did say they learned how much public emotion there is about the case and I think they didn't want people speculating who wanted what as some type of insulation or protection.  Not sure.



Yeah, he talked about it being a personal decision.  But to me, that kind of information would be good for the family to know and the prosecution.  I guess what goes around comes around...they had information withheld from them and now they can do the same...lol.


----------



## wavingrl (May 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > more of interview Jury foreman says life or death decision unfair
> ...



I agree.

<In an interview Friday, jury foreman William Zervakos provided a glimpse into the private deliberations, describing four women and eight men who struggled with the question: How heinous of a killing deserves a similar fate? 

"The system we think is flawed in that sense because this was not a case of a Jeffrey Dahmer or Charles Manson," Zervakos told The Associated Press. 

"It was a brutal no-win situation. ... I think that's kind of unfair," the 69-year-old added. "We're not lawyers. We can't interpret the law. We're mere mortals. And I will tell you I've never felt more mere as a mortal than I felt for the last five months." >

He also said he struggled with her two personas--average young woman and brutal killer. In his opinion her life seemed to change inexplicably after she met Travis and he personally felt there had been verbal and mental abuse. 

From those remarks I believe he is a person of integrity who did his best to be objective.

I don't know that they will find 'better' jurors--both sides  have to come to some sort of agreement.

After reading earlier today that Alan Dershowitz supports LWOP for Tsarnaev I don't know who deserves the Death Penalty.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> I agree.
> 
> <In an interview Friday, jury foreman William Zervakos provided a glimpse into the private deliberations, describing four women and eight men who struggled with the question: How heinous of a killing deserves a similar fate?
> 
> ...



Well, in a way, it was a case like Dahmer's because he wasn't given the death penalty. Manson was given the death penalty, along with some followers, but with law changes in CA, their sentences were commuted to Life. A few of the followers actually received parole. So, in essence, that is an argument for no capital punishment across the board.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2013)

Maybe the foreman should have taken a bit of time to digest the enormity of the case, and facts not in evidence during the trial, before speaking, but he certainly has a right to do so, regardless. 

Willmott and Nurmi did their jobs well, in spite of all the criticism they faced. The prosecutor faced inherent bias with the gender and appearance of the perpetrator. 

Based on what I'm reading, I'm almost surprised that the jurors got to M1.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2013)

I'm proceeding now to the weekend.  I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Snookie (May 25, 2013)

Consider this.

If this trial had not been on tv, then there would probably little discussion of it here.

It is like the ultimate reality show of life and death.

It reminds me of the Roman's thumbs up/down times in ancient Rome.

But then we are a lot like Romans, imo.

The internet is like one big ass coliseum.


----------



## Snookie (May 25, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...


 When he said, We're not lawyers", I thanked God.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Consider this.
> 
> If this trial had not been on tv, then there would probably little discussion of it here.
> 
> ...



Since I was never calling for death, I have to disagree there. If Arias had never had an interview with 48 Hours, I would have never even heard of this case. She called attention to it, herself. I probably would have never known the details of the case, or items not in evidence, however, if not for media coverage, so you may be right there, in that there would have been scant information to discuss.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2013)

I would like to add that she had more than a fair trial. The judge bent over backwards in leeway for the defense. One thing is for certain, it would have been over much sooner had it not gotten so much attention.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 25, 2013)

I'm disgusted with everything about this fiasco....
BUT....if I were to pick what bothered me the most.....
It would be how little time was put in every single day.
WTF?  The heat of AridZona cooks attention spans, I guess.
THAT'S why this trial took so long. 
I firmly believe that, in murder trials....ALL juries should be sequestered AT LEAST for deliberations.


----------



## drstevej (May 25, 2013)

I say *FLIP A COIN:
*
HEADS - Jodi gets her head chopped off
TAILS - She sits on Death Row the rest of her life in solitude.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2013)

*Alternate juror tweets, interesting:*

She was the one who asked Arias,"Why should we believe you now?".

Tara Kelley &#8207;@tarakelley320 28m
@RealOldHouswife definitely not happy with what is being said! Keep an eye out, there will be other jurors talking soon!!


https://twitter.com/tarakelley320


----------



## Tink (May 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > more of interview Jury foreman says life or death decision unfair
> ...


He probably didn't know it would be declared a mistrial because in most other states at that point the judge decides. For some reason the judge didn't want them to know that wasn't a case here that's not his or the rest of the juries fault. He and the other jurors promised each other not to say what the split was or who wanted what. I think that is a good plan because of all the crazies out there. It's really no ones business anyway.


----------



## Tink (May 25, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> *Alternate juror tweets, interesting:*
> 
> She was the one who asked Arias,"Why should we believe you now?".
> 
> ...


I really don't understand what she is so disgusted with him saying I think he gave a very fair and rational interview. I think it's disgusting she is talking badly about him.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2013)

I don't have an opinion one way or the other, I said it was interesting. Supposedly they all agreed to wait and speak until after the weekend, so there will definitely be more. Perhaps she is upset that he stepped out front. Who knows? I don't know enough about either of them to form an opinion. I just know that none of them were exposed to all of the info that people outside the jury box have seen.

Maybe she wasn't disgusted with him, per se, but disagreed strongly with his opinion. Actually, I'll have to go back, later, to see where she said she was disgusted with him. I don't remember reading that.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2013)

The only place I saw where she wrote, "disgusting", was in response to a tweet about the forged letters.


----------



## Tink (May 25, 2013)

[MENTION=30570]TaraK[/MENTION]elley320 him and I were together from day 1 of jury selections! I'm definitely disgusted and upset in the awful things he is saying!


----------



## Tink (May 25, 2013)

Tara Kelley &#8207;@tarakelley320 3h
As an alt on this trial, I am very disgusted with what our "foreman" has said! Please know that we didn't all feel this way!!! #jodiarias


----------



## Tink (May 25, 2013)

Tara Kelley &#8207;@tarakelley320 3h [MENTION=35964]Marke[/MENTION]iglarsh I was an alternate in this trial and I am disgusted and outraged with the interviews our "foreman" has done! He needs to stop!


----------



## Tink (May 25, 2013)

It's weird that he talked before they agreed to that I agree with. I think he has been very diplomatic and I liked him. I am not liking what I am seeing of this girl so far. She immediately sought out the facebook page and now is on twitter with all the haters. It just seems off to me. But whatever.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2013)

Okay, so she's disgusted, lol. I have noscript and couldn't open the entire thread. It's a case where people are very passionate about about their own opinions, I would imagine that counts doubly for those who had to sit through it. I don't like or dislike either of them.


----------



## TW (May 25, 2013)

"All the haters"?   

Who do they hate, the foreman? That's silly. But I guess the "hater" quote has me taken aback a bit because of Arias's statement in her one interview. In pop culture vernacular, "hater" seems to refer to "others" who don't agree with a position, or who don't follow as a fan, etc, instead of denoting a genuine sense of that emotion. I'm not sure if this was intended with the literal definition or colloquialism. It's such a strong word and really none of this is worth that kind of emotional investment. I can see the Alexander family feeling that way towards Arias, for obvious reasons. But it's pretty stupid to hate someone with an opposing position, especially if you aren't directly involved.

In my opinion, justice has been served, and I'm quite comfortable knowing that Arias can't harm another person.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 25, 2013)

I love (as always) what you post, my sweet TW......BUT I'm trying to get to Tink....and I have to LOVE some....before I get to her.  
Smok'em if you got em.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5w0aEe-Ub0]William Elliot Whitmore- Hell or High Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 25, 2013)

Whoa....that sounded weird.....this site won't let me rep Tink without "doing" someone else.
Bwhahahahahahah!!!!!!!
Kiss Kiss


----------



## 25Caliber (May 25, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> *Alternate juror tweets, interesting:*
> 
> She was the one who asked Arias,"Why should we believe you now?".
> 
> ...



I wish she was in deliberations...foreman is a goof.


----------



## drstevej (May 25, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Whoa....that sounded weird.....this site won't let me rep Tink without "doing" someone else.
> Bwhahahahahahah!!!!!!!
> Kiss Kiss




Available.


----------



## Snookie (May 25, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> *Alternate juror tweets, interesting:*
> 
> She was the one who asked Arias,"Why should we believe you now?".
> 
> ...



She sounds like a jerk to me.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 25, 2013)

drstevej said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa....that sounded weird.....this site won't let me rep Tink without "doing" someone else.
> ...



That's where I was aiming baby......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FKYsUEuvIo]Metallica - Mama Said [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]
I saw them in NYC with the NY symphony


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY3LAFJbKyY]metallica - enter sandman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 25, 2013)

Okay....so I know this is a violation.....I promise I won't do it again.....
I
was
here
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd9ohpDDCRU]Metallica - No Leaf Clover [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 25, 2013)

UGH!!!  Now I have to spread before you Dr. SteveJ.......
Far out.
I'm going to have to keep a record of my spreading from here on out. 
This way I'll know whom I'm giving it to.
"""Whom""""".......not correct.......correct?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 25, 2013)

Jesus.......what is up with the concern via rep here???
I've gone to at least 4 of my friends here and I'm being "JUICED".....
"Please spread your reps wider due to over repping" (lapping.....which brings up a whole other subject).....
I think I have a sexual ovature issue....:
Urban Dictionary: sexual overtures


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 25, 2013)

OOOOOOkay.  I heard there's a bar around here......


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 25, 2013)

drstevej said:


> 38 Years Today
> Anniversary
> dr/mrs stevej
> 
> ...



Congrats! 

I'll rep you as soon as this forum lets me!


----------



## testarosa (May 25, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> *Alternate juror tweets, interesting:*
> 
> She was the one who asked Arias,"Why should we believe you now?".
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!!  Anything else of interest pop up?

 I'm busy on the Memorial Day jig.  Ya know, boat hookup at the springs, heading out the door to a bbq, Daytona beach tomorrow, all those things normal people that don't butcher their bf's get to do on a 3 day weekend.

I'm spry for an 83 year old, gotta keep that sh!t active or you get The Fog.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 25, 2013)

Just had to share: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0855306.157824.571053776244092&type=1&theater

It's supposed to be how JA will look in 20 years.


----------



## testarosa (May 25, 2013)

That alternate hasn't been on the Tweeter, FB, the internet, talked to her spouse of 10 years about it, watched the news (by instruction and morals) in six months.  Time to talk!!  Jus'saying.  I'm not participating in juror bashing of any sort.  They did their civic duty to the best of their ability to the nth.   Not going to try to walk in their shoes or have anything to do with making them yet other "victims" of JoJo the psycho planning and butchering someone that "betrayed" whatever reality she lives in.

Interesting to read the jurors feedback whereever it may be, but I'm not out on judging or feedback on that.  Don't throw rocks at a glass house or whatever the hell that saying is.


----------



## Snookie (May 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Just had to share: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0855306.157824.571053776244092&type=1&theater
> 
> It's supposed to be how JA will look in 20 years.



She still looks better than Nancy Grace.


----------



## Tink (May 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Just had to share: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0855306.157824.571053776244092&type=1&theater
> 
> It's supposed to be how JA will look in 20 years.



LOL the one on HLN was different had more wrinkles and gray


----------



## Tink (May 25, 2013)

I'm not bashing her. I was just saying I don't understand why she would bash another juror.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 25, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'm not bashing her. I was just saying I don't understand why she would bash another juror.



Who knows? Anyone can guess as to why. Each of the jurors will have their own opinions. They've had to sit through months of testimony, whether it be lies or the truth, without the ability to get up and turn the sound off it all off, unlike the spectators. They did what was asked of them. I'm not one to judge any of them; I think they did an outstanding job with what they had to endure. I respect the decision they made.


----------



## Tink (May 25, 2013)

I agree. I think they did a great job.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone here think Jodi would have had a different verdict if she wouldnt have come up with the fog theory?  Like instead of making up the fog, just state the knife was there and available and during the struggle "I grabbed it and just frantically stabbed him.  Im sorry for it, if I could take it back I would...I wish I would have just ran away, but at the time I didnt know if I could make it to the door.  I was scared...I didnt think anyone was going to buy the self defense theory so I ran away and disposed of the gun, etc."

I think if she would have went with something similar to that she would have had a good shot with M2...what do you guys think?


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

OMG!  What happened to Travis??  

Never Trust A Person Who Lies In Their Own Diaries.. #jodiar... on Twitpic


#liarliarpantsonfire


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > *Alternate juror tweets, interesting:*
> ...



Nope. I was surprised to see that. I guess all of their feelings must be gushing out. The alternate must have been extremely frustrated. She had to sit through all that time and then not deliberate and get to discuss the case. It will be more interesting, though, to hear from the actual jurors who did.


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Does anyone here think Jodi would have had a different verdict if she wouldnt have come up with the fog theory?  Like instead of making up the fog, just state the knife was there and available and during the struggle "I grabbed it and just frantically stabbed him.  Im sorry for it, if I could take it back I would...I wish I would have just ran away, but at the time I didnt know if I could make it to the door.  I was scared...I didnt think anyone was going to buy the self defense theory so I ran away and disposed of the gun, etc."
> 
> I think if she would have went with something similar to that she would have had a good shot with M2...what do you guys think?



That's akin to asking, "What if Jodi wasn't a sociopath", and then adding, "Might she have taken ANY responsibility at all?". I guess I should correct that to "EEeeny" instead of "any" for the local dialect.


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMG!  What happened to Travis??
> 
> Never Trust A Person Who Lies In Their Own Diaries.. #jodiar... on Twitpic
> 
> ...



#poorme
#imamessiahnowwithlegionsoffollowers


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  What happened to Travis??
> ...



"He won't be calling me anytime soon.... I'm going to name my son Alexander"

How's that for some #psychosauce


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Just had to share: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0855306.157824.571053776244092&type=1&theater
> 
> It's supposed to be how JA will look in 20 years.



I saw a different one that I thought might be more accurate, but I didn't save a link.


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



#ALWAYSplayingforsympathy


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

Also, I should add:#DIABOLICAL


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Premeditation and #postmeditation

#shittyattemptatcoveringyourass
#whereisthatdamncamera!


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



#melookprettyonTVsowhocares?
#getoveritalready


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

#nextiwillbeshooingforthehighestranking
guardinprison
#highstandards

That's so weird how the end of prison breaks up, it's not spaced like that. I had to separate it.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> #nextiwillbeshooingforthehighestrankingguardinprison
> #highstandards



New life plan:

A) get guards in The Web
B) advertise for donations for commissary
C) fight with other inmates, claim self defense
D) find hidy spots in cell for contraband

#samepsychosameschtickdifferentplace


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Very creepy! It goes to prove she was attempting to covering her tracks. Problem is, she made a volcano out of a mountain.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Always fun to drop in for some screw around time with you.


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > #nextiwillbeshooingforthehighestrankingguardinprison
> ...



Supposedly she was in a scuffle with a cell mate in jail, and claimed self defense. 
She will find herself with some truly hardened criminals and gang members, she's going to have to take the manipulation up a few notches.


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

See you later, Testy.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



And pens, etc in the shampoo bottle multiple times.

You can take the lying manipulator off the streets but you can't take the lying manipulator out of Jodi.

That made sense in my head before I typed it.  Lol


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



That's full out, unmasked, sociopath creepy vibe right there.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Bunch of little socio tidbits from the trial coming out on the internet now.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

I don't know if this was posted yet:  juror that voted for dp interview:

azcentral.com video: Exclusive interview with Jodi Arias juror who voted for death penalty


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I don't know if this was posted yet:  juror that voted for dp interview:
> 
> azcentral.com video: Exclusive interview with Jodi Arias juror who voted for death penalty



Even without all the 'extra' info we had access to, this juror knew JA was manipulative. Goes to show that the jury paid attention more than some might think.


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'm not bashing her. I was just saying I don't understand why she would bash another juror.



She has t t t t too much time on her hands.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Reality check for the Hair Farmer:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJTBLd-72fg&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Jodi Arias Rose colored glasses - Revised and Narrated - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Reality check for the Hair Farmer:
> 
> Jodi Arias Rose colored glasses - Revised and Narrated - YouTube



Proof that Arizona's prison system is cruel and unusual punishment and needs reform.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Reality check for the Hair Farmer:
> ...



There's an easy way to avoid that - don't stab29times/shoot/chopheadoff your bf.

Problem solved.

Next?


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I don't know if this was posted yet:  juror that voted for dp interview:
> 
> azcentral.com video: Exclusive interview with Jodi Arias juror who voted for death penalty



OT on the content of that video. Talk about a narcissist, the juror's face was shown maybe 5% on that entire video. Why was the camera on the news guy for 95% of the time? Who cares about his reactions? Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this was posted yet:  juror that voted for dp interview:
> ...



LOL you're right.

I still can't get past the prison reform thing. Prison is where they keep the rapists and the murderers - the guy that killed his infant with his finger, the abortion doctor, soon the guy that held girls in his basement for 10 years, the offender that got out on parole raped a little girl for days and buried her behind his trailer.  They didn't show anything but cruelty to their victims.  Do they need flowers in their cells and fresh sheets every day?

#whogivesashitaboutprisonreform


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

TW!  We need to go have some fun.  Blah blah blah butcherers.

Later gator.


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Reality check for the Hair Farmer:
> 
> Jodi Arias Rose colored glasses - Revised and Narrated - YouTube



That was horrible.


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW!  We need to go have some fun.  Blah blah blah butcherers.
> 
> Later gator.



Agree, off to shower then enjoying the day. After listening to that video, I feel grateful for everything. Every little thing.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW!  We need to go have some fun.  Blah blah blah butcherers.
> ...



Don't hack anyone up with a knife and you'll be fine.


----------



## TW (May 26, 2013)

Last thing, a few more jurors:

*Jodi Arias Jury Members' 'Trying Experience'*
Jurors discuss Arias' testimony, indecision to decide on her punishment.


Jodi Arias Jury Members' 'Trying Experience' | Video - ABC News


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 26, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone

...even though everyone's gone...

Just wanted to thank Testa for posting those videos.  If the prison conditions are as stated, then I am even more content with her getting LWOP.  No cake walk, that...assuming she won't be allowed to summon the press any time she wants to chat.  

Juror #6 seems to have gotten the gist of the Arias' personality.  I'd like to see the entire interview so I'll keep looking.  If I find it I'll post it here.

Happy Weekend!


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Last thing, a few more jurors:
> 
> *Jodi Arias Jury Members' 'Trying Experience'*
> Jurors discuss Arias' testimony, indecision to decide on her punishment.
> ...



2 notes:  there was no remorse... "Remorse" isn't in the sociopath's emotional repertoire and apparently that's an impossible emotion to suck off and copy from a regular human.

"Jodi played us"

Good jury and A+ for effort.  

They went from not knowing she was the defendant to figuring her out pretty quickly even without all the other info we had.

It's hard to disguise ASPD for long.  The creepy vibe gives it away everytime.  She can't shut her mouth and the more she opens it the more she gives herself away.  Jodi the Genius is her own worst enemy.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> ...even though everyone's gone...
> 
> ...




Hey Santy!  Check that vid TW just posted.  They figured it out.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 26, 2013)

Thanks TW!  

I wonder if that nurse on the far right of that video is the woman Jean Casares kept saying looked like Arias' mother?  And JC kept saying that juror was crying before each verdict and looked like she felt sympathy for Arias.  Ha!  If that's her, JC got it wrong per usual for HLN (except Beth.  I really like Beth.).

I wish I could hear a more in depth interview where they commented on witnesses and what they believed specifically about the evidence items.  It will come, I'm sure.  But I don't know why the entire interviews are not being posted.  These reporters didn't just sit for 3 minutes with them, they must have spoken for awhile.  Oh well, ratings tease, maybe.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 26, 2013)

Busy cooking.  My favorite thing to do besides watch trials.  LOL  But I'm popping in and out as things simmer.

Have a great weekend, too, everyone!


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Looks good on paper. Arizona aint texas.  They use a lot more needles there.


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Last thing, a few more jurors:
> ...



It looks like she has more enemies than anybody I've seen for a while.

However, Mormons are quite the activists.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I'm going to regret asking this, but what do the Mormons have to do with the price of tea in China and does it have any bearing on my power rep?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 26, 2013)

I saw the video with the 3 jurors interview...they all voted for the death penalty...I guess we will find out who didnt vote for death by the ones that wont do an interview and admit it.  Not sure about the foreman...he may not have voted for death.

The fact that these jurors couldnt at least agree to LWOP suggests some of these jurors wanted life with parole....I think that was the holdup.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not bashing her. I was just saying I don't understand why she would bash another juror.
> ...



Here ya go, Snookie. Just for you!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XcKBmdfpWs]Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 26, 2013)

25Caliber,

The jury doesn't decide if it's LWP or LWOP.  They only decide whether it's DP or life.  If they decide unanimously for life, then the judge decides on with or without possiblility of parole.  So those that voted for life didn't know whether the judge would give Arias the possibility of parole or not.  None of the jurors did.  And it isn't the jury's decision.  

I think there was indecision because the jurors who voted for life did not want to give her the DP, nothing having to do with the possible parole issue since that would never be their option, only the judge's.  

Hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Reality check for the Hair Farmer:
> ...



Those that find themselves in the depths of prisons are not worthy of being treated in a civilized manner. They made their bed; they need to roll in it.


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Travis was a mormon and jodi embarrassed the hell out of the mormons with all the vile kinky sex, like how travis liked to pretend that jodi was a little girl and the mormon virgin stuff..

I don't see how it has any bearing on your rep power.  Red herring?


----------



## 25Caliber (May 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25Caliber,
> 
> The jury doesn't decide if it's LWP or LWOP.  They only decide whether it's DP or life.  If they decide unanimously for life, then the judge decides on with or without possiblility of parole.  So those that voted for life didn't know whether the judge would give Arias the possibility of parole or not.  None of the jurors did.  And it isn't the jury's decision.
> 
> ...



Oh gotcha...I didnt know that.  I always thought that they had the option of all three sentences.  Man, this makes it all the more confusing for me then...why didnt they just go with life and let the judge decide?  I could have been convinced if there was more than a couple for life.

I mean wouldnt the jury think that the judge would probably do life with no parole given the circumstances?


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

Here's one of those one hit wonder teen idols from the fifties.  There were hundreds of them.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDI-daG7NEE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDI-daG7NEE[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

Another one hit teen idol.  I had a friend who thought he was fabian.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qacdlN7UqWs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qacdlN7UqWs[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

Freddie cannon had a few hits.  The bandstand connection.  I like this song.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBgaf5gXJcc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBgaf5gXJcc[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

another 50's shooting star.  I like his music.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u79Iam-0IxU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u79Iam-0IxU[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

Gary US Bonds 1981.  The man still had the wailing sax.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaszNTxTmk8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaszNTxTmk8[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Still don't get it.  Mormon conspiracy theory?

Red herring was a joke to our "bet". Remember that?

So!  Quite possibly, there is nothing more fun than watering the flowers with ducks.  Kids - don't squirt me!!  Ducks -  SQUIRT ME!  ME! ME!  SQUIRT ME!!!  Another squirt?!   Bring me a squirt!!  

See how none of this makes sense?

I wonder if herrings like to to be squirted.


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Oh wow, sorry, I forgot about the bet.


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber,
> ...



Hail to the voice of reason.

95 to 100% that Judge Sherry would go lwOp


----------



## testarosa (May 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



If you're to put it down you got to back it up.  Ducks and turtles are calling.


----------



## Snookie (May 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I like ducks and turtles.


----------



## Tink (May 26, 2013)

what is the delta smelt?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 26, 2013)

LOL!  Tink, I wondered that, too!  LOL!  

Either it's a small endangered fish from the delta, or it has some sexual connotation.  Better check the Urban Dictionary...

Maybe Snookie will tell us...


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 26, 2013)

Delta smelt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=delta+smelt


----------



## Tink (May 26, 2013)

Wow. That's way to much reading for me right now hahaha


----------



## Tink (May 26, 2013)

People disgust me. Jodi Arias Jury Foreman Receiving Threats, Defended By His Son | Radar Online
They should hope to have a juror this impartial and unbiased should they ever be on trial. This man voted guilty no less.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



May 23rd was National Turtle Day. Just sayin'........


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 27, 2013)

Tink said:


> People disgust me. Jodi Arias Jury Foreman Receiving Threats, Defended By His Son | Radar Online
> They should hope to have a juror this impartial and unbiased should they ever be on trial. This man voted guilty no less.



Whoever is stupid enough to make asinine threats to a juror needs to be incarcerated. There is no excuse for that. Are these people deranged? Do they really think they are above the law by doing something so stupid? The jurors were only doing what was asked of them by the court. People need to grow up!


----------



## Politico (May 27, 2013)

Tink said:


> People disgust me. Jodi Arias Jury Foreman Receiving Threats, Defended By His Son | Radar Online
> They should hope to have a juror this impartial and unbiased should they ever be on trial. This man voted guilty no less.



No one is in danger.


----------



## TW (May 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > People disgust me. Jodi Arias Jury Foreman Receiving Threats, Defended By His Son | Radar Online
> ...



Well, it shouldn't be too difficult. Supposedly the "Hate mail" included the sender's address, phone number and email, unless s/he was setting someone else up.


----------



## TW (May 27, 2013)

I think that the son takes it to another level where he attacks people with opposing views, just as his father was attacked for his views. Labeling everyone else as "Nancy Grace followers, with blood-lust" destroys credibility. How does he explain the other jurors who, like his father, were only privy to the same information presented in court, not media coverage and specifically NG ? Is he asserting that because those jurors didn't share his opinion that somehow they weren't fair-minded or intelligent?

That's where he gets himself in trouble. Instead of simply sticking to his own perspective, because he was criticized, now he must do the same and take it up a notch by calling everyone else ignorant sheep at the mercy of a cartoon character on HLN.


----------



## TW (May 27, 2013)

Random nut jobs who make threats represent no one, except maybe other random nut jobs.


----------



## TW (May 27, 2013)

Looks like random nut jobs are spreading the harassment around:

Tara Kelley &#8207;@tarakelley320 2m

 [MENTION=11254]Chris[/MENTION]br40 there r definitely haters trust me! But they aren't gonna bring me down! I wanna share my story not become famous!

https://twitter.com/tarakelley320

Websleuths Crime Sleuthing Community - View Single Post - SIDEBAR #7- Arias/Alexander forum


----------



## TW (May 27, 2013)

Belated Happy Anniversary drstevej, sorry I missed it. Beautiful day here, have nice day all.


----------



## Tink (May 27, 2013)

Who ads the search terms at the bottom?


----------



## Tink (May 27, 2013)

I don't think he labeled everyone else as ng followers. He was referring to some of the hate comments he read in an article about his dad and what he said is that what jurors get to see is not the same thing that the ng bloodlust is showing since day one


----------



## testarosa (May 27, 2013)

I've texted the word "anal" three times today by accident.  Time to un-Jodi train my auto checker.  Explaining why you have "anal" forcing auto check is getting old and I'm not sure everyone believes me.


----------



## Snookie (May 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I've texted the word "anal" three times today by accident.  Time to un-Jodi train my auto checker.  Explaining why you have "anal" forcing auto check is getting old and I'm not sure everyone believes me.



Freud?


----------



## testarosa (May 27, 2013)

It thinks reference to one of JoJo's 3 hole wonders is "and".


----------



## testarosa (May 27, 2013)

This trial completely jacked my phone.  I need an fdisk to reset it and the brain trauma from the 2hole photo.


----------



## testarosa (May 27, 2013)

[MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] if you're busy scroogling the 2hole, do yourself a favor and avoid the brain damage. There isn't enough brain bleach to get that back out of there.


----------



## Snookie (May 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] if you're busy scroogling the 2hole, do yourself a favor and avoid the brain damage. There isn't enough brain bleach to get that back out of there.



I was scroolging _hole in one._


----------



## testarosa (May 27, 2013)

```

```



Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] if you're busy scroogling the 2hole, do yourself a favor and avoid the brain damage. There isn't enough brain bleach to get that back out of there.
> ...



The Mormon thing is a little weird, but you're funny funny.


----------



## testarosa (May 27, 2013)

Thank you to our men and women that have given their lives for our freedom, our freedom to do and say what we want, our freedom to come to places like this and opinionate without persecution.  Thank you for protecting the thing that makes us Americans, our voices.  Thank you to our fathers, brothers, sisters, aunts and uncles, relatives and friends who put their lives on the line and have lost them for the sake of our freedom, the good, the free, the proud and the brave.

I carry my DAR card with great pride and humility in semblance of all those who have served and died so that I may speak my mind.

Today is the day we honor those that have lost their lives for all we hold dear.

God bless all of those, their family and friends that have made the ultimate sacrifice to protect our way of life.

We remember you this Memorial Day, every Memorial Day and every day in between.

God bless America.  The home of the free, the brave, the proud.


----------



## PixieStix (May 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Thank you to our men and women that have given their lives for our freedom, our freedom to do and say what we want, our freedom to come to places like this and opinionate without persecution.  Thank you for protecting the thing that makes us Americans, our voices.  Thank you to our fathers, brothers, sisters, aunts and uncles, relatives and friends who put their lives on the line and have lost them for the sake of our freedom, the good, the free, the proud and the brave.
> 
> I carry my DAR card with great pride and humility in semblance of all those who have served and died so that I may speak my mind.
> 
> ...



Why in God's name would you honor the fallen in a Jodi Arias thread? That is just messed up


----------



## testarosa (May 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you to our men and women that have given their lives for our freedom, our freedom to do and say what we want, our freedom to come to places like this and opinionate without persecution.  Thank you for protecting the thing that makes us Americans, our voices.  Thank you to our fathers, brothers, sisters, aunts and uncles, relatives and friends who put their lives on the line and have lost them for the sake of our freedom, the good, the free, the proud and the brave.
> ...



A) It's Memorial Day
B) Did I miss a Memorial Day thread?  Didn't see it.
C) I have friends here who would care about such things as Memorial Day and recognizing it so we CAN talk about things like Jodi
D) Why the f do you care?
E) Because I can - See post above.
F) It's book/bath/bed time see ya whenever you want troll again
G) Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## PixieStix (May 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's Memorial Day, and you can make a thread in honor of the fallen. This thread is not all there is to USMB

Why do I care?

Because, I know many who have served and a few who have died. That is why I care


----------



## PixieStix (May 27, 2013)

I would rep you for that post if it wasn't included in a thread with the name of the most hated woman in America


----------



## IrishTexanChick (May 27, 2013)

Whadda ya mean Doc is gone?!?!
From here?  WATF?!?!
Spill it!


----------



## testarosa (May 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> I would rep you for that post if it wasn't included in a thread with the name of the most hated woman in America



I'm deleting and taking this offline to pm.


----------



## testarosa (May 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> I would rep you for that post if it wasn't included in a thread with the name of the most hated woman in America



New thread...

Sorry.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/295964-memorial-day.html#post7295920


----------



## Snookie (May 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



Mormons are weird imo.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Test, you can honor the fallen and still serving of our armed services in any thread you wish....As a veteran I appreciate it as any veteran would.  This is the thread that people we know convene, so it is entirely appropriate.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2013)

Thank you for your service 25caliber. And I also must say I agree with pixiestix. Your comment that "this is the thread that people we know convene" seems a bit...standoffish, to be honest. Some go to the tavern and visit and some go to the coffeeshop...but I don't see many of you making an effort to get to know people that have been here for years and instead stick to your own section of the quad..kinda like high school. I thought I was being unfair thinking that, until you just said what you said.

So I presume this means only this thread is your new hangout and the rest of the board and denizens be damned? Just askin'. No offense intended. Just trying to understand.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...



I don't think you're getting a planet with that attitude.


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No Uranus?


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure that one's been reserved.

P.S.  You just jacked your auto check with "Uranus" for whenever you're typing "uranium"

Another
#JodiTrialCasualty


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm doomed.


----------



## Tink (May 28, 2013)

Solitary


----------



## 25Caliber (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Thank you for your service 25caliber. And I also must say I agree with pixiestix. Your comment that "this is the thread that people we know convene" seems a bit...standoffish, to be honest. Some go to the tavern and visit and some go to the coffeeshop...but I don't see many of you making an effort to get to know people that have been here for years and instead stick to your own section of the quad..kinda like high school. I thought I was being unfair thinking that, until you just said what you said.
> 
> So I presume this means only this thread is your new hangout and the rest of the board and denizens be damned? Just askin'. No offense intended. Just trying to understand.


HUH?!  You coming in here is like high school...The lady was wishing Happy Memorial Day...lord!  You have to have a separate thread for that?  No thanks.  Its none of your business if I go to another thread or not...grow up...I dont know you and I may not want to know you.


----------



## Tink (May 28, 2013)

There really is no rhyme or reason for what qualifies as a death penalty sentence and what kind of case gets this much attention IMO. How is it that JA qualifies for DP but this woman didn't get it? Angela Simpson Gets Life in Prison (Plus a Little Extra) for Savage Murder of Disabled Man - Phoenix - News - Valley Fever


----------



## Tink (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Thank you for your service 25caliber. And I also must say I agree with pixiestix. Your comment that "this is the thread that people we know convene" seems a bit...standoffish, to be honest. Some go to the tavern and visit and some go to the coffeeshop...but I don't see many of you making an effort to get to know people that have been here for years and instead stick to your own section of the quad..kinda like high school. I thought I was being unfair thinking that, until you just said what you said.
> 
> So I presume this means only this thread is your new hangout and the rest of the board and denizens be damned? Just askin'. No offense intended. Just trying to understand.



I think you are taking something personal that doesn't need to be personal. Most of us hang out in this thread obviously because we came to finish a discussion on a trial we had already begun. That doesn't mean others aren't welcome, it just means we at least know the people we have already established a previous friendship with are in here and this is the best place to communicate with them.
As for venturing out, when time permits I have ventured out a bit but mostly just stick in here because of limited time and this is what has been interesting to me.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> There really is no rhyme or reason for what qualifies as a death penalty sentence and what kind of case gets this much attention IMO. How is it that JA qualifies for DP but this woman didn't get it? Angela Simpson Gets Life in Prison (Plus a Little Extra) for Savage Murder of Disabled Man - Phoenix - News - Valley Fever




OMG...This lady should just get the needle now.  I wouldnt let her out in general population.  How she didnt get the death penalty is beyond me...shes a serial killer....there are others according to her interview.  I would put this lady to death before Jodi for sure.

Check that...in another interview she denies killing anyone else, but I guess she was found mentally ill...thats the only difference I see in her or Jodi.  But still mentally ill or not, she should not be around anyone.  She even said she expected to die for the crime.  I dont get it.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Thank you for your service 25caliber. And I also must say I agree with pixiestix. Your comment that "this is the thread that people we know convene" seems a bit...standoffish, to be honest. Some go to the tavern and visit and some go to the coffeeshop...but I don't see many of you making an effort to get to know people that have been here for years and instead stick to your own section of the quad..kinda like high school. I thought I was being unfair thinking that, until you just said what you said.
> 
> So I presume this means only this thread is your new hangout and the rest of the board and denizens be damned? Just askin'. No offense intended. Just trying to understand.



I can answer this, it has nothing to do with being standoffish or being in high school.  Our common interest, for the moment, was this trial.  We did something like 20k posts on hashing out the trial and now we're all a little burned out on it and it's dwindled down.  I went to check out the other Z thread "texting", then another thread opens up on "should evidence be admitted", then another opens up on a little detail of the whole topic.  For my part, that gives me ADD to flick back and forth from thread to thread for little pieces of the same topic.  I hope I don't offend anyone by speaking for anyone here, but we've discussed this trial  (AND sometimes off the trial topic) in the same place, under the same "all encompassing" heading for 6 months and the conversation moves and flows depending on what's currently going on and/or if someone backs the truck up and we all go back around to re-hash a point, then come back to whatever is the current thing going on.  And generally, we all go all the way back to where we left off the last time to not miss any points anyone made and repeat the same hashing out.   I don't know why, but it's worked for us this way, that's a long time to hash out opinions with people.

For my part - I am too stoopid and too busy to do the 5 Zimmerman threads and keep up with the points and same points on the other threads and keep my place with what's been said and what points have been made, it's easier for chat in one place called "TRIAL" and that's where you talk about the trial. 

I don't know if any of us will do that trial too, but this thread will probably continue on and to be (mainly) about Jodi until she's sentenced and goes away.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Correction:  Jodi and Angela, needle sistahs.  See my signature file:


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

That prison warden guy is freaky.  He sounds like a prison warden guy.

Note to self: NEVER hack anyone up and go to prison.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > There really is no rhyme or reason for what qualifies as a death penalty sentence and what kind of case gets this much attention IMO. How is it that JA qualifies for DP but this woman didn't get it? Angela Simpson Gets Life in Prison (Plus a Little Extra) for Savage Murder of Disabled Man - Phoenix - News - Valley Fever
> ...



She pled guilty to 1st degree murder and just took the sentence.  No hoopla.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your service 25caliber. And I also must say I agree with pixiestix. Your comment that "this is the thread that people we know convene" seems a bit...standoffish, to be honest. Some go to the tavern and visit and some go to the coffeeshop...but I don't see many of you making an effort to get to know people that have been here for years and instead stick to your own section of the quad..kinda like high school. I thought I was being unfair thinking that, until you just said what you said.
> ...



I agree that there are too many threads open for the Zimmerman trial. I don't know if some didn't realize that Zimmerman and Martin are the same trial. LOL


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your service 25caliber. And I also must say I agree with pixiestix. Your comment that "this is the thread that people we know convene" seems a bit...standoffish, to be honest. Some go to the tavern and visit and some go to the coffeeshop...but I don't see many of you making an effort to get to know people that have been here for years and instead stick to your own section of the quad..kinda like high school. I thought I was being unfair thinking that, until you just said what you said.
> ...



Well alrighty then! I guess someone got his panties in a bunch and did indeed take it personal. Tink and Test at least had some courtesy to explain and read what I said instead of having a fucking cow.
No, you don't know me. Nor will you. 

Now I will leave you to your thread.


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

I think they should put bamboo splinters under her finger nails every day.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdeS1vJNgpg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdeS1vJNgpg[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Youre the one having a cow...entering a thread of mostly strangers accusing them of high school tactics...usually that means your high school experience wasnt that pleasant...shocker!  Do you feel better now that youve added your two cents?...I do!


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2013)

Yes, you are strangers. That is your choice.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Laughing out loud on your signature file Aye, love it.


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

Moooooooo!


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Yes, you are strangers. That is your choice.



Strangers than what? lol  There have been quite a few oldsters coming to this thread to talk trial and I've been over to the Tavern for zombies and cocktails and to the tornado thread.

This is just dumb.


----------



## Tink (May 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > There really is no rhyme or reason for what qualifies as a death penalty sentence and what kind of case gets this much attention IMO. How is it that JA qualifies for DP but this woman didn't get it? Angela Simpson Gets Life in Prison (Plus a Little Extra) for Savage Murder of Disabled Man - Phoenix - News - Valley Fever
> ...



Well didn't JA get diagnosed with mental illness too by Demarte?


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2013)

Ok. Maybe it is dumb. Just put my thoughts out there. Take it as you will. No offense was intended.


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

Who is worse, Jodi, OJ, or Casey Anthony?


----------



## Tink (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Yes, you are strangers. That is your choice.



Gracie, like I said you are welcome in this thread.


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you are strangers. That is your choice.
> ...



Fucking A


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Shhhhhhh!! Don't say that loudly, she's busy looking for the next schtick for the re-trial.

Oh right!  Didn't I tell you before?  I don't have PTSD or DV, I'm mentally ill so you can't give me the needle.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Ok. Maybe it is dumb. Just put my thoughts out there. Take it as you will. No offense was intended.



I say it's dumb because we're just chatting.  No ulterior motives.  I go to the other threads when I have time, but I come straight here to see if there's something new, this is just what I'm doing right now - the stupid Jodi Arias trial that will never ever end.

And none taken, there's been far worse slamming, cussing, meltdowns and tantrums on here than you could ever dish out.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you are strangers. That is your choice.
> ...



More on lack of the dp Tink:

Should A Mentally Ill Murderer Receive the Death Penalty?


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Who is worse, Jodi, OJ, or Casey Anthony?



Do I have to choose?? All suck pretty much.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Worse is Baby Killer because she killed her baby and then skipped off.   There was a rumor on the news down here that she was pregnant a couple months ago and I almost stroked out.  All that and they didn't even spay her.   At least that bitch Karma came for OJ and JoJo is not going to see the light of day again.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Who is worse, Jodi, OJ, or Casey Anthony?



They're all liars and murderers, so they're all equal in my opinion.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Yes, you are strangers. That is your choice.



Hi, Gracie!

How are you today?

I've been posting a little in a few other threads (coffee shop, tavern, pets), trying to get to know others on this forum.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2013)

Hi Aye! I'm still breathin' today, so that's a good sign, lol.
I have seen you in some of the other threads and it is always a pleasure when so.


----------



## chaines (May 28, 2013)

I saw a guy on a show who wrote a book claiming it was OJ Simpson's SON who did it and OJ did his best to cover it up.  Sounded completely believable and apparently the kid is a loser who often borrowed OJs clothes and shoes....     things that make you go hmmmmm
I'm not 100% convinced on Casey Anthony either.  There is something completely creepy about that father and I wouldnt be surprised if he did it, then tried to cover his tracks by faking a drowning and blaming Casey for being a rotten parent.  Then he convinced her she would be in big trouble and gave her the baby sitter story....  he didnt want the baby's body to be found because it might expose his abuse.


----------



## drstevej (May 28, 2013)

*Reppies ??????*


----------



## chaines (May 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your service 25caliber. And I also must say I agree with pixiestix. Your comment that "this is the thread that people we know convene" seems a bit...standoffish, to be honest. Some go to the tavern and visit and some go to the coffeeshop...but I don't see many of you making an effort to get to know people that have been here for years and instead stick to your own section of the quad..kinda like high school. I thought I was being unfair thinking that, until you just said what you said.
> ...



so true Tink -- after this JA is all wrapped up I dont think I will venture into this world again.  It becomes far too time consuming and addictive keeping up and one cant help get interested in other viewpoints and from what direction they are looking at things.   I also found that as people naturally got to know one another there was some good natured ribbing going on.  Unfortunately, there was also some mean spirited words exchanged but i think everyone got past it.  Now, if only I can find a forum with a woman who will marry me just to bring me to California then get rid of me and I can ride 12 months a year instead of 5 I will be happy!


----------



## 25Caliber (May 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



She diagnosed her with a personality disorder.  Demarte went out of her way to say that Jodi is very selfish and manipulative but not mentally ill.  Jodi is no where near the level of crazy as this chick is.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Ok. Maybe it is dumb. Just put my thoughts out there. Take it as you will. No offense was intended.



Someone not trying to offend should not have to keep reminding that "no offense was intended"...just sayin.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



BPD and anti's will tell you themselves they aren't crazy and they'll even manipulate the tests with their "genius".  Different kind of cray cray.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

drstevej said:


> *Reppies ??????*



yep!!  If I can.


----------



## TW (May 28, 2013)

I don't know if I have it in me to become completely immersed in another trial after this one. 

To the other discussion: I think I'm one of those people who may talk about themselves after they know they have something in common with other people and not the other way around. That's why I've never been one to embrace the "Introduce yourself" type threads on any forum or blog. It's just not my thing.


----------



## TW (May 28, 2013)

Is anyone going to subject themselves to HLN tonight? I think the jurors are on, but so far I've avoided it.


----------



## TW (May 28, 2013)

It looks like the alternate's Twitter account was taken down, maybe that was self-imposed?


----------



## TW (May 28, 2013)

Okay, Loudapalooza is on and Wendy Murphy is splitting an artery.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't know if I have it in me to become completely immersed in another trial after this one.
> 
> To the other discussion: I think I'm one of those people who may talk about themselves after they know they have something in common with other people and not the other way around. That's why I've never been one to embrace the "Introduce yourself" type threads on any forum or blog. It's just not my thing.



I'm immersed by force and already know your name (TW), no introductions needed, so just do it or I'll make you by email lol... I have to get thru the next 2 months without shooting myself . This is the perfect outlet-ish.


----------



## TW (May 28, 2013)

Yeah..also I don't post on the Jodi site. Some other Trialwatcher is there. Just an FYI to no one in particular.


----------



## TW (May 28, 2013)

HLN is desperately trying to make this Karen Kelly story a thing.


----------



## TW (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I have it in me to become completely immersed in another trial after this one.
> ...



No shooting. I don't want to have to testify in a real trial.


----------



## TW (May 28, 2013)

Okay that was enough HLN.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> It looks like the alternate's Twitter account was taken down, maybe that was self-imposed?



She said she shut her FB but Twitter was her outlet.

No HLN at my house.


----------



## TW (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the alternate's Twitter account was taken down, maybe that was self-imposed?
> ...



I gave you the internet link. Loudapalooza was talking about the other case anyway.


----------



## Tink (May 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Maybe it is dumb. Just put my thoughts out there. Take it as you will. No offense was intended.
> ...



Put the Troy away.


----------



## Tink (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Different kind of cray cray is still a kind of cray cray...just saying.


----------



## Tink (May 28, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> It looks like the alternate's Twitter account was taken down, maybe that was self-imposed?



She took it down then put it back up. I'm watching HLN but I wish I could somehow just get the parts with the jurors because this is torture. My ears may be bleeding.


----------



## TW (May 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the alternate's Twitter account was taken down, maybe that was self-imposed?
> ...



I don't even try to watch NG anymore. Usually if there is something worthwhile, someone will link to it the next day.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 28, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> HLN is desperately trying to make this Karen Kelly story a thing.



I got home from work, got the kids fed, turned on the TV, and NG is trying to make a big deal of this story. Where was NG when this first broke? She was busy cackling it up on other things (JA) that other networks were talking about. Now that JA is on the side burner for a little while, she jumps on the bandwagon full force in a bad flat tone. Where are the facts, other than the 911 call she keeps playing over and over? She (NG) sounds like a broken record.


----------



## Tink (May 28, 2013)

I wonder if these interviews will be online tomorrow


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I have the link and watched twice and decided better off without it.

I can figure the stuff out all by myself without being yelled at what to think.

Jus' saying.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

We so need to tm Troy - "get your Troy out", "beat em with your Troystick", "ok, put your Troy away".


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Then she should have gone with cray cray and done guilty to M1 from the get go.  Jodi the Genius never gets her defense right.  She had 4 weeks of "experts" saying she's depressed, and traumatized and she was running that show.


----------



## Tink (May 28, 2013)

Shit I walked away from the screaming when they finally came on and I missed it!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 28, 2013)

3rd time to try and post - not gonna type it all again.

Short version of the 2 jurors on HLN:
One was already interviewed and didn't sway from her earlier version.
Other juror was selected as an alternate for the sentencing. She would have voted for DP. She said JA has no redeeming qualities, called the 3rd gas can the 'smoking gun', asked several of the questions some think were 'smart ass questions', said the fog wasn't very thick, believes JA had planned the murder 'a long time in advance' and 'surprised Travis' when she showed up at his house and again by attacking him (well DUH! Who would expect that?), noticed JA writing/doodling/not paying any attention, and other things. They were on Dr. Drew.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Shit I walked away from the screaming when they finally came on and I missed it!



I must have been really tired. Skipped NG, put HLN back on after, fell asleep, woke up when things got louder, shut it off, fell back asleep.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

I went to The Flame Zone.   There was an "all you tea party people are going to hell" thread there.  I got scared and came back.

Jesus is in The Flame Zone.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I went to The Flame Zone.   There was an "all you tea party people are going to hell" thread there.  I got scared and came back.
> 
> Jesus is in The Flame Zone.



You go to the flame zone, ya gonna get burnt, lol.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

And here I thought Jodi Arias was the second coming of Christ?
You know, being crucified for everyone's sins.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

You guys are so quiet. I feel like I'm talking to myself.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Here is an interesting article, although it is a bit old:

The distinction between personality disorder and mental illness

And another, describing BPD and co-morbid conditions:

http://www.nami.org/Template.cfm?Se...aggedPageDisplay.cfm&TPLID=54&ContentID=44780

Borderline Personality Disorder

Excerpt:

Co-occurring Disorders

Borderline Personality Disorder rarely stands alone.  BPD occurs with, and complicates, other disorders.

Co-morbidity with other disorders:

Major Depressive Disorder                                                --  60 percent

Dysthymia  (chronic, moderate to mild depression)          --  70 percent

Eating Disorders                                                               --  25 percent

Substance Abuse                                                               -- 35 percent

Bipolar Disorder                                                                -- 15 percent

Antisocial Personality Disorder                                          -- 25 percent

Narcissistic Personality Disorder                                        -- 25 percent



It seems like Arias has a few of these.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Here is an interesting article, although it is a bit old:
> 
> The distinction between personality disorder and mental illness
> 
> ...



It's scary to think there's more people like her in this world.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> You guys are so quiet. I feel like I'm talking to myself.



Seeing Jesus in The Flame Zone freaked me out a little and I'm deadlining...

IMO - those depression numbers are encouraged and largely a result of the pharmaceutical companies and the barrage of advertising and it's something like "oh which one are you on!?".  I read that something like 25% of women over 40 take antidepressants.  Go plant a garden, ride a dirt bike, change your life, go do something 

Thanks for that BPD link, saving that for next break.  I'm s.u.r.e I'll have comments on that lol


----------



## Snookie (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are so quiet. I feel like I'm talking to myself.
> ...



Follow me on twitter.  Ha,ha.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are so quiet. I feel like I'm talking to myself.
> ...



*BBM*  I think you have the start of some interesting lyrics there.

I agree on the second point. The degree of anti-depressant medication prescribing is  ridiculous. Even normal mourning seems to have been removed from the nomenclature. Life is not always happy and it's beyond stupid to expect not to be sad under all circumstances. There is a time for grief.  I'm not religious, but to everything, there is a season.."4 a time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance".

The American culture seems to want to avoid some harsh realities at all costs. Plus they want to make a buck at your expense or weakness.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Ha Ha, I should have read that before I hit enter.

Antidepressants are up 400%, if that isn't effective marketing, I don't know what is.   It's the age of "just take a pill".

PS Imitrex sales have also had a recent spike.  _*Imitrex, the take a break from court cure.*_


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Hmm, I thought it was "wear an ugly green shirt, look peaked, get out of court free pass"?


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Loading up the reading for later.   We need the resident "expert" @santefeway 

Similarities and differences between BPD/ASPD

Similarities and differences between antisocial personality disorder and borderline personality disorder


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Eaannnddd, green shirts just hit record sales numbers.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Not all green shirts, just ones that make skin tone look sallow, pasty or pukey.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Whatever happened to Memi, BTW? She's the one who brought up the green shirt joke. I miss her.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 29, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone!

I see my name...LOL...have to read back to learn why the research about BPS and ASPD.  Sooo back to earlier pages to get the context...


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Loading up the reading for later.   We need the resident "expert" @santefeway
> 
> Similarities and differences between BPD/ASPD
> 
> Similarities and differences between antisocial personality disorder and borderline personality disorder




I think Jodi, is a special kind of monster. She is borderline, with psychopathy. ie, she is evil.


I have to wonder what came first for her; the mental illness or the evil. I think pure evil allows Dr.s to diagnose a mental illness. We have got to put a label on that which we do not understand. Just a thought.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvKm9m4qWAQ]Jodi Arias Trial - Jodi's little owie VS getting stabbed in the chest - YouTube[/ame]


Jodi is in here somewhere
http://www.friedgreentomatoes.org/articles/apd_sociopathy_psychopathy.php


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I see my name...LOL...have to read back to learn why the research about BPS and ASPD.  Sooo back to earlier pages to get the context...



We're on the what the hell is a psychopath kick again, Santy.  lol


----------



## Snookie (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are so quiet. I feel like I'm talking to myself.
> ...


Link to that thread?


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Loading up the reading for later.   We need the resident "expert" @santefeway
> ...



Totally agree.  I think the mental illness and the evil went hand in hand since she was young.  She displayed aggressive behavior when she was younger - i.e. kicking Doggy Boy, kicking her mom.   Her mom and dad weren't "surprised" in their interviews that their baby girl did something like this. 

We do have to label those things we don't understand, but for some of us fanatics, we've been trying to understand the un-understandable and break it down and figure what makes them think the way they think and what is that "brain defect" for 5 months.  That's the most interesting part of this whole thing for me. 

Santy has some invaluable personal experience and a daughter in the field so whenever "psycho" comes up we have to get her.  lol


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

I wish there was a better descriptor than "evil". For me, it is far too religiously loaded. I don't want to call people who do terribly unimaginable acts as "animals", because I have a fondness for many of them. Maybe since they are devoid of normal characteristics, like empathy, there should be some word, like "subhuman", to describe murderous behavior and lack of remorse combined.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Jesus in The Flame Zone sending people to hell?

http://www.********************/showthread.php?t=7988


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

Synonyms: 	angry, atrocious, bad, baneful, base, beastly, calamitous, corrupt, damnable, depraved, destructive, disastrous, execrable, flagitious, foul, harmful, hateful, heinous, hideous, iniquitous, injurious, loathsome, low, maleficent, malevolent, malicious, malignant, nefarious, no good, obscene, offensive, pernicious, poison, rancorous, reprobate, repugnant, repulsive, revolting, spiteful, stinking, ugly, unpleasant, unpropitious, vicious, vile, villainous, wicked, wrathful, wrong 

Instead of evil, we will just use these words. 

How's that?


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

http://www.********************/showthread.php?t=7988

try that.


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> try that.



If you are trying to post a link to another forum, it will not show up, and it is against the rules. Just an FYI


----------



## Snookie (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> http://www.********************/showthread.php?t=7988
> 
> try that.



Jesus must be blocking it.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

OMG how do I do this.

*Posting Links to other Message Boards is against the Rules. 
Posting information about other Message Boards is against the Rules.*


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 29, 2013)

I agree Pixie, but evil is more of a descriptor of the manifestations of her disorders.  Saying she is evil borders on putting her into a unique class of criminal.  She is far from unique.  In a sense she's living in her own reality, but only in the sense that her thought process, her filtering, is done through an unshakable belief that she is the center of the universe.  Think about that for a sec.  She has no ability to put herself into anyone else's shoes, so to speak, because why should she?  She only cares about others in relation to their interaction with her.  If she thinks it, wants it, says it, then of course it is correct because this is how she sees the world.  The scary part to me is that she has the intellect to reason this out into a seemingly logical explanation for everything she does.  Not only does that exempt her from bad behavior (in her own mind), but it makes it quite impossible to reason with and to treat psychologically.  In her world, she's the only one who "gets" it, everyone else is too close-minded to see what she knows in her psyche to be true.  It is maddening.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I wish there was a better descriptor than "evil". For me, it is far too religiously loaded. I don't want to call people who do terribly unimaginable acts as "animals", because I have a fondness for many of them. Maybe since they are devoid of normal characteristics, like empathy, there should be some word, like "subhuman", to describe murderous behavior and lack of remorse combined.



There is a word for evil - "sociopath".


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > try that.
> ...



I did not know that [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] was Jesus


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

YUCK, that video reminds me how she picks and minces and corrects every.single.word. in her reptilian, vampiric, sociopathic, calculating, - get one up on ya on this word and the next word way.

I haven't been able to stand to watch her since I caught the first glimpse of the psychopath and then it became so very transparent.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Did he change names?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 29, 2013)

She deeply believes anyone who crosses her just doesn't understand the plane of reality on which she lives and only she understands.  So she gives lip service to those of us who are unaware of what really IS.  Since she doesn't possess emotions such as remorse or sadness for creating hurt, then she can only playact and it comes across disingenuous, which of course it is.  

She says the jury betrayed HER because they didn't, what were her words?, they didn't see things for how they are.  Or something.  Delusion.  One of the greatest labels of those like Arias are that people who disagree with her are haters.  Classic.  We know not what we say...to negate her truth or prove otherwise...you are haters.  It's never people with another point of view - it's haters.  It's not that nothing is her fault as much as everything she does is justified and I think that's the root of her lack of remorse.


----------



## Snookie (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMG how do I do this.
> 
> *Posting Links to other Message Boards is against the Rules.
> Posting information about other Message Boards is against the Rules.*



Oh, never mind.


----------



## Snookie (May 29, 2013)

Give her a break.  She's a woman.  Hormones, remember?


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OMG how do I do this.
> ...



Other message boards or other threads on the message board?

I'm confused.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> She deeply believes anyone who crosses her just doesn't understand the plane of reality on which she lives and only she understands.  So she gives lip service to those of us who are unaware of what really IS.  Since she doesn't possess emotions such as remorse or sadness for creating hurt, then she can only playact and it comes across disingenuous, which of course it is.
> 
> She says the jury betrayed HER because they didn't, what were her words?, they didn't see things for how they are.  Or something.  Delusion.  One of the greatest labels of those like Arias are that people who disagree with her are haters.  Classic.  We know not what we say...to negate her truth or prove otherwise...you are haters.  It's never people with another point of view - it's haters.  It's not that nothing is her fault as much as everything she does is justified and I think that's the root of her lack of remorse.



Nail on head.


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That link was to another message board. How did you get the link? Did you google it? There is another message board that pretty much mirrors the name of this one. kinda like Jodi does when she is manipulating others


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Here is a link to our flame zone

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

I have no idea.  I need to just stay here.


----------



## Snookie (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I have no idea.  I need to just stay here.



You're better off here.  It's a jungle out there.


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

When I first signed up for this forum, the flame zone scared me to death.


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I have no idea.  I need to just stay here.



There is more to this message board than the flame zone


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

There are people, some even admitted, who are "sociopaths", and who manage to conform within some societal bounds/norms, without creating too much damage. Then there are others.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea.  I need to just stay here.
> ...



Uh huh! A jungle with FOG.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> There are people, some even admitted, who are "sociopaths", and who manage to conform within some societal bounds/norms, without creating too much damage. Then there are others.



True, the... uh... whatever it was "...from a Sociopath" you posted a while back was extremely informative.  There are those that walk among us and never hurt anyone.   

This is why we had to invent the Psycho Awareness Advocacy and the Psycho Check List.  I have my check list on the fridge so I can run through it on anyone new coming in the house.

Psycho detection is important you know.


----------



## drstevej (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea.  I need to just stay here.
> ...



My, you got big rep power!


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Whatever happened to Memi, BTW? She's the one who brought up the green shirt joke. I miss her.



I think she stayed on WAT


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

TW - post up the latest Jodi the Genius tweet so she can underscore her mental illness for us.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

drstevej said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Careful Pixie!!  He's just using you for your reps!


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened to Memi, BTW? She's the one who brought up the green shirt joke. I miss her.
> ...



Please tell her I said hello.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW - post up the latest Jodi the Genius tweet so she can underscore her mental illness for us.




	1.	&#65532; Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 45m &#8232;"I will be sorry for the rest of my life - probably longer." - Me, my allocution, May 21, 2013&#8232;&#8232;


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I am used to being used


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

drstevej said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




I got most of it as suck up reps


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

There is someone named Raven something or other who responded to Arias's tweet and she had a TM after her name, is she one of you guys?


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

here's the jurors Arias jurors talk voting for death | HLNtv.com


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



drstevej is impressed with your suck up power.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

Did you see the retweet on the Jodi account too?


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you see the retweet on the Jodi account too?



What do you mean?


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Diane Schwartz sounds intelligent and thoughtful. I'm not a death penalty proponent, but if you had been qualified as a death penalty juror, the reasons given by these people who voted that way, makes sense to me.


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you see the retweet on the Jodi account too?



I refuse to give her any attention on that. It is just messed up that she is allowed to do that.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

There is flipping off the family literally and then there is flipping off the family figuratively. I would actually find it refreshing if Jodi Arias was more direct about her hatred. Having somewhere around 15 interviews within a few short hours of saying in court that she knows the family doesn't want to look at her anymore, and then further tormenting them by dragging their brother's name through the mud in those interviews, is an enormous flip off. Make no mistake.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

The retweet is the TJ Lane kid

 Cole Bartiromo &#8207;@ColeBartiromo 25 May
@Broncobabe4ever & as for showing remorse, THIS is showing no remorse.  &#8230; Jodi Arias has shown plenty remorse 4 mistake
 Retweeted by Jodi Arias


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> There is flipping off the family literally and then there is flipping off the family figuratively. I would actually find it refreshing if Jodi Arias was more direct about her hatred. Having, what, 15 interviews within a few short hours of saying in court that she knows the family doesn't want to look at her anymore, and then further tormenting them by dragging their brother's name through the mud in those interviews, is an enormous flip off. Make no mistake.



Exactly, she is now flaunting what she did in their face, with zero remorse or even a fake apology


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> There is someone named Raven something or other who responded to Arias's tweet and she had a TM after her name, is she one of you guys?



One of "you" guys.  LOL

"One of you guys"  Me, My Forum Post May 29, 2013 

She can't even say "I'll be sorry the rest of my life"  and leave it there, she has to quote herself of what she fake wrote and fake said.   THAT'S how much she has distanced herself from any responsibility and how hard it is for her to copy/fake that foreign and missing emotion called "remorse".


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > There is flipping off the family literally and then there is flipping off the family figuratively. I would actually find it refreshing if Jodi Arias was more direct about her hatred. Having, what, 15 interviews within a few short hours of saying in court that she knows the family doesn't want to look at her anymore, and then further tormenting them by dragging their brother's name through the mud in those interviews, is an enormous flip off. Make no mistake.
> ...



I can't rep you, spreading around, yada yada...you get the drift, so you get a thanks, instead.


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I actually don't care about rep. But I appreciate the thoughts


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > There is someone named Raven something or other who responded to Arias's tweet and she had a TM after her name, is she one of you guys?
> ...



Hey, at least it isn't youz guyz.

Also, she may be sorry, but what for?  F*cking up her life? She sure doesn't care how much hurt she causes the Alexanders or her own family.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

"One of you guys" Me, My Forum Post May 29, 2013 

I just noticed this, LMFAO.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



She didn't SAY she's sorry, she freaking quoted what she wrote for her JodiMercial speech.  She skated it, because it's not there.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah, I like subhuman better when it announces itself and doesn't hide behind a facade or mask. This way you can avoid it, like the plague.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

So I'm watching this show called the good wife and this lady is on the stand talking about Anal....


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> So I'm watching this show called the good wife and this lady is on the stand talking about Anal....



I saw that one.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

This is how you say you're sorry: "I'm so damn sorry, I'm going to regret this the rest of my life. <<--note the period there.

This is not how you say you're sorry:  "I will be sorry for the rest of my life - probably longer." - Me, my allocution, May 21, 2013 <<<----- note the distancing yourself from the sorry by QUOTING YOURSELF.  Who does that?

Sorry:  "I'm sorry"
Not Sorry: "I'm sorry" - Me, May 29, 2013

Just making sure everyone out there in the free world and beyond notates who said that, where and on what date.  Did everyone catch it and notate the date, by who and where the "sorry" was??

WHACK-OH.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



This is just a guess, but one of the interviewers said she didn't apologize in her allocution and she said she did. Maybe she's responding to that.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is how you say you're sorry: "I'm so damn sorry, I'm going to regret this the rest of my life. <<--note the period there.
> 
> This is not how you say you're sorry:  "I will be sorry for the rest of my life - probably longer." - Me, my allocution, May 21, 2013 <<<----- note the distancing yourself from the sorry by QUOTING YOURSELF.  Who does that?
> 
> ...



I agree- Me, on the forum, May 29, 2012


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



She didn't apologize, though.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

I don't like her any more than you guys,and I'm not making excuses for her. But I think you guys are nitpicking this one. This is clearly her way of saying I don't know why people say I didn't apologize in my allocution- this is what i said.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

Good point TW. I mean she isn't saying she is sorry she is saying she will be sorry. But I think that's us playing with words as much as she does.


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah she acted as if she was giving a sales representation. She thinks she is smarter and prettier than anyone in any room she may enter. Now she is in a room all by herself


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Oh excuse me, I stand corrected.  She's showing no remorse because she's innocent:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BIqv0anCUAABcPr.jpg:large

Well why didn't she say so before?  

RETRIAL / ACQUITTAL!


----------



## drstevej (May 29, 2013)

drstevej said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sweet, thanks!


----------



## drstevej (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh excuse me, I stand corrected.  She's showing no remorse because she's innocent:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BIqv0anCUAABcPr.jpg:large
> 
> ...



Arrest THEM NINJAS!


----------



## drstevej (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



A PPL presentation....


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Good point TW. I mean she isn't saying she is sorry she is saying she will be sorry. But I think that's us playing with words as much as she does.



No, she's being a politician, many of whom I suspect are sociopaths as well. She never directly sincerely apologized. She's sorry, but what for? When you tortuously murder someone, (and, face it, being jabbed and stabbed while fighting to live, in terror, wasn't a comfortable way to leave this world), and then you destroy a family, over and over, you directly address the pain you caused, if you are sincere. You don't dance around words. There are no nits to pick. Nits are too tiny, this was a big deal as much as she wishes to minimize the circumstances by using the word, "mistake".


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh excuse me, I stand corrected.  She's showing no remorse because she's innocent:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BIqv0anCUAABcPr.jpg:large
> 
> ...



Well that changes everything- me, on the forum, May 29, 2013


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

I'm not going to sit through the JodiMercial again in this lifetime, but she didn't say she was sorry to his family in her ppl speech, she said exactly what she wrote "she'll be sorry for the rest of her life".   That's why the reporter called her on it and asked her if she'd like to apologize to them now.   She'll be sorry for the rest of her life because she's spending it in the pokey.  There's a vast difference between being remorseful and apologizing to the family for taking their loved one away and saying I'll be sorry for the rest of my life.   It's the difference between remorse and self-absorbed Jodi.  So if she was addressing the reporter with that Tweet to "correct him", which doesn't surprise me at all with her mincing everything up, but it remains the same.  She didn't apologize.  Why not get on the Tweeter and just freaking say your sorry then?  Games, control, games, control, games.  If that is the case, which very well could be, then she's been sitting in that room going over and over him being wrong on that for days now, probably had someone bring her the damn speech so she could Tweet it word for word to correct him.

Again with the sociopathic behavior.  Same Jodi, different day.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

"Again with the sociopathic behavior.  Same Jodi, different day." - Me, on the forum, May 29, 2013

You have to capitalize the "Me"

Me, Me, Me
not 
me, me, me


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm not going to sit through the JodiMercial again in this lifetime, but she didn't say she was sorry to his family in her ppl speech, she said exactly what she wrote "she'll be sorry for the rest of her life".   That's why the reporter called her on it and asked her if she'd like to apologize to them now.   She'll be sorry for the rest of her life because she's spending it in the pokey.  There's a vast difference between being remorseful and apologizing to the family for taking their loved one away and saying I'll be sorry for the rest of my life.   It's the difference between remorse and self-absorbed Jodi.  So if she was addressing the reporter with that Tweet to "correct him", which doesn't surprise me at all with her mincing everything up, but it remains the same.  She didn't apologize.  Why not get on the Tweeter and just freaking say your sorry then?  Games, control, games, control, games.  If that is the case, which very well could be, then she's been sitting in that room going over and over him being wrong on that for days now, probably had someone bring her the damn speech so she could Tweet it word for word to correct him.
> 
> Again with the sociopathic behavior.  Same Jodi, different day.



Wasn't that the same reporter who she wrote about? Something along the lines of be careful of good-looking reporters, or something like that? He's probably just another Travis in Jodi's mind, just like the prosecutor or the jurors who betrayed her.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "Again with the sociopathic behavior.  Same Jodi, different day." - Me, on the forum, May 29, 2013
> 
> You have to capitalize the "Me"
> 
> ...



Be careful of people on the forum who try to correct *ME*. -Me, on the forum, May 29. 2013


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Good point TW. I mean she isn't saying she is sorry she is saying she will be sorry. But I think that's us playing with words as much as she does.
> ...



There's no nit picking about it, there's a huge difference between saying I'll be sorry for the rest of my life and apologizing to the family.  And then she did it AGAIN, by proving her reporter point and correcting him (if that's what that was) and not apologizing again, but quoting said "I'll be sorry for the rest of my life".

I'll be there's a hell of a lot of truth in that statement and she's feeling THAT sorry - the one where she didn't pull a fast one on all those jurors, they "betrayed" her and she's spending the rest of her life in jail, but there is zero sorry for what she did. 

If there was, she's had ample opportunity to say it.  Day after day after 18 days and then a whole commercial, untold interviews, Twitter.  If she was sorry, we'd have all heard it by now.  His family would have heard it by now.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

OMG, I cannot believe I am doing this again.

"OMG, I cannot believe I am doing this again." - Me, on the forum, May 29, 2013


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Well, at least we do know that her mother has empathy and sympathy for the Alexanders.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMG, I cannot believe I am doing this again.
> 
> "OMG, I cannot believe I am doing this again." - Me, on the forum, May 29, 2013



You are cracking me up so much, though. I am getting nothing done, but I am guffawing over here.

I am guffawing over here.-ME, on the forum, May 29, 2013


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to sit through the JodiMercial again in this lifetime, but she didn't say she was sorry to his family in her ppl speech, she said exactly what she wrote "she'll be sorry for the rest of her life".   That's why the reporter called her on it and asked her if she'd like to apologize to them now.   She'll be sorry for the rest of her life because she's spending it in the pokey.  There's a vast difference between being remorseful and apologizing to the family for taking their loved one away and saying I'll be sorry for the rest of my life.   It's the difference between remorse and self-absorbed Jodi.  So if she was addressing the reporter with that Tweet to "correct him", which doesn't surprise me at all with her mincing everything up, but it remains the same.  She didn't apologize.  Why not get on the Tweeter and just freaking say your sorry then?  Games, control, games, control, games.  If that is the case, which very well could be, then she's been sitting in that room going over and over him being wrong on that for days now, probably had someone bring her the damn speech so she could Tweet it word for word to correct him.
> ...



Yeah, I think Tink has a point there and the hater has been sticking in her socio craw.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Did I miss something other than the giggles during the trial?  did she send irises?


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I give them a pass on weird behavior like I give the Alexanders, for trying times. I was thinking about the Jodi PPL presentation where she mentions that her mother sees the Alexanders in a car, and it registers to her how much pain they must be in. Probably if she hadn't said that to Jodi, that thought wouldn't have "clicked".


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

In the interview with Flores, Arias says something like, "The family will get over it".


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Socio note to self: mom says "how much pain...", write "how much pain" in allocation, study mom, this is what "how much pain" looks like, emotionsuck and chameleon "how much pain"


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> In the interview with Flores, Arias says something like, "The family will get over it".



Was that the interview where she wasn't anywhere near AZ, the ninjas did it or she was doing a handstand on the pretty carpet?


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yep. 

Yep.-ME, on the forum, May 29, 2012


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > In the interview with Flores, Arias says something like, "The family will get over it".
> ...



I don't recall, but thanks a lot for making me think about those big dirty dogs again.//


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Oh I forgot about that, laughing out loud.

"Oh I forgot about that, laughing out loud." - Me, on the forum, May 29, 2013


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Okay, I think I should do some work. You were hilarious.

 You were hilarious.-ME, on the forum, May 29, 2013

See you later.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Ditto

"Ditto" - Me, on the forum, 5-29-13

Is it redundant to quote "ditto"?


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

Did you guys hear her odd response for why she did the head stand?


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you guys hear her odd response for why she did the head stand?



Yeah the no carpet where she's going and can't pass up all that beautiful (government issued police interrogation room) carpet?


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you guys hear her odd response for why she did the head stand?



If you forget to bring your makeup to a police interrogation, do a head stand. Then your mugshot will be hot!


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

Yeah. That is literally the weirdest thing she could have said. She had the perfect yoga excuse handed to her and rejected it I wonder why.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is how you say you're sorry: "I'm so damn sorry, I'm going to regret this the rest of my life. <<--note the period there.
> 
> This is not how you say you're sorry:  "I will be sorry for the rest of my life - probably longer." - Me, my allocution, May 21, 2013 <<<----- note the distancing yourself from the sorry by QUOTING YOURSELF.  *Who does that?*
> 
> ...



Only a psychopath named JA would do that.  She's trying to convince every person in the world that she really means what she wrote. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Sad thing is, the walls have more personality than she does, and the floor looks better too.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Yeah. That is literally the weirdest thing she could have said. She had the perfect yoga excuse handed to her and rejected it I wonder why.



Because the truth (Pixie's answer) sounded a tad vain so she made something up that made sense.

lol

Who knows?  She's so weird.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is how you say you're sorry: "I'm so damn sorry, I'm going to regret this the rest of my life. <<--note the period there.
> ...



You totally just big ass fonted!!  lmao

TW!!????  Aye's big ass font may be bigger than your big ass font.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to sit through the JodiMercial again in this lifetime, but she didn't say she was sorry to his family in her ppl speech, she said exactly what she wrote "she'll be sorry for the rest of her life".   That's why the reporter called her on it and asked her if she'd like to apologize to them now.   She'll be sorry for the rest of her life because she's spending it in the pokey.  There's a vast difference between being remorseful and apologizing to the family for taking their loved one away and saying I'll be sorry for the rest of my life.   It's the difference between remorse and self-absorbed Jodi.  So if she was addressing the reporter with that Tweet to "correct him", which doesn't surprise me at all with her mincing everything up, but it remains the same.  She didn't apologize.  Why not get on the Tweeter and just freaking say your sorry then?  Games, control, games, control, games.  If that is the case, which very well could be, then she's been sitting in that room going over and over him being wrong on that for days now, probably had someone bring her the damn speech so she could Tweet it word for word to correct him.
> ...



Yep, I believe it was the same reporter (NBC). She also called him a 'hater' in that interview. LOL


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Oh No, Font competition!

Font competition!-ME, on the forum, May 29, 2013


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Aye did italics and bold.

Just sayin'

"Just sayin'" - Me, on the forum, May 29, 2013


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you guys hear her odd response for why she did the head stand?



No, why did she say she did it?


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Aye did italics and bold.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> "Just sayin'" - Me, on the forum, May 29, 2013



Inadequate feelings of fontness ensue, or feelings of inadequacy about font


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Oh No, Font competition!
> 
> Font competition!-ME, on the forum, May 29, 2013



Wait a dang minute.... I think you can be disqualified for editing your big ass font.


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys hear her odd response for why she did the head stand?
> ...



Because the carpet in the interrogation room was so beautiful...*_sniff sniff_*


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Are you kidding me?


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oh No, Font competition!
> ...



Fonts can change. Fonts do change, dammit!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Oh No, Font competition!
> 
> Font competition!-ME, on the forum, May 29, 2013



Now you went and did it! Now watch the "search tag" for this thread have "BIG FONT COMPETITION" show up.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

There needs to be a "dumb" emoticon. I'm not sure the all the things she says are crazy as much as they are plain dumb.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



And she didn't think there would be any carpet where she was going so she couldn't pass that beautiful carpet up.

You know how it is with government issued carpet, I wish I had some of that in my living room, I'd be doing handstands all the time.  Handstands, handstands, handstands.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



She really said this? Where is the damned dumb symbol?


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Ask Pixie, she's a forum pro.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Hers was more of a headstand and not a handstand. Maybe this can be factored into to mitigation whereby the government issued carpet was not soft enough and she suffered traumatic injury due to the weight of those big dogs and gravity pressing into her head?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Too bad someone didn't ask her if she thought all the dirt, grime, germs, bugs, bug guts, etc that was ground up into the carpet looked even more 'beautiful' while upside down. She's beyond weird and creepy. Does she have any idea how much negative attention she brings on herself? Wait, don't anyone answer it. Of course she doesn't know. It's all working out for her according to the Law of Attraction. (More like Law of Detraction.)


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

LMAO [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]  put that search right next to #psychosauce and #haveyouseenmybentfinger?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> There needs to be a "dumb" emoticon. I'm not sure the all the things she says are crazy as much as they are plain dumb.



But it makes sense in Jodi's World. She can't help it we refused the invitation to enter her world.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

So she said the beautiful carpet quote in an interview? All this time, and she couldn't dream up a better answer than that? Creative thinker, I think not.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Love me, hate me, don't ignore me.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Yum Yum interrogation room carpet.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



It's hard to ignore an easy target.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Ya'll are making me laugh!

I'm so glad my boss is gone right now. Otherwise, he'd be in here wanting to know what's so funny.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



And she wouldn't have it any other way. This is the pinnacle of her entire life.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Oh well that's better then, as long as she put her HEAD in the ground up bugs, germs, dirt and whatever else the criminals track in and do in an interrogation room on the beautiful carpet.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Since she doesn't relate to most human emotional responses, she doesn't see how a little goes a long way. If she had owned what she did, I could actually have some sympathy for her. Even if what she did, she did in anger.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

It's easy to goof on her since she sees herself as a martyr or messiah.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Clearly, that doesn't matter as long as someone sprays Fabreeze.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone else really hate Fabreeze?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Since she doesn't relate to most human emotional responses, she doesn't see how a little goes a long way. If she had owned what she did, I could actually have some sympathy for her. Even if what she did, she did in anger.



I don't think she'll ever realize how 'overboard' everything she does and says is. It's as though her way of thinking is embedded in Liberace's wardrobe - flamboyancy rules!


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Jodi explains why she did headstand | HLNtv.com

Oh just FYI, when I scroogled Jodi headstand - HLN did a RE-ENACTMENT OF THE HEADSTAND.

Right, we know what a headstand is, you don't have to re-enact how to do a headstand, we get the picture.

Damn those people are dum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> It's easy to goof on her since she sees herself as a martyr or messiah.



and an Einstein. (as if!)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Does anyone else really hate Fabreeze?



Yep. Why cover an odor with another scent? The one that smells bad  will still be there when the other crap goes away.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jodi explains why she did headstand | HLNtv.com
> 
> Oh just FYI, when I scroogled Jodi headstand - HLN did a RE-ENACTMENT OF THE HEADSTAND.
> 
> ...



I would watch Nancy Grace do a headstand. Then we could see if her hair would actually move..hmm. Or loudapalooza. She's got the big hair thing going.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Since she doesn't relate to most human emotional responses, she doesn't see how a little goes a long way. If she had owned what she did, I could actually have some sympathy for her. Even if what she did, she did in anger.



If she would have done the "I'm sorry for what I did and to Travis' family" in some way shape or form instead of the weirdass non-committal whatever non apology, I would have sympathy NOW, this far into it.  

That's why I had a little coronary earlier about it, because she didn't do it, she can't do it and she won't do it, it isn't there. 

She can't shut her mouth and the more she opens it, the more the psycho falls out of it.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi explains why she did headstand | HLNtv.com
> ...



Okay, now you're on to something.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else really hate Fabreeze?
> ...



I'm pretty big on Lysol though - not just for kid germs - it also doubles as a bug killer.  GRAB THE LYSOL!


----------



## PixieStix (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



No I am not kidding you. The reporter from ABC15 told Dr Drew that Jodi said that. In response to her question about why she did a headstand. Keep in mind just before detective Flores left the room, he told Jodi, she was going to be booked and her response to him?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu9wXKk4ynQ]Jodi Arias' Vain Moments After She's Arrested Revealing How Shallow She Is - Requests Her Makeup - YouTube[/ame], go to 1:15, this is when she gets all shallow n stuff

The Detective would not let her get all prettied up for the camera
After this is when she did the headstand and other weird stuff.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



No smelly bugs in your house.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

"how would you feel if your little brother or sister was killed?"

"I I I I I wanted to call every day too but I didn't want to look obsessive so I limited it to once a week".

She can't answer that because she doesn't have any of those things the rest of us have - "emotions", swipes that question right back around to who they're supposed to be talking about JODI.


 Travis  Travis' family 

yadda yadda yadda all this talk about Travis and Travis' family, when are they going to get back to talking about me!

Same thing in the beginning, same thing through the trial, same thing now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



No amount of makeup will ever hide the ugly she has on the inside.


----------



## Snookie (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "Again with the sociopathic behavior.  Same Jodi, different day." - Me, on the forum, May 29, 2013
> 
> You have to capitalize the "Me"
> 
> ...



MeDD [reference urban dictionary]


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Rep for that one Aye!  Sums it up.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > "Again with the sociopathic behavior.  Same Jodi, different day." - Me, on the forum, May 29, 2013
> ...



I read it and get it, but where does the DD come in? Ditto?


----------



## drstevej (May 29, 2013)




----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

WAT is interviewing the alternate, but I think she has probably already said most of what she will say.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> There needs to be a "dumb" emoticon. I'm not sure the all the things she says are crazy as much as they are plain dumb.



The carpet was so nice and she knew she was never going to be around nice carpet again where she was going. She likes to do headstands on nice carpet. Totally


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "how would you feel if your little brother or sister was killed?"
> 
> "I I I I I wanted to call every day too but I didn't want to look obsessive so I limited it to once a week".
> 
> ...



A little late on curbing the "obsessive" behavior too. Should have nipped that in the bud back when it really mattered.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > There needs to be a "dumb" emoticon. I'm not sure the all the things she says are crazy as much as they are plain dumb.
> ...



I never saw the flag emoticon before. I like it.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > "how would you feel if your little brother or sister was killed?"
> ...



The bud is never getting nipped.  That unnipped bud is going to the slammer.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > There needs to be a "dumb" emoticon. I'm not sure the all the things she says are crazy as much as they are plain dumb.
> ...



She doesn't actually think quickly on her feet. She just spews dumb shit. I bet most people ignored it when it was inconsequential. She comes up with answers, just not good answers. Plus she loves the sound of her own voice.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jodi explains why she did headstand | HLNtv.com
> 
> Oh just FYI, when I scroogled Jodi headstand - HLN did a RE-ENACTMENT OF THE HEADSTAND.
> 
> ...



This literally made me LMFAO. I think that they even had a yoga professional come in and do it with them and explain it was a yoga move. They didn't know how nice the carpet was then


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



She doesn't think quick on her feet - that flipping it to I wanted to call everyday but didn't want to look obsessive - translation - THAT'S what I should have done is called every day like the family.  She didn't even hear his question, she was reptilian calculating based off what he was feeding her.  Chameleon.

My DD is standing behind me waiting on me, these are for her:
    

gtg "see" all y'all later.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else really hate Fabreeze?
> ...



I only use the allergen reducer one because I have 2 cats I'm allergic to lol


----------



## Snookie (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't know.  I thought it was a person called DD.  I had a FRIEND WITH THAT NAME.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I've been saying that since the beginning. She is not a good liar.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Oh, so someone named Dee Dee gets the dubious urban dictionary award of being the most self focused? lol


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



She may not be good, but she sure is prolific.


----------



## testarosa (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



She's not "lying" she's not a pathological liar or a liar per se, it is her reality, she is adjusting.her reality, she believes that shit it is her reality and The World According to Jodi in which she lives, she takes in everything around her and morphs her reality.  She is the definition of BPD, ASPD, however far is with whatever label, my label is reptilian calculating chameleon.  I don't see her lying, I see her calculating her reality to fit what it should be or should sound like.

That's what is so interesting, for me. 

Me DD is my darling daughter and marine life/human affect.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



She is adjusting reality, but I think it has more to do with outward perception of her, so there is deceit. Since she can't keep the lies straight,  she can't possibly truly believe them or she would stick to one story. She enhances stories in order to make herself look better, or what she thinks makes her look better. It's all about appearances.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


Well then her realities make no sense. Just because she believes a lie doesn't change the fact that its still a lie in my book.


----------



## TW (May 29, 2013)

I think they should impose the worst penalty for Jodi Arias, and shut her off. No appearances, no twitter, no press, no mirrors. That would be fitting punishment. Worse than the death penalty.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think they should impose the worst penalty for Jodi Arias, and shut her off. No appearances, no twitter, no press, no mirrors. That would be fitting punishment. Worse than the death penalty.




This is true...if she dies, then shes out of her misery...if she lives then she lives with the misery....no picnic for her either way.

And everyone is right...she isnt a good liar...why?  Because none of them sell...nobody believes them.  Good liars are believable....she is not.  I mean in the interrogation room, she had to be one of the worst liars I have ever seen....not an ounce of it was believable....she just made a complete ass of herself.

The funny part was flores letting her to continue as though he was giving merit to it and then at the end he drops the hammer...."That is the most exaggerated story I have ever heard"...lmao.


----------



## Tink (May 29, 2013)

I didn't even know they had taken this to the supreme court Jodi Arias: Arizona Supreme Court denies review in Valley murder case


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I think they should impose the worst penalty for Jodi Arias, and shut her off. No appearances, no twitter, no press, no mirrors. That would be fitting punishment. Worse than the death penalty.



Line her cell with mirrors that distort her appearance; ones that make her look like she is 350 pounds, bald, and covered in bleeding/weeping wounds. As gross as that sounds, it still won't be anywhere near as demented as she is.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> I didn't even know they had taken this to the supreme court Jodi Arias: Arizona Supreme Court denies review in Valley murder case



The defense team is just doing their job. That's one more item JA can't come back later and claim as incompetent support from her attorneys.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 29, 2013)

Do we know yet if Willmott and Nurmi will be representing her if the prosecution opts to retry the sentencing phase?  Is it too early to know whether the prosecutor's office will go forward?  I haven't been seeking out more info so I feel out of the loop.  Whatever happens I hope she rots.

"I hope she rots" - Me, the Forum, May 29, 2013


----------



## 25Caliber (May 29, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Do we know yet if Willmott and Nurmi will be representing her if the prosecution opts to retry the sentencing phase?  Is it too early to know whether the prosecutor's office will go forward?  I haven't been seeking out more info so I feel out of the loop.  Whatever happens I hope she rots.
> 
> "I hope she rots" - Me, the Forum, May 29, 2013



I heard yesterday that Juan plans to empanel a new jury.  Havnt heard about Nurmi and Wilmott...I know that the judge denied their request to leave in court...I dont think they have a choice but to continue.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

*Fledgling Psychopaths*

Do we know yet if its nature or nurture?

Fledgling Psychopaths | Psychology Today

*This Charming Psychopath*

How to spot social predators before they attack.

This Charming Psychopath | Psychology Today

.Be aware of who the victim is. Psychopaths often give the impression that it is they who are suffering and that the victims are to blame for their misery. Don't waste your sympathy on them.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

[MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]:
laughwhore&#8482;

There I fixed it.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> *Fledgling Psychopaths*
> 
> Do we know yet if its nature or nurture?
> 
> ...



Don't worry, we here at the Psycho Awareness Advocacy are always on the look out.  Our goal is to detect and identify those walking amongst us and suckemotioning off us normal folks.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

No one post anything interesting or use any big ass fonts - I have to work today.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

HA!!  Brain defect!

Raine surmised that some of these behaviors could indicate something amiss in the brain. In 1997, with positron emission tomography (PET) that tracked the volume of blood (and oxygen) flowing through various brain regions during specific activities, Raine compared 41 murderers against 41 matched controls. He found brain deficits or abnormalities in most of the violent individuals.

These deficits showed up in the limbic system, corpus callosum (which connects the brain halves), left angular gyrus, and areas of the prefrontal cortex, where executive decisions are made and inappropriate behavior inhibited.


----------



## Snookie (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]:
> laughwhore&#8482;
> 
> There I fixed it.



ghanks I neeed that.  I'll split the royalties.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]:
> ...



Yeah... that's what [MENTION=43883]drstevej[/MENTION] said ;-)


----------



## drstevej (May 30, 2013)

I accept rep royalties.


----------



## Snookie (May 30, 2013)

drstevej said:


> I accept rep royalties.



How about rep bribes?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> *Fledgling Psychopaths*
> 
> Do we know yet if its nature or nurture?
> 
> ...



I'm still swearing on the Bible that my ex is a Psychopath! I read the article in the 2nd link and was telling myself, "I know someone that is exactly like that." when reading through the things to look for. I recommend everyone read that and read it again and again. Let the 'signs' stick in your head, to the point you dream about them.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> no one post anything interesting or use any big ass fonts - i have to work today.



*what?*


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Do we know yet if Willmott and Nurmi will be representing her if the prosecution opts to retry the sentencing phase?  Is it too early to know whether the prosecutor's office will go forward?  I haven't been seeking out more info so I feel out of the loop.  Whatever happens I hope she rots.
> 
> "I hope she rots" - Me, the Forum, May 29, 2013



I guess they will be released if the next phase is scheduled far in advance. Which would then require it to be really pushed back so that the new attorneys could get up to speed.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> HA!!  Brain defect!
> 
> Raine surmised that some of these behaviors could indicate something amiss in the brain. In 1997, with positron emission tomography (PET) that tracked the volume of blood (and oxygen) flowing through various brain regions during specific activities, Raine compared 41 murderers against 41 matched controls. He found brain deficits or abnormalities in most of the violent individuals.
> 
> These deficits showed up in the limbic system, corpus callosum (which connects the brain halves), left angular gyrus, and areas of the prefrontal cortex, where executive decisions are made and inappropriate behavior inhibited.



In earlier pieces by Raine, he admitted that his brain scan shows the same pattern as a psychopath, so either is one, or nurture plays a role, and he isn't one.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > I accept rep royalties.
> ...



You're still missing your "TM".


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

It's lonely in here.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

*[size7]hello![/size]*


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Well that didn't work


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > *Fledgling Psychopaths*
> ...



Here's the repost of the refrigerator check list:

The Sociopathic Style: Classic Sociopathic Traits


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > no one post anything interesting or use any big ass fonts - i have to work today.
> ...



I *saw* that big ass font!


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

"I *saw* that big ass font!"  - Me, on the forum, May 30, 2013


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "I *saw* that big ass font!"  - Me, on the forum, May 30, 2013



Was mine to small? Damn ya'll can't even say hello anymore lol


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > HA!!  Brain defect!
> ...



I haven't made it through the latest stack of sociopath links.  I'll save that for bedtime reading.  lol


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > "I *saw* that big ass font!"  - Me, on the forum, May 30, 2013
> ...



There ya go!  You got the big ass font thing down!

*Hi GIGANTIC KITTY!*


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Check my new signature file:


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Sure!  I get on and everyone leaves.  Going back to work!


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

*hi tink!*


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> sure!  I get on and everyone leaves.  Going back to work!



testy... Hey there.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Oh no!  It's a big ass font epidemic.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Check my new signature file:
__________________
 [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION]: "Why is my kitty gigantic?" [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]: "I'm not touching that."
Reply With Quote

You forgot*-Me, on the forum, May 30, 2013*


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Hang on!


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Hang on!



Hanging.

Hanging-Me, on the forum, May 30, 2013


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

It's ridiculously hot out.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

She says, "Hang on" and then logs out.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

LOL

It's like installing a Microsoft update.

Okay, I fixed it.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

That was excellent. Too bad I can't rep you!


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That was excellent. Too bad I can't rep you!



We have to spread it around first.  And that my friends, is why they call it rep whoring.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That was excellent. Too bad I can't rep you!



Okay, go do your signature file.  You're totally empty.

Photo too.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

My only question is where is the BEa-u-tiful carpet in your pic?


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> My only question is where is the BEa-u-tiful carpet in your pic?



Clawdeen Wolf is much smarter than Jodi the Genius, she's not messing her hair up on the BEa-u-tiful carpet, she just hangs it off the towel bar.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > That was excellent. Too bad I can't rep you!
> ...



I'm totally empty...I don't know how I should feel about that statement. Makes me sound like a psychopath.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Well your profile looks sociopathic - you need to fill it with some personality and emotion.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm not all about the "outside", all Ariasness and such.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Do you like my new signature? drstevej should.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Interesting article. Death-Qualified Juries: Un-American and Unconstitutional - Occupy HLN

Sorry I had to clear my cache and then I had to remember all my passwords


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> Interesting article. Death-Qualified Juries: Un-American and Unconstitutional - Occupy HLN
> 
> *Sorry I had to clear my cache and then I had to remember all my passwords*



What?


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

What what?


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> What what?



Why did you have to clear the cache and redo passwords?


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

I couldn't get on WAT to read an article and wild told me that since they had upgraded their servers I had to clear my cache. So I did but what he failed to tell me is that this would log me out of everything and lose my saved passwords.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> I couldn't get on WAT to read an article and wild told me that since they had upgraded their servers I had to clear my cache. So I did but what he failed to tell me is that this would log me out of everything and lose my saved passwords.



Oh, okay.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 30, 2013)

Afternoon everyone!

Anything new?


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Good afternoon Aye!


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

What a big font you have there.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Troy Hayden &#8207;@troyhaydenfox10 24m

Reports I got. County Atty. is going forward with new penalty phase for #JodiArias but will consider talking about a deal with defense.
Details
Troy Hayden Troy Hayden &#8207;@troyhaydenfox10 2h

Reports today that Maricopa County Atty. is open to negotiating a deal with #JodiArias defense that would allow her to avoid death.
Details


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

So what do you think? Will it be over now? Finally?


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Troy Hayden &#8207;@troyhaydenfox10 24m
> 
> Reports I got. County Atty. is going forward with new penalty phase for #JodiArias but will consider talking about a deal with defense.
> Details
> ...



Interesting so there may not be another trial phase?


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

« Return to search results Criminal Court Case Information - Case History	
Case Information
Case Type: 	Criminal  	Location: 	 Downtown 	 
Party Information
Party Name - Number 	Relationship 	Sex 	Attorney 	Judge 	Case #
State Of Arizona - (1)
  	Plaintiff  	N/A  	Martinez, Juan  	  	 
Jodi Ann Arias - (2)
  	Defendant  	F  	Nurmi, Kirk  	Stephens  	CR2008-031021-001  
SUE STODOLA - (3)
  	Mitigation Specialist  	N/A  	To Be Determined  	  	 
Disposition Information
Party Name 	ARSCode 	Description 	Crime Date 	Disposition Code 	Disposition 	Date
Jodi Ann Arias  	13-1105 (F1)  	MURDER 1ST DEGREE  	6/4/2008  	  	  	 
Case Documents
Filing Date 	Description 	Docket Date 	Filing Party
5/30/2013  	012 - ME: Trial - Party (001)  	5/30/2013  	 
5/30/2013  	012 - ME: Trial - Party (001)  	5/30/2013  	 
5/30/2013  	012 - ME: Trial - Party (001) 

I have no idea what this is.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Troy Hayden &#8207;@troyhaydenfox10 24m
> ...



It seems that is possible. Maybe the family reconsidered putting themselves through more BS. They will still have to see her in civil court if they proceed with a wrongful death suit.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

I just got a phone call from a computer voice telling me my debit card had been suspended (a bank I don't use) and if I wanted to reactivate it I needed to enter my 16 digit account number.

Are people really this stupid?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> What a big font you have there.



All the better for you to see.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> I just got a phone call from a computer voice telling me my debit card had been suspended (a bank I don't use) and if I wanted to reactivate it I needed to enter my 16 digit account number.
> 
> Are people really this stupid?



They tend to try to target the elderly. When you get older, sometimes your guard is diminished and you become more gullible. To the perps it costs nothing to robocall thousands of people a day to get just one hit.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Ugh thats even worse to think of the elderly being wiped out by that. In the Casey Anthony case it came out that George Anthony had fallen for one of those nigerian email scams.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> Ugh thats even worse to think of the elderly being wiped out by that. In the Casey Anthony case it came out that George Anthony had fallen for one of those nigerian email scams.



Oh brother. There was some kind of scam going around where they would call older people and tell them that their grand-kids were in jail, or kidnapped, and that they needed money right away. People suck. Some fell for it. It's sad because a lot of those people already live on measly fixed income.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

So it looks like if it goes to a new jury Nurmi and Wilmott will be staying on. I don't think they have a choice in the matter.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So what do you think? Will it be over now? Finally?



If TA's family is up for a deal, it'll be over. I kept reading and hearing how they were set on the death penalty (this was before the sentencing verdict came in), but who knows where they stand now. I don't know and haven't searched to see if they've changed their mind on going through another round of the evidence. 

If it were my family member she had killed, I'd be taking another jury on. The way I see it, there's nothing to lose by taking a chance at this point. Regardless of the outcome, JA will not get out of prison unless she's in an undertaker's box. What she did was 'just another day' to her. If let out, she'll kill again.


----------



## drstevej (May 30, 2013)

I got a call from a guy with a thick accent telling me he was with Microsoft and he needed to fix my computer via the internet. 

I told him that he was going to hell for telling a lie.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

drstevej said:


> I got a call from a guy with a thick accent telling me he was with Microsoft and he needed to fix my computer via the internet.
> 
> I told him that he was going to hell for telling a lie.



Pfft. What did he tell you was wrong with your computer, just curious?


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you think? Will it be over now? Finally?
> ...



You never know how long it will go on for, though. If Willmott and Nurmi leave, then there is so much more time that will have to be allotted.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> So it looks like if it goes to a new jury Nurmi and Wilmott will be staying on. I don't think they have a choice in the matter.



Where did you find that?


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

I didn't find it anywhere but the thing you posted shows them as the attorneys. And I don't think the judge will let them off until the case is over. They have tried several times there is no way she's letting them off at this point it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> I didn't find it anywhere but the thing you posted shows them as the attorneys. And I don't think the judge will let them off until the case is over. They have tried several times there is no way she's letting them off at this point it wouldn't be fair.



Yeah, I agree with that. I just thought that they would attempt to be released again.


----------



## drstevej (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> drstevej said:
> 
> 
> > I got a call from a guy with a thick accent telling me he was with Microsoft and he needed to fix my computer via the internet.
> ...



Nah, it was a con to try to hack my PC.

I had another unsolicited sales call and I faked having a heart attack... really psyched the guy out, he was ready to dial 911.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Prosecutor discusses next steps for Arias case


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

LMAO Dr. Steve. Did he say anything when you told him he was going to hell? 

Someone called my cell phone the other day looking for my stepdad. I told them he lived across the country from me, they asked me for his number I told them it wasn't my place to give it out but take my number off the list because I haven't lived with him in like 15 years


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Mark Iglarsh said if they got new defense attorneys it would be like another 6 months


----------



## drstevej (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> LMAO Dr. Steve. Did he say anything when you told him he was going to hell?


He suggested I develop a sexual relationship with myself.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

I just read on Websleuths, that AZlawyer said there is no such thing as a deal and that if they forgo the penalty phase then the judge decides...?


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> « Return to search results Criminal Court Case Information - Case History
> Case Information
> Case Type: 	Criminal  	Location: 	 Downtown
> Party Information
> ...



ME is a minute entry documenting everything going on and distributed to all the parties, Party 001 is prosecution.   

Wasn't there a motion for appeal filed a few days back?


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> Mark Iglarsh said if they got new defense attorneys it would be like another 6 months



Eiglarsh (sp?) seems like a decent enough guy.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > « Return to search results Criminal Court Case Information - Case History
> ...



No, I believe that one was already listed. Take a look on the site and see what you think.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

There ya go!  How in the hell did we miss this informative little morsel?

What kind of person supports Jodi Arias? | HLNtv.com


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I just read on Websleuths, that AZlawyer said there is no such thing as a deal and that if they forgo the penalty phase then the judge decides...?



I'd have to research it more but I think the way it usually works is they can work out a deal between whats still on the table (life,lwop) but the judge doesn't necessarily follow the suggestion? But usually a deal is reached before a guilty verdict there is nothing for her to plead to at this point right? And if she accepts it does she still have appeals?


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> There ya go!  How in the hell did we miss this informative little morsel?
> 
> What kind of person supports Jodi Arias? | HLNtv.com



Someone needs to TM this for him: crazy-as-they-want thought processes.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Donovan thinks Jodi is a genius, artistic, compassionate - did I say compassionate?  Compassionate.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I just read on Websleuths, that AZlawyer said there is no such thing as a deal and that if they forgo the penalty phase then the judge decides...?
> ...



Maybe. She was confusing me because she was saying something like Arias was grandfathered in to an older law where there was no parole? Go read that legal thread. My brain is fried with the heat.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

I'm actually watching a Dr. Drew episode right now that they are having supporters call in.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Donovan thinks Jodi is a genius, artistic, compassionate - did I say compassionate?  Compassionate.



Well, you have "Crazy-as-they-want thought processes", who put money in her commissary fund, and then Arias distributed the crumbs that she didn't want to other inmates. She played hotshot. So within that context, she probably seemed generous to the others in the jail, but she likely did it to gain favor and a following.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

How do I find the thread TW?


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> How do I find the thread TW?



It's at the very top of the page on the Jodi Arias forum.
http://www.websleuths.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197372&page=89


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I just read on Websleuths, that AZlawyer said there is no such thing as a deal and that if they forgo the penalty phase then the judge decides...?
> ...



I believe the websleuths guy is correct, they either pursue a re-trial on dp or they don't and it kicks to the judge for sentencing.

In any event, I think Juan and his office need to put their faith in Judge Sherry and give it to her and forget re-trial, she's not going to grant parole, I'd bet my bottom rep she'll do lwop.   Remember a looooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg time ago I said bad idea to keep pissing off and frustrating the judge with delaying her and the jury and other bullshit?

Yep, this is why.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

I must be blind I can't find Jodi's name on there even


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

NM found it


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Supposedly Beth Karas will be gone from HLN soon.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

The way I am reading it says LWOP or Death are only options for M1 now but JA was grandfathered into the old statute so she still has LWP option


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'm actually watching a Dr. Drew episode right now that they are having supporters call in.



Well that ought to be better than the headstand re-enactment.  I went on that Jodi innocent site once, for about 2 minutes.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Donovan thinks Jodi is a genius, artistic, compassionate - did I say compassionate?  Compassionate.



That pretty much tells us what Donovan's IQ is.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

My opinion only, but from what I have seen, the strongest supporters of Arias seem to be women cheated on by players or unceremoniously dumped by them. There was no science involved in my opinion, just anecdotal evidence from reading commenters across the internet. That, or guys who have the hots for her.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> The way I am reading it says LWOP or Death are only options for M1 now but JA was grandfathered into the old statute so she still has LWP option



Okay, I was wondering if I screwed that up.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Oh wait a minute so there is no parole in AZ So..."LWOP"...no eligibility for parole. In prison until death.
"Death"...no eligibility for parole obviously. In prison until execution or other cause of death.
"Life without the possibility of release for 25 years"...no eligibility for parole even after 25 years, unless parole is reinstated in AZ. Currently, there is no parole system in AZ for crimes committed after 1993. In prison until death or until the law changes re: parole.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I don't think the jury was instructed on lwp, I think JW had a tiz about it when the jurors came out during deliberations with the penalty question, but I don't think she got it and I don't think it was on the table for the jury.

However, if it's kicked to Judge Sherry, she does have the option of lwp after 25. 

The day they went to lunch and JoJo called the trial after and delayed, she almost came across her bench and strangled her herself, she rolled her eyes at an AV answer to juror question, I don't think there's a chance in hell she'd give her parole after all the stunts in her courtroom.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Donovan thinks Jodi is a genius, artistic, compassionate - did I say compassionate?  Compassionate.
> ...



Where did you find that? That was funny, but it was probably used as guide at some point.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> Oh wait a minute so there is no parole in AZ So..."LWOP"...no eligibility for parole. In prison until death.
> "Death"...no eligibility for parole obviously. In prison until execution or other cause of death.
> "Life without the possibility of release for 25 years"...no eligibility for parole even after 25 years, unless parole is reinstated in AZ. Currently, there is no parole system in AZ for crimes committed after 1993. In prison until death or until the law changes re: parole.



That's what I thought. ?? Confused.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The emoticon or what Donovan thinks, what Donovan thinks is here:
What kind of person supports Jodi Arias? | HLNtv.com

She said compassionate twice, just in case we missed it.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



No, I meant the imbecile and moron chart.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Well according to that lawyer there is no option for parole in AZ at this time so unless the law changes if  she gets life there's no parole option for her either way. Now if the law changes and she got life and not lwop then she would be able to try for it. But at this time no.

Interesting read about solitary Voices from Solitary: A Sentence Worse Than Death


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait a minute so there is no parole in AZ So..."LWOP"...no eligibility for parole. In prison until death.
> ...



I don't know how else to explain this. Basically no matter what the sentence there is no parole. However, if she were to get Life with the possibility she would have the option but only IF the law changes. At this point in time the law is that there is no parole option for these sentences.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...


No I got it.


----------



## drstevej (May 30, 2013)

Stick a needle in her and then they can release her to the crematorium.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

"If she had a chance, she would do amazing things".

Let's just think about that for a minute, shall we?

She had ample time and opportunity to do "amazing things" before she stabbed29times/shot/cutthroat and she waited tables... sometimes...she floundered around and lived with her grandparents... she spent some time getting her anal hole big enough to drive a semi thru.  Didn't really see JoJo at the soup kitchen or down at the library tutoring "those people" that can't read.   Not a lot of "amazing things" going on pre-murder and pre-Estrella.

Estrella is a magical, rainbow-sparkled kind of place where the overflowing inspiration converts the previously non-amazing into amazing do-gooding unicorn riders.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

TINK!  I can't thank you for that!  I think I overthanked and my thanker crapped out!


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> Well according to that lawyer there is no option for parole in AZ at this time so unless the law changes if  she gets life there's no parole option for her either way. Now if the law changes and she got life and not lwop then she would be able to try for it. But at this time no.
> 
> Interesting read about solitary Voices from Solitary: A Sentence Worse Than Death



The only thing about essays like that, that turns me off, is that fact that someone who already murdered someone then has the balls to have righteous indignation about someone else making judgements as "God".

_ You deserve an eternity in hell, Onondaga County Supreme Court judge Kevin Mulroy told me from his bench as I stood before him for sentencing on July 10, 1987. Apparently he had the idea that God was not the only one qualified to make such judgment calls._

I'm not a death penalty proponent, but I am really not a murder proponent either. Maybe it is a terrific essay, and it doesn't sound like his murder was premeditated, but I just couldn't get past the first line of sanctimony in order to read the rest of it.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Oh thank God, my thanker's back!!

All you have to do is mention something on this forum and the forum fairies hear you and fix it up.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh thank God, my thanker's back!!
> 
> All you have to do is mention something on this forum and the forum fairies hear you and fix it up.



Sometimes, you can pass on the fairies and just refresh the page, I find. But I would never want to deny you your fair share of fairies...and unicorns...and headstands.


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Well according to that lawyer there is no option for parole in AZ at this time so unless the law changes if  she gets life there's no parole option for her either way. Now if the law changes and she got life and not lwop then she would be able to try for it. But at this time no.
> ...



I basically skimmed right past that part I was more interested in the experience of solitary. After that he went on to say that in his belief system at that time he had done something that he believed he should get death for too.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

I'm certain solitary isn't pleasant and it may qualify as cruel and unusual punishment. I have heard other accounts of it basically driving people mad. On the other side of that, some people are placed in solitary because they are incredibly dangerous to other inmates. I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## Snookie (May 30, 2013)

Tink said:


> I just got a phone call from a computer voice telling me my debit card had been suspended (a bank I don't use) and if I wanted to reactivate it I needed to enter my 16 digit account number.
> 
> Are people really this stupid?



Yeah, of course.

I get this call from a company telling me that I can upgrade my credit card because of my good credit [red flag right there]

I always wait to talk to them.  They start asking me all kinds of questions and I lie my ass off.  It turns it into fun.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "If she had a chance, she would do amazing things".
> 
> Let's just think about that for a minute, shall we?
> 
> ...



Well, people do find bottoms in their lives and turn around where they do good. Unfortunately, in this circumstance, I just don't see that.


----------



## Snookie (May 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh thank God, my thanker's back!!
> 
> All you have to do is mention something on this forum and the forum fairies hear you and fix it up.



I could not survive without my thanker.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Arias always seems to have an "angle".


----------



## Tink (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I'm certain solitary isn't pleasant and it may qualify as cruel and unusual punishment. I have heard other accounts of it basically driving people mad. On the other side of that, some people are placed in solitary because they are incredibly dangerous to other inmates. I don't know what the answer is.



Well said. Totally agree.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

drstevej, please tell Snookie how to get a TM.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Actually, it was used. LOL Sad thing is, it isn't much different than what is used today.

taken from, "Better for All the World: The Secret History of Forced Sterilization and America's Quest for Racial Purity", Harry Bruinius, ©2006, 2007


----------



## drstevej (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> drstevej, please tell Snookie how to get a TM.



Laugh Whore


^^ cut and paste ^^


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Oh thank God, my thanker's back!!
> ...



It's OK to imagine things, but it's entirely something else when you act upon it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I'm certain solitary isn't pleasant and it may qualify as cruel and unusual punishment. I have heard other accounts of it basically driving people mad. On the other side of that, some people are placed in solitary because they are incredibly dangerous to other inmates. I don't know what the answer is.



The answer is: DAMNED IF YOU DO, DAMNED IF YOU DON'T.

If she's put in solitary, someone will raise allmightyhell about how cruel and unusual it is. Contradictory to that, would the same person say the same about the cruel and unusual death she gave to Travis? (I rest my point on that. It's a wild merry-go-round.)


----------



## drstevej (May 30, 2013)

Snookie 
Laugh Whore&#8482;

Cool.


----------



## Snookie (May 30, 2013)

drstevej said:


> Snookie
> Laugh Whore
> 
> Cool.



Thanks, man hugs.


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm certain solitary isn't pleasant and it may qualify as cruel and unusual punishment. I have heard other accounts of it basically driving people mad. On the other side of that, some people are placed in solitary because they are incredibly dangerous to other inmates. I don't know what the answer is.
> ...



It was especially cruel the way she killed him. I have always said that. Her mental state or disorder likely prevents her from changing. I don't know if she poses the same risk to women that I have no doubts she would to men, in terms of physical harm. She is dangerous in the sense that she has the ability to manipulate trouble within the confines of prison, rising to what level, I don't know. I guess aside from risk, it's also a philosophical question on punishment. I vacillate on what is appropriate and/or cruel. It's a tough one.


----------



## Snookie (May 30, 2013)

Isn't it time to stick a fork in her to see if she is done?


----------



## TW (May 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Isn't it time to stick a fork in her to see if she is done?



Are you hiding testarosa on that horse?


----------



## Snookie (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it time to stick a fork in her to see if she is done?
> ...



I wish!


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



HonNEE!  It's stick a needle in her she's done.

You screwed my saying up.  That's what happens when you don't TM.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Arias always seems to have an "angle".



Schtick/Angle. Same/Same


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

The mouse on the horse does look like he's got a needle. Can I PhotoShop the horse into a unicorn and steal your avatar?


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > "If she had a chance, she would do amazing things".
> ...



Yeah except I wrote that with some teeny sarcasm and in this case we're talking about lying about Locks of Love donations do-gooding, an infomercial, an ad campaign, a write/rewrite ppl speech and no bottom of that well.  You can't reach the bottom if there is no bottom.


----------



## testarosa (May 30, 2013)

I went out to the frontier again... There's a thread that the 2nd plane that hit the twin towers was......fake.  I didn't want to introduce myself by saying "are you dum?"

So I'm back here again.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I went out to the frontier again... There's a thread that the 2nd plane that hit the twin towers was......fake.  I didn't want to introduce myself by saying "are you dum?"
> 
> So I'm back here again.



Just bring Aye's antiquated intelligence chart.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't dispute that. I was just saying that some people find remorse, genuinely, and change.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

The State vs Arias FB questionable people posted something to the effect of we have come to an end with one more thing left and the Maricopa County Attorney contact info encouraging people to contact them to ask them to seek the penalty and the family would want that.

Totally #crossingtheline


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

So, I read on another site that both Jinkasaurus and Beth Karas will be gone and that HLN will not cover live trials. For those who detest HLN, I suppose that is kind of good news. On the other hand, all they will have to cover trials are the talking heads at night with their skewed opinions, so...I guess this is a case of be careful what you wish for?


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The State vs Arias FB questionable people posted something to the effect of we have come to an end with one more thing left and the Maricopa County Attorney contact info encouraging people to contact them to ask them to seek the penalty and the family would want that.
> 
> Totally #crossingtheline



I was just reading over there.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The State vs Arias FB questionable people posted something to the effect of we have come to an end with one more thing left and the Maricopa County Attorney contact info encouraging people to contact them to ask them to seek the penalty and the family would want that.
> 
> Totally #crossingtheline



My guess is that they are actually asking the family what they want, directly, rather than relying on the opinion of random internet people, anyway.

#randominternetpeoplebuttingin


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Do you know if the civil suit has been filed yet, or if they were simply stating that they might file one?


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Someone, over there, I think, dug this up too. Obviously not original from the couldvebeenfamousartist:


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

You don't give out contact info to 50k fanatical followers.  Totally irresponsible and grandstanding.

Stupid move.  The public has no place in contacting officials on a matter like this.  THAT is calling for a witch hunt.  I have my reps on speeddial and am all for contacting them on issues, but that's far different than this.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> You don't give out contact info to 50k fanatical followers.  Totally irresponsible and grandstanding.
> 
> Stupid move.  The public has no place in contacting officials on a matter like this.  THAT is calling for a witch hunt.  I have my reps on speeddial and am all for contacting them on issues, but that's far different than this.



Wait, they gave out contact info specifically to that site?


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

What are they trying do to, set up appeal issues for her?


----------



## Snookie (May 31, 2013)

Poor Jodi.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

Yeah the last "farewell" post.  I'll post it later.

Lol Snookie.   Damn girl needs an acquittal!!  All these mean people suck.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Poor Jodi.



Oh Snookie, you are so transparent, trying to get Testy all riled up.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Yeah the last *"farewell" post.*  I'll post it later.
> 
> Lol Snookie.   Damn girl needs an acquittal!!  All these mean people suck.



*BBM* Yours? I hope not.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the last *"farewell" post.*  I'll post it later.
> ...



No.the State vs Arias fb "farewell" post. Think it's the last one up there.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

DON'T drop a note to him, lol, I'm sure he's appreciating the 50k other people sending him their "thoughts" and like that will make any difference in the way he proceeds.  To me this is a self serving and irresponsible social media post. 



>>>>We started this FB page 2 years ago for Travis. For justice. We've now come to the end - almost. We have one more hurdle and that is to secure a death conviction for Travis' murderer. We know the Alexanders want this. We know Travis would want this.

Please, for those who want to see justice served, drop a line to Bill Montgomery. Tell him your thoughts - why you feel the State must proceed to trial rather than offer a deal.

It may not help. Or, it just may. We have nothing to lose.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

They pulled the link to his contact info from earlier this morning, there were 800 "the link doesn't work!!!!!" responses from people waiting to jump down his throat with their "thoughts".


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> They pulled the link to his contact info from earlier this morning, there were 800 "the link doesn't work!!!!!" responses from people waiting to jump down his throat with their "thoughts".



He should remove the comment altogether.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> They pulled the link to his contact info from earlier this morning, there were 800 "the link doesn't work!!!!!" responses from people waiting to jump down his throat with their "thoughts".



If they gave his email info, the box was probably full, giving the errors. Same thing if it was for comments on a website. Those people really believe the state is going to listen to them over the family?


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Snookie, your TM is lookin' good.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

I'm spreading mermaid and almost-summer-vacation cheer today with my avatar.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm spreading mermaid and almost-summer-vacation cheer today with my avatar.




You are a lucky one with the pool, sweltering temps! Are those full mermaid bottoms? That must be weird/difficult to swim in, no?


----------



## Snookie (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Snookie, your TM is lookin' good.



Aw shucks, gee, thanks.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

IS anyone still back on Wat forum? If so, please tell Memi we miss her, or I miss her. And I guess Travissghost has moved to the great beyond now.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm spreading mermaid and almost-summer-vacation cheer today with my avatar.
> ...



Oh hell no!  They gave it their all on the full suit argument, but I love them and they're not drowning on my watch.  They're feet flippers and somehow or another they figured out how to swim from one end to the other in them.   Walking in them is a different story entirely.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Also, is anyone else noticing that in the last two days "quick reply" on this forum is a bit of a misnomer? Or is it my end only?


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There was some guy who did it (for many years), on TV, and it looked incredibly difficult. 
Smart decision to scrap the full suit idea.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Also, is anyone else noticing that in the last two days "quick reply" on this forum is a bit of a misnomer? Or is it my end only?



If you tell me what a misnomer is, I'll tell you if it's misnomering on my end.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Also, is anyone else noticing that in the last two days "quick reply" on this forum is a bit of a misnomer? Or is it my end only?
> ...



You are very funny/cute.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

No big ass fonting!  Gotta work.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> No big ass fonting!  Gotta work.



Oh...alright...hmmph.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 31, 2013)

For Steve.....


----------



## millyvanilly (May 31, 2013)

I jump over there once in a while;  pretty much J&J talking to itself.  Maybe one post a day!

But, spam is down and posts are up!!!!!!  LOL

Crickets!  Chirp, chirp


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> For Steve.....



I love that.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Okay, I'm bored now and don't feel like working. Anything new?


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The State vs Arias FB questionable people posted something to the effect of we have come to an end with one more thing left and the Maricopa County Attorney contact info encouraging people to contact them to ask them to seek the penalty and the family would want that.
> 
> Totally #crossingtheline



That whole page is often one big line cross. I wonder if the family asked for that because the sisters are in contact with them.


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So, I read on another site that both Jinkasaurus and Beth Karas will be gone and that HLN will not cover live trials. For those who detest HLN, I suppose that is kind of good news. On the other hand, all they will have to cover trials are the talking heads at night with their skewed opinions, so...I guess this is a case of be careful what you wish for?



I'm confused. Is this true? So the talking heads at night will still be doing live ones?


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Someone, over there, I think, dug this up too. Obviously not original from the couldvebeenfamousartist:



I wonder if she has to be looking at things to draw them, my mom can draw and paint really well, I think better than Jodi. But she usually has to look at something first.


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> You don't give out contact info to 50k fanatical followers.  Totally irresponsible and grandstanding.
> 
> Stupid move.  The public has no place in contacting officials on a matter like this.  THAT is calling for a witch hunt.  I have my reps on speeddial and am all for contacting them on issues, but that's far different than this.



They also all contacted Donovans P.O.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > So, I read on another site that both Jinkasaurus and Beth Karas will be gone and that HLN will not cover live trials. For those who detest HLN, I suppose that is kind of good news. On the other hand, all they will have to cover trials are the talking heads at night with their skewed opinions, so...I guess this is a case of be careful what you wish for?
> ...



 I think they will be doing talking head stuff as usual, unless they switch schedules like they did for Jodi Arias. However, who will be onsite as a reporter? No way NG will.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > You don't give out contact info to 50k fanatical followers.  Totally irresponsible and grandstanding.
> ...



I think that's a bit different. The parole officer ought to know what is going without help. If s/he didn't, then that's negligence. If Donovan did nothing against the rules of her parole, she would have nothing to be concerned about.

Whatever she was doing, she was doing out in public and informing the media herself.


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Weird. She was outside the court house during the CA trial and the JA trial but idk why she doesn't go in and isn't that JVM there usually too?


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sure. But do 50k fb randoms need to contact her?


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



She was outside the courthouse for a day and half and was bitching about it during the Arias Trial.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

The Arizona Supreme Court has declined to hear an appeal on whether a judge improperly allowed prosecutors to seek a death sentence for Jodi Arias in the 2008 stabbing and shooting of her former boyfriend, Travis Alexander.

Arias' lawyers filed the mid-trial appeal with the state high court three months ago after Judge Sherry Stephens denied a mistrial motion and a mid-level state court then refused to consider an appeal.

Arias' lawyers say Stephens wrongly allowed a potential death sentence to be based on trial testimony that contradicted a police detective's testimony during a 2009 hearing about how Alexander was killed.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Of course not. I wouldn't get involved with any of that stuff, interfering in any way with the trial. But on the other hand, it's different than threatening her. She is supposed to be keeping her nose clean during parole/probation. Flaunting the entire Twitter fiasco wasn't going to win friends, so if that got her in trouble, it's really her own fault.


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

So I just got a text from that news thing I signed up for verdict watch and it said 2 planes collided but I can't find anything about it weird.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Tink said:


> So I just got a text from that news thing I signed up for verdict watch and it said 2 planes collided but I can't find anything about it weird.



Oh no, jets? Where?


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Arizona Supreme Court has declined to hear an appeal on whether a judge improperly allowed prosecutors to seek a death sentence for Jodi Arias in the 2008 stabbing and shooting of her former boyfriend, Travis Alexander.
> 
> Arias' lawyers filed the mid-trial appeal with the state high court three months ago after Judge Sherry Stephens denied a mistrial motion and a mid-level state court then refused to consider an appeal.
> 
> Arias' lawyers say Stephens wrongly allowed a potential death sentence to be based on trial testimony that contradicted a police detective's testimony during a 2009 hearing about how Alexander was killed.


I posted this like 2 days ago but you guys didn't say much about it


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Not much to say, it was denied.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The Arizona Supreme Court has declined to hear an appeal on whether a judge improperly allowed prosecutors to seek a death sentence for Jodi Arias in the 2008 stabbing and shooting of her former boyfriend, Travis Alexander.
> ...



Sorry, I was about to add - this was on the 29th and is more than likely responsible for the flurry of minute entries TW posted from the 30th.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

Tink said:


> So I just got a text from that news thing I signed up for verdict watch and it said 2 planes collided but I can't find anything about it weird.



I got it too, I think they text breaking and then haven't updated the website yet.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

All I could find was the small plane crashing into the apartment in VA.


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > So I just got a text from that news thing I signed up for verdict watch and it said 2 planes collided but I can't find anything about it weird.
> ...



It says near new river. But that's all the text says and the link in it has nothing about it I can't find anything about it on the internet so that's why I said it was weird.


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

Here we go Arizona Fire Official: Planes Collide; 3 Dead - ABC News


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

3 plane crashes: AZ, VA and NJ. Is this common and we just don't hear about it?


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

One of my bff's followed JoJo the Genius on the Tweeter.  I'm going across the street to beat her.


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

Come kick my ass then too lol


----------



## Tink (May 31, 2013)

TW was that all today?


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

Tink said:


> Come kick my ass then too lol



I'm on the way!  I'll be there in 3 days unless I make a covert mission stop in AZ.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

I'm going to need a pina colada when I get there.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

You know I'm all needle-ly or just give the thing to Judge S at this point for lwop, but that State vs Arias fb fanaticism is kind of a scary place. Half the responders on that post sent a letter to the county attorney they listed, the other half are writing paragraphs detailing the torture she should get.   Poor Bill's inbox is flooded with lunatics.  Good job!  Way to "promote justice for Travis".

Wow.

Some people need some mermaids in their pool and a pina colada. Or two.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW was that all today?



Yes.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> You know I'm all needle-ly or just give the thing to Judge S at this point for lwop, but that State vs Arias fb fanaticism is kind of a scary place. Half the responders on that post sent a letter to the county attorney they listed, the other half are writing paragraphs detailing the torture she should get.   Poor Bill's inbox is flooded with lunatics.  Good job!  Way to "promote justice for Travis".
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Some people need some mermaids in their pool and a pina colada. Or two.



I think either side "fanaticism" is scary.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

This sounds good:
Frozen Lemon Drop Martini | Better Recipes

Maybe with less sugar than is called for. I like that it's frozen.


----------



## TW (May 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *Some people need some mermaids in their pool and a pina colada.* Or two.



You can add this line to those lyrics you started the other day. Where are they? Something about seeing Jesus in the Flame zone.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > You know I'm all needle-ly or just give the thing to Judge S at this point for lwop, but that State vs Arias fb fanaticism is kind of a scary place. Half the responders on that post sent a letter to the county attorney they listed, the other half are writing paragraphs detailing the torture she should get.   Poor Bill's inbox is flooded with lunatics.  Good job!  Way to "promote justice for Travis".
> ...



Ditto on that.
"Ditto on that" - Me, on the forum, May 31, 2013

That's a quaddittocular approval rating on that post.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *Some people need some mermaids in their pool and a pina colada.* Or two.
> ...



Jesus, JEEE-he-he-zzus was in the fla-a-ame zone with the mermaids.  I said mer-MAIDS, he was with the mer-her-maids in the fla-a-ame zone drinking coladas.  YES! Jezuhhhhhs, oh-oh, Jee-zus in the fla-a-ame zone drinking coladas.


----------



## testarosa (May 31, 2013)

Okay, I'd better stop now.


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like that may have been taken down. That's using better judgement.


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

Why Are We So Bad at Detecting Lies?

Bad at Detecting Lies? | Psychology Today

For some reason, I found this article a little boring in the way it was written. Lots of discussion about sociopaths in the comment section.


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

I keep trying to find a discussion in other threads and then I turn back, because it is so nasty. I'm sorry to say this, but two steps in and most of them look like ad hominem attacks. People are talking at each other not with each other. Oh well. If I feel like I need to blow off steam, I know where to find an argument where I can call people names and whatnot. Sigh.


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

"Have you seen my bent finger?" is still hot, at the top of the charts. That's so funny. I wonder if drstevej TM-ed it.


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

Last thing. I hadn't seen this. 

*JODI TOLD A REPORTER SHE FELT BETRAYED BY THE JURY -- REACTION?*

_*Diane Schwartz:*_

_My general response is, "I'm sorry Jodi", but of course, I'm really not sorry.*** We held up our part of the bargain.* We showed up every day and we did our job.* Nearly six months and there was not one day that a juror was even late.** I filled up eight notebooks and took 476 pages worth of notes.* Jodi Arias raised her hand and swore to tell the truth, and all we really got from her were lies meant to manipulate us.* She tried to use us and that did her no good at all.* I don't think any of us liked Jodi Arias, but some did have compassion for her.* Their personal perception guided them in the direction of compassion.** Jodi Arias was too much of liar for me to feel compassion for her.* For me, the longer she sat on the witness stand, the less believable she became.** I not only listened to her, but I followed her mannerisms.* Her rambling really got to me.** I never felt like I was getting the real story.*** I felt like I was getting played.*** One moment she has recollection of the most minute detail, and then when it comes to the stabbing, the fog sets in and she has zero recollection. _*

Verdict day: Arias juror considered not showing up | HLNtv.com


She adds that there was no animosity between jurors and that they all remain friends.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 1, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I keep trying to find a discussion in other threads and then I turn back, because it is so nasty. I'm sorry to say this, but two steps in and most of them look like ad hominem attacks. People are talking at each other not with each other. Oh well. If I feel like I need to blow off steam, I know where to find an argument where I can call people names and whatnot. Sigh.



is there really that much to discuss anymore 

maybe the second jury selection 

which i find weird


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I keep trying to find a discussion in other threads and then I turn back, because it is so nasty. I'm sorry to say this, but two steps in and most of them look like ad hominem attacks. People are talking at each other not with each other. Oh well. If I feel like I need to blow off steam, I know where to find an argument where I can call people names and whatnot. Sigh.
> ...



I was referring to other misc threads. But no, there isn't much to discuss. I just really like a few of the people I met through this case. I also think seating a second jury is strange, but apparently that's how they roll in AZ. I wonder if doing so is unique to AZ or if other states do the same. "Justice" is random depending on where you live or where you commit a crime, it seems.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 1, 2013)

The juror forgot to cap The Fog.

OT:  Michael Peterson of the 5 month - "wife fell down the stairs" M1 conviction trial, got a retrial and is free until retrial.

What's the deal with the Petersons anyhow?  Don't marry a guy whose last name is Peterson.

Michael's attorneys came up with an Owl theory.  The owl did it.   Owl, ninjas.  Whatever.


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The juror forgot to cap The Fog.
> 
> OT:  Michael Peterson of the 5 month - "wife fell down the stairs" M1 conviction trial, got a retrial and is free until retrial.
> 
> ...



I think there are Petersons and Petersens.
At any rate, THAT Peterson is creepy. But I thought that there were no skull fractures even though there were lacerations on the back of her head? I got bored and missed the owl portion. Are you kidding me?


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

The juror mentioned the fog without referring to it by name.
Actually, she did mention it by name, lol.


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

What are the odds of having two people die falling down the stairs on your watch? Very peculiar. Neither of them were elderly, which I suppose might have increased those odds.


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you going to watch the Sneiderman (sp?) case? I caught part of her BF's trial and she came across as smug. Don't know about guilt or innocence though.


----------



## TW (Jun 1, 2013)

I never got the email.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The juror forgot to cap The Fog.
> 
> OT:  Michael Peterson of the 5 month - "wife fell down the stairs" M1 conviction trial, got a retrial and is free until retrial.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing...if his name is Peterson...RUN!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 1, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...




from what i heard one other state has the second jury option


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 1, 2013)

Where's Dr. Steve?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



2nd dp  juries is a relatively new thing.... see link below, it's ducking fumb and not fair to let the state have two shots at it.  The new jury has to sentence based on an abbreviated trial, like reading the cliff notes and then determing life or death sentencing.   It used to be if the first didnt vote dp, it went straight to lwop, that makes much more sense.

Imo 2nd jury opens the door for appeal, it's a waste of time and money.

Please translate the Tabletese.

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/26/national/26sentence.html?_r=0


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



seems like that is drifting away from justice 

and getting closer to jury shopping for the wanted outcome


----------



## testarosa (Jun 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I wasn't done yet, hunting and pecking on a tablet is annoying so, yes, I quoted myself.

Anyhow, I'm a needler, but penalty should err on the side of life not death.  It makes total sense for trial, aggravation phase, then a penalty phase - that' is ample opportunity to hear any and everything and decide on a dp.   If they can't unanimous after all that, that's it, call it a day, it's done.   To get an abbreviated "do-over" on death with a new jury getting different/abridged evidence/testimony is plain not fair and stupid.

Damn the gubbamint anyhow.  Bunch of idiots going around and around in a circle.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's exactly what it is. 

This part of that article set me off - this isn't a game, "we're losing so we're going into overtime".  It's supposed to be about justice and fairness, not a hunt for the kill.

>>Federal prosecutors have obtained relatively few death sentences in recent cases. In the past year, according to statistics compiled by the counsel project, 5 of the 22 juries that heard federal capital cases imposed death sentences. During John Ashcroft's term as attorney general, from 2001 to 2005, 18 of the 63 juries that heard capital cases imposed death sentences.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 2, 2013)

Florida is majority on dp juror vote, then the judge has the option to flip it to lwop.

Okay, that makes more sense than a do-over for unanimous. 

Let's everybody do that!

I really shouldn't watch MTP on Sunday mornings.  <<grrr>>


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, sorry.  I forgot to turn off my "invisible" mode on my last post.

Where is Dr. Steve?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 2, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Oh, sorry.  I forgot to turn off my "invisible" mode on my last post.
> 
> Where is Dr. Steve?



?????

Who are you asking?

Pm him, he probably knows where he is.


----------



## Tink (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning!


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 2, 2013)

Tink said:


> Good morning!



Good afternoon Chica!


----------



## Tink (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi ITC!

I thought this was interesting. The left is a list of jobs that attract psychopaths the right is a list of jobs that attracts the least amount of psychopaths http://www.bakadesuyo.com/wp-conten...76xpsychopath.jpg.pagespeed.ic.rPJvTXUqRk.jpg


----------



## Zona (Jun 2, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Where's Dr. Steve?



as in Weird medicine?


----------



## animallover (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey all. Long time no chat.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 2, 2013)

Tink said:


> Hi ITC!
> 
> I thought this was interesting. The left is a list of jobs that attract psychopaths the right is a list of jobs that attracts the least amount of psychopaths http://www.bakadesuyo.com/wp-conten...76xpsychopath.jpg.pagespeed.ic.rPJvTXUqRk.jpg



I'm a nihilist....by profession.  Thus, happy I don't fall into a + or - chart.
  Or do I?
I didn't see paranoia listed.....per se.
This list has me


----------



## animallover (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol. I was nervous but saw I wad on the - side...


----------



## Tink (Jun 2, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey all. Long time no chat.



Hi Paula!
Is that one of the kittens? Adorable!


----------



## animallover (Jun 2, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all. Long time no chat.
> ...



Hey tink! Yep that is one of them. They're a mess. Into everything. Lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 2, 2013)

So Tink, are you gonna watch the lifetime movie when it comes on?


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

If I am able to download it then I will but I don't have cable so we'll see. That kitten looks like my oldest when she was that age. They are at that age where they are so adorable but also soooo annoying!


----------



## animallover (Jun 3, 2013)

They're fun to watch. And the moms getting annoyed with them a lot now. Lol 

I got that book by Jose Biaz today. About to start it. I just love how he has her picture and all her "imaginary friends" in there.


----------



## animallover (Jun 3, 2013)

Well gonna go read some. Have a good night.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Hi ITC!
> 
> I thought this was interesting. The left is a list of jobs that attract psychopaths the right is a list of jobs that attracts the least amount of psychopaths http://www.bakadesuyo.com/wp-conten...76xpsychopath.jpg.pagespeed.ic.rPJvTXUqRk.jpg



Tink, how is it that politicians didn't make that list (on the plus chart)?


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Just interesting:

Before the latest DSM:


*Borderline Personality Disorder as a Female Phenotypic Expression of Psychopathy?*

_&#8230;.results indicate that BPD and psychopathy share a significant constellation of traits in women&#8212;potentially more so than in men&#8212;and, accordingly, that the two disorders may reflect gender-differentiated phenotypic expressions of similar dispositional vulnerabilities. While we acknowledge that the two disorders are likely not identical (given different symptom clusters in BPD and psychopathy, such as self-harm vs. chronic antisociality/violence, respectively), the current findings support the idea of a BPD-variant of psychopathy in women, reminiscent of the secondary psychopathic variant validated decades ago in men (lKarpman, 1941). In view of this, our results raise questions about phenotypic heterogeneity of psychopathy across genders and have several implications for the &#8220;antisocial/psychopathic&#8221; and &#8220;borderline&#8221; personality types in the proposed DSM-5._

Borderline Personality Disorder as a Female Phenotypic Expression of Psychopathy?
http://psycnet.apa.org/index.cfm?fa=buy.optionToBuy&id=2011-13437-001


*BPD & DSM*


BPD & DSM | Psychology Today


----------



## Snookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Just interesting:
> 
> Before the latest DSM:
> 
> ...



Being a chick magnet, I knew that.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Just interesting:
> ...



So, um, begs the question: chick magnet or psycho magnet?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Just interesting:
> 
> Before the latest DSM:
> 
> ...



I agree...women are much more psycho than men


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Just interesting:
> ...



<eyeroll>

Don't make me get my psycho out on your Troy ;-)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 2nd dp  juries is a relatively new thing.... see link below, it's ducking fumb and not fair to let the state have two shots at it.  The new jury has to sentence based on an abbreviated trial, like reading the cliff notes and then determing life or death sentencing.   It used to be if the first didnt vote dp, it went straight to lwop, that makes much more sense.
> 
> Imo 2nd jury opens the door for appeal, it's a waste of time and money.
> 
> ...



I can see why a 2nd shot at the DP would be allowed, BUT I also see why it'd be a problem.

It needs to be rewritten to say no new evidence, no new witnesses, and no change in strategy is allowed if a second jury is going to get to hear the case. It needs to be kept 'cut and dry'; facts only that have been proven. That alone would cut down on then cases that actually get to have a second jury.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

The second shot at the death penalty just seems to scream out for appeals and more appeals.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ITC!
> ...



No idea but that's a good point. Well it does have civil servant on there so isn't that a politician?


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd dp  juries is a relatively new thing.... see link below, it's ducking fumb and not fair to let the state have two shots at it.  The new jury has to sentence based on an abbreviated trial, like reading the cliff notes and then determing life or death sentencing.   It used to be if the first didnt vote dp, it went straight to lwop, that makes much more sense.
> ...



LOL just play them the you tube videos hahah.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I thought about that, but usually civil servants are police and fire, etc, right?


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

The family will hear less about her if she doesn't pass go and is sent directly to jail (prison), rather than sitting through a dog and pony show again, but that's only my opinion.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Well I think its an all encompassing title and they did list police separately. Who knows.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Crime of passion.  That is all.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Premeditation that is all


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh.... Snookie, you had to pull the crime of passion card which leaves us no choice but to beat you with the premeditation card. 

You can't crime of passion if you planned it and threw the crime of passion in for an 11th hour Hail Mary.  That just gets you M1, lost appeal and lwop or needle.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll settle it: *Passionately Premeditated*. Now everyone wins.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



It's kind of funny to think about politicians as "servants" to anyone, but their own egos and wallets, lol.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Also, they have doctors on one side and surgeons on the other. Weird! Surgeons are doctors, just a specialization. I don't understand why they split it.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Surgeons have less contact with patients and are catered to by support staff in the OR. I don't know if they are more likely to be psychopaths, but their bedside manner probably leaves much to be desired.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Actually, I was going to put in my post that since they have the entire trial taped, they can just lock them in a room and play it for them. No need to have either side pull a fast one on the other. LOL


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



18 freakin' days...


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Yeah that is odd.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

A friend of mine said that for this trial it felt like a premeditated crime of passion but that doesn't exist.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> A friend of mine said that for this trial it felt like a premeditated crime of passion but that doesn't exist.



Well she was full of rage. I think she let loose all of what was pent up way before Alexander.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Surgeons aren't "caregivers" while other types of doctors, nurses, etc. are.  There's a whole lot of ego wrapped up in having someone's life in your hands on a table.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine said that for this trial it felt like a premeditated crime of passion but that doesn't exist.
> ...



Premeditated and crime of passion are opposites.  Premeditated is when I was pissed at my DH this morning and planned all day how to off him for it when he got home, crime of passion is I killed him when I was in the throws of pissed this morning.    The chasm between those is as huge as M1 and manslaughter.

That's all hypothetical, of course.  lol


----------



## Snookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Did you ever notice that when you go to city hall that all of the best parking spaces are _reserved_ for the servants?????


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



My DH is a "servant" and I park illegally behind his car in the best spot in the parking lot when I go to his office.

Don't judge.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh.... Snookie, you had to pull the crime of passion card which leaves us no choice but to beat you with the premeditation card.
> 
> You can't crime of passion if you planned it and threw the crime of passion in for an 11th hour Hail Mary.  That just gets you M1, lost appeal and lwop or needle.



Arguable.  Chicken or egg stuff.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

He also works 65 hour weeks on salary and budgets have been frozen for 7 years so no raises, give us the damn good parking spot!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Have you ever been on _South Beach Towing_ and met Bernice?


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

I just don't usually think of premeditated murder as being so full of rage. They are usually more calculated.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Oh.... Snookie, you had to pull the crime of passion card which leaves us no choice but to beat you with the premeditation card.
> ...



Chicken or egg?  It's not chicken or egg, it's like chicken or bear and tiger or chicken.  They are totally different things.   That's why she was unanimously convicted of that and not "crime of passion".

We're going to agree to disagree, at least until that M1 *premeditation* conviction holds up on appeal and I get my power rep.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I throw Bernice a five spot and she leaves it alone.  It's the American way.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> I just don't usually think of premeditated murder as being so full of rage. They are usually more calculated.



How so?  This was a very calculated murder.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

I think the phrase "crime of passion" throws people.   Sure there was rage and passion... and calculation, but that's not the definition of that defense.  In very general and non legal terms, this was a crime of passion, but not in the courtroom. 

>>crime of passion n. a defendant's excuse for committing a crime due to sudden anger or heartbreak, in order to eliminate the element of "premeditation." This usually arises in murder or attempted murder cases, when a spouse or sweetheart finds his/her "beloved" having sexual intercourse with another and shoots or stabs one or both of the coupled pair. To make this claim the defendant must have acted immediately upon the rise of passion, without the time for contemplation or allowing for "a cooling of the blood." It is sometimes called the "Law of Texas" since juries in that state are supposedly lenient to cuckolded lovers who wreak their own vengeance. The benefit of eliminating premeditation is to lessen the provable homicide to manslaughter with no death penalty and limited prison terms. An emotionally charged jury may even acquit the impassioned defendant.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



If they only viewed that part, they'd need a psychiatrist to evaluate their state of mind. LOL


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't usually think of premeditated murder as being so full of rage. They are usually more calculated.
> ...



Don't misunderstand me I believe this is a premeditated murder but it just doesn't fit what I typically thought when I thought of premed because of all the rage in the act.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I know what you're saying and what you're getting at.   Go back to the last page and read the definition of why "crime of passion" would be argued, if you stab someone in the heat of it, you could argue that to try to get some leniency, but if you go away and come back and do it, it's premeditated because you THOUGHT, even if you had 3 minutes to think of it, it's premeditated.  This went a heck of a lot farther than a minute to "think" for pre and post meditation and I'm sure she was enraged.  She was probably screaming her head off at him that she was the worst thing that ever happened to him huh?   So in layman's terms this entire thing was a crime of passion, but the actual definition of crime of passion is if in that second without thought you kill.    That's why I said actual "crime of passion" by definition and "premeditation" are opposites.  Chicken or tiger.  

If it's a "love" or close kind of murder, more times than not and in more cases, there is going to be rage.   But that has nothing to do with premeditation or how long it was premeditated or calculation.  You can totally think something and plan it out and then be enraged when you carry out the act.   She had all those little things stuck in her socio craw and all that time before she did it to get good and worked up for that stabbing moment.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's an example, remember the reporter asking her if she said she's sorry and you thinking her tweet was in response to that? - I totally agree with that by the way.   I think she had been sitting in that cell for 4 days with that reporter and that question stuck in her socio craw and eating at her until she could set it straight and quote herself.  So for 4 days she "premeditated" her response, and I'll be my bottom rep if he had walked in her cell rather than her tweeting it, she would have told him and quoted it to him with "passion", her snidely little, gotcha! way.  Same thing, much smaller scale.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Look at spree or some serial killers. Planning but with plenty of rage or passion.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, what TW said, in a much shorter manner.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I'm not disputing the legal definition. Just saying that she planned the murder and released rage. I wasn't advocating that the crime could be considered a lesser charge.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think she was necessarily sad about the break-up. I think she was pissed that she didn't have the chance to fully move on, first, and Jodi Arias does not want anyone saying anything bad about her, even if true.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Here's an example, remember the reporter asking her if she said she's sorry and you thinking her tweet was in response to that? - I totally agree with that by the way.   I think she had been sitting in that cell for 4 days with that reporter and that question stuck in her socio craw and eating at her until she could set it straight and quote herself.  So for 4 days she "premeditated" her response, and I'll be my bottom rep if he had walked in her cell rather than her tweeting it, she would have told him and quoted it to him with "passion", her snidely little, gotcha! way.  Same thing, much smaller scale.



It's funny how she also said she would never kill anyone again as long as she wasn't attacked, or something to that effect. She gave herself away that she is very capable of doing this again.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't think you were, but it could be the cold medicine is making me miss things and elaborate too much.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I didn't think you were, but it could be the cold medicine is making me miss things and elaborate too much.



Cough medicine *

* I hope you know this is a joke and not intended to be offensive.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

You always crack me up, cold-medicined or not.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


I know what you mean. I have always said this was premeditated.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Yes exactly I wasn't either


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an example, remember the reporter asking her if she said she's sorry and you thinking her tweet was in response to that? - I totally agree with that by the way.   I think she had been sitting in that cell for 4 days with that reporter and that question stuck in her socio craw and eating at her until she could set it straight and quote herself.  So for 4 days she "premeditated" her response, and I'll be my bottom rep if he had walked in her cell rather than her tweeting it, she would have told him and quoted it to him with "passion", her snidely little, gotcha! way.  Same thing, much smaller scale.
> ...



I agree with you but I also think that was her way of throwing in her dig and saying she was defending herself.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an example, remember the reporter asking her if she said she's sorry and you thinking her tweet was in response to that? - I totally agree with that by the way.   I think she had been sitting in that cell for 4 days with that reporter and that question stuck in her socio craw and eating at her until she could set it straight and quote herself.  So for 4 days she "premeditated" her response, and I'll be my bottom rep if he had walked in her cell rather than her tweeting it, she would have told him and quoted it to him with "passion", her snidely little, gotcha! way.  Same thing, much smaller scale.
> ...



I totally agree, every time she opens her mouth or her Twitter with one of those little "corrections" or "calculations" she gives herself away.  She's her own worst enemy.   

I absolutely believe she would do it again and actually, I wonder what the deal was with the 9 mil in the car and the knives in the packing boxes.  

Where was she going with those?   Hmmmm?


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Very weird to be so snarky about a death.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I know, I know what you guys think, I was arguing with myself and the 

This was me this morning:
Me: I JUST WANT TO TALK TO A PERSON!!!!!!!!!!
BofA Automated Guy: Let me see if I can get someone to help us.
Me: US? Who the hell is us? You're a stupid machine! There's no US.
DH: Are you fighting with the automated phone guy again?


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I never knew what to make of that. Who buys a gun and knives after being so traumatized from killing someone with the same weapons that you lose hour upon hour of time to a fog? You'd think it would be the last thing you would want.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Things that make you go, hmmmmm, JoJo, who's the lucky person you're headed off to see next with your gun and knives?  You on a socio killing roll?


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope that one day her sister or brother write a book, with the truth, about her. That would be interesting.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Well I was going to play devils advocate and say she claims she was in fear for her life so maybe this was her needing to protect herself but then I remembered she hadn't come up with that story yet.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

I think she was planning on going on the run what do you guys think?


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Good thing she never had kids.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I hope that one day her sister or brother write a book, with the truth, about her. That would be interesting.



I heard something, something, her brother Joey Arias answered a question about her on his FB (open wall) account a couple days ago.  Something like why she made the tape.  But I haven't gone and checked it out.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> I think she was planning on going on the run what do you guys think?



Didn't her dad say something about her telling him that she had to leave?


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that one day her sister or brother write a book, with the truth, about her. That would be interesting.
> ...



Someone re-posted that again, I think. I remember seeing that a while ago.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Imagine if Jodi Arias is actually someone else's bad karma in prison?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> I think she was planning on going on the run what do you guys think?



Sure, but what with the gun and knives packed?

Who the hell packs knives for a road trip.  Just askin'.

That whole thing is one weirdo we'll never know the answer to.   She had been calling Flores, she wasn't hiding by any means, she was full on conversing with him, sending flowers to the grandma, she's all out in the open.  So then now she's going into hiding after yakking her head off for hours and hours?  With knives and a gun.

I have zero clue how that works or what to make of it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't find a Joey Arias on Fb


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I think she was planning on going on the run what do you guys think?
> ...



But she did tell her parents that she would have to leave. Maybe she thought all of her charm would head off suspicions and then when no one was looking, she could hightail it.


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> I can't find a Joey Arias on Fb



I think it was from a while ago Tink. He may have been naive about the privacy of FB back then.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> I can't find a Joey Arias on Fb



https://twitter.com/cshughes/status/340919859292549121/photo/1

Chris Hughes &#8207;@cshughes 
The bro of high profile murderer #JodiArias admitted why she recorded her phone conversation with #TravisAlexander. pic.twitter.com/rRNWXxvUaC


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

That tweet was from June 1st.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I think she was planning on going on the run what do you guys think?
> ...


 Someone going on the run because they know they are wanted for murder would most certainly take weapons at least that's what happens in tv and movies.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Why the gun and the knives?

Sudden interest in gun and knives?


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> That tweet was from June 1st.



Yeah, but Hughes could have been just rubbing salt in a wound. I remember reading that FB post back on WAT. Unless her brother is saying it again, but I doubt it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

I just read an article that says Wilmott has a conflict with the July date so it will likely be moved back


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

in Phoenix, 24 death-penalty juries in Arizona have reached an impasse in the penalty stage of the trial since 2003. Of those, only seven cases that were retried ended in death penalties. In most instances, death was taken off the table and the defendant was sentenced to life in prison.
http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/20130530county-murder-cases-flux.html


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Strange.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I'll never understand what the deal was with that.   Weird.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Verdict day: Arias juror considered not showing up | HLNtv.com


----------



## TW (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I guess we'll have to wait until the manifesto is published.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh right!  Everything will become crystal clear then.  I'm sure all the unadulterated truth is in there.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Verdict day: Arias juror considered not showing up | HLNtv.com



The prosecution needs to ditch chasing this dp and hand it to Judge Sherry, I know I've said that before, but it's the right and smart thing to do.   At the very least - or most - the family has already been thru all this and they have the civil trial still to sit thru, going thru a penalty trial again on a goose chase for the dp, doesn't bring their brother back and she will realistically never, ever be executed.   Time to leave it and move on. 

I need my old stick a needle in her thing back - I haven't wavered on my belief, but reality and logic have to come into play.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 3, 2013)

Totally agree, Testa.  If M1 has an automatic LWOP, then let her be sentenced.  I don't want to see her anymore and I'm sure the Alexander family doesn't want to either.  She's had 3 lifetimes full of attention.  Time to shut her down and leave her to the other inmates now.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

While I agree with you guys the thing is the Alexanders have said they want to try again for the DP and one of them has even said she wants to be there when they inject her.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> While I agree with you guys the thing is the Alexanders have said they want to try again for the DP and one of them has even said she wants to be there when they inject her.



Sorry Tink super sorry....  Source?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> While I agree with you guys the thing is the Alexanders have said they want to try again for the DP and one of them has even said she wants to be there when they inject her.



Maybe they will change their minds once the sting fades from not getting an unanimous verdict in the penalty phase.  I hope so because I think it will be a futile exercise to empanel another jury and dredge up all the evidence again.  Hopefully they will be comforted knowing Arias will never get out of jail and that not being on death row will actually cause her to get less notoriety than if she was on it.  They should go forward with the wrongful death suit, though.  They will win and also prevent her from profiting in the future from anything she does.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > While I agree with you guys the thing is the Alexanders have said they want to try again for the DP and one of them has even said she wants to be there when they inject her.
> ...



A few of the family friends have done interviews saying this so I guess it's not a great source but that's what I heard. I did see an interview early on straight from Tenisha's mouth saying she wanted to watch her when they killed her.

The sad thing is I doubt it will bring them the peace they think it will, it won't bring their brother back.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Based on the statistic from that article earlier where they said 7 out of 24 2nd impaneled juries got to DP that's less than a 3.5 % chance..


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

You guys will enjoy this. He looks like he's trying very hard not to laugh in her face Nightline 05/22: Jodi Arias Jury Can't Agree on Death Sentence Full Episode - Nightline - ABC News


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

You are "state your facts" like me and I hadn't heard anything from the family.  So I was wondering and sorry again, didnt mean to put you on the spot.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Based on the statistic from that article earlier where they said 7 out of 24 2nd impaneled juries got to DP that's less than a 3.5 % chance..



Stand corrected on whatever news thing I read on higher ratio.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> You are "state your facts" like me and I hadn't heard anything from the family.  So I was wondering and sorry again, didnt mean to put you on the spot.



No need to apologize I would have asked for proof too. Its been a while so I don't have the proof handy of where I heard it exactly.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

This is going to sound super super mean, but I think it's kind of funny that she's from Yreka (East Bay, WA,NV  is my own personal accent, which is zero accent, not one lick of an accent of any sort at all) with last name Arias, that she's used to zero accent on and for the most part she will have it pronounced with a Spanish accent for the rest of her life.  I wonder if she corrects the correctional officers and deputies or it just sticks in her socio craw there waiting for an opportunity.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Did she ever correct Juan about it?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> You guys will enjoy this. He looks like he's trying very hard not to laugh in her face Nightline 05/22: Jodi Arias Jury Can't Agree on Death Sentfence Full Episode - Nightline - ABC News



The "why do you keep talking" guy. Lol.  My new favorite reporter.  Someone - Aye or Paula said he drew the short straw for the interview.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did she ever correct Juan about it?



well she did call him and refer to him as "Juan" on the stand.   That was a dig, more than likely to appear equal and try to get one on him in general.

 I've noticed how her name is in AZ and that is probably the only way she will hear her name for a long time.  As detailed/correct/mincing/word for word as she is, having your name "mispronounced" must be something several times a day.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> You guys will enjoy this. He looks like he's trying very hard not to laugh in her face Nightline 05/22: Jodi Arias Jury Can't Agree on Death Sentence Full Episode - Nightline - ABC News



Damn, are those reporters biased enough?  That's disgusting.  They're sneering and smirking, for crying out loud!  Unbelievable.

Oh, wait...they're not serious journalists...right?  That's what it is, just some sleazy news magazine, not serious journalism?

Well, that would explain it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Did she ever correct Juan about it?
> ...



I thought she called him Juan in an interview not on the stand but I could be mistaken. I remember her saying she didn't pronounce it that way but news flash its a Hispanic last name that she got from her Hispanic father, she's the one mispronouncing it lol.

What do you mean her name is in AZ I read that sentence a few times but I just am not getting it lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > You guys will enjoy this. He looks like he's trying very hard not to laugh in her face Nightline 05/22: Jodi Arias Jury Can't Agree on Death Sentence Full Episode - Nightline - ABC News
> ...


Believe it or not that's a reporter from ABC and it was on good morning America. When you find an unbiased television news network let me know because as far as I can tell one does not exist.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



You really think the CBS Evening News reporters and anchors act like that?  They do not.  They are professional.  They do not smirk.  They do not sneer.  They may ask the "hard" questions, but they behave in a professional manner when they do it.

That guy from ABC...he was ridiculous.  And the silly bitch who was anchoring was just as bad.


----------



## Tink (Jun 3, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...


Oh I do think he was ridiculous, I am the one that pointed out it looked like he was about to bust out laughing. So maybe in an interview some reporters don't show the emotion like that, but you are kidding yourself if you don't think all news reports are biased in some way or another.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 3, 2013)

Tink said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Of course, they have their own personal bias.  They just need to keep it out of their reporting.

Read:  "Bias" by Bernard Goldberg.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 3, 2013)

Arias is such a lying media hound, I cannot imagine any news person taking her seriously.  If they didn't know they were being played then I wouldn't have any respect for them.  Their producers got in line to take advantage of the outrageousness and put the task to the anchors to sit there and try to get a scoop.  Who wouldn't go into an interview solicited by a psycho bitch with their tongue in cheek?  C'mon.  This wasn't a serious news assignment...it was an Arias infomercial.  I don't judge professionalism based on this train wreck/setup.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 4, 2013)

Irony.

Some people here seem to be exhibiting the same traits as jodi when it comes to killing.

Kill her, kill her, I hear over and over.

Are most people like Jodi?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

http://m.cbsnews.com/storysynopsis.rbml?&pageType=general&catid=57585083&feed_id=999&videofeed=999&nb_splitPage=0

If that doesn't work let me know, it's the mobile link.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know which CBS you are talking about, but I can't imagine Scott Pelley doing this interview. If he, or any of the high profile anchors, like Brian Williams, drew the short stick to do this, none of them would be tossing softball questions. It would have been an aggressive interview, more so than any we have seen thus far. Why does she, in any way, deserve to be handled with kid gloves? She's a convicted felon, of a brutal first degree murder, not some president of a church ladies' club. Scheduling multiple interviews directly after a verdict, demanding make-up and camera positions sans the stripes, like some B movie starlet, practically demands ridicule.

In a perfect world, everyone would have ignored her.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Irony.
> 
> Some people here seem to be exhibiting the same traits as jodi when it comes to killing.
> 
> ...



Well I don't know about everyone else, but I'm exactly like her.  I just did this same thing last week as a matter of fact.

I hope you're not referring to "some people here" on this thread because, if so, you've missed some crucial comments in the discussion.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Irony.
> 
> Some people here seem to be exhibiting the same traits as jodi when it comes to killing.
> 
> ...



"Some people"="most people".  Statistical error.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Irony.
> ...



Well then you didn't take enough time to plan it.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

So, I think today is the 5th? anniversary of the murder of Travis Alexander. It would be the perfect time to apologize to the Alexander family on Twitter.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Irony.
> ...



Some are the most at certain times.

Error does not compute.



Brrrrrrrr, chukkkkkkkkkkkkk, blipppppp.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So, I think today is the 5th? anniversary of the murder of Travis Alexander. It would be the perfect time to apologize to the Alexander family on Twitter.



Are ya holding your breath?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So, I think today is the 5th? anniversary of the murder of Travis Alexander. It would be the perfect time to apologize to the Alexander family on Twitter.



With Jodi, you never know what will happen. If I were to guess, I'd say she'll more than likely use any opportunity to gloat about what she's done to Travis while attempting to make it look like an apology (in her mind).


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > So, I think today is the 5th? anniversary of the murder of Travis Alexander. It would be the perfect time to apologize to the Alexander family on Twitter.
> ...



Oh hell no, I'm hopeful, not stupid.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > So, I think today is the 5th? anniversary of the murder of Travis Alexander. It would be the perfect time to apologize to the Alexander family on Twitter.
> ...



I think she will ignore it. It's not really important. That "Dark day", as she put it, was when the guilty verdict was read. She never said she regretted killing him. She regretted not handling the aftermath differently and/or getting caught.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Can I get a Snookie translation?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

@Jodiannarias 911: whats your emergency.. Jodi Arias: Ah, I'm stuck in the doggy door again

lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



She called him Juan on the stand, not directly to him, I think JW was up.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> @Jodiannarias 911: whats your emergency.. Jodi Arias: Ah, I'm stuck in the doggy door again
> 
> lol



@Jodiannarias 911: whats your emergency.. Jodi Arias: I'm a murder suspect and, gosh, I have no make-up!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Insufficient data, whrrrrrrrr.

Script errors running, leep, bleep.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Oh, for-cryin-out-loud, run the system utilities already!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



...


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Time to reboot.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Better yet, get an upgrade!


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Irony.
> 
> Some people here seem to be exhibiting the same traits as jodi when it comes to killing.
> 
> ...



You must be having some trouble with your reading because I'm pretty sure just about everyone here the last few days has said to take DP off the table and let it go to the judge at this point.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Irony.
> ...



He likes being a provocateur and getting a rise outta Testarosa.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder where Feisty has been


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello. Has anyone saw anything on the Kansas cop trial?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The chick magnet at work.

;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hello. Has anyone saw anything on the Kansas cop trial?



Hey! No...

Just saying "Hey" and "No".

lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. Has anyone saw anything on the Kansas cop trial?
> ...


Hi Testa!

Lol I just can't get into it. I am burnt out on trials I think. Or my heads still stuck in this arias trial till its over.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hello. Has anyone saw anything on the Kansas cop trial?



I've been watching Wild tweet about it and saw a little biit about it on tv lastnight but that's about it. What do you know about it?


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

I wanted to know more about the zimmerman trial but I am burnt out on trials too and trying to catch up on other stuff so I was hoping you guys would report some stuff for me lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. Has anyone saw anything on the Kansas cop trial?
> ...



Not much really. Just saw some things here and there. Like the suicide note was forged by him and maybe he started writing it before it all happened. And she was lying on top of the gun. Which people say is odd in a suicide. But don't quote me bc I have just got stuff here and there. Lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey tink you could always check out info on wat. They also have a live stream of the Kansas cop trial. But as far as discussions go that's kinda mute.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Has it been proven he forged the note? How did the note not burn? I heard she was shot in the back of the neck.

Testa can you post that CBS article again please? I was on page 3 and now it won't work for some reason.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey tink you could always check out info on wat. They also have a live stream of the Kansas cop trial. But as far as discussions go that's kinda mute.



Thanks Paula but I just can't get into another trial right now I think my hubby would kill me lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Nah, I'm not sure about what's been proven really. Hln is kinda all over the place with it all.


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hey tink you could always check out info on wat. They also have a live stream of the Kansas cop trial. But as far as discussions go that's kinda mute.
> ...



Totally understand. If I start a new one, when my bf gets back from Colorado he is gonna kill me too!. Lol


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



I caught glimpses of info. Doesn't sound like a suicide on the surface of it. She supposedly shot herself, but the gun was found underneath her torso. Also, she set the house on fire with her little kids inside, why? It makes no sense.

Who commits suicide by shooting themselves and setting the house on fire? Why leave a note if you intend to destroy everything? Why would you subject your kids to that type of risk?


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey tink you could always check out info on wat. They also have a live stream of the Kansas cop trial. But as far as discussions go that's kinda mute.



That kitten is adorable.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



This is all on one page.  cbsnews videos and website could use some help.

http://m.cbsnews.com/fullstory.rbml?catid=57585083&feed_id=999&videofeed=999


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm sorry, what?  Shoot yourself, set the house on fire?  lol

Whenever the words "who commits?" or "who does that?" are used, something is fishy.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Apparently she told some co workers she was worried he would kill her make it look like a suicide and set the house on fire...


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Apparently she told some co workers she was worried he would kill her make it look like a suicide and set the house on fire...



He doesn't sound like a very bright killer.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Apparently she told some co workers she was worried he would kill her make it look like a suicide and set the house on fire...



And he's a cop?  Cops are on the psycho list.

Case closed.

What's the next one on the list we need to handle?

Why do these trials take so long anyhow?  Throw them over here, we'll have it decided in 10 minutes, sentenced in 2.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Speaking of psychos, did you hear that there will be wedding bells for Joran Van der Sloot?
Coincidentally, ahem, marrying a citizen of Peru makes you a citizen of Peru. Supposedly citizens can't be extradited to the US. Isn't that convenient?  It must be true love.


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently she told some co workers she was worried he would kill her make it look like a suicide and set the house on fire...
> ...



Lol that's hilarious!


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently she told some co workers she was worried he would kill her make it look like a suicide and set the house on fire...
> ...



Personally I'm a fan of due process and waiting to hear it all before making a decision its only fair. This all sounds suspicious but I don't know the facts, it is very fishy to me that a cop would be that stupid and make it looks so obvious.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Speaking of psychos, did you hear that there will be wedding bells for Joran Van der Sloot?
> Coincidentally, ahem, marrying a citizen of Peru makes you a citizen of Peru. Supposedly citizens can't be extradited to the US. Isn't that convenient?  It must be true love.



Before he was married could he be extradited while serving his 32 year prison sentence?


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is some on the Kansas cop trial.

Tape of 911 call played in Brett Seacat murder trial | KSN TV


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Here ya go Tink... Maybe this will help you. 

Joran Van Der Sloot, Stephany Flores Killer, Impregnates Woman While In Prison


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of psychos, did you hear that there will be wedding bells for Joran Van der Sloot?
> ...



No, after. And I don't know the laws in Peru as to whether he can be released before the 32 years.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink, he got 28 years. And is looking to get that reduced.

On January 13, 2012, Van der Sloot was sentenced to 28 years imprisonment for the murder of Flores
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_der_Sloot

*Joran van der Sloot seeks reduced sentenced for Peru murder*

Joran van der Sloot seeks early prison release, marriage behind bars - Minneapolis Top News | Examiner.com
Joran van der Sloot seeks reduced sentenced for Peru murder - Crimesider - CBS News


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

sorry OT but  I was looking up stuff on extraditions and found this on Amanda Knox.

http://mobile.slate.com/blogs/crime...0...0.0...1c.1.15.mobile-gws-serp.qr9ZyxMwUFk


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I believe he probably only considered destroying evidence with the fire, as in nothing forensic can be recovered, but didn't consider that self immolation plus a gunshot suicide with kids in the house was a cockamamie story. Plus, he was probably rageful when she told him she was leaving, so he didn't think things through. Consider some of the "geniuses" who didn't think things through, lol.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't know which CBS you are talking about, but I can't imagine Scott Pelley doing this interview. If he, or any of the high profile anchors, like Brian Williams, drew the short stick to do this, none of them would be tossing softball questions. It would have been an aggressive interview, more so than any we have seen thus far. Why does she, in any way, deserve to be handled with kid gloves? She's a convicted felon, of a brutal first degree murder, not some president of a church ladies' club. Scheduling multiple interviews directly after a verdict, demanding make-up and camera positions sans the stripes, like some B movie starlet, practically demands ridicule.
> 
> In a perfect world, everyone would have ignored her.



Yeah, like you guys ignore her?  LOL


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink, he got 28 years. And is looking to get that reduced.
> 
> On January 13, 2012, Van der Sloot was sentenced to 28 years imprisonment for the murder of Flores
> Joran van der Sloot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Thanks TW. I got side tracked while looking it all up. Lol


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

The thanks for...Another cute kitten.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Some people identify with Jodi Arias a bit too much and then look for attention in much the same way.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Since we are talking about a few cases, maybe we should re-do the thread title to "crime stories in the news"?


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink, he got 28 years. And is looking to get that reduced.
> 
> On January 13, 2012, Van der Sloot was sentenced to 28 years imprisonment for the murder of Flores
> Joran van der Sloot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Interesting so he's trying to get it reduced to 20 years instead. Do we know how long he's been in there at this point? I thought I had read the woman is pregnant too... some prison term he gets conjugal visits? That guy is a psycho for sure. The extradition is for fraud not for the Halloway disappearance right? That was in Aruba.


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> The thanks for...Another cute kitten.



my poor rabbit thinks he Is a cat, I think. Lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink, he got 28 years. And is looking to get that reduced.
> ...



Yeah she is pregnant. And they do get conjugal visits...


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> sorry OT but  I was looking up stuff on extraditions and found this on Amanda Knox.
> 
> Meredith Kercher murder case: Amanda Knox will never be extradited to Italy.



Thanks. When I read her book italian jail sounded like much more fun than American jail, the jail cells have their own kitchens and bathrooms and they can decorate them. They get to wear their own clothing etc


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink, he got 28 years. And is looking to get that reduced.
> ...



Now THAT guy is a psycho.  Holy psycho.

And he impregnated the Peruvian woman he's marrying while he's in prison.    ha ha ha ha 

And he's got her in The Web because.... he's a psycho. 

>>>There is speculation, however, that the marriage is a move to avoid extradition to the U.S. to face extortion charges. Van der Sloot is accused of receiving $25,000 from Natalee Holloways mother in 2010, in exchange for information on where Holloways body can be found. The information he provided was allegedly false, and a U.S. District Court has since charged him with extortion and wire fraud.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > sorry OT but  I was looking up stuff on extraditions and found this on Amanda Knox.
> ...



You never told me - did that end up being good?


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Yeah but even still a burnt body would show a bullet to the back of the neck who shoots themselves in the back of the neck? And what if he couldn't get the kids out. I don't know the whole thing is bizarre. He looks like he may have been on drugs at the time too. There was a big change in his appearance and weight loss and his pupils are huge in the mug shot.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

It's obvious we need an entire Psycho Thread.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink, he got 28 years. And is looking to get that reduced.
> ...



Tink, in the US he is charged with extortion, but it sounds like they want him held until they can conjure up a murder charge:

Van der Sloot has been indicted in the U.S. on charges that he extorted $25,000 from the mother of Natalee Holloway. The 18-year-old from Mountain Brook, Ala., vanished while on a class trip to Aruba. She was last seen leaving an Oranjestad nightclub with van der Sloot, then a 17-year-old Dutch honors student living in Aruba. Holloway's body has never been found, and van der Sloot has not been charged in her disappearance.
Prosecutors said that in exchange for the money he received from Holloways mother, van der Sloot promised to reveal how Holloway died and the location of her body.
.According to Griffith, whose most renowned case, involving an American incarcerated in a Turkish prison, was the basis for the film and book "Midnight Express," Van der Sloot would likely face a five- to 10-year sentence in the U.S. for the alleged extortion. But, it is possible additional charges related to Holloway could be filed later.

Joran van der Sloot's U.S. Extradition Approved


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Hopefully she doesn't piss him off. Just sayin'.


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

I gotta get that book now. Lol I'm still reading the book by Jose Biaz right now though. And Tink I am gonna get a kindle now. Saving up.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



AND he used the 25k to go to Peru and play poker where he met and killed the other girl Stephanie Perez (not positive on the last name)


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



It was interesting but not in an I couldn't put it down kind of way. It wasn't bad but I didn't learn a whole lot of new info. I want to read Soliceto's book I'd like to hear his perspective. He and Amanda are still friends though.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Who keeps saying psychos are so smart anyhow?   They get a couple moves into the chess game and run up against the socio SQUIRREL! wall and don't go any farther until it becomes obvious that didn't work, then they plan out a couple more moves in another direction.

I'm going to have to go read up on this case now, although just from what you've said, he's done.  Is this a dp case?


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Here we go: Anti-socials or borderlines often abuse drugs. So that may not be a mitigating factor.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


I don't see how they would get a murder charge for a murder committed in another country. She was in Aruba when she disappeared as was he.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I'd like to read his more than hers, he fell into the cracks with all the hype. It'd be interesting to hear his view.

YAY on the no extradition on her.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



That's right. I forgot about that.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I have no idea. Maybe there is some federal charge somehow, don't know.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Well I don't know if he's antisocial or bpd I really don't know anything at all about the guy. But just drugs alone could have caused him to go into a rage or lose it. Not sure. They said possible steroids too.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Flores.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


But federal only covers the USA no? It would have to be international. I believe I had read that they wanted to use it as leverage to get him to tell what happened and find the body. I think they just want the closure and to bury their daughter.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Supposedly he was controlling and that's why she had been depressed in the first place. I think her therapist said something about her feeling better once she made the decision to leave him.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Yeah me too!
I think Amanda is innocent and she was young and got caught up but I will say this, she's another one that just doesn't know when to keep her mouth shut. Even still.


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is more info on Kansas cop trial.

Prosecution rests case in Brett Seacat murder trial | Wichita Eagle


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I was going to say Flores and I was like nah I've got JA on the brain hahah


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Total mememe psycho, you can see it all over him.  This detection thing really works.  5 months studying up on psychos and you can spot them a mile away.  I'm glad we all got something out of this and had a little education.  Thanks for educating us on psycho awareness, JoJo.

I wanted to ask you guys on this guy... 

The Preacher's Passion - 48 Hours - CBS News

Psycho?


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



He will never cop to it unless there is something big in it for him. I can't imagine the family trusting him now, in order to reduce his sentence, that he is going to finally fess up to what happened, considering he didn't do so even when he was paid to tell them. They want him held.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Were preachers or clergy on the psycho list?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Speaking of psychos, did you hear that there will be wedding bells for Joran Van der Sloot?
> Coincidentally, ahem, marrying a citizen of Peru makes you a citizen of Peru. Supposedly citizens can't be extradited to the US. Isn't that convenient?  It must be true love.



Van der Sloot.  Man, that dude grinds my grapes.

I hope he has an accident in prison.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Well that's why I'm thinking that if they can get him to tell in exchange for less jail time and offer proof in terms of a body then maybe. But they could also lie say that he'll get less time who knows.


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Haha no relation?...lol


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



She's probably in the ocean and they will never bring her home.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I think they just want to get their hands on him and have him here so and can pursue the investigation, maybe waterboard him lol.  The Dutch would cooperate filing murder charges if the US could come up with some evidence.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Testa I'll check that video out later no time for 45 min right now lol

So apparently this Seacat guy told his counselor he killed her Did Kansas cop kill wife, burn down their home? - CNN.com


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That thing is 42 minutes long? The entire episode? I will have to bookmark it.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Testa I'll check that video out later no time for 45 min right now lol
> 
> So apparently this Seacat guy told his counselor he killed her Did Kansas cop kill wife, burn down their home? - CNN.com



_"I'm smart enough that if I wanted to kill my wife ... I could've come up with something better than this," Brett Seacat told investigators about the shooting and the fire.

"This is what a crazy person does."_

Isn't it funny how people use their own stupidity as a defense?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

I should have disclaimed "For Later".


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Testa I'll check that video out later no time for 45 min right now lol
> ...



Like Jodi saying she would have at least wore gloves.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Did you hear him screaming in the interrogation tape?


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you hear him screaming in the interrogation tape?



Yeah I saw a few seconds of that. Psycho much? Haha


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you hear him screaming in the interrogation tape?



*NO*

Just kidding, that's what he said. (instead of that's what she said, lol)


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear him screaming in the interrogation tape?
> ...



Yeah he sounds pretty nutty but at the same time I think no matter what he did people would say that. At least he wasn't doing headstands lol He is experienced in being the interrogator and I would think that if you didn't do it you would adamantly say you didn't do it. That's not to say he didn't do it but only to say he knew what he should have been doing when questioned. However he seems overly animated.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear him screaming in the interrogation tape?
> ...



Hahahah


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if he's being charged with m1 and is DP eligible I can't find anything concrete


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you hear him screaming in the interrogation tape?



I look forward to the part where later he claims self-defense, that she called him names, and that there was a fog... or maybe it was just smoke. So similar, who can tell, except for the coughing?


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Does anyone know if he's being charged with m1 and is DP eligible I can't find anything concrete



Don't know Tink.


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

frist degree murder, aggravated arson and aggravated child endangerment for the April, 2011, death of his wife is all I found so far tink.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear him screaming in the interrogation tape?
> ...



LOL you are on rare form today!


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Found this.....Says what he could face if convicted.

Murder defendant's lawyer argues to lower $1M bond


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm using the heck out of my thanker.


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear him screaming in the interrogation tape?
> ...



or she made him put on Spidey undies...hehehe


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm using the heck out of my thanker.



my thanker works but my repper is broke I think...lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 4, 2013)

Well its about time to cook some dinner. Ttyl


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



His own mother has said there is something wrong with him. She wants nothing to do with him.

Joran Van der Sloot?s Mom Anita Admits He Killed Stephany Flores ? ?He is Sick in the Head? | Scared Monkeys


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Gonna try and listen to it while working, but will probably have to finish it when I get home.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using the heck out of my thanker.
> ...



I repped you, my repper is hit and miss so I use the thanker.  I think [MENTION=43883]drstevej[/MENTION] is taking a break because thankwhore didn't have the same ring to it as repwhore.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



he seems all.. logical is the wrong word, believable, not the right word either, um, slimy?  ha ha, and then you look at all the injuries on her and I got the psycho creepy vibe.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



He will kill again if released.  He should be castrated.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

The animal shelter in Sanford is on the news concerned that adoptions have and will continue to drop off because of the Z trial, the congestion and traffic in town may inhibit people or deter them from adopting.

Can I get a major <eyeroll> for ripple and agenda effects of what should be a trial-trial, please?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Some people just want to castrate people like crazy.   

Is everyone here like Joran?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

You know I could not let that lay there Snookie.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Funny as hell.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The animal shelter in Sanford is on the news concerned that adoptions have and will continue to drop off because of the Z trial, the congestion and traffic in town may inhibit people or deter them from adopting.
> 
> Can I get a major <eyeroll> for ripple and agenda effects of what should be a trial-trial, please?



Maybe they can do an outreach elsewhere? Or all of those news crews can take a break and showcase the furry instead of the fury.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The animal shelter in Sanford is on the news concerned that adoptions have and will continue to drop off because of the Z trial, the congestion and traffic in town may inhibit people or deter them from adopting.
> ...



Well there are 49 news trucks and who knows how many cars/NG/whatever other else comes with that.  Florida tourism at work.  The animal shelter _is_ behind the courthouse.   Buuuuuuuuuuuuut.  Come on. We're getting nutso on this stuff. We've relapsed to hanging in the square. 

So!  About Jodi and Joran and the KS cop.  

lol


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

My earlier comment about the attention seeking was about someone other than the great castrater.  Just wanted to make that clear. He cracks me up sometimes.


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Big cases get big coverage. That's the way it goes.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x42aPmtnVDg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x42aPmtnVDg[/ame]

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TW (Jun 4, 2013)

Uh-oh, someone is deep into the cough syrup .... or the kids are out of school.


----------



## Tink (Jun 4, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



It's just weird which cases become big cases and which don't. I mean we aren't talking about celebrities here. How many other murders happen that we never hear about.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 4, 2013)

I caught up with Brett Seacat and all I have to say is stick a needle in him, we're done. 

The aggravation is not only what he did to his wife, but he f'ed his kids up for life and could have killed them. 

Next?


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> I wonder where Feisty has been



I think she was going east to pick up her grands.  Not sure when, though.  Could be road tripping now. IDK.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



There are a lot of incongruities about the way that one happened.  

She supposedly started the fire before shooting herself in the head but there was no traces of smoke in her lungs so she didn't inhale smoke. Plus, she has just filed for divorce.

That husband of hers was one weird looking dude.  In pics shown on tv he really looks like a druggie; maybe steroids or something like that.  (really dilated pupils and an odd stare)


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 4, 2013)

animallover said:


> I gotta get that book now. Lol I'm still reading the book by Jose Biaz right now though. And Tink I am gonna get a kindle now. Saving up.



Make sure you get the Kindle Fire HD.

I use mine for reading and looking at the net when I am on road trips.  That little thing has at least 200 books on it now and takes up no space at all.


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta get that book now. Lol I'm still reading the book by Jose Biaz right now though. And Tink I am gonna get a kindle now. Saving up.
> ...



Thanks Milly...I really need one.


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It has all the elements for a shit-storm, polarizing views on race, gun laws, self defense, stand your ground laws, delay in an arrest, a minor, using the net for cash, lies, checkered pasts, and on and on. And for some unknown reason, Florida. There seems to be a disproportionate number of cases that get highlighted from the state.


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I caught up with Brett Seacat and all I have to say is stick a needle in him, we're done.
> 
> The aggravation is not only what he did to his wife, but he f'ed his kids up for life and could have killed them.
> 
> Next?



I don't think the needle is an option, FWIW. I also think that law enforcement should be held to higher standards rather than lower ones.


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> That husband of hers was one weird looking dude.  In pics shown on tv he really looks like a druggie; maybe steroids or something like that.  (really dilated pupils and an odd stare)



Or he has that dead shark-eye stare like Arias?


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay, after this, off to work:

*Arias lawyers respond to Montgomery*

_If the diagnosis made by the States psychologist is correct, the Maricopa County Attorneys Office is seeking to impose the death penalty upon a mentally ill woman who has no prior criminal history, they wrote. Despite Mr. Montgomerys recent statements to the media, it is not incumbent upon Ms. Arias defense counsel to resolve this case. Instead, the choice to end this case sits squarely with Mr. Montgomery and his office.
It is solely for them to determine if continuing to pursue a death sentence upon Ms. Arias, who is already facing a mandatory life sentence, is a good and proper use of taxpayer resources._


http://www.azcentral.com/community/...ers-respond-to-montgomery.html?nclick_check=1


----------



## Snookie (Jun 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> You know I could not let that lay there Snookie.



Not everyone.  Remember birds and bees?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Something is missing from the story on this one. I'd like to see actual evidence (coroner report showing what drugs were in her system), drug test on him if they did one at the time, etc. I'd also want to dig and find out what that type of drug (GHB) does to someone at different stages and amounts taken. I also want to know if he's changed his story any.


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I kind of came away from it the same. I think he's weird, a phony and skeevy on the surface, not a person I would spend any time with, but they were both high, and I have reasonable doubt about his involvement. I read in the comment section, from an apparent GHB user, who said that thrashing while high was not uncommon. I have no experience with the drug, personally, or by extension through friends, so I would have to accept that perspective unless someone else with experience could elaborate on the high. And to testarosa, he could still be a sociopath, and not a murderer, at the same time.


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta get that book now. Lol I'm still reading the book by Jose Biaz right now though. And Tink I am gonna get a kindle now. Saving up.
> ...



I have the kindle paper white. I don't like the tablet ones because they are hard to see in the sun


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Yeah I can see why Zimmerman is a big case but I just mean in general. Like why was Casey Anthony such big news you know how many parents kill their kids and aren't such big news?


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

Saw this today


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

Where is everyone?


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey Tink. I was getting some of my work done. Testa might be sick or getting work done. She mentioned she had a cold.


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

Tink said:


> Saw this today



Personal landscaping or with plants? Who knows with a perv?


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I can't say for sure but...white, young, attractive, party girl with INSANE lies, adorable baby, is my guess. Also the parents were completely meshugana, with the excuses and TV interviews.


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey TW. Did you guys hear about the building collapse in Philly?


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

Tink said:


> Hey TW. Did you guys hear about the building collapse in Philly?



No. Where in Philly? How bad was it?


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this today
> ...



LMAO personal landscaping, manscaping ?


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 5, 2013)

Have no fear.  I am here.


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

I just read about it Tink. Apparently they were doing demolition on a building and it collapsed onto another. What idiots. 13 people hurt, one trapped.


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

Center city 22nd and Market. If it would have been last year my husband would have been working there. A nearby building was being demolished and they fucked up. There's people trapped :-(


----------



## Snookie (Jun 5, 2013)

Blame Gravity.^


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

Just one now? It was 2 about 20 minutes ago. I'm glad they are getting them out.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 5, 2013)

Tink said:


> Where is everyone?



I'm working; short listed on a project and the deadline is ASAP.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Have no fear.  I am here.



What would we do without ya, Snookie?


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

That's a very sweet looking puppy, Aye.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey everyone!
They just announced one person died in that collapse.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 5, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That's a very sweet looking puppy, Aye.



I was just going to say that TW!  I love beagles.....the puppies especially.  We used to have some in Pennsylvania as hunting dogs.  They have VERY good lungs!!  LOUD, distinctive barks.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 5, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That's a very sweet looking puppy, Aye.



TY! That's Polly, my fraidy-beagle. She chose me and my kids. I'll tell ya'll a little more about her when I get home from work.


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Hey everyone!
> They just announced one person died in that collapse.



That's horrible. They probably got the lowest bidder to do it and they bypassed safety precautions.


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey you all! Been a long day here.


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > That's a very sweet looking puppy, Aye.
> ...



Aren't they also known for constantly foraging? My sister had one, very nice dog.


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

Since they're trying another way to get Jodi out of the dp, do you think they will agree on lwop? Or can they even do that?


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

animallover said:


> Since they're trying another way to get Jodi out of the dp, do you think they will agree on lwop? Or can they even do that?



I think that their released statement was factually correct. Either the prosecution decides not to pursue another penalty phase for the death penalty and a judge decides, or they proceed and take the jury verdict or risk another hung jury where the judge would decide anyway.

In retrospect, with this knowledge, the prosecutor's presser seems incredibly disingenuous and misleading.  The only other option is life, whether with or without parole, and it's highly unlikely that the judge would give her parole, so what on Earth is the Defense team supposed to approach the prosecutor with for consideration?

*On second thought, I guess one thing that they could offer is life with no appeals. I wonder if the judge would accept that or consider it? Or if it would actually be effective in stopping appeals.


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks TW. I wish they would just let the judge decide now anyway. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

animallover said:


> Thanks TW. I wish they would just let the judge decide now anyway. But that's just my opinion.



I didn't answer your question at all, but spent three minutes pondering and pontificating.
Sorry. I am


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks TW. I wish they would just let the judge decide now anyway. But that's just my opinion.
> ...



LOL. It's ok. I totally understand. It's been one of those days.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Have no fear.  I am here.
> ...



Being the forum protector osf lonely hearts is an endless job.

Without me the forum would have to rely on:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PygUR33ZzhA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PygUR33ZzhA[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 5, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



If not trained, they would probably be in the garbage can head first. Then again, just about any dog that could get into the garbage would do the same. LOL

I'll have to do a write-up on mine under the PETS section when I get a chance. She had a rough 2 years and came close to dying twice.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I prefer this one:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri7-vnrJD3k]Adele - Set Fire To The Rain (Live at The Royal Albert Hall) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jun 5, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



They are widely known for great dancing.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw3rPL0fOFM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw3rPL0fOFM[/ame]


----------



## TW (Jun 5, 2013)

This is good, behind the scenes drama:


*Arias trial: Transcripts of juror questions unsealed*

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...-juror-questions-unsealed.html?nclick_check=1


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 5, 2013)

Snookie......you little hunny bunny!


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey you all! Been a long day here.


Love the new bunny pic!


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you all! Been a long day here.
> ...



Thank you. That's Oreo. He is a good bunny. Uses the litter box just like a cat. Lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> This is good, behind the scenes drama:
> 
> 
> *Arias trial: Transcripts of juror questions unsealed*
> ...



TW I can't get either of the AZ articles you posted today to work.


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

OMG I just found the article. That jury was watching the news. They asked if she ever hurt a pet. The only way they would know that is from not listening to the admonition. And also the skank question wasn't supposed to be read in court!!!!


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> This is good, behind the scenes drama:
> 
> 
> *Arias trial: Transcripts of juror questions unsealed*
> ...



Omg. Lol I can't help but LMAO at Jaun. Hehehe


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't believe that not at least one of those jurors saw media on the case. it was way huge news.


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok Lord forgive me but I was watching Hln after dark and juror #2s shirt buttons are gonna pop off and hit Ryan in the eye if stands too close. Lol sorry if I offend anyone but couldnt help myself.


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

They definitely were watching stuff or else they wouldn't have asked about her hurting animals. That is a HUGE problem. Could get a new trial. And also the skank question wasn't supposed to be asked. I couldn't get TW link to work but I googled the article I don't know if I'm looking at same one as you guys.


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

Did you guys here this about Zimmerman Court documents released Wednesday show that George Zimmerman's attorneys have filed a motion requesting that the judge bar prosecutors from calling their client a "racist" in front of the jury.

The motion wants to prohibit disparaging descriptors of Zimmerman, including THESE terms:

- "Racial profiled" (or any variation)
- "Vigilante"
- "Self-appointed neighborhood watch captain"
- "Wannabe cop"
- "He got out of the car after the police (or dispatcher) told him not to"
- "He confronted Trayvon Martin"

Zimmerman's attorneys argue those terms improperly elicit "unfounded connotations" and "unfair emotional responses.&#8221; They also say there is no evidence to support the use of these terms or statements. If prosecutors are allowed to use them, the defense claims, it would be for the sole purpose of inflaming the jurors and appealing to their emotions to create a bias against Zimmerman.



Some of it I get but I think them not being able to say he got out of the car after being told not to is crazy!


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

Aye what happened with your pup the last few years?


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did you guys here this about Zimmerman Court documents released Wednesday show that George Zimmerman's attorneys have filed a motion requesting that the judge bar prosecutors from calling their client a "racist" in front of the jury.
> 
> The motion wants to prohibit disparaging descriptors of Zimmerman, including THESE terms:
> 
> ...



yes I agree. Because he kept pursuing TM even after he was told not to. 

Wouldn't that be a part of the 911 call? So they would only be able to play part of it?


----------



## Tink (Jun 5, 2013)

IDK Paula, I guess we'll see what happens once it's ruled on. But to me that seems like a fact of the case not bias inducing. But who knows stranger things have happened. It's like not being able to say murder and having to used killed. Only I think this is more important not just a play on words.


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes it is important to the case. Shows that zimmerman should not have pursued him and waited on the cops. Imo I know some people have said but he has called before and all that about they don't show or whatever but I look at it this way, he had a choice and he chose to follow him and look at the outcome. But like I said jmo


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

when I hear neighborhood watch I think of that Ben Stiller movie. Lol


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 5, 2013)

Now there's 6 dead in the Philly collapse.  Terrible!


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 5, 2013)

Six dead in Philadelphia building collapse, 13 injured - CNN.com


----------



## animallover (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey Tink here is one thing I just saw. Is this the one you was talking about?

Jodi Arias juror questions the judge wouldn?t ask


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> They definitely were watching stuff or else they wouldn't have asked about her hurting animals. That is a HUGE problem. Could get a new trial. And also the skank question wasn't supposed to be asked. I couldn't get TW link to work but I googled the article I don't know if I'm looking at same one as you guys.



Not necessarily, Tink. They may have wanted to look for behaviors, in the past, to determine if she was/is a psychopath. Harming pets is well known as a connection or early indicator (in childhood), and most animal lovers know this.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Now there's 6 dead in the Philly collapse.  Terrible!



I read an earlier article and I wonder why the roofers never reported the shoddy/risky way they were doing demo. He said he knew that that the building was going to collapse. Maybe he did?

Also, why was there no city engineer, or any engineer onsite monitoring the work? 

This story makes me angry.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> OMG I just found the article. That jury was watching the news. They asked if she ever hurt a pet. The only way they would know that is from not listening to the admonition. And also the skank question wasn't supposed to be read in court!!!!



LOL on the skank question. But why didn't they object when the judge read it? And why did the judge read it?


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

In re harming animals: I guess the only way to prove that they watched related materials not admitted as evidence, would be to determine the release of that video with Flores and the Doggy Boy story and see if the question corresponded to that time frame.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 6, 2013)

They always use unskilled labor for demolition.

No doubt they tore out a load bearing main beam.

I wonder if any illegal aliens were working there.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> They always use unskilled labor for demolition.
> 
> No doubt they tore out a load bearing main beam.
> 
> I wonder if any illegal aliens were working there.



None of that matters. There should have been supervisors onsite to direct the project. 
You had an active building with occupants next door, it's insane that city inspectors didn't halt the demo.

A wealthy NYC investment company owns the property. Clearly they took shortcuts to either get the project completed faster, or to to save money on labor, by not having the crew take it down brick by brick manually. 

I think a few people are at fault, and the workers would be last on my list. They did what they were told to do.  And if they weren't doing as they were told, why weren't they stopped or fired?


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

One more thing on the Arias case: does anyone else feel that Martinez was a bit of douche to Willmott?
Or am I alone on that?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > They always use unskilled labor for demolition.
> ...



I was a builder for 40 years.  That's not the way it works, unfortunately.

Just because they are rich does not mean that they are better.  In fact they usually cut more corners than the average person.  That's how they got rich in the first place.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> They definitely were watching stuff or else they wouldn't have asked about her hurting animals. That is a HUGE problem. Could get a new trial. And also the skank question wasn't supposed to be asked. I couldn't get TW link to work but I googled the article I don't know if I'm looking at same one as you guys.



Wut??  Watching the news is win on appeal, is that speculation or could the juror have asked because that's standard operating procedure for socios?  Do you know if the question was before or after Dr. D was up and after the kick her mom testimony?  I very well may have asked that if I suspected socio.

While we ponder that, can someone also tell me why we have a tropical storm and tornado watch on the first day of summer vacation?  If this is going to be an H word year, I'm leaving.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Were you doing urban work?  At any rate, prepare for some serious lawsuits in this case. I'm not a fan of the litigious nature of the US, but this is something I could get behind.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Just because they are rich does not mean that they are better.  In fact they usually cut more corners than the average person.  That's how they got rich in the first place.



True dat, bro.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> One more thing on the Arias case: does anyone else feel that Martinez was a bit of douche to Willmott?
> Or am I alone on that?



oh you and your JW.  Yes probably he was, he was a douche to everyone.  That's part of his charm. Lol


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing on the Arias case: does anyone else feel that Martinez was a bit of douche to Willmott?
> ...



She was getting it from all angles. Douche for a client, too.

*Editing to clarify: BIGGER douche for a client, (or as a client?)


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

How are you feeling?

For whatever reason, allergies are a killer for me this year and there isn't all that much vegetation around.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Yep, the biggest douche I've ever seen as a matter of fact.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> How are you feeling?
> 
> For whatever reason, allergies are a killer for me this year and there isn't all that much vegetation around.



I think better.  The snot is all gum today I'm hoping that's a step up.  It's the freaking headache that's been the problem.  It's kid crap.  All the moms were bitching about it at school yesterday.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I just found the article. That jury was watching the news. They asked if she ever hurt a pet. The only way they would know that is from not listening to the admonition. And also the skank question wasn't supposed to be read in court!!!!
> ...



Maybe the judge thought JA was a skank and wanted JA's answer to it. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Z hearing... I made the mistake of calling DH, he has his annoyed voice on.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> They always use unskilled labor for demolition.
> 
> No doubt they tore out a load bearing main beam.
> 
> I wonder if any illegal aliens were working there.



If any were illegal, they're probably making a run for the border (and not Taco Bell).


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Hardy har, I don't think that is grounds for appeal itself.  All's Juan has to do is flash the 2hole huge douche photo to back up that question.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's Z hearing... I made the mistake of calling DH, he has his annoyed voice on.



Tell him not to talk to you in that tone.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > How are you feeling?
> ...



Get better!

It's allergy and pollen hell all over this year. My car has been coated in the crap more than usual and for longer than years past.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I wasn't going to post this, it is of questionable taste, but since you brought it up:
Love Letters to Jodi Arias


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

ayecantseeyou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > it's z hearing... I made the mistake of calling dh, he has his annoyed voice on.
> ...



lol


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Additionally, we don't know if the person who asked it was ultimately a participant of deliberations.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

He has a 4 to 6 week annoyed Z pass with me.   "What are you doing?" "Standing in the middle of 5B surrounded by 18 million fn media people".  "Ok. Catch ya later"

Lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Tell me if thats 2hole before I click the link.  I can't take it again.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> He has a 4 to 6 week annoyed Z pass with me.   "What are you doing?" "Standing in the middle of 5B surrounded by 18 million fn media people".  "Ok. Catch ya later"
> 
> Lol



Embrace the frenzy. It's all you can do.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's a joke site and somewhat modified, but yeah.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > He has a 4 to 6 week annoyed Z pass with me.   "What are you doing?" "Standing in the middle of 5B surrounded by 18 million fn media people".  "Ok. Catch ya later"
> ...



Ha ha.  I'll pass that on.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I'm a little scared.  Went and got the brain bleach for preparation.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay, I'll be back later, you snotty people. I meant that literally not figuratively.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Zimmerman Trial Livestream | www.wftv.com


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> Aye what happened with your pup the last few years?



Short version:

3 days after I got her I had to rush her to the vet. She had PARVO!!! She was given less than a 20% chance of surviving. 7 days and $1257 later, I took her home. The vet wanted to keep her another week, I said NO, she'll do better at home. 

Fast forward 6 months - My daughter decided she was going to give Polly to her uncle for Christmas. Why? I have no friggin idea! A week later, I was helping my sister at her house and Polly hears me, comes walking really slow to me and was limping, crying every few steps. I asked what was wrong with her, was told they didn't know, but they were taking her to be looked at that week. A month later, I'm back at my sister's house. I was on the floor, here Polly comes crawling to me (she couldn't walk), in more pain than before, very weak, shaking, and puts her head in my lap. I put my head down on hers and started crying (which I'm doing now thinking about what she went through). She couldn't be touched without yelping in severe pain. She let me pick her up, and I took her home. I got her to the vet (they stayed open late for me), many x-rays were taken, and nothing was found. She couldn't walk from pain, couldn't move her neck from pain which meant she couldn't eat or drink. Vet was moving his hand down her spine and at one spot she jumped. He knew right away what it was, since he had the same thing happen to him the previous year. She has a ruptured disc in her spine; she'll have it flare up the rest of her life. How it happened, I don't know. She was all bones when I got her back. I had to hand feed her and hold water up to her mouth to get her to drink. She wouldn't leave my side. As much pain as she was in, she'd force herself to go everywhere I did in the house. I would carry her to bed with me so she wouldn't hurt herself worse. I locked her in a kennel during the day when I was at work (when she wasn't with me after getting shots). I was taking her 3 times a week to the vet for shots - morphine, steroids, and other anti-inflammatory meds. On top of that, she was on 4 prescriptions - 2 pain killers, 1 steroid, 1 anti-inflammatory. They were strong enough to put an elephant down, yet she was still hurting. It took nearly 6 months before she was ok. On the mornings I took her for the shots, she'd be with me at work, right under my feet. When she started feeling better, she'd put her paws around my neck, like she was hugging me. She did the same thing when she had Parvo - she'd jump on the couch, put her paws around my neck, then take off playing again. She knew she was dying (both times) and that I saved her.

I'll tell y'all later how I got her!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Major prosecutor vs ex prosecutor pissing match on the Zimmerman hearing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Major prosecutor vs ex prosecutor pissing match on the Zimmerman hearing.



Listening to it now.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Some. What. Modified.

lmao


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Major prosecutor vs ex prosecutor pissing match on the Zimmerman hearing.
> ...



The political shitstorm ripple effect of this case goes on and on and on.

Everyone involved has an agenda.

And even those not involved.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

PS - I'm so glad she's okay after all of that.   Geez.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They took a break, but left the microphones on. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Emergency call to DH lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

They camera guy doesn't have SEAL down yet either.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He ran back in there to tell them to get their shit together.

It's supposed to be SEAL and silence.

Duh.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



And they how much to someone to keep an eye on that?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



CNN is in charge of that feed and that camera/mic.  They were reprimanded and the feed consultant check to you and me is being cut and mailed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

WTF pRick Scott just broke into the newsfeed to advise on what to do about the tropical storm.  Yeah, pRick, it's going to rain, we've done this whole storm thing before.  Get off the feed.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WTF pRick Scott just broke into the newsfeed to advise on what to do about the tropical storm.  Yeah, pRick, it's going to rain, we've done this whole storm thing before.  Get off the feed.



Whoa boy, maybe *you* shouldn't embrace the frenzy. It sounds like you're going get another headache or higher BP.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WTF pRick Scott just broke into the newsfeed to advise on what to do about the tropical storm.  Yeah, pRick, it's going to rain, we've done this whole storm thing before.  Get off the feed.
> ...



I'm kinda having fun.  There's a big prosecution and state's attorney office war over who's hiding the evidence and the prosecutor is looking like a slimeball.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Some people posted it on WS. I thought it was meh on the funny, but I get that he has a, um, "concept". Whatever.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well fun on then, testa, fun on. Imma stay outta this one for now.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Seminole County beeped a tornado warning.  No worries, the courthouse is a hurricane shelter.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I'm totally uncommitted on the trial itself which leaves me wide open for fun and yuks on it.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope you guys don't get a tornado. Let us know you are alright.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I hope you guys don't get a tornado. Let us know you are alright.



If not kiss your sweet ass goodbye. [snicker, snicker, jus kiddin., mawhuff]


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > They definitely were watching stuff or else they wouldn't have asked about her hurting animals. That is a HUGE problem. Could get a new trial. And also the skank question wasn't supposed to be asked. I couldn't get TW link to work but I googled the article I don't know if I'm looking at same one as you guys.
> ...



Maybe but I don't think so. Especially not with other things I have heard the one juror say. And she said on tv she had her mind made up about JA by opening arguments. She had pictures with the Dr. Drew jurors before trial was over.... that's a big problem. JA is guilty as hell but just like everyone else she deserved a fair and impartial jury. That isn't what she got with at least one of them and that is potential for a new trial. Fortunately I think this one was an alternate so maybe it won't make a difference since she didn't deliberate but I wonder if it would still matter since jurors ask questions in this trial and impact the others before deliberations with these questions?
Also it seems like the skank question was not allowed and not supposed to be asked, but I remember very clearly that it was.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I just found the article. That jury was watching the news. They asked if she ever hurt a pet. The only way they would know that is from not listening to the admonition. And also the skank question wasn't supposed to be read in court!!!!
> ...



Very good point. Maybe it was listed as not allowed but later allowed and the news caster got it all wrong wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> One more thing on the Arias case: does anyone else feel that Martinez was a bit of douche to Willmott?
> Or am I alone on that?



Oh he was a total douche, but that's his MO. Glad someone else finally sees it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > They definitely were watching stuff or else they wouldn't have asked about her hurting animals. That is a HUGE problem. Could get a new trial. And also the skank question wasn't supposed to be asked. I couldn't get TW link to work but I googled the article I don't know if I'm looking at same one as you guys.
> ...


I answered why I think that before to TW so I won't rehash.

About the TS warning---- the short answer is because you live in FL LOL.
The year I got married we had about 4 hurricanes between August and September. One on my birthday one on labor day. One blew away the venue I was supposed to get married at and no one told me until 10 days before my wedding when a friend called to book a room and they told him we weren't getting married there anymore. I had to find a whole new venue etc. We got through that then went on a cruise for our honey moon where we ran from a hurricane the entire time were unable to stop at 2 of our ports and ported in Puerto Rico unplanned at a port next to a garbage dump, and because it was a US territory we had to stand in line from 10 am till 4 pm to go through customs LOL AND THEN the day we got back home to FL the same damn hurricane hit our house, and we didnt have time to prepare since we had just gotten back... guess where they eye hit?


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



The skank question was asked by the DUI juror at least he took credit for it on Dr. Drew. However, normally I would agree not much difference if not part of deliberations but since all of these questions are asked in open court for all jurors to hear, if they were influenced by media that's a problem.


In other news does anyone know of a quicker remedy for laryngitis I've been with out my voice for over a week and its getting old fast.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



What? I never heard about photos with Dr. Drew Jurors.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Aye what happened with your pup the last few years?
> ...


Aww I'm so glad she has a good mommy like you to take care of her and glad she is going better


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sorry Tink. Drink a lot of water, maybe some ice cream, or honey? Oh and shut-up.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The skank issue came up in court through Arias, so it wasn't something influenced by media. If it was a question that the judge decided wouldn't be used then it boggles the mind why, she, herself, would ask it.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing on the Arias case: does anyone else feel that Martinez was a bit of douche to Willmott?
> ...



He grated on my nerves with the shouting from the beginning, and the quicksand episodes. He is, however, very good at his job, and was highly effective in closing arguments when he modulated his volume and tone.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


Oh yeah that alternate had her profile pic with Katie Wick from the Dr. Drew Jurors. I mean it could be that they became friends seeing each other in court daily who knows.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



During the trial though?


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


I wasn't talking about the skank question in particular being influenced by the media. I was just saying in general if some of the jurors were influenced by the media and asked questions because of it then it could be a problem even if they weren't in deliberations. The skank question IMO had no actual value in the trial and was just smart assy, I remember wondering why it was allowed in the first place when it was read. Apparently there were over 400 questions that were not read, can you imagine how long that would have taken. Its possible the question was mixed in there and with so many other questions not allowed she may not have remembered or something who knows. I'm interested to know what else wasn't allowed.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I have no way of knowing that since I didn't know who she was during the trial and no one else did either, but it was certainly there with in minutes of the trials end. And she had contacted the state v JA FB as well that very same day.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



As an aside, I do like the idea of jury questions, the skank thing notwithstanding. It really does get the trial closer to a search for the truth rather than manipulation via either side's narrative, and really, isn't that what we want, real justice? Not having people being locked up or released because one side or the other was craftier, but rather because they are actually guilty or innocent, appeals to me.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm curious to see if the judge actually rules that its not allowed to be said that Zimmerman followed Martin after being told not to by the dispatcher. I saw that in the motion yesterday and was puzzled by it since it seems part of the facts of the case. Can someone who is watching let me know because I refuse to watch another trial right now I'm still trying to catch up on all my tv Shows that I didn't watch while the Jodi show was on.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Absolutely! I have been saying that since the beginning. I love the idea of the jury questions and more of a search for the truth.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'm curious to see if the judge actually rules that its not allowed to be said that Zimmerman followed Martin after being told not to by the dispatcher. I saw that in the motion yesterday and was puzzled by it since it seems part of the facts of the case. Can someone who is watching let me know because I refuse to watch another trial right now I'm still trying to catch up on all my tv Shows that I didn't watch while the Jodi show was on.



I'm not watching the trial but I think that they will try to assert that he was already out of the car and approached by Martin. However, I think there was no reason for him to be out of the car in the first place, even if they argue that.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

I have to get a bit more work done. I'll see you a little later, Tinkster. 

Oh, also are you gargling? Maybe with some salt water?


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll try that again TW thanks. I need to get some things done too. But I'll be in and out! Seems like everyone always leaves when I come on haha


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious to see if the judge actually rules that its not allowed to be said that Zimmerman followed Martin after being told not to by the dispatcher. I saw that in the motion yesterday and was puzzled by it since it seems part of the facts of the case. Can someone who is watching let me know because I refuse to watch another trial right now I'm still trying to catch up on all my tv Shows that I didn't watch while the Jodi show was on.
> ...



She denies everything so it will probably be denied, she hasn't got her denial stick out yet.

Mark O'Mara tried to call the prosecutor to the stand.  lmao   There was an attorney pissing match, quite entertaining.

@Tink - try steam steam steam, if you don't have a humidifier, boil a pot of water and stick your head over it with a towel over your head, wrap a hot towel around your neck, anything like that.  Drink hot water with lemon and honey or just eat the honey.  Honey is a natural antiseptic you could put on a cut that works like Neosporin would work.

And like TW said, shut up.  No talky-talky.  Just typey-typey for a day or two.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'll try that again TW thanks. I need to get some things done too. But I'll be in and out! Seems like everyone always leaves when I come on haha



Tink that has nothing to do with you. You are much appreciated here.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Brett Seacat took the stand, FYI.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Brett Seacat took the stand, FYI.



Psycho Alert!


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Brett Seacat took the stand, FYI.
> ...



You can't watch his face. He "opted out" of being on camera. Apparently defendants can do that in Kansas.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Mmm-kay.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh brother, here goes another psycho claiming mixed signals.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Oh brother, here goes another psycho claiming mixed signals.



Is he on now?


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oh brother, here goes another psycho claiming mixed signals.
> ...



His voice, yes. Go to that HLN stream.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

The sound is terrible.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> The sound is terrible.



Yepper.

And this psycho has a ready and elaborate answer for everything.  It's a psycho trait.

As opposed - GZ looked like a scared ass, life on the line person in the hearing today and then actually amicably interacted with people after it ended.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > The sound is terrible.
> ...



I think there is something off with him (GZ) too. 

On Seacat:

Surge protector, surge protector...waste a lot of time blah blah blah on the stand. Talking about surge protectors makes the jury bond with you. It must be like strawberry frappuccino testimony.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

The extra minutia seems to be something all these people do. Yeesh, he was talking about models of laptops and one is just like the other, etc. He torched the damned hard drives just days before his wife was killed.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Why am I watching this??


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

IDK it's making me go <snore>


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

Are those ducks at your pool?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Are those ducks at your pool?



Those are my ducks - who think tropical storms rock, and the chick raised by them that thinks she's a duck.  The chick knows she's not a duck because she followed them into their kiddie pool and said "I'M NOT A DUCK! I'M NOT A DUCK!" really loud and had to be rescued, but that doesn't deter her from hanging with her ducks in a kewl tropical storm.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Are those ducks at your pool?
> ...



You should write children's books. Great story.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Me too on GZ, but it's not the psycho creepy vibe, it's more like the wtf scared and I'm-supposed-to-act-normal-and-how-they-told-me-to-act-how-do-I-do-that??? vibe.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > They definitely were watching stuff or else they wouldn't have asked about her hurting animals. That is a HUGE problem. Could get a new trial. And also the skank question wasn't supposed to be asked. I couldn't get TW link to work but I googled the article I don't know if I'm looking at same one as you guys.
> ...



I can't find it [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] @TW, oops, ha ha, [MENTION=43880]Trialwatcher[/MENTION] - this is all I can find of your conversation where it ended.  I agree with TW on this, is there something else I missed?  When did that question happen?  Before or after Dr. D?  Would they have reason to think BPD or ASPD when they asked the question?

This is kind of key - news, appeal, just random'ish or answer for it, no appeal.

Just curious, not picking a bone.  Anything that stinks of possible successful appeal, I want to investigate so I stay on top of the power rep [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] is giving me.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

Seacat gives me the suave-o, I'm in control of the room, haughty ick vibe.  Real smart ass.  These sociopaths sure have high opinions of themselves.  I guess that's what gives them the chutzpah to commit murder and assume they'll get away with it.  I didn't know Vashti but the little I know about Brett Seacat tells me she was ecstatic to finally be getting rid of him.  No way she was depressed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



LOL at that story, thanks for that.  Can you laugh about it now or am I still lol'ing too early?  I've just started lol'ing about '04 in the last year.  Hey mom! remember the bats in your no-roof rafters for a month after you got a direct 2 hit back to back?

Those things are a pain in the ass. Feeder bands, feeder bands, feeder bands all day since noon, one blew INTO the Better Homes and Gardens patio for an hour and a half.  Annoying.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Seacat gives me the suave-o, I'm in control of the room, haughty ick vibe.  Real smart ass.  These sociopaths sure have high opinions of themselves.  I guess that's what gives them the chutzpah to commit murder and assume they'll get away with it.  I didn't know Vashti but the little I know about Brett Seacat tells me she was ecstatic to finally be getting rid of him.  No way she was depressed.



I tuned into the HLN online feed for a while and that's exactly what I got -  I tuned in to verify or discredit if there are similarities with the socio's.  

Yep.  Same/same schtick.   I knew little of the case, but an hour of him...

Jodi the Genius' defense is now bowing to Dr. D's assessment - or under-assesement IMO - and saying if the diagnosis of Dr. D and prosecution is true then they are trying to needle a mentally ill person.   Hmmmmph.  I say to that, they should needle the socios first.  There is no "mental illness", they know right from wrong and that is key, they are wired differently and in that brain deficiency, if they kill they are sure to again when life doesn't go their weird way.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Seacat gives me the suave-o, I'm in control of the room, haughty ick vibe.  Real smart ass.  These sociopaths sure have high opinions of themselves.  I guess that's what gives them the chutzpah to commit murder and assume they'll get away with it.  I didn't know Vashti but the little I know about Brett Seacat tells me she was ecstatic to finally be getting rid of him.  No way she was depressed.



You did so many TM's there I don't even know where to start.  We'll just grab them all. 

suave-o
haughty ick vibe
chutzpah


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't know if he's psycho per se, but maybe a bit about control and power. Now he has no control or power, so he's scared.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone!
> ...



You can't TM chutzpah, my friend's grandfather, and probably his grandfather, have been using it since forever. Yiddish words are great.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Seacat gives me the suave-o, I'm in control of the room, haughty ick vibe.  Real smart ass.  These sociopaths sure have high opinions of themselves.  I guess that's what gives them the chutzpah to commit murder and assume they'll get away with it.  I didn't know Vashti but the little I know about Brett Seacat tells me she was ecstatic to finally be getting rid of him.  No way she was depressed.



Another thing, they do love the sound of their own voices, believe they are interesting and captivating, but really are boring as hell.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



We have no way of knowing.


----------



## TW (Jun 6, 2013)

So this system notifies you if someone mentions your name. How do you stop that?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.azcentral.com/ic/pdf/arias-april2-transcript-excerpt.pdf

....Right?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So this system notifies you if someone mentions your name. How do you stop that?



No idea, no one ever mentions my name.

Stop being so popular.

Problem solved.

Next?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 6, 2013)

I hate it when you're right all the time, but then you're sick and you have to check yourself to make sure you're right because you are never wrong and there's nothing worse than getting caught in a wrong when you're always right. Right?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone!
> ...



In a way, it's as though they are 'romancing' themselves with their voice. The more they hear themselves, the more they talk. Almost as though it's mesmerizing to them.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

I listened to brett for a few minutes but had to head out there wasn't any video either.


Here are the juror questions not asked Read juror's questions not asked in Jodi Arias trial - CBS 5 - KPHO


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah I can laugh about it  The one that hit on the day we got back I forgot to mention was I think a 4 it was Wilma


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

These questions are interesting. I wonder why some of them weren't allowed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> I listened to brett for a few minutes but had to head out there wasn't any video either.
> 
> 
> Here are the juror questions not asked Read juror's questions not asked in Jodi Arias trial - CBS 5 - KPHO



They asked some really good questions. It's too bad many of those weren't allowed in.


----------



## Tink (Jun 6, 2013)

So how come the inmates in Maricopa only get 2 meals a day? Is that legal? I thought 3 squares was the one thing guaranteed in jail?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> So how come the inmates in Maricopa only get 2 meals a day? Is that legal? I thought 3 squares was the one thing guaranteed in jail?



"Also impressive are the Sheriff&#8217;s get tough policies. For example, he banned smoking, coffee, movies, pornographic magazines, and unrestricted TV in all jails. He has the cheapest meals in the U.S. too. The average meal costs between 15 and 40 cents, and inmates are fed only twice daily, to cut the labor costs of meal delivery. He even stopped serving them salt and pepper to save tax payers $20,000 a year."
About:Sheriff Joseph M. Arpaio

"Inmates receive two meals a day, and staff must follow very strict guidelines to ensure meals meet USDA dietary recommendations. "
http://www.mcso.org/JailInformation/Operations/


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > So this system notifies you if someone mentions your name. How do you stop that?
> ...



TESTAROSA!  Remember the white one in Miami Vice back in the 80s?

http://static.ddmcdn.com/gif/ferrari-testarossa-1.jpg


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

More jury questions azcentral.com video: Unreleased Jodi Arias juror questions 
I can see why the breast implant question wasn't allowed totally not relevant.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > So how come the inmates in Maricopa only get 2 meals a day? Is that legal? I thought 3 squares was the one thing guaranteed in jail?
> ...



Yeah I get all that and support the fact that jail isn't vacation. But not giving them 3 meals a day seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Heck they didn't wanna feed her during court either. Remember?...


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Tink I just downloaded the juror questions you posted.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Your welcome! Did you find homes for kitties yet


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Your welcome! Did you find homes for kitties yet



Lol. No I am kinda picky on who I give them to. Just got to get them fixed soon. The moma is first.


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Theyre having something soon and it is only $15 for cats. So I just keep checking to see. The one across town that CC gave me info for wouldn't do it free. But pretty cheap. And its worth it not to have unwanted kittens running wild. Or being put to sleep. I just can't stand the thought of that.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


 Testarosa, testarosa, you know?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Maybe it saves on electric, gas and water? Who knows? I wonder what they do for diabetic inmates or others with various medical conditions.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink, the hurting animals question was on 03-07-13.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

David Lohr posted the unedited interrogation tapes on 03-29-13. 

I don't know if the excerpted tapes contained the "Doggy Boy" story prior to that. I'm thinking that they didn't. I remember feeling an "a-ha moment" when I listened to the unedited tapes regarding kicking the dog.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Whew, Sandy Arias could have written this:

*My Borderline Daughter Says, &#8220;It's All Your Fault&#8221;*

My Borderline Daughter Says, ?It's All Your Fault? | Psychology Today


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



snopes.com: Sheriff Joe Arpaio


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It didn't notify me, lol.  

I do remember that, if you know the Italian meaning of that word, you'll find there's actually a method to my screen name.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Translators seem to be kicking back the same word, so you'll have to spill it. I also looked it up in online Italian dictionaries; nothing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



LOL!  I was notified.
Testarossa or Testa rossa is an Italian word meaning redhead

K is testarosaX2


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Aha. It sounds like a prettier word now. I get the rosa/red part, what is testa? Does it translate to head?

*Well, Google says it does.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.azcentral.com/ic/pdf/arias-april2-transcript-excerpt.pdf

I don't know if you had a chance to read this, but this cracked me up, and yes, he was a douche to JW.

MR. MARTINEZ: But the thing is that if
Ms. Willmott and I were married, I certainly would say I
F'g want to kill myself. That doesn't mean I want to kill
myself. It just means there's a bad relationship and I
want you to leave me alone.

MS. WILLMOTT: Judge, just for the record, I
think that that was an insult because he's trying to say
that if he and I were married --
MR. MARTINEZ: That was a compliment, bad joke.
MS. WILLMOTT: I don't see it as either. But at
any point --
THE COURT: All right. Let's move past that


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/ic/pdf/arias-april2-transcript-excerpt.pdf
> 
> I don't know if you had a chance to read this, but this cracked me up, and yes, he was a douche to JW.
> 
> ...



That was the one I was referring to.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



If scroogle says it does, it must be true... I'm not very Italian.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah, all knowing scroogle. Remember the badly translated Chinese spam on WAT? That was poetry.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Here's your 8 oz of pb - eat and like it!


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Wasn't she getting a ton of cash for commissary anyway? Aside from that, I think the caloric value of those two meals was ridiculously high.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Well she does have her groupies donating money and she has her tshirts proceeds.  Apparently, she's so flush she has enough to give commissary to the "indigents and less fortunate" than her.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Mother Mary, that one.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

There were more images proven to be copies of ads, etc, but I didn't bother posting them. I think it's now safe to assume that none of the "art" was an original idea.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Testarosa, I heard last night that Brett Seacat was smirking and appeared "smug" while giving testimony. Color me surprised.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Can you say whack-OH?


June 4th &#8211; Celebrate The Day!

Today marks the 5th anniversary of a very special day.

It&#8217;s the day Jodi successfully defended herself against the vicious & unprovoked attack TA unleashed on her.

Thankfully Jodi won that battle. She was the potential victim&#8230; but she successfully turned the tables on her attacker, and justice for TA was well & truly served that day &#8212; (click here for proof if you still need it).

So let the events of that day be a warning to any other self-righteous bastards that think they can verbally & physically abuse women and get away with it. Because the fact of the matter is&#8230; in the cold light of day&#8230; most of the time you can get away with it&#8230; but sometimes&#8230; well&#8230; you just can&#8217;t.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Testarosa, I heard last night that Brett Seacat was smirking and appeared "smug" while giving testimony. Color me surprised.



No!  Say it isn't so!

Is orange the color of surprised?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Seacat is on and talking about that day.

HTH am I supposed to listen to two at one time?

And what's the deal with his attorney <snore>.  Dude!  Get a pulse, it's a murder trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Seacat is on and talking about that day.
> 
> HTH am I supposed to listen to two at one time?
> 
> And what's the deal with his attorney <snore>.  Dude!  Get a pulse, it's a murder trial.



I have a conf call in 10 minutes, is listening to 2 trials and doing a conf call considered too much multitasking?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Seacat is on and talking about that day.
> ...



If you start talking about surge protectors for no reason, there might be a problem.

 I couldn't get back on here, after I stepped away. The page wouldn't load.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Testarosa, I heard last night that Brett Seacat was smirking and appeared "smug" while giving testimony. Color me surprised.
> ...



Either that or an old school terror warning.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Can you say whack-OH?
> 
> 
> June 4th  Celebrate The Day!
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I have one finger on the pause, another finger on the mute, one ear on the trial and one listening for my name or something I don't already know.

I found the brick wall on 2 trials and a conference call - I'm missing a third ear.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Seacat is on and talking about that day.
> 
> HTH am I supposed to listen to two at one time?
> 
> And what's the deal with his attorney <snore>.  Dude!  Get a pulse, it's a murder trial.



I haven't been watching either, so you making up for us slackers.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



LOL!  That's where I want it too - on my arm.  My arm is too plain, it's missing an ear.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMG DH is on tv.  Good he wore a nice shirt today.  lol



Was he being interviewed or was it a random shot?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

I looked for a livestream of the Seacat trial for background noise. There was nothing happening.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I looked for a livestream of the Seacat trial for background noise. There was nothing happening.



??

I tuned out of that one, I'm "watching" it on the Tweeter and watching watching the other.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I looked for a livestream of the Seacat trial for background noise. There was nothing happening.
> ...



You should go to the Z thread, dudette, you are hooked.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 7, 2013)

Testa!  Which is DH?  Plaid shirt?  I considered that while I was watching!  Way cool!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa!  Which is DH?  Plaid shirt?  I considered that while I was watching!  Way cool!



LOL

Going to PM, meet you there.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Whew, Sandy Arias could have written this:
> 
> *My Borderline Daughter Says, It's All Your Fault*
> 
> My Borderline Daughter Says, ?It's All Your Fault? | Psychology Today



I read the article, I'm not convinced the mother isn't the problem.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Can you guys explain why you call it scroogle I have been wondering for a while.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I'm just watching for DH.   No way I'm going to the Z thread - the racial, gun, f you! 's are on that.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

I flipped on the Seacat thing for a min and it annoys me that he's like "we in law enforcement"


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

This guy seems awfully calm talking about the day his wife and mother of his children died. He can't even fake being upset.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's an inside joke that I think was on the outside on our old thread.

I gave a warning that law enforcement is being fed Google keyword searches by Google, so quantify your "pedophile", et al searches "with what the hell is ______"   So we went on about Google scroogling us all and owning the world and all our data for a while and since then, they've been Scroogle.

Also this:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQkk9q3dE2A]Microsoft Outlook "Scroogle Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> This guy seems awfully calm talking about the day his wife and mother of his children died. He can't even fake being upset.



It's the socio thing.

Also, very calm about talking about tossing his passed out kid up into his arm.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> I flipped on the Seacat thing for a min and it annoys me that he's like "we in law enforcement"



I can't see his face, but here we go again, muddying up the victim. 
He certainly threatened her enough. I'm not sure this is helping him. I think she stood strong with her decision to divorce and so he killed her. It's interesting that he threatened to release "private" photos of her and I see the parallels with Arias and her recording the phone sex. Two peas in a pod.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Wait I didn't hear about this threat to release photos tell me more.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Wait I didn't hear about this threat to release photos tell me more.



He said that if the divorce was contentious he would destroy her, tell her company about a supposed affair she had so she would lose her job, release "private" photos of her, get custody of the kids so she wouldn't see them. 

I guess he thinks all of this shows her motive to commit suicide, but to me, it shows escalation of aggression and exercising control on his part.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah, I guess they are. 

I posted misc things on one or two threads (not the Z one), nothing controversial, and I was ignored. I prefer that to the type of interaction that goes on on a lot of this board.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Socio Seacat on break, back to Z.

Man this sucks!


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Wait I didn't hear about this threat to release photos tell me more.
> ...



Wait a minute, he's the one that said he did all of this on the stand. What a moron.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



He's trying to make it seem like he's honest for bringing this up, but also he is conjuring up a reason why he, in a moment of excited utterance, told the analyst that he killed her.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

TW, the comments on that article you posted articulate what I got from it too. Comments on "My Borderline Daughter Says, ?It's All Your Fault?" | Psychology Today


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

This defense attorney goes back and talks s-l-o-w-l-y, if he did some nose probes, I'd think he might have a cousin.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


So the reason is that by doing all this to her he forced her to kill herself?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW, the comments on that article you posted articulate what I got from it too. Comments on "My Borderline Daughter Says, ?It's All Your Fault?" | Psychology Today



I think some people were incredibly harsh to her.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Yeah... like that was a precipitating factor.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Were you the one who told me that she had no evidence of smoke in her lungs? She was dead before the fire was started.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW, the comments on that article you posted articulate what I got from it too. Comments on "My Borderline Daughter Says, ?It's All Your Fault?" | Psychology Today
> ...



This is awful.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Did you read them?


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey all. Whatcha up to today? Thought I would check in and sat hey before I start work. 

I'm listening to this Seacats testimony and I'm sorry but he is not a good liar. Jodi has him beat on that.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW, the comments on that article you posted articulate what I got from it too. Comments on "My Borderline Daughter Says, ?It's All Your Fault?" | Psychology Today
> ...



I don't know. Her tone in the article bothered me. I would have been just as harsh. She's gone to countless professionals and they say she is the problem thats a big red sign to me. Maybe it's just because it reminds me of my mother who really does have mental issues and blames everyone else. She did the same things to me when I was a child took me to shrink after shrink and when they would say she was the one that needed a shrink I'd end up at a new one. The older I got the less I wanted to do with her too.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Were you the one who told me that she had no evidence of smoke in her lungs? She was dead before the fire was started.



I remember someone saying that I haven't read that anywhere. For a cop he did a really awful job at making this look like a suicide  I really wanted to use that second one lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Socio Seacat on break, back to Z.
> 
> Man this sucks!



Is there a link for Z? I've looked at a couple, but they show the damn seal.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey all. Whatcha up to today? Thought I would check in and sat hey before I start work.
> 
> I'm listening to this Seacats testimony and I'm sorry but he is not a good liar. Jodi has him beat on that.



I don't think either one of them is a good liar lol

I'm about to post a pic of one of my kitties for you she was being so cute last night.


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Were you the one who told me that she had no evidence of smoke in her lungs? She was dead before the fire was started.
> ...



they did say that. Maybe on hln.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

This is Zoe.


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all. Whatcha up to today? Thought I would check in and sat hey before I start work.
> ...



No your right. They both kinda suck. Can we say suck? Oops lol 

Yay. I love me some animal photos.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

I think we can say whatever we want on here. No one has said anything to me for cursing and I have seen plenty of it around


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> This is Zoe.



Awe. Beautiful kitty.


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Well off to work I go. Have a great day everyone. Hug Zoe for me Tink. She is such a pretty cat. Ttyl


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > This is Zoe.
> ...



Thank you. She is almost 13. I've had her since she was 5 weeks old and she is the friendliest cat you will ever meet she loves everyone!


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I don't know that she went to countless professionals, it sounded to me like her friends were telling her that the daughter would grow out of the drug abuse, etc. Her daughter was the one who blamed her. It could be that she is part of the problem or the problem, but it could also be that the daughter was the problem. Telling her to divorce her husband was extreme. Someone might have wanted her to invest in professional analysis for herself, but the responses to her were pretty hostile to a person who was suffering because of her own illness or her daughter's.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

And this is my one year old. She is a brat. She opened the linen closet knocked all the stuff out and this is where I found her and my linens.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Yes.  She doesn't really give any examples other than drug/promiscuity in the article and I don't know what this kind of thing means (below "began to turn her gaze to her father?  eh?), it's written weirdly and the point is lost in it, but the ferocity of the replies.  Wow.  

>>Of course, in this time, my daughter, who had been so close to me, began to turn her gaze to her father. He basked in her love and did not want to enforce boundaries either. While he would not have been happy with drug use or promiscuity, he was not going to limit her activitieswhatever they were. Along with the rest of the world, he thought she would grow out of it. Fortunately her behaviour wasnt widely outrageous at all. I am pleased that the values I had instilled in her were holding things together. Then, it all turned topsy-turvy.


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> And this is my one year old. She is a brat. She opened the linen closet knocked all the stuff out and this is where I found her and my linens.



lol. Awe but if your like me you can't get mad you just think they're even more adorable.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



The whole thing is disturbing.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


Well she mentioned going to a few professionals. Yeah the divorce your husband thing may sound a bit extreme but in the context it was more like, your issue seems to be with your husband not setting boundaries, and they listed options for dealing with that divorce being one of them. I didn't find it harsh just direct. I'll need to read it again. Like I said this may just come from my own personal experience which is why I see it through different eyes. But to me it looks like she is the one playing the victim and blame game.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Socio Seacat on break, back to Z.
> ...



I've been watching it on here:  Zimmerman Trial Livestream | www.wftv.com

They're out until 2 et


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well if the daughter developed BPD,  she might have gotten it from a source close to home. On the other hand, I have seen instances where people careen out of control who have had parents who walk on eggshells around them and indulge them. 
Again, she could be the problem, I just think some of the responses were harsh.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



It could be Tink, or she could be shell-shocked.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

At any rate, with the father's illness, and the general narrative, it still sounded like Sandy Arias could have (almost) written it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

TW,
that's the cost of doing business when you post something on the internet. I thought it was relatively mild considering some of the stuff I have seen on the internet. I do think perhaps it was misleading as there is no way to know if her daughter has BPD other than the mother self diagnosing, and the very real possibility that the mother may be the one with the issue, or they may both have an issue or it might just be mother/daughter bad relationship who knows. But with that title it likely attracted people who were dealing with someone with BPD and they were disappointed at being mislead. Who knows.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW,
> that's the cost of doing business when you post something on the internet. I thought it was relatively mild considering some of the stuff I have seen on the internet. I do think perhaps it was misleading as there is no way to know if her daughter has BPD other than the mother self diagnosing, and the very real possibility that the mother may be the one with the issue, or they may both have an issue or it might just be mother/daughter bad relationship who knows. But with that title it likely attracted people who were dealing with someone with BPD and they were disappointed at being mislead. Who knows.



Sorry if it stirred bad memories, Tink.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

HLN is getting to the point of the description of the "suicide event".


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> At any rate, with the father's illness, and the general narrative, it still sounded like Sandy Arias could have (almost) written it.



Maybe. The illness of the father for sure. But the rest doesn't fit Jodi to me. Jodi doesn't have a good relationship with her dad from what I understood. Or a graduate degree or successful 7 year relationships etc.


You know how some of the others on here get more pissed and have more insight on JA because they have family members ( Santa's sister) that they see in her? I think that's whats happening here for me with this one. Something I picked up on was it was all about her and how if affected her. Nothing about what her husband was going through, etc. I don't know how else to explain it. But I have lived with it my whole life and I know it when I see it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

In other news, my voice is a little better today but not totally back. However my right eye has been twitching really annoyingly for about 3 days now got any remedies for that one?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW,
> that's the cost of doing business when you post something on the internet. I thought it was relatively mild considering some of the stuff I have seen on the internet. I do think perhaps it was misleading as there is no way to know if her daughter has BPD other than the mother self diagnosing, and the very real possibility that the mother may be the one with the issue, or they may both have an issue or it might just be mother/daughter bad relationship who knows. But with that title it likely attracted people who were dealing with someone with BPD and they were disappointed at being mislead. Who knows.



it is the cost of doing business on the internet - she shouldn't have posted it, if there is more to it, she missed the mark on writing it.  She didn't adequately relay the whole story, whatever that really is.   And if you do put something out there like that, be prepared for the back lash.

I just thought the whole thing was disturbing and Tink, I am so happy for you and proud of you for rising above, growing up and not being one of those that blames everything on their childhood/upbringing whatever.  You turned out ok in spite or to spite? it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW,
> ...



Hey no worries you didn't stir bad memories. I still have my mom in my life because she is my mom and what am I going to do. But it is a constant battle. I was just offering my insight.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > At any rate, with the father's illness, and the general narrative, it still sounded like Sandy Arias could have (almost) written it.
> ...



No worries Tink. 

I didn't think Arias' mother literally wrote it, there were just some parallels that I saw. Supposedly, she did make phone calls to her father and complained about the girlfriend at Alexander's house. Of course I don't know what really went on in their family. But they did seem to be there for her when she needed money to move etc.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



A friend of mine in the psych field had a mother so demented, that she would encourage her own children to fight; as small children. When her mother passed away not too long ago, I asked her how she felt, and she said she felt nothing, maybe peace. It was understandable.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Oh for sure. I just always thought it was the mom that wanted something more out of the relationship with JA. The father in the interrogation just kinda seemed apathetic to it. I know he was ill and thus not in court, but in the interrogation he just seemed like he had given up on her a long time ago. And it was the mom that went to help her move. I just think the dad was pretty hands off or backed off from her a while ago.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

DH isn't in the courtroom, he must be having #tequila

Back to socio seacat


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I think he knew she was "off" and accepted who she was. Sometimes that's all you can do.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> DH isn't in the courtroom, he must be having #tequila
> 
> Back to socio seacat



He is up at the stop of the stairs now.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



TW,
I get that. I think I'd be sad but at peace as well. I haven't lived in the same state as her since I was 17 and now I'm across the country. But I still find myself calling her. I don't know what it is I should know better but it's like I'm always seeking for this one time to be different. It never is. I don't remember the last time I went to visit her but she comes to visit me on occasion, it almost never ends well. The last time was over christmas. The really odd thing is she has a completely different relationship with my siblings but they are part of her new family with my stepdad. They didn't grow up while she was a drug addict and she had me to take out all the bad stuff on so she was able to be just good for them. She wasn't always all bad so don't misunderstand me. There is plenty she did that was good. But a lot of the bad out weighed the good, and as long as you don't expect to have her listen to anything about you and are willing to let her talk all about herself and tell her how great she is everything goes fine. She is not ok with anyone having different opinions, that means you are attacking her. It's exhausting lol.
Anyway I don't know why I went off on this tangent what I meant to say when I started is that I find that demented parents led a lot of us into the psych field, myself included.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > DH isn't in the courtroom, he must be having #tequila
> ...



He's awful busy - kids, cars, dog, outside dog, house burning, EMTs, writing notes, making phone calls.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> In other news, my voice is a little better today but not totally back. However my right eye has been twitching really annoyingly for about 3 days now got any remedies for that one?



Are you drinking a lot of alcohol and/or caffeine?  That can cause it. Or stress. Dry eyes is also a cause. If your eyes aren't normally dry, drink a lot of water, you might be dehydrated.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



It's terrible, but in a twisted way, you are probably a constant reminder of her worse self.  It's easier to blame you or put you down than to look inward, but you know that already.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

I've always drank a lot of caffeine I have an addiction to Coca Cola but I feel like I've drank a bit less lately. I'll try to cut back but its hard lol. I need to drink more water I'm in the process of quitting smoking. Oh and I also am allergic to just about everything including my cats LOL


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

I probably caused the twitch bringing this stupid ass subject up.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> I've always drank a lot of caffeine I have an addiction to Coca Cola but I feel like I've drank a bit less lately. I'll try to cut back but its hard lol. I need to drink more water I'm in the process of quitting smoking. Oh and I also am allergic to just about everything including my cats LOL



Quitting smoking is probably stressful. I can't find anything right now, but IIRC I think that it could be a potassium deficiency as well. Eat a banana just in case.


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one. Lol are you sure we aren't related.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Where'd the melted plastic on socio seacat's foot and leg come from?  Did anyone hear what they matched that too?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I've always drank a lot of caffeine I have an addiction to Coca Cola but I feel like I've drank a bit less lately. I'll try to cut back but its hard lol. I need to drink more water I'm in the process of quitting smoking. Oh and I also am allergic to just about everything including my cats LOL
> ...



Eye twitch is just stress or fatigue, it will pass.

Hand itch = going to have a money fall


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Where'd the melted plastic on socio seacat's foot and leg come from?  Did anyone hear what they matched that too?



No.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Depends on which hand. One giveth and one taketh away. Where is that number lady when we need her?  Maybe she reads palms too.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

8 seconds? 15 yards to the top of the stairs, 20-30 ft to bedroom?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You're just jealous. Imagine how many trials and phone calls HE could handle at one time.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Right palm = money coming
Left hand = put lotion on


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Where did you find that it was melted plastic?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm going to have to work all day tomorrow. My own fault.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 7, 2013)

Richard Ramierz, The Night Stalker.....is dead


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Lol. That's funny as hell!


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Richard Ramierz, The Night Stalker.....is dead



How old was he, Chick? Did someone kill him?


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok now I really gotta work. Lol bye all ttyl


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I have a great relationship with my aunt her and I are a lot a like. She and my mom no longer speak. We used to think it was exactly what you said and maybe it is to some extent but we came to the conclusion that it really can't be because she doesn't see anything wrong with herself. She plays the victim and everything is always someone elses fault. She thinks she was an excellent mother and has a skewed memory of things. She remembers things differently than everyone else its really bizarre. I think what brings it out in her is that I don't play her game. I am a very direct person and I call things like I see them. If I disagree I don't pretend to agree, I don't do it to be an asshole I just say hey I see it differently, she thinks that means she is being attacked. When I was 15 she used to call the cops on me about twice a week and say I was beating her up (I never laid a hand on her btw) she had my 5 year old sister trained to ask if she should call 911. She was pregnant with my brother at the time and I remember one time she went to hit me I grabbed her arm to keep her from connecting with my face and then I let go. I remember standing above her and not even touching her as she was on the ground with her arm behind her back going oh my arm you are breaking my arm. I was like Mom, I'm not even touching you what are you talking about. To this day she will tell you she still has problems with that arm and I did it At this point she had me put in a mental hospital where there were kids that were addicted to serious drugs, the roommate in my room was there for suicide attempts had a burn on her forehead where she had put out a cig. I had never even smoked a cig. It was totally insane. The doctors quickly realized that I was not the one with the problem other than some anger at the situation I was in. They were trying to figure out the best place for me to go live when I got out because clearly it was not where I was at. Well my mom started talking about herself and what she wanted to do ( Well I want her to come back home and you know I can do crafts with her and I want this and that) The therapist was like I understand those are the things you want to do but right now we are trying to figure out what is the best thing for her. Mom blew her lid cursed out the counselor told her she didn't know what she was doing and stormed out. Anyway she ended up moving with me out of state and at that point  (15 yrs old) I got the bedroom downstairs away from the rest of the family. Got a job and if I needed anything I mean toilet paper I had to go buy it for myself, she pretty much left me alone and when I finished school I left. Now she did help me move etc. She isn't all bad, as long as its all about her and you always agree with her. One of the reasons her and my sister get a long so well is because my sister will smoke pot with her. Me I don't mind people smoking pot, but I don't want to do it with or see my mother do it when I know she was a drug addict and she tells me if she knows its there its torture not to smoke it till its gone. I'm like mom that's what addicts say then she gets mad. Anyway sorry if I'm giving you guys TMI I just thought you'd be interested in it cuz you are interested in the psychos lol  As for the previous article its interesting that you said maybe the mom caused it or it was a family history. There is a good possibility of that. My mom came from Cuba when she was 7 and my grandma had to work 2 jobs as a single mom back when they didn't exist. As a result my mom didn't get a ton of attention from her and she still blames her for it I'm sure that contributed to it, and also my mothers bio dad ( who I met like twice) had some serious mental issues. He murdered one of his many wives (only served like 7 years if you can believe that) and finally killed himself after his 8th one served him divorce papers.
TW, you didn't stress me out I don't mind talking about the topic really I don't. But if its too much for you guys just let me know.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 7, 2013)

He was only 53 and the prick died of natural causes


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

ITC how did you get the supporting member thing? 

I don't know who the night stalker is?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 7, 2013)

Richard Ramirez - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I don't mind Tink. I can certainly appreciate your perspective on the article much better. I'm glad you got out of there alive and whole {or as together as you  are today). I'm not sure anyone in the world doesn't have battle scars from life, so no one is entirely "whole", is my point.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Where did you find that it was melted plastic?



I'm listening to him.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> ITC how did you get the supporting member thing?
> 
> I don't know who the night stalker is?



How do you not know who the night stalker is??


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Richard Ramirez - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The wiki page says he had a few head injuries. Maybe he had brain damage.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 7, 2013)

Tinkerbell,
Up at the top of the home page, is this:

USMessageBoard.com now offers a supporting member program. It includes many benefits which include: USMB Bumper Sticker, Supporting Member Tags, Increased Forum benefits, storage space, etc. To sign up, simply Click Here or to find out more information, please visit: USMB Now Offering Supporting Memberships - Click Here. Note: You can dismiss this notice by clicking the red x to the right of this box!

Just click where the link is.....it's $14.99 I think to join.....and you get a chat box.....extra stuff.  It's worth it.  OH AND A STICKER TOO!!!  Bwhahahahaha


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you find that it was melted plastic?
> ...



Okay so you're better at multi tasking than I am today, freakin show-off.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a tough cookie TW. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. The one good thing was I was always very strong willed no one was going to make me do something I didn't want to. I think if it were not for that things could have been a lot worse. That's not to say I was perfect I certainly had my share of stumbles. The last shrink mom took me too said to her "You've been letting J make her own decisions since she was 2 years old, now that she's 14 you want to make them for her. It's too late, you can't now that just isn't going to happen."


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Richard Ramirez - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



I hope it hurt.  Migrane HURT!  24/7


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Tinkerbell,
> Up at the top of the home page, is this:
> 
> USMessageBoard.com now offers a supporting member program. It includes many benefits which include: USMB Bumper Sticker, Supporting Member Tags, Increased Forum benefits, storage space, etc. To sign up, simply Click Here or to find out more information, please visit: USMB Now Offering Supporting Memberships - Click Here. Note: You can dismiss this notice by clicking the red x to the right of this box!
> ...



Oh ok. I'm not interested in paying lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > ITC how did you get the supporting member thing?
> ...



OK read the wiki sounds vaguely familiar now


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I'm dizzy and I have trial necklash.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I heard there's a cure for that
#tequila


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



#tequila 

It's what's for dinner after an unexpected TV appearance.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

You guys I have to share this with you. Because it made me laugh. My mother was cleaning out the attic and found some psych report from her fathers murder trial and she's telling me he had PTSD


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

They mentioned the burns, but no plastic, just now.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> You guys I have to share this with you. Because it made me laugh. My mother was cleaning out the attic and found some psych report from her fathers murder trial and she's telling me he had PTSD



Tink, if he had a fog too, my head will explode.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh okay, melted plastic.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess I'm behind you since I'm watching the HLN stream. What livestream were/are you watching?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> You guys I have to share this with you. Because it made me laugh. My mother was cleaning out the attic and found some psych report from her fathers murder trial and she's telling me he had PTSD



Did I miss 10 pages?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Oh okay, melted plastic.



Socio Seacat said he has plastic melted on foot/leg.  Was evidence photos we couldn't see.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oh okay, melted plastic.
> ...



They showed his ugly/blistered feet.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > You guys I have to share this with you. Because it made me laugh. My mother was cleaning out the attic and found some psych report from her fathers murder trial and she's telling me he had PTSD
> ...



LOL she told me that back then it didn't have the name ptsd but she's like that's why he became violent. He was beaten by Batista's army even lost a testicle to it. I'm like Mom I think he was violent before that gma told me he hit her once that's why she divorced him. Then she got pissed off told me I was lying or gma was lying because she never told her that. (My gma didn't say bad things about him to my mom for a reason) So moms like well your dad hit me once... I'm like yeah that's shitty but my dad didn't kill anyone. 
I mean is it really that far of a stretch to assume that the man was violent he murdered someone wtf?! Anyway then she hung up on me LOL


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > You guys I have to share this with you. Because it made me laugh. My mother was cleaning out the attic and found some psych report from her fathers murder trial and she's telling me he had PTSD
> ...



What do you mean did you miss 10 pages?


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

The Seacat live stream was on WAT but its in recess. I can't believe we sucked you into another one TW! I had it on as background noise but wasn't paying much attention.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > You guys I have to share this with you. Because it made me laugh. My mother was cleaning out the attic and found some psych report from her fathers murder trial and she's telling me he had PTSD
> ...



Okay, I'm caught up.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Was this today?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> The Seacat live stream was on WAT but its in recess. I can't believe we sucked you into another one TW! I had it on as background noise but wasn't paying much attention.




Seacat is back up, prosecutor cross.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Was yesterday. Why? I don't know who's crazier the man that murdered his 5th wife or the 3 women that married him after that?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > The Seacat live stream was on WAT but its in recess. I can't believe we sucked you into another one TW! I had it on as background noise but wasn't paying much attention.
> ...



Yeah, but I am WAY behind you. I got sucked in today because my stomach is upset and I was goofing off work-wise.  But he is so much like Arias, they are almost twinsies (sp?).


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Maybe they didn't know?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



SURPRISE!  "I can't recall" is his favorite line.  Remembered every little dinky detail detail detail detail of the last years, but the prosecutors is up and it all disappeared in The Fog.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Okay I'll move over to the live thread now


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

The WAT stream has colored bars, no stream


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

He torched his hard drive and destroyed his cell the day before.  Yeahhhhhhhhhhh.  He didn't do it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...




Even if they didn't know I wouldn't marry someone that had been married that many times lol. But I know the 6th one knew she got with him while he was in prison. The only time i ever remember meeting him I was in like 4th grade and he showed up trying to get my mom to sign some paper saying she supported him so he could marry this woman since she was not a citizen. When my mom figured out that's what he wanted she stopped taking his calls. Then he would call over and over and call my step dad a "maricon" (means F*ggot) he would repeat it over and over like a psycho. He finally stopped calling when my step dad said well I might be a f*ggot but you are a murderer."


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Shocking.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> The WAT stream has colored bars, no stream



All the streams have that.  Just sound no video.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Where else can I watch it live?


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah its only audio on the wat stream I guess he didn't want to be on Cam


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > The WAT stream has colored bars, no stream
> ...



HLN is behind, but they have video.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

it's weird that he can choose not to be on video. I wonder why he chose that?


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

It's so odd to me that every trial I watch has journals. I hadn't realized so many people did this


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

OMG he is fighting with her over the word scan vs copy just like JA!


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh crap: JOURNALS!


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Of him?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



NO, but you see exhibits and whatnot


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

How is he allowed to keep notes, to refer to, on the stand?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> OMG he is fighting with her over the word scan vs copy just like JA!



He's totally doing the minced words, correction thing.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

hmm. So he has notes.  Do you guys know if he is out on bail or is he in jail? When did this all happen?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> How is he allowed to keep notes, to refer to, on the stand?



IDK

Another weird state with weird laws - ?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh he has a shovel alright.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

The notes thing is very strange. I like that she said "is that your script"


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

a shovel of


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

I wish I could see his face.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

That's what I "figured"...I don't remember..

Damn, I think I would enjoy some Martinez yelling at him right about now.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

He just admitted he was shirtless, right? SO why was there no blood on his chest?


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah I have a feeling his face would be very telling. I wonder why he opted out of video, usually socio's love being on video and its not like people don't already know what he looks like.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Yeah I have a feeling his face would be very telling. I wonder why he opted out of video, usually socio's love being on video and its not like people don't already know what he looks like.



Control.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

He's changing all his testimony from this morning now wtf


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

this audio is terrible


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Here we go with the mincing words and the Right?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

If she was bloody, but he didn't check for vitals, how did he know she was dead? Why didn't he drag her out of the room?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

He sounds like he's making this shit up on the spot. He's trying to imagine what sounds good.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

He went back and forth on the bloody stuff. I wondered that too how did he know she was dead with out checking vitals she could have just been unconscious. But he said he heard a voice in his head say she is dead and then he had to go get the kids


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

must be a really safe neighborhood to leave your keys. He is totally making stuff up on the spot.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Holy crap, he was protecting Vashti just like Jodi Arias was protecting Travis Alexander. Is there a psycho playbook out there?


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

He's worried about identity theft, but not actual theft. What a great cop.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

What year was this murder?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> What year was this murder?



Not sure.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

This douchebag doesn't remember anything he said on direct?! Where's his notes/script. Clearly he needs it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> What year was this murder?



April 2011

Brett Seacat Trial: Ex-Kansas cop charged in wife's murder testifies in own defense - Crimesider - CBS News


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

OMG, this guy.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 7, 2013)

Seacat is boring (at least on the stand). He can't remember $hIt, just like another psycho on trial.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > What year was this murder?
> ...



Thanks they said something about 08 and I was like man everything happened in 08.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Where did the suicide note come from? How didn't it burn in the fire? I think they said it was in her journal is this where the copies he made came up. Does anyone else think this story is utterly ridiculous. How could a cop come up with such a ridiculously unbelievable story. Who starts a fire from 2 different places in the house while the kids are in the house and then shoots them selves from the back of the neck? I mean I have heard of mothers killing the kids and then themselves but not by burning them alive while they take the no suffering route.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Where did the suicide note come from? How didn't it burn in the fire? I think they said it was in her journal is this where the copies he made came up. Does anyone else think this story is utterly ridiculous. How could a cop come up with such a ridiculously unbelievable story. Who starts a fire from 2 different places in the house while the kids are in the house and then shoots them selves from the back of the neck? I mean I have heard of mothers killing the kids and then themselves but not by burning them alive while they take the no suffering route.



I know. I said that yesterday. What's the point of a suicide note if you intend to destroy everything. He is a lying POS.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

What's the clicking noise?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

He is so much like Arias it is unbelievable.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know it happens every time they are on break


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Where did the suicide note come from? How didn't it burn in the fire? I think they said it was in her journal is this where the copies he made came up. Does anyone else think this story is utterly ridiculous. How could a cop come up with such a ridiculously unbelievable story. Who starts a fire from 2 different places in the house while the kids are in the house and then shoots them selves from the back of the neck? I mean I have heard of mothers killing the kids and then themselves but not by burning them alive while they take the no suffering route.



If was found in Vashti's car.

Seacat jurors hear from experts and neighbors - kwch.com


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you Aye. You are very helpful I can't seem to find much on this case but I haven't searched a lot.  The fact that this story is so bad almost makes it fishy. Why would he come up with such a bad story is he really stupid?


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Omg this idiot even had the gas on him. His goose is cooked. Can he get dp?
Where are the kids now? Poor kids.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Aye, I just read on WS that there were *multiple* gunshots. Is that true? If so, are you kidding me?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Omg this idiot even had the gas on him. His goose is cooked. Can he get dp?
> Where are the kids now? Poor kids.



No, I think he is up for life.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Aye, I just read on WS that there were *multiple* gunshots. Is that true? If so, are you kidding me?



I thought i had heard 2 shots. And he said that's what he heard.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Where did the suicide note come from? How didn't it burn in the fire? I think they said it was in her journal is this where the copies he made came up. Does anyone else think this story is utterly ridiculous. How could a cop come up with such a ridiculously unbelievable story. Who starts a fire from 2 different places in the house while the kids are in the house and then shoots them selves from the back of the neck? I mean I have heard of mothers killing the kids and then themselves but not by burning them alive while they take the no suffering route.
> ...



So she takes care to make safe a suicide note, but doesn't plan on her children being out of the house..mmkay.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Thank you Aye. You are very helpful I can't seem to find much on this case but I haven't searched a lot.  The fact that this story is so bad almost makes it fishy. Why would he come up with such a bad story is he really stupid?



He's male. What other excuse does he need?


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Aye. You are very helpful I can't seem to find much on this case but I haven't searched a lot.  The fact that this story is so bad almost makes it fishy. Why would he come up with such a bad story is he really stupid?
> ...



Hey Jodi Arias isn't a guy. But oddly, I'm surprised she didn't say Alexander's death was a suicide.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Zimmerman is allowed out later now.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Heres some background info Jury selection begins in Brett Seacat&#x2019;s murder trial in Kingman | Wichita Eagle


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

I had to leave!  Did marriage counselor testify he told her he was going to shoot/burn house down?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

BAD NEWS:  No decisions on motions in Zimmerman, defense experts to continue testifying tomorrow.
no trial #tequila tonight!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Omg this idiot even had the gas on him. His goose is cooked. Can he get dp?
> ...



He faces life in prison without the possibility of parole for 50 years, if convicted of first-degree murder. He is being held in Kingman County Jail on $1&#8201;million bond.

Read more here: Kingman judge closes hearing in Brett Seacat murder trial | Wichita Eagle


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> BAD NEWS:  No decisions on motions in Zimmerman, defense experts to continue testifying tomorrow.
> no trial #tequila tonight!



Does he have to be there every day for the trial now?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Apparently she was going to try but that #bullshit didn't fly with defense or Juan.  See If I was married to JW sidebar


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



hardy har, as you would say.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > BAD NEWS:  No decisions on motions in Zimmerman, defense experts to continue testifying tomorrow.
> ...



Ummmmmmmmm.   IDK.  I haven't talked to him since I promised #tequila dinner.

I would say more than probably.  

Good he's got that annoyed voice 4-6 week pass.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



She could 'play' the Law of Attraction on that one and twist it around to make it look like his death was suicide (when she claimed he was saying he wanted to kill himself). The Law of Attraction forced her to commit his suicide for his own sake. Since he was banging his head on the closet door (I think it was the closet door.), she figures that was meant to be the hammer of the gun striking the bullet she lodged in his head.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Weird that autopsy couldn't rule it a homocide.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's affirmative and has to be there tonight to fix the feed.  He has annoyed voice on.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought Jinkasaurus was let go? I guess she pulled out enough drama for HLN to keep her on.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

School shooting in santa monica One dead in shooting at Southern California college, authorities say - CNN.com


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Of course he does. I'd be annoyed too.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...




She put the note in the car so it wouldn't burn down when she shot herself and set the house on fire to make sure the cops got it to "clear" her husband.

Got it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The company that did the feed is in Orlando and just started driving there.  Ugh.  Late night.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I guess she wanted to give him a fresh start too, with insurance for the fire. Oh wait, I don't think arson is covered.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I thought Jinkasaurus was let go? I guess she pulled out enough drama for HLN to keep her on.



Without Jinka NG doesn't have anyone to beat on for an actual fact.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



#tequilaalone


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



That was a thoughtful suicide.  Well not the kid part, but she planned the rest of it well.

How the hell do these psychos come up with these swiss cheese plans, anyhow?


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Heading out for a bit! Talk to you guys later.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Weird that autopsy couldn't rule it a homocide.



Wasn't she shot in the back of the neck?   Well now I'm curious about the report, et al.  How do they figure she managed that?

It's obvious they need Dr. Hottie over there in Kansas.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Me too, going to go buy ginger ale. Maybe it will settle the blechs.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Me too, going to go buy ginger ale. Maybe it will settle the blechs.



Thanks for that post.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Ps this eye twitch is not only driving me insane it's making me look like I'm already there


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink,  I'm sorry to hear about your family's unrest.  You are so fortunate to have risen above all those challenges.  God bless.

Still trying to understand what makes people get to the point of murder.  Why can't these kooks just move on???  There are good comparisons to be made between Seacat and Arias, for sure.  You can hear it in their voices when they describe things that are unbelievable and they try to be so convincing.  Like anyone doubting them is stupid.  Seacat has thought this all through and put everything into their little rationale boxes and is now reciting his fantastical story, just like Arias did.  (I learned to love the word "fantastical" after JM started to use it with Arias.  Now I use it whenever I can.  LOL  Perfect adjective when discussing psychos!)  

Right - whoever said it - writing in journals is much more popular than I ever knew.  I'm asking all my girlfriends if they keep a journal.  I don't know of anyone who does.  Anyone here journal?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink,  I'm sorry to hear about your family's unrest.  You are so fortunate to have risen above all those challenges.  God bless.
> 
> Still trying to understand what makes people get to the point of murder.  Why can't these kooks just move on???  There are good comparisons to be made between Seacat and Arias, for sure.  You can hear it in their voices when they describe things that are unbelievable and they try to be so convincing.  Like anyone doubting them is stupid.  Seacat has thought this all through and put everything into their little rationale boxes and is now reciting his fantastical story, just like Arias did.  (I learned to love the word "fantastical" after JM started to use it with Arias.  Now I use it whenever I can.  LOL  Perfect adjective when discussing psychos!)
> 
> Right - whoever said it - writing in journals is much more popular than I ever knew.  I'm asking all my girlfriends if they keep a journal.  I don't know of anyone who does.  Anyone here journal?



Yeah... no.  When the hell would I have time to journal?  And if I did journal, this is what it would look like:

6-7-13 Dear Journal: How are you?  I am fine.  Teriyaki and cat food.  K has hair appt at 2tomorrow, don't forget to call mom about Saturday.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Ps this eye twitch is not only driving me insane it's making me look like I'm already there



You can SEE the twitch?  I mean someone else can see the twitch?  Does the twitch come and go or does the twitch stay?

Tell me all the twitch details.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Take a picture of it with your cell phone and send to him. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Oh good idea!! Funny funny.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Right - whoever said it - writing in journals is much more popular than I ever knew.  I'm asking all my girlfriends if they keep a journal.  I don't know of anyone who does.  Anyone here journal?



No journal here. I don't see what people get out of writing one. It'd be interesting to see how many 'journal keepers' are pychopaths or sociopaths.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought he was kidding about trial #tequila and he showed up with a bottle of 1800 yesterday.  Sitting on the counter being lonely.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Tink,  I'm sorry to hear about your family's unrest.  You are so fortunate to have risen above all those challenges.  God bless.
> ...



That looks better than what mine would! I can't even write a damn to-do list! A list for the store - it's in my head! I call it going down each aisle and hoping I don't forget something, even though I do wind up paying for 100x's more junk than I went in after.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Right - whoever said it - writing in journals is much more popular than I ever knew.  I'm asking all my girlfriends if they keep a journal.  I don't know of anyone who does.  Anyone here journal?
> ...



A journal for me is called a To Do notepad.  I have one of those but I think that may fall under OCD. Lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm going to have to ask my friends about journalling now.  It just seems weird to sit around and write about yourself.  I don't know how to do that.  I'd sit there looking at the blank paper for a bit and then draw a stick figure or something.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you guys realize that closing arguments are on Monday for the Seacat trial?  At least he wasn't on the stand for 18 days.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

```

```



Trialwatcher said:


> Do you guys realize that closing arguments are on Monday for the Seacat trial?  At least he wasn't on the stand for 18 days.



They put him up last and for 2 days?  K. His attorney barely has a pulse but he's much better at strategizing than errrrr... I was going to say JW and the Nurmster but I think that was JoJo's strategy.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

*Teriyaki and cat food.*

Oh boy, I'm never coming to dinner at your house. More blech.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



I'm a little surprised the prosecutor isn't rebutting anything, but maybe now my sense of trials is warped.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it at least Fancy Feast Medleys? That doesn't smell as bad as most.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> *Teriyaki and cat food.*
> 
> Oh boy, I'm never coming to dinner at your house. More blech.



lmao  I said those because I only write the oddities I'd don't normally buy, regular grocery shopping is in my head.  I would never remember Teriyaki unless I wrote it and somehow the cats are almost out before the dogs/chicks/ducks/fish so I'm sure to forget them.  

#tequila #catfood w/teriyaki

It's what's for dinner.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > *Teriyaki and cat food.*
> ...



I was messin' with ya.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink,  I'm sorry to hear about your family's unrest.  You are so fortunate to have risen above all those challenges.  God bless.
> 
> Still trying to understand what makes people get to the point of murder.  Why can't these kooks just move on???  There are good comparisons to be made between Seacat and Arias, for sure.  You can hear it in their voices when they describe things that are unbelievable and they try to be so convincing.  Like anyone doubting them is stupid.  Seacat has thought this all through and put everything into their little rationale boxes and is now reciting his fantastical story, just like Arias did.  (I learned to love the word "fantastical" after JM started to use it with Arias.  Now I use it whenever I can.  LOL  Perfect adjective when discussing psychos!)



I was thinking about this Santy, it seems many families have more troubles than are out there in public and you would normally not talk about unless something like this happens that brings the stuff out.  It's interesting to hear you and Tink's stories and think of at least one, probably 2 in my own personal family collection that have some traits I wouldn't have "classified" before, just blow them off as that's the way they are as usual.


----------



## TW (Jun 7, 2013)

Loudapalooza is on. They are discussing what the prosecutor will ask. They don't realize it's over.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...



yeah eeeaaaaannnd AZ's laws and Judge Sherry's infinite leniency for a dp trial to avoid mistrial has completely warped our sense of what a trial usually is and how it goes.

As you know, I'm not doing the gun/race/blah/crap of the Z trial, I may perk up when the actual evidence starts coming on the trial itself, we'll see.   I am, however, fully vested in keeping an eye to see if DH shows up, lol, and I'm very interested in the strategy of Mark O'Mara and how he's going to play this compared to the one we just very intimately followed.  I'm curious on his sequencing, experts, Z testifying, the whole thing from that aspect.  I think JW/N/JoJo played their trial like she played the murder itself - Swiss cheese and not thinking those plays out, it was a joke of a defense, it backfired, it wasn't thought out well, they created their own circus - hence I believe Jodi's involvement in it was extensive.    M O'M is a smart guy, so curious to see his play.  The other defense closely followed, was Bias the Bozo - his play was paint against the wall to see what sticks, throw the blame everywhere , other than that, I haven't really looked/compared defense strategies much.  So I'm interested in that part.  The prosecutors on the Z trial are a 1) used car salesman 2) an ego asshole and not of the Juan type.   That much became obvious during this weeks' hearings during the attorney hide the evidence battle.  M O'M kind of had me this week on his style.  "Objection, relevance"  Prosc: "I'll rephrase", M O'M <smile> "Okay, I'm going to sit down then", about the 3rd time of repeating that sequence. he then pulled the artillery out and said "Okay, now he's just making this up as he goes along".   He has some kind of attorney style. So for those reasons, I'm going to stick around and see what shakes out on Z's defense strategy. 

Wow!  That was long winded.  Sorry, feel free to skip on past it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Is it at least Fancy Feast Medleys? That doesn't smell as bad as most.



No sorry. They only do Purina urinary tract dry.  My brat was getting infections a few years ago and the vet said that and I've never paid another 100 bucks for cat infection since.

Good news is you won't get a urinary infection.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



;-)  I know.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Aye, I just read on WS that there were *multiple* gunshots. Is that true? If so, are you kidding me?
> ...



Socio Seacat evidence photos:

Ex-Kansas cop accused of killing wife*Pictures - CBS News

#12 is the gunshot.

Yepper.  He did it.

Dr. Hottie would have ruled it a homicide, you don't contort and shoot yourself in the back of the neck.

#whodoesthat


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink,  I'm sorry to hear about your family's unrest.  You are so fortunate to have risen above all those challenges.  God bless.
> 
> Still trying to understand what makes people get to the point of murder.  Why can't these kooks just move on???  There are good comparisons to be made between Seacat and Arias, for sure.  You can hear it in their voices when they describe things that are unbelievable and they try to be so convincing.  Like anyone doubting them is stupid.  Seacat has thought this all through and put everything into their little rationale boxes and is now reciting his fantastical story, just like Arias did.  (I learned to love the word "fantastical" after JM started to use it with Arias.  Now I use it whenever I can.  LOL  Perfect adjective when discussing psychos!)
> 
> Right - whoever said it - writing in journals is much more popular than I ever knew.  I'm asking all my girlfriends if they keep a journal.  I don't know of anyone who does.  Anyone here journal?



Thanks Santa. No need to apologize we all got something.
I kept a journal when I was a teen I don't think I have since maybe 15 or 16 years old. I've heard its a good way to reflect but I just don't see the point. Some people keep online journals too does that count?


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Ps this eye twitch is not only driving me insane it's making me look like I'm already there
> ...



Twitch comes and goes. I don't think you can see it every time but when I was looking in the mirror for it I could see it. Sometimes it stays around for a while.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Right - whoever said it - writing in journals is much more popular than I ever knew.  I'm asking all my girlfriends if they keep a journal.  I don't know of anyone who does.  Anyone here journal?
> ...



Didn't both JA and TA keep one in the trial?


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I thought he was kidding about trial #tequila and he showed up with a bottle of 1800 yesterday.  Sitting on the counter being lonely.



I missed something what does the tequila have to do with the trial?


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm going to have to ask my friends about journalling now.  It just seems weird to sit around and write about yourself.  I don't know how to do that.  I'd sit there looking at the blank paper for a bit and then draw a stick figure or something.



When I did it as a teen I used it as an outlet to write about my feelings that I didn't want to talk about out loud. It's good for reflecting and venting.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...



The JA trial was crazy long. But as far as the no rebutt that just means she knows she proved her case and his defense didn't help LOL


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Loudapalooza is on. They are discussing what the prosecutor will ask. They don't realize it's over.



Typical HLN hilarious. I heard yesterday they reported the Z jury is sequestered and its not.


----------



## Tink (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Is the bullet going in or out the neck I can't tell. If it's going in thats ridiculous to claim suicide. What a moron. Also did you see the supposed suicide note? She left a message for the kids- how would she know they would survive her burning the house down? And what is the point of burning the house down when you shoot yourself? This is the stupidest most cockamayme story he could have come up with. It's like he sat there and thought what is the dumbest most unbelievable defense I can think of- yeah let me go with that.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 7, 2013)

Man, you all are burning up the pages today..   [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION]...wow...sorry about the relationship with momma...it explains why you are such a pain in my azz!!  Just kidding...Much credit to you for taking a negative and turning it into a positive...looks like things are going well for you now.

Anywho...Zimmerman starts monday...should be interesting.  Ill do my own investigation and then let you guys know how you should feel about it...just give me a little time to do it thoroughly.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Man, you all are burning up the pages today..   [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION]...wow...sorry about the relationship with momma...it explains why you are such a pain in my azz!!  Just kidding...Much credit to you for taking a negative and turning it into a positive...looks like things are going well for you now.
> 
> Anywho...Zimmerman starts monday...should be interesting.  Ill do my own investigation and then let you guys know how you should feel about it...just give me a little time to do it thoroughly.



Tink is a success story.

Thank God you're here!  I had no idea how to feel until you showed up to pave the way.  As long as you're thorough about it, we will await your subtle suggestions and guidance anxiously.

Anywho.  We'll see tomorrow if they can get thru the crap to start Monday.

What happened to the muscle avatar?    If you're going to show us what's what at least give us something to look at.

;-0


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, I don't journal but I'm meeting my BFF for breakfast tomorrow and I'm asking her.  She's normal and has tons of other normal friends, unlike me...LOL.  I don't understand it, personally.  I vent.  There's not much I need to say that I don't say.  And what if someone finds it?  Why put to paper stuff you can keep in your head?  Is it cathartic?  I guess I don't carry stuff with me to ruminate about.  Let it go.  Say it and move on.  To me, an adult keeping a journal is a little...unbalanced?  I could see for pre-pubescent teens, or teens in general, who want to express things they don't want to share.  But for adults?  Maybe I'm out of the loop on something, but I don't get it.  I'll let you know what I find out.  LOL

And the journaling seems to be common in these 2 psycho cases.  I wonder if my sister journals?  The last poison pen letter she sent to me seemed like a stream of consciousness journal entry to me - so maybe so.  What does this mean?  UGH

I'm into Zimmerman more than Seacat.  Seacat is an egotistical murderer.  I know Z is rife with controversy but I'm in.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 7, 2013)

Testa - are they really going to have court tomorrow?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree with everything on the journal thing... It's alien to me for those exact reasons and I'm a venter.My 10 year old is forced to do one at school in the mornings and she writes "I had a sleepover on Saturday and drove my buggy with my mom on Sunday and I ate chicken and salad".  Let me know if your BFF keeps one, my BFF has 3 kids and does not do a journal, she calls me and has a tiz if something is going on.

I'm doing the Z thing, but out on race, guns and F you's.

It's a #tequila trial so that's always a possibility.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa - are they really going to have court tomorrow?



Yepper.  The alarm is set for 6.  The judge isn't fooling around, she's going for Monday.  But her makeover looks great


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 7, 2013)

Makeover?  Has she been television-ized?  LOL  

Glad to know your friend doesn't journal.  I mean...what purpose does it serve, really?  It's a pent-up device.  Something you do to express what you cannot express in life.  Are there that many people who feel things inside that they cannot discuss with others?  That's sad to me.  I think we're all entitled to express ourselves...respectfully.  

Well...I'm meeting 20 miles away for a 10:00 breakfast so I'm out.  Back tomorrow with a report.  LOL  Goodnight all!


----------



## animallover (Jun 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I agree with everything on the journal thing... It's alien to me for those exact reasons and I'm a venter.My 10 year old is forced to do one at school in the mornings and she writes "I had a sleepover on Saturday and drove my buggy with my mom on Sunday and I ate chicken and salad".  Let me know if your BFF keeps one, my BFF has 3 kids and does not do a journal, she calls me and has a tiz if something is going on.
> 
> I'm doing the Z thing, but out on race, guns and F you's.
> 
> It's a #tequila trial so that's always a possibility.



lol. That's cute. Ate chicken and salad...ROFL  you gotta love em...

Or she could write "nothing noteworthy happened today." Lol


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Man, you all are burning up the pages today..   [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION]...wow...sorry about the relationship with momma...it explains why you are such a pain in my azz!!  Just kidding...Much credit to you for taking a negative and turning it into a positive...looks like things are going well for you now.
> ...



I hope my sarcasm is noted....I can be sarcastic and a bit brash at times but in this case its just the former...lol

The avatar?  Had to take it down...according to Judge and Jury there are children visiting us...

Im off to go eat a mixing bowl full of that new Chocolate Crunch cereal.


----------



## TW (Jun 8, 2013)

Tink, I hope your twitch is better. Try these relaxing eye exercises:


----------



## TW (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone needs to teach me how to resize images. Okay, worky-worky. Have a good one, all.


----------



## TW (Jun 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



**Notation of sarcasm //


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Sarcasm noted, hence I sarcasmed you back.

J&J?  Are you lost?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

On the Tweeter:

Preorder your Brett Seacat survivor shirt "I survived the fire".

Lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...




>>Prosecutors allege Brett Seacat forged that note and planted it in his wife's car. His attorneys contend, however, that a depressed Vashti Seacat set fire to the home before committing suicide. She died from a fatal gunshot wound toward the back of her neck, below her ear, but burns to her body prevented a coroner from determining whether it was a homicide or suicide.

That coroner is 
a) stupid
b) has issues with commitment


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Makeover?  Has she been television-ized?  LOL
> 
> Glad to know your friend doesn't journal.  I mean...what purpose does it serve, really?  It's a pent-up device.  Something you do to express what you cannot express in life.  Are there that many people who feel things inside that they cannot discuss with others?  That's sad to me.  I think we're all entitled to express ourselves...respectfully.
> 
> Well...I'm meeting 20 miles away for a 10:00 breakfast so I'm out.  Back tomorrow with a report.  LOL  Goodnight all!



She has been made-over and television-ized - twice.  lol

Judge #fame


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 8, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I just don't know about this case.  I believe he probably did it BUT.....I also believe the jury may find reasonable doubt.  Ppl just don't like others who inject themselves with drugs like that.  They think....roid-rage.......that kinda thing.  I do.  
Don't get me wrong.....I love to be high....but NEEDLES....those are the dregs of the world to me.
Anyway......due to this and the fact that he was a police officer....
They just might let him go......can you say, "Drew Peterson"?  What a waste of space that killer is.


----------



## animallover (Jun 8, 2013)

Everybody have a good weekend. My main squeeze is back from Colorado so ill be spending quality time. See you guys later.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 8, 2013)

animallover said:


> Everybody have a good weekend. My main squeeze is back from Colorado so ill be spending quality time. See you guys later.



Have a good one!  Be safe and hurry back!


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well, I don't journal but I'm meeting my BFF for breakfast tomorrow and I'm asking her.  She's normal and has tons of other normal friends, unlike me...LOL.  I don't understand it, personally.  I vent.  There's not much I need to say that I don't say.  And what if someone finds it?  Why put to paper stuff you can keep in your head?  Is it cathartic?  I guess I don't carry stuff with me to ruminate about.  Let it go.  Say it and move on.  To me, an adult keeping a journal is a little...unbalanced?  I could see for pre-pubescent teens, or teens in general, who want to express things they don't want to share.  But for adults?  Maybe I'm out of the loop on something, but I don't get it.  I'll let you know what I find out.  LOL
> 
> And the journaling seems to be common in these 2 psycho cases.  I wonder if my sister journals?  The last poison pen letter she sent to me seemed like a stream of consciousness journal entry to me - so maybe so.  What does this mean?  UGH
> 
> I'm into Zimmerman more than Seacat.  Seacat is an egotistical murderer.  I know Z is rife with controversy but I'm in.



One thing I would point out that it's not just the psychos in the cases journaling. I don't even know if Brett Seacat had a journal I thought it was just his wife. And as far as the Jodi case I believe Travis kept a journal too. Also I don't know many that journal but a lot of people blog which I think is a form of journaling.


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa - are they really going to have court tomorrow?



I guess FL judges are really good about keeping things moving I remember several times there was court on saturday during the CA case.


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I agree with everything on the journal thing... It's alien to me for those exact reasons and I'm a venter.My 10 year old is forced to do one at school in the mornings and she writes "I had a sleepover on Saturday and drove my buggy with my mom on Sunday and I ate chicken and salad".  Let me know if your BFF keeps one, my BFF has 3 kids and does not do a journal, she calls me and has a tiz if something is going on.
> 
> I'm doing the Z thing, but out on race, guns and F you's.
> 
> It's a #tequila trial so that's always a possibility.



You know that's a good point a lot of classes even in college encourage or require journaling I wonder why that is.


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with everything on the journal thing... It's alien to me for those exact reasons and I'm a venter.My 10 year old is forced to do one at school in the mornings and she writes "I had a sleepover on Saturday and drove my buggy with my mom on Sunday and I ate chicken and salad".  Let me know if your BFF keeps one, my BFF has 3 kids and does not do a journal, she calls me and has a tiz if something is going on.
> ...



LOL I would love to see a teachers reaction to nothing noteworthy hahah. Wait do the teachers read journals? Doesn't that defeat the purpose?  Love the new avatar!


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



What avatar? Did I miss something? There's another J and J here?


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Wait what? Who is injecting them selves with roids? I don't see him getting away with this. The cover story is absurd. Who would shoot them selves in the back of the ear? And set the house on fire?!


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

Arrest sought of crane operator in Philadelphia building collapse - CNN.com

They are arresting the crane operator for that building collapse in Philly


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Testa - are they really going to have court tomorrow?
> ...



This is her last criminal trial and she's going to civil with eye on appellate.  She's in a hurry.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with everything on the journal thing... It's alien to me for those exact reasons and I'm a venter.My 10 year old is forced to do one at school in the mornings and she writes "I had a sleepover on Saturday and drove my buggy with my mom on Sunday and I ate chicken and salad".  Let me know if your BFF keeps one, my BFF has 3 kids and does not do a journal, she calls me and has a tiz if something is going on.
> ...


In the lower grades they do it to promote writing, expression, date, etc., etc.  It is a good "teaching" tool.   She's been doing it since 1st and hates it lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

Then the teacher reads it, I get to read it at open houses, it's not private.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Then the teacher reads it, I get to read it at open houses, it's not private.



Test is that your biike?...I like it!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



FYI this was a pretrial hearing with 3 voice experts (4th was delayed and hearing continued until sometime into the trial)  to determine if a voice expert can be used for the trial on the 911 screaming.  I dozed thru most of the voice expert testimony.  She continued the hearing today (Sat) because she's starting jury selection and the trial Monday without fail.  No ruling on the motion you asked about yet, they have those yet, prosecution hiding the cell evidence yet, voice expert for 911 witness ruling yet, but that trial is starting Monday, dammit. 9 to 6 M-F.   Unless she's going to do stick these motions in next Sat, etc. continuing forward, the cart it before the horse and the trial is starting Monday.  There's the summary.  PS experts (defense) all are super qualified and (snore/doze) all say bullshit (actually RIDICULOUS! Was a word today) on being able to identify a scream unless you put someone under extreme duress to replicate, like banging head on pavement maybe).   Prosc's expert was....  Kicked back in his bedroom chair chuckling about his $3k a day fee and software fee, plugged his software download and website 3x's.  Defense witnesses (Frenchie and Classified US Gov dude)  extremely knowledgeable (dozed thru much of this after giving them the nod that I'd believe anything they say).

trial #tequila time


----------



## TW (Jun 8, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Wait a minute, do we actually know for certain that she was injecting herself with anything? He had a toolbox, or tackle box, which contained his own email with recipes on making steroids. He denied it was his, but he denied a lot of things.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



There's a thing about her dieting and doing a diet thing and getting back into single life.   Ask [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] to go do the research :


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

Pretty sure burning your kids up, shooting yourself behind your ear, leaving the note in the car, filing a restraint, telling people husband said he would shoot me, burn house, make look like a suicide wouldn't happen of you took up the smack.  But I may just be being judgmental on that and it's a coininkidink.


----------



## TW (Jun 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



So doing a diet automatically implies the use of injectables?  He was the one that had been a body builder. I think he was the roid user. Unless there was confirmation in testing during her autopsy. When someone lies about a few things, I think they lie about most things.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Haven't seen "proof" of her injecting herself.  Searched up all I'm going to search up... He did it.

#tequila.... ???


----------



## TW (Jun 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Pretty sure burning your kids up, shooting yourself behind your ear, leaving the note in the car, filing a restraint, telling people husband said he would shoot me, burn house, make look like a suicide wouldn't happen of you took up the smack.  But I may just be being judgmental on that and it's a coininkidink.



I can't believe she had all those multiple affairs either. Otherwise I'd imagine she would have made a trip to the hospital, after he found out, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TW (Jun 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



#ofcoursehedidit!
#helpyourselftotequila
#ilikevodkabetter


----------



## TW (Jun 8, 2013)

So, what's new with Jodi Arias? I think she and Seacot would make a handsome couple, don't you?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

FYI.  Local fox is playing the old unrest "justice for Trayvon!" Marches with signs from a year ago and nothing is happening right now for real with that.  Moral journalist code?  Trying to stir it up like NBC creative 911 editing?

Report the facts or


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...


I think her sister testified she injected hcg which is not a steroid and was a popular weights fad


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

Weight loss not weights


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello anybody home?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...


 I didn't say automatically... I haven't seen any proof of it or it in the trial.  I think this is like "pedophile". I haven't seen anything other than she was asking about how to lose weight amd her friends said she was back to happy self and bought tickets to concert the next week, looking good... I havent seen any proof or anything else about anything "needles" PR otherwise.  Someone do a real link.


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

I am almost positive that I read her sister testified that she injected HCG. Now I don't think there is anything wrong with that nor do I consider it a steroid but I'm just saying there was some testimony from her own sister about it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

UPDATE: Defense Rests In Seacat Murder Trial

Under the part about June 6. She didn't know if Vashti was injecting it or not but she got her a gift card for it. Even if she were injecting it I don't know what that has to do with anything.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 8, 2013)

Tink said:


> UPDATE: Defense Rests In Seacat Murder Trial
> 
> Under the part about June 6. She didn't know if Vashti was injecting it or not but she got her a gift card for it. Even if she were injecting it I don't know what that has to do with anything.



Hey Tink...nice kitty


----------



## testarosa (Jun 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE: Defense Rests In Seacat Murder Trial
> ...



Lmao


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

She's giving you the eyes.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 8, 2013)

Tink said:


> She's giving you the eyes.



Yeah...like she wants to attack me...lol.


----------



## Tink (Jun 8, 2013)

Who is that creeper in that avatar?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 8, 2013)

Tink said:


> Who is that creeper in that avatar?



Creeper?  Thats not very nice...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 8, 2013)

Tink said:


> Who is that creeper in that avatar?



Yikes!!!  Put the kitty back up...youre scaring me.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 9, 2013)

Omg I log in and there's eyeballs everywhere.

Where's the gigantic kitty?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 9, 2013)

Jodi Arias' Lawyers Look To Influence Public Opinion With Message In Arizona Newspaper


----------



## testarosa (Jun 9, 2013)

Seacat to testify in own defense

Note the part about autopsy findings - no drugs found in her system, also trajectory of bullet.

Yeah.  He did it.

M1.

Case closed.


----------



## TW (Jun 9, 2013)

Geez Tink, you go from a twitch to a never ending stare.


----------



## TW (Jun 9, 2013)

Jeepers creepers, where'd ya get those peepers?


----------



## TW (Jun 9, 2013)

So testa:

#emptytequilabottle

yet ?


----------



## TW (Jun 9, 2013)

What's this about, in the search terms below? 

"every little dinky detail"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 9, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So testa:
> 
> #emptytequilabottle
> 
> yet ?



The bottle is "half full".

Was kid sleepover out night last night - translation - adult date night.  It was all good except the part where I was running around the pasture in my nighty and boots yelling at the chick to get up the ladder into the holly tree and go to bed.  

#Farm drama


----------



## testarosa (Jun 9, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> What's this about, in the search terms below?
> 
> "every little dinky detail"



I remember typing that about JoJo's testimony.

Who typed the sucked one?

lol


----------



## TW (Jun 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > So testa:
> ...



It would be a hilarious youtube video though.


----------



## TW (Jun 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > What's this about, in the search terms below?
> ...



Ha! No idea.


----------



## Tink (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm watching you.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 9, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'm watching you.





Tink, what big eyes you have....


----------



## testarosa (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm heading over to the Jukebox thread to spread some reps around.


----------



## Tink (Jun 9, 2013)

What's the juke box thread?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 9, 2013)

Tink said:


> What's the juke box thread?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/219674-the-jukebox-492.html


----------



## TW (Jun 9, 2013)

There must be tequila in that thread.


----------



## Tink (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's the transcript from the in chambers hearing that allowed the sex tape in http://www.azcentral.com/ic/pdf/0607arias-sex-tape-proceeding.pdf


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 9, 2013)

Tink said:


> Here's the transcript from the in chambers hearing that allowed the sex tape in http://www.azcentral.com/ic/pdf/0607arias-sex-tape-proceeding.pdf



Anyone here, there, anywhere?  The journey begins tomorrow...any thoughts?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

What journey begins tomorrow?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> What journey begins tomorrow?



The Zimmerman trial.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh yeah I'm not following that too closely. I'm interested but I don't really want to invest the time and there is a lot of controversy.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, I hear ya...Im forcing myself to be interested in the beginning, knowing that it will it get more interesting as the days go by. 

I think a lot will ride on who the jury thinks was making the "Help Help" screams.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah I think that 911 call will be key the problem is I'm not sure they can know. I don't know you've been watching are they able to tell who it is?
Zimmerman from what I know seems to have a good lawyer. I just don't know.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Yeah I think that 911 call will be key the problem is I'm not sure they can know. I don't know you've been watching are they able to tell who it is?
> Zimmerman from what I know seems to have a good lawyer. I just don't know.



Good question.  Well both sides are advocating that it is their guy.  Zimmerman says it was him, his brother says it his voice for sure and of course his attorney says it is George. 

They had several voice experts listen to the tape and a lot of them could not determine who it was...some said it was George and some said it was Trayvon.  George said from the beginning it was him.

Im really torn on this.  If it were my brother who got in a fist fight and was winning and suddenly the other guy pulls a gun and shoots and kills him...I would be angry beyond belief.  However, with the "Stand Your Ground Law"  in Florida, what George did was considered legal and in self defense.

George said that he told Trayvon that he had a gun...I dont believe that as of now...I think he got jumped when he went back to his car...he panicked and pulled the gun and shot him.  George is trying to say that he warned him like in a stand off....that doesnt mesh with the rest of his story.

Im curious to see what the evidence will bring.  Of course you have all the racial implications also.  Where the marches for Trayvon are intended to intimidate the jury, IMO....I dont like that as a defense.

And yes, George has a great attorney...well respected in the state of Florida.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think that 911 call will be key the problem is I'm not sure they can know. I don't know you've been watching are they able to tell who it is?
> ...



Here's the thing, NO ONE knows whether Zimmerman left his car with the gun drawn or in his hand. If so, there was cause for Martin to pummel him to wrestle the gun away or protect himself. At one point, I read that Zimmerman said that Martin went for the gun and tried to get it away from him. Since Zimmerman and his wife already lied in court about finances, what's to stop him from lying about something to get out of jail? As we know from prior liars, a little bit of the truth is tossed in to make it sound legit. So he may have had the gun out and at the ready and then Martin attempted to protect himself. Just because some of Zimmerman's story seems to line up, doesn't mean all of it is true. If he never left the car, none of this would have transpired.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'm watching you.



Is your boyfriend a French model?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Yeah I think that 911 call will be key the problem is I'm not sure they can know. I don't know you've been watching are they able to tell who it is?
> Zimmerman from what I know seems to have a good lawyer. I just don't know.



I don't think it's scientifically possible to determine, without doubt, or statistical probability, whose voice it is.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Here's the transcript from the in chambers hearing that allowed the sex tape in http://www.azcentral.com/ic/pdf/0607arias-sex-tape-proceeding.pdf



I've bookmarked it for later. I would love to read about ALV approaching the Alexander family.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Here's the transcript from the in chambers hearing that allowed the sex tape in http://www.azcentral.com/ic/pdf/0607arias-sex-tape-proceeding.pdf



I'm laughing out loud at this.  So, Juan didn't want the sex tape in but the wonder defense team somehow heard "self defense" and "abuse" on the tape and wanted it in.  I'm not sure how they translated that conversation to "abuse".   Bad defense tactic, they should have left it out and left her off the stand.   

They should have gone off Juan's lead here, he got what the sex tape was... a sex tape.
Excerpt:

Nurmster:
So as it was with the three hole wonder
conversation, we're not putting it in evidence to prove or
disprove that Ms. Arias was a, quote unquote, three hole
wonder. What we're talking about is -- as we are now,
we're not talking about putting it in her ass or some of
the sexual comparisons he made in order to offer the truth
of the matter asserted.

Juan:
And why is she reciprocating? The truth of it
is that she's saying, for example, I can't wait to get
together with you so we can make a porno flick. I want to
see you stick your dick between my titties. I want them
to see the left side of my face. I don't want them to see
your feet. It will be so artistic.

Eeaaaanddd I'm laughing again at JoJo: It will be so _artistic_. 

Yuh-Huh.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

I think if you click them they'll get bigger.

There's some 50 cop cars from every agency at the courthouse.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



No one knows, but I dont think he was walking around the neighborhood waving his gun.  He was following trayvon so that he could tell 911 his exact location...thats why he got out of his car...he was in an apartment complex and he was following on foot while on the phone with dispatcher.  He was told to stop following and according to him he stopped and went back to his car...on his way back to the car is when trayvon surprised him.  That part of the story holds up with the location of the assault in proximity to his car.

I dont think Trayvon charged George while George had a gun pointed at him.  If he did, then hes an idiot.  George is not a killer...he didnt go looking to kill trayvon.  The neighborhood had numerous robberies and George was following someone he thought looked suspicious.

Now was Trayvon in the right to double back and approach george because he thought he was being followed?...I think he was.  But it could have stopped there.  Like "hey dude why are you following me"?   George:  "Because we have had robberies in the neighborhood and you looked suspicious"...Trayvon:  "Well im not here to rob anyone, im on my way home"....George:  "Okay have a nice day".  It could have and should have ended like that, but it appears Trayvon wanted to fight...it escalated and he got shot.

Where Georges history is that of a neighborhood watch person who has donated time to help others including minorities.  On the other hand, you have Trayvon who looks like a punk kid who was young and in to guns, fighting and drugs.  They have confirmed this through texts and phone convos and thru friends.  Trayvon liked to brag about this stuff and at the time he was on the phone with his girlfriend.  Trayvon wanted to fight...in hindsight it was just a neighborhood watch person and could have been avoided.

As far as lying about the finances....well what would you do....the dude has a hit out on him from the Black Panthers...he was let go once and then because of political pressure was brought back in.  He had recieved donations that were going to his attorney and to support himself...he didnt want all of that money going to bail and having nothing left.  So they lied about it and justified it as money used for the defense...they were trying to get a lower bail amount...hell, he was let go initially and not requiring bail at all....now hes arrested in jail, has a hit on him and is being indicted.  He lied about it, but geez, I cant really blame him for trying....all of that money would have been scooped up in bail and he has an attorney to pay and a family to support....they dude hasnt even been able to leave his house and go to work.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Is this your final answer on how we should feel or is there more?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You have made A LOT of assumptions about who everyone was and how they would react as individuals. If Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch person, had he introduced himself to the neighbors, Martin's father would have been able to tell him about visitations from his son and Martin might have known who was following. I would not cotton to some stranger following me and asking me questions, without legal authority. That is threatening. And if we are going to go to character, Zimmerman was involved in scuffles in the past as well. Further, Martin was committing no crime. There was no reason for Zimmerman to exit his vehicle at any point. Zimmerman was defending nothing, unless it is illegal to walk. I never said that he went "looking to kill Martin". I think he would never have a approached such a large individual without the courage of his handgun. And frankly, I know plenty of people who have smoked pot; it doesn't make a person violent. If Martin bragged about wanting a gun, so what? Zimmerman had one and used it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



No on beat me up, I'm not getting in the middle of a weird debate, I agree for the most part with [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION].  It could have been avoided on both sides, it got out of hand and someone got shot.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

And they're off and running: 

Watch George Zimmerman Murder Trial Live


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the transcript from the in chambers hearing that allowed the sex tape in http://www.azcentral.com/ic/pdf/0607arias-sex-tape-proceeding.pdf
> ...



Start a different thread on the Zimmerman trial.
Please!
Or I'll neg all of you!   

You can ask a mod to split from the Jodi trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



There is one, but I'm not getting into that whole racial mud slinging, F you stuff.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial.html

If you want to head over there, let me know.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

[MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] - I'll go to the other thread if you're going.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



It could have been avoided if Zimmerman called the police and stayed in his car. How would Martin get into a locked car? He didn't have a gun.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Motion denied, surprise from the denial queen.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Start one of your own. You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

That's all I'll say. I think it's crazy how people look at Zimmerman as a hero. He created the very situation which caused the confrontation and death of a person committing no crime. It doesn't matter what Martin's background was, he wasn't doing anything illegal that night. And if Zimmerman knew about Martin's background, which he didn't, but if he did, that is the very definition of vigilantism.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



There were a lot of "ifs" that could have avoided it on both sides.  If if if.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That's all I'll say. I think it's crazy how people look at Zimmerman as a hero. He created the very situation which caused the confrontation and death of a person committing no crime. It doesn't matter what Martin's background was, he wasn't doing anything illegal that night. And if Zimmerman knew about Martin's background, which he didn't, but if he did, that is the very definition of vigilantism.



Who is looking at him as a hero?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

[MENTION=43880]Trialwatcher[/MENTION]...the character of the two involved is not comparable....the scuffle that you mention was George defending a homeless man.

George was a family man who donated time and money to charities....He got tired of his neighborhood being robbed and decided he was gonna do something about it...so he followed someone who looked suspicious and called the police.

Trayvon was a wannabe thug.  I never said smoking pot made you a bad person, but it is against the law in Florida...he was also bragging of obtaining firearms illegally and bragging of fighting and people not bleeding enough when he fought them.  Trayvon was a punk kid who looked suspicious and according to some of the stuff leaked out about him was probably walking around like a thug and he got followed because of it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> That's all I'll say. I think it's crazy how people look at Zimmerman as a hero. He created the very situation which caused the confrontation and death of a person committing no crime. It doesn't matter what Martin's background was, he wasn't doing anything illegal that night. And if Zimmerman knew about Martin's background, which he didn't, but if he did, that is the very definition of vigilantism.



good link for zimmerman live court today

not full of reporter narration

sorry i know wrong topic 

--LOL

Watch George Zimmerman Murder Trial Live


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



We started that Zimmerman thread - I'll head over there.  TW, come with me.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No, I'm already aggravated. Especially with the saint vs demon characterizations.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Huh?  Locked car?  what do you mean?  Yes Zimmerman could have stayed in his car...he had the police on the phone and was trying to give the location...he was in an apartment complex and travon was walking around the back of the apartments...he could not drive his car up on the sidewalk....lol...so he got out and tried to give the location to the dispatcher.

No one is calling him a hero...certainly not me.  I agree with Test, lots of what ifs on both sides.  You know when I was younger and stupid walking the neighborhoods at night, I have been followed also by concerned adults....I certainly didnt double back and start bashing their head into a sidewalk.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



This escalated to a mano-a-mano dick fight, unfortunately, one of them had a gun and that ended that.  

OMG, somehow I do agree with you 25.  Wow.  I need to change my signature file.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I'm not getting the saint/demon thing - ?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Good to know.  Although you have no idea what transpired between the two, you have your mind made up. How do you know what the conversation was? How do you know what Zimmerman said? How do you know if Martin just asked why he was being followed? How do you know Zimmerman didn't have the gun handy?  Because you already established that a family man is good while a bragging kid is a punk.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



We're getting NEGGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Go to the Zimmerman thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial-2.html


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Wait, wait wait.  I sort of have an idea of what went on, I can use my imagination there, but I'm waiting on the evidence.

This is one trial I actually be a juror on and wait and see what shakes out.  I was so very turned off by the beginning of this with the controversy that I completely removed myself from "sides".


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

I volunteered in inner city kid drop in centers. I can tell you that a lot of bravado is fear and wanting to belong. It's not always what you think on the surface. He hadn't crossed into gang membership. He might have grown up okay. But that's something we'll never find out. Maybe he would have been a "family man", which you hold as above reproach.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

FEED ALERT!

Plug your ears.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't have any reps anyway, losing them isn't a thing for me.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't have any reps anyway, losing them isn't a thing for me.



You're in a bad mood today - #tequila??


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll come back when Arias is back or Seacat gets sentenced.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't have any reps anyway, losing them isn't a thing for me.



You want me to show you my ducks?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



LOL...

When I was younger:  Apparently walking around the neighborhood and using a universal remote to change cable channels in strangers homes IS FROWNED UPON IN THIS ESTABLISHMENT!!


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any reps anyway, losing them isn't a thing for me.
> ...



No, I just am annoyed with the narrative. It's like paper cut-outs. This is no different than any other muddying up a victim. If he had been shot while breaking and entering, brandishing a gun, or actually doing something illegal, other than smoking pot, then I could see it. 

Anyway, I'm done.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



That could get you shot, man.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



We don't know what happened or transpired, that's the point.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



No idea?  I have a little idea...there was a 911 call....there was another call from a neighbor to 911....there is Zimmermans account that has held up based on the proximity of the assault...he was on his way to his car....thats been proven.  He was following and then stopped and went back to his car where the assault took place.

He had a broken nose and gashes in the back of his head....which is in line with his account of being punched and then his head driven into the sidewalk.

Outside of that we have the embarrassing editing of MSNBC that was exposed and then the hit put on his head from the Black Panthers.  Theres a lot to the story that is out there and proven...maybe you should catch up...it appears you are beginning to take it personal because we have a difference of opinion.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

100 potential jurors X questions X Judge McIntosh = we're going to be here a while.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



So then you should be annoyed with MSNBC and their creative editing...how about the Black Panther hit parade...you annoyed about that?  Or just the neighborhood watch guy who called 911?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 100 potential jurors X questions X Judge McIntosh = we're going to be here a while.




Agree....this one is gonna be a long one....although once it gets going, I wonder how long it could possibly take...its not like were gonna have weeks and weeks of psyche testimony.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 100 potential jurors X questions X Judge McIntosh = we're going to be here a while.
> ...



Judge Nelson is going to move this fast.  This isn't going to be a JoJo trial.  I'm planning on summer vacation the week of July 12th. 

You want to talk about racism - can you fathom the "racism" going on during jury selection?   That is all about race.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, I'm just going to get in fights over there <<<-----  so I'm going to stay over here ---->>> but first I'm going to work. 

Later.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher wrote:
"If Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch person, had he introduced himself to the neighbors, Martin's father would have been able to tell him about visitations from his son and Martin might have known who was following. I would not cotton to some stranger following me and asking me questions, without legal authority."

He was appointed Neighborhood Watch Captain by the Homeowners Association.  Maybe Trayvons father should have made it his business to tell trayvon who the neighborhood watch person was...it goes both ways.

*Reuters* did an investigation and according to the other neighbors, George was a model neighbor who was trying to help the neighborhood by reporting suspicious behavior to the police.  He followed someone who was not normally seen in the neighborhood or who he did not find familiar walking in the back of the townhouses.  Thats what neighborhood watch people do...they report suspicious behavior.  There were many recent robberies in the neighborhood and George thought he was doing his job as the captain.

Trayvon threw the first punch...he could have explained that he was just going to his fathers house or relatives house and went on with his day, but no....he looked at George as someone he could take and decided he was gonna punch someone and make them bleed under the cover of he was being followed.

It appears that in Florida you should be careful who you decide to punch....of course Trayvon being 18 and invincible didnt think about that.

And who was the "victim" before Trayvon was shot?  Zimmerman?  It appears Zimmerman was right...trayvon was a thug looking to fight...if some old lady had decided to take a peak because he was walking around the back of her house...would he beat her up to?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Good info - don't pick on TW.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Actually, I just watched that video and it is spot freaking on.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

7-11 photos:

Google Image Result for http://bluecollarrepublican.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/image1.jpg


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 10, 2013)

Good morning everyone,

Reading back, it's already been pretty heated on here today.  

IMO, Zimmerman has been overcharged with M2.  I've been trying to look at this from every angle.  Look beyond the ifs and see what really happened.  I agree 25, but just because Z had a reason to observe and report TM to 911 that doesn't mean Z isn't at fault for TM's death.  Of course he is responsible.  I see it more as Zimmerman having lost control of his gun and not being a competent gun owner.  I don't know if the evidence can conclusively prove that lethal force was necessary to thwart TM's attack.  So does this mean that, because Z is not asserting "stand your ground", he cannot use the theory of use of lethal force in this case?  Not sure how that plays into this legally.  

Are there lesser included charges?  I didn't see any but haven't spent much time looking.  If it's a question of M2 vs. self-defense, Z will be acquitted.  There's no way this is M2.  But he may be found guilty of negligent homicide or manslaughter if those are allowable verdicts.  Ugh...this is so sad all around.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher wrote:
> "If Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch person, had he introduced himself to the neighbors, Martin's father would have been able to tell him about visitations from his son and Martin might have known who was following. I would not cotton to some stranger following me and asking me questions, without legal authority."
> 
> He was appointed Neighborhood Watch Captain by the Homeowners Association.  Maybe Trayvons father should have made it his business to tell trayvon who the neighborhood watch person was...it goes both ways.
> ...



I live in Florida on several acres, I have a gun, or few, if there's a ruckus outside at night at my house, I'm going out with a gun and you're getting shot, same with all my neighbors.

That's The Way It Is.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Reading back, it's already been pretty heated on here today.
> 
> ...



He's overcharged with M2 because of politics. 

I agree, if there is a crime, the crime is manslaughter.

I believe manslaughter will be in the juror instructions, but not sure.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 10, 2013)

Testa, I had no idea!  Serious.  It's shoot first, ask questions later in FL?  I know that's how my DH feels about anyone trespassing on our property so...I get it.  This is different though.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Reading back, it's already been pretty heated on here today.
> 
> ...



Hey SF...I have a feeling this case is gonna bring lots of heat....lol.  We have to remember that George wasnt breaking any laws either....as a neighborhood watch captain he was following on foot someone who looked suspicious and reporting it to the police.  When he walking back to his car he was jumped by the "suspicious" person...shocker!

He was punched in the nose and then had his head bashed into the sidewalk....so in self defense he pulled the gun.  Im not in favor of bringing a gun to a fist fight, but if it is shown that he was attacked and had already been punched in the nose and now his head was being slammed into the concrete, then florida says he has a right to defend himself against an attack.  Floridians need to change the law if they dont like it.

BTW....George originally purchased the gun because of a pitbull in the neighborhood that had cornered his wife.  He was advised by animal control to purchase a gun, so he and his wife went to the appropriate classes and legally registered a gun.  Initially it was to fend off the pitbul, not play cop with teens in the neighborhood.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa, I had no idea!  Serious.  It's shoot first, ask questions later in FL?  I know that's how my DH feels about anyone trespassing on our property so...I get it.  This is different though.



I learned it from DH, brother in law, father in law, grandpa, single female neighbor next door, etc..  I don't believe it's like that everywhere or in neighborhoods, but we live on acreage behind a gate, so if you're here at night, you're not supposed to be here and, yeah, I'm pretty sure DH is going to shoot and then ask what you're doing.  

There was a really old guy (I'll have to find the story link) in Daytona that shot a guy through the sliding glass door trying to break in about a month after the Zimmerman shooting.  And everyone went SEE!  Stand your ground!  I only see it a few times a year, but it's generally very clear cut.  I.E. someone is breaking in and gets shot under that law.   There is a lot of gray area with stand your ground and Z


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 10, 2013)

To me, that M2 charge is wrong on other levels as well.  Since it was done to appease the demonstrating public who was amped up by the likes of Al Sharpton, et al, rather than tamp down the violence it made it much worse.  It gave credence to those who call this vigilantism.  What a stupid and dangerous decision by this DA!  

I get the sense you like this judge but she seems to be ruling against the defense on almost every motion.  That doesn't sound right.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jodi Arias' Lawyers Look To Influence Public Opinion With Message In Arizona Newspaper



I'm surprised they haven't hit the National Enquirer, Twitter, and FB up with this yet. OH yeah, can't forget Wikipedia too. TA's family deserves to have a say in this more than the public does.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> There is a lot of gray area with stand your ground and Z



Yes.  I can see why.  Is the whole neighborhood Z's "ground" because he was watch captain?  How far does that "ground" extend?  But he's not asserting that.  He's going for straight self-defense.  So it really does come down to convincing the jury that TM attacked first and that Z felt his life was in danger.  If TM doubled back and attacked, then Z should be acquitted.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of gray area with stand your ground and Z
> ...



Ground actually means if your life is being threatened, so it doesn't mean your ground-ground  

Here's a case recently won during road rage:  Daytona man wins stand-your-ground hearing after road rage attack | News-JournalOnline.com

More: 
The Stand Your Ground law, which gained notoriety after the tragic killing of Florida teenager Trayvon Martin, authorizes the unfettered use of deadly force in self-defense. One provision of the law explicitly limits the use of deadly force without a duty to retreat to those not engaged in an unlawful activity.

Watch that Reuter's video 25 put up, that's pretty informative.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

I say we take over the thread Testa started on Z. We've dealt with smartasses and idiots before; we can easily 'selectively' ignore those that post in it to start trouble. Some people are so miserable in their own lives, they believe it's their duty to try and make others as miserable as they are. They'll never see the sun from their head being shoved up their ass so far.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

This is the law:
Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I say we take over the thread Testa started on Z. We've dealt with smartasses and idiots before; we can easily 'selectively' ignore those that post in it to start trouble. Some people are so miserable in their own lives, they believe it's their duty to try and make others as miserable as they are. They'll never see the sun from their head being shoved up their ass so far.



I started weeding them out this morning lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of gray area with stand your ground and Z
> ...



Except, if public opinion is any example of juror opinion, they are already predisposed to a "side" or opinion, so factor that in, the political aspects in, and I don't think he's got a chance in hell at a fair trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's a bunch of evidence, witness drawings and miscellaneous stuff.  I was over <<--- but you guys are over here! -->>

Trayvon Martin -


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think that 911 call will be key the problem is I'm not sure they can know. I don't know you've been watching are they able to tell who it is?
> ...


I have not heard anything about him warning him in fact just the opposite I have heard GZ claims he didn't even remember he had a gun till he claims TM tried to grab it. I am not buying that. I also heard theres a witness who was on the phone with TM says she heard GZ ask TM what he was doing and TM say why are you following me? Then a fight. Sounds to me like he was following him even after being told not to. But again I haven't been paying close attention.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the transcript from the in chambers hearing that allowed the sex tape in http://www.azcentral.com/ic/pdf/0607arias-sex-tape-proceeding.pdf
> ...



Haven't found anything on that yet


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 10, 2013)

Wanted to see the autopsy report.  Thanks, Testa.  So TM did not have any bruising or bleeding other than from the gunshot.  He was the aggressor.  It's back online with jury selection...


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the transcript from the in chambers hearing that allowed the sex tape in http://www.azcentral.com/ic/pdf/0607arias-sex-tape-proceeding.pdf
> ...


I think it was a bad defense strategy all the way around as it clearly wasn't self defense. But since that is what they had they didn't have much else to work with. I do think the tape was the only thing they had to help with that to at least show the other side of TA. Not that I think theres anything wrong with that side and clearly JA was a willing participant. But the people I know that bought the abuse do often refer to excerpts from the tape. Thats the reason Juan really didn't want to allow it in. And when they showed the clip with the edit and the words it seemed to have more impact. 

That part of the conversation was pretty funny, some how I missed the part where she said it would be artistic and this is the first I'm hearing that LOL


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


I feel like theres a lot of assumptions being made here. I thought he was still in the car when on the phone with the dispatcher? And was told not to follow him but did so anyway? The thing is there are parts of his story that seem to have changed and that to me sounds like more lying not just about finances.  As for TM who cares about him bragging about stuff thats what teens do, if he hadn't been followed he wouldn't have gotten in a fight. You are right it could have gone a lot differently unfortunately we will never know what actually happened that day. But I don't like this defense strategy of throwing mud on the victims name anymore than I liked it when JA did it or when rapist do it to rape victims. It's absurd.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



There's already other threads on the Zimmerman trial. We talk about all different things in here and prefer not to go in that one where people are all fighting.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=43880]Trialwatcher[/MENTION]...the character of the two involved is not comparable....the scuffle that you mention was George defending a homeless man.
> 
> George was a family man who donated time and money to charities....He got tired of his neighborhood being robbed and decided he was gonna do something about it...so he followed someone who looked suspicious and called the police.
> 
> Trayvon was a wannabe thug.  I never said smoking pot made you a bad person, but it is against the law in Florida...he was also bragging of obtaining firearms illegally and bragging of fighting and people not bleeding enough when he fought them.  Trayvon was a punk kid who looked suspicious and according to some of the stuff leaked out about him was probably walking around like a thug and he got followed because of it.


NONE OF THAT MATTERS. GZ didn't know anything about TM or who he was and on that night he wasn't doing anything wrong. It's ridiculous to mudsling the victim remember who else did that and you didn't like it?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The dispatcher didn't ask him to go get the location the dispatcher had already gotten off the phone with him and told him the cops would meet him at his place. You have your facts all wrong and are skewing for GZ because of it. I understand why because GZ's story has changed so many times its easy to get lost in the web. Gee this sounds familiar.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher wrote:
> "If Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch person, had he introduced himself to the neighbors, Martin's father would have been able to tell him about visitations from his son and Martin might have known who was following. I would not cotton to some stranger following me and asking me questions, without legal authority."
> 
> He was appointed Neighborhood Watch Captain by the Homeowners Association.  Maybe Trayvons father should have made it his business to tell trayvon who the neighborhood watch person was...it goes both ways.
> ...



Can you please get your fact straight before you start spouting all this BS. Trayvon was 17 not 18. GZ wasn't appointed so much as noone wanted to do the job. There was another neighbor who complained he was followed by GZ too. Watching and following after being told not to are 2 different things. 
Also why was GZ's DNA not on TM? Daily Kos :: DNA Report does NOT support Zimmerman's claim that Trayvon Martin caused his injuries


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trialwatcher wrote:
> "If Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch person, had he introduced himself to the neighbors, Martin's father would have been able to tell him about visitations from his son and Martin might have known who was following. I would not cotton to some stranger following me and asking me questions, without legal authority."
> 
> He was appointed Neighborhood Watch Captain by the Homeowners Association.  Maybe Trayvons father should have made it his business to tell trayvon who the neighborhood watch person was...it goes both ways.
> ...



And another thing if it was so cut and dry stand your ground why did he opt out of that hearing?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



It was clear in the transcript by what JW said that they had this neat abuse and DV package all wrapped up and  LV was going to tie it all together with a bow later in the trial.  It would all become crystal clear.  

Except it wasn't.

The part that made me laugh is that was Juan _quoting_ JA saying that on the tape.   That cracks me up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher wrote:
> ...



I'm still down the middle and waiting on all the evidence, but.  There a) is some gray area b) the judge would have ruled on that hearing c) she had already proven she was a no-ma'am and I'm sure M O'M saw that loud and clear, she would have more than likely denied it and bound it over for trial at the very least because of the political implications if she stopped it right there on stand your ground with no trial d) the defense opted out because given c) it would have predisposed or smelled like guilt to the jury, even though that's not a ruling of guilt, it still would smell like it.

In summary, M O'M was very smart to not have a stand your ground hearing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher wrote:
> ...



Okay, see a lot of this crap doesn't make sense and there is so so much crap out there, I can't begin to weed through the truth and the bullshit.... waiting on trial.

What is this?  Was there a 3rd person there?  Was there a Ninja?  Once some weird thing is in a "fact" article, I can't credit anything in it.  Again, waiting on the trial. 

*That said, the DNA Report and Autopsy Report suggests that Trayvon Martin did not cause any of the injuries to Zimmerman.  How did Zimmerman get his injuries?  Who knows, but the DNA evidence and Autopsy report suggests Zimmerman did not get his injuries from the hands of Trayvon Martin.*


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone,
> ...


I'm still trying to catch up guys so bare with me but yeah maybe manslaughter. One thing I would point out is TM wasn't on GZ's property so this is not the same thing. One thing I don't lilke is how his story changed and how his story does not fit the evidence. Why was his DNA not in TM's nails why wasn't there abrasions on TM's hand other than one small scratch that we don't even know is from that night? Why is the blood on the back of his head not smeared and running downward if he was shimming on the grass like he stated? Zimmerman's bloody head - Bing Images Why doesn't any of this fit his story?! That should be a red flag to you guys like it would have been in another trial we spoke of.

Something that really pisses me off that has nothing to do with GZ is why did that kids body sit in the morgue for 3 days and they didn't figure out who he was and tell his parents? That is bullshit. They had his cell phone they could have figured it out. Imagine that was one of your kids?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

Go read the link posted by WorldWatcher on the Z thread. 

I'll be posting about the Z trial there. It gets confusing on this one.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone,
> ...


You are making assumptions again. Honestly I don't really know how I feel about this case like I said I could go either way depending on the evidence. We do no know he was jumped by TM when he got to his car, we only know that's what GZ says and TM can't speak for himself. But the witness on the phone says she heard GZ ask what TM was doing and TM ask why he was following him, then a scuffle.

BY the way have any of you heard about this cousin that came forward and called the police said GZ molested her? I don't know much about it I need to research it just asking if you guys know anything about it?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> To me, that M2 charge is wrong on other levels as well.  Since it was done to appease the demonstrating public who was amped up by the likes of Al Sharpton, et al, rather than tamp down the violence it made it much worse.  It gave credence to those who call this vigilantism.  What a stupid and dangerous decision by this DA!
> 
> I get the sense you like this judge but she seems to be ruling against the defense on almost every motion.  That doesn't sound right.



It's interesting that you say that because in other trials people applaud judges for ruling against the defense.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Go read the link posted by WorldWatcher on the Z thread.
> 
> I'll be posting about the Z trial there. It gets confusing on this one.



Uh-Oh


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Go read the link posted by WorldWatcher in the Z thread. It's the police reports, etc.

The phone was locked, which is why the cops couldn't get in it right away. When they found out it was Martin's body, they asked the father for the pin to the phone; the father wanted to speak to an attorney first. If his father really thought his son was so innocent, why didn't just give the cops what they asked for? Just sayin.....

This trial really needs to be posted about in the other thread. It gets confusing going from one (Arias) to the other here.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > To me, that M2 charge is wrong on other levels as well.  Since it was done to appease the demonstrating public who was amped up by the likes of Al Sharpton, et al, rather than tamp down the violence it made it much worse.  It gave credence to those who call this vigilantism.  What a stupid and dangerous decision by this DA!
> ...



I didn't say I like this judge.  I can't say what I know/think about this judge.  Let's just leave it at her makeover looks nice and move on.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yeah Testa I really don't know I need to see the report myself but if he didn't have Z's dna on him that's weird. The only thing then would be if Z caused his own injuries but is that even possible in the time between the shot and people coming down there? I really am just waiting to see what comes out but I don't want to watch the hole trial. There seems to be a lot of assumptions out there depending on what side you are leaning towards.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is the other thread? Personally I find it confusing going back and forth between threads and weeding through assholes. I find it less confusing to be here but if that's what you all want to do that's fine I just want to be able to find you guys.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > To me, that M2 charge is wrong on other levels as well.  Since it was done to appease the demonstrating public who was amped up by the likes of Al Sharpton, et al, rather than tamp down the violence it made it much worse.  It gave credence to those who call this vigilantism.  What a stupid and dangerous decision by this DA!
> ...



My opinion going into this trial is that the prosecution charged, then overcharged, Zimmerman based on public pressure to do so.  Now, the DA may have ultimately decided to arrest and charge Z at some point without the publicity, but the fact that they bowed so quickly to assuage the protests and verbiage incited by the Martin family's hired guns makes me sick.  It looked like a witch hunt at the time and needn't have.  Since the DA is trying to prove M2, I think the defense should be given every opportunity to represent their client of such a serious charge.  The judge is tough.  I hope all the facts are allowed in so even the public can get the full picture of what happened.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

I do too, but we're under some peer pressure from [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] , lol

>>Start a different thread on the Zimmerman trial.
>>Please!
>>Or I'll neg all of you!

There is one, but I'm not getting into that whole racial mud slinging, F you stuff.

>>Start one of your own. You guys are awesome!!! 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial-4.html


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Testa,

Here's the actual autopsy report http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2012/images/05/17/trayvon.martin.autopsy.pdf


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Testa,

Here's the actual autopsy report http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2012/images/05/17/trayvon.martin.autopsy.pdf


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



The State  and THE FEDS investigated on a local case.  #whodoesthat

Angela Corey is out of JAX - 2 hours and districts away from where this crime took place and is being tried.   #whodoesthat

pRick Scott the freaking governor appointed her to this case.  The phone line between JAX and the governors office on how to appease the people and keep the peace was lit up full force.  

It's all about politics.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 10, 2013)

Even if we move, there were other Z threads.  People were posting on those while we were still here on Arias and they're pissed we don't know what they said before we got there!  Yikes!  What to do?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

George Zimmerman?s relevant past


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Santa I'm for staying here. We had no problem going back and forth with all the other cases the other day. We can just put #zimmerman or # arias at the top of each post. But I'll do what ever the majority wants to do.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Even if we move, there were other Z threads.  People were posting on those while we were still here on Arias and they're pissed we don't know what they said before we got there!  Yikes!  What to do?



I don't know, I got confused and just came back here.  lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

#Zimmerman
Here's an article about a neighbor complaining about Z following him before 
George Zimmerman Neighbors Complained About Aggressive Tactics Before Trayvon Martin Killing


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink,

This is the full report, read all including witness statements:
State v. Zimmerman: Evidence released by prosecutor

I understand about the DNA thing and idk, but, we'll hear the arguments during trial.  I do know for sure that TM hit Z's head against the ground and caused those injuries and the witness reports back that up.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 10, 2013)

I want to stay here but will a moderator shut us down or something?  Don't know how this works.  I think they want the thread to represent what's being discussed so everyone on the forum can join, but why can't we do what we want?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Also from Wiki:
In the course of Zimmerman's recorded interviews, Detective Chris Serino questioned aspects of Zimmerman's account, such as Zimmerman's statement that he didn't know the name of a street in the Twin Lakes community where he had lived for three years. Zimmerman said in response that he had a bad memory and takes medication for attention deficit hyperactivity disorder.[189] Investigators also questioned the extent of his injuries and why he didn't identify himself to Martin as a Neighborhood Watch coordinator.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

I would be happy actually to not discuss the case. It is political to an extent, and on this forum in particular, the opinions lean hard right.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> George Zimmerman?s relevant past



I totally agree, there was bad on both sides.  But if this is to be allowed and discussed, then the gangsta texts, gun, smoke on TM's cell phone side get to be shined into the light too.  Maybe not in court, but in this court of our opinions. 

I don't know if the Judge has ruled on Z's past being allowed in.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if closing arguments on the Seacot case will be live streamed anywhere?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Testa,
thanks not done reading yet but one thing I that caught my attention is that this report reads TM was face down when they arrived while the autopsy had said face up. That makes a big difference to me and I need to know which is the right one.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Yup. And ADD meds don't cause bad memory thats bs. He also said he was squeeky clean but he has a violent history record. I think most charges were dropped (daddy is a judge). A friend of mine knows some of the cops that were on duty that night and they did get a call telling them to let him go because of higher ups.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Does anyone know if closing arguments on the Seacot case will be live streamed anywhere?



WAT was streaming the rest of it so I don't see why not the closings I am interested in that too


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman?s relevant past
> ...


See I'm not sure about that. I don't necessarily think TM's past is relevant but I do think GZ's is.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Testa,
> thanks not done reading yet but one thing I that caught my attention is that this report reads TM was face down when they arrived while the autopsy had said face up. That makes a big difference to me and I need to know which is the right one.



I know.  I think he shot him pushed him off (face down), the EMT's worked on him when they got there (face up)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch George Zimmerman Murder Trial Live

Stream is *UP*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Does anyone know if closing arguments on the Seacot case will be live streamed anywhere?



No, but I'll find out if you stay.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink, I went to one Wild site, after a Google search, and it said I was banned. 

Went to the main site and it directed to an outside stream:

Brett Seacat Trial: Closing Arguments set for 1:00 today - kwch.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I agree, that's why I clarified with in our opinion... I don't know if that motion has been filed or ruled on or come up yet (Zimmerman's, not TM's).


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think we (or anyone) should post here about the Z trial. The moderators are going to get pissed.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

I even wonder if there should be a separate thread for Seacot.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Does anyone know if closing arguments on the Seacot case will be live streamed anywhere?



Brett Seacat Trial: Closing Arguments set for 1:00 today - kwch.com

1:00 pm... errrr is KS CDT?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't think we (or anyone) should post here about the Z trial. The moderators are going to get pissed.



That's why I'm posting about it in the Z thread. It's possible they could lock this thread.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher wrote:
> ...



Well you don't live in a development and as far as I know walking with Skittles doesn't make a ruckus.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if closing arguments on the Seacot case will be live streamed anywhere?
> ...



Yes, I think it's 2 EDST


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I want to stay here but will a moderator shut us down or something?  Don't know how this works.  I think they want the thread to represent what's being discussed so everyone on the forum can join, but why can't we do what we want?



I can't find the post to quote on, but this goes to overcharging and M2 on #Zimmerman:

State of Florida vs. George Zimmerman (2): The Fabrication of Probable Cause | Online Library of Law and Liberty


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think we (or anyone) should post here about the Z trial. The moderators are going to get pissed.
> ...



 [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] - we are talking about Seacat and Zimmerman and then back to JoJo and sort of hopping to the other Zimmerman thread.  Are you going to be  at us?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh well, lost the live feed for Seacot anyway. Back to fully focusing on work.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Oh well, lost the live feed for Seacot anyway. Back to fully focusing on work.



Seacat closing is on the live feed.  She's doing the timeline. 

Watch Live: Closing Arguments in Brett Seacat Trial - kwch.com


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

That is a lot of readingyou gave me [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]. I'm almost done. The witness statments are all over the place a lot seem to fit GZ story but some don't. What a mess. And who is the 3rd DNA thing from it doesn't match either of them wtf?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink, I went to one Wild site, after a Google search, and it said I was banned.
> 
> Went to the main site and it directed to an outside stream:
> 
> Brett Seacat Trial: Closing Arguments set for 1:00 today - kwch.com



Weird thanks. Have I missed much?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

I think Seacat is soo guilty.

Do wanna be cops count on the psycho list? Sorry had to ask


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> That is a lot of readingyou gave me [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]. I'm almost done. The witness statments are all over the place a lot seem to fit GZ story but some don't. What a mess. And who is the 3rd DNA thing from it doesn't match either of them wtf?



IDK, there's so much bullshit and conflicting info, it's annoying and frustrating.  I'm still annoyed with the bullshit surrounding the trial and hoping that when the evidence starts coming out, I'll have more clarity on the actual trial.   As the law reads and as the original Sanford pd reports read and as most of the witness statements read, this should be, reasonably, self defense, stand your ground, but then here comes all the emotion and bullshit and mess, putting me somewhere in the middle and, as I said before, if there is a crime the charge should be manslaughter.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink, I went to one Wild site, after a Google search, and it said I was banned.
> ...



No, she's just restating what we already know... he did it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

When she explains about the gun and the gunshot and the trajectory and the gun ending up under her, you just go, yeah DUH.  #howdoesthathappen


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Got the feed back. The prosecutor is doing a good job.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah and the gas on the pants. How did he even think this defense was going to give him a reasonable shot? Did he have the opportunity to plead?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Yeah and the gas on the pants. How did he even think this defense was going to give him a reasonable shot? Did he have the opportunity to plead?



Hubris, in a word.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

I like your sunset. It's very soothing.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

What an arrogant pig. You got that right.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Yeah and the gas on the pants. How did he even think this defense was going to give him a reasonable shot? Did he have the opportunity to plead?



Yeah, he had an opportunity to plead and he pleaded "not guilty - she did it".  lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks. Apparently my eyes were scary so I went for tranquil. I took that shortly after me moved to CA last year.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and the gas on the pants. How did he even think this defense was going to give him a reasonable shot? Did he have the opportunity to plead?
> ...



LMAO I meant did he have an deal offers


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

woah her head is gone wtf?!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I doubt it, he pled not guilty from the beginning and they've got him pretty good on M1.  I don't know why the prosecutor would give him a deal.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Here comes the premed/postmed and.... the journal.

If you're carting gas cans around after you shoot someone and lighting fires, that's pretty clear premeditation.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope those jurors are parents and they fry him for those kids.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



True but you'd be surprised how often cases are resolved with a deal just to avoid a trial.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Those poor kids. Who do they live with now anyone know?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

--April 29, 2011 shortly before 8 a.m. Vashti drops the kids off at daycare.
--Brett is at work, in his office, legal papers on his desk, at 10 a.m.
--noon-Vashti goes for lunch with her work friend. Vashti bought a $50 money order for parenting classes.
--Brett asks a coworker for a overhead projector. Said he needed it to research a fraud thing.
--Later in the day BS was seen taking the projector back to the old dorms.
--at 1600 Brett torches two hard drives, says he has to get rid of them. Also destroyed cell phones.
--4:53 p.m. texting between Vashti and Brett
--5:25 Vashti picks the kids up from daycare
--Later in the day Vashti is texting her friend about a treadmill.
--Further into the evening around 9 p.m. texts another person, Jill, that Vashti allows Brett to stay until Sunday at noon.
--1111 p.m. Vashti is on Facebook accepting friend requests. Logs off.
Gunshot heard by Smith
--Smith was clear between the sound of a tree limb falling and a gunshot.
--3:15 a.m.
--that is when Brett killed Vashti
--911 call happened at 3:54 a.m.
--Brett has time to stage the crime scene inside and out.
--Has to plant the journal, leave the truck keys for himself
--Inside he has to find Vashti's cell to make it look like she called him
--has to get rid of some of his clothing
--has to get the gas cans
--has to get his cell phone
--has to get the boys out
--then has to call 911

--3:51 a.m. is the call from Vashti's cell to Brett's cell, call is 4 min long
--3:54 a.m. is the call to 911
--Police are dispatched, jury saw in car video
--calls his Dad and calls Connie Suderman, this is minutes after his wife's death
--video from Shawn Harper who recorded the fire, concentration is in the south part of the house
--4:40 a.m. police are interviewing Brett
--9:30 a.m. Brett calls Connie and tells her that he killed Vashti, it's his fault
--That Saturday night is the night that Vashti had planned to go out with her friends.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Seacat's defense attorney reminds me of a professor I had. It was a 7:30 AM class, and the guy often  almost put himself to sleep. Even Nurmi had more enthusiasm and vigor in closing.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Its back. I'm curious what would be the relevance of the hard drives and cell phones he burned I mean how could they be incriminating? I feel like that might be a red herring


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Seacat's defense attorney reminds me of a professor I had. It was a 7:30 AM class, and the guy often  almost put himself to sleep. Even Nurmi had more enthusiasm and vigor in closing.



So true. I had one of those too.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh and Testa wasn't he on the phone with 911 at the time he got the kids out?


----------



## animallover (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey everyone. Tink I thought he didn't call 911 till after he had got the kids in the car and the dogs. Just not sure though.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Did you see the trial  the day when music and sound from an exercise class was piped in due to an issue with wireless mics?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Oh and Testa wasn't he on the phone with 911 at the time he got the kids out?



I think he said when he went back in after the kids were already out.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not sure I didn't watch this whole trial but I thought he had said he was running through the house with the phone and he didn't realize he had the phone. 

This is so ridiculous even if I could suspend my disbelief and give the benefit of the doubt to what this guy is saying how the hell do u explain someone shooting themselves behind the ear? No one would ever do that. That is absurd.

Oh the pros just said he was on the call with vashti still while this is happening thats my answer. You were right Paula.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

did he just say "I'm sure the prosecution will say in the last part of their clothing" ?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Supposedly he went back in to get Vashti's body, then decided the fire was too hot. But earlier the voice in his head said that she was dead, so it made zero sense.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Vashti's phone called his phone at 3:51, 3 minutes before the 911 call.

Eh??

I missed the part where he explained that away.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

No one will ever call this man a firecracker.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Vashti's phone called his phone at 3:51, 3 minutes before the 911 call.
> 
> Eh??
> 
> I missed the part where he explained that away.



8 seconds to get up the stairs and in the room, and then have voices talking in his head. Things happen quickly with Brett.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

PS Today is National Hoodie Day.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

God this guy is so boring! 
What do you guys thing why wouldn't there be blood on him from shooting her?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Vashti's phone called his phone at 3:51, 3 minutes before the 911 call.
> ...



LOL 

And the call lasted 4 minutes, isn't she dead?  Who's calling him?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Supposedly he went back in to get Vashti's body, then decided the fire was too hot. But earlier the voice in his head said that she was dead, so it made zero sense.



I wouldn't say it is contradictory for that part per say. He went back to get her body... I'm not saying thats what happened at all just that it doesn't not make sense.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> God this guy is so boring!
> What do you guys thing why wouldn't there be blood on him from shooting her?



He got rid of those clothes.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


He claims he didn't realize he was still on the phone.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > God this guy is so boring!
> ...



That's what I was thinking too. So he did this before he set the place on fire?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

*Reasonable* doubt, not insane fantasy driven doubt.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Of course. Then he set the fire thinking everything would be destroyed beyond observable evidence.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Those poor kids. Who do they live with now anyone know?



Vashti's family. 

A first court date


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



That's right.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



He got rid of them - he had a lot of time between the shot and the 911 call.  Busy busy.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL yes I know. 

Whats the deal with this funeral expenses notes I haven't heard about this?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Those poor kids. Who do they live with now anyone know?
> ...



Link doesn't work


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And that makes sense because....

I'm still missing it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

No one said it made sense lol
He's claiming he was running around trying to get the kids out and carry her and didn't realize he still had the phone connected. 

My guess is he originally was trying to make it look like a real conversation happened but then it didn't fit this narrative.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> No one said it made sense lol
> He's claiming he was running around trying to get the kids out and carry her and didn't realize he still had the phone connected.
> 
> My guess is he originally was trying to make it look like a real conversation happened but then it didn't fit this narrative.



Yep, it doesn't fit the narrative or the lie cover up for it not fitting the narrative either.  LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Perry mason moment!

*wrong kind of tape creates gasoline on pants!*


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

WHat? I walked away for a minute now I'm confused.


----------



## animallover (Jun 10, 2013)

Shows what kinda person Seacat is. Imo.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQFS6jgS8SE&feature=youtube_gdata_player][KS] Family of Vashti Seacat pleads with ex-cop for grave marker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Perry mason moment!
> 
> *wrong kind of tape creates gasoline on pants!*



Just like my professor, I'd have to go home and read the book to see what the lecture was about. Or, I'd have to borrow your notes today. My head almost hit the desk and I'm almost in full drool mode.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> WHat? I walked away for a minute now I'm confused.



Tink, it wouldn't have mattered if you had been here. I think this man may be the cure for my terrible insomnia.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> WHat? I walked away for a minute now I'm confused.



I have no idea.  It's the Grasping At Straws and Unicorns Defense strategy.

Something...not the right tape on the evidence bag...something... THAT's why the gas is on his pants... something.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't watch that right now I'm watching the closing but I'll watch after. Has he seen or spoken to his kids in all this time? They were young enough they may not even remember him. If by some crazy miracle he gets off he will get them ugh


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Perry mason moment!
> ...



Me too!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

"we've all had our hair singed"...something something


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL you guys are funny today. Possibly funnier than usual.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

He literally made me lol with the fire thing. Walking through fire, standing in fire.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> LOL you guys are funny today. Possibly funnier than usual.



Well, get back to us when you know for certain.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

something...he went to the daycare...something something...talked to the people at the daycare...something something...told them no more daycare because she killed herself..something something


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

something something... major depressive disorder...something something...instead of major depressive episode...something... something else depressive....something... depressed...depressing...something...7 hours...something


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

He does have some fancy hand gestures, I'll give him that.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah right. With every question, he answered, "I don't remember"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> He does have some fancy hand gestures, I'll give him that.



Good he's got something fancy going on or all would be lost.

"I'm sorry...old age" something.  LOL

Well that explains everything.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

He's asking the jury about when they were told something something.

ha ha

When was that again?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

I was just listening to the audio no watching what happened with the old age?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

God help us, how long is this text message exchange he's going to read.   Cracking me up when he reads the "LOL",  something something LOL, something something LOL.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> I was just listening to the audio no watching what happened with the old age?



He had to take a pause for his old age.  I'm not watching the screen. 

TW - did he grab for his walker when he said that?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

It sounds like a woman who was afraid of divorcing this asshole, not someone conflicted about leaving.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL me too. Is he a PD? He's terrible. He doesn't seem like he even believes what he is spewing which is a big problem for him.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I was just listening to the audio no watching what happened with the old age?
> ...



Haha! 

Put the reading glasses on in dramatic form.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Please, yes, let's talk about the evidence since that's why we're all here.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



It does for me.

"The two boys, who were taken into police custody after Seacat's arrest Friday, are now staying with Vashti's family members, her brother, Rich Forrest, said Monday."

Taken from the link above.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Wrong bag BDU's, wrong bag BDU's.

Blah blah.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Lots of pointing.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

OOh, double handed points!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Lots of pointing.



That's just rude.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of pointing.
> ...



It was up in the air.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

thiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy minutes left.

<jurors take collective sigh>


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

He must have taken a course by that Yosemite Sam woman who appears on Dr. Drew all the time. He's constantly pointing and waving his arms.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

He must have taken a course by that Yosemite Sam woman who appears on Dr. Drew all the time. He's constantly pointing and waving his arms.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Off topic because this guy bores me so my mind is wandering. Did anything ever come from that OJ hearing?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

2 firemen on one hose...something something... that's important...something...because they sprayed the bed..something...that's important...something.

HA HA!  And the point of that was the hose maybe sprayed her over on the gun.

Good one!


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Off topic because this guy bores me so my mind is wandering. Did anything ever come from that OJ hearing?



Hmm, forgot about that. No idea.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

TINK

There were 4 shots and 2 in the thigh and THE HOSE DID IT!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

1 in the neck, 2 in the thigh, 1 didn't hit her.

She shot herself with the one and the hose shot off the gun 3 more time.

STOP.  Let me have this moment, I have now heard e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 1 in the neck, 2 in the thigh, 1 didn't hit her.
> 
> She shot herself with the one and the hose shot off the gun 3 more time.
> 
> STOP.  Let me have this moment, I have now heard e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g.



No wonder Brett called fireman morons!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 1 in the neck, 2 in the thigh, 1 didn't hit her.
> ...



Stupid fireman shot my wife in the thigh twice with their hose!

I'm laughing my ass off.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

So wait, she never really intended to leave him, so then what was she so freakin' depressed about?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh she was suddenly devastatingly depressed about childhood sexual abuse.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TINK
> 
> There were 4 shots and 2 in the thigh and THE HOSE DID IT!



WHAT?! She shot herself in the thigh before suicide? That can not really be his story... are you serious? I missed that one. I told you this guy causes me to tune in and out.

Question did they ever get the people she supposedly had these affairs with to confirm? If not then I call bullshit.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So wait, she never really intended to leave him, so then what was she so freakin' depressed about?



I think you just answered your own question lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TINK
> ...



Well according to Unicorn Man, the hose may have done it but who knows!?  Even he's not going to fully commit to that bullshit.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

OMG how did I miss the hose shot her. That is the most ridiculous thing that he could have said in a trial chocked full of ridiculousness. This is even worse than Jodi's story and I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Beating a dead horse, not beating a horse to death. He's like my grandpa, who messes up old adages, lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



So George Z punched himself in the nose too, huh?  Then while he was at it and the cops are on the way he decided to slam the back of his head into the pavement just to make his story believable?  And you are calling my comments BS?  Last night you said you werent even following it...today you are weeding thru the BS?  You and TW have become very defensive with just a difference of opinion.  If you dispute my assumptions then show some facts that combat it....dont generalize.

Im with Testa, was there a 3rd person, a ninja that caused the injuries?  We are way off if we cant even agree on who caused the injuries to George....Hell even the neighbor who called 911 saw the two fighting.  How convenient for MSNBC to edit that portion out and of course edit other portions in....its being made to be racial to inflame and intimidate a prospective jury.

GZ was not breaking any laws either by even following a suspicious person with the cops on the phone....he was told to stop following because if the person is suspicious, then it would be dangerous to follow someone...he wasnt breaking any laws.  Maybe Trayvon should have asked why he was being followed before he just started throwing punches.  GZ was on his way back to his car and was almost there....when he was told to stop following he went back to his car....it was at that time that he was assaulted....before the shot went off, it was GZ who was the victim...he wasnt breaking any laws either and was assaulted.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Back to depression...something...depressed...something...depressive

Who is accepting friend requests on FB, $50 money order to a class, party on Saturday all the while plotting in a couple hours going to shoot yourself in the leg and the neck and set fire to a couple places in the house while your kids are sleeping.

#unicorns
#rainbows


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

The prosecutor should just stand up for her rebuttal and say Can you believe that bullshit he's trying to sell you? Neither can I. I rest my case. Watch out for shooting hoses.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

"Reasonable doubt is like a brick wall". (And he hit a wall with this bullshit, that's for sure).


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Beating a dead horse, not beating a horse to death. He's like my grandpa, who messes up old adages, lol.



LOL, I caught that.  Not beat the horse, beat the horse, something like that.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There's a separate thread. We've been warned.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Your Troy is showing. Don't accuse me of becoming defensive because I disagree with you. You see how that can be turned around the same way. Go read the rest of the conversation then come back. Testa gave me a good report to read. And I did provide the autopsy report. Theres so much BS in this case like testa said better wait for trial. Apparently theres even a 3rd set of DNA wtf. It's all a mess.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

How long will the jury be out? Wagers?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Were we warned?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> How long will the jury be out? Wagers?



Hmmmmmmmmm...

2-3 days, they'll be back by end of week.

I'm pretty sure the hose shooting her may have put them over the edge.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> How long will the jury be out? Wagers?



Pros still gets to rebutt right?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Well, we were told to converse about it elsewhere on a new thread or existing one and personally I like that, because at least here there can be an escape from it, KWIM?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think there was a real warning just a bunch or paranoia. LOL I thought we were going to change the topic to random trials that interest us


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



No that was a member wanting to jump in with us.

I hit Intense and she didn't say anything.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > How long will the jury be out? Wagers?
> ...



Yeah. I almost wish it was Juan Martinez. You can almost imagine wiping up the dripping sarcasm that would ensue in response to the hose defense.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Pros do rebuttal in 30, juror instructions, back in 3 days with M1.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



Can not WAIT for the hose rebuttal.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know how this place operates. I guess I misinterpreted whatever happened. I don't know who is and isn't a moderator.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think this jury will even be gone 2 days but that's just because I don't think a real defense was presented but I could be wrong wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I don't know how this place operates. I guess I misinterpreted whatever happened. I don't know who is and isn't a moderator.



The member that asked us to start a new one has been reading this one, I think.   It's fine as long as we don't hear back from Intense or someone else that says MODERATOR in blue.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it's pretty insane that I asked for my account to be deleted at WAT and now I can't read there or watch live-streams. That's kind of an over reaction, no?


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

TW you should be able to read and watch as long as you don't try to log in. That's weird. You were able to watch on friday no?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW you should be able to read and watch as long as you don't try to log in. That's weird. You were able to watch on friday no?



Yeah, but today it only had an outside link, unless it was the same for everyone?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW you should be able to read and watch as long as you don't try to log in. That's weird. You were able to watch on friday no?



It wouldn't let me read, not that I wanted to. I went to the forum by mistake, through a bad search response. It said I couldn't read, etc because I was banned. I never tried to log in.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

WAT doesn't seem to hire camera people anyway. They use other news crews feeds, so it's not a big loss.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW you should be able to read and watch as long as you don't try to log in. That's weird. You were able to watch on friday no?
> ...



I just went and looked apparently they had some issue with the stream this morning that's probably why.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Okay, thanks Tinkster.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Yep. the tackle box, told ya.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll tell you what I absolutely can not stand when discussing any trials... I can not stand when things are asserted as fact when they are not. If its your belief then state that it is your belief or say I think. I can not stand trying to figure out what happened among all these fake facts. 

This is a public service announcement.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

No sheet rock on her that moved her, or water that moved the gun. 

She should be FAR more sarcastic. She is being too nice about the hose defense.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> I'll tell you what I absolutely can not stand when discussing any trials... I can not stand when things are asserted as fact when they are not. If its your belief then state that it is your belief or say I think. I can not stand trying to figure out what happened among all these fake facts.
> 
> This is a public service announcement.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink wrote:

"There seems to be a lot of assumptions out there depending on what side you are leaning towards."

Yeah....including yours...do you even know where he was when he was assaulted?  Where was he when he got off the phone with 911, then where did the fight take place?....does that suggest he was continuing to follow or going back to his car?

He did not pursue the stand your ground law because he technically followed the person on foot...however, claiming self defense in Florida is a better option because you can defend yourself if you  are in fear for your life of serious injury...so he is using the defense that actually happened and not trimming his story to be stand your ground....thats why.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If we're going to discuss Z, we have to do it without personal attacks on others opinions, etc. and do it on the evidence - it's the only way it will work because everyone has an opinion and it's a charged subject.  So I think we should, but be respectful of others opinions and questions which means you're going to have to keep your Troy in your pants for the most part.  Except the funny Troy, that one can pop out whenever.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

"She's a nice lady". 
Midwesterners are so polite.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink wrote:
> 
> "There seems to be a lot of assumptions out there depending on what side you are leaning towards."
> 
> ...



That's not why he didn't pursue stand your ground, he didn't because the judge would rule on that hearing, the judge is not pro-defense, I seriously doubt she would be the judge who would rule stand your ground without holding it over for trial and taking that kind of heat for that decision.  M O'M knows all that and if he did that hearing, she ruled to go to trial, that casts the shadow of guilt, even though it's not "guilt", it looks like guilt for the jurors.  So it was a smart move to avoid that and take a chance on the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Dang it!  Save the Z thing for a minute!  We're on rebuttal on the hose shooting!


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

I will be happy to discuss Z with anyone but Troy because he obviously is not able to not be aggressive and asserts things as facts that aren't. If you can tone it down and say when things are just what you think then we can discuss it Troy but as of right now you aren't doing that.

For right now can we stick to Seacat because this is interesting.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

She's losing me now. Who brings up, in a counseling session, what gun is a good one kill yourself with?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



You are the one accusing of "spouting BS"...I was only stating my opinion and what I have learned from the case so far...in the meantime you went from knowing nothing about the case to judging assumptions...which one is it.  You are accusing of assumptions and dont even know the case yet?  How do you know they are assumptions.

I think its a pretty good assumption that GZ didnt cause his own injuries that night....you are suggesting that because no dna was in TMs fingernails that he may have...very strange to me.  Even the family isnt debating that trayvon and GZ had a fight that night.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

"Brett's bad luck"...


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "Brett's bad luck"...



Yeah...that's what you call it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't hear that he had up a PPT about how to do a fire.

LOL

Man, this guy.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> She's losing me now. Who brings up, in a counseling session, what gun is a good one kill yourself with?



She doesn't need all this, she has a clear shot to the jugular.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> She's losing me now. Who brings up, in a counseling session, what gun is a good one kill yourself with?



Yeah that is really weird.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



She was asking.  STOP, we're still on discovery on the Z trial.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

She's a little flat. She could be shooting fireworks in response to this nonsense.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Brett has a lot of bad luck lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> I will be happy to discuss Z with anyone but Troy because he obviously is not able to not be aggressive and asserts things as facts that aren't. If you can tone it down and say when things are just what you think then we can discuss it Troy but as of right now you aren't doing that.
> 
> For right now can we stick to Seacat because this is interesting.



OH pulllease....go back and read your initial posts to mine....I wasnt even speaking to you and you continually insulted my comments as bs and assumptions....I didnt do that to you.  You are the one who got defensive without me even addressing you.

If you dont want to speak about the trial with me than so be it...I would prefer you catch up before you respond anyway....you are the one being offensive and defensive.

The Tink in you is showing again.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Ta-da!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

He did instructions at 11 - shit!  Did he instruct on anything other than M1 and the child charges?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

There's ONE alternate? Poor sucker.


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> He did instructions at 11 - shit!  Did he instruct on anything other than M1 and the child charges?



I missed it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Makes you go hmmmm on Judge Sherry.

Pushover.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

What time is it in Kansas?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

tink said:


> what time is it in kansas?



4


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> There's ONE alternate? Poor sucker.



I think they had more but they lost some jurors


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > There's ONE alternate? Poor sucker.
> ...



Did they get hosed?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



OMG...here we go again...I wasnt the one snapping at anyone.  I was talking about the case...I didnt insult anyone until I was repeatedly.  TW did it this morning....Tink is doing it now...now I get the "lets be respectful of others post"....same thing happened in the last forum...same exact thing.

Why isnt tink getting the "lets be respectful"  she is the one who came on here like a bat out of hell going after all of my posts....like 4 or 5 in a row with no response from me.  I finally respond with more case stuff and now I get the lecture.

Keep the Troy in my pants?  wtf is that?


----------



## TW (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, back to work.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL I forget why but I think 2 or 3 jurors already got let go


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



I just fell off my chair laughing my ass off.

Getting hosed just took on a whole new meaning.

We need a TM.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone know how we can be notified when the verdict is in?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Anyone know how we can be notified when the verdict is in?



Maybe that local station we were watching the feed on has the text thingy.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Wild said he'll be keeping watch but I am not on twitter that much.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink last night:

(referring to the GZ trial)
"Oh yeah I'm not following that too closely. I'm interested but I don't really want to invest the time and there is a lot of controversy."


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink last night:
> 
> (referring to the GZ trial)
> "Oh yeah I'm not following that too closely. I'm interested but I don't really want to invest the time and there is a lot of controversy."



Okay, she's playing catch up now!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Once we've learned the jury has reached a verdict, we will announce that they will read the verdict shortly through Twitter (www.twitter.com/kwch12) on our Facebook page and via a "PUSH" alert through the KWCH 12 App (Note: Push alerts are only available for users on Apple devices)

Someone red bold *VERDICT*  if you hear.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Testa send me an @ metnion tweet when you hear please


----------



## Intense (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



If you are referencing on site threads and the participants here don't have a problem with it, we are fine with it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Intense!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Intense said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



We were getting off topic, watched the Seacat closing today and started in on Zimmerman.  Jodi trial lull.

Just wanted to make sure getting off topic was okay.   We should probably change the thread name to All Hot Trial Talk.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Testa send me an @ metnion tweet when you hear please



HTH do I do that?

Oh, you want me on the Tweeter?  

ha ha

Okay.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes thanks! That way if you @me on there I can get it on my phone I'm heading out for a bit


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Tink said:


> Testa send me an @ metnion tweet when you hear please



Okay, that's the place for updates for sure:

Jurors have decided to come back first thing tomorrow to start their deliberations in the #Seacat trial. #KWCH12


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]  with open arms... It's all about trial talk.


----------



## Tink (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome mebelle!

It's not always trial talk sometimes its just psycho or current event talk lol


----------



## TW (Jun 11, 2013)

So I caught about two minutes of Nancy Grace, which is punishment enough, and apparently she is finding ways to continue to discuss Arias. But that isn't what caught my attention. She pronounced _*Einstein*_ as _*EYE-IN-Stein*_. I've never heard that before. If she wanted to be accurate in the Hebrew pronunciation, she would have needed to add the SHH sound. Anyway, that was all that I found tolerable/interesting about her show.


----------



## TW (Jun 11, 2013)

So what's the hold up on the guilty verdict for Seacat? Bunch of hosers?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> So I caught about two minutes of Nancy Grace, which is punishment enough, and apparently she is finding ways to continue to discuss Arias. But that isn't what caught my attention. She pronounced _*Einstein*_ as _*EYE-IN-Stein*_. I've never heard that before. If she wanted to be accurate in the Hebrew pronunciation, she would have needed to add the SHH sound. Anyway, that was all that I found tolerable/interesting about her show.



She claimed BREAKING NEWS again! Reality is, it's old news from last week. LOL She was saying Martinez is ready to pick another round of jurors and that he just released his witness list. The truth is, the state turned over their witness list last week on the 3rd. Is NG a week behind on what the rest of us know?


----------



## TW (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > So I caught about two minutes of Nancy Grace, which is punishment enough, and apparently she is finding ways to continue to discuss Arias. But that isn't what caught my attention. She pronounced _*Einstein*_ as _*EYE-IN-Stein*_. I've never heard that before. If she wanted to be accurate in the Hebrew pronunciation, she would have needed to add the SHH sound. Anyway, that was all that I found tolerable/interesting about her show.
> ...



So you estimate it's only a week?


----------



## TW (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm surprised she was aware that there was a jury verdict in on guilt or innocence.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

Trialwatcher said:


> I'm surprised she was aware that there was a jury verdict in on guilt or innocence.



I started watching her show just before the Casey Anthony trial. At that time, she was more current on what was going on and didn't seem to rely on others for all of her information like she now does. Jane Valez Mitchell has gone downhill too in her show. Both seem to be grasping in the air blindfolded on the things they report or gossip about. I've gotten to where if there is nothing truly new on the news, I don't bother flipping channels to see if one of them (NG & JVM) has new info. I'd rather watch cartoons or play video games with my kids than to hear the same stuff brought up over and over.


----------



## TW (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trialwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised she was aware that there was a jury verdict in on guilt or innocence.
> ...



Watching Nancy Grace, watching cartoons, what's the difference? ;-P


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Does she still say bombshell tonight! During the Casey trial she used to say that every night and it was almost always old news.
Aye you say he released the witness list? Who's on it...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Trialwatcher said:
> ...



One is worth watching, the other isn't. Spongebob definitely makes more sense!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> Does she still say bombshell tonight! During the Casey trial she used to say that every night and it was almost always old news.
> Aye you say he released the witness list? Who's on it...



I haven't seen it for myself, but it's in the case history.

Criminal Court Case Information - Case History


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey all. The zimmerman trial has started up again. But I haven't heard about the seacat trial. Have any of you?


----------



## TW (Jun 11, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey all. The zimmerman trial has started up again. But I haven't heard about the seacat trial. Have any of you?



The jurors are deliberating.


----------



## TW (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> Does she still say bombshell tonight! During the Casey trial she used to say that every night and it was almost always old news.
> Aye you say he released the witness list? Who's on it...



I would like to see it too.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't hate me:

Levi Chavez, former Albuquerque (that's a dumb word), killed wife or did she commit suicide, she left a note and everything.  There's a How to Kill Your Wife and Make it Look Like a Suicide for Dummies book out there we don't know about.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R2og6HHgio]Jury hears Chavez 911 calls - YouTube[/ame]

Levi Chavez trial set to begin | Albuquerque News - KOAT Home


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys just got back from the dentist. Anything from the Seacat jury?

A friend of mine made a point yesterday about why the seacat stuff is so sloppy is it possible he killed her in a rage and then tried to cover it up. The reason I said no on this is because of the projector to forge the note but it does sorta explain the stupid places for the shots.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Don't hate me:
> 
> Levi Chavez, former Albuquerque (that's a dumb word), killed wife or did she commit suicide, she left a note and everything.  There's a How to Kill Your Wife and Make it Look Like a Suicide for Dummies book out there we don't know about.
> 
> ...



Hmm this one could have some reasonable doubt but I don't know all the facts. Interesting. Is this current? You know another thing I thought about is with this day in age and social media these ass clowns forging suicide notes is really dumb especially Seacat he had access to her phone, go put up a facebook status saying good bye


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

Everybody lighten up....its summertime...schools out....live free....be happy....wash the car....plant some flowers....go have a cocktail...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=def3ob2h-1s]Iggy Pop - Real Wild Child (Wild One) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Don't hate me:
> ...



It just started.

We've been over on the Zimmerman thread some today.


----------



## TW (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> Hey guys just got back from the dentist. Anything from the Seacat jury?
> 
> A friend of mine made a point yesterday about why the seacat stuff is so sloppy is it possible he killed her in a rage and then tried to cover it up. The reason I said no on this is because of the projector to forge the note but it does sorta explain the stupid places for the shots.



It's the same thing as with Arias, seething, raging and planning, but not thinking straight because the anger/emotion is driving the actions and not the reasoning portion of the brain. Right? Passionately premeditated, as we say.

I have been working and haven't checked up on Seacat either.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

What's going on with Z test?

I hope the jury on seacaty comes back today.

Testa damn you I'm interested in that case but "Ain't nobody got time for that"


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

OMG I'm watching SVU and its an episode with a 10 year old that seems to be a psychopath. I can't imagine.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> What's going on with Z test?
> 
> I hope the jury on seacaty comes back today.
> 
> Testa damn you I'm interested in that case but "Ain't nobody got time for that"



Well come on over...TW...you too.

Us four solved one case together....we can solve another...and this one is gonna be a doozy!!!

No anal sex in this one, but we do have  and


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> What's going on with Z test?
> 
> I hope the jury on seacaty comes back today.
> 
> Testa damn you I'm interested in that case but "Ain't nobody got time for that"



They're picking the jury, you can sit that out.   Jump over on the thread once in a while:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial.html

Just get some #tequila and you can handle it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > What's going on with Z test?
> ...



Shit!  That's right, no anal sex.  Well forget it then.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

*verdict*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

WATCH LIVE: Jury reaches verdict in Brett Seacat murder trial - kwch.com


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Testa you rock!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

GOSH DANGIT!  I can't find anyone or myself in all these threads!

TINK!  Yay you're here.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WATCH LIVE: Jury reaches verdict in Brett Seacat murder trial - kwch.com



Waiting on em to start!


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Seacat looks nervous.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

*All Rise!*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

Guilty M1, and count 2, 3, and 4!


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Damnit I can't see his face!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

*M1*

Holy crap - they're throwing the book at him!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Oops Juror 8 was crying.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

One juror was crying did you catch that


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *M1*
> 
> Holy crap - they're throwing the book at him!



Goes to show that he didn't fool anyone but himself.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *M1*
> ...



WOOT!  Another psycho bites the dust.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I guess that settles that....what state was this in?  This jury didnt mess around....6 hours...done!

Is there a sentencing phase or has that been determined...I heard something about parole eligible at the age of 85 as a possibility.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Wonder why she was crying.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Well I guess that settles that....what state was this in?  This jury didnt mess around....6 hours...done!
> 
> Is there a sentencing phase or has that been determined...I heard something about parole eligible at the age of 85 as a possibility.



KS

The judge wasn't taking any crap either.  "I've already ruled on that, we're done!"


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Not sure yet when sentencing is but no DP in there I guess. They said something about life with parole after 50 years. Oh I think sentencing now


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> Wonder why she was crying.



It's probably very emotionally draining to sit through a trial and render a decision over someone's life.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Did he really think the hose shot his wife and all that other crap he cooked up was going to fly?


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Sentencing later I guess. Pros is seaking hard sentencing it says. She said hard 50 what does that mean no parole for 50 years? Do they not have LWOP. 50 at this age is pretty much that anyway I guess


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> Wonder why she was crying.



It's possible it's about the kids. They didn't lose just one parent; they lost both. Add to that the nightmare they had to go through when their father commited the crime, watching their house burn, etc. If I were a juror on that trial, that's who I'd be crying for.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did he really think the hose shot his wife and all that other crap he cooked up was going to fly?



LOL. I can't see his face to see if he seemed surprised or not. I think sentencing is going to be July 1


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Good point Aye. My feed went out I don't know why the sentencing will be I think they asked for 60 days.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

The difference in the demeanor of Arias & Seacat as opposed to Zimmerman is very telling. Arias & Seacat gave the impression everyone would believe them regardless of what lies they wove and neither appeared upset or bothered by what they were accused of. Zimmerman has so far looked the opposite; he looks scared at times, worried at others. Anyone else notice the differences?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

My feed died too, refresh the page.  There's a lot of family/prosecutor hugging.

I think sentencing is in 50 days.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree for the most part but I think there were times where Arias definitely looked scared.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The difference in the demeanor of Arias & Seacat as opposed to Zimmerman is very telling. Arias & Seacat gave the impression everyone would believe them regardless of what lies they wove and neither appeared upset or bothered by what they were accused of. Zimmerman has so far looked the opposite; he looks scared at times, worried at others. Anyone else notice the differences?



Yes.  Very distinct.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm watching HLN about it for the moment


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> I agree for the most part but I think there were times where Arias definitely looked scared.



Not until the end.  I don't think she got it until about the 4th juror said "guilty", 1, 2 and 3 there was still hope in her eyes one of them would say DANG!  I meant not guilty!  Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah but while she was awaiting it she seemed a bit nervous at times. She would come in and out of it.

Anyway Seacat sentencing 8/5


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> Yeah but while she was awaiting it she seemed a bit nervous at times. She would come in and out of it.
> 
> Anyway Seacat sentencing 8/5



I guess it doesn't matter, he's not going anywhere lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm peaking in on that levi one lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Speaking of JoJo, I guess she's mentally ill now:
Jodi Arias Trial: Lawyers Say she is 'Mentally Ill' : News : Headlines & Global News


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

The only thing Arias is afraid of is not being the center of attention and not getting her way. She could care less about anyone or anything else unless it's someone or something she can use to get her way.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I guess Seacats gig on American Idol is up.  Whodathunkit?


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

Live press conference brett seacat trial to begin in a moment.

WATCH LIVE: Reaction to Brett Seacat guilty verdict - kwch.com


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Speaking of JoJo, I guess she's mentally ill now:
> Jodi Arias Trial: Lawyers Say she is 'Mentally Ill' : News : Headlines & Global News



Funny how the defense fought to try and disprove the prosecution's witness on BPD; now the defense accepts it and is going to use it. I thought they weren't allowed to change strategies at this point, but who knows!


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Speaking of JoJo, I guess she's mentally ill now:
> Jodi Arias Trial: Lawyers Say she is 'Mentally Ill' : News : Headlines & Global News



Didn't they say that a few weeks ago? I dub thee Nancy Grace for today.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The only thing Arias is afraid of is not being the center of attention and not getting her way. She could care less about anyone or anything else unless it's someone or something she can use to get her way.



Which is why she would be afraid of being found guilty, not much getting your way in prison or on death row.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of JoJo, I guess she's mentally ill now:
> ...



I don't think its considered a change of strategy so much as that if that's what the jury believed it was and it was considered proven then why not go with it. What are they going to keep arguing self defense when obviously the jury didn't buy it and the new jury has to go with the previous findings.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Who is doing this press conference do we know?

Thanks [MENTION=43886]animallover[/MENTION]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of JoJo, I guess she's mentally ill now:
> ...



JW and the Nurmster made a statement to the AZ paper a few days ago that that's their story and they're sticking to it.


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

Not sure Tink but its taking awhile to get started.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Who's this girl they are talking to is it Vashti's niece? What a pretty girl poor thing.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

OH wow I thought this girl was a teen she looks so young but she just said her husband.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> Who's this girl they are talking to is it Vashti's niece? What a pretty girl poor thing.




Agree....really cute!!


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> Who's this girl they are talking to is it Vashti's niece? What a pretty girl poor thing.



That's what I'm thinking. Her father is vashtis brother. I think but not sure.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

This press conference is taking forever


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

Does that news lady not know the live feed is on?...LMAO


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> This press conference is taking forever



I agree totally!


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Who's this girl they are talking to is it Vashti's niece? What a pretty girl poor thing.
> ...



Her mother is Vashti's sister last name forrest


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

animallover said:


> Does that news lady not know the live feed is on?...LMAO



Apparently not. Bunch of idiots lol

apparently its hot.


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Does that news lady not know the live feed is on?...LMAO
> ...





ROFL.....


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Well that was lame


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

Wth? That couldn't have been all of it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

Why do these spouses seem to think they can get away with killing the other spouse?


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn what a waist of time that was. Sorry Tink.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Where the hell is everyone???  I've been jumping from Z to here, dammit!  LOL!  And I missed the Seacat presser too so cannot comment on it.  Bummer.  I'm such a trial loser today!  8-(


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

I know GOSH DANGIT!  I was over on the other one looking for you, I can't find you, can't find anyone, can't find myself!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Why do these spouses seem to think they can get away with killing the other spouse?



Crap I replaced my good signature file with you, this is why:

*Psycho Alert!*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Why do these spouses seem to think they can get away with killing the other spouse?



They think they're smarter than they actually are.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Does that news lady not know the live feed is on?...LMAO
> ...



Hosers.


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Where the hell is everyone???  I've been jumping from Z to here, dammit!  LOL!  And I missed the Seacat presser too so cannot comment on it.  Bummer.  I'm such a trial loser today!  8-([/QUOTE
> 
> Been here but views I don't count. Lol...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

animallover said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell is everyone???  I've been jumping from Z to here, dammit!  LOL!  And I missed the Seacat presser too so cannot comment on it.  Bummer.  I'm such a trial loser today!  8-([/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Where the hell is everyone???  I've been jumping from Z to here, dammit!  LOL!  And I missed the Seacat presser too so cannot comment on it.  Bummer.  I'm such a trial loser today!  8-(



You didn't miss much trust me.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I know GOSH DANGIT!  I was over on the other one looking for you, I can't find you, can't find anyone, can't find myself!



That's why I never left this thread because I didn't want to deal with looking for everyone and more hostile territory.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it true there are a bunch of people trying to get on the Z jury?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> Is it true there are a bunch of people trying to get on the Z jury?



Um, well one lady had a slip of the tongue and said "I couldn't be lucky enough (to get on the jury)", she had several other slips also, including her glaring bias.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I know GOSH DANGIT!  I was over on the other one looking for you, I can't find you, can't find anyone, can't find myself!
> ...



 [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION], [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] and I shut them down.  There were a lot of turtles involved - Aye was on a turtle roll today.   She even had one eating a Dorito. 

There's a law degree girl over there, she's good on the facts [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION].


----------



## animallover (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok so I'm gonna swim since they put the smack down on Seacat! Talk to yall later. Have a good evening.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true there are a bunch of people trying to get on the Z jury?
> ...



WOW. People are so stupid it amazes me every day. What other slips do tell. And biased in which direction?


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Doritos?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

I just don't like the "L'il Trayvon" stuff.  Unproductive.  

Yes, Tink...lots of nasties on other threads.  But it's so confusing bouncing from thread to thread.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

25 - Is that you in your creeping-in-the-neighbor's-backyards-changing-their-channels outfit?

(I asked on Z thread but you're over here.  UGH)


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Why do these spouses seem to think they can get away with killing the other spouse?
> ...



Well I think they are a bunch of dodos...I mean from the get go they are the number one suspect....and whats with all of them trying to stage suicides...lol.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Do a lap for me, Paula!  See you later


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25 - Is that you in your creeping-in-the-neighbor's-backyards-changing-their-channels outfit?
> 
> (I asked on Z thread but you're over here.  UGH)



LMAO...one of my favorite childhood memories...and I would have gotten away with it if my damn jeans wouldnt have got caught on the fence.

And no...the other hat as cutouts around the eyes and mouth...you know...incognito.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



That potential juror is based towards the prosecution.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > 25 - Is that you in your creeping-in-the-neighbor's-backyards-changing-their-channels outfit?
> ...



Just like Arias' ninjas!  LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > 25 - Is that you in your creeping-in-the-neighbor's-backyards-changing-their-channels outfit?
> ...



That was pretty funny [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] - Santy?? where are you??


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Many of them have talked about it, seen all the news, the Black Panthers, the POTUS saying "he could be my son", Jesse and Al blocking their way to the grocery store, but do not have an opinion on it and none of their friends/co-workers have an opinion either.  There are many opinionless people walking around 

<eyeroll>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



You had to be there - it was in context and a bow to Aye.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Testa - I'm following everyone between these 2 threads.  It's ridiculous!  We've gotta figure something out before Zimmerman kicks into gear.  What should we do?  Who's here?  Where's Tink, Testa, 25, TW (who doesn't want to talk Z)???  Paula and Feisty are here, yes?  Let's all get together and decide what to do.....


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I just don't like the "L'il Trayvon" stuff.  Unproductive.
> 
> Yes, Tink...lots of nasties on other threads.  But it's so confusing bouncing from thread to thread.



Ditto.

Dorito.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yeah...and where are they when all the drivebys in Chicago are going on....oh thats different....cant play the race card on those.  its getting sad to watch.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Who's watching and commenting on Z?  

Me - Yes


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa - I'm following everyone between these 2 threads.  It's ridiculous!  We've gotta figure something out before Zimmerman kicks into gear.  What should we do?  Who's here?  Where's Tink, Testa, 25, TW (who doesn't want to talk Z)???  Paula and Feisty are here, yes?  Let's all get together and decide what to do.....



You are the trial people!  From beginning to end on evidence, not all that other crap, emotion, unfounded junk and slams.   Since I went out there to the frontier, I'm thinking we can do:

#Z
Did ya hear that sh!t?

Now Tink is on the other wife killer/suicide, that may be good... that's all on Tink to let us know, lol 

#LC 
Okay, so this is getting good

#Jo
Did you hear she's mentally ill?

I can handle 1 thread with multiple stuff easier than multiple threads to find you guys.  I hate going and looking for you and somehow - we work together in some weird cyber trial way.

I don't even have to "IMO" disclaim here, we all already know all the rules.

So whatever y'all think, I'll do.  That was IMO.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa - I'm following everyone between these 2 threads.  It's ridiculous!  We've gotta figure something out before Zimmerman kicks into gear.  What should we do?  Who's here?  Where's Tink, Testa, 25, TW (who doesn't want to talk Z)???  Paula and Feisty are here, yes?  Let's all get together and decide what to do.....




Im here, but I was there before I was anywhere near here earlier

Im delving into the Z trial...just wish they would hurry up and pick the 6 lotto winners for the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Testa - I'm following everyone between these 2 threads.  It's ridiculous!  We've gotta figure something out before Zimmerman kicks into gear.  What should we do?  Who's here?  Where's Tink, Testa, 25, TW (who doesn't want to talk Z)???  Paula and Feisty are here, yes?  Let's all get together and decide what to do.....
> ...



This:
Im here, but I was there before I was anywhere near here earlier

Is actually this:


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Testa - I'm following everyone between these 2 threads.  It's ridiculous!  We've gotta figure something out before Zimmerman kicks into gear.  What should we do?  Who's here?  Where's Tink, Testa, 25, TW (who doesn't want to talk Z)???  Paula and Feisty are here, yes?  Let's all get together and decide what to do.....
> ...



Im for convening with real problem solvers...thats what I like.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

"I'm here, but I was there before I was anywhere near here earlier" is my new sig.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [I can handle 1 thread with multiple stuff easier than multiple threads to find you guys.  I hate going and looking for you and somehow - we work together in some weird cyber trial way.
> 
> I don't even have to "IMO" disclaim here, we all already know all the rules.
> 
> So whatever y'all think, I'll do.  That was IMO.



I agree.  So, we should stay here and do a mishmash stream of consciousness deal.  Whatever comes up we can comment on.  Yes?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I'm going to 2nd 25.  We can change the thread title - we just have to call on Int....  Don't say the name or they will come.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Cuckoo, cuckoo...

Im in a really good mood today.  The other good mood day is Thursday...thats the day I shower whether I need it or not...just givin ya guys a heads up...  (closest emo I could find to a bathtub...sorry)


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Testa - I thought "I" said it didn't matter what we talked about.  

3rd 25.  I always liked MacGyver.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [I can handle 1 thread with multiple stuff easier than multiple threads to find you guys.  I hate going and looking for you and somehow - we work together in some weird cyber trial way.
> ...



All vote to call on Int... for a title change? 

Thread title input:

Hot Trials
enter your title here
more title names
something else
yada yada


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

LOL 25!  I'll remember not to piss you off on your "ripe" days.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Im torn between "enter your title here" and "more title names"....can I sleep on it?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

We could call it "Legal Mishmash" or "Just the Facts" or "Psycho Awareness for Dummies"....ummmm


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

How about "All Turtles, No Trolls"?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

This emoticon really cracks me up....


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Testa, are you now a "guest"?  Or did you ditch?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Oh no...no divorce...wife died of ALS a few years back...I would never divorce...high school sweetheart.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, 25.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Changing venues...BBL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa - I'm following everyone between these 2 threads.  It's ridiculous!  We've gotta figure something out before Zimmerman kicks into gear.  What should we do?  Who's here?  Where's Tink, Testa, 25, TW (who doesn't want to talk Z)???  Paula and Feisty are here, yes?  Let's all get together and decide what to do.....



We should


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I knew there was something going on... I'm so sorry.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa, are you now a "guest"?  Or did you ditch?



I didn't ditch - I invisibled.  Where am I again?  Should I go to Z?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oh no...no divorce...wife died of ALS a few years back...I would never divorce...high school sweetheart.



 Hugs to you and your girls. I'm sorry to hear what happened, but happy they have you to raise them.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



 [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Oops, I just had a political fit in the other thread.  I need a 

#timeout


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> How about "All Turtles, No Trolls"?



I say we use this one. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Ha ha ha.

You CALLED her!!  The Gods are ascending.  Hi [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > How about "All Turtles, No Trolls"?
> ...



Fave so far.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



LMAO. opinionless people---- hmm if that saying is true does that mean they don't have any a$$holes either?

Honestly, though on this one I can see how people haven't made up their minds yet. I haven't.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Who's watching and commenting on Z?
> 
> Me - Yes



I will comment and probably watch some but I will not be devoting as much time as I did to Jodi. Also I'm not bouncing around from thread to thread haha


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Testa - I'm following everyone between these 2 threads.  It's ridiculous!  We've gotta figure something out before Zimmerman kicks into gear.  What should we do?  Who's here?  Where's Tink, Testa, 25, TW (who doesn't want to talk Z)???  Paula and Feisty are here, yes?  Let's all get together and decide what to do.....
> ...



Actually I watched that for about 5 minutes and got bored so don't count on me for it hahahah I had some things to do today and I have to work on my resume. I just got back from looking at a new place and now I am trying to get the laundry to fold itself. I'm a busy bee today.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oops, I just had a political fit in the other thread.  I need a
> 
> #timeout



LOL  I saw that!  Don't remember which ignoramous set you off but I think your comments should make them...


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Testa - I'm following everyone between these 2 threads.  It's ridiculous!  We've gotta figure something out before Zimmerman kicks into gear.  What should we do?  Who's here?  Where's Tink, Testa, 25, TW (who doesn't want to talk Z)???  Paula and Feisty are here, yes?  Let's all get together and decide what to do.....
> ...



Can someone please explain to me why its only a 6 person jury?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Good.  So Tink's at least 75% in on Z.  I think we're making progress coming to a plan on who, where, why.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> We could call it "Legal Mishmash" or "Just the Facts" or "Psycho Awareness for Dummies"....ummmm



I love legal mishmash but I also love psycho awareness. The one thing I would caution on psycho awareness is that I don't want to go in with the bias that anyone on trial is automatically a guilty psycho. But the name just makes me laugh so much.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Testa knows...something about in FL it's only a 12 person jury if it's a capital case.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Have they chosen any jurors at all yet


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



12 jurors are only required for M1 in Florida.

Weird


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

Required but they have an option right?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

There was a thing last year where some of our distant friends got hit head on... Long story short, we took the kids, brought them up to JAX to say bye to dad on life support waiting for organ donation, mom in the next icu, every bone in body broken, my DD still plays on xbox live with them, says can't come over for couple weeks because my dad is busy with Z.  They are 8 and 13 and they said OH!! Z!! And THEY! Have an opinion.  Lol it was and is that big.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> Required but they have an option right?



Option?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

So sad, Tess (that's what I'm calling you now, if it's OK.  See Z thread.).  Are the parents OK?  

How could 8 and 13 year olds have an opinion if not from their parents.  Unless...are they talking about this in elementary school where you are?


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Required but they have an option right?
> ...



Do they have to take 6 jurors or can they say they want 12?


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought we said we would be in here not the z thread?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

While I'm thinking about it...let me say, regarding Arias, I hope the DA decides to take the DP off the table and leave it up to the judge to sentence her.  I'm done.  I think if I have to see that nympho murderer again I'll lose it.  I think that's where they're leaning and I couldn't be happier!!!  Send her off to the abyss!  Done.  Done.  And done.


----------



## Tink (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree Santa, but I think they are going to try for death.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh Tink...say it isn't so!  I'm hoping the taxpayers speak up and revolt against that $$$ to be spent if they go forward.  Also, maybe the Alexander family has had enough.  They still have the civil trial to endure so maybe they can call it quits and the DA will listen?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Oh Tink...say it isn't so!  I'm hoping the taxpayers speak up and revolt against that $$$ to be spent if they go forward.  Also, maybe the Alexander family has had enough.  They still have the civil trial to endure so maybe they can call it quits and the DA will listen?



from the rumors I've read, they're pushing for dp.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 11, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial-3.html#post7361432


----------



## Tink (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Oh Tink...say it isn't so!  I'm hoping the taxpayers speak up and revolt against that $$$ to be spent if they go forward.  Also, maybe the Alexander family has had enough.  They still have the civil trial to endure so maybe they can call it quits and the DA will listen?



Everything I have read says the Alexanders still want death. Now I don't know how credible that is but from what I understand the 2 sisters are in contact with the state v jodi page on FB and that site has everyone pushing for it. It's ridiculous in my opinion for the money waste. But hey it's not my relative so what do I know


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Good morning all!

Stay off the Z thread if you know what's good for you.  Attack mode in full force!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Stay off the Z thread if you know what's good for you.  Attack mode in full force!



There's always the IGNORE button, or even better, selective ignore. I don't bother putting people on ignore; I just don't pay attention to the BS they spew.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

It says "you can't see this comment because blah is on your ignore list"

It's a zen thing.


----------



## animallover (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey good morning to all you turtles.... Hehehe I think I almost broke the thanks button catching up this morning. Lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It says "you can't see this comment because blah is on your ignore list"
> 
> It's a zen thing.



that doesn't sound like any fun. Lol Haha


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > It says "you can't see this comment because blah is on your ignore list"
> ...



Totally OT!!

On your sig - you don't have to get money, you can do a non-profit and run it through donations and volunteers.   One of my oldest friends runs EARS which is a big cat rescue (meaning lions and tigers and bears, oh my!, then some bears showed up, and some monkeys... lol)  That's how she does it.  She feeds them for the most part by she made a deal with a couple grocery stores to pick up all the food a few times a week.  You would be SHOCKED and outraged how much food is thrown away every day.  Anyhow, if there's a will, there's a way, so go do it!  

#noregrets


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello all...if this dont get ya goin...I dont know what will...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oeqMBXvGU0&feature=share]The Georgia Satellites - Hippy Hippy Shake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TW (Jun 12, 2013)

Someone probably already posted this, but:

*Arias jury foreman voted against death penalty*

Arias jury foreman voted against death penalty | azfamily.com Phoenix

He sounds reasonable enough. I disagree with the verbal abuse element, but if I accept that that part was truthful evidence for him, I can respect his perspective. I don't agree that Jodi Arias isn't a menace to society. I think she is dangerous, but hopefully, she gets LWOP. 


Also...That reporter is VERY annoying.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

TW said:


> Someone probably already posted this, but:
> 
> *Arias jury foreman voted against death penalty*
> 
> ...



I was about to post this as well.


----------



## TW (Jun 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Someone probably already posted this, but:
> ...



People were calling him a dirty old man. That's kind of bizarre.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought it was obvious from his first interview that he was one of the ones voting against death penalty....he also seemed kind of weak to me.  He lost his man card.


----------



## TW (Jun 12, 2013)

This is for Tink:


*To kill, cheetahs use agility and acceleration, not top speed*
Cats only reach half their maximum speed, rely on quick pivots to catch prey.

To kill, cheetahs use agility and acceleration, not top speed | Ars Technica


----------



## TW (Jun 12, 2013)

Have a good rest of the day. Beautiful out.


----------



## Tink (Jun 12, 2013)

TW said:


> Someone probably already posted this, but:
> 
> *Arias jury foreman voted against death penalty*
> 
> ...


Thanks TW I haven't seen this particular interview. I know a lot had assumed he voted agaisnt death but I didn't think he had said one way or the other before. I always thought he seemed one of the most reasonable of the ones I have heard even if I don't agree with everything. I'm getting a late start today, I forgot how much migraines suck :-(

Eye twitch report been gone 2-3 days!


----------



## Tink (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I thought it was obvious from his first interview that he was one of the ones voting against death penalty....he also seemed kind of weak to me.  He lost his man card.



He doesn't seem weak to me at all. In fact just the opposite that he was able to no be bullied or pressured into changing his vote by the 8 that disagreed.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was obvious from his first interview that he was one of the ones voting against death penalty....he also seemed kind of weak to me.  He lost his man card.
> ...



Perhaps...I meant by his interview...he was all about not saying what his vote was...then that evening 4 other jurors were out discussing their death penalty vote...he was either ashamed or intimidated by his own vote...that was pretty easy to spot.


----------



## animallover (Jun 12, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Someone probably already posted this, but:
> ...



Yay no eye twitching is good. But migraines are awful. Hope you feel better tink!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

[MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] replied to one of my posts...Im so happy...I think she mad at mua....shes a real pistol, that one


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Maybe he was the one asking all of the boob questions that the judge wouldnt permit...just a thought.


----------



## Tink (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Actually the jurors all agreed not to disclose their votes. He was keeping his promise, but since the others didn't have the same integrity I guess he decided what was the point.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



According to him they did...according to the others each would speak for themselves and their vote...Somehow its the ones who didnt vote death that want to keep it quiet...dont ya think?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> According to him they did...according to the others each would speak for themselves and their vote...Somehow its the ones who didnt vote death that want to keep it quiet...dont ya think?



Is he the only one that voted for Life that has come forward to say so? 

Just as a side note, any person that makes threats against any of the jurors needs to be given a mental evaluation. There's no excuse for people to do that to anyone.


----------



## animallover (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm having to give the rabbit a bath so ill catch up with yall later. He looks so pitiful. Lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Bye Paula


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > According to him they did...according to the others each would speak for themselves and their vote...Somehow its the ones who didnt vote death that want to keep it quiet...dont ya think?
> ...



I think he is....the only one Ive heard.

I agree...threats against jurors is very disturbing.


----------



## Tink (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Ive seen the others say that was the agreement.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



The agreement was that they wouldnt disclose others votes, but that they could talk about their own...that is what I have heard from at least 4 of the jurors...and that makes sense.

To me its just odd that those not voting death are hesitant to stand behind their vote in public....why are they ashamed of their vote?  Have a backbone...this was my vote and this is why...man up.


----------



## Tink (Jun 12, 2013)

I actually don't think that makes sense since process of elimination would render that pointless. Not all of the ones that voted for death spoke either. I wouldn't say its being ashamed I would say it could be 2 things, one it's a personal thing and they don't want the public attention and two there are crazies out there that are literally threatening the jurors. I wouldn't speak about it either it's no ones business really.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I don't see why TM would have GZ's DNA under his fingernails if he was punching him.  It has been a while since I punched anyone but I didn't use my fingertips when I did it... Now. maybe if TM was scratching GZ, then I could see him having GZ's DNA in his fingernails.  Just my opinion.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Tink said:


> I actually don't think that makes sense since process of elimination would render that pointless. Not all of the ones that voted for death spoke either. I wouldn't say its being ashamed I would say it could be 2 things, one it's a personal thing and they don't want the public attention and two there are crazies out there that are literally threatening the jurors. I wouldn't speak about it either it's no ones business really.



Great points all.  I think what they were trying to avoid was one juror going out and giving their vote and then outing the others votes also.  I agree, it is personal and although I wouldnt mind someone defending or explaining their own vote, I wouldnt appreciate them trying to defend mine.

I actually think that the reasoning is a combination of both ours.  The jurors voted unanimously on M1, and Exceptionally Cruel....yet only two thirds laid the hammer down.  These were DP qualified jurors that came down with verdict that warranted death penalty under AZ law...yet for personal reasons some could not take the next step.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Millly!!!!  No more long breaks for you....great to see you!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

I already had my fit on the other venue for today.  Someone go answer the new question where the name is wrong on one of them and the past 911 records are already in the media... A lot.  Pretty please with a cherry?


----------



## animallover (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I already had my fit on the other venue for today.  Someone go answer the new question where the name is wrong on one of them and the past 911 records are already in the media... A lot.  Pretty please with a cherry?



lol. I gotta check that out.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I already had my fit on the other venue for today.  Someone go answer the new question where the name is wrong on one of them and the past 911 records are already in the media... A lot.  Pretty please with a cherry?



Im game...but what do you want me to do?  Im a little slow and not understanding.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

animallover said:


> I'm having to give the rabbit a bath so ill catch up with yall later. He looks so pitiful. Lol



Love the pic...you will have to show us the finished product also.


----------



## animallover (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having to give the rabbit a bath so ill catch up with yall later. He looks so pitiful. Lol
> ...



ok I sure will. He usually loves baths but today he is grumpy and not to happy with me. Lol


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Thank you, sir!
 My life no longer revolves around the trial of the week...  or month.  More fun with my sweetie and gardening than sitting with my eyes glued to a trial.


----------



## animallover (Jun 12, 2013)

We are still glad to see you Milly.


----------



## Tink (Jun 12, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



In order to grip his bald head to slam it into the concrete and if blood was gushing out of his nose from a broken nose there should have been some. The blood especially not being on him is odd.


----------



## Tink (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I already had my fit on the other venue for today.  Someone go answer the new question where the name is wrong on one of them and the past 911 records are already in the media... A lot.  Pretty please with a cherry?



Want to hear something funny? I'm so split down the middle on this one that on here I've been arguing the GZ guilt side of things and on my other group I've been arguing the GZ innocent side haha. I just like facts.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > millyvanilly said:
> ...



LOL...I hear ya...and how is that gardening coming?  My lawn over the last few weeks has made a massive improvement.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Im  getting confused...what are you saying here?...that someone else caused the injuries?  Thats impossible.  The neighbor who observed the fight and called 911 actually took the picture of the back of his head within 3 minutes of the shooting.  See the video that Worldwatcher provided...see the ABC report.

He punched him in the nose....not odd there is no DNA in the fingernails for that one...you punch with your knuckles.

The cuts were to the back of the head, so not odd at all that no blood was on Trayvon....Trayvon would be holding the front or top of the head and slamming it to the concrete...the head is bleeding in the back and trayvon was shot soon after....this wasnt a 5 or ten minute struggle with two dudes rolling around on the grass...it was pretty quick.

Again, there isnt any dispute from the prosecution, family or anyone that I can think of  who caused the injuries to Mr Z.  But if there was the neighbor was an eyewitness and took a picture within 3 minutes of the shooting.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

HTC News


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

Prosecutor still seeking dp


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> Prosecutor still seeking dp



_Montgomery also spoke Wednesday about Arias defense attorney's assertions recently that the state is trying to impose a death sentence on a mentally ill woman.
He said she was found competent to stand trial and any statement that she isn't fit for the proceedings "is simply inaccurate."_

Prosecutors still plan to pursue death for Arias - Times-Standard Online

It does beg the question, why won't Arias and her defense team seek a life sentence, with no appeals, in order to save her from possibly being sentenced to death row?

I am wondering if she believes that the guilty verdict will somehow be overturned on appeal? Do you think that is driving her decision not to approach the prosecutors' office with a compromise? If they, and by extension Arias, are legitimately concerned about the costs to tax payers, wouldn't at least asking for a deal go further toward proving that this concern is genuine? You can't really argue, on the one hand, that the prosecutor is spending a pile of cash when your client wants to spend a pile of cash on appeals, right?  It's not as if Arias is funding her own defense.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor still seeking dp
> ...



Good point TW...Jodi still thinks that she is getting off... it will just take longer with the appeal.  Its like every step of the way jodi thinks she will beat the system.

I think jodi and her defense could care less what it is costing the taxpayers...its just something they can pin on the prosecution....it is the defense that is costing the taxpayers all the money because jodi couldnt afford her own defense.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Well, I think both spent a ton of cash, but it's somewhat disingenuous, on further contemplation, to argue cost if Arias believes this is a wrongful conviction and not a case of diminished capacity, or "I'll be sorry forever", let me take my punishment and go away.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow, took a gander on the Z thread. That is some nasty business over there.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Wow, took a gander on the Z thread. That is some nasty business over there.



Yeah...in that thread, Im one of the sane ones...lol.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, took a gander on the Z thread. That is some nasty business over there.
> ...



Yeah. I'd have to agree with that.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



My yard and gardens look wonderful.  Roses are blooming and my new perennials and veggie garden are looking good. I am even going to get cherries from the trees I planted last year. Yea!

Life is good.  A hell of a lot "gooder" than Jodi, the three hole wonder's life is.  Snicker...


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

*Inspector in Philadelphia Collapse Commits Suicide*
Inspector in Philadelphia Collapse Commits Suicide - ABC News


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > millyvanilly said:
> ...



MMM, cherries. They are so expensive to buy, but so delicious.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Rainy day. Trying to get work done, but have a serious case of the lazies.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > millyvanilly said:
> ...



You got cherry trees!?!  You lucky lady.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Ha, pfft. I didn't realize there was an unintentional pun in there about cherries and Jodi Arias.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Ha, pfft. I didn't realize there was an unintentional pun in there about cherries and Jodi Arias.



lol...Yep and hers was expensive...it cost travis his life.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > millyvanilly said:
> ...



I'm not saying someone else caused it I'm just saying something doesn't add up things just don't make sense. And yes you punch someone with your knuckles (which by the way had no abrasions or bruising) But when you break a nose the nose gushes blood it's weird that theres no GZ blood on TM. And when you grip someones bald head to slam it into the ground then GZ DNA should have been under the nails too. Also it was a police officer that took the pics. Like I said I am split down the middle on this one, there are just so many things that don't make sense and don't add up. I'm wondering if the autopsy was contaminated because where the heck did the 3rd set of DNA come from?


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor still seeking dp
> ...



Well not for nothing but I wouldn't give up my appeals either if I were here. I think she has a shot at them.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

A friend of mine said they said on HLN that JA's asked for a continuance on the next penalty phase and that if it's granted it could be 2014 before it goes back to trial.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Your definitely right about the nose...when someones nose breaks blood goes everywhere.  I agree you would think there would be blood on Ts hands from that....youre right.

So Im curious about something in this case...really has me on the fence...im interested in yours and TWs take on it...i posted it in the other thread.  Ill go find it and post it here...youll have to put your investigative hat on for this one.  Are you interested?


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

What do you guys think about this Missing Pa. mom easy to find now -- in jail - U.S. News

Who just walks out on their family and decides to be homeless and missing for years?


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



You think she has a shot at an appeal on guilt? Curious on what?  I would probably want to appeal, but that wasn't the point, exactly. The point was that the defense's statement wasn't genuine in re to costs for the tax payers.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> What do you guys think about this Missing Pa. mom easy to find now -- in jail - U.S. News
> 
> Who just walks out on their family and decides to be homeless and missing for years?



A mentally ill drug addict, in that case.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey TW and Tink...

Here is my curiosity post (#550)...I would like your takes on it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial-37.html


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

This is a little long-winded, but this will be the last thing I'll say about Zimmerman because there really isn't much anyone can say to shift my opinion in another direction.

I would never be selected as a juror for the Zimmerman trial because I have bias regarding civilians carrying guns. I'm not comfortable with that at all, and have grown up in an area with very different gun laws. I have no issue with protecting one's home, self and property with fire arms, but not actively seeking to detain a person for no cause.

But even if I put that aside, and say, well, it is okay that he's driving around with a gun, I still take issue with him acting as if he is an arm of the law. Trayvon Martin was not committing any crime, and apparently he had the right, and an innocent reason, to be in that neighborhood to visit his father. 
Zimmerman's fear of Martin's appearance does not prove imminent threat or danger. 

Zimmerman, in acting as if he was an arm of the law, never introduced himself to neighbors in order to identify who actually belonged there. Further, after following a teenager around the neighborhood, he never identified himself as a neighborhood watch person to Trayvon Martin at that time.

So, in my opinion, the ominous suspicious person was the unidentified person in a car trailing the individual who was walking home. Being followed and stalked is a threatening act. If Zimmerman never left the vehicle, there would have never been a physical conflict. Zimmerman could have driven off, or yelled through the window, what the purpose was for following this kid. Instead, Martin felt threatened or harassed, and no one knows what Zimmerman said to Martin before he was on the ground.

I do believe that there was some truth in that Martin went for his gun, and I said it days ago, that   Zimmerman might have had the gun drawn at the point of confrontation, or very shortly before being tossed to the ground. He already had the balls to lie in court to a judge. Why would I take his version of events as gospel? 

At any rate, it is my opinion that if he is acquitted, it will set a horrible precedent in that people can instigate trouble and a confrontation and then claim self defense later. He created the situation, killed a person, and deserves to be convicted of manslaughter or aggravated manslaughter. 

I'll be upfront and say that I don't see my position moving very much. Martin didn't come looking for Zimmerman to start a fight, he didn't break into his house, wasn't breaking into anyone's house, was doing nothing illegal when killed. We can't have people deciding life or death of "suspicious" people without cause. That is what  LE is trained for and who also have the authority to stop, question, or follow a "suspect".  I don't want someone with poor judgement and no training taking over that responsibility. It's bad enough when police make mistakes.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



There's always a shot. I wouldn't give them up. And yeah probably wasn't genuine but at the same time it's entirely with in the states power to end it right now.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think about this Missing Pa. mom easy to find now -- in jail - U.S. News
> ...



Well at this point yes, but she wasn't a drug addict when she left right?


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

Well said TW. I would also add that theres a reason why he was denied entry into the PD when he applied. Sometimes when I stop and look at everything I'm like yeah I guess it could be self defense but then when I think about it in the terms of what you just said I'm like but there should never have been a confrontation in the first place.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Tink, she had to have had some mental health issues. If I recall correctly, didn't she say she was sitting and crying and some stranger convinced her to leave and travel with them? That sounds incredibly unstable to me. Who does that? She was an adult at the time and not a whimsical teenager. I bet the drug use was some kind of self-medicating. The kids were probably better off without her in their lives,  as painful as the abandonment was. Imagine if she stayed.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I was thinking that at first, but if the defense offered no death, no appeals for life, I think the prosecutor would have to seriously consider that.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Well she was going through a divorce and said she wanted to leave her life. You are right who does that. She even left her car to go and hitch hike with a bunch of homeless people. It's crazy how she doesn't even look like the same person.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

True but is it up to the defense to make an offer?


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



The years have not been good to her.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> True but is it up to the defense to make an offer?



I don't think it's up to them. I suppose the prosecutors' office could stop further proceedings if they wanted. I guess there has to be enough value in the agreement for them to do so. If the family wants them to go forward I guess they will honor that request, unless, like in the Godfather, the defense makes an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

yeah that other thread is nasty I ventured


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Drugs. She could be the poster 'druggie' for those wondering how drugs affect a person's appearance.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello?  Normal people?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Hello?  Normal people?



Do I count? LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Of course u-be normal!

I'm done working, I need to hit the pool.  My head is going to explode from the ignoramus.

Here's a joke:


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm definitely not normal.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Has this been posted?


http://media2.abc15.com/html/pdf/ariasmotion.pdf


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't seem to figure out how to chat about an actual topic anymore.   The (idiot interruption) juror (interruption) is (idiot)... Now what we're we talking about again?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> 
> http://media2.abc15.com/html/pdf/ariasmotion.pdf



Can't tell I'm on the phone.  Summary?


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Has this been posted?
> ...



Motion for continuance, vacations, threats, no mitigation because of threats, other court cases, hey, let's start in January 2014.

I wonder if it will fly. I will guess "yes" for this judge. If it were Belvin Perry, I'd guess "no".


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to chat about an actual topic anymore.   The (idiot interruption) juror (interruption) is (idiot)... Now what we're we talking about again?



Um, what?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

Patti Womack is on JVM right now, saying she only knew Jodi as a childhood friend. (Contrary to what the defense was leading us to believe.) She also said she does not support Jodi and that there was nothing she could have said to the jury to make a difference. So, the way I'm taking it, Patti had a lightbulb switch flip on in her head about the entire mess and realized what the hell really happened.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> 
> http://media2.abc15.com/html/pdf/ariasmotion.pdf



So Jodi is all in for going forward with another penalty phase. She is still sticking to her 'I'm innocent' gig. She'll never accept that others don't buy into anything she says.

".....it is Ms. Arias desire to call witnesses during the re-trial of her sentencing phase, if and only if a full picture can be painted." (taken from the link above)

Well, that statement alone says hell has frozen over, because she will never paint a full picture of her life. Sad, but true.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Patti Womack is on JVM right now, saying she only knew Jodi as a childhood friend. (Contrary to what the defense was leading us to believe.) She also said she does not support Jodi and that there was nothing she could have said to the jury to make a difference. So, the way I'm taking it, Patti had a lightbulb switch flip on in her head about the entire mess and realized what the hell really happened.



VERY interesting.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Who is on the Tweeter?
> 
> I've been watching the other feed on clickorlando.com where they actually chat online about the trial.  Also there's a legal expert and guy in the courtroom.  You can post online or tweet them questions and it goes to the chat feed.  You can do either/or.  I'm thinking of signing up.



I've read a little of it while half-assed watching while working. I haven't registered for it, not too sure I want to dive into that one.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Why did she agree to come in to court at all? Her answer now doesn't really make any sense. She wasn't subpoenaed to testify, she volunteered to be there, right?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I can't believe they've asked for a continuance until Jan. 2014!!! Unreal! If the judge is smart, she'll say HELL NO! Let's go get it over with NOW! They've had more than enough time to get their act together. This is another way of forcing TA's family to have to hear her name and BS that much longer.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Has this been posted?
> ...



Also, why not get the family to testify for her? It doesn't have to be the "abusive" parents. It could be the grandmother, aunt or some of the siblings. She should just offer up life and be done with it, no appeals. But she won't. She wants to get out again and believes she deserves it.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The judge is so lenient, I think she might approve it. What do you think?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



WUT!  Is that what is says?  Holy crapping moly.   

I guess Judge Sherry's integrity will shine through now.  Was she lenient to avoid mistrial or is she lazy/dumb - ?

Judge Nelson is running 9-6 M-F and Saturdays, lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I've got to get to computer (after pool) and read this thing.  For REALS?

I miss you


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Why did she agree to come in to court at all? Her answer now doesn't really make any sense. She wasn't subpoenaed to testify, she volunteered to be there, right?



I searched, but can't find anything yet that is factual of Patti being subpoenaed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Hey! Let's have swift justice.  This is nutso!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Please let her be in a little box at Estrella while all this is happening.  Postponing the rude awakening between sorority jail and Perryville?


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Why did she agree to come in to court at all? Her answer now doesn't really make any sense. She wasn't subpoenaed to testify, she volunteered to be there, right?
> ...



 She was saying glowing things about Arias on either Loudapalooza or NG.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Awe, shucks, lol.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

This entire thing is crazy.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I'm starting to wonder if her family even wants anything to do with her now. Think about it. Her mom has been in court nearly every day, up until they took off on vacation at the very end of the trial. Who takes a vacation at the end of their child's trial, especially when it's obvious they are at the end of it? Did they finally get their fill of her lies and realize she wouldn't backtrack and take back what she said about them in court? IF I remember correctly, didn't her sister tweet or post something about them being on their way to the Grand Canyon when the verdict came in? I don't recall them mentioning Jodi in it. Sad to say, her 'family' may not want to get up in front of people and talk about her if they don't really have much good to say.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I'm sure she'll keep on with her current track record and give them what they want. Why break the bank now? In my opinion, it won't look good on her as a judge if she gives in.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I think her mother was there, but some miscommunication ensued where they thought it was only a juror question, or something like that, according to Donovan Forgotherlastname.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Yep, she was before. Now that someone has threatened to harm her daughter, she's speaking truthfully. It was evident in her voice tonight she was being as honest as she could be. 

Regardless as to whether she testified or not, noone should have threatened Patti or her children or anyone associated with her with physical harm. That is just wrong.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Please let her be in a little box at Estrella while all this is happening.  Postponing the rude awakening between sorority jail and Perryville?



Since she's convicted of M1, I hope they keep her in solitary until the penalty phase sentencing is over. There's no reason for her to get messages out to Twitter, FB, the devil, or anyone/anything else. I don't know if any of her messages could be reason for an appeal later on, but if there's any chance of it, cut off all communication lines to her, other than her attorneys.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Well, maybe she was intimidated then. Is she telling a different story because she is scared, or because it is the truth?  Is she afraid now to say anything nice about Arias? If she is scared, then that is a legitimate claim by the defense. Although honestly, I can't see how this friend she hasn't seen in years could be more effective than family in swaying a jury.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

Gotta go cook for my youngin; she says "Mommy, I'm starving."


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello everyone...making spaghetti...youre all invited...we can sit on the back deck and stare at my lawn...


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> 
> http://media2.abc15.com/html/pdf/ariasmotion.pdf



I didn't post the motion but I said this morning about how it could be continued till 2014 I was surprised no one had anything to say about that


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Patti Womack is on JVM right now, saying she only knew Jodi as a childhood friend. (Contrary to what the defense was leading us to believe.) She also said she does not support Jodi and that there was nothing she could have said to the jury to make a difference. So, the way I'm taking it, Patti had a lightbulb switch flip on in her head about the entire mess and realized what the hell really happened.



Or she was intimidated by all the threats. And her info being posted publicly.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi All!

BOMBSHELL TONIGHT:  ARIAS SET TO GO TO MENTAL HEALTH FACILITY, NOT DEATH ROW? ...per NG.  

Apparently the defense is embracing DeMarte's diagnosis of mental illness and planning to expound on it and bring in new experts to prove Arias is too mentally ill to be given the DP, or to understand her sentence and needs to be at a (cushy) mental hospital for the duration of her incarceration.  

Aiyiyi.........and on and on......


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Why did she agree to come in to court at all? Her answer now doesn't really make any sense. She wasn't subpoenaed to testify, she volunteered to be there, right?
> ...



Well we know she was in court that day and the opening on sentencing said she would testify and then she was in chambers the next day


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I thought them being on vacation wasn't actually true and they were upset about not being notified of final verdict.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hi All!
> 
> BOMBSHELL TONIGHT:  ARIAS SET TO GO TO MENTAL HEALTH FACILITY, NOT DEATH ROW? ...per NG.
> 
> ...



SERIOUS?  Is this breaking news???


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


I agree no one should have threatened her or anyone involved in this trial. I'm curious why you think she is being honest after the threats and not before?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Gotta go cook for my youngin; she says "Mommy, I'm starving."



Oopsie!!  lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All!
> ...



sounds like the same thing from weeks ago that Nancy is saying again but claiming its breaking.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay... this is defense bs.

Sheesh loueeesssh.

Judge Sherry - ??


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



what about the January date - ??


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Oh gosh, sorry guys.  I didn't hadn't heard this before.  I thought it was new news.  I think they may postpone it till January since apparently Willmott has 5 cases with deadlines on her docket.  Not sure tho.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Considering Patti told JVM that there was nothing she could say to the jury on mitigating factors to change the outcome, I'd say she's telling the truth. Sometimes it takes an 'eye-opener' for people to see the truth through all the fog. Reality came crashing down for Patti; she saw Jodi for who she truly is. Better late than never, right?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hello everyone...making spaghetti...youre all invited...we can sit on the back deck and stare at my lawn...



I'll throw in garlic bread and coke! Who's gonna bring the plates and cups?


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

I heard about the defense wanting the delay before, I just hadn't read the actual document. 
Sorry for making you feel ignored Tink.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 13, 2013)

And I heard Patti on JVM and thought her "crying" was BS!  Also, I never heard her say she isn't a druggie, just that she's never been arrested for drugs.  Not that it necessarily matters.  Just interesting.  It seems she's changed her tune about supporting Arias once she got the message just how unpopular Arias was/is.  Don't think Patti's testimony would have helped and might have hurt so just as well she bowed out.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I think the defense realized she had nothing substantial, coupled with the fact that she was scared. It was my impression that she may have been high or buzzed on NG, and was waxing nostalgic about the good old days with her friend. Also, I think she was likely paid handsomely for the photos that aired.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



The motion was only from the 12th, it is new news.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> And I heard Patti on JVM and thought her "crying" was BS!  Also, I never heard her say she isn't a druggie, just that she's never been arrested for drugs.  Not that it necessarily matters.  Just interesting.  It seems she's changed her tune about supporting Arias once she got the message just how unpopular Arias was/is.  Don't think Patti's testimony would have helped and might have hurt so just as well she bowed out.



Where is this??  Did I miss a link?


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Or were you talking about the mental illness angle? That was a while ago, but the defense said nothing about institutionalization instead of prison.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Reality set in for her; it all became 'real' when the threats started trolling in. I also believe she  sat in the courtroom long enough to hear enough evidence, hear Jodi's lies, see how Jodi reacted (more like didn't react) to everything going on around her, and came to her own conclusion. In the beginning of Patti being in the courtroom, she was all smiley, giggly,  not believing anything negative she heard about Jodi; then the evidence that could not be ignored showed up. Add to that, she realized this wasn't the same person she knew so long ago.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > And I heard Patti on JVM and thought her "crying" was BS!  Also, I never heard her say she isn't a druggie, just that she's never been arrested for drugs.  Not that it necessarily matters.  Just interesting.  It seems she's changed her tune about supporting Arias once she got the message just how unpopular Arias was/is.  Don't think Patti's testimony would have helped and might have hurt so just as well she bowed out.
> ...



It was on HLN tonight. Here's a link for the video:

Friend of Arias: I was in fear for my life | HLNtv.com


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

I think the reality of having to take the 5th to avoid self incrimination played a big role in the motivation not to testify. Having to admit to her own foibles and possible legal troubles would set her up as a less than stellar character, and judge of character, once Martinez cross examined her.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 13, 2013)

One thing I'll say about Patti - she's the only person, besides family, willing to acknowledge she even knows Arias from pre-Travis.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Haven't read the motion yet, but my understanding is that its just more motions by the defense. We'll see if its granted or not.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I just listened to it. Was it longer? It sounded like she got cut off.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> I heard about the defense wanting the delay before, I just hadn't read the actual document.
> Sorry for making you feel ignored Tink.



LOL no didn't make me feel ignored no need to apologize I just thought you guys would have had a big reaction to that given your usual reactions. I'm glad you posted doc I hadn't seen it either.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> And I heard Patti on JVM and thought her "crying" was BS!  Also, I never heard her say she isn't a druggie, just that she's never been arrested for drugs.  Not that it necessarily matters.  Just interesting.  It seems she's changed her tune about supporting Arias once she got the message just how unpopular Arias was/is.  Don't think Patti's testimony would have helped and might have hurt so just as well she bowed out.



I don't think it would have helped either please don't misunderstand me. But I also think she had no reason to lie before where as now after being threatened she does so to me I think its more likely that she was truthful before than it is now. I also think her being intimidated helps the defense more than the prosecution. The public really should just stay out of trials. Watch and observe but not put themselves in it. KIWM?


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

I listened and again and Patti never specifically stated that she was threatened. She mentioned people posting her name, her address and a photo of her house and people saying terrible things about her family. I would certainly agree that that was intimidating, but it doesn't sound like anyone directly threatened her.  I suppose it's a grey area where people don't get arrested.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> One thing I'll say about Patti - she's the only person, besides family, willing to acknowledge she even knows Arias from pre-Travis.



And Darryl, don't forget Darryl.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

BTW, she still stands by what she said before that Arias was a nice person when they were friends.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > And I heard Patti on JVM and thought her "crying" was BS!  Also, I never heard her say she isn't a druggie, just that she's never been arrested for drugs.  Not that it necessarily matters.  Just interesting.  It seems she's changed her tune about supporting Arias once she got the message just how unpopular Arias was/is.  Don't think Patti's testimony would have helped and might have hurt so just as well she bowed out.
> ...



She didn't say anything really bad about her now. She just said she thought the crime was horrible and essentially what I got from that was that she didn't want people blaming her for it, as she had no way of knowing what Arias would do later in life, post-Patti friendship days.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> I listened and again and Patti never specifically stated that she was threatened. She mentioned people posting her name, her address and a photo of her house and people saying terrible things about her family. I would certainly agree that that was intimidating, but it doesn't sound like anyone directly threatened her.  I suppose it's a grey area where people don't get arrested.



I just listened to it. They posted pictures of her, her daughter, hacked her facebook posted her address, map and pictures of her house. That to me is a veiled threat. I wouldn't put it past people on the internet to have actually threatened her like I've said I myself have received them just because I prefer facts. It doesn't sound to me like she decided anything differently about Arias it sounds like she was intimidated and scared to testify. She doesn't support what JA did- of course who would. But she thought JA was a beautiful person when they were growing up. IDK I think its messed up that she was harassed and threatened. It does sound like she was cut off I'd like to know what she was going to say at the end there.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

The damn juror who voted guilty but didn't vote death got threats- that's insane. I'm telling you I think some of these people are even crazier than JA if that's possible. 

What do you guys think about this one? 2 weeks pass before baby reported missing | HLNtv.com


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There was a little more, maybe they'll post the full video later.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> The damn juror who voted guilty but didn't vote death got threats- that's insane. I'm telling you I think some of these people are even crazier than JA if that's possible.
> 
> What do you guys think about this one? 2 weeks pass before baby reported missing | HLNtv.com



I saw that tonight. I think the father had something to do with the baby disappearing. Maybe he was upset he wouldn't stop crying and shook him like others have been guilty of doing. It could have killed the baby, the father realized what happened, used the excuse to take him for a walk, and dumped his body somewhere in the area he walked. I don't recall hearing if the mother lived with the father, but I do remember hearing someone say it was the mother that reported the baby missing.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > The damn juror who voted guilty but didn't vote death got threats- that's insane. I'm telling you I think some of these people are even crazier than JA if that's possible.
> ...



Yeah I need to know more I only just saw this snippet. It's insane that he didn't report it. Just to play devils advocate for a moment could he have been worried or felt guilty about leaving him unattended on porch and kid getting snatched? I guess possible but to me it wouldn't out weigh the fact that my kid is missing and in danger. Did he do anything to look for the kid? Is he under arrest? I need to know more.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

2 weeks after boy disappears, police search for clues - Utica, NY - The Observer-Dispatch, Utica, New York
Here's some more info. Moms in rehab. What a cute baby how sad.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> 2 weeks after boy disappears, police search for clues - Utica, NY - The Observer-Dispatch, Utica, New York
> Here's some more info. Moms in rehab. What a cute baby how sad.



At least we know the mom has an alibi - rehab. It'd be interesting to find out if the neighbor downstairs heard or saw anything unusual that evening. I'm sure more will be released over the next few days as the police continue to search.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok I just read that motion what I don't understand is why should she get more time to prepare a mitigation case if she they decided not to present one the first time around? Why is it different now?


----------



## animallover (Jun 13, 2013)

Babies missing all over the place. It's awful. I don't understand why its do easy for some women to have babies and then them be such bad mothers. It's not right. There are a lot of women that would do anything to have a child. Anyway, here is another story I am upset about. God please let someone find this beautiful baby.

Missing Toddler's Mom Arrested in Another Twist to Already Mysterious Case | The Stir


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

Did they ever find the Duckett kid the one that NG yelled at mom on air and then she killed herself? Anyone know?


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

animallover said:


> Babies missing all over the place. It's awful. I don't understand why its do easy for some women to have babies and then them be such bad mothers. It's not right. There are a lot of women that would do anything to have a child. Anyway, here is another story I am upset about. God please let someone find this beautiful baby.
> 
> Missing Toddler's Mom Arrested in Another Twist to Already Mysterious Case | The Stir



Why are they suspicioius of the mom in this one?


----------



## animallover (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Babies missing all over the place. It's awful. I don't understand why its do easy for some women to have babies and then them be such bad mothers. It's not right. There are a lot of women that would do anything to have a child. Anyway, here is another story I am upset about. God please let someone find this beautiful baby.
> ...



I'll see if I can find the story that was on about it last night on how she went missing. Then you will understand hoe crazy it is.


----------



## animallover (Jun 13, 2013)

Here it is Tink...

CNN.com - Transcripts


----------



## animallover (Jun 13, 2013)

Here it is Tink...

CNN.com - Transcripts


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I listened and again and Patti never specifically stated that she was threatened. She mentioned people posting her name, her address and a photo of her house and people saying terrible things about her family. I would certainly agree that that was intimidating, but it doesn't sound like anyone directly threatened her.  I suppose it's a grey area where people don't get arrested.
> ...



Tink

I think it's more complicated than what she is saying. All of those things that happened, happened before she showed up for testimony. It hadn't dissuaded her. It wasn't until she was questioned in her depo by Martinez that she hightailed it. I think part of what scared her, or what scared her the most, was the potential trouble that she would get herself into. She didn't want to commit perjury and she couldn't take the stand to help Arias and take the 5th at the same time. I think she was intimidated and people should leave her alone, but I think it was not the major issue for her. I think the interview purpose is twofold: one, to back up the defense's motion,  and create sympathy for Arias; the timing is highly coincidental, and two, to save her own reputation. It's easier to project that you have been victimized than to come clean and say, "I couldn't testify and help Arias, because I would have screwed myself and not helped her anyway".

Aside from that, she doesn't want to be harassed, but again, she was willing to go the mile for her friend until she was in a catch 22. So she is HELPING her now, through the media. It was the very same thing that Brewer did.

I'm sorry, maybe I am way too cynical, but upon further reflection, this feels very calculated.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I'll say about Patti - she's the only person, besides family, willing to acknowledge she even knows Arias from pre-Travis.
> ...



I did forget about Darryl.  Thanks Tink!  I think he's still smitten.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> The damn juror who voted guilty but didn't vote death got threats- that's insane. I'm telling you I think some of these people are even crazier than JA if that's possible.
> 
> What do you guys think about this one? 2 weeks pass before baby reported missing | HLNtv.com



They are crazy, but not crazier, unless they follow through.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> Ok I just read that motion what I don't understand is why should she get more time to prepare a mitigation case if she they decided not to present one the first time around? Why is it different now?



The only legit parts, in my opinion, are obligations to other cases. I don't know if that can be easily rearranged or reassigned.


----------



## TW (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> The damn juror who voted guilty but didn't vote death got threats- that's insane. I'm telling you I think some of these people are even crazier than JA if that's possible.
> 
> What do you guys think about this one? 2 weeks pass before baby reported missing | HLNtv.com



I think that jurors should learn something from this case and NOT do interviews. I think the jurors' identities should be sealed from the public.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Oh yeah I agree with that I think its both of those things. But what I don't think it is, is that she was going to lie and all this suddenly made her tell the truth. In fact I don't really think she's changing her tune at all. She has more to gain now with this interview than the other way around.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Absolutely I totally agree. From his first time on the stand I said he still loves her.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

animallover said:


> Here it is Tink...
> 
> CNN.com - Transcripts



Oh I remember this now. This has been going on for a long time now right?


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > The damn juror who voted guilty but didn't vote death got threats- that's insane. I'm telling you I think some of these people are even crazier than JA if that's possible.
> ...



I agree. Especially if they don't want to be known. Some of the CA jurors had to move and leave jobs and go into hiding that's absurd.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 13, 2013)

Talking about jurors being known, I don't think jury selection should be broadcast.  I'm watching the Z trial and some of these potentials will never be picked but all can hear their voices and their views.  They're on live internet feed answering pretty personal questions including racial view/issues, jobs, what TV channels they watch and newspapers they read and how frequently.  A lot of personal info.  I don't need to hear all of that live.  Don't get me wrong, it's interesting for sure, but I think it's an invasion of privacy for citizens who are just doing their civic duty showing up because they were summoned.  So we hear from them during this process, then they're shrouded in secrecy once the trial starts but the newspeople all know what they said and can play the tapes back afterwards.  IDK.  Seems odd and unnecessary to have this process so open.


----------



## animallover (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Tink...
> ...



she just went missing Sunday...

NorthwestOhio.com - Latest local news, weather and high school sports for Toledo area


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

Cute bunny...AL...the finished product?


----------



## animallover (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Cute bunny...AL...the finished product?



that's from another day but I need to take another one for ya. They told me he would not get bigger than 5 lbs but I think they lied. Lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 13, 2013)

I had to come back and tell you happy early fathers day Troy! I don't know if ill get a chance to be on much bc I have to work so much the next 3 days.


----------



## animallover (Jun 13, 2013)

Poor Patti  I feel bad for her really. Just heard her on Dr drew.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

animallover said:


> I had to come back and tell you happy early fathers day Troy! I don't know if ill get a chance to be on much bc I have to work so much the next 3 days.



Thank you, AL...taking my dad to the Tigers Game for Fathers Day...one of us has to stop drinking before the 7th inning so we can get home...that will more than likely have to be me lol...

Your bunny is cute...and hes a eater...he just likes to eat thats all...lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

animallover said:


> Poor Patti  I feel bad for her really. Just heard her on Dr drew.



I heard on Dr Drew...have to admit...I was feeling sorry too.  You know these threats on people are ridiculous...invading her facebook and stuff...she has a kid for Cs sakes.  Leave these people alone.

Jodis going away for awhile and by the time she would get out even with parole I will be a few years from collecting social security...lol.  

That extra 6 months they are asking for is ridiculous...they are just stalling her date with hell.  That or they are admitting they are incompetent and unprepared.


----------



## animallover (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > I had to come back and tell you happy early fathers day Troy! I don't know if ill get a chance to be on much bc I have to work so much the next 3 days.
> ...



Lol. Hope you have fun and call a taxi...

Yeah he had his favorite treat today. Strawberries. And his name is Oreo. Uses a litter box and thinks he is just one of the cats. Lol


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

animallover said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



LMAO...hey question...are his ears always down like that or do they prop up sometimes?


----------



## animallover (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Sometimes but not all the way up. And he is demanding about attention.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Talking about jurors being known, I don't think jury selection should be broadcast.  I'm watching the Z trial and some of these potentials will never be picked but all can hear their voices and their views.  They're on live internet feed answering pretty personal questions including racial view/issues, jobs, what TV channels they watch and newspapers they read and how frequently.  A lot of personal info.  I don't need to hear all of that live.  Don't get me wrong, it's interesting for sure, but I think it's an invasion of privacy for citizens who are just doing their civic duty showing up because they were summoned.  So we hear from them during this process, then they're shrouded in secrecy once the trial starts but the newspeople all know what they said and can play the tapes back afterwards.  IDK.  Seems odd and unnecessary to have this process so open.



I haven't been watching any of it, but that strikes me as much worse. They have no choice but to show up for jury duty. Jurors who give interviews, after the trial, are doing that through their own free will.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

How is Cindy, Paula? Do you still hear from her? Tell her hello.


----------



## animallover (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> How is Cindy, Paula? Do you still hear from her? Tell her hello.



Hey TW. She's good. Yeah I still wander over to WAT to catch up with her. Plus she always has lots of great information.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Talking about jurors being known, I don't think jury selection should be broadcast.  I'm watching the Z trial and some of these potentials will never be picked but all can hear their voices and their views.  They're on live internet feed answering pretty personal questions including racial view/issues, jobs, what TV channels they watch and newspapers they read and how frequently.  A lot of personal info.  I don't need to hear all of that live.  Don't get me wrong, it's interesting for sure, but I think it's an invasion of privacy for citizens who are just doing their civic duty showing up because they were summoned.  So we hear from them during this process, then they're shrouded in secrecy once the trial starts but the newspeople all know what they said and can play the tapes back afterwards.  IDK.  Seems odd and unnecessary to have this process so open.



I totally agree, I also think motions should not be televised, many of these jurors listened to the motions, heard the rulings and then talked about them during questioning. If a motion is denied and you heard all the arguments about it - errrrrrrr.  that's kind of stoopid.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about jurors being known, I don't think jury selection should be broadcast.  I'm watching the Z trial and some of these potentials will never be picked but all can hear their voices and their views.  They're on live internet feed answering pretty personal questions including racial view/issues, jobs, what TV channels they watch and newspapers they read and how frequently.  A lot of personal info.  I don't need to hear all of that live.  Don't get me wrong, it's interesting for sure, but I think it's an invasion of privacy for citizens who are just doing their civic duty showing up because they were summoned.  So we hear from them during this process, then they're shrouded in secrecy once the trial starts but the newspeople all know what they said and can play the tapes back afterwards.  IDK.  Seems odd and unnecessary to have this process so open.
> ...



Agree, SF....dont think it should be televised even the audio...I know its public info, but whenever anything is televised like that and they know it....it seems to me that some of their views might be altered slightly so as not to embarrass themselves or be more politically correct.  

Plus, what you said the personal views that get outed....its almost like some of the jurors are on trial sometimes...lol.

Like TW said...they have no choice at this point.  After the trial they do and thats different.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



and......just because they don't show their faces doesn't mean people won't recognize them. If someone is familiar with the potential juror, they'll recognize him/her by voice.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



And that is a more dangerous proposition when someone is then selected to be on the jury.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

I think it is incredibly unfair to have citizens sequestered. It is punishment for being a registered voter, a citizen, and being selected as a juror. I would go absolutely nuts and beg to be released. You can't go home, but the defendant can. You aren't trusted, but the defendant is. Totally crazy.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> Did they ever find the Duckett kid the one that NG yelled at mom on air and then she killed herself? Anyone know?



No.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

animallover said:


> Here it is Tink...
> 
> CNN.com - Transcripts



I hate NG.

That's all.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Thanks Aye!  I'm so lost.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

On the Patty video at 2:25 she says "now that she wasn't convicted, I kind of fear my safety again".   Does she mean not sentenced?   She's just a confused person?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Has this been posted?
> ...



OMG - under II RELEVANT LAW - there it is, the Nurmster saying Patty couldn't testify because of threats, having his motions for mistrial/getting off the defense denied and then pitching his fit and saying FINE! we're not calling any witnesses then! and taking his ball and going home.  Now he's saying her rights were violated for that.  He set that one up and now he wants a hearing (in part) on what HE did.

Does anyone know if Judge Sherry ruled on this yet or if she crumpled it in a little ball and set it on fire?


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Oh I must have been thinking of another one. When Nancy covers them they all sound the same.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Patti  I feel bad for her really. Just heard her on Dr drew.
> ...



The way I see it either way she is going to die in prison so why all the hoopla why is it so important that she die sooner rather than later. At this point it's all the same in my eyes.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

LOL:

!


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

animallover said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...


That is awesome how did you train him to use a litter box? My sisters cat uses the toilet I should have trained my youger one that way but it was too late for my older one so I figured what's the point.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...


I agree with all of you. Especially given that we know where the jurors are from I'm sure not hard to identify them if you know them.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> I think it is incredibly unfair to have citizens sequestered. It is punishment for being a registered voter, a citizen, and being selected as a juror. I would go absolutely nuts and beg to be released. You can't go home, but the defendant can. You aren't trusted, but the defendant is. Totally crazy.



I agree and disagree with this at the same time. I don't know what the solution is because anyway you look at it someones rights will be trampled. Either the jurors, the defendant or the free press.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Tink...
> ...



If my repper were working I'd rep you.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Good question, tink.  I think the DP sentence is all about isolation vs general population liberties.  I think the family wants death for obvious reasons, but I think they have just had it with her.  

I mean I'm so irritated with her, I can barely look at her...I cant even imagine the disdain they must have for her.

Hey thanks for replying to me...I dont like it when you are mad at me...I can hardly get through the day


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Another LOL:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-Wa0i3V6iB0#[/ame]!


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Tink...
> ...



I want to know more about this but I can't get past the first few lines of this because she irritates me so much. Automatically with the I don't believe that this could happen someone in the family knows. Kids get taken from their homes by strangers, it happens- I'm not saying that's what happened here I have no idea but that she just jumps there immediately irks me. I can't even get to the story because I get there and I'm like I can't.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> On the Patty video at 2:25 she says "now that she wasn't convicted, I kind of fear my safety again".   Does she mean not sentenced?   She's just a confused person?



She probably misspoke. She's not very bright IMO


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



OMG...I would die laughing if I saw that.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



I did the same thing, after 2 or 3 NG Interrupting WAIT NOW! Interrupting NOW DON'T CONFUSE ME!  Working on her angle to persecute someone and trying to sound smart, I got ill and had to stop reading.  lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I AZ doesn't she get ISO at least the first 3-5 years anyway. To me I'm done with her lock her up throw away the key that's it. I don't care what happens after that.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Another LOL:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-Wa0i3V6iB0#!



Hahah I remember she sent her a tweet asking why but got no answer.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Another LOL:
> ...



Did you watch the unseen footage one a couple pages back?  ha ha ha.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> On the Patty video at 2:25 she says "now that she wasn't convicted, I kind of fear my safety again".   Does she mean not sentenced?   She's just a confused person?



Yes, I believe not sentenced on the penalty phase. She's made it clear she does not support or condone what Jodi did. She seems to not want to have anything to do with any of it now.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 14, 2013)

I hate NG too.  With a passion.  She makes my skin crawl.
I feel bad about her fiance being murdered....BUT if I ever had to live with that woman, I'd kill MYSELF.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Thats right...I forgot about that.  Why do they get ISO for the first 3-5 yrs?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I haven't heard anything on it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> I hate NG too.  With a passion.  She makes my skin crawl.
> I feel bad about her fiance being murdered....BUT if I ever had to live with that woman, I'd kill MYSELF.



Hey ITC!!!  ITC has great taste in music!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> LOL:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz8YR22DduI&feature=player_embedded#!



LOL! That was good.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



This is during traing I was trying to find one after training was done but I can't find it at the moment https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/522583_3106613389816_191938344_n.jpg


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Another LOL:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-Wa0i3V6iB0#!



It's interesting that she hasn't tweeted since the end of the trial.. Do you think she finally realized she needs to shut up or that she isn't allowed or that DB couldn't do it anymore because she got in trouble?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## animallover (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Tink...
> ...


 
Lol. Yeah I use to watch her all the time but now I just flip over to see what's on and usually turn end up turning it bc I can't stand when she cuts off people and start yelling at them.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> I hate NG too.  With a passion.  She makes my skin crawl.
> I feel bad about her fiance being murdered....BUT if I ever had to live with that woman, I'd kill MYSELF.



NG is so rude to her guests...and half the time she misses the point.  I dont know how she even gets guests to show up on there.  Sometimes she is right and then its cool when she lowers the hammer on stupidity...but then other times shes the dumb one and then she acts like its her show and I can be as mean as I want.

I agree...I couldnt live with her either.  And her poor husband now...all she talks about is her fiance that was murdered...he must feel like chopped liver.

I do like Dr Drew though...I hardly ever miss that show.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

[MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] can you see this video?
 <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=3296561498400" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah I saw that a few months ago still funny. I'm watching the Kathy Skit right now lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > I hate NG too.  With a passion.  She makes my skin crawl.
> ...



Don't forget, she starts acting like she's going to cry every time she mentions her ex-fiancee and her kids.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Because AZ is freaking weird and they do all kinds of things I can't explain lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

[MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] - jump on the Tweeter - the old account IS there, but there's a new account @jodiannaria  - no "s", with the "sorry" quoting herself tweet and the old ones, then a new one on June 2nd:

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  2 Jun  
Forgiveness.

Did she change account names or get an alias?


----------



## animallover (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I noticed he always went to the same spot to use the bathroom so i put the cedar shavings in a cat litter box and he hops in it and uses it. The trick to it also is that they like to use the bathroom while they eat, yeah I know gross and yuck, but its true. I put his hay next to the litter box and it worked.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] can you see this video?
> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=3296561498400" width="640" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>



Hey Tink...I tried and got this message:

Video Unavailable
This video has either been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


OMG...is this a video of the cat on the toilet?...cause if it is, Im gonna be really upset that I cant see it


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is incredibly unfair to have citizens sequestered. It is punishment for being a registered voter, a citizen, and being selected as a juror. I would go absolutely nuts and beg to be released. You can't go home, but the defendant can. You aren't trusted, but the defendant is. Totally crazy.
> ...



Being sequestered is a hardship on people who have done no wrong, or aren't accused of having done wrong. And they are paid crap to endure it. Add to that, that sequestering isn't a guarantee, by any stretch of the imagination, that loved ones aren't going to relay information, or that information isn't going to somehow seep in. Further, Jurors subjected to those conditions can develop a sort of Stockholm Syndrome and become more susceptible to bullying and being persuaded by the strongest personalities of the group; either for or against the benefit of the defendant. 
I find it ironic that FL, where every piece of crappy minutiae is released to the public, even if it is never used as evidence in a trial, is where the practice of sequestering becomes a necessity. Something is seriously wrong with that picture.

Also, I felt like you, Tink, I was on the forum and everyone disappeared ,lol.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] - jump on the Tweeter - the old account IS there, but there's a new account @jodiannaria  - no "s", with the "sorry" quoting herself tweet and the old ones, then a new one on June 2nd:
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  2 Jun
> Forgiveness.
> ...



As far as I know, this is still her account: https://twitter.com/Jodiannarias


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Another LOL:
> ...



Haven't heard a peep from Donovan Whatshername.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] - jump on the Tweeter - the old account IS there, but there's a new account @jodiannaria  - no "s", with the "sorry" quoting herself tweet and the old ones, then a new one on June 2nd:
> ...



K - what' this?

https://twitter.com/JodiAnnAria


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > On the Patty video at 2:25 she says "now that she wasn't convicted, I kind of fear my safety again".   Does she mean not sentenced?   She's just a confused person?
> ...



Last night I came to the conclusion that, in combination with the timing of the motion for continuance, the interview was a bit of a ploy.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Says this:

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  16 May  
This is the real Jodi Arias twitter run by her team. Check Jodi Arias Art | Art Auction  for more information and purchase Jodi Arias's painting.

She has a "team" <eyeroll>


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I know. I looked at it. Weird. It's a mirror image of the first acct, except for the last tweet.
I have no idea.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Totally agree, tripled with the defenses "statement" to the local AZ newspaper possibly trying to influence jurors.

It's all A Plan.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I fell for it for a few minutes, lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Read down to the first couple tweets.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

That account is basically following the same as the other @ jodi account.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

So she wants forgiveness, she's forgiving Travis...  Who's forgiving who around here?


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



May 10, you mean?
Also, the one tweet is a little different in that the family is blamed for the plea deal not going through, instead of Martinez or the prosecutor's office.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

If it is her "team" account, they should stay far away from anything about Alexander's family. They did not put her in her current predicament. She did it to herself.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  15 May  
Just talked to jodi she's "speechless"..

Yeah, it's got to be fake, she's never "speechless".  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  15 May  
Jodi is doing Okay. She's hurt but doing okay.

She's "hurt"?

Did she stub her toe or is that "juror betrayal"?


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  15 May
> Jodi is doing Okay. She's hurt but doing okay.
> 
> She's "hurt"?
> ...



Paper cut?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  16 May  
The news that my attorney wants to abandon my case is false. You can attack me but don't attack the people that are just doing their jobs.

That's why they filed to dump it multiple times.

This Twitter account is a joy ride in delusion.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

TW - did you see the other photos of copyright infringed art?  So pretty much everything is fake.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  15 May  
I don't find death jokes funny.

I sure do.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  16 May
> The news that my attorney wants to abandon my case is false. You can attack me but don't attack the people that are just doing their jobs.
> 
> That's why they filed to dump it multiple times.
> ...



Maybe DB switched over to that one, thinking she wouldn't get caught since she isn't keeping up the other? Or maybe, all of sudden, the faker of the account will write something outlandish? Not that Arias's acct isn't outlandish, just that the new one might turn into a joke?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  14 May  
The media has given me the image of a monster. Don't judge a person till you get to know them.

No, pretty sure the autopsy and crime scene photos gave her that image... and the 18 days on the stand when everyone "got to know her".


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't think thats really her, until its confirmed I will just assume its yet another spoof account happens all the time.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> I don't think thats really her, until its confirmed I will just assume its yet another spoof account happens all the time.



Yeah, I'm kind of waiting for it to explode into something else.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] can you see this video?
> ...


It's my sisters video I don't know how to get it off there it's the cat pooping in the toilet


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  16 May
> ...



Some of these are identical and the same date as the other account.

I think it's one of her peeps - apparently, she's got a whole "team" of peeps, I don't know what all the fuss is about getting some of them together to testify on her behalf.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's clear that it's not the story she wants to tell.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...


I think the answer might be to not release everything until after trials are over but who knows I don't know how to do it. The other part of the argument I found flawed is that people accused aren't necessarily guilty and have much more on the line. I think its unfair all the way around. A friend of mine was sequestered for 3 weeks once we were just talking about it the other day.

I was here but I was having a lot of issues with my computer it suddenly decided it was the year 2056 and wouldn't let me on any websites. Hubby remote logged in and fixed it.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

I read on that facebook site that one of the aunts is boycotting a Martinez book, on change.org, about the trial. Is there even such a thing? I hadn't heard that he was writing a book about the case.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



That's odd. Did he say what caused it?


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

When I had an old Mac it would revert back to the 60's or 70's after it had to be forced shut down, sometimes. But it was on its way out.
Also, it was not from the 60's or 70's, it was from the mid 2000's.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> I read on that facebook site that one of the aunts is boycotting a Martinez book, on change.org, about the trial. Is there even such a thing? I hadn't heard that he was writing a book about the case.



I haven't heard anything about him writing a book but I'd bet real money that he will.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



No idea some fluke wouldn't let me log in to my ims either


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> When I had an old Mac it would revert back to the 60's or 70's after it had to be forced shut down, sometimes. But it was on its way out.
> Also, it was not from the 60's or 70's, it was from the mid 2000's.



I was trying to travel into the future for you guys to let you know the outcome of this case so we could forget her. But the universe said no.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Uh-oh.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > When I had an old Mac it would revert back to the 60's or 70's after it had to be forced shut down, sometimes. But it was on its way out.
> ...



I guess mine was sending me to the past so I could meet the young Steve Jobs and save him from cancer, or something.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

now he wants me to run a virus scan but I don't wanna I have things to do why can't I just travel into the future


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey Tink, I know you like cats, did you see the article in National Geographic about wild Tigers getting distemper from dogs? Apparently, it makes them fearless, they enter closely by humans, and then poachers or villagers who fear them are able to kill them easily. Pretty sad.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> now he wants me to run a virus scan but I don't wanna I have things to do why can't I just travel into the future



Can't you just run it and continue doing whatever?


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

I think you should run the scan.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

Wait I'm sorry can you explain that to me like I'm dumb?


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> Wait I'm sorry can you explain that to me like I'm dumb?



What?


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

This?

*Dog Disease Infecting Tigers, Making Them Fearless*
The big cat is catching canine distemper from domestic dogs, experts say.


Dog Disease Infecting Tigers, Making Them Fearless


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay, see you later. Good luck with the computer scan.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > now he wants me to run a virus scan but I don't wanna I have things to do why can't I just travel into the future
> ...



No because the most effective way is to do it in safemode which shuts off all the stuff I wanna do. My computer seems fine right now.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> This?
> 
> *Dog Disease Infecting Tigers, Making Them Fearless*
> The big cat is catching canine distemper from domestic dogs, experts say.
> ...



yes that


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

Aw thats so sad poor tigers.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Oh great...its okay...thanks for trying


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

..only 3,200 tigers exist in the wild in 13 Asian countries&#8212;a 93 percent reduction of their historic range." 

Wow. We need to wake up and protect habitat, prosecute poachers, and vaccinate dogs before we lose the last wild things.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnAria  15 May
> ...



Musta broke a crayon.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Laughing out loud.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > When I had an old Mac it would revert back to the 60's or 70's after it had to be forced shut down, sometimes. But it was on its way out.
> ...



The universe said NO because it doesn't think Jodi is important.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> now he wants me to run a virus scan but I don't wanna I have things to do why can't I just travel into the future



Let it run later when you're asleep. (That's what I do.)


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

OMG I'm dying ! Dog Butt Looks Like Jesus Christ In A Robe (PHOTO)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> OMG I'm dying ! Dog Butt Looks Like Jesus Christ In A Robe (PHOTO)



OMG are you kidding me?  lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

Hilarious right.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> OMG I'm dying ! Dog Butt Looks Like Jesus Christ In A Robe (PHOTO)



Someone is staring at the dog's ass for way too long.


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2013)

Although dog backwards is god.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

I wish I knew how to make that my new avatar


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 14, 2013)

didja'll see that 2 faced kitty?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> OMG I'm dying ! Dog Butt Looks Like Jesus Christ In A Robe (PHOTO)



Hilarious...theres even definition in the face area...a nose and everything.  Tink, where do you find these things?  I'm gonna share it on Facebook.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> I wish I knew how to make that my new avatar



Right click the dog butt > save as > save it somewhere you can remember > go to your profile avatar > browse for it and upload

Ta-Da!


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I'm dying ! Dog Butt Looks Like Jesus Christ In A Robe (PHOTO)
> ...



My mom posted it on FB


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I knew how to make that my new avatar
> ...



Thanks Tess, I know that but for some reason I had only noticed the video not the pic before, I know have a jesus dog butt
Here's some Zformation George Zimmerman trial: Day 5 of jury selection in Trayvon Martin shooting - Page 2 - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay, this is the part where you say "Why is my dog butt gigantic?" and [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] replies "I'm not touching that" so I get a new signature file.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I posted some stuff on the Zimmerman thread - there was a juror escorted out by a deputy yesterday after he said he didn't have an opinion, then the defense brought the judge his FB like TM page saying "justice is coming!" and all this crap and the judge said "is this your post?", guy got mad came back to court and mad at media now for exposing him.

lol

Drama starting up.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Okay, this is the part where you say "Why is my dog butt gigantic?" and [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] replies "I'm not touching that" so I get a new signature file.



What's a Cadillac card?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I heard him testify yesterday...is that you...errr...uhhh...umm...yeah.

What a baffoon.  

So far i would have only kept two of the ladies and 1 dude that was kinda funny...so I would be half way there already...Im that good

Oh...nice pic nick, Tink...and Ill just leave it there


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, this is the part where you say "Why is my dog butt gigantic?" and [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] replies "I'm not touching that" so I get a new signature file.
> ...



Ask [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] I have no idea.  It has something to do with welfare.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I think it means if your black and driving a Cadillac, then you will be followed or pulled over.  

Its not the Cadillac!  Its the 22" tires with the spinner rims on them that does it...lol.

Anyone know what change I made to my signature?  I did it for you guys because I care...you're welcome


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

LOL at myself. [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] new question:  why's my dog butt Jesus?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Oh gotcha. I wasn't going to click the link and get into all that.  Okay, so that goes right along with the race card.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Playing the race card doesnt make for good problem solving...its just good for more problems.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I have known quite a few white people that have the 22' spinner rims. And it's been proven that African Americans get pulled over more often and searched more often, regardless of the car. But I'm not going to get into that any further than that. 
You changed the colors on your sig but idk why.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

It's possible I cleared the entire thread with my new sig.

(Crickets)


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You are correct, Tink...in 24 hours when I get my reps back...IOU.

The big rims and spinners started in the hood.  But you are correct there were whites that had them also...I dont think spinners are too popular anymore.  I was being sarcastic more than anything.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's possible I cleared the entire thread with my new sig.
> 
> (Crickets)



Lol...some of us and some of us...not naming any names....you know who you are

You funny, Testy!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

[MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] Friday marg.  Get your Pina.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

I had a margarita trio at out back the other day I think I want more. I will say the mango one was too sweet especially after the other 2


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



You added color to it! 

As a side note, thank you for leaving out the cadillac!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



LOL...That is one heck of an ugly color I chose, huh?  IOU reps...im on 24 hour waiting period apparently.


----------



## Tink (Jun 14, 2013)

I think my holy shit avatar is losing its charm


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Tink said:


> I think my holy shit avatar is losing its charm



Now that was funny!!!


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

I read this article and it's so Frankensteinesque. Read the last paragraph...shudders.



*Russians who raised the dead*
In the years before World War II, Russian scientists attempted to revive fish and dog heads, and even a human being

Russians who raised the dead - Salon.com

OMG.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> I read this article and it's so Frankensteinesque. Read the last paragraph...shudders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EW.   

If Daryl dies, we riot.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I read this article and it's so Frankensteinesque. Read the last paragraph...shudders.
> ...



Wait, Daryl?


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Tink said:


> I think my holy shit avatar is losing its charm



It made you appear as an asshole. Literally.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

*If Daryl dies we riot. *


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

It's a Walking Dead thing.

Zombies... ya know.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's a Walking Dead thing.
> 
> Zombies... ya know.



Oh, okay I wasn't thinking in that direction at all. I had Daryl Brewer on the brain.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

One more thing. I can't find any corroboration whatsoever for a book being released about the Arias case by Martinez.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is the alleged post found on State vs Arias:







I think it would be a breach of ethics if a book was released before the trial's completion. I have no qualms about it being sold afterward. I also have no problem with the defense writing a book, or Arias family members or the Alexander family members doing so. The only person writing a book about the trial that I would take issue with is Jodi Arias. She shouldn't profit through murder.

What do you think?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> Here is the alleged post found on State vs Arias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im in 100% agreement with this post.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> Here is the alleged post found on State vs Arias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Sue needs to state her source.  I wouldn't think in a million years Juan would do something so unethical.

Change.org is a place for open persecution.  Anyone can say anything on that thing and the sheeple line up to sign for whatever cause.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the alleged post found on State vs Arias:
> ...



Well, it's shit-stirring, but I didn't find it on Change.org, so I can't be certain who is actually stirring the shit, the State vs Arias site or the aunt.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't see how it is unethical to write a book after the fact.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

I could go on that thing right now and start a petition to have you banned because... Hmmm you believe JoJo is innocent and sheeple would line up to sign with no facts other than what I said just because they think they're "making a difference and being heard".  It's bullshit, instead of the illusion of doing something like signing a "petition" they should act in their own backyard on a small thing that really makes a difference and the world would be a better place.

Most of the internet and the public pisses me off.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

It's crap, the DA would not sell a book in the middle of a trial... Even in AZ lol


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I could go on that thing right now and start a petition to have you banned because... Hmmm you believe JoJo is innocent and sheeple would line up to sign with no facts other than what I said just because they think they're "making a difference and being heard".  It's bullshit, instead of the illusion of doing something like signing a "petition" they should act in their own backyard on a small thing that really makes a difference and the world would be a better place.
> 
> Most of the internet and the public pisses me off.



Whoa, easy there now. Nice day, sunshiney...things not to be pissed off about, and

#tequila


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I could go on that thing right now and start a petition to have you banned because... Hmmm you believe JoJo is innocent and sheeple would line up to sign with no facts other than what I said just because they think they're "making a difference and being heard".  It's bullshit, instead of the illusion of doing something like signing a "petition" they should act in their own backyard on a small thing that really makes a difference and the world would be a better place.
> ...



Sorry, I just hate that thing, I'm constantly seeing "sign this petition!" On FB. It's so dumb.

Do you think that post and shit stirring is part of The Plan they're doing with Patty, motion, mental illness, statement to the local paper, et. al?


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

I just had to post this for you. It cracked me up:


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't know. I'd like to know if it is actually on that site.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

PS on the after the trial sales - I don't see any issue with that on a closed case.  Jeff Ashton did it and no one started a petition.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Stop for a sec.  Let's go back and look at Daryl and his bow and arrow one more time.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

So, I found that petition by the aunt was up on change.org, but only 50 people signed it. Then someone started a petition against her petition. This could go on for infinity.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> So, I found that petition by the aunt was up on change.org, but only 50 people signed it. Then someone started a petition against her petition. This could go on for infinity.



Laughing out loud.

Point made


----------



## Tink (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> I read this article and it's so Frankensteinesque. Read the last paragraph...shudders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah. I guess I better go finish my zombie apocalypse preparations.


----------



## Tink (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *If Daryl dies we riot. *
> 
> View attachment 26478
> 
> View attachment 26479



So true! Love Darryl. Rick is now


----------



## Tink (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the alleged post found on State vs Arias:
> ...



Who's to say Sue even wrote that wouldn't be the first time those nuts on that FB made something up.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Well I don't know who did what, other than what you've seen. I'm not going to try to hunt down her Facebook post and attempt to get proof. They might have written that, might not have, who knows?


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

I missed all but maybe the last 20 minutes of it, but can someone explain the end of *Shutter Island* for me?


----------



## Tink (Jun 15, 2013)

Animal lovers anyone? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4060075429353&set=vb.198914640188934&type=2&theater


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Tink said:


> Animal lovers anyone? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4060075429353&set=vb.198914640188934&type=2&theater



Tink is it worth disabling noscript?


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

It's not another jesus butt hole, is it?


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

[MENTION=44147]king.solomon[/MENTION]

You can join us, we don't bite. Well, actually I can't speak for the front of Tink's avatar.

**Now this makes no sense, but the avatar was actually a dog butt for a day.


----------



## Tink (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Animal lovers anyone? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4060075429353&set=vb.198914640188934&type=2&theater
> ...



I think it is. Had my hubby laughing.


----------



## Tink (Jun 15, 2013)

It's not a jesus butthole I promise.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Pfft, KY.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I bookmarked it. I have to restart the browser in order to disable.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll look at it in a minute. I have to go change my shirt. I froze a soda, opened it and it exploded on me. Delicious though.


----------



## Tink (Jun 15, 2013)

Delicious shirt lol I've never tried forzen soda.


----------



## Tink (Jun 15, 2013)

I can not believe how far behind I got on all my TV shows while watching this trial. Good thing they aren't on during the summer. Now when will I get around to all my books?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *If Daryl dies we riot. *
> ...



IKR.  What's the deal?  Pull it together Rick!  That cray cray thing is just going to get you eaten.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Tink said:


> Delicious shirt lol I've never tried forzen soda.



Or frozen soda shirt.

I'm not sure what to say on the KY av so I'm just being quiet.  Lol.  I actually was thinking for a minute what can you use that stuff for anyhow?  Can't come up with anything.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Tink said:


> It's not a jesus butthole I promise.



You're definitely all about the butthole thing lately.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Tink said:


> Delicious shirt lol I've never tried forzen soda.



Yeah, you have to get it out of the freezer before it goes completely solid.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Delicious shirt lol I've never tried forzen soda.
> ...



I figured that, otherwise you should put a stick in it and lick it.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to look at the animal thing and disable noscript. I got involved in the shirt stain problem and then getting another shirt, and then became distracted...and so on.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Be difficult to get it out of the bottle then


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

So did you guys ever see Shutter Island? Did DiCaprio's character actually kill his wife? And what did he mean in the end? Something about living as a bad man or dying as a good man and which is better?
Were they taking him off to execute him? I know it might have helped if I had actually watched more than 15-20 minutes at the end, but still.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Right.  This is a puzzler.   I'm still working on Tinker's KY puzzler.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sorry, I was being a smart ass.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > *It's not a jesus butthole I promise*.
> ...



BBM: I think that line should be added to your sig, or at least it should get a TM.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I know all about your smartass.

Why is everything about butts lately?  We've been over anal sex for awhile.
This is all Tink's fault.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There's a little Nurmi in all of us. Although Nurmi + little doesn't really make sense.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Ha ha, I read the first part of that and jinxed you - you said "little" and "Nurmi" in the same sentence.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You forgot..."on the Forum, June 15" for the Tink quote.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

There I fixed it.  I can't PM you.   It's annoying, PM me so I can PM you back, it doesn't like the new name.

I need to go fix dinner bbl.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Lol.

Done.


----------



## Tink (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Delicious shirt lol I've never tried forzen soda.
> ...



I still can't believe that was a jury question.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> I missed all but maybe the last 20 minutes of it, but can someone explain the end of *Shutter Island* for me?



Good movie! You should really watch the entire thing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> So did you guys ever see Shutter Island? Did DiCaprio's character actually kill his wife? And what did he mean in the end? Something about living as a bad man or dying as a good man and which is better?
> Were they taking him off to execute him? I know it might have helped if I had actually watched more than 15-20 minutes at the end, but still.



You REALLY need to see this from the beginning!


Just to add, NO, they didn't take him to execute him. He's in a mental institution; his mind shut down to protect him several years previous. He is a cop, came home one day after work to find his manic depressive wife had drowned their children, he in turn killed her, and was placed in the institution. He believes he's there investigating the disappearance of someone. Every once in a while, his mind lets him go back to the present, and he remembers everything, then just as fast, his mind shuts back down. If you watch it from the beginning, it'll make sense at the end. LOL


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



That was a juror question, for realz?


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> There I fixed it.  I can't PM you.   It's annoying, PM me so I can PM you back, it doesn't like the new name.
> 
> I need to go fix dinner bbl.



Are you talking to me?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > So did you guys ever see Shutter Island? Did DiCaprio's character actually kill his wife? And what did he mean in the end? Something about living as a bad man or dying as a good man and which is better?
> ...



Wasn't this one of the whack-o DiCaprio movies?  He has the "good ones" and the "whack-os"  He's like Nicholas Cage like that.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > So did you guys ever see Shutter Island? Did DiCaprio's character actually kill his wife? And what did he mean in the end? Something about living as a bad man or dying as a good man and which is better?
> ...



If I do, will I understand that question? It seemed cryptic and deep.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > There I fixed it.  I can't PM you.   It's annoying, PM me so I can PM you back, it doesn't like the new name.
> ...



Yes!  That's why I quoted you lol.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Wait, Nick Cage has movies that aren't whacko? Aren't they whacko by virtue of having him in them?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Did I not quote you @TW?  My bad.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No, there was no quote, you were writing all by your lonesome

#Tequilaearlysaturday
#lol


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Remember that youtube video someone put together of all Cage's movies where he was completely unhinged? Classic.


----------



## TW (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay, I'm off.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Yep! If you haven't seen it, you need to!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Dirtbike and duck o'clock


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> So did you guys ever see Shutter Island? Did DiCaprio's character actually kill his wife? And what did he mean in the end? Something about living as a bad man or dying as a good man and which is better?
> Were they taking him off to execute him? I know it might have helped if I had actually watched more than 15-20 minutes at the end, but still.



Saw this movie...the strangest twist of a movie at the end I have ever seen...i was shocked...totally unpredictable...loved it.

Basically...Dicap was the whacko he spent the whole movie trying to identify.

There you go...I intentionally ruined it for Testy....just in case she decides to watch it...

My deepest apologies, testy


----------



## Tink (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah and it was asked when she was on the stand too.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 15, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Yes, it'll all make sense if you see it from the beginning.


----------



## animallover (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey you all! Work work work. It was so nice today. I wanted to be in the pool. Work tomorrow too. Ugh. But hope yall have a great weekend!


----------



## Tink (Jun 16, 2013)

The Most Ridiculous, Scary, Hilarious & Sad Things Potential Jurors Said During George Zimmerman's Trial This Week (LIST) | Global Grind


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 16, 2013)

Tink said:


> The Most Ridiculous, Scary, Hilarious & Sad Things Potential Jurors Said During George Zimmerman's Trial This Week (LIST) | Global Grind



Good stuff, Tink.  Some crazy stuff I heard last week.  Also funny are the comments below the article...I spit up water on the first comment...lol.


----------



## Tink (Jun 16, 2013)

For some reason I don't even see comments on there what was the comment? [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 16, 2013)

Tink said:


> For some reason I don't even see comments on there what was the comment? [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]



They are FB comments at the very bottom...here are a few (pardon the language):

*(Comment): * "Fuckin fat piece of sewer that George Zimmerman scumbag!..."

"...Go to jail fatso and stay there!"

*(Reply): * "Tell us what you really feel b/c you obviously have it all figured out..."

"Why do I have the feeling you wouldnt have the balls to face Zimmerman like a man..."

*(Comment): * "He needs to get that smirk slapped off his face."

*(Reply):* "so do you"

"So according to Queen Kathryn, George Zimmerman has now lost his right to smile......"  #lowinformationidiot

"Jay Walker the only people I see that have any racist bias are those who support Zimmerman because they stereotype Trayvon as a hoodlum and a violent person because Trayvon is black. Think before you make ignorant and hypocritical statements"

LOL...Adults and their childish behavior sometimes...gotta love it or laugh at it.  Check out the name in the last reply--"Jay Walker"...lol.


----------



## Ha3mme8tt (Jun 16, 2013)

It will take a little while to get used to this.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow.  The 500th winner of our death penalty, here in Texas, is going to be a woman.
Executions in Texas

Executions in Texas date to 1819 when a man was hanged in Galveston for piracy. Since then, offenders have been put to death by hanging, under the authority of individual counties, and by electrocution and lethal injection, under authority of the state of Texas:

Woman will be 500th execution since Texas resumed death penalty - Houston Chronicle

Here's some fun facts:

Hangings (1819-1923): 390

Electrocutions (1924-1964): 361

Lethal injections (1976-2013): 499

Sources: The ESPY File, Texas Department of Criminal Justice


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 16, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Wow.  The 500th winner of our death penalty, here in Texas, is going to be a woman.
> Executions in Texas
> 
> Executions in Texas date to 1819 when a man was hanged in Galveston for piracy. Since then, offenders have been put to death by hanging, under the authority of individual counties, and by electrocution and lethal injection, under authority of the state of Texas:
> ...



that certainly is an advancement in the equal rights issue


----------



## TW (Jun 16, 2013)

Tink said:


> The Most Ridiculous, Scary, Hilarious & Sad Things Potential Jurors Said During George Zimmerman's Trial This Week (LIST) | Global Grind



Tink, it's best they said whatever they said. AT least most didn't lie in court.


----------



## TW (Jun 16, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason I don't even see comments on there what was the comment? [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]
> ...



No different than a lot of what transpired in the Jodi Arias case.


----------



## TW (Jun 16, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey you all! Work work work. It was so nice today. I wanted to be in the pool. Work tomorrow too. Ugh. But hope yall have a great weekend!



That bunny is so cute.


----------



## TW (Jun 16, 2013)

This is a great goof:






You can see it larger at link:

Facebook releases new post-NSA-Prism-leak privacy settings - Boing Boing

 and


----------



## testarosa (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Father's Day SOTD! 

Dedicated to my baby daddy and all you dads and husbands and protectors of all that's right and fixer's of all things, including spider and snakes! Dad's rock the world!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7sCl56PsXQ]I Dont Like Spiders and Snakes jim stafford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tink (Jun 16, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > The Most Ridiculous, Scary, Hilarious & Sad Things Potential Jurors Said During George Zimmerman's Trial This Week (LIST) | Global Grind
> ...



OH yeah. But there were some liars too.


----------



## Tink (Jun 16, 2013)

TW said:


> This is a great goof:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL good one.


----------



## Tink (Jun 16, 2013)

[MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]
Saw this and thought of you and what you just wrote about the comments.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/264843_274884855985333_2141391701_n.jpg


----------



## animallover (Jun 16, 2013)

Tink said:


> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]
> Saw this and thought of you and what you just wrote about the comments.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/264843_274884855985333_2141391701_n.jpg



ROFL...that's is FAH!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 16, 2013)

Tink said:


> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]
> Saw this and thought of you and what you just wrote about the comments.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/264843_274884855985333_2141391701_n.jpg



LOL...aint that the truth sometimes.  Check out the women and men going toe to toe with each other...lol.


----------



## Tink (Jun 17, 2013)

Sometimes is being very generous. I don't know what it is about the internet, probably the anonymity of it but people grow the biggest balls on the net and are all about typing tough.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

Tink said:


> Sometimes is being very generous. I don't know what it is about the internet, probably the anonymity of it but people grow the biggest balls on the net and are all about typing tough.



Another true statement.  I just dont like the lying.  And it is absolutely the anonymity of it...its amazing how the attitudes and comments change when you have to put your real name on it.

Even with a lot of the FB comment sections...when their real name is attached, things change for most people...still some idiots out there.

The guitar forum that I belong to only lets you use your real name...amazing how nice people are...lol.

The internet is an alter ego for many.  Now you? I get the feeling you are the same pistol on here that you are in real life...but thats what I like about ya.


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

Tink said:


> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]
> Saw this and thought of you and what you just wrote about the comments.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/264843_274884855985333_2141391701_n.jpg



Nah. Everyone fighting on the internet is in their underwear or pajamas. Those people are dressed too well. lol.


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I was referring to the ones who, at least, put their own biases or feelings upfront, I didn't intend for that statement to be comprehensive.


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if there will still be a status hearing on this case June 20th? Or has that been dealt with and resolved? Maybe it will be covered and we'll find out if the judge agrees/approves with the continuance? Or has she ruled on that already?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

TW said:


> Does anyone know if there will still be a status hearing on this case June 20th? Or has that been dealt with and resolved? Maybe it will be covered and we'll find out if the judge agrees/approves with the continuance? Or has she ruled on that already?



to my knowledge, she hasn't ruled on the motion.  I think the hearing will take place.  That date wasn't one of the ones they couldn't make in the motion.


----------



## Tink (Jun 17, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Oh yeah I know but there were some that tried to lie and hide those biases like the guy that was busted with stuff on FB. The problem is some people don't think they are biased even though they clearly are so in their eyes they don't think they are lying lol


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]
> ...



This was funny...underwear or pajamas?  Guilty!


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

Hope yall have a great day.


----------



## Tink (Jun 17, 2013)

OMG I just saw Juan bobble heads on the FB page


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

Tink said:


> OMG I just saw Juan bobble heads on the FB page



Lol. Yeah I saw those somewhere. That's a little crazy imo. Lol


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

Tink said:


> OMG I just saw Juan bobble heads on the FB page



Bobble heads are bizarre no matter what.


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I just saw Juan bobble heads on the FB page
> ...



Those kittens are getting big fast.


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

Animallover, your sig is disgusting.


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

TW said:


> Animallover, your sig is disgusting.



Yeah I have been sick all day. Need to change that. Sorry TW.


----------



## Tink (Jun 17, 2013)

What did it say? I didn't see anything disgusting?


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

Tink said:


> What did it say? I didn't see anything disgusting?



I had the puke smiley and it said I hate being sick.


----------



## Tink (Jun 17, 2013)

Aw hope you feel better soon


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

[MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] 

Thank you. Me too....


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > What did it say? I didn't see anything disgusting?
> ...



I'm surprised looking at it didn't make you sick. Feel better.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

*In defense of Jodi's parents*

By Dr. Drew staff
updated 2:13 PM EDT, Mon June 17, 2013

NEED TO KNOW
		Local man says Ariases are not responsible for Jodi's behavior
		Were her parents misjudged?

Tonight: In defense of Jodi's parents | HLNtv.com

This guy is nice for sticking up for his friends, and I agree with him, but if the penalty phase goes forth, these comments would seem to be a problem for the defense, no?


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

On Patty (sp?) Patti Womack:

*The State vs Jodi Arias ~ Travis Alexander murder trial*:
9 hours ago
_Patti Womack on Dr. Drew accusing this page of posting a map to her house - LIAR! Where's the proof? Show me where we posted a map you liar. I have no idea where she even lives nor do I care._
https://www.facebook.com/Justice4Travis?filter=3&_fb_noscript=1

Then this site said she never received a "direct threat", however, I listened to the video and didn't hear her say that. Dr. Drew [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--6YSPMKvIc"]Dr Drew[/ame] characterized the situation as an indirect threat, as far as I recall. Maybe you can give it a listen to confirm. She did, however, directly state that she has never been in trouble with the law, so that rumor about the drug DUI seems particularly malicious. If it is not true, whoever was the source of that info, could be sued for libel.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

6/17/2013*
OBJ - Objection/Opposition. - Party (001)*
6/17/2013*
*
NOTE: OBJECTION TO MOTION TO CONTINUE; PENALTY PHASE

Looks like the state is moving forward.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> 6/17/2013*
> OBJ - Objection/Opposition. - Party (001)*
> 6/17/2013*
> *
> ...



Did Judge Sherry rule or they going to cover this motion at hearing on the 20th?


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > 6/17/2013*
> ...



It looks like it is simply the state's response to the defense's motion. Had she ruled, I think it would have been on the court page and likely would have been big news.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> On Patty (sp?) Patti Womack:
> 
> *The State vs Jodi Arias ~ Travis Alexander murder trial*:
> 9 hours ago
> ...



I listened to her on Dr Drew last night.  Yeah, she said she never received a threat, but that it concerned her that the site that gave out her address had 50,000 members.  She has a little daughter and she gets emotional for her safety.

Is this patty girl the one seen in the court gallery with the huge tattoos?


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > On Patty (sp?) Patti Womack:
> ...



Yes. 
If you look above, the site that she blamed denied doing it. I have no idea who is telling the truth. I haven't been there on a daily basis. But if she is truly concerned, she needs to stop doing TV interviews, as well.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > On Patty (sp?) Patti Womack:
> ...



I haven't read the defense's motion in a while. Do you recall if they specifically stated that she had received threats?  Or did they describe it only as intimidation? I can't recall.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

>>Yeah, she said she never received a threat,

I'm sure you covered this, but that's going to go really shitty for the defense and the FINE! We're not calling any witnesses then!  motion.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Is she that dumb?  That whole motion hangs on her getting death threats and it hasn't even been ruled on yet.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

The motion says threatened, but he specifically said death threats in court - no?

Memorandum of Points and Authorities
I. RELEVANT FACTS
On May 24, 2013, a mistrial was declared as to the penalty phase due to the fact
that the jury could not reach a unanimous decis
ion as to whether or
not Ms. Arias should
be put to death or if she should be sentenced to spend the rest of her life in prison. On
this same day this court scheduled the subsequent penalty phase on July 18, 2013.
Before the penalty phase began Ms. Arias moved to dismiss the death penalty due
to the fact that she could not present a complete mitigation case. On May 20, 2013,
during the argument on that motion, Ms. Arias advised the court that Patricia Womack
was not willing to return to Arizona to testi
fy on Ms. Arias&#8217; behalf because she had been
threatened.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Is she that dumb?  That whole motion hangs on her getting death threats and it hasn't even been ruled on yet.



Plus the Arias family friend who called her a "wayward child". That's going to, at least partially, put a damper on the parental abuse allegations.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The motion says threatened, but he specifically said death threats in court - no?
> 
> Memorandum of Points and Authorities
> I. RELEVANT FACTS
> ...



I can't recall the specifics of what the defense wrote or said in court, but I think Jodi Arias said that Womack received " threats" in her allocution. (I'm not sure if she called it death threats or not) Lying liar lying pants.
And Martinez wasn't able to cross or dispute it.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Where has Tink been? Miss ya, Tink.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> Where has Tink been? Miss ya, Tink.



Idk.  I'll jump on the Tweeter sometime today and check in with her.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

You know, what those fools on State vs Arias FB page is so totally unprofessional and scuzzy, they could have denied it without looking like a$$holes.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> You know, what those fools on State vs Arias FB page is so totally unprofessional and scuzzy, they could have denied it without looking like a$$holes.



They have had some good information as well. I'm refraining from the scuzzy terminology, I haven't seen anything firsthand that looked threatening, although I'm guessing they may have pushed the envelope ethically at one time or another. If the posting of the address and map originated from that site, I would imagine someone would have screen grabbed it (like the defense) in order to prove the accusation. Or not. I have to split the difference here because Womack isn't being completely honest either, me thinks. Like I said before, she was willing to testify before cross, in her depo, by Martinez, in spite of real or perceived threats.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Mmmmmm.... they got the camera wrong.  It was "I know I'm forgetting something...where is it?!"  In Flores' hand "oh that's where the damn camera is!".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MiCj1xElOo&feature=youtu.be]Jodi Arias Controversial Movie Trailer Shows Graphic Murder Scene (Viewer Discretion Advised) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > You know, what those fools on State vs Arias FB page is so totally unprofessional and scuzzy, they could have denied it without looking like a$$holes.
> ...



I agree, it's just slipped from "fact" or "justice" to inappropriately put and defensive posts.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

MaryEllen Resendez &#8207;@maryellenabc15  53m  
#abc15 will stream #jodiarias court proceedings on Thurs. 6/20 8:30am on ABC15 Arizona | KNXV-TV Phoenix | News, Weather, Sports, Things To Do .  I will tweet from court. Live report @ 11a


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Mmmmmm.... they got the camera wrong.  It was "I know I'm forgetting something...where is it?!"  In Flores' hand "oh that's where the damn camera is!".
> 
> Jodi Arias Controversial Movie Trailer Shows Graphic Murder Scene (Viewer Discretion Advised) - YouTube



I can't even bring myself to look at it. Plus, Lifetime. Enough said.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmmm.... they got the camera wrong.  It was "I know I'm forgetting something...where is it?!"  In Flores' hand "oh that's where the damn camera is!".
> ...



Yeah, even if I had cable, I'd be skipping that movie, but the murder clip was interesting.  

I'm anti-manhater Lifetime channel and pretty much anti-manhater period.

Men are goooood.

lol


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't think I've ever watched one thing on Lifetime.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> On Patty (sp?) Patti Womack:
> 
> *The State vs Jodi Arias ~ Travis Alexander murder trial*:
> 9 hours ago
> ...



Hi all just catching up. Hope you are around. I always wondered about the drug thing because the only thing I ever found/saw on it was a tweet with nothing confirmable. If there was a court record you'd think that would be posted.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> 6/17/2013*
> OBJ - Objection/Opposition. - Party (001)*
> 6/17/2013*
> *
> ...



What's this mean?


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I can't say if that site did it or not but all I have to say is I certainly wouldn't put it past them. And it could have been a member on that site and not the admins who knows but someone did put it out there.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The motion says threatened, but he specifically said death threats in court - no?
> ...


I don't know I guess it depends on what's considered a threat. To me what I have witnessed on the internet and posting her address etc is a threat. A veiled threat.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > On Patty (sp?) Patti Womack:
> ...



Dr. Drew caught a bunch of crap for that Patti interview on the Tweeter, bunch of people tweeted and retweeted him Juan's youtube argument about her needing to plead the 5th to not incriminate herself and that she wouldn't have been able to testify anyhow.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I'm not going to lie when I'm not feeling well and its rainy out I love me some cheesy lifetime movies. But I don't watch them with the thought that they are accurate KWIM? Recently I made my hubby download the lifetime Casey Anthony and the Drew Peterson movies and I laid on the couch and watched a marathon while eating icecream. Yeah that's a stereo type and I embraced it that day lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Hang I'll grab it for you if you want it.  It's where they gave Patti an attorney to advise her on testifying because she received money for selling the photos and had possible drug charges coming/pending.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Yeah but like TW said before the incriminating herself could have to do with taxes for the pics sold no?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

It was both, she had a couple things going on they gave her an attorney for before she testified and left herself open and the attorney advised her to shut up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Casey Anthony doesn't fall under "man-hating" ha ha.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't really understand what that stuff would have had to do with her testifying about her friendship with JA. Couldn't she testify that stuff then plead 5th?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Speaking of that [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] have you read the Jeff Ashton book?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> I don't really understand what that stuff would have had to do with her testifying about her friendship with JA. Couldn't she testify that stuff then plead 5th?



No, the prosecution gets to question her and that's where the trouble started....


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > 6/17/2013*
> ...



Objecting to the defense's motion to delay the trial.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> I don't really understand what that stuff would have had to do with her testifying about her friendship with JA. Couldn't she testify that stuff then plead 5th?



My thoughts on that subject are that after she was caught with something that didn't make her look good, the defense did not want to use her. It doesn't look great when you present a character witness who, for whatever reason, has a questionable character. I'm not even sure she backed out on her own unless she feared getting in trouble herself. For someone who doesn't want exposure, she's spending enough time on HLN.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > On Patty (sp?) Patti Womack:
> ...



Yeah, I remember that and I could never find any corroboration on it. She could sue if she wanted to. It's libel if someone posts something that they know isn't true and with the intent of harming her character and reputation.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

I have to admit, I did buy into at the time.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink, Did you actually see a post with a photo of her house, her address and a map? I've never come across that.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's the objection to the motion:
http://media2.abc15.com/html/pdf/arias_motion1.pdf


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

It's pretty short, I'm paraphrasing, but it says "those are dumb reasons to delay til next year, deny the motion".


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Here's the objection to the motion:
> http://media2.abc15.com/html/pdf/arias_motion1.pdf



Wow. That was short and sweet, eh? I actually laughed after reading it. He didn't even bother to address all the other "issues" the defense had in their motion. I guess he felt he didn't want to dignify them with an answer.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's pretty short, I'm paraphrasing, but it says "those are dumb reasons to delay til next year, deny the motion".



I basically wrote the same before reading your comment.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Speaking of that [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] have you read the Jeff Ashton book?



I have. And even though I thought it was impossible I liked him even less.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand what that stuff would have had to do with her testifying about her friendship with JA. Couldn't she testify that stuff then plead 5th?
> ...



Right I know they get to question her but she can legally say I take the 5th just like that skeevy  Gus Searcy did.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

He addressed the issues without all the extra words in the motion.  "Desire to call witnesses" and defense counsel's unavailability until after 7-29.

That pretty much covered it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand what that stuff would have had to do with her testifying about her friendship with JA. Couldn't she testify that stuff then plead 5th?
> ...



Yeah I agree about the irony with the exposure. She like Jodi thinks she can fix it and peoples perceptions. Wanting to be introduced as JA's "former friend"


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> I have to admit, I did buy into at the time.



It's possible it could be true but who knows.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink, Did you actually see a post with a photo of her house, her address and a map? I've never come across that.



Haven't seen the photo or map (haven't looked for it) but I did see her address, personal info and pics of her daughter.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit, I did buy into at the time.
> ...



THe only reason I thought it could be true was because during one of her interviews on HLN she sounded buzzed, whether high or drunk-ish. Of course I'm no expert on determining if people are high based on interviews, so there's that.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink, Did you actually see a post with a photo of her house, her address and a map? I've never come across that.
> ...



The address is really uncalled for as well as photos of the kid.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I think, also like Jodi, she probably likes the attention, if she can control it. She should just move on, but I wonder if the defense has asked her to do some of this.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

She's not very bright I can still see her daughters pics on her FB


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> She's not very bright I can still see her daughters pics on her FB



She doesn't have it set to private? (with NSA sharing? lol)


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

I am reading comments on the state v facebook page a few of her friends commented defending her, I've only read a few of the comments but one of them has a description of her house, how many bedrooms and how long she has lived there. That tells me theres some truth to the map being out there.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > She's not very bright I can still see her daughters pics on her FB
> ...



The FB is private but I'm guessing these are profile pics or something. But I see several pics.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> I am reading comments on the state v facebook page a few of her friends commented defending her, I've only read a few of the comments but one of them has a description of her house, how many bedrooms and how long she has lived there. That tells me theres some truth to the map being out there.



Wait...Her friends are describing her house, or others are?


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

So AZ is three hours behind EDST, right?


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

Another lovely comment " Why the hell is Patty getting involved?! It's driving me nuts. Arias is fucking guilty, let that bitch rot. Patty is digging her own grave....."


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I am reading comments on the state v facebook page a few of her friends commented defending her, I've only read a few of the comments but one of them has a description of her house, how many bedrooms and how long she has lived there. That tells me theres some truth to the map being out there.
> ...



Her friends are defending her, others are posting her house details.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> So AZ is three hours behind EDST, right?



At the moment yes. They are the same as my time here in CA until daylight savings time because they don't participate in it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

By the way I just did a gooogle search for her name and theres a result on the state V JA page the description UPDATE Patricia Womack, who is appearing on behalf of the murderer, has a criminal record and was in rehab for alcohol and heroin abuse. [Via Chris...

However the post has been removed.... things that make you go hmm


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

So this hearing on Thursday is it just to decide about the continuance?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> So this hearing on Thursday is it just to decide about the continuance?



Status hearing.  She'll probably rule on that motion, the prosecution will say if they're proceeding with dp and set a date for the trial.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > So this hearing on Thursday is it just to decide about the continuance?
> ...



Hola, testaChica!  I grew up riding enduro dirt bikes.  Many, many BAD injuries in the "strip jobs" of Pennsylvania.  5 of my chick bff's and I......were raised as boys.  

And I wouldn't have wanted it any other way...

Vroom Vroom


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> Another lovely comment " Why the hell is Patty getting involved?! It's driving me nuts. Arias is fucking guilty, let that bitch rot. Patty is digging her own grave....."



Oh brother. Unfortunate use of words. Why do they dislike her so much? Were they like this with Brewer?


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > So AZ is three hours behind EDST, right?
> ...



So the hearing is at 11:30 here.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Tink said:


> By the way I just did a gooogle search for her name and theres a result on the state V JA page the description UPDATE Patricia Womack, who is appearing on behalf of the murderer, has a criminal record and was in rehab for alcohol and heroin abuse. [Via Chris...
> 
> However the post has been removed.... things that make you go hmm



Indeed. Goo-ogle. That's a good name for it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Another lovely comment " Why the hell is Patty getting involved?! It's driving me nuts. Arias is fucking guilty, let that bitch rot. Patty is digging her own grave....."
> ...



who said that?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Even though I despise my ex for what he put me and my children through, I don't hate men or think they're all like him; I just have a hard time trusting people after all of it.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Who's on first.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Aye.  Nothing wrong with being cautious. That means you learned something from a bad experience.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



What?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Wow.

I'm sorry.

Pick your chin up, Little Hiawatha.  It's not all like that.


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I'm going to need you guys to update me because I'm not going to see it at 830


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Some one on the state v page. I didn't include the name because I don't want to be the same kinda asshole lol. But its there on the page on the patty post


----------



## Tink (Jun 18, 2013)

[MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] not sure if they were like that with Brewer but they were with all the docs and even Wilmott got death threats....


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Hey TW,

I cant remember either.  I do remember that a lot of the stuff surrounding Patti was in judges chambers.  So hard to say what they said behind closed doors.

I would bet that whatever they could use to show threat, then they would present it as a threat on her life.  Like the address being given out...they would argue that was a potential threat and a concern for her having a kid and all.  You know defense teams...give them a little window and let the exaggeration begin.

As far as her pleading the 5th that someone mentioned a few pages back.   I think it may have been questioning of maybe what they did when they were younger.  You can plead the 5th for just about anything as you know and dont really have to explain it.  I think it was just her out for not wanting to testify.

Very funny to me that she wants to be known now as Jodis "former friend".  She seemed pretty convinced of Jodis guilt...she called her a murderer.  No explanation or belief of self defense at all.  Man, Jodi had but one friend...how sad and how telling.

And this chick has to be one of the most emotional wrecks I have heard on interviews...man, she cries at the drop of a dime.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I have no idea why she would plead the 5th. Whatever the reason, it's not good for a character witness to get up and claim they do not wish to incriminate themselves. That implies involvement in something that could get you arrested. But admitting to smoking pot in childhood is not going to get you arrested, so I think it has more to do with the photos that were sold, but I know nothing for sure.

I think Womack may be a naive person. She looked upon her friend with fondness, but she never really expressed why. I guess we will never know that. Maybe Arias was fun to be with at the time? I never heard Womack mention any REAL specific acts of kindness demonstrated by Arias, where Arias actually put herself out. Womack mentioned being surprised that Arias showed up to be in her wedding, but on that occasion Womack's father paid for Arias's dress, so I can see Jodi not turning down an opportunity to go to an event and get dressed up for her own reasons.  (Like the PPL conference) Supposedly she took photos there and gave them to Womack as a gift, but again, it looked like Arias could use a A LOT of practice in the photography department, so perhaps there was an alternative motive there for her, as well.

I still think the defense decided that they weren't going to use her because she was a liability, more so than Womack deciding not to be there.

I think the spin has changed, in terms of "former friend", "murderer" and whatnot, because of the heat she faced from the internet. She's probably a nice person, who has strong enough vulnerabilities, where a person like Arias would be able to use her as a tool. That is only my opinion.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

PS:

I like your new avatar photo.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Hmmm...I think you got pattie nailed spot on.  Youre right probably not worried about incriminating herself over pot she may have smoked with Jodi 10-15 yrs ago.

And yeah, jodi had an ulterior and selfish reason for just about everything.  She was probably so proud of her own photography, so she gives it as a gift.  Jodi seems to be enamored with her own work.  I mean she sells pictures of hour glasses while on trial for murder...

I would like to see the question posed to Jodi by the media:  Why was it so difficult to get anyone to come forward for you?  Where is your support?  Where are your friends?  Where is your own mother and father and siblings when it came to someone pleading for your life?

That and exactly how many "Survivor" shirts have you been able to sell?  Hows that going for ya?

eww Jodi irritates me...lol.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure that Womack's father also footed the bill for Arias's travel costs to that wedding, too. So really, it was a nice gift to Patti from her father. Arias didn't scrimp, save and sacrifice to be there for her friend. Think about it. Supposedly she borrowed money to go kill Alexander. So when it was *important to her,* she made a concerted effort to get funds on her own.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Also, I believe the Arias family would get up and beg for mercy on her behalf. They have been there for her. The problem is that it doesn't jibe with Arias's story of abuse. I think the family would be highly effective in helping her. Her personality disorder won't allow her to move away from the victimization narrative, I think.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm reading on WS, that the hearing will not be streamed live.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 19, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hmmm...I think you got pattie nailed spot on.  Youre right probably not worried about incriminating herself over pot she may have smoked with Jodi 10-15 yrs ago.
> 
> And yeah, jodi had an ulterior and selfish reason for just about everything.  She was probably so proud of her own photography, so she gives it as a gift.  Jodi seems to be enamored with her own work.  I mean she sells pictures of hour glasses while on trial for murder...
> 
> ...



What I'd like to hear them ask Jodi is absolutely nothing. She isn't going to tell the truth on anything, so why bother? She doesn't deserve anyone's attention for even a split second.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...




Spot on ....well said.  Thats Jodi alright.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> Also, I believe the Arias family would get up and beg for mercy on her behalf. They have been there for her. The problem is that it doesn't jibe with Arias's story of abuse. I think the family would be highly effective in helping her. Her personality disorder won't allow her to move away from the victimization narrative, I think.



Oh, I agree...they have been there for her and they would have taken the stand for her.  I would just like to hear jodis explanation for why she didnt let them do it.  Jodi, if not already, would blame her attorneys...Im sure.

Youre right, the families pleas wouldn't hold up to JM scrutiny or the Jodi narrative.  Imagine being her mom and having to sit there and listen to all of her abuse claims and then on top of that to try and believe the same daughter making abuse claims against the person she murdered in front of his family to justify her actions.

Wow....just stick the needle in me before I would put my mom thru that.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...I think you got pattie nailed spot on.  Youre right probably not worried about incriminating herself over pot she may have smoked with Jodi 10-15 yrs ago.
> ...



LOL...thats true.  Its become of source of comic relief for me to watch her weasle out of things.  "I want to die"...lol...no you dont...."oh changed my mind...I dont want to die I want to help better the prison system and help people"...lmao.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 19, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



In a twisted way, the "Law of Attraction" did work for her. What she sowed, she reaped. (and it ain't over yet)


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Pfft, Law of attraction. Hate it. In my wildest imagination, I can't fathom what awful deeds the Alexanders committed to deserve what they attracted. Were they selling babies and eating kittens?


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] not sure if they were like that with Brewer but they were with all the docs and even Wilmott got death threats....



Bunch of bananas.


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I agree on the spin because of the heat from the net. I would look upon friends I grew up with with a fondness but probably not be able to name specifics as why. There's a few that I knew that I still care for because we grew up together even though I know now them to be train wrecks so I don't find that odd. As for Arias and Patty's wedding, I don't know that there has to be an alternative motive. She's a human being, a messed up one I grant, but shes not a caricature. You guys always speak of her as if shes some one dimensional cartoon character and while I don't believe that she has as much depth as everyone else I don't think that everything she ever did or does has some alternate nefarious motivation.


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Just curious where did you hear all this stuff about the father paying for all of this I hadn't read that before.


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I believe the Arias family would get up and beg for mercy on her behalf. They have been there for her. The problem is that it doesn't jibe with Arias's story of abuse. I think the family would be highly effective in helping her. Her personality disorder won't allow her to move away from the victimization narrative, I think.
> ...


I wonder if the mother believes the abuse claims about Travis. I was thinking she did since she wore the DV ribbon but I'm not sure. My thought is if she believes the abuse claims about TA could there be some truth to the claims about her?


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Is the law of attraction the same thing as karma but under a different names?  I don't think anyone deserved this no matter what they have done but I won't pretend they are perfect either.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Tink, who the hell is perfect?


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I heard it from Womack when she was interviewed on HLN. They were showing photos and video, I think, of Arias at the wedding simultaneously.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I don't think she is one dimensional, but I do believe she has a PD, and so I think she is highly motivated to self-benefit, more than the average person. That is characteristic of a few types of disorders.


----------



## animallover (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't believe its not gonna be live streamed. Wahwahwah


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Me! LOL JK. I just mean a lot of people act like they are saints but most of them have criminal records and I'm not sure that those funds are above board. However, I still feel very sorry for them. Samantha and Steven especially pull on my heart strings.


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Either I forgot or I wasn't listening that carefully, interesting.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I think she probably feels guilty about the way her daughter turned out, whether she is directly (by nurture) or indirectly (by nature and giving birth) responsible for it. Further, she wanted to save her life, and lastly, wouldn't a horrible crime like that be easier to swallow if you believe someone instigated your child's actions rather than viewing her as monstrous on her own?


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

animallover said:


> I can't believe its not gonna be live streamed. Wahwahwah



It probably won't be very long and be kind of boring. We probably won't be missing much and it will be reported on


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Possible, but its also possible she really was abused. We'll never know. Don't personalty disorders usually get caused by abuse?


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I look at it this way. Their alleged crimes, which I have seen no corroboration of, have absolutely nothing to do with Arias murdering their brother.  Now I suppose if you believe in the stupid law of attraction, you can say they committed crimes and thus they are getting just deserts, but they'd have to be some really heinous acts, if you ask me to be slammed with something like this.


----------



## animallover (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe its not gonna be live streamed. Wahwahwah
> ...



Yeah they're already reporting that some of the jurors will be present. So I'm sure they'll be all over hln all night tomorrow night. 

But I can't complain bc I will probably watch it. Lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I've seen some corroboration and we know his brother used his ID. I doubt Samantha has a record as she is a cop. But all in all I agree with you it has nothing to do with their brothers murder. I don't feel that anyone deserves this. And I don't believe in the law of attraction. But I do often hear people say karma what goes around comes around so I wonder if more people believe in it but don't know it. My mom was all about the secret and would get mad when I wouldn't listen to her talk about it.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



They can be caused by abuse/neglect and they might not be, or they could be caused genetic fluke, predisposition, by a combination of genetic predisposition, or genetic fluke and environment. There's no way of knowing exactly. It's a lot easier to assign guilt to environment when it was horrendously abusive or neglectful. But you know, people can turn out lovely in spite of their parents, sociology-economic group, environment, and so on. Conversely, people can become terrible in spite of good and decent parents.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I think that kind of shit is just as awful as people threatening Patti, Willmott, etc. Why do they feel the need to dig up dirt on these people?


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

I think it would be nice if karma actually worked. But all too often bad things happen to nice people. The karma idea can make them feel responsible for their own bad situation.


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Very true!


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



You are right. Awful on both fronts. The only part of this I can understand is that Travis' record was related to violence so it was relevant, and because it wasn't actually his record the brothers stuff came up. Also if they are trying to get money and not using it as it should be that would be relevant too but I don't know solidly if that's true or not.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



What are they alleged to be using the money for? I thought something was set up to cover their expenses.


----------



## animallover (Jun 19, 2013)

I think yall have talked about this already but I was wondering if any of you are gonna watch the lifetime movie this weekend?

I am gonna watch it but only to see how they do the murder part. Will they go with the shot first or the stab? That sorta thing. It will be hard to watch though imo.


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



If its all covering their expenses then I'm ok with that problem is theres no way to know. I would imagine they have hefty expenses taking so much time off work and staying in AZ  all this time. They have stated that any money left over will go to things Travis supported but there is no transparency in the fund and Chris Hughes even had a whole different fund in Travis' name and a few websites so it looks a little suspicious.


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

Animal Lover,
I probably won't get it for a long time because I don't have cable so I have to wait till I can find it on the internet but I'll watch it out of curiosity. Plus I liked that actress on LOST. I'm wondering if they will even show the murder.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



What causes personality disorders?

"Research suggests that genetics, abuse and other factors contribute to the development of obsessive-compulsive, narcissistic or other personality disorders."

Notice the word "SUGGESTS". It isn't confirmed. I really don't believe science knows why some people are affected and others aren't. You could take 2 people, presumably normal, put them through the same stress and problems from the time they're born, and chances are they'll both be perfectly normal and know right from wrong. So, if 1 gets pissed off at someone one day and decides he/she needs to eliminate that person off the face of the planet, who can say with 100% certainty that a particular event was the root cause? You can't. If that was the case, there would be thousands of people running around with a ticking time bomb in their brain ready to explode. What gets me is that most research forgets to include free will. People make choices, just like Jodi did. Just because some make bad choices (like murder), when they know right from wrong, doesn't mean they were driven to do so by a personality disorder; it just means they were hellbent on having their way. Jodi knew what she was planning and what she did was wrong, otherwise she wouldn't have attempted to cover her trail from the time she started planning it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 19, 2013)

animallover said:


> I think yall have talked about this already but I was wondering if any of you are gonna watch the lifetime movie this weekend?
> 
> I am gonna watch it but only to see how they do the murder part. Will they go with the shot first or the stab? That sorta thing. It will be hard to watch though imo.



I won't bother with it. I can't stand Lifetime. Their shows make me gag.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I don't think Hughes should be administering any funds, unless he has qualified for charity/nonprofit with the government and there is some transparency. But I feel this way about all charities. I will go to charity navigator and investigate the % that goes toward administrative and solicitation costs versus real work toward a goal,  before I will contribute. And of course, I want the goal to be explicitly and clearly written.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Just an FYI for you generous people:

America's worst charities

America's Worst Charities


----------



## animallover (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> Animal Lover,
> I probably won't get it for a long time because I don't have cable so I have to wait till I can find it on the internet but I'll watch it out of curiosity. Plus I liked that actress on LOST. I'm wondering if they will even show the murder.




I'm not sure how much of it they'll show but here is a clip I found.

Jodi Arias: Dirty Little Secret Premieres Saturday June 22 - Jodi Arias Dirty Little Secret Full Episodes & Videos - myLifetime.com


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Charity Navigator - America's Largest Charity Evaluator | Home


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> I think it would be nice if karma actually worked. But all too often bad things happen to nice people. The karma idea can make them feel responsible for their own bad situation.



Yeah, but you have to live your life like it does work.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Psychopaths' Brains Show Differences in Structure and Function
Psychopaths' brains show differences in structure and function


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



I agree I also don't need to donate to that charity for it to dispurse among many charities as they see fit. IE one of the causes is animals, why can't I just donate directly to an animal charity?


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be nice if karma actually worked. But all too often bad things happen to nice people. The karma idea can make them feel responsible for their own bad situation.
> ...



I think as much as possible, you should do the right thing, not for reward and not for fear of punishment, but just because it is the right thing.


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be nice if karma actually worked. But all too often bad things happen to nice people. The karma idea can make them feel responsible for their own bad situation.
> ...



Actually no. I don't live my life looking for a reward or a retribution. I live my life and I do the right thing because I want to. I do the right thing, because it is the right thing and I'm a good person.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

You are a good person, Tinks, (even if you don't always agree with me, so you have some faults). :-}


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

TW,
I already told you I'm perfect.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW,
> I already told you I'm perfect.



If you don't always agree with ME, how can you be?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



"karma" isn't a reward.

What you said after that sentence is exactly what I meant ;-)    I can never do a wrong without making it a right because I can't live with myself, so I very rarely do a wrong thing, I hate the haunting.  lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 19, 2013)

[MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] @TW

Yall crack me up. ROFL


----------



## Tink (Jun 19, 2013)

I gotta run out for a bit all this perfection doesn't get accomplished sitting around here lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol yeah we are about to do some major sidewalk chalk art here. Ttyl


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW,
> I already told you I'm perfect.



Cough!


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

Holy crap, Tony Soprano/James Gandolfini died.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nUVETWRN1g]The Sopranos - Soundtrack - Woke Up This Morning - YouTube[/ame]

Damn, no sequel. Fade to black...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

Yep, TW...heard it was heart attack while he was on vacation in Italy.  Only 51...too soon.  

RIP, James.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Is anyone going to be here later after the hearing?


----------



## animallover (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey TW. I will later but on my way to work now. Yall will have to fill me in. You gotta work too?


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey TW. I will later but on my way to work now. Yall will have to fill me in. You gotta work too?



Oh good. I do, but need to get busy now, so I can check back later. Have a good day.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll be here, checking in as work allows.


----------



## animallover (Jun 20, 2013)

Me too, aye. Yall have a good one too. Ttyl.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone here for the hearing?  Looks like JoJo is in prison stripes, cause that's what ya getta wear when you get slapped with M1.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Anyone here for the hearing?  Looks like JoJo is in prison stripes, cause that's what ya getta wear when you get slapped with M1.



Live streaming video

That's what I have up.

jose miguel [MENTION=22946]REP[/MENTION]orterjmiguelOnce hearing starts we can record. Lots of people tweeting about wanting to see #jodiarias in full prison garbReplyRetweetFavorite  

10:33 AMsteve krafft @SKrafftFox10#fox10 #jodiarias At status hearing. Jodi in jail stripes marched in by six heavily-armed sheriff's deputies in tactical gear. What's up?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Me too, I'm jumping on the Tweeter to see what's what.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

jose miguel [MENTION=22946]REP[/MENTION]orterjmiguel Remember, #jodiarias recently got in trouble for fighting in prison. Could explain heavy security presence

LOL! Sorry, I found this funny.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Beth isn't there any more and she was the best at reporting it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Beth isn't there any more and she was the best at reporting it.



Yep, but hopefully the ABC15 team will be able to keep up and let us know what's going on. 

I noticed one of the comments (one I posted above) mentioned they could record once the proceedings begin; hopefully, we'll be able to view it later today.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Try her:

 [MENTION=20505]Mary[/MENTION]ellenabc15


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

The croker youtube girl will be all over it.

Ahhhh those were the days.  lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

MaryEllen Resendez &#8207;@maryellenabc15 1m [MENTION=32445]corey[/MENTION]ABC15 [MENTION=22946]REP[/MENTION]orterjmiguel that was work!  We are about to go live!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

jose miguel &#8207;@reporterjmiguel 21m [MENTION=20934]Sharon[/MENTION]03855072 status conference on the case. Defense wants a delay until next year. Sources within county offices tell me WON'T happen


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

MaryEllen Resendez  [MENTION=20505]Mary[/MENTION]ellenabc15#jodiarias Judge announces will not rule on motion -- setting court date -- not trial date to July 18ReplyRetweetFavorite  

11:42 AMsteve krafft @SKrafftFox10#fox10 #jodiarias Now judge is in courtroom and we are underway with status conference. In light of info court defers on motion to continue.

jose miguel [MENTION=22946]REP[/MENTION]orterjmiguel#jodiarias is deferring ruling on continuing motion until july 18th. Which means sentencing hearing will NOT happen on the 18th.

AND YET, ANOTHER STUPID DELAY!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Delay the delay.  lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

MaryEllen Resendez &#8207;@maryellenabc15 now
SRT guard had approached male with #jodiarias mother...looks like he may have tried to make contact with Arias.  Will have to confirm later


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Wait, what happened? I'm late.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Anyone here for the hearing?  Looks like JoJo is in prison stripes, cause that's what ya getta wear when you get slapped with M1.



Good morning everyone! So they did stream it? I'm catching up now to see if you mentioned what happened


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Delay the delay.  lol



YEAH, really!

This is beyond stupid.

What's she need more time for? Are they trying to get someone from HAIRfarmersOFamerica to be a character witness?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Nothing, closed hearing, Judge Sherry delayed ruling on the delay motion til July 18th.

That was all she wrote.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here for the hearing?  Looks like JoJo is in prison stripes, cause that's what ya getta wear when you get slapped with M1.
> ...



NO, it wasn't allowed to be live.

The 'hearing' was in the judge's chambers.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Delay the delay.  lol
> ...



Better question, why do they need more time to rule on having more time.

lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

What's this about JA getting in a fight recently?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

steve krafft @SKrafftFox10#jodiarias #fox10 On a side note, Jodi is no longer wearing glasses.

What? You mean her vision is perfect without them? What will the defense do if this is mentioned by the prosecutor? (Must be her hair in her eyes giving her reason to wear them.)


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

So there was a recent fight in jail? Who tried to approach her? Damn, all the good stuff isn't streamed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> What's this about JA getting in a fight recently?



Don't know; that's what a reporter said.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

I do miss Beth Karas.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

So, is it over?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Somebody is pulling a fast one.  In the motion to delay it says Nurmi will be out of office from July 17 through July 20, and that was one of the reason they need to delay til..... JANUARY.  But the delay to delay hearing is set for July 18th.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Supposedly the ruling was recorded.  We'll have to check abc15 later.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Somebody is pulling a fast one.  In the motion to delay it says Nurmi will be out of office from July 17 through July 20, and that was one of the reason they need to delay til..... JANUARY.  But the delay to delay hearing is set for July 18th.



I wonder if he intentionally neglected to tell her so there will be a further delay, WTF?


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

I want to know about the fight and the guy who approached her. What will we do without Beth?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> So, is it over?



It was in sealed and in chambers and court was only for the ruling.

I guess there were other defendants/attorneys there for other times on Judge Sherry's docket today in the courtroom that didn't know.  Probably doing a WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Are they showing it later, or was it closed? There were conflicting reports. Nevermind, you answered above.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> So, is it over?



Yep, till July 18th, when the judge will supposedly rule on the motion to delay until Jan. 2014. 

I don't understand why it wasn't ruled on today. She's been found guilty of M1. Get the damn penalty phase over with already! The defense team CHOSE not to call any character witnesses for their client the first time around when they had at least 1 that was waiting to be called up; why change your mind after for the 2nd round and say you need time to find witnesses? DoggieBoy, if he was alive, sure as hell wouldn't be one for Jodi. Noone else, other than Brewer, has been willing to speak. (Her parents and siblings don't count - she claimed they abused her and it'd go against her defense if they did speak.) The defense needs to be forced to get their act together. Delaying this part isn't going to change the fact that she won't be out in public again.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> I want to know about the fight and the guy who approached her. What will we do without Beth?



I don't know, I miss her, she was on it.

This one says she'll check it out:
MaryEllen Resendez &#8207;@maryellenabc15 

It was someone with her mom.  Maybe she needed a new red crayon and thought they could pass it in court.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> Are they showing it later, or was it closed? There were conflicting reports. Nevermind, you answered above.



They'll show the judge's ruling that was in open court, not the proceedings that were in her chambers.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Court was literally about 5 minutes, in ruling, out.  The rest of it was in chambers.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > So, is it over?
> ...



Maybe they are trying to work out a deal before then?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Jinx.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> steve krafft @SKrafftFox10#jodiarias #fox10 On a side note, Jodi is no longer wearing glasses.
> 
> What? You mean her vision is perfect without them? What will the defense do if this is mentioned by the prosecutor? (Must be her hair in her eyes giving her reason to wear them.)



She didn't wear them all the time. Did she use them mostly for reading? Or take them off to read? It was never really clear...


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> So there was a recent fight in jail? Who tried to approach her? Damn, all the good stuff isn't streamed.



But how could she get in a fight if she's in closed custody solitary?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



No, I think it's more along the lines of get your witnesses together and we'll see how you've progressed on July 18th.  On the unavailable thing, the only "real" dates they listed to be out are in July, one on the freaking date they rescheduled the hearing for, so I don't think that holds much weight.  

I don't know about the "deal" I think the prosecution is still going dp dp dp.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Somebody is pulling a fast one.  In the motion to delay it says Nurmi will be out of office from July 17 through July 20, and that was one of the reason they need to delay til..... JANUARY.  But the delay to delay hearing is set for July 18th.



I was wondering about that. So there may be another Delay or maybe Wilmott will just handle the motion?


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > steve krafft @SKrafftFox10#jodiarias #fox10 On a side note, Jodi is no longer wearing glasses.
> ...



*BBM* Haha, maybe she should wear them then. Unintentional pun.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> I want to know about the fight and the guy who approached her. What will we do without Beth?



What's this about a guy approaching her?


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > So there was a recent fight in jail? Who tried to approach her? Damn, all the good stuff isn't streamed.
> ...



Good point.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > So there was a recent fight in jail? Who tried to approach her? Damn, all the good stuff isn't streamed.
> ...



I think that's old from her last fight and the reporter was incorrect.  She has all the deputies because she's a convict now.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know about the fight and the guy who approached her. What will we do without Beth?
> ...



No idea Tink.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > So, is it over?
> ...



I really don't think it would go against her defense if they speak. They can still get up there and ask for mercy. And her siblings were never said to abuse her.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Was WAT there?


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know about the fight and the guy who approached her. What will we do without Beth?
> ...



Did you check Wilds tweets? 
PS I can't keep up with you guys today lol


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Yeah, I've said that too. Her siblings and/or grandmother could speak.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> Was WAT there?



Yes.

Pretty anticlimactic


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Was WAT there?
> ...



So he didn't mention the dude approaching the murderess?


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



It was totally intentional LOL

What's bbm?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Yep, same/same.  Chambers, out, ruling, done.

She was wearing pretty prison stripes, chains and no glasses.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for staying on top of it.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Bolded by me


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



But she's been a convict since the verdict reading. Why is now different than the last penalty phase? 

And also don't they need to start picking a new jury.. I suspect that's going to take a long time. We probably won't have the retrial for months.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Wild tweeted there was a younger mail with her family blowing her kisses but nothing about an approach


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I guess they don't want jurors selected ahead of time, who might want to do their own research, while waiting for the trial to start.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



That made me laugh. Maybe it was her bro.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe HLN will cover it later? But how will they with no correspondents?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> Was WAT there?



Yes; I saw WAT tweeting on the ABC15 feed.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Was WAT there?
> ...



There was a feed? I thought there wasn't going to be a feed. Oh well, got work done.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I don't know.  Also, there were other people waiting for court in the courtroom, this wasn't like a full Jodi day, this was one hearing in the middle of a docket of hearings.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

They cleaned or checked over the defense table before she sat down at it.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay, well I'll stop back later. Thanks Testy and Aye.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Yep, but it was only for comments from the media (ABC15 link).

Live Video | ABC15.com | Phoenix, Arizona | KNXV-TV | Local and Breaking News, Weather, Radar, Traffic, Life, Sports

Jodi Arias sentencing: No ruling from judge on postponement of penalty phase

"PHOENIX - A judge on Thursday announced she will not rule on a motion to postpone the Jodi Arias sentencing phase to January 2014.
Judge Sherry Stephens set another court date to July 18.
Arias arrived in the courtroom wearing jailhouse stripes and went into the judge's chambers shortly after 8:30 a.m. with attorneys and the aunt of victim Travis Alexander.
Judge Stephens heard motions from both sides in the judge's chambers and was expected to issue a ruling.
Prosecutor Juan Martinez asked Judge Stephens earlier this month to reject the defense team's request to delay until next year, saying none of the reasons offered in their motion warrants a postponement. 

Arias' attorneys asked for a postponement to allow their client time to gather witnesses to testify on her behalf.
They also have said they have scheduling conflicts with the current July 18 date set for retrial.
Arias was convicted of first-degree murder May 8 in the June 2008 death of her former boyfriend, Alexander.
About two weeks later, the same panel failed to reach a unanimous decision on whether to her punishment."

Notice what I highlighted in RED. The hearing for the motion is re-set for July 18, same day the 2nd round of the penalty phase was to begin. So if they have schedule conflicts with that date for the retrial, why are they ok with a ruling on the motion that day? HMMMMMMM


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

Checked for what?


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I'm guessing there will be another motion or delay but why not just say something today? Maybe Wilmott will just handle the motion while Nurmi is out of town. She can handle the motion alone its not the same as picking a new jury where they both need to be there.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

OT:  I'm having a 100 comment smack down on my FB wall about Miley Cyrus' new trash/bi/WTF video. 

Laughing out loud.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Checked for what?



Don't know, they just checked it.  Probably for illegal paraphernalia like crayons and pens.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I noted your red earlier and went back and red the original motion which included THAT DATE.  mmm-hmmm.

Tink - the point on that, is if JW is going to handle it, why file the motion they had to postpone due to that, then schedule the date for that date cited in the motion.  yep.  whatevah.

I figured it was something like, get your witnesses and we'll see what your progress is in a month before she rules.  Dang, if you can't get some witnesses in 30-60 days, how you going to get some by January?  Waiting for the niece/nephew to grow old enough to testify on her behalf?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

#abc15 will soon be posting court proceedings and excerpt from jury interviews post court on ABC15 Arizona | KNXV-TV Phoenix | News, Weather, Sports, Things To Do


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Testy, Dr. Drew is going to have Zimmerman's bro on tonight. I'm not interested, but I know you are.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> #abc15 will soon be posting court proceedings and excerpt from jury interviews post court on ABC15 Arizona | KNXV-TV Phoenix | News, Weather, Sports, Things To Do



I've heard enough from jurors, at this point.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> Testy, Dr. Drew is going to have Zimmerman's bro on tonight. I'm not interested, but I know you are.



Oh I'm not _that_ interested.  

But thanks


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Maybe they are trying to get, ahem, "expert" witnesses to commit to a time?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



They already did that.  No fair doing "experts" in the death penalty phase!


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...





testarosa said:


> OT:  I'm having a 100 comment smack down on my FB wall about Miley Cyrus' new trash/bi/WTF video.
> 
> Laughing out loud.


I'm going to need more info because I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Because this is now a motion hearing, originally it was the date to start new trial. At this point she has delayed ruling on the motion so its a motion hearing. Thats the difference in why Wilmott could maybe handle this.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Hannah Montana was the girl idol a few years ago, since grown out of her and we still have faith in Selena Gomez.  So anyhow, Miley Cyrus has been floundering around since she stopped being Hannah, was going to marry the Hunger Games guy, got her hair butched off, he cheated on her and now she's bi or something.  Below is her new video and song!  Get ready to go WTF did I just watch? and hit the puke emoticon.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...




We'll see or we'll see if he shows up and was just making stuff up for the motion.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I knew all that stuff about Miley just not about the video.  I don't think she's floundering around she's just young and doing what young people do trying to find herself. The difference is she's in the public spot light. I like her hair it works with her face. That video is pretty bizarre and I don't really care for the song but the lyrics make sense with what's going on in her life.


----------



## animallover (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you guys for posting all the info on today. Gotta get back to work in a minute but wanted to say thanks. 

But I wish they would hurry the hell up and just keep her locked up for life already! Ugh sorry lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

[MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] - I don't want to get into it or anything, but my point with it is, I always have little girls running around my house and Disney markets these "star" to pre tweens like crazy, she was the hottest thing ever for 7 year olds.  Then she did a pole dance at the teen awards, I shut that off and that was it for her at my house.  I feel like they have some responsibility to their million fan base girls that made them what they are and this is a disgusting example for them. Zero responsibility.  She's just another Brittney.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] - I don't want to get into it or anything, but my point with it is, I always have little girls running around my house and Disney markets these "star" to pre tweens like crazy, she was the hottest thing ever for 7 year olds.  Then she did a pole dance at the teen awards, I shut that off and that was it for her at my house.  I feel like they have some responsibility to their million fan base girls that made them what they are and this is a disgusting example for them. Zero responsibility.  She's just another Brittney.



I get what you are saying but at a certain point they get older and things change for them. I think at that point then the kids networks shouldn't have their new acts on there. I would think the fan base grows with them who knows. I think I also read her parents are going through divorce.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

Feds: Prison for Ohio woman who buried mom in yard
June 20, 2013
Associated Press
Save |
COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) &#8212; Authorities say an Ohio woman who buried her mother in her yard and cashed the dead woman's Social Security checks for 14 years has been sentenced to 30 days in prison.

Federal authorities say 66-year-old Marietta resident Patricia Hodges also was sentenced Wednesday in Columbus to six months of home confinement and ordered to repay more than $141,000. Hodges had pleaded guilty to theft of government money for cashing Janet Kelly's checks.

Social Security officials say Hodges told them in 2011 her mother was on a cruise. Authorities found Kelly had died in 1997 and Hodges buried her in the backyard of the Lake Worth, Fla., home where they had lived.

Prosecutors say Hodges admitted concealing her mother's death to collect benefits.

Hodges' attorney hasn't returned a call seeking comment.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it's just one of those inevitable things. Disney sets up an unrealistic package of perfect little kids for consumption. Eventually, if they remain in the spotlight, they are going to experiment to discover who they actually are rather than a staying a brand Stepford kid.  Maybe at a certain age, Disney shouldn't have them on, or maybe people want to shut off Disney. There's so much out there now for kids, it's difficult to avoid sex and violence in the media. I'm glad I'm not a little kid in these days.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> Feds: Prison for Ohio woman who buried mom in yard
> June 20, 2013
> Associated Press
> Save |
> ...



Did she kill her mother, or did the mother die of natural causes?  I'm not saying this is right, and it's sick, but if she was a corporation, she'd simply pay a fine and go on with life as usual. (except for the burying in the yard, but that doesn't seem like the most serious charge for the sentence).


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm getting a headache all of a sudden. I hate headaches. See you guys later.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's some video on the hearing today:
Jodi Arias sentencing: No ruling from judge on postponement of penalty phase


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Feds: Prison for Ohio woman who buried mom in yard
> ...


I don't know it sounds like just natural causes. 30 days seems a little light for stealing that much money from the government/fraud. But I also think its in their best interest to have her out and paying them back. Putting her away would cost a lot especially since she's older and she wouldn't be paying them back.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> I'm getting a headache all of a sudden. I hate headaches. See you guys later.



Feel better


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

I wonder why now is different than during the penalty phase. I mean she was convicted already then too how come she didn't need the guards and shackles then?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

I just noticed [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] s avatar...very funny, tink.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a headache all of a sudden. I hate headaches. See you guys later.
> ...



Thanks Tink. Ended up getting sick. Weird, since it's rare.


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> I wonder why now is different than during the penalty phase. I mean she was convicted already then too how come she didn't need the guards and shackles then?



I think when and if the penalty phase happens again, they will be off. It has something to do with being prejudicial in front of a jury, perhaps?


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

Are there any cases that might be interesting outside of Zimmerman?


----------



## TW (Jun 20, 2013)

My thanks button is broken tonight, par for the course today.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> Are there any cases that might be interesting outside of Zimmerman?



None I can think of off-hand. 

I'm sure the state I live in, FL, will have a circus/freak/sideshow interesting trial coming up soon, though. (Wondering if the Bermuda Triangle draws the weirdos to this state.)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

While looking for high profile court cases in FL, I found out there was an inmate put to death a week ago and another set for the same in 4 days.

Public Information - Death Warrant Cases


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2013)

Judge sets Fort Hood suspect trial for July 9 | Fox News


Police probe bomb threat made to help Fort Hood suspect Nidal Hasan get &#8216;demands&#8217;

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jun/20/police-probe-bomb-threat-made-help-fort-hood-suspe/


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jose miguel [MENTION=22946]REP[/MENTION]orterjmiguel Remember, #jodiarias recently got in trouble for fighting in prison. Could explain heavy security presence
> 
> LOL! Sorry, I found this funny.



Oh no, say it ain't so... It wasn't too long ago we were told JA was a model prisoner.   LOL


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 20, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > steve krafft @SKrafftFox10#jodiarias #fox10 On a side note, Jodi is no longer wearing glasses.
> ...



I think the glasses and the hair veil were mainly to hide from everyone so no one saw her expressions or would  be able to tell if tears were real or crocodile tears.

What a phony B.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why now is different than during the penalty phase. I mean she was convicted already then too how come she didn't need the guards and shackles then?
> ...



Yeah I get that but that article Testa posted said she had like 12 armed guards surrounding her not just the stripes and shackles. You'd think if they feel that's necessary it would always be necessary..


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any cases that might be interesting outside of Zimmerman?
> ...



FL, TX and AZ- all the crazy states. Have you ever seen this site FloriDUH Blog - South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

@TW

WAT has 2 other cases streaming one is that Levi guy accused of killing his wife but claiming it was a suicide the other one is this Mitchell Young's injuries not consistent with being attacked with baseball bat, EMT testifies | Detroit Free Press | freep.com

I think there's that Andrea Sneiderman case and the James Holmes (movie theater shooter) coming up too.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 20, 2013)

TW - I'm interested in the Andrea Sneiderman trial coming up soon.  Not sure why, exactly.  I think it's because she doesn't seem like the femme fatale she's being accused of being.  I want to watch the trial to learn why the prosecution feels she had the power to convince her "lover" Hemy Neumann to murder her husband Rusty.  In my opinion, Rusty was a catch for Sneiderman.  She's so homely and he was such a cutie.  Just speaking of the physical here.  Hemy has been convicted of M1, but was deemed insane.  Now she's been charged with, I think, M1 also. 

Anyway, her trial is set to begin soon and I'm interested in watching.  So that's one I'll be into.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

@TW

WAT has 2 other cases streaming one is that Levi guy accused of killing his wife but claiming it was a suicide the other one is this Mitchell Young's injuries not consistent with being attacked with baseball bat, EMT testifies | Detroit Free Press | freep.com

I think there's that Andrea Sneiderman case and the James Holmes (movie theater shooter) coming up too.


----------



## Tink (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Santa haven't seen you in a while how are you?


----------



## animallover (Jun 20, 2013)

Andrea sneiderman trial starts July 29 th I think.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> @TW
> 
> WAT has 2 other cases streaming *one is that Levi guy accused of killing his wife but claiming it was a suicide the other one is this* Mitchell Young's injuries not consistent with being attacked with baseball bat, EMT testifies | Detroit Free Press | freep.com
> 
> I think there's that Andrea Sneiderman case and the James Holmes (movie theater shooter) coming up too.



Geez... another guy killing his wife and calling it a suicide?...hey dudes...think of something else--this one aint working anymore...that bridge has been burned and burned again...or...just stop killing your wives!


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any cases that might be interesting outside of Zimmerman?
> ...



Aye, I had always suspected that warmer climates may have something to do with acts of aggression. You know what they say, the heat makes people go crazy? But then I noticed that Ohio seems to have its share of bizarre cases, so now I don't know if my hypothesis is off.


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Also to project the innocent brainy Einstein librarian as opposed to personality disordered porn queen murderess.


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Showy sheriff. That's all I got.


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

Still feeling like crappola today, I think I caught Paula's thing. They say it's easy to get viruses on the internet. ;-p


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

The video I posted yesterday shows her and a couple of them and explains their presence as she is a violent convict prisoner now.


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The video I posted yesterday shows her and a couple of them and explains their presence as she is a violent convict prisoner now.



Yeah but, as Tink said, she was a violent convicted murderer during the penalty phase of her trial where the jury was present. A bit of showy overkill, unless there was some new incident with her in jail, if you ask me.


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

I think it was a show of who was in charge, whether right or wrong. Arias was pretty sure she was running the show, post-verdict, with all kinds of diva conditions for the press. Maybe the sheriff gave her a little public humiliation in turn for all the WTF?  he faced after he allowed her those string of interviews, that made him appear press hungry by proxy? I don't know.


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2013)

TW said:


> Still feeling like crappola today, I think I caught Paula's thing. They say it's easy to get viruses on the internet. ;-p



   I'm sorry TW! Hope you feel better. Next time I promise to use way more hand sanitizer...


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Still feeling like crappola today, I think I caught Paula's thing. They say it's easy to get viruses on the internet. ;-p
> ...



Just teasing you.


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa and her damned mention notifications!

*TAKE THAT*.. hahahaha!


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

*AND THIS*...mentioning testarosa again. 

BWAhahaha 

(and then twirls villain moustache on each side, with thumbs and forefingers)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

TW said:


> *AND THIS*...mentioning testarosa again.
> 
> BWAhahaha
> 
> (and then twirls villain moustache on each side, with thumbs and forefingers)



You need to put the @ symbol directly in front of her name for it to work, like this:

@TW


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm not sure about that AyecantSeeYou, but curses for mentioning my name again!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

TW said:


> I'm not sure about that AyecantSeeYou, but curses for mentioning my name again!!



It didn't notify me you put my name in a post, since you left out the @ symbol. LOL


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> Checked for what?



Pop rocks and Tootsie pops.


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about that AyecantSeeYou, but curses for mentioning my name again!!
> ...



So I can talk about you all day long and you won't know it, hmm. Dastardly deeds, indeed.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 21, 2013)

TW said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Well, yes, there was that, too.  Didn't work out too well for her, did it?


----------



## Tink (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > @TW
> ...


This is the one Testa had posted about before. I don't know all the details and haven't watched the case, but from the snippet I had heard it sounded like it was at least possible it was suicide. I'd have to research more to have a solid opinion though. I don't ever like to just assume guilt.


----------



## Tink (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The video I posted yesterday shows her and a couple of them and explains their presence as she is a violent convict prisoner now.



Yeah but she was a violent convicted prisoner as soon as the guilty verdict came in and they didn't have all this during the penalty phase.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa and her damned mention notifications!
> 
> *TAKE THAT*.. hahahaha!



What happened?  I missed the "take that" part.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The video I posted yesterday shows her and a couple of them and explains their presence as she is a violent convict prisoner now.
> ...



Oh duh.  The jury, that's why.

They were probably waiting in "her room".  Can't have 6 swat deputies and jail stripes on in front of the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

TW said:


> *AND THIS*...mentioning testarosa again.
> 
> BWAhahaha
> 
> (and then twirls villain moustache on each side, with thumbs and forefingers)



Um... You have to put the @ in front.

laughing out loud.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > *AND THIS*...mentioning testarosa again.
> ...



I'm laying on the floor laughing.

 [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

[MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] how are you feeling?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

I hope you feel better [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] I had that a couple weeks ago and it sucked [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Just take a bunch of Advil [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION]


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2013)

Damn it never fails. Yall always crack my ass up! Lmao [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] , [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] and [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> Damn it never fails. Yall always crack my ass up! Lmao [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] , [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] and [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]



We're dead mention meat. I wonder if it mentions yet again when you quote.  Lmao


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Damn it never fails. Yall always crack my ass up! Lmao [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] , [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] and [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
> ...



That I don't know. Let's see.  LOL


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2013)

Oops here comes the boss...bbl


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Just checking one more time to see if the quote mentioner is working.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Just take a bunch of Advil  [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION]



I think [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] is going to [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] you. (IF she figures it out.)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Just take a bunch of Advil  [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION]
> ...



Wait.  I'm still laughing.  Can't type.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Nice try, but it's a no-go. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Well we'll just have to do this then....

[MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION]

Where arrrrrrrre you?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

I thought [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] was a he.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Well we'll just have to do this then....
> 
> [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION]
> 
> Where arrrrrrrre you?



Make it worthwhile while waiting on @TW to answer you!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-07ZnndQVk]Mumford and Sons "Where Are You Now" live studio CD102.5FM Big Room - YouTube[/ame]

Mumford & Sons - I love this group!


----------



## Tink (Jun 21, 2013)

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] you are cracking me up


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] you are cracking me up



 [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] I think I'm probably in trouble with [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] 

Let me check:

 [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION]  [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] you are cracking me up
> ...



I think [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] may have put us on ignore. LOL


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

Holey Jesus dog butt. Is this what happens when there is no Zimmerman trial? lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 21, 2013)

[MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] probably won't see this till the morning and then she's gonna be pissed.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

Tink said:


> [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] probably won't see this till the morning and then *she's* gonna be pissed.



OMG..TW is a she?  All this time...I thought...o nevermind!  Im shocked!


----------



## Tink (Jun 22, 2013)

I have no idea if its a he or a she. I just assumed. Who knows, who cares? You always think people are he's lol.

Hey guys I was at this place today and I read this story about a woman that was killed by a cop there Cara Knott Memorial Garden

Reminded my of the psycho job list...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 23, 2013)

I like [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION]...hes a real cool dude...has boulders for balls.


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm guessing everyone is on the Zimmerman thread today let me know how it's going!


----------



## animallover (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Tink. I am watching the lifetime movie right now. And I gotta tell you that I am not impressed. Let me know if you saw it?


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Paula! Cute pic! I haven't seen it still waiting to see if I can find it online it may be a while I didn't get the casey movie for months. I heard its cheesy but that's what I expect from lifetime. People gave it good reviews which surprised me. All the reviews say the actress looks like JA but I think they are crazy. I know her from lost and I've seen the side by side pics they look nothing alike. Did they do the gun first or last?


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

Jodi Arias Suggests She May Take Deal to Avoid Death Rather Than Appeal Conviction - ABC News


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

She's been tweeting the last few days 
 Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 23 Jun
My friend Griz wrote me and posed an interesting Q: "Why do people find it so easy to hate but so hard to love?"
Expand
 Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 23 Jun
Please Don't send any photos I'm not allowed to receive them. MCSO;s website is misleading.
Expand
 Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 22 Jun
I drew a Bighorn Sheep, now at Jodi Arias Art | Art Auction . These are beautiful animals native to the Southwestern United States.
Expand
 Geraldo Rivera &#8207;@GeraldoRivera 24 May
Am I the only one who thinks Nancy Grace's relentless cheer leading for Jodi Arias' death gross & excessive? The anchor as executioner?!
 Retweeted by Jodi Arias
Expand
 Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 22 Jun
I'm not currently accepting donations 4 appeals. Just don't know yet if I will plea or appeal.
Expand
 Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 22 Jun
Let's clear up any confusion. Anyone asking 4 donation$ right now on my behalf 4 my appeals is not legit.
Expand
 Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 22 Jun
For the last 3 nites, Estrella's kitchen served dinner in Styrofoam containers to nearly 2,000 ppl per nite. Sorry, planet.
Expand
 Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 22 Jun
To all those worrying who is tweeting for me NO IT IS NOT DONAVAN.  Thank you.


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

I just saw a tweet from some reporter that says Wilmott whispered to Flores when she came out of chambers "miss me"


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> Jodi Arias Suggests She May Take Deal to Avoid Death Rather Than Appeal Conviction - ABC News



Someone wants no part of Iso.


----------



## animallover (Jun 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> Hey Paula! Cute pic! I haven't seen it still waiting to see if I can find it online it may be a while I didn't get the casey movie for months. I heard its cheesy but that's what I expect from lifetime. People gave it good reviews which surprised me. All the reviews say the actress looks like JA but I think they are crazy. I know her from lost and I've seen the side by side pics they look nothing alike. Did they do the gun first or last?



Stabs first and then the gun shot. It was kinda odd to me that they seemed to get most of the facts wrong. I mean if your gonna say its based on a true story wouldn't you use stuff that you know is true?. Not that good at all but you gotta see it just to see all the crap they mixed up. Idk its just not what I thought it would be. But it was still hard to watch the part where she murders him. Made me sick at my stomach.


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

OMG Dave Hall called Patti "crack head Patti" on JVM


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias Suggests She May Take Deal to Avoid Death Rather Than Appeal Conviction - ABC News
> ...



She get's ISO either way doesn't she? I think it would be pretty dumb to give up any shot at appeal. I doubt she will actually make this deal.


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Paula! Cute pic! I haven't seen it still waiting to see if I can find it online it may be a while I didn't get the casey movie for months. I heard its cheesy but that's what I expect from lifetime. People gave it good reviews which surprised me. All the reviews say the actress looks like JA but I think they are crazy. I know her from lost and I've seen the side by side pics they look nothing alike. Did they do the gun first or last?
> ...



I might have just found it online I'll let you know in a bit. The stab and gun shot is what pros argued. Based on a true story is just that *based*. They usually take much creative license with the rest. What facts are you talking about?


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

I"m watching it now Paula someone put it on youtube so I'm watching before it gets taken down


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Paula! Cute pic! I haven't seen it still waiting to see if I can find it online it may be a while I didn't get the casey movie for months. I heard its cheesy but that's what I expect from lifetime. People gave it good reviews which surprised me. All the reviews say the actress looks like JA but I think they are crazy. I know her from lost and I've seen the side by side pics they look nothing alike. Did they do the gun first or last?
> ...



Hey al...id like to see it...i missed it...do you know when its on again?


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



It's on youtube that's where I'm watching now. theres a link on the state v facebook


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm 5 minutes in and I see what you mean about no facts. It is pretty ridiculous already.


----------



## animallover (Jun 24, 2013)

@ Tink Yea its pretty bad. They even get the wrong finger and hand in the trial part. Lol let me know when you get done what you think. I'm gonna be back later.


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

OMG Paula I see what you mean, this is so inaccurate.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Im gonna watch it later tonight...Ill let you guys know how to feel about it, okay?

  [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] ...


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

at least they got the bangs right haha


----------



## animallover (Jun 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> at least they got the bangs right haha



Lol. Yeah. That's about it though. 
Why didn't they use peoples real names in the movie? For privacy or what?


----------



## animallover (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Im gonna watch it later tonight...Ill let you guys know how to feel about it, okay?
> 
> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] ...



That's funny Troy. Has Testa seen it? I didn't think she liked lifetime too well or that may have been TW idk.


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > at least they got the bangs right haha
> ...



That's what I'm guessing. The beyond the headlines thing was interesting but nothing new learned there. Who was the guy they called Nick?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

animallover said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Im gonna watch it later tonight...Ill let you guys know how to feel about it, okay?
> ...



OMG...testa is a SHE?...all this time...I thought...O nevermind...

Im cracking myself up today...sorry people, Im in a mood.


----------



## animallover (Jun 24, 2013)

Tink said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I'm not sure who it is. I got confused. Lol 

I love love love your avi picture. So freaking cute!


----------



## Tink (Jun 24, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Yeah I have no idea who his "best friend Nick" is supposed to be. 

She had to wear the shirt last night. It actually calms her down and she was acting like a nut last night. She didn't mean to but she nearly took out my eye. I have a scratch under my eye now. I put the shirt on her and trimmed her nails. We started putting the shirt on her after the shelter botched her spay and it was to keep her from biting the stitches (why they used external stitches on a kitten I still don't know). It wasn't long enough to cover the stitches but we found that it calmed her down immensely and also kept her from jumping and tearing them. So now whenever she's getting to wild we put it on her and she instantly calms down and gets very lovey dovey it's quite strange. It's been so long since she's worn one though that when I put it on her I found that its a bit too small and I think the next size up is probably too big since they are sized for dogs not cats. Guess that will be the end of the shirts.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I watched the Lifetime Jodi Arias movie and I have come to the conclusion that:

YOU WOMEN ARE *WHACKO!*...*NUTS!*...*CRACKERS!*..*.BANANAS*!...LOST YOUR *COOKIES!*....*CUCKOO FOR COCOA PUFFS!*..*.HEEBY JEEBY CREEPY!*...Complete *LOONEY TUNES!*

...and some other foods that I just cant think of right now.



^^Thats how you should feel about it!


----------



## Tink (Jun 25, 2013)

Can't lump us all into the same category hahahah


----------



## animallover (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Well I watched the Lifetime Jodi Arias movie and I have come to the conclusion that:
> 
> YOU WOMEN ARE *WHACKO!*...*NUTS!*...*CRACKERS!*..*.BANANAS*!...LOST YOUR *COOKIES!*....*CUCKOO FOR COCOA PUFFS!*..*.HEEBY JEEBY CREEPY!*
> 
> ...



I agree with tink troy. You can't say all. But you could say Jodi is definitely all the foods you named. Lol


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Tink said:


> Can't lump us all into the same category hahahah



Touche...but how do us dudes know until its too late?  Us poor guys are confused.


----------



## animallover (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Can't lump us all into the same category hahahah
> ...



I don't know Troy. I guess look for the signs. Clingy and jealous may be two of them. Lol


----------



## Tink (Jun 25, 2013)

We could say the same. There are a lot of psychos out there of both genders.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

animallover said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Now I'm really scared...that describes most of my relationships...I guess Im lucky to be alive...lol.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Can't lump us all into the same category hahahah
> ...



If someone only wants to talk about you or only about them, heed the warning. There's rarely any middle ground there; it's one or the other. Likewise, it's the same for having something to do - they only want to do what you like or what they like - no middle ground. They're self-centered and could really give a rats ass about who or what they hurt. Control is another big clue - they want all of it and for you to have none. They don't want you to have or hang around your friends - this includes phone calls! They'll alienate you from anyone/everyone you know, including family. These are just a few things to watch for. I'm speaking from experience based on what my ex put me and my kids through.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Hmmmm....interesting.


----------



## TW (Jun 25, 2013)

Arias is tweeting up a storm all of a sudden. See what happens when I step away for real life:

https://twitter.com/JodiAnnArias

Jodi Arias Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 23 Jun

    My friend Griz wrote me and posed an interesting Q: "Why do people find it so easy to hate but so hard to love?"
    Expand
    Jodi Arias Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 23 Jun

    Please Don't send any photos I'm not allowed to receive them. MCSO;s website is misleading.
    Expand
    Jodi Arias Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 22 Jun

    I drew a Bighorn Sheep, now at Jodi Arias Art | Art Auction . These are beautiful animals native to the Southwestern United States.
    Expand
    Geraldo Rivera Geraldo Rivera &#8207;@GeraldoRivera 24 May

    Am I the only one who thinks Nancy Grace's relentless cheer leading for Jodi Arias' death gross & excessive? The anchor as executioner?!
    Retweeted by Jodi Arias
    Expand
    Jodi Arias Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 22 Jun

    I'm not currently accepting donations 4 appeals. Just don't know yet if I will plea or appeal.
    Expand
    Jodi Arias Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 22 Jun

    Let's clear up any confusion. Anyone asking 4 donation$ right now on my behalf 4 my appeals is not legit.
    Expand
    Jodi Arias Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 22 Jun

    For the last 3 nites, Estrella's kitchen served dinner in Styrofoam containers to nearly 2,000 ppl per nite. Sorry, planet.
    Expand
   Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 22 Jun

To all those worrying who is tweeting for me NO IT IS NOT DONAVAN. Thank you.


Also, I can't stand Geraldo, never could.


----------



## TW (Jun 25, 2013)

*Just don't know yet if I will plea or appeal.*

Hmmm.


----------



## Tink (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah I posted the tweets yesterday I wonder what gives? And also there was an article about her trying to take a plea for life but with no appeals. I doubt that would happen. I wouldn't make that deal but I'm smarter than she is.


----------



## TW (Jun 25, 2013)

Tink said:


> Yeah I posted the tweets yesterday I wonder what gives? And also there was an article about her trying to take a plea for life but with no appeals. I doubt that would happen. I wouldn't make that deal but I'm smarter than she is.



She probably wants a plea for life w/possibility of parole, no appeals. I know there is no parole now, but I bet that is what she's hoping to get. Then later she will put out a statement about how she wanted a plea, but the state wouldn't take it.


----------



## Tink (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...-arias-sidebars-exclusive.html?nclick_check=1


----------



## Tink (Jun 25, 2013)

The sidebars on that link are interesting.


----------



## Tink (Jun 25, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I posted the tweets yesterday I wonder what gives? And also there was an article about her trying to take a plea for life but with no appeals. I doubt that would happen. I wouldn't make that deal but I'm smarter than she is.
> ...



I don't see her giving up a right to appeal. She still thinks she is going to get out some day, and giving that up would be giving up all hope. I do not see that happening for her. And if I was her ( which I never would be) I would not make that deal either.


----------



## TW (Jun 25, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



She should make peace with what she did, accept life and give the Alexander family peace. If I did something like that, with the viciousness, brutality and suffering of the victim, I don't think I could live with myself. Every day would be a living hell.


----------



## TW (Jun 25, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I don't think she should ever get out. She's not sorry, at least not in any real sense for the victim(s).


----------



## TW (Jun 25, 2013)

Tink said:


> The sidebars on that link are interesting.



The side bar about LaViolette makes her appear incredibly arrogant in disobeying the judge and dishonest as well. Arias sure had a temper, smacking dogs and squeezing cats, etc.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Tink said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Spot on...she's dumb and dumber...appeal?  So youre telling me theres a chance...oh goodie!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



That's just it; nothing she did bothers her one bit since she sees herself as the victim.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



In JA's mind, there's always a chance for something.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Well she doesnt have a chance with me...because thanks to you gals, I know what to look for now...whew!


----------



## Tink (Jun 25, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...


The difference is you have a conscience I'm not sure she does. I'm guessing she doesn't


----------



## Tink (Jun 26, 2013)

I ventured off this thread and actually saw someone write a post in which they said "    I see no issue with a white's only resturant."


Yup... that's the last time I do that. Now I know why I don't browse around I can not deal with that level of stupid asshole.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Tink said:


> I ventured off this thread and actually saw someone write a post in which they said "    I see no issue with a white's only resturant."
> 
> 
> Yup... that's the last time I do that. Now I know why I don't browse around I can not deal with that level of stupid asshole.



What about the restaurants that only serve crackers with their salads?

You need to laugh more...youre so serious all the time.


----------



## Tink (Jun 26, 2013)

Troy,
You don't know me so you have no idea how much I laugh or don't laugh. I laugh plenty. I don't however consider racism funny.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Tink said:


> Troy,
> You don't know me so you have no idea how much I laugh or don't laugh. I laugh plenty. I don't however consider racism funny.




It was just a joke, Tink.  Im sure you laugh just plenty.  Suit yourself...stay in here


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Is Jodi getting the needle or not, this is all I want to know.

If a man had done this to any woman for any reason, he would already be scheduled for death


----------



## Tink (Jun 26, 2013)

A man would not be already scheduled for death, people of both genders sit on death row for years.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Tink said:


> A man would not be already scheduled for death, people of both genders sit on death row for years.




I am being sarcastic. But you have to admit, the jury may not have had a problem giving death to a man that did this to a woman


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > A man would not be already scheduled for death, people of both genders sit on death row for years.
> ...



No question...but this isnt the norm for women, so I guess the break goes to Jodi

But yeah, a man that butchered a woman this bad would have been put to death I believe and deservingly so.

In fact, the foreman on the jury probably would have saw it much differently.


----------



## Tink (Jun 26, 2013)

Well there was a man that stabbed his gf many times in the shower that was in court with this same Judge during the JA trial and he actually got 2nd degree and life. You never know. 
I actually think if she wasn't a woman this case wouldn't have gotten near the amount of attention and her trial may have gone differently all together. We'll never know.


----------



## Tink (Jun 26, 2013)

Arias Attorneys Seek To Vacate Death Eligibility | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Tink said:


> Arias Attorneys Seek To Vacate Death Eligibility | WildAboutTrial.com



They better give Juan and the family an offer they cant refuse then.  LWOP is about all I see being enough.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Arias Attorneys Seek To Vacate Death Eligibility | WildAboutTrial.com
> ...



If it were my Brother, I would not want nothing less than death.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...




I dated a guy once that was self centered that way. Was so disinterested in anything but himself, that he was not even interested in seeing a pic of me as a little girl. It was not much later that I told him to go blank himself, since he was so special n stuff. I actually remember that moment because it told me ALL I needed to know


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Tink said:


> Arias Attorneys Seek To Vacate Death Eligibility | WildAboutTrial.com



Are you f'in kidding me? She wants the court to remove 'especially cruel'? This freak just won't stop, will she? I hope and pray to God that the judge will not allow that to happen. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that the way she killed Travis was ESPECIALLY CRUEL. That man suffered for several minutes! He had no chance of surviving because she was hellbent on killing him and making sure he knew it was by her hands.


----------



## Tink (Jun 26, 2013)

@ayecan'tseeyou,

I wouldn't worry to much about it. Like the article says it's just the defense doing what they are supposed to do to advocate for their client.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 14, 2013)

We are just days away from the next stage in the Jodi Arias saga. Are they going to let us in the court room or are they going to have yet another closed door hearing?


----------



## animallover (Jul 15, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> We are just days away from the next stage in the Jodi Arias saga. Are they going to let us in the court room or are they going to have yet another closed door hearing?



Still not sure about that. But I hope its not a closed hearing again. Looking forward to seeing Jodi all shackled and striped up again though. Lol


----------



## DarkLion (Jul 15, 2013)

animallover said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > We are just days away from the next stage in the Jodi Arias saga. Are they going to let us in the court room or are they going to have yet another closed door hearing?
> ...



So you enjoy public humiliation?


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 15, 2013)

can she  still get a suspended  sentence?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Suspended sentence no.


----------



## animallover (Jul 15, 2013)

DarkLion said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



To be honest when it comes to Jodi it doesn't bother me. Just my opinion!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

PHOENIX - A hearing set for Tuesday morning in the Jodi Arias murder trial has been moved to 10:30 a.m., according to the Maricopa County Superior Court.

The Status Conference and Motion to Continue Trial was initially scheduled for Thursday but was moved to 8:30 a.m. Tuesday earlier this month.

The court then tweeted it was pushed back to 10:30 a.m. due to scheduling conflicts.

The judge set the retrial date for a new penalty phase, something that could take several months as attorneys put on a mini-trial of sorts to get a fresh jury up to speed on the case. Jury selection alone could take weeks.

Arias was convicted of first-degree murder on May 8 in the June 2008 death of boyfriend Travis Alexander at his Mesa home.


Read more: Jodi Arias update: Status conference set for Tuesday


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

I was hoping there'd be live feed of it somewhere, but I haven't found one yet.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I was hoping there'd be live feed of it somewhere, but I haven't found one yet.



Probably closed again.   We can catch it on the Tweeter.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 16, 2013)

More and more delays. I wish we knew what the issues are over the delays in finishing this trial. To be a fly on the wall would be a wonderful thing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

ahhh.

I've been on the phone doing the work thing all day.    What happened??


----------



## animallover (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey I read that willmont and nurmi are trying to get the especially cruel part thrown out saying the jury didn't have enough legal knowledge to decide that or something like that. Here is the link I believe its a few paragraphs down.

Jodi Arias Returns to Court in Effort to Avoid Death Penalty - ABC News


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> ahhh.
> 
> I've been on the phone doing the work thing all day.    What happened??





> But today, Arias's attorneys are asking Judge Sherry Stephens to vacate the decision by the last jury that Alexander's murder was "especially cruel." Attorneys Kirk Nurmi and Jennifer Wilmot argue that a jury is not qualified to make that ruling because of a lack of legal knowledge.
> 
> Under Arizona state law, the death penalty is only an option for murders that are found to have aggravating factors, including cruelty. Nurmi and Wilmot hope to convince Stephens to vacate the jury's cruelty finding and make the decision about aggravating factors herself, giving Arias another chance at avoiding the death penalty.
> 
> Stephens will hear arguments on the motion at 1:30 p.m. EST.



Jodi Arias Returns to Court in Effort to Avoid Death Penalty - ABC News


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 16, 2013)

i am praying for  her.


----------



## animallover (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok rat that's what I just posted. Lmao thanks that's easier though. Lol


----------



## animallover (Jul 16, 2013)

On hln now!


----------



## animallover (Jul 16, 2013)

Working toward starting trial in late September.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > ahhh.
> ...



Thanks!  

Sorry JoJo - that's what an aggravation phase is for and Judge Sherry wouldn't be the place to go looking for leniency after that fiasco.

https://www.azag.gov/sites/default/files/sites/all/docs/Criminal/ccc/section2.PDF

Stick a needle in her already or move her out of the sorority house into her new 6 foot Perryville home.  She's just buying more time for "country music" with the sisters.

Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias  13 Jul  
A girl recently turned me on... to country music. I used to dislike it but not anymore.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

PS Rat!  Love the thread!  You're all famous and shit.


----------



## animallover (Jul 16, 2013)

Next pre-trial conference set for august 26th.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PS Rat!  Love the thread!  You're all famous and shit.



 He really doesn't like it when he doesn't get the attention he craves.


----------



## animallover (Jul 16, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i am praying for  her.



that's good for you. I think she will probably need it! Lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

animallover said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > i am praying for  her.
> ...



Got that right.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 16, 2013)

any other tweets  from jodi?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 16, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> any other tweets  from jodi?



 Here is the link to Jodi's twitter.
https://twitter.com/Jodiannarias


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 17, 2013)

thanks. i still hope  she  gets a suspended sentence.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 17, 2013)

i see  geraldo rivera  is a  good  guy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> thanks. i still hope  she  gets a suspended sentence.



She cannot get a suspended sentence.

She's convicted of M1.

The best she can get is LWOP at Perryville in a 6 foot box.

Or the death penalty.

Those are the options she created for herself when she slaughtered Travis.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 17, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> thanks. i still hope  she  gets a suspended sentence.



Why would you want a psychopath to go free?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> thanks. i still hope  she  gets a suspended sentence.



Why? Why can't you put this remorseless murderer to death?

It is these sorts of sentiments that makes this thread ring true.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

How did Zimmerman enter the Jodi psycho thread?

Completely, completely different sides of the moon.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> How did Zimmerman enter the Jodi psycho thread?
> 
> Completely, completely different sides of the moon.



It's racebaiting, that's how someone tried to put Z in with Arias. Fortunately, the 2 cases are nowhere near alike.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > How did Zimmerman enter the Jodi psycho thread?
> ...



I'll say.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> How did Zimmerman enter the Jodi psycho thread?
> 
> Completely, completely different sides of the moon.


No it's not, it's a part of the problem with the Justice System.

It's not the same for everyone.

That poster reflects an innate sympathy that pretty women, especially white blondes get.

And if one set of people can get innate and automatic sympathy from the general culture, the same can be said for another set of people who can be on the opposite end of that sympathy.

You may not like it, but it's true.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

Wut the f white blondes?  Are you talking about Jodi Arias?  She's convicted of M1.  How is that sympathetic also, she's not blonde.

Maybe you should ask "that poster" about her where her sympathy comes from.

There aren't many supporters and usually with JoJo sympathizers it's misplaced DV sympathy.  Not "white blondes" whatever that means.

I am completely not picking up any point you were trying to make with that post.  You're trying to make a point where there is no point to be made.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > How did Zimmerman enter the Jodi psycho thread?
> ...



Do YOU know anything about this trial, meaning, have you actually watched it and understood what was going on? I'm going to guess and say NO. 

Arias isn't a natural blonde. She wasn't blonde when she viciously murdered TA. There are very few people that have any sympathy for her; those that do believe her lies, and she's been proven in court to be a liar. Nothing she said was the truth.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Wut the f white blondes?  Are you talking about Jodi Arias?  She's convicted of M1.  How is that sympathetic also, she's not blonde.
> 
> Maybe you should ask "that poster" about her where her sympathy comes from.
> 
> ...



*SIGH*

Clearly you weren't listening, CLEARLY.

I stated pretty women, PARTICULARLY white blondes.

Think McFly, think!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Wut the f white blondes?  Are you talking about Jodi Arias?  She's convicted of M1.  How is that sympathetic also, she's not blonde.
> ...



Again, Arias isn't blonde. Many will argue that she isn't pretty either; I believe the term HORSE FACE has been mentioned to describe her many times.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Wut the f white blondes?  Are you talking about Jodi Arias?  She's convicted of M1.  How is that sympathetic also, she's not blonde.
> ...



Congratulations!  

You've taken a race agenda event, a psycho slaughterer, white blondes, twisted it all up into ways I could never possibly imagine - you have completely outdone every other Zimmerman point or attempt at a point made on this entire forum.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 17, 2013)

i simply  feel she was abused and  beaten up. i wish we  could start a  defense  fund to appeal this  horrible  verdict.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

Well there ya go [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION],  it wasn't about white blonde weird theories after all.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 17, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i simply  feel she was abused and  beaten up. i wish we  could start a  defense  fund to appeal this  horrible  verdict.



She was not abused and beaten up by anyone other than her own sick mind. Real people that are abused do NOT go out of their way to go jump in bed with their abuser, much less even bother to go see them when they don't even live with them. What part of that do you not understand?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > i simply  feel she was abused and  beaten up. i wish we  could start a  defense  fund to appeal this  horrible  verdict.
> ...



Much less drive 1000 miles to kill them.

There's no "abused" or "beaten up" here.  There's only a psycho with a M1 conviction that would do it again if things didn't go her way in the World According to Jodi.

This wasn't a domestic abuse case, this was a psycho slaughtered the guy that didn't go along with her plans.  That's what psychos do.

Waiting on a sentence.

LWOP
DP

Eeenie meenie minee mo.

;-)


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 18, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i simply  feel she was abused and  beaten up. i wish we  could start a  defense  fund to appeal this  horrible  verdict.



Do you live under a rock?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm surprised some of you want her to get the death penalty.  There was a gun involved in that murder and we know how you feel about your guns.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 18, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I'm surprised some of you want her to get the death penalty.  There was a gun involved in that murder and we know how you feel about your guns.



And there was a large knife involved, which is what caused his death. A TRULY BRUTAL MURDER


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 18, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I'm surprised some of you want her to get the death penalty.  There was a gun involved in that murder and we know how you feel about your guns.



I just have to say there is a difference with this case and the Z case. Arias went out of her way to drive to Travis's house. She lied about were she was going. She lied about the gas cans. She lied about the need for the water. She lied about her cell phone and loosing the charger. She changed the way she looked before she went to AZ. She killed Travis 3 times over. She tried to cover her tracks. She sent flowers to Travis's ill grandma. She lied and changed her story 3 times. She was caught in lies on the stand. To me and a lot of of the people I have talked to here feel the same that Jodi killed Travis in cold blood.


----------



## animallover (Jul 19, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I'm surprised some of you want her to get the death penalty.  There was a gun involved in that murder and we know how you feel about your guns.



Did you even watch the trial?


----------



## Politico (Jul 19, 2013)

They watched the Hysterical Ladies Network version. But the fact a gun was used is irrelevant.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 19, 2013)

she was abused. stockholm syndrome. i feel bad for  her, yet  she seems to be  keeping  her  spirits  up on twitter.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 19, 2013)

Politico said:


> They watched the Hysterical LaAdies Network version. But the fact a gun was used is irrelevant.



HLN sucks! 

I prefer to use the live feed from WAT or a local news station in that area.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 19, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> she was abused. stockholm syndrome. i feel bad for  her, yet  she seems to be  keeping  her  spirits  up on twitter.



You keep believing that and all the other lies she tells people, that's your choice and your right. In the mean time, I'll believe the story the evidence told.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I'm surprised some of you want her to get the death penalty.  There was a gun involved in that murder and we know how you feel about your guns.



Sarah, the gun is not the point whatsoever.

The jury deemed this "aggravating circumstances" and "cruel" mainly because she hacked him to smithereens and that defines "cruel".

That is why she qualifies for DP sentencing.

She did this.  the gun didn't and no one else did.  This is her doing.

I personally don't care if she gets LWOP or DP. At this point, it would be well served to give her LWOP and stick her in silent box.  Off social media, off the limelight, suffering in silence for what she did.

So

LWOP
DP

eenie, meenie, minee, mo


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > she was abused. stockholm syndrome. i feel bad for  her, yet  she seems to be  keeping  her  spirits  up on twitter.
> ...



Hard to ignore those kind of autopsy photos.

"the Stockholm" made me do it, doesn't fly.


----------



## animallover (Jul 19, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> she was abused. stockholm syndrome. i feel bad for  her, yet  she seems to be  keeping  her  spirits  up on twitter.



I don't see how anyone can "feel bad" for Jodi.

 She killed Travis and has no remorse at all. To me she seems to be an attention seeking cold blooded killer and I personally cant stand the thought of her being able to even listen to music while in jail. Does Travis ever get to listen to music? NO. Just my opinion but I think she is a very wicked person and doesn't care for anyone or anything but herself.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Jodi Arias looks a little like Dalia Dippolito, the woman who got caught in a sting to hire a hitman to kill her husband.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C5_lvx_XB8]Jodi Arias dissed by Jennifer Willmott - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuXoF2_jJNw]Dalia Dippolito Pleads the Fifth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Too bad we didn't hear more about how the Mormon doctrine figured into this.

I'm not saying Mormonism is a classic destructive cult or trying to make ANY excuses for what Arias did, but I know how cults can distort your reality having been in one of the worse cults, the Church Universal & Triumphant for some years.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Animal Lover,
> ...



Great suggestion. I'm going to watch it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO-lSABCwjg]Lifetime-Jodi Arias Dirty Little Secret [2013].avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 21, 2013)

Mmmmkay.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 21, 2013)

Catch up on a 6 month quarter million post discussion and let us know what you think about dark hair pony tails, Mormons and Lifetime movies when you do.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Catch up on a 6 month quarter million post discussion and let us know what you think about dark hair pony tails, Mormons and Lifetime movies when you do.



I watch a lot of the murder trials on 48 hours and saw this one about a month ago. I watched it again today and looked at a documentary of it on CNN also now. 

I looked at posts for an hour or so today here and found interesting things, yes.

It was obvious a month ago just from the single 48 Hours piece that she was guilty. I never saw a minute of the trial. It will be interesting to watch the movie but am waiting to watch it with my wife who also likes to watch 48 Hours. 

Sorry if you felt I was trying to make some new sensation out of it. I wasn't. Just thought there might still be some interest in it. I guess not.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 23, 2013)

i hope jodi is doing  ok.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i hope jodi is doing  ok.



You mean as opposed to Travis?


Are you having fun?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > i hope jodi is doing  ok.
> ...



Trolls make their own fun by saying things to get people to respond. LOL They don't care if they sound like a fool doing it either.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > i hope jodi is doing  ok.
> ...



he was an abuser.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



To you?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



There was no evidence other than a pathological psycho liar's word that he was an abuser.

She butchered him and then she butchered him again during her trial.  

Because that's how psychos are.

LWOP
DP

??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I heard Fancy Grapes' replacement say last night that she's itching to get on the stand in the penalty retrial and butcher him again.

I bet sawahgulp will think that's kewl.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Wait what?!  Fancy Grapes has a replacement?????

Is she fired!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No, she's hiding out until everyone forgets her embarrassment from the Zimmerman verdict.

Jean Castanets (or something like that) is filling in.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Jenkasaurus

Fancy's old whipping girl.  I thoght Jenka left after Jodi because she was sick of providing Fancy with actual facts upon "JENKASAURUS!!!" Whipping demand.

???


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jenkasaurus
> 
> Fancy's old whipping girl.  I thoght Jenka left after Jodi because she was sick of providing Fancy with actual facts upon "JENKASAURUS!!!" Whipping demand.
> 
> ???



Now that is someone that is abused!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Poor Jenka.

Jenka should have Fancy's job permanently.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E63ExmhOk8g]Baby Panda Bear Sneezes - Scares Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

We can dedicate this to Fancy Grapes:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i6OrOZwtmA]The Asshole Song By Jimmy Buffett - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG...so it just wouldn't post in PM.  

Thanks so much everyone!!!

I had it and didn't know it!!!  Yay!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> OMG...so it just wouldn't post in PM.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!!!
> 
> I had it and didn't know it!!!  Yay!



Yep! You can post them now.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Woot!! Perv and pro reps!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Spread spread spread.

Sounds like chikin chikin chikin and follow follow follow


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Fancy Grapes Theme Song for [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmJbuvl1_O4]you piss me offf with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Fancy Grapes Theme Song for [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
> 
> you piss me offf with lyrics - YouTube



When I think of Fancy Grapes, this is what comes to mind...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chcEkWbUS90]Beat It - Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 27, 2013)

i wrote  her a  letter and  i let  her  know  i was also abused. i wish her well.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i wrote  her a  letter and  i let  her  know  i was also abused. i wish her well.



Honey, I'm sorry you went through that.   You're identifying with the wrong person.  Jodi was no more abused then there were ninjas involved.

If you're going to identify with someone in this situation, identify with Travis.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i wrote  her a  letter and  i let  her  know  i was also abused. i wish her well.



Are you 9 years old and got your butt whipped for doing something you were told not to? 

For the record, I don't believe a word you've said.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



Or a drone.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

I wonder if Jodi's executioner gets to play eeny meeny miny mo when he/she picks the needle to use for the final Jodi show.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

[MENTION=18530]sarahgop[/MENTION]

Make sure you post the hackemup's response to the letter you wrote her for us to see when you get it. Next time you write her, ask her what color needle she'd prefer, if she's given the death penalty.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 28, 2013)

Has the date been set yet?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

Aug. 26th is the next one.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=18530]sarahgop[/MENTION]
> 
> Make sure you post the hackemup's response to the letter you wrote her for us to see when you get it. Next time you write her, ask her what color needle she'd prefer, if she's given the death penalty.



jodi was talking about all the  haters  in her tweets.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=18530]sarahgop[/MENTION]
> ...



You mean the psycho is trying to entice them into The Psycho World According to Jodi where she lives where there is ....country music?

No music or tweeting or sorority Estrella at

Perryville prison

LWOP
DP

She butchered and made her own bed.

Eenie meenie minee mo


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=18530]sarahgop[/MENTION]
> ...



Jodi talking thru other people will stop when she's sentenced.

Get your Jodi psycho rocks off while you can.

Perryville.

6 foot box.

That's what happens when you slaughter someone.

Live and learn.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=18530]sarahgop[/MENTION]
> ...



Run on over to the jodiisinnocent site and hang out there.

We are waiting for sentencing here where we sat thru the trial amd evidence that showed she is guilty as sin.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



And after she leaves that 6 ft box, the next box she goes in won't open again.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 31, 2013)

i saw evidence she was abused.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i saw evidence she was abused.



Show the proof. Links?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 31, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i saw evidence she was abused.



it was a sick very sick relationship


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

The cure is to leave it and walk away.

Not going to extensive length to plan, drive and butcher the other person.

That kicks it to a whole new level.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The cure is to leave it and walk away.
> 
> Not going to extensive length to plan, drive and butcher the other person.
> 
> That kicks it to a whole new level.



from what i saw of the trial 

she went to great lengths in planning 

to get this guy


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The cure is to leave it and walk away.
> ...



That's an understatement.

She is the definition of antisocial personality disorder.

Learn the traits so you can run the other way if you come into contact with one.  

-Psycho Awareness Advocacy


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i have seen it before


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Hopefully not up close and personal.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



sort of


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Step away from the web.

They are very interesting to try unravel from a distance.  Hence the lure of this trial.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 6, 2013)

@TW @Testarosa Where are you, tired of looking at this same last page, are you all Jodi - ed out?


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 6, 2013)

Sassy said:


> @TW @Testarosa Where are you, tired of looking at this same last page, are you all Jodi - ed out?



Jodi's not dead yet?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

LOL

I'm here mostly in the other trial thread.

Waiting for them to stick a needle in her on this one.


----------



## sarahgop (Aug 7, 2013)

im still praying  for a suspended sentence.


----------



## sarahgop (Aug 7, 2013)

im joining this group 

Jodi Arias &#8207;@Jodiannarias 6 Aug

There's a Facebook group called "Nancy Grace We Hate Your Face!" She earned it.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

She. Cannot. Get. A. Suspended. Sentence.

You can wish and hope all you want but she's convicted of M1

She gets LWOP or DP.

Maybe that group will be more supportive than this group is of a psycho murderer


----------



## sarahgop (Aug 7, 2013)

i want leniency  for  jodi  due to abuse.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Want in one hand shit in the other...


----------



## Sassy (Aug 7, 2013)

[MENTION=18530]sarahgop[/MENTION], you are why I read boards, what are you thinking?...Abuse?..I don't see it.

Great to see you here [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION], tell [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] I said Hi!, nice to be able to still find you....sweet.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Sassy said:


> [MENTION=18530]sarahgop[/MENTION], you are why I read boards, what are you thinking?...Abuse?..I don't see it.
> 
> Great to see you here [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION], tell [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] I said Hi!, nice to be able to still find you....sweet.



Glad you're here!

We're usually here: http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/304147-in-between-trials-84.html

TW is off trials, probably will be back whenever the dp second round starts up.

Join us!


----------



## sarahgop (Aug 7, 2013)

Sassy said:


> [MENTION=18530]sarahgop[/MENTION], you are why I read boards, what are you thinking?...Abuse?..I don't see it.
> 
> Great to see you here [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION], tell [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] I said Hi!, nice to be able to still find you....sweet.



i think she was  forced to defend herself.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Sassy said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=18530]sarahgop[/MENTION], you are why I read boards, what are you thinking?...Abuse?..I don't see it.
> ...



shootinhead/stab29times/drive1000miles/stealgrandpasgun/cellphoneoff/ninjas/iwasntthere/cutshisheadoff/makessextapeforblackmail

"Self Defense"

  

Fantasy Unicorn Land


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i want leniency  for  jodi  due to abuse.



I want the dog I had as a kid to come back to life.


Looks like neither one of us are going to get what we want, huh?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Sarah meet Jodi.

Then run.

Just Da Truth!: Jodi Arias: Charming Lying Murdering Psychopath


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

The other way


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 7, 2013)

This 'sarahgop' fool sounds like a young child/teenager to me. Then again, psychos are known to 'copy' others' behavior, minus any hint of actual feelings. Sarah's posts have yet to show any true feelings (remorse, feel bad for her, etc.) for her 'idol' Jodi.


----------



## Tink (Aug 7, 2013)

Long time no see folks just saying Hi. I just read no retrial till like september is that true?


----------



## sarahgop (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah meet Jodi.
> 
> Then run.
> 
> Just Da Truth!: Jodi Arias: Charming Lying Murdering Psychopath



that was a  biased  personal account. im still hoping for  leniency


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah meet Jodi.
> ...



I'm hoping for world peace, an end to poverty, and a workable warp drive system invented in my lifetime.

Those things are not gonna happen either.

Face it, she's going to get either the death penalty or life without parole, neither of which she wants.

And remember...

You can't always get what you want,
But if you try sometimes,
You just might find,
You get what you need.

And Jodi needs to be punished for what she did.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



she ran a self defense claim --LOL


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



I wasn't anywhere near AZ
Two Ninjas came in and did I and I grabbed my purse that was just there and did something I'm not proud of ..  I backed out of the driveway without looking.
Oh right I was there but he attacked me and I had no choice but to stab him 29 times chop his head off and shoot him.  Oh yeah.  He was a pedophile too.

Then she started selling I'm a Survivor dv tshirts with proceeds going to dv who got pissed and said they were getting no proceeds and quit using their name.

It's psycho on top of psycho with that one.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



so do we get all the highlights all over again 

for the mini trial


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yes. It's like a mini trial.  They'll have to bring the dp jury up to speed.  She convicted on M1 and aggravation phase so it's only for dp. 

Unfortunately nothing is mini with that one and she hasn't had access to the limelight other than twitter so she will want to get up there and talk all about her psycho self forever.  She was on the stand 18 days the first time.

She's having all this time to recalulate and chameleon her schtick like psychos do.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

There's no telling what will change in her 'storybook' this time. Maybe she'll throw in a stabbing game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 12, 2013)

Tink said:


> Long time no see folks just saying Hi. I just read no retrial till like september is that true?



 [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION]

"Judge Sherry Stephens said she hopes the case will go back on trial in September. For now, she has set Aug. 26 as the next court date."

Read more: Jodi Arias trial update: Hearing lasts 3 minutes; judge sets next court date


----------



## sarahgop (Aug 13, 2013)

dont  send  jodi any more  books  please. she seems  in good  spirits.

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 11 Aug

Send me no more books. I'm max'd out. They'll get returned.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## sarahgop (Aug 13, 2013)

i just wish yall had as  much understanding  as  jodi has.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i just wish yall had as  much understanding  as  jodi has.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> dont  send  jodi any more  books  please. she seems  in good  spirits.
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 11 Aug
> 
> Send me no more books. I'm max'd out. They'll get returned.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 13, 2013)

BOOKS: "Women Who Kill Men"--An Historical and Social Analysis | Death Penalty Information Center

When will they update this one to include Jodi?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

*5 Signs Your Girlfriend May Be A Psycho*


5 Signs Your Girlfriend May Be A Psycho - AskMen


----------



## testarosa (Aug 16, 2013)

http://m.cbsnews.com/storysynopsis.rbml?pageType=general&catid=57598545&feed_id=999&videofeed=999

Dp???
Maybe so.  Maybe so.


----------



## wavingrl (Aug 16, 2013)

i won't even ask how this might be possible.

~~~~~~
i think Sunday night on CNN--'what's her name'--charged/convicted of bizarre murder in Italy is what we have to look forward to. 'Crimes of the Century'.

last night I watched part of 'The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit'--Gregory Peck.

Probably early 50's--after WW2. He had to tell his wife that while he was in Italy --after killing 7 men --he had 'strayed' and had a son with a woman in Italy. She lost it. Ran out to the yard and threw herself on the ground, then drove off in the car and ran out of gas. Then they went to a judge and made arrangements to send money to his son.

I'm certain this was quite shocking at the time. 

lol--A few weeks ago I watched 'Obsession'--Beyonce and someone. Some psycho chick desired her husband---Beyonce took care of her. She ended up crashing from the chandelier onto a glass coffee table. That could not compare to the scene from 'War of the Roses'--Michael Douglas and ?Kathleen Turner---that was really something.  Hollywood keeps trying--more shocking, more horrifying--Art Imitating Life.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 17, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> BOOKS: "Women Who Kill Men"--An Historical and Social Analysis | Death Penalty Information Center
> 
> When will they update this one to include Jodi?





I have been watching this show about women who kill. OMG!!! 

When women kill they are sadistic. 

One woman killed her husband by using a stun gun on him and while he was still alive she placed him in a large plastic container and poured acid in the container. his legs were sticking out so she sawed them off from the knees before finishing the acid. Because she wanted to fit them in the container


----------



## testarosa (Aug 17, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > BOOKS: "Women Who Kill Men"--An Historical and Social Analysis | Death Penalty Information Center
> ...



Aaaaaahhhhh!

A simple poisoning wouldn't suffice?  lol


----------



## wavingrl (Aug 17, 2013)

after learning of all the different alternatives--sounds like antifreeze is effective. The likelihood of being caught is pretty high. I am fairly certain I would find some way to just leave.

'The Betty Broderick Story'--

http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/01/21/california.betty.broderick.parole/index.html

really more trouble than I would be willing to go through.

<After Broderick's husband, Dan, left her for his legal assistant, she covered the interior walls of his house with black spray-paint and drove her car through his front door. She left angry, obscenity-laced tirades on his answering machine. Then she crept into his bedroom early on a Sunday morning and shot him and the other woman, by then his wife, to death.>


----------



## sarahgop (Aug 17, 2013)

no tweets  from jodi.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 17, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> no tweets  from jodi.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 17, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> no tweets  from jodi.



I guess you didn't impress her.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



He must have really pissed her off.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 18, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



many many years ago 

there was this sweet old lady that lived in the local nursing home 

her husband the abusive type he just simply disappeared from the farm 

he was a drunk and a woman chaser 

on her death bed she confessed that she didnt know what got into her 

but when she saw him in with the pigs slopping them she took out the 

30-30 and from the kitchen window dropped him 

the pigs did away with the remains 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Aug 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Now that's efficiency right there

All this sawing, hacking and throat slitting is just psycho and will get you the dp.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 18, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> no tweets  from jodi.



Too busy being the prison slut.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > no tweets  from jodi.
> ...



>>Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias  13 Jul  
>>A girl recently turned me on... to country music. I used to dislike it but not anymore.

*Uh-huh.*


----------



## Tink (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello anyone home? thought you'd be interested in this Jodi Arias update: Attorneys want to know if members of upcoming jury have Twitter accounts


----------



## testarosa (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Tinker!

Thanks.


----------



## TW (Aug 23, 2013)

So nothing is happening yet?  Is it delayed until 2014? I thought today was the day they were supposed to go back to court.

How are you guys doing? Having a nice Summer? Lots and lots of rain this year, but that's okay.


----------



## TW (Aug 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Hey Tinker!
> 
> Thanks.



Hey Testy. I see you're back to the feet photo, lounging on the boat. Must be nice.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 23, 2013)

TW said:


> So nothing is happening yet?  Is it delayed until 2014? I thought today was the day they were supposed to go back to court.
> 
> How are you guys doing? Having a nice Summer? Lots and lots of rain this year, but that's okay.



Hey TW! How have you been?

I believe she's back in court this Monday, the 26th.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 23, 2013)

tw said:


> so nothing is happening yet?  Is it delayed until 2014? I thought today was the day they were supposed to go back to court.
> 
> How are you guys doing? Having a nice summer? Lots and lots of rain this year, but that's okay.



tw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ayecantseeyou said:
> ...



--lol


----------



## TW (Aug 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > So nothing is happening yet?  Is it delayed until 2014? I thought today was the day they were supposed to go back to court.
> ...



Thanks, I'll check back then.


----------



## TW (Aug 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tw said:
> 
> 
> > so nothing is happening yet?  Is it delayed until 2014? I thought today was the day they were supposed to go back to court.
> ...



I watched a couple of episodes of the Dome. The woman in that show has the same hair as your daughter, you said your daughter looks like you, so I figured you might look like the star in that. She's really cute. Anyway, I always forget when it's on, so I have no idea if they are any closer to escaping.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 26, 2013)

The judge did not allow today's #     JodiArias hearing to be broadcast live, but our cameras are in the courtroom. As soon as the hearing is over, we'll run the video to our satellite truck and press play so you won't miss a moment. We're expecting to hit play sometime after our show starts at 12 p.m. ET.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 26, 2013)

Twoon Trial Live Stream ? HLN Live Stream from Court | LNC ? Live News Stream & Chat ? Breaking News Live Blog


----------



## Tink (Aug 26, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > tw said:
> ...


I've been watching that too!


----------



## Tink (Aug 26, 2013)

so what happened today?


----------



## TW (Aug 26, 2013)

Tink said:


> so what happened today?



Hey Tinkster! I don't think anything happened. From what I've read it's pushed back until some time in September now. Hope You are having a nice Summer.


----------



## animallover (Aug 27, 2013)

Yay Tink and TW. So nice to check in and see you guys on here!


----------



## sarahgop (Aug 27, 2013)

jodi is  having  a  problem with peanut  butter. im amazed at how  strong she  is  and how well she  is holding  up.

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 4h

The trouble with peanut butter is that it gets EVERYWHERE.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 27, 2013)

Psycho murderer slutting it up at Estrella.

Watch out for that shiv!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## animallover (Aug 27, 2013)

Arias? attorneys want venue change for sentencing | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## testarosa (Aug 27, 2013)

animallover said:


> Arias? attorneys want venue change for sentencing | WildAboutTrial.com



Move it down here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>


----------



## TW (Aug 27, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> jodi is  having  a  problem with peanut  butter. im amazed at how  strong she  is  and how well she  is holding  up.
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 4h
> 
> The trouble with peanut butter is that it gets EVERYWHERE.



*You are hilarious*, and I sincerely mean that. LMAO

How many others may be out there struggling with the burden of peanut butter? Not allergies, just a mess. I hope all others can find strength in Jodi coming forward with this tremendously serious issue. You are a true empath.


----------



## TW (Aug 27, 2013)

animallover said:


> Yay Tink and TW. So nice to check in and see you guys on here!



Right back at ya.


----------



## TW (Aug 27, 2013)

So I saw a snippet of ALV, but didn't linger on the program, it was probably HLN. Is she still on the pitypalooza tour?


----------



## sarahgop (Aug 28, 2013)

animallover said:


> Arias? attorneys want venue change for sentencing | WildAboutTrial.com




i would give  her a suspended sentence.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Arias? attorneys want venue change for sentencing | WildAboutTrial.com
> ...



you mean like suspended from a length of rope


----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...


----------



## sarahgop (Aug 28, 2013)

no, i might  be  harsh  and  sentence her to time served and then a suspended sentence.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> no, i might  be  harsh  and  sentence her to time served and then a suspended sentence.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Arias? attorneys want venue change for sentencing | WildAboutTrial.com
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > no, i might  be  harsh  and  sentence her to time served and then a suspended sentence.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Oh looky.  Psycho even chameleoned her BFF's hair/glasses ensemble.

That's what psychos do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## TW (Aug 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Arias? attorneys want venue change for sentencing | WildAboutTrial.com
> ...



Well, who wouldn't?  I mean once you learn about the treachery and torture of peanut butter in jail, how can you not want to let her go free? She's a modern day Joan of Arc, or Joan of Jiffy, or something like that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 28, 2013)

[MENTION=18530]sarahgop[/MENTION]

WARNING - GRAPHIC PHOTO LINKS  BELOW​
http://www.cayleedaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Travis-Alexander-outopsy-images3-250x300.jpg

http://doblelol.com/thumbs/crime-scene-photos-murders-funny_4602848821118811.jpg

http://thepotpapers.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/goregrish_ggtravis3_zps3e7a12f1.jpg

http://thepotpapers.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/goregrish_ggneck.jpg

Do you really believe Jodi deserves to walk free after mutilating Travis? This was NOT self-defense.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)

Aye - if you post the 2 hole, warn me first.

I'm permanently 2 hole brain damaged and am only just starting to recover.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Aye - if you post the 2 hole, warn me first.
> 
> I'm permanently 2 hole brain damaged and am only just starting to recover.



I don't search for that one. LOL She's a nastyassedskankho that should never see sunlight again.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Aye - if you post the 2 hole, warn me first.
> ...





I accidentally got that one on the Scroogler and I haven't been the same since.  

Never again.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sarah probably likes that one, considering she's all over the 'Jodi is a saint' bandwagon.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> no, i might  be  harsh  and  sentence her to time served and then a suspended sentence.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QNWO4PLy68]Dogs freak out when Jodi Arias comes on TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



^
This


----------



## animallover (Aug 29, 2013)

You guys crack me up. Gonna be late for work but reading ya'lls posts was def worth it! LMAO


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 29, 2013)

What murder case(s) are easier to decide on than this one? Manson?


----------



## Tink (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm reading the book confessions of a sociopath I believe TW had posted an excerpt a few months back. Check it out it's certainly interesting. Also what are your thoughts on Ariel Castro killing himself?


----------



## Tink (Sep 4, 2013)

Testa I love your new pic!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Sep 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Testa I love your new pic!



Hey Tink long time no see.


----------



## Tink (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi feisty ! How have you been?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Sep 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Hi feisty ! How have you been?



Ok had a great summer with the grand kids. Potty trained my grand son. Played with dragons with my grand daughter. Baked cakes and made decorations for the cakes. Played with butter cream fondant. Had water balloon fights went camping. Now I sit in an empty house that has no noise. lol So my summer was great and now I suffer from empty nest again. lol How have you been?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Hey guys! I'm reading the book confessions of a sociopath I believe TW had posted an excerpt a few months back. Check it out it's certainly interesting. Also what are your thoughts on Ariel Castro killing himself?



Hey Tink!

Castro saved the taxpayers lots of money. He wasn't going to be leaving prison unless it was by way of a hearse, so why delay the inevitable? I may come across to some as being cruel and insensitive by saying that, but for what he did to those girls, him taking his own life is only fitting.


----------



## Tink (Sep 4, 2013)

Feisty,
My summer was pretty good too. Moved into a new place, bought a wave runner. I'm getting ready for a visit from the inlaws this weekend....we'll see how that goes lol.

Aye,
I mostly agree but in some ways I feel like he short changed everyone. I wanted him to suffer more. This pretty much sums it up for me How to Feel About Ariel Castro's Suicide

I guess he didn't like having being held captive like he held them.

I haven't been keeping up when is the next phase of the JA saga?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Sep 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> Feisty,
> My summer was pretty good too. Moved into a new place, bought a wave runner. I'm getting ready for a visit from the inlaws this weekend....we'll see how that goes lol.
> 
> Aye,
> ...



September 16th. Hoping they will be able to make judgments on the motions that are on the table and set a trial date.


----------



## Tink (Sep 4, 2013)

This is dragging on forever. It's ridiculous. What motions are on the table? The venue and the twitter accounts?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Sep 4, 2013)

Tink said:


> This is dragging on forever. It's ridiculous. What motions are on the table? The venue and the twitter accounts?



Yep and the judge has not been able to make a judgement call. I am just wondering what else they will come up with between now and then. To me it looks like they will make every motion they can to stretch this out until the public says enough and pressures for no trial because this is all a waist of tax payers money at this point.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 4, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > This is dragging on forever. It's ridiculous. What motions are on the table? The venue and the twitter accounts?
> ...



It's not up to the taxpayers; it's up to Travis' family, and they want to proceed with the sentencing. Who can blame them for wanting Jodi to be given the death penalty after what she did? This is something they may need to hear to feel like their voices have been heard. Hearing 'life without parole' seems empty in a crime of this magnitude.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Sep 4, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I guess you are missing what I am saying. I understand that it is up to the Alexander family. I am saying that when enough taxpayers start getting in an up roar that there would be politicians stepping in and using pressure. This happens all the time. Look at the Zimmerman case.


----------



## TW (Sep 6, 2013)

Tink said:


> This is dragging on forever. It's ridiculous. What motions are on the table? The venue and the twitter accounts?



Tink, in a way, I think the judge allowed this case to go on in order for the publicity and attention to wane.  This way, they have one less appeal issue when all is said and done.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 6, 2013)

TW said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > This is dragging on forever. It's ridiculous. What motions are on the table? The venue and the twitter accounts?
> ...



Hey TW! How are you?

I also thought the long delay may have something to do with the judge hoping the attention on this trial would dissipate somewhat.


----------



## TW (Sep 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Good, yourself?


----------



## sarahgop (Sep 18, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 16 Sep

" Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind." ... Dr. Seuss

jodi still holding  up well. kudos to her.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

Psycho Jodi quoting Dr Seuss??


Yeah, that's about her speed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

Another tweet from Psycho Jodi. 



> Please don't put me in a box,
> Please don't drag me with an ox,
> Please don't shoot me like a dog,
> Please don't feed me to a hog.
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Another tweet from Psycho Jodi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 18, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 16 Sep
> 
> " Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind." ... Dr. Seuss
> 
> jodi still holding  up well. kudos to her.



Dr Seuss? 

"Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar." ~ Sigmund Freud


"And a murdering bitch is just a murdering bitch"~ me


----------



## sarahgop (Sep 18, 2013)

she  is holding  up in a very  bad situation.


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 18, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> she  is holding  up in a very  bad situation.




She has no choice. What is she gonna do? Murder someone?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 19, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> she  is holding  up in a very  bad situation.



Did it ever occur to you that she put herself in that situation?


----------



## sarahgop (Sep 24, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 5h

It took me a few decades, but I've realized the definition of "friend" is relative.

lets  be friends with her. i think a corrupt  judicial system put  her  in this position.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 24, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 5h
> 
> It took me a few decades, but I've realized the definition of "friend" is relative.
> 
> lets  be friends with her. i think a corrupt  judicial system put  her  in this position.



 

LMFAO!!!

Jodi put herself in that position. If you want to be friends with that psychopathic murdering scumbag, so be it. It's your life, not mine.


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 24, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 5h
> 
> It took me a few decades, but I've realized the definition of "friend" is relative.
> 
> lets  be friends with her. i think a corrupt  judicial system put  her  in this position.



The judicial system stabbed Travis Alexander 29 times slit his throat and shot him in the head and left him lay in the shower to rot? Really.

Are you insane?


----------



## testarosa (Sep 28, 2013)

DP retrial - jury selection Dec 10th.  Trial starts Jan 2nd.

Tick tock, psycho.


----------



## Tink (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...as-sit-prosecutors-settlement-conference.html


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 2, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 22h

Canteen/commissary, known for short as "store," known in jest as "Ex-store-shun."
Expand
Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 30 Sep

"The hardness of God is kinder than the softness of men, and His compulsion is our liberation." - C.S. Lewis

it  sounds  like she  needs us to send her  supplies.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 2, 2013)

If she thinks Estrella is bad, wait til she moves to Perryville.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If she thinks Estrella is bad, wait til she moves to Perryville.



Not severe enough for what she did to another human; she needs an electric fence run through the floor of her cell, so that every time she steps on the tile, it sends an electric volt through her.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 2, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 22h
> 
> Canteen/commissary, known for short as "store," known in jest as "Ex-store-shun."
> Expand
> ...



Get a life.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 2, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 22h
> 
> Canteen/commissary, known for short as "store," known in jest as "Ex-store-shun."
> Expand
> ...



I've got some supplies I'm willing to send her...

Cyanide capsules
Razor blades
A cup full of anti-freeze
Rope


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 22h
> ...




she  needs  some  toiletries and  perhaps  letters  of  support.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 3, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



What she needs is toilet paper that erupts into fire when she wipes her ass with it and a toothbrush that has razor blades to shred her mouth with every time she uses it. Toothpaste can be salt. The only support she needs is the kind that cheers her on to use the above mentioned items.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2013)

Bull pen...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 3, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



So the murderous psycho bitch needs toiletries, huh? Well, I have some for her.


*Toilet Paper...*





*Tampons...*





*Tissue Papers...*




*
Toothpaste...*







Let me know if the **** needs anything else.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 3, 2013)

You forgot

*Toothbrush...*


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 4, 2013)

i cant  understand the  anger yall have  pent  up inside. all i have  is  compassion.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 4, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i cant  understand the  anger yall have  pent  up inside. all i have  is  compassion.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 4, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i cant  understand the  anger yall have  pent  up inside. all i have  is  compassion.



I think you're full of shit and nothing but an internet troll looking to stir things up. 

Here, go play with a fiddle somewhere.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 4, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > i cant  understand the  anger yall have  pent  up inside. all i have  is  compassion.
> ...



im not the  ghoul wanting a death.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 4, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



SO you're saying Jodi is a ghoul, since she wanted to kill, planned to kill, and did kill Travis Alexander. Oh yeah, she didn't just 'kill' him, she slaughtered him in such a way that he suffered tremendously. Go play in ghoulville until you learn the facts of the case and get a good case of reality for what really happened.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 4, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



No, you're the freak that wants us to show compassion to an animal that had no such compassion for it's victim.

You better resign yourself to one cold, hard fact. The only way that monster you root for is going to leave prison is in a box. As it should be.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > If she thinks Estrella is bad, wait til she moves to Perryville.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl4-b91QgnQ]Stephen King's Cat's Eye Quitter's Inc. electric shock scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyone see the Lifetime movie, Dirty Little Secret on this?  I recorded it but haven't been able to watch it yet.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Anyone see the Lifetime movie, Dirty Little Secret on this?  I recorded it but haven't been able to watch it yet.



I skipped it and have no desire to see it.  Mainly because I never watch Lifetime and from what I heard they glam distorted it which is typical for them and why I don't watch.

Also, it came right after the trial which was already 6 months too much of psycho girlfriend and I think most of us were completely done with her well before the end of the trial and her continual media "me me me" and twitter sociopath manipulation.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Anyone see the Lifetime movie, Dirty Little Secret on this?  I recorded it but haven't been able to watch it yet.



I heard of it, but never watched it and won't. Lifetime isn't my type of channel; I avoid their wishy-washy movies/shows/etc.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, it's not the same as thinking about the needle going into Jodi.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone see the Lifetime movie, Dirty Little Secret on this?  I recorded it but haven't been able to watch it yet.
> ...



I wholly agree with you, but the Jodi Arias movie was a rare exception.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



This is also apt punishment for psycho thugs and psycho dickheads.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Edit to add...

I just learned that if nobody in the family claims the body, or if there is no family alive to claim the body, she won't leave in a box.


She will leave the prison in a jar.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Ashes to ashes, dust to dust.

Well there's some Travis Alexander justice - all tidy in a nice neat jar, conveniently sized to throw off a cliff.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Or into the nearest municipal sewage treatment plant.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Anyway which way the final chapter goes:

 psycho.

EDIT:

Psycho ****.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone see the Lifetime movie, Dirty Little Secret on this?  I recorded it but haven't been able to watch it yet.
> ...



Project Runway is on Lifetime.  Love PR.  Some of their movies are good.


----------



## wavingrl (Oct 5, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm not proud of it--but I watched some of this lifetime movie.

I am at the point that I just don't want to know any more about 'those who lose their minds'. I think I've got the basic premises--something seems 'off' in such an individual's personality and as the 'illness'/character defect? progresses no one is certain of what should be done. Then a tragedy occurs.

Hours and hours of programming are devoted to this.

Minutes, perhaps seconds are devoted to those who are contributing and elevating the quality of life. There was a news item--probably less than 2 minutes of coverage. A former military member was having problems with his kayak--a boy, probably about 12, noticed this from another boat and asked if he needed help. He responded quickly tossing flotation devices to the military member as the kayak went down. When people praised him for his heroic actions he said he just did what was needed. 

If there were a channel where the focus was on incidents like this I would be a fan.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok, I'm finally watching it.  That detective is Angel from Dexter, David Zayas.  Miss him already...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 6, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...





I have been dreaming for years that cable would start more syndicated news channels. I _would_ go for many more. Especially one like you describe. 



An officious looking bunch of new reporters on a new show, reporting the major stories, would also make my day!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Tampons...*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 6, 2013)

NOW the Psycho Bitch wants privacy?



> PHOENIX (AP)  Jodi Arias has sought the spotlight at every turn, granting national television interviews in the months after her arrest, another on the day of her conviction, and about a half dozen the day jurors began deliberating whether she should live or die for her crimes.
> 
> Now facing a retrial to determine her sentence, Arias lawyers are asking a judge to bar live TV coverage inside the courtroom, an irony not lost on prosecutors and a lawyer representing CNN.



Arias attorneys seek to bar live coverage of trial | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 8, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 7 Oct

FINALLY...My art is back online. ja01 
Expand
Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 7 Oct

@vixenworlds You are my hero.
View conversation

    Reply
    Retweet
    Favorite

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 6 Oct
 [MENTION=42121]pro[/MENTION]dealorg 10/27 it is!
Expand
Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 6 Oct

"There is positive [and] negative energy. Sometimes a person can get more from negative energy. Sometimes that can be a gift." -Jim Harbaugh

more  good  vibes from jodi.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 8, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 7 Oct
> 
> FINALLY...My art is back online. ja01
> Expand
> ...



Well, she must be *VERY* happy with all the negative energy she got from Travis while she was slaughtering him.

I wish she would pull an Ariel Castro, and give the Alexander family some positive energy.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 10, 2013)

another compassionate  person is  offering  support to jodi

Suzanne Vixen &#8207;@vixenworlds 6 Oct

@JodiAnnArias You will rise above this Jodi; there are great things for you ahead! Conviction will be overturned on appeal. Haters lose!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 10, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> another compassionate  person is  offering  support to jodi
> 
> Suzanne Vixen &#8207;@vixenworlds 6 Oct
> 
> @JodiAnnArias You will rise above this Jodi; there are great things for you ahead! Conviction will be overturned on appeal. Haters lose!



What's really creepy about this, is that someone is so obsessed with the psychopathic slasher that she really believes others care whether or not someone appears to offer support and hangs on to every little letter and symbol that is directed to the psychopathic murderess. Why would any court overturn her conviction when Jodi herself admitted to killing Travis? She was proven time after time to be nothing but a liar. She couldn't even keep her lies straight. Her freak show time is almost over though; it's just a number of days before she's out of Estrella and off to her last stop before the wooden box reeks of what is left of her.

" Now that Jodi Arias is facing a retrial to determine her punishment, her attorneys asked a judge to bar live TV coverage inside the courtroom.

At a hearing on Friday, CNNs Attorney David Brodney told a judge "She has voluntarily thrust herself into the vortex of this public controversy. It is unfair to deprive the public ... because someone can't control her own speech." "
Jodi Arias Trial Update Today: No Settlement Reached; Jodi Arias Lawyers Seek to Bar Live Coverage | KpopStarz


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm.....

I wonder if the ground will reject Jodi when she's put out of her misery?


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 10, 2013)

i still hope  for  a  reversal of this  injustice.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 10, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i still hope  for  a  reversal of this  injustice.



Are you going to bring Travis Alexander back from the dead?


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 12, 2013)

no, he was an abuser/
jodi will file for  bankruptcy

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 10 Oct

I'm filing for bankruptcy (if I can ever afford to do so).
Expand
Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 10 Oct

That rumor that somehow my family profited from my trial? Absurd.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 12, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> no, he was an abuser/
> jodi will file for  bankruptcy
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 10 Oct
> ...



*



			I'm filing for bankruptcy (if I can ever afford to do so).
		
Click to expand...

*
I hope she does. I would love to see her stuck with a Public Defender for the penalty phase retrial. They would be putting the needle in her arm before the jury has time to leave the courtroom.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 12, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> no, he was an abuser/
> jodi will file for  bankruptcy
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 10 Oct
> ...



Another lie from Jodi! How can she be filing for bankruptcy when she doesn't have the money to do so? *Oh*, that's right! She'll blow the attorney, then turn around and stab him in the back when all is said and done.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 14, 2013)

she is  doing the right thing. she  may be  out  of  money.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 14, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> she is  doing the right thing. she  may be  out  of  money.



Awww the poor widdle thing is out of money? And I'm supposed to feel bad about that??

Travis is out of his family's life because of that little bitch.

I'll tell you what. Let your little girlfriend know I'll give her some money just as soon as she gives him his life back. Deal???


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 14, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> she is  doing the right thing. she  may be  out  of  money.



She should have thought about doing the right thing quite some time ago. Ever hear of a Bible verse that says, "Thou shalt not kill"? Take a look at Exodus 20:13 if not. While you're at it, reply to the psycho and tell her that.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > she is  doing the right thing. she  may be  out  of  money.
> ...




im trying to keep her spirits  up. meanwhile she  has some artwork for sale

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 7h

100 Limited-Edition Prints of "Sailing at Sunset" now available at ja01 .


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 16, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Artwork?? 

Let me guess. Your little girlfriend dipped her ass in paint, then scooted around a piece of canvas.

This donkey paints better than she does.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWCNQr2ZI1I]Lewis' First Painting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 17, 2013)

this is for all the  jodi haters.

Jodi Arias Follower &#8207;@AcquitJodiArias 19h

@JodiAnnArias [MENTION=30215]billy[/MENTION]_iea Haters are simpletons - they don't understand how art works ) Tell Jodi she's doing a great job, we luv her )!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 17, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> this is for all the  jodi haters.
> 
> Jodi Arias Follower &#8207;@AcquitJodiArias 19h
> 
> @JodiAnnArias [MENTION=30215]billy[/MENTION]_iea Haters are simpletons - they don't understand how art works ) Tell Jodi she's doing a great job, we luv her )!



Yeah, Psycho Jodi is doing a great job getting suckers like you to support her even though she's nothing but a murderous sow.

I hope that tiny thing you call a brain explodes when she is sentenced to get the needle for what she did.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 17, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> this is for all the  jodi haters.
> 
> Jodi Arias Follower &#8207;@AcquitJodiArias 19h
> 
> @JodiAnnArias [MENTION=30215]billy[/MENTION]_iea Haters are simpletons - they don't understand how art works ) Tell Jodi she's doing a great job, we luv her )!



I guess that makes Jodi a simpleton as well; she hated Travis enough to stab, slash, and shoot him. Her mind is so demented, she doesn't even realize that. 

It takes a simple mind to 'copy' the work of others and claim it as their own as well. Isn't that what she was doing before - copying other people's work and trying to sell it as her own?


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 17, 2013)

no, she  is an artist, and  very  good.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 17, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> no, she  is an artist, and  very  good.



If you think slaughtering Travis like an animal makes her an "artist", you're sick in the head.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 17, 2013)

NO, she is NOT 'very good' as an artist, or anything else for that matter (other than keeping her legs open for any male that breathes). I've seen preschoolers draw better than what she does, She can't draw anything on her own; she has to look at other people's work and copy from it. That is a far cry from being called art.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 17, 2013)

Psycho Jodi needs to get the Bob Ross treatment the next time she "paints"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hplQ_pdzVq4]bob ross owned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 18, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2h

"My religion is kindness." - The Dalai Lama Mine too, beginning today.
Expand
Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 17 Oct

If you pre-ordered a limited-edition print of "Sailing at Sunset," shipping will begin on 10/29.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 18, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2h
> 
> "My religion is kindness." - The Dalai Lama Mine too, beginning today.
> Expand
> ...



It's too bad she couldn't begin that the day before she decided to slaughter Travis.

If I could get a free copy of her "art", I could use it to line my cat's litter box.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2h
> ...



If it reeks of anything Jodi, your cat will use the floor instead. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 18, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2h
> 
> "My religion is kindness." - The Dalai Lama Mine too, beginning today.
> Expand
> ...



Jodi will never understand what 'religion' is. She has alterior motives for stating what she did. See the line directly below the quote about her crapwork. 

I really can't wait for her to be sent to her final cell. Maybe then, she won't have access to twitter, facebook, and whatever/whoever it is she's using to get these messages out.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 19, 2013)

she still has freedom of expression, shown in her artwork and  religion.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2013)

she still has her freedom to be a sub-human piece of trash, shown in her willingness to profit from her notoriety as a butcher and murderess.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> she still has freedom of expression, shown in her artwork and  religion.



So did this guy

John Wayne Gacy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


At the age of 18, Gacy became involved in politics, working as an assistant precinct captain for a Democratic Party candidate in his neighborhood.

The same year Gacy became a Democratic Party candidate, his father bought him a car...


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> If I could get a free copy of her "art", I could use it to line my cat's litter box.



Jodi Arias announces ?limited edition? prints of her latest*jailhouse painting* - NY Daily News

But it's so perty!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > she still has freedom of expression, shown in her artwork and  religion.
> ...



Hitler was an artist too! 


> Adolf Hitler was a painter and was deeply interested in art. He produced hundreds of works and sold his paintings and postcards to try to earn a living during his Vienna years (19081913). However, he was not successful. A number of his paintings were recovered after World War II and have sold at auction for tens of thousands of dollars



Paintings by Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Psycho Jodi is just following in her hero's footprints.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Damn psychos!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 19, 2013)

For those that like Jodi's artwork, I'm sorry, but it really does look like something a kid would draw. Why pay money to that lying, murdering fool when you can get your own kids (or their friends) to draw the same stuff for free? So what if she's broke? She has been her entire life. She used other people to get what she wanted before she murdered a man, and those that can't see the truth of what she did are still giving her money now. Only difference is that she was screwing men in person before she was put in jail.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> For those that like Jodi's artwork, I'm sorry, but it really does look like something a kid would draw. Why pay money to that lying, murdering fool when you can get your own kids (or their friends) to draw the same stuff for free? So what if she's broke? She has been her entire life. She used other people to get what she wanted before she murdered a man, and those that can't see the truth of what she did are still giving her money now. Only difference is that she was screwing men in person before she was put in jail.



I don't think anyone "likes" her "artwork". In my opinion, the only reason anyone is buying her crap is that they are hoping to cash in when she rides the steel needle to the seventh circle of Hell.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 21, 2013)

great  insight  from jodi on life

https://twitter.com/JodiAnnArias/status/391597085104951297/photo/1


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> great  insight  from jodi on life
> 
> https://twitter.com/JodiAnnArias/status/391597085104951297/photo/1



When do we get her great insight on how it feels to slaughter someone in cold blood??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 21, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> great  insight  from jodi on life
> 
> https://twitter.com/JodiAnnArias/status/391597085104951297/photo/1



And her point is???? She has yet to realize that she is her own worst enemy.

All I see is Jodi coming up with another lie for her upcoming sentencing trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2013)

Psycho Jodi's lawyers have successfully gotten the settlement hearing on Oct 24th closed to the media.


> The parties have agreed the settlement conference scheduled for October 24, 2013 should
> be closed to the public and the media. The settlement conference was scheduled by agreement of
> the parties and is subject to the provisions of Rule 17.4, Arizona Rules of Criminal Procedure,
> and Rule 410, Arizona Rules of Evidence.



http://cdn-static.wildabouttrial.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/arias-court-minute-10182013.pdf

I wonder if she's planning on pleading out to LWOP, and doesn't want anyone to see her crying her eyes out for mercy?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Psycho Jodi's lawyers have successfully gotten the settlement hearing on Oct 24th closed to the media.
> 
> 
> > The parties have agreed the settlement conference scheduled for October 24, 2013 should
> ...



She'd be fake crying - no tears at all. Maybe she has heard that the general public doesn't buy into her BS and just couldn't bear to be ridiculed and made fun of by the media. She was, after all, under the assumption that everyone loved her.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2013)

I just had a thought.

Maybe she wants it private because she's planning on bribing the judge with some of her fabulous artwork.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I just had a thought.
> 
> Maybe she wants it private because she's planning on bribing the judge with some of her fabulous artwork.



artwork, porn shots, etc.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 22, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2h

El tiempo lo arregla todo.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 22, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2h
> 
> El tiempo lo arregla todo.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 22, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2h
> 
> El tiempo lo arregla todo.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 22, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2h
> 
> El tiempo lo arregla todo.



Ask your murderess friend how time can fix the murder of Travis Alexander. Apparently, she's in fantasy land again.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 23, 2013)

she  is doing great  considering  her  dire  circumstances, not  fantasy  land.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 23, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> she  is doing great  considering  her  dire  circumstances, not  fantasy  land.



Her dire circumstances??






She put herself there, Dumbass. If she wouldn't have slaughtered Travis like a hog, she would be free as a bird and able to peddle her "artwork" to idiots like you.


Why don't you just trot your ass down to the prison and suck her feet. Everyone knows you want to.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 23, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > she  is doing great  considering  her  dire  circumstances, not  fantasy  land.
> ...



She's so far up Jodi's ass right now, she'd have to crawl out to find her feet.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 23, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



She would have a shorter trip if she just crawled out of her nose.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 23, 2013)

I just can't believe some people think she shouldn't be punished for what she did. Would they feel the same way if it was one of their family members that had been murdered by her? They must be as nutso as Jodi is.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 24, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 21h

Donations are now being accepted for my appeals at Jodi Arias Appellate Fund .

i always support abused women who have been victimized.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 24, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 21h
> 
> Donations are now being accepted for my appeals at Jodi Arias Appellate Fund .
> 
> i always support abused women who have been victimized.



4chan & the Anonymous are going to have so much FUN with that link. 

She'll be very lucky if one person gets through now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 24, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 21h
> 
> Donations are now being accepted for my appeals at Jodi Arias Appellate Fund .
> 
> i always support abused women who have been victimized.



The only person Jodi supports is herself; even in that, she is and was a failure. Financially, she never could take care of herself and never will be able to as a high school dropout. She blames others for her problems instead of putting the blame where it belongs - on herself. She deserves no pity from anyone. She plotted her own destiny, and she'll rot in hell for it.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 24, 2013)

maybe she dropped  out  due to abuse.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 24, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> maybe she dropped  out  due to abuse.



 I really hope you don't believe that. She dropped out in the 11th grade. If you watched and listened to the trial, you would have known that and also would have known that she shacked up with a man at the same time.


----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> maybe she dropped  out  due to abuse.







You MUST be related to her.  Only someone that close, could be that deluded.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 24, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> maybe she dropped  out  due to abuse.



Or maybe she dropped out because she's a balloon head who preferred to get laid instead of educated.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 25, 2013)

maybe she was being abused. stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> maybe she was being abused. stockholm syndrome.



Maybe she took too many dicks up her ass. Irritable Bowel Syndrome.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 25, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> maybe she was being abused. stockholm syndrome.



No, she was not being abused. She is the one that was abusing and taking advantage of others, including animals. It came out in the trial. Save your misconstrued fantasy arguments for those that actually believe lies, because those of us that know the facts don't want to hear it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2013)

Jodi Arias has a cell,
E-I-E-I-O
And in this cell she cries a lot,
E-I-E-I-O
With a boo-hoo here,
And a sob, sob there,
Boo-hoo, sob, sobs everywhere,
Jodi Arias has a cell,

E - I... E - I...... OOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 25, 2013)

and in her cell she has some crayons
E-I-E-I-O
she found one broken and had a fit
E-I-E-I-O
she said some ninjas came in and killed it
E-I-E-I-O


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2013)

Psycho Jodi sat in a cell,
Psycho Jodi's life went to hell,
All of the Sarahs,
And other dumb friends,
Couldn't put Psycho's life together again.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 25, 2013)

Even all the toilet paper in the world can't cover the shit pile Jodi created for herself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2013)

Dumbass Psycho Bitch wants to fire her attorney right before the sentencing trial.




> Jodi Arias, who has been convicted of first-degree murder in the 2008 death of her boyfriend, Travis Alexander, but has not yet been sentenced, filed motions in Maricopa County Superior Court this week to fire her main defense attorney.
> 
> Arias said Tuesday in a 12-page handwritten narrative that her lead attorney, Kirk Nurmi, had not seen her since May23, the day the jury reached an impasse on whether to sentence her to life or death. She claimed that she attempted to fire him in June, as well, but Judge Sherry Stephens did not grant her request.
> 
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/community/mesa/articles/20131024jodi-arias-files-motions-fire-attorney.html


Real smart move, Dumbass.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Dumbass Psycho Bitch wants to fire her attorney right before the sentencing trial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's doing this to try and get an appeal hearing and to have the guilty verdict overturned. 

I say YAY for Nurmi not being at her beck and call. I hope the judge throws out this 'request' from Jodi just like she did on the previous one. Let her deal with someone that won't put up with her lies and BS.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 25, 2013)

From that same article:

"Arias was in court Thursday for a settlement conference before retired Superior Court Judge James Keppel. A court representative relayed the message that no agreement had been reached and that Keppel was referring the case back to Stephens.

The lack of a deal was not surprising, given that there is not much room for negotiation."

I take it that the death sentence is still on the table. It should be!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> From that same article:
> 
> "Arias was in court Thursday for a settlement conference before retired Superior Court Judge James Keppel. A court representative relayed the message that no agreement had been reached and that Keppel was referring the case back to Stephens.
> 
> ...



Why would they take it off the table? They got the conviction. It should stay until Psycho agrees to LWOP and no appeals. (only if that's what the Alexander family wants)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > From that same article:
> ...



I think Jodi wants it off the table. Funny how she doesn't want to die for what she did, even after telling one of the cops in a taped interview that she would want the death penalty if she ever hurt Travis.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 25, 2013)

Jodi Jodi she's so stanky

Pigs in a blanket smell mighty tasty.

Dangit [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION] !!!! See what you have got me started on?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2013)

Her name is Jodi,
She is a killer, 
But soon she will be,
Landscape filler.


(to the tune of "Copacabana")


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 28, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 1h

I'm reading Bram Stoker's "Dracula" for Halloween.

she  is a strong  person to be able to hold  up under such a  burden.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 1h
> 
> I'm reading Bram Stoker's "Dracula" for Halloween.
> 
> she  is a strong  person to be able to hold  up under such a  burden.



Her only burden is to figure out what lie she'll be regurgitating at her next sentencing trial. 

How fitting that she's reading about Dracula. The REAL Dracula, which that book is based very loosely on, loved to torture people before killing them. Coincidence that she'd be reading that and post about it? I think not! It's another of her little games. Fortunately, sane people know this, therefore, she loses.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 29, 2013)

i think how  badly  she was abused is  causing her to read the  book.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 1h
> 
> I'm reading Bram Stoker's "Dracula" for Halloween.
> 
> she  is a strong  person to be able to hold  up under such a  burden.



Yeah, I would think reading "Dracula" would be a burden for her. There are a lot of "big" words in it. She probably has to Google them to understand what she's reading.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 1h
> ...



Maybe she's getting inspiration for the method of execution she will choose.

Wouldn't it be great if she got impaled "Vlad Tepes" style?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



And put out front for all to see! Many of Vlad's victims were impaled in such a way that they were left alive for days. Considering what Jodi did to Travis, not a bad idea. That might actually deter someone else from doing what she did.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i think how  badly  she was abused is  causing her to read the  book.



Your blind devotion to that murdering whore is truly pathetic. But maybe you can serve a purpose after all. The next time you head down to the prison to lick Psycho Jodi's feet, could you give her the following message from me?




> Dear rotten fruit of the Arias family tree,
> 
> Can you please die in a fire? Like a fire infested with AIDS so you get Fire-AIDS? I'm asking you to contract Fire-AIDS and die. If you can.
> 
> Sir Rattius of Mozarella




Thankies.


----------



## westwall (Oct 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 1h
> 
> I'm reading Bram Stoker's "Dracula" for Halloween.
> 
> she  is a strong  person to be able to hold  up under such a  burden.








Burden  What an asshat.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 29, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 7h

"Angel" is now available at *XXXX*
Expand

    Reply
    Retweet
    Favorite

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 7h

If you pre-ordered a limited-edition print of "Sailing At Sunset," shipping has started.

your  orders will be arriving  soon.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 7h
> 
> "Angel" is now available at *XXXX* &#8230;
> Expand
> ...



And all profits will be used to purchase cutlery in order to slaughter some of her cellmates.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And all profits will be used to purchase cutlery in order to slaughter some of her cellmates.



Good point! She does have her current 'fake-pissed-off-rant' about Nurmi in front of a judge right now. Maybe she's going to make him her next piece of work.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > And all profits will be used to purchase cutlery in order to slaughter some of her cellmates.
> ...



I saw her 12 page handwritten affidavit posted on another board. One of the reasons she gave for wanting him dismissed is that he refuses to listen to any of her "poetry".


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 30, 2013)

im sure  she  expresses herself  through her  poetry.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 30, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> im sure  she  expresses herself  through her  poetry.



Only if the following is something she wrote...



> See Jodi murder,
> Murder, Jodi, murder,
> Murder murder, murder.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 30, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> im sure  she  expresses herself  through her  poetry.



Eenie, Minnie, Mighty, Mo,
Jodi's Mind is Darker than a Black Hole.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 30, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> im sure  she  expresses herself  through her  poetry.



Out of curiosity, do you really believe Jodi's stories, and why?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 30, 2013)

Blood is red,
Travis' family is blue,
Jodi will die in prison,
And she'll be poor, too.


----------



## sarahgop (Oct 31, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 7h

At this time, I won't be offering limited-edition prints of "Angel."

i believe  her because  she  is a  victim of  abuse.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 1, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 7h
> 
> At this time, I won't be offering limited-edition prints of "Angel."
> 
> i believe  her because  she  is a  victim of  abuse.



You must be so upset. I'm sure you had a place of honor set aside for her goofy "art" piece.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe she got hit with another copyright infringement suit. LOL

As far as her being an abuse victim, it's just another of her lies. The only person that abused her was herself. Victims of abuse do not want to have anything to do with those that abused them. Travis was the one abused - he wanted nothing more to do with her. She is the one that went to see him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey, I found Psycho Jodi's limited edition Christmas painting.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 1, 2013)

Let's hope the red isn't blood.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 4, 2013)

very  talented

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2 Nov

"If you want to know who your friends are, get yourself a jail sentence." - Charles Bukowski


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 4, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> very  talented
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2 Nov
> 
> "If you want to know who your friends are, get yourself a jail sentence." - Charles Bukowski



Jodi isn't talented in anything but lying. Even then, she isn't able to keep her lies straight.

You do realize Jodi isn't the one coming up with the quotes, don't you? I'm sure she'd put her name on them if she thought she could get away with it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2013)

*"If you want to know what your friends are made of, shoot them, slit their throats and stab them 29 times."* ~ Jodi Arias - 6/4/2008


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> very  talented
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 2 Nov
> 
> "If you want to know who your friends are, get yourself a jail sentence." - Charles Bukowski



Hey Sawahgoop, how much does Psycho Jodi pay you to shill for her??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 4, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > very  talented
> ...



I've been wondering that myself! We know she ain't paying her in cash, since JodiHodi has none. (unless she stole it)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Maybe Sawah has the commission on hawking MurderGirl's "artwork"?


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 5, 2013)

i am only  concerned about  justice for an abused  woman.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 5, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i am only  concerned about  justice for an abused  woman.



Then why are you prattling on about Psycho Killer? She wasn't abused, she did the abusing by slaughtering Travis like an animal.

You should go on a crusade for women who were truly abused. Like Ariel Castro's 4 victims.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 5, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i am only  concerned about  justice for an abused  woman.



Please show the proof that Jodi Arias was abused.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 6, 2013)

*BREAKING NEWS!!!*

The rumor bunnies are saying that Psycho Jodi's motion to fire Kirk Nurmi has been denied. I'll post a link to the story when I find one.



I guess the little murderer has to dance with the one she brung.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 6, 2013)

W00t, W00t.


> PHOENIX  A judge in Phoenix has denied Jodi Arias request to fire her lead attorney.
> 
> Judge Sherry Stephens of Maricopa County Superior Court issued a brief order saying she explained her reasons for the denial during a closed-door hearing Friday.



Judge in Phoenix denies Jodi Arias? request to fire her main defense attorney - The Washington Post


I bet he goes all out to keep her from getting the needle after this.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> W00t, W00t.
> 
> 
> > PHOENIX  A judge in Phoenix has denied Jodi Arias request to fire her lead attorney.
> ...



It was all just another ploy on her part to try and delay the inevitable - the upcoming needle sentencing phase. In Nurmi's defense, I will say I don't think he really wants to defend her.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > W00t, W00t.
> ...



Neither do I, hence the whistle smilie. I think he's just going to be going thru the motions from now on.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 8, 2013)

then he deserves the needle if that swine doesnt try  his  best.

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 31 Oct

At this time, I won't be offering limited-edition prints of "Angel."

    Reply
    Retweet
    Favorite

Expand
Suzanne Vixen &#8207;@vixenworlds 1 Nov

@JodiAnnArias I received my prints of "Sailing at Sunset" yesterday--beautiful! You are a gifted soul, Jodi! I'm proud to be your friend!

    Reply
    Retweet
    Favorite

Collapse


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> then he deserves the needle if that swine doesnt try  his  best.
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 31 Oct
> 
> ...



Have you seen "Sailing at Sunset"? Here it is...






And I hope she gets as much pain when she rides the needle that Travis got while she was butchering him. In fact, I hope they switch the sedative with battery acid.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > then he deserves the needle if that swine doesnt try  his  best.
> ...



 

Someone should tell Jodi that paint-by-number kits would look better than the stuff she's doing now. 

I completely agree that she should feel as much pain and for as long as Travis suffered. Adrenaline could be given to help with that. Even the Bible says an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth. She's no different from any other sadistic murdering creep.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 8, 2013)

Jodi Arias is still breathing? That is unfortunate

 Here is one of the songs she was singing the day she was arrested. It is almost as creepy as her.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dKZQs1xekY]Dido - Here With Me - YouTube[/ame]
Really creeps me out_ *shivers*_


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Jodi Arias is still breathing? That is unfortunate
> 
> Here is one of the songs she was singing the day she was arrested. It is almost as creepy as her.
> Dido - Here With Me - YouTube
> Really creeps me out_ *shivers*_



Most people that have met her have said she was creepy and 'off' in a mental way. I'm just glad she was caught after her first murder and that she didn't get to do this to another person.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias is still breathing? That is unfortunate
> ...



She is definitely a nut case and psychopath.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 9, 2013)

i think she  follows  the  impressionist style.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 9, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i think she  follows  the  impressionist style.



 

She follows the copy/steal/stab/slash/shoot/decapitate/bullshit style.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 9, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i think she  follows  the  impressionist style.



No, you Moron. Psycho Jodi follows the slaughterhouse style.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 11, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 28m

Just finished The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath. What a depressing book, but some parts were funny.

Occupy HLN &#8207;@occupyhln 47m

#JimmyCarter calls for new, fresh moratorium on death penalty; violates the 8th Amendment: Jimmy Carter calls for fresh moratorium on death penalty | World news | theguardian.com &#8230; pic.twitter.com/eEchXdW1tF
Retweeted by Jodi Arias

i hope  jimmy carter  can intervene  in jodis  case.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 11, 2013)

Just think.......JodiDaPsychoHodi Arias inflicted extreme cruelty and unusual punishment in the murder of Travis Alexander. There is no way in hell a death penalty sentence will ever compare to what she did to her victim. She deserves to be killed in the same manner she killed Travis. The needle or noose (if it was still allowed) or electric chair is far too 'kind' for the pain and suffering she caused another human. She made Travis suffer, and so should she. As the Bible says, an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 12, 2013)

it  also says  turn the  other  cheek, especially if the woman was a victim of  abuse.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 12, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> it  also says  turn the  other  cheek, especially if the woman was a victim of  abuse.



She wasn't a victim of abuse, you silly cow. She was a victim of her own whoring around at a young age.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 12, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> it  also says  turn the  other  cheek, especially if the woman was a victim of  abuse.



You have yet to show proof she was a victim of abuse, which I asked you for in an earlier post. Where's the proof?

Maybe we can get a medium to channel the spirit of a dog her family had, which Jodi has admitted to abusing. Maybe that person can also channel the spirit of Travis so he can tell all the things she did - slashing his tires, stalking him, his friends, and his other girlfriends. An abuse victim does NOT do that! They run like hell the other way and never go back.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > it  also says  turn the  other  cheek, especially if the woman was a victim of  abuse.
> ...



her actions  indicate  an abused  past.

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 4h

The ACLU of AZ stopped by today to ask the women if they're receiving adequate medical care.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 12, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...









I hate to break this to you Jodi Fluffer, but the ACLU visits inmates both male and female in every state to make sure they get medical care.

Your girlfriend isn't anything special.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 12, 2013)

i think they brought  her a care  package.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i think they brought  her a care  package.



The ACLU doesn't give care packages, Stupid. What they give ia a handful of pamphlets about themselves, and how to contact them if you think your civil rights have been violated.

And Psycho Jodi doesn't qualify because she had a fair trial in open court.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



You have no idea what the hell you are talking about when you say her actions indicate an abused past. What actions of hers, in your opinion, indicate that? My guess is that you will not answer this, since you have yet to answer any question you've been asked.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...




Her "actions" indicate a sick and demented mind. Not necessarily brought on by anything but her sick mind


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i think they brought  her a care  package.



I hope it had a dictionary in it with the definition of psychopath highlighted


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 28m
> 
> Just finished The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath. What a depressing book, but some parts were funny.
> 
> ...



Hey Sawah, here's some helpful advice. Don't ever tell Psycho Killer that she's not the love of your life anymore.






We wouldn't want to see you shot, stabbed and slashed in your shower.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 28m
> ...



It's ok Rat. Sarah feels sorry for Jodi and would say she did it because of the madeupabuse in her life.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 13, 2013)

controversy erupts  in arias  persecution case:

Jodi Arias Retrial News: Should Convicted Killer Be Allowed To Profit From Artwork Sales In Jail? : News : Latin Times


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



her  defensive actions scream she was abused.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> controversy erupts  in arias  persecution case:
> 
> Jodi Arias Retrial News: Should Convicted Killer Be Allowed To Profit From Artwork Sales In Jail? : News : Latin Times



Where exactly in the linked story does it talk about the prosecution case??


Be specific.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Your defense of Psycho Killer screams that you are deeply in love with her.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



No defensive actions, she attacked a man while he was most vulnerable, He was naked and in the shower. He had defensive wounds, she had none


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 13, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



What defensive actions? She had no defense wounds on her body. Everything she told the cops was of her attacking Travis, not the other way around. If there's something I missed and she had to defend herself, please tell me and give a link and quote. I'd truly appreciate that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 14, 2013)

They should have had Jodi Foster play her in the movie.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> They should have had Jodi Foster play her in the movie.



Jody Foster is about 20 years too old.  Lindsay Lohan would be more appropriate, and it wouldn't be  much of a stretch for her to play a psycho.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 14, 2013)

scarlet johannson should  play her.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 14, 2013)

Sam the Butcher should play her.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 14, 2013)

megan fox?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 14, 2013)

Sissy Spacek??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 14, 2013)

I found the perfect person to play Psycho Jodi in any new movies.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 14, 2013)

im still hoping she  gets a suspended sentence. its a  possibility. i saw  on the  history  channel on the hatfields and  mccoys where a judge sentenced  2 guys to death then suspended the sentence. lets all pray this  happens  with ms  arias.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 14, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > controversy erupts  in arias  persecution case:
> ...



she was  persecuted, not  prosecuted.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 14, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> im still hoping she  gets a suspended sentence. its a  possibility. i saw  on the  history  channel on the hatfields and  mccoys where a judge sentenced  2 guys to death then suspended the sentence. lets all pray this  happens  with ms  arias.



There is absolutely no chance of your lover getting a suspended sentence.


None.


Zero.


Zip.



She will die in jail, one way or another.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 14, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



You still did not answer what I asked. And NO, Jodi was NOT persecuted.

per·se·cute transitive verb \&#712;p&#601;r-si-&#716;kyüt\
: to treat (someone) cruelly or unfairly especially because of race or religious or political beliefs

: to constantly annoy or bother (someone)

pros·e·cute verb \&#712;prä-si-&#716;kyüt\
law : to hold a trial against a person who is accused of a crime to see if that person is guilty

: to work as a lawyer to try to prove a case against someone accused of a crime


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 14, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



You didn't even read your own link, did you Dumbass???



> but since Arias' artwork is not directly related to her crime it is unlikely that she will be made to discontinue selling her pieces.



They're not making her stop selling her finger-paintings, so she's not being persecuted.


You're really not very good at this. Did you know that??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 14, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



For the next Dumb and Dumber movie, I believe we've found the sidekick they need - DUMBEST.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 14, 2013)

im still expecting  a  suspended sentence.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 14, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> im still expecting  a  suspended sentence.



Serious question. When you visit Psycho Killer for your conjugal visits, is she the butch or is that your job???


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 14, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> im still expecting  a  suspended sentence.



Are you prepared to die while waiting?


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > im still expecting  a  suspended sentence.
> ...



i havent  visited  her, but  if  i did  i would bring  her toiletries and alot  of  love  from all of  us.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 15, 2013)

"The Arias case may have caused further harm to the honest use of the domestic violence defense. Days ago she launched a t-shirt fundraiser ostensibly to raise money for &#8220;other survivors&#8221;. Really? Jodi Arias is not a &#8220;survivor&#8221; of domestic violence &#8211; there was not a shred of evidence, even in her own diaries, of being abused. She had no self-defense wounds. And while domestic violence victims often keep their abuse hidden, they do not steal a gun and travel across state lines to meet up with their abuser for a sexual tryst. They do not stab someone 27 times. A victim who is terrified and acting in self-defense will take drastic action to defend his or her life, but stabbing a &#8220;beloved&#8221; 27 times is something only an abuser does."  http://www.politicususa.com/2013/05...ramsey-domestic-violence-confuses-people.html

"Jodi Arias&#8217; claims that she killed Travis Alexander in self-defense have set actual domestic violence victims back ten years, according to one abuse survivor.
&#8220;Travis was the victim of domestic violence,&#8221; said Leah Pettyjohn, a domestic violence survivor. &#8220;He ended up the ultimate victim when his ex-girlfriend murdered him.&#8221;
Read more: Jodi Arias 'Survivor' shirt sickening says domestic violence victim

Victim: Jodi Arias 'absolutely not' abused | HLNtv.com

"Jodi Arias fits criteria as the abuser in this relationship. It's all about power and control. Many of my male and female clients report things such as their ex- partner showing up to their home unannounced, texting to engage in sex, texting things such as "I love you," "No one will love you as much as I do," and "I need to see you right now." This is much the same as what was reported about Jodi Arias, she had the power over Travis in that relationship."
Read more: "Jodi Arias is NOT an Abused Woman" - Los Angeles Local News, Weather, and Traffic


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 15, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



You're as psycho as Jodi is. She doesn't deserve anything from anyone, other than the same way of death she gave Travis.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



open your  heart.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 15, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



To a psycho that brutally murdered a man? No thank you! I'll be happy to hold the doors open for the guards that will be wheeling her into the death chamber. Jodi is a lost cause; even her own blood relatives have known that for years. Why do you think hardly any one person wants to have anything to do with her?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



You need to open your eyes. Your lover is a cold blooded murderer who only slaughtered Travis because he had the audacity to dump her sorry ass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



And I would be more than happy to shove the needle in her arm and push the buttons.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 16, 2013)

too much hate  in some  hearts.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 16, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> too much hate  in some  hearts.



Starting with this one...


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 16, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> im still hoping she  gets a suspended sentence. its a  possibility. i saw  on the  history  channel on the hatfields and  mccoys where a judge sentenced  2 guys to death then suspended the sentence. lets all pray this  happens  with ms  arias.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 17, 2013)

Poor little Psycho doesn't want her retrial antics shown to the world.



> PHOENIX (AP)  Live television coverage of Jodi Arias penalty phase retrial will be banned and the case will remain in Phoenix despite defense arguments that intense publicity will make it difficult to find impartial jurors, a judge ruled this week.



Judge Bans Live Streaming Coverage of Jodi Arias Retrial | WildAboutTrial


Fancy Grapes is going to blow a gasket over this news.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 17, 2013)

As much as I am sick of seeing Jodi and hearing her voice, I was hoping to hear how much she'd screw up the lies she's already told.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 19, 2013)

i agree  with jodi on this  key  point

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 17 Nov

If it's not appropriate to sequester a jury in a case like mine, then when is it ever?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 20, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i agree  with jodi on this  key  point
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 17 Nov
> 
> If it's not appropriate to sequester a jury in a case like mine, then when is it ever?



There's no damn point in sequestering her jury, since she managed to get the judge to bar all press coverage.

Your girlfriend screwed herself with that genius move.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 20, 2013)

Why aren't they sequestering Jodi, where she has NO contact with other inmates or outsiders? Travis sure as hell can't talk to or visit people, so why does she have that privilege? She chose to murder someone in cold blood; she deserves absolutely nothing - no toiletries, no food, no water, no anything. May seem harsh to some, but what she did to another human was far worse.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 20, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i agree  with jodi on this  key  point
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 17 Nov
> 
> If it's not appropriate to sequester a jury in a case like mine, then when is it ever?



Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black.

Since she considers herself an 'Einstein', I'm sure she knows the reason why. Then again, anyone with an IQ above average knows Jodi isn't as smart as she thinks she is. She's nowhere near Einstein's IQ.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Why aren't they sequestering Jodi, where she has NO contact with other inmates or outsiders? Travis sure as hell can't talk to or visit people, so why does she have that privilege? She chose to murder someone in cold blood; she deserves absolutely nothing - no toiletries, no food, no water, no anything. May seem harsh to some, but what she did to another human was far worse.



They should do to her exactly what she did to Travis. Put her in a small dark room and let her rot.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 20, 2013)

too much hate here. jodi is a  beacon in a sea  of  hate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 20, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> too much hate here. jodi is a  beacon in a sea  of  hate.



You are fucking delusional. 


Psycho Jodi is a turd in the punchbowl of life.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 20, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> too much hate here. jodi is a beacon in a sea of hate.


She stalked a man, which culminated in one of the bloodiest crime scenes seasoned homicide detectives had to leave to vomit, and you call this molesting maniac a beacon? Maybe she had something to do with poisoning the well in this 'sea of hate' you have dreamed up as your stone wall.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 21, 2013)

i feel she  is  being  persecuted.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 21, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i feel she  is  being  persecuted.



She brought it on herself, Dumbass. If she wouldn't have slaughtered Travis, none of this would be happening to her now.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 21, 2013)

did travis  cause  it  by  abusing her?


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 21, 2013)

Jodi Arias is not being persecuted nearly as much as her victim was when she overpowered him with trickery and extreme malice.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 21, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> did travis cause it by abusing her?


Jodi Arias' alleged abuse would have stopped had she quit stalking him repetitively. 

Murderers who do not wish to be cited for their intentional crimes often paint the victim with false stories. Potiphar's wife tried to seduce a man who was uncooperative, and to get even with him, made up a story of being raped by him, and it was not the first time she had done this to take the onus off herself. Her victim Joseph was cleared of her aspersions and went on to save a nation with his insight and plan to overcome future food shortages in his adopted country.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 21, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> did travis  cause  it  by  abusing her?



No, Stupid. She butchered him because he dumped her sorry ass, and she couldn't allow that to happen.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 21, 2013)

Psycho Bitch looks good in stripes.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 22, 2013)

she  looks sad, but  hopeful to me.

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 20 Nov

"What seems unjust in the moment may be absolutely perfect in the large-scale scoring system of the universe." - my horoscope

as we can see, she  still has  hope.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 22, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> she  looks sad, but  hopeful to me.
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 20 Nov
> 
> ...



You don't seem to understand, so let me make it clearer for you...


*Your psychotic girlfriend is going to die in prison!!!*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 22, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Psycho Bitch looks good in stripes.



shes a killer 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7G69VW6Xq8]Queen - Killer Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 22, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> did travis  cause  it  by  abusing her?



You think too much. You should really consider volunteering at an abuse center so you can see firsthand what true domestic violence is and how it affects those it is inflicted upon. Watching/listening to Jodi's lies is not a source you should look to for what domestic violence/abuse is. If you were to ever use her as a source in any research paper/article, you'd fail miserably and get a huge F on it.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 22, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i feel she is being persecuted.


People who kill out of a sense of revenge have a high recidivism rate if they aren't locked up for the duration. So much of it goes on people know that if their loved one's killer gets out of jail they're just targets, especially if they were called to testify and testified truly that the accused was the trigger man. A sociopath's obsessive behavior is not a trait many people can put up with, her object of desire, no exception. She should have gotten treatment for her mental illness before she decided to judge him to a heinous death and execute him.

Her sociopathic behavior can only be controlled by ensuring she has constant supervision until her life's end. Early release would culminate in another obsessive episode and someone else's likely demise. I'd let the justice system deal with this woman. She can't make it on the outside without engaging in obsessive liasons.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 22, 2013)

i disagree. she didnt  kill any other  of  her  boyfriends that  i am aware  of. maybe they didnt abuse her.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 22, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i disagree. she didnt  kill any other  of  her  boyfriends that  i am aware  of. maybe they didnt abuse her.



Well then, feel free to volunteer as her next victim. Rest assured, as soon as you 'tire' of her, you're as good as dead. 

FYI - From the trial, Travis was the first of her boyfriends that LEFT HER. He wanted nothing to do with her, which is why she moved back to her grandparents house. As a high school dropout, she knew she couldn't afford to live on her own. The other boyfriends, she walked away from after finding someone else to shack up with. Had one of the others dumped her sorry ass first, you can bet that she would have killed him.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 23, 2013)

i cant agree. look at this tweet. would a  killer  care  about  how  much water was  being wasted?

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 9h

I wonder how many hundreds of thousands of gallons of water wasted that makes.

    Reply
    Retweet
    Favorite

Expand

    Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 9h

    Yesterday around 4:30 p.m. a toilet upstairs got stuck on "flush"...26 hours later, it's still flushing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 23, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i cant agree. look at this tweet. *would a  killer  care  about  how  much water was  being wasted?*
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 9h
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNykNxP7oQw]Ultimate Insult-Billy Madison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 23, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i cant agree. look at this tweet. would a  killer  care  about  how  much water was  being wasted?
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 9h
> 
> ...



Oh, by the way, your lover is a moron. There's no way for a toilet to get "stuck on flush". If the plug gets stuck open, it will "run" continually. It can only flush if the tank gets the chance to refill.

And even then, it will only go thru about 200 - 250 gallons per day. Not "hundreds of thousands".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 23, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i cant agree. look at this tweet. would a  killer  care  about  how  much water was  being wasted?
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 9h
> 
> ...



One last thing. Charles Manson also cares about clean water and the environment.


Are you in love with him, too????

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYYOiNLkr5E]Charles Manson, the original environmentalist. Take this Al Gore! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 23, 2013)

charles  manson was  clearly  guilty.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 23, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> charles  manson was  clearly  guilty.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLwJcVXYyUo]Watch Jodi Arias' reaction as guilty verdict is read - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 23, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> charles  manson was  clearly  guilty.



So is Jodi Arias. She admitted to killing Travis, after trying very unsuccessfully to pass off different stories (3 I believe) as to what happened. What part of that do you not understand? She planned his murder. She planned her 'coverup', but wasn't smart enough to realize she could never get away with it. She deserves nothing less than what she did to Travis. She needs to rot in a tiny space just like she left him. She needs to see her executioner, see how that person doesn't care about her, and suffer as long as she made Travis suffer. She brought this on herself. There's a very special place for her in hell.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 23, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > charles  manson was  clearly  guilty.
> ...



If Dante Alighieri is correct, she'll end up in the Seventh Circle.



> Seventh Circle (Violence)
> 
> The seventh circle houses the violent. Its entry is guarded by the Minotaur, and it is divided into three rings:
> 
> Outer ring: This ring houses the violent against people and property. Sinners are immersed in Phlegethon, a river of boiling blood and fire, to a level commensurate with their sins.. The Centaurs, commanded by Chiron and Pholus, patrol the ring, shooting arrows into any sinners who emerge higher out of the river than each is allowed.


Inferno (Dante) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This sounds like absolutely perfect punishment for Psycho Jodi.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 23, 2013)

i think she  deserves a suspended sentence out  of  fairness. at least the  toilet  situation is  resolved.

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 4h

The toilet finally stopped flushing. Is the Colorado River now down to a trickle?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 23, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i think she  deserves a suspended sentence out  of  fairness. at least the  toilet  situation is  resolved.
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 4h
> 
> The toilet finally stopped flushing. Is the Colorado River now down to a trickle?



Something you have in common with Jodi - bringing attention to yourself, whether it's good or bad. I said it before, and I'll say it again now - you come across as being nothing more than a troll in this thread. You truly haven't shown where you know anything about what happened in the trial; all you can say is that you think people are too harsh on Jodi. When asked to show proof of the claims that Jodi was abused, you ignore it and continue to post crap that has nothing to do with Jodi being abused, as you've claimed many times.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 23, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i think she  deserves a suspended sentence out  of  fairness. at least the  toilet  situation is  resolved.
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 4h
> 
> The toilet finally stopped flushing. Is the Colorado River now down to a trickle?



Exactly why should she get a suspended sentence after she admitted in open court that she shot, hacked and slashed Travis to death while he was naked and helpless in the shower???


Be specific.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > i think she  deserves a suspended sentence out  of  fairness. at least the  toilet  situation is  resolved.
> ...



due to abuse. only an abused woman would  do that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 24, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



BULLSHIT!!! 

Only a maniac would do what she did. The only mercy she deserves is a clean needle on her last day.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 24, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



You have absolutely no idea what an abused woman would do, now do you? Who are you to say what someone that has been abused would do? Have you been abused yourself? Just by you saying "only an abused woman would do that", I'd say that NO, you have not been abused. Take it from someone that was abused - the one being abused wants nothing to do with the abuser. He/She wants to be as far away from that person as possible, wants nothing to do with him/her, would NOT travel hundreds or thousands of miles to go see that person, and damn sure would not go out of his/her way to kill that person. 

You never did give a specific answer as to why you believe Jodi should be given a suspended sentence. It needs to be based on facts, not lies or what you think.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 24, 2013)

What did Psycho Jodi have for breakfast this morning??



Spoiler: Answer



The same boring, bland prison food she will be eating for the rest of her miserable life.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 26, 2013)

i hope she  is eating  well. she  needs to keep her spirits  up in trying times.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 26, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i hope she  is eating  well. she  needs to keep her spirits  up in trying times.



Her victim isn't able to eat, so why should she? Bread and water is too good for her. It's past time she's fed the needle.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 26, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i hope she  is eating  well. she  needs to keep her spirits  up in trying times.



I hope she has to eat these every day...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 27, 2013)

> Jodi Arias allegedly ordered a hit against prosecutor Juan Martinez, who is shown here questioning the accused boyfriend killer during her March 2013 trial.
> 
> A woman who bunked with Jodi Arias in prison said the convicted boyfriend killer threatened a hit on a Phoenix prosecutor if she got the death penalty.
> 
> ...



Read more: Jodi Arias threatened hit on prosecutor, questioned why*he didn?t love her: report* - NY Daily News

Sawah will be along any time now to tell us that this too was because Psycho Jodi was "abused".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd love to hear/see her reaction when she realizes MOST people don't love her, like her, want nothing to do with her, and want her to receive the death penalty for what she's done. 

I have no doubt in my mind that she'd try to kill Juan Martinez herself if she were out of prison.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> > Jodi Arias allegedly ordered a hit against prosecutor Juan Martinez, who is shown here questioning the accused boyfriend killer during her March 2013 trial.
> >
> > A woman who bunked with Jodi Arias in prison said the convicted boyfriend killer threatened a hit on a Phoenix prosecutor if she got the death penalty.
> >
> ...



prison snitches are the  lowest form of  dirt. they will say anything to get good treatment. meanwhile, ms arias has a dispelled horrid rumors, no doubt  started  by  more  filth.

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 

No, I do not have a girlfriend. After everything I've been through it's amazing I'm not gay.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > > Jodi Arias allegedly ordered a hit against prosecutor Juan Martinez, who is shown here questioning the accused boyfriend killer during her March 2013 trial.
> ...



Wow, I can't believe your lover dissed you in public like that.

You should be enraged at her for it. Especially with all you are doing for her.

But, look at he bright side. Since she dumped you, she won't want to shoot, slash and hack you up.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i think she  deserves a suspended sentence out  of  fairness. at least the  toilet  situation is  resolved.
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 4h
> 
> The toilet finally stopped flushing. Is the Colorado River now down to a trickle?





sarahgop said:


> i hope she  is eating  well. she  needs to keep her spirits  up in trying times.


What we see in Sarah's responses is the exact reason why the American Justice System isn't fair.

Because of bias like this.

This is why only a tinsy tiny amount of women are convicted and placed on death row, particularly white women. Worse if they're attractive. Jodi fits all of the criteria to get leniency no matter how guilty she is.

For some reason Sarah has an undying sympathy for Jodi and it's not shakable. It's not based on the facts, it's just based on her emotion, what she feels for Jodi, that she PERCEIVES as the real victim here. However, all the evidence shows that Jodi is most certainly NOT the victim.

There are millions and millions of American men and women just like Sarah who simply feels sympathetic to criminals that fit the Jodi Arias profile.

I'm 123% certain that were it another perp under the exact same circumstances, folk like Sarah would be sitting on the other side of the fence begging for the government to pull the switch.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > > Jodi Arias allegedly ordered a hit against prosecutor Juan Martinez, who is shown here questioning the accused boyfriend killer during her March 2013 trial.
> ...



Do you think jiodi posts here? Wow Sarah, I am afraid you need to seek help with your obsession. I am not kidding, I am serious


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> prison snitches are the  lowest form of  dirt. they will say anything to get good treatment. meanwhile, ms arias has a dispelled horrid rumors, no doubt  started  by  more  filth.
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias
> 
> No, I do not have a girlfriend. After everything I've been through it's amazing I'm not gay.



You truly have psychological problems. Being as obsessed with someone as much as you seem to be has never worked out well for anyone. Seek help before you wind up where Jodi is; then again, deep down inside, that might be what you want.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 29, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > i think she  deserves a suspended sentence out  of  fairness. at least the  toilet  situation is  resolved.
> ...




i am for  justice and decency. persecution is always wrong.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



And yet here you are, defending someone who showed neither justice nor decency to Travis while she was slaughtering him.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i am for  justice and decency. persecution is always wrong.



Again, here is the definition for persecute/persecution:

per·se·cute
&#712;p&#601;rs&#601;&#716;kyo&#862;ot
verb
1.
subject (someone) to hostility and ill-treatment, esp. because of their race or political or religious beliefs.
"his followers were persecuted by the authorities"
synonyms:	oppress, abuse, victimize, ill-treat, mistreat, maltreat, tyrannize, torment, torture; martyr

How, exactly, has Jodi been persecuted? 

If you are truly for justice, then how can you say Jodi doesn't need to be punished for murdering Travis?

If you were truly for decency, you've failed miserably. Jodi is not, by definition, a decent person either. Definition:

de·cen·cy
&#712;d&#275;s&#601;ns&#275;
noun
1.
behavior that conforms to accepted standards of morality or respectability.
"she had the decency to come and confess"
synonyms:	propriety, decorum, good taste, respectability, dignity, correctness, good form, etiquette; morality, virtue, modesty, delicacy
"standards of taste and decency"
courtesy, politeness, good manners, civility, respect;
consideration, thoughtfulness, tact, diplomacy
"he didn't have the decency to tell me"


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


How is or has Jodi A. been persecuted? Or how are you defining persecution? Whichever applies most.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 29, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



she  is  being  persecuted for fighting against abuse.

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 

"Let us keep our mouths shut and our pens dry until we know the facts." - anton j carlson


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Tell your stupid girlfriend that we already know the facts.

She slaughtered Travis like an animal. And admitted to same in open court.

And as far as your stupid "abuse" claim, neither you nor her have ever provided one iota of proof that she was "abused".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 29, 2013)

What I remember from the trial, is that Jodi abused the family pets, a dog and a cat, when she was younger. It's a known fact that most murderers abused animals before moving on to people. 

New Jodi Arias Trial Sidebar Conversations Revealed


"Animal abuse is not just the result of a minor personality flaw in the abuser&#8212;it is a symptom of a deep mental disturbance. Research in psychology and criminology shows that people who commit acts of cruelty toward animals rarely stop there; many of them move on to their fellow humans.

The FBI has found that a history of cruelty to animals is one of the traits that regularly appear in its computer records of serial rapists and murderers."  Read more: Human Abuse Linked to Cruelty to Animals | Cruel Practices | Companion Animals | The Issues | PETA

"research exists which delves into the childhood characteristics of serial murderers. Using social learning theory, some of these studies present supporting evidence for a link between childhood animal cruelty and adult aggression toward humans." From Animal Cruelty to Serial Murder: Applying the Graduation Hypothesis

We could go on, to when Jodi turned into a stalker, manipulator, thief, murderess, etc. Jodi was not the one abused; she abused others.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 29, 2013)

thats  just a  bunch of  babbling from a persecutor.

The judge re-reads Alyce&#8217;s notes which say that Jodi &#8220;poked at the cat and slapped the dog&#8221; and in the judge&#8217;s opinion, didn&#8217;t rise to the level of &#8220;torturing a pet.&#8221;

Martinez: &#8220;&#8230;but she also squeezed the cat out of anger&#8230; she also squeezed the cat very tight, too tight, out of anger.&#8221;

thats  it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> thats  just a  bunch of  babbling from a persecutor.
> 
> The judge re-reads Alyces notes which say that Jodi poked at the cat and slapped the dog and in the judges opinion, didnt rise to the level of torturing a pet.
> 
> ...



You had better hope she doesn't squeeze you in anger during one of your conjugal visits.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > thats  just a  bunch of  babbling from a persecutor.
> ...



I think that's just what she wants to happen!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 30, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> thats  just a  bunch of  babbling from a persecutor.
> 
> The judge re-reads Alyces notes which say that Jodi poked at the cat and slapped the dog and in the judges opinion, didnt rise to the level of torturing a pet.
> 
> ...



You do realize that Jodi admitted to pretty much killing the family dog, don't you? You must have been asleep during that part. You must have also fallen asleep during the rest of the trial as well, since you seem to think she's done nothing wrong her entire life. You are what is called an 'enabler'.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > thats  just a  bunch of  babbling from a persecutor.
> ...



accidents  can happen. i poke  my cat  in the tummy all the time  and  he likes  it. he turns  over  on his  back and starts to play. next thing  i will hear  is  jodi  watched  horror  movies. dont we all?


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > thats  just a  bunch of  babbling from a persecutor.
> ...



none  of  us are  perfect. let none  of  us cast the  first stone.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 30, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



You poke your cat in the tummy? What a co-incidence. Your little friend Psycho Jodi poked Travis in the tummy multiple times with a knife.

The two of you seem to have common interests. So you have that going for you.

Which is nice.


----------



## sarahgop (Nov 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



that  doesnt even make sense.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 30, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Your love for a foul murderess doesn't make sense.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 30, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



What she admitted to doing to the family pets was no accident; it was intentional and meant to do lethal harm to them because she was taking her anger out on them. What she did to Travis was intentional and meant to kill him as well. She enjoyed killing her family's pet dog, abusing the family cat, and enjoyed killing Travis.


----------



## Tink (Dec 2, 2013)

I must have been watching something else because I don't remember her ever saying she killed the dog, accidentally or intentionally?

What she said was that she had kicked it and it ran away. The rest is interpretation and for any of you to be stating things as if they are fact is inaccurate.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=oeg8-0v5aFkguexdmdKU1g&bvm=bv.57155469,d.cGU


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Dec 2, 2013)

Tink said:


> I must have been watching something else because I don't remember her ever saying she killed the dog, accidentally or intentionally?
> 
> What she said was that she had kicked it and it ran away. The rest is interpretation and for any of you to be stating things as if they are fact is inaccurate.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=oeg8-0v5aFkguexdmdKU1g&bvm=bv.57155469,d.cGU



RE-read what I wrote. Put 2+2 together, from where she admitted to kicking the dog and hurting the cat. That dog didn't just run away. Anyone that thinks that isn't seeing the overall picture. To take Jodi's word that the dog wasn't killed and just ran off is to believe her lies.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 4, 2013)

> PHOENIX (AP)  An Arizona judge is refusing to require jurors in the next phase of the Jodi Arias trial to reveal their Twitter usernames so their accounts can be monitored for communications about the case.



Motion on Arias jurors? Twitter handles denied | WildAboutTrial


I bet Psycho Murderess only wanted the Twitter handles so she could add them to her feed, and try to sell them her "art".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Dec 4, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> > PHOENIX (AP)  An Arizona judge is refusing to require jurors in the next phase of the Jodi Arias trial to reveal their Twitter usernames so their accounts can be monitored for communications about the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'd also give her more info on them so she can stalk them online.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 9, 2013)

Psycho Murderess is thwarted again.



> Jodi Arias sentencing phase retrial will remain in Phoenix after a judge denied a second motion from defense attorneys to move the case because of intense publicity.
> 
> The 33-year-old was convicted of murder in May in the 2008 death of boyfriend Travis Alexander in his suburban Phoenix home



Judge: Jodi Arias retrial to stay in Phoenix

When will she learn that court is not Burger King, and she will not get things HER way?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Dec 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Psycho Murderess is thwarted again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She'll never learn that she can't have everything her way, even beyond the time of her death.


----------



## sarahgop (Dec 28, 2013)

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 8h

I've discovered a way to make chocolate-raspberry cheesecake using only items from the canteen.

jodi has ended  her twitter hiatus.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias 8h
> 
> I've discovered a way to make chocolate-raspberry cheesecake using only items from the canteen.
> 
> jodi has ended  her twitter hiatus.





Only an imbecile like you would believe that bullshit.

There is no way they are going to give her access to the prison kitchen.

Too many knives.


----------



## sarahgop (Dec 28, 2013)

a smart  person like  her can do anything.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> a smart  person like  her can do anything.



              ​
If she's so smart, how did she get caught??

      ​


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > a smart  person like  her can do anything.
> ...



Yeah she thought she was being so smart when she bought the gas cans. As well as the walmart receipt she kept. That was reaaallly smart.........It was actually her undoing. 

Juan Martinez had her dead to rights, that was classic


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 28, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> a smart  person like  her can do anything.




You are possessed


----------



## sarahgop (Dec 29, 2013)

i would  like to see any of  us try and  make a cheesecake  in prison under brutal conditions.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 29, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i would  like to see any of  us try and  make a cheesecake  in prison under brutal conditions.



She didn't make a cheesecake, you retarded little twat. They don't allow violent offenders to have access to the prison kitchen because of all the knives present there.

But you're such an imbecile, you would believe your little girlfriend if she claimed she made a thermonuclear device out of old spoons and the crap she fished out of her toilet.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 29, 2013)

Jodi Arias: Next Part of Trial Could End in Arias Getting Death Sentence


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Dec 31, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> a smart  person like  her can do anything.



LMFAO!!!! Yeah, she's so smart she can't tell the truth about anything. 

Major Fail on your observation up there.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Dec 31, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> i would  like to see any of  us try and  make a cheesecake  in prison under brutal conditions.



The only one of 'us' I see ever getting close to a prison is you, since you like seem to like stalking a murderess named Jodi.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 4, 2014)

Jodi Arias* XXXXX*

she  needs  help to appeal this vile  injustice.


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 4, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias &#8207;*XXXXX*
> 
> she  needs  help to appeal this vile  injustice.




Stop spamming for that psychopathic murderer


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 5, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias* XXXXX*
> 
> she  needs  help to appeal this vile  injustice.



The only vile injustice is her still breathing our oxygen after what she did to Travis.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 5, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> Jodi Arias* XXXXX*
> 
> she  needs  help to appeal this vile  injustice.



She's so smart she doesn't need help


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jan 6, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> she  needs  help to appeal this vile  injustice.



The only injustice in this case is that Jodi hasn't been pronounced dead yet, and that you believe all of her lies.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoopsie. It seems the truth is coming out about Psycho Killer.


> Wowjust wow! I have been reading the tweets from Jodis former cellmate and its very interesting. Heres some of the goo stuff (and the link below for more!)
> 
> 1. She catches Jodi in lies  about her brother running her facebook accounts.
> 
> 2. Jodi apparently admitted her own Twitter account is a lie.





> 9. Casandra says: Jodi has no moral compass. (Knew that too).
> 
> 10. Says Jodi demonstrated no remorse and bragged openly that she murdered Travis Alexander.



mixedbagblogdotcom | A fine WordPress.com site


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jan 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Whoopsie. It seems the truth is coming out about Psycho Killer.
> 
> 
> > Wowjust wow! I have been reading the tweets from Jodis former cellmate and its very interesting. Heres some of the goo stuff (and the link below for more!)
> ...



I saw an interview about a month ago that this lady gave about Jodi. She came across as very believable and as someone that wasn't trying to hide anything. I really hope more comes out soon enough as to what all Casandra knows.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jan 13, 2014)

"......Recent hearings in the Jodi Arias trial yielded no re-trial date. According to the blog Court Chatter, the next oral argument regarding the Jodi Arias retrial date is scheduled for January 13 at 9:30 a.m."

Jodi Arias Trial Update Today HLN: Hearing Set for Jan. 13; All Hearings Kept Out Of The Public After First Jodi Arias Trial Became a Media Event : Trending News : KpopStarz

Maybe we'll hear something on this later today, and I hope it's good news as far as a trial date being set ASAP. It's BS this has taken so long.


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 13, 2014)

maybe they are working  on a deal like a suspended sentence or time  served.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jan 13, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> maybe they are working  on a deal like a suspended sentence or time  served.



I see you're still having hallucinations. There's medical help for that, ya know!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jan 13, 2014)

A date for jury selection has been scheduled in the Jodi Arias case.
The Maricopa County Superior Court tweeted on Monday that jury selection will begin on Monday, March 17.

Read more: Jodi Arias trial update: Arias jury selection to begin on March 17

And we have a date set for the jury selection! Woot Woot!!!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 13, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> maybe they are working  on a deal like a suspended sentence or time  served.



Life or death.  Time served is death


----------



## sarahgop (Jan 13, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> A date for jury selection has been scheduled in the Jodi Arias case.
> The Maricopa County Superior Court tweeted on Monday that jury selection will begin on Monday, March 17.
> 
> Read more: Jodi Arias trial update: Arias jury selection to begin on March 17
> ...



lets hope its delayed so jodi can prepare a compelling case,


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 14, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > A date for jury selection has been scheduled in the Jodi Arias case.
> ...



She already prepared a compelling case when she testified that she slaughtered Travis.

Sucks for her that she prepared it for the State.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jan 14, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > A date for jury selection has been scheduled in the Jodi Arias case.
> ...



I hate to be the bearer of bad news for you, but she can not change anything from the previous trial. This isn't a full trial - just a very short condensed version for the death penalty ruling. She was convicted - that will not be changing.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2014)

Jodi Arias Defense Has Cost More Than $2 Million

Why hasn't this crazy bitch been needled yet?


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 29, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > A date for jury selection has been scheduled in the Jodi Arias case.
> ...



She premeditated the slaughter of Travis. Probably started planning it months before. She will die, for her actions.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm sick of looking at her ugly fucking face. Die already.


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 3, 2014)

thats ghoulish. bad  news:

Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias Jan 30

After today, I'm not going to tweet for a while. It's temporary, but probably long-term.
Expand


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 3, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> thats ghoulish. bad  news:
> 
> Jodi Arias &#8207;@JodiAnnArias Jan 30
> 
> ...



Good. That means the prison finally decided to cut off her privileges. 



Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## sarahgop (Feb 4, 2014)

she  needs to file a  lawsuit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 4, 2014)

sarahgop said:


> she  needs to file a  lawsuit.



Which would just be a waste of the court's time.

I'm surprised she didn't explain this to you, you being her girlfriend and all. She has to stop twittering because of the electronics ban the judge put on everyone during the retrial phase.

Nobody involved (including the media in the courtroom) can use any electronics to say what's happening until it's all over. (And the new jury gives her the needle  )


Muh ObamaFoam only sended dis cuz I gibbed it a banana.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > she  needs to file a  lawsuit.
> ...



 [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION] 

you keeping track of the loud music murder 

"Loud music" murder trial | Jury selection | media excluded


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 5, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



I've been reading all the stories about it. I hope they have a feed of the trial when it starts. 


My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > thats ghoulish. bad  news:
> ...



They need to cut off more than that from her.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 5, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



What irritates me about this one - the loud music one - is that some media outlets are saying it's another Zimmerman case. There's no comparison between the two!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 5, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Sure there is. Both gunmen were "White" and both used an evil gun. 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's just it - the media and many other people only see the skin color and not the circumstances. They're pretty much saying 'the hell with what caused it, they're guilty because of their race'.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 5, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



it could start this afternoon 

or on Thursday


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 5, 2014)

curt reeves 

Live Now: Accused Movie Theater Shooter In Court | WildAboutTrial


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 8, 2014)

Denied again...



> PHOENIX (Reuters) - An Arizona judge has rejected a bid by convicted murderer Jodi Arias to be spared the death penalty in the 2008 slaying of her ex-boyfriend, according to court papers made public on Friday.
> 
> Maricopa Superior Court Judge Sherry Stephens said in a ruling that defense attorneys were wrong in claiming that a state law that allows for Arias to face a second penalty phase was unconstitutional and represented cruel and unusual punishment.



Arizona judge rejects bid to spare murderer Jodi Arias from death - chicagotribune.com

I wonder if she's getting used to hearing the word "No"? 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 8, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Denied again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay for that judge! This is one less thing she can try and file an appeal on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

ExecutedToday.com » 1930: Eva Dugan, her head jerked clean off

Jodi Arias Death Penalty Hearing: The Other Women On Arizona's Death Row


----------



## PlurisBestia (Feb 10, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Arias &#8207;*XXXXX*
> ...



Not sure how keeping epic threads alive over some stupid bitch who killed one man, years ago.  All of the hoopla, news, threads, including the court case, the social media attraction, feeds her beast. 

The best justice ever, would be to never speak her name again.  Let her go, forget about her.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 17, 2014)

A judge on Monday set the new trial date with jury selection beginning Sept. 8. 

Read more: Jodi Arias set for court appearance - FOX 10 News | myfoxphoenix.com Jodi Arias set for court appearance - FOX 10 News | myfoxphoenix.com 


And the saga continues. September - really that far away?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 17, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> A judge on Monday set the new trial date with jury selection beginning Sept. 8.
> 
> Read more: Jodi Arias set for court appearance - FOX 10 News | myfoxphoenix.com Jodi Arias set for court appearance - FOX 10 News | myfoxphoenix.com
> 
> ...



Look at the bright side. With the gag order, she can't go on twitter until the trial is over. So SawahDurp won't be posting her drivel here.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 17, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > A judge on Monday set the new trial date with jury selection beginning Sept. 8.
> ...










OOOPSIE!!! Wrong trial! Sorry bout that! (NOT!)


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 1, 2014)

Starting to watch this one now:

Julie Schenecker Trial Live Stream | WildAboutTrial

Anyone else?


----------



## R.D. (May 1, 2014)

It's not clear for me


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 1, 2014)

SantaFeWay said:


> Starting to watch this one now:
> 
> Julie Schenecker Trial Live Stream | WildAboutTrial
> 
> Anyone else?



I'll get the link up. I can't believe they're going with an insanity defense though.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 1, 2014)

It sounds like jury selection is going on. I'll listen in later on today to see how far they get.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 1, 2014)

Hi Aye!

Yes, insanity.  I don't know too much about the trial so far but it looked interesting.  How are you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 1, 2014)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hi Aye!
> 
> Yes, insanity.  I don't know too much about the trial so far but it looked interesting.  How are you?



Doing good; how about you?

From what I remember when she killed her kids, it was all because she was fed up with them back talking her, not listening, etc. - typical teen behavior. None of her actions leading up to the murders and afterwards indicated to me she was insane at the time. I believe she had planned it for some time.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 1, 2014)

Doing OK.  Business has been better but personally all is good!

I read there is evidence she planned this ahead of time, including purchasing the .38 S&W murder weapon several days beforehand.  That would point away from insanity.  But the defense will try to use the fact that she was taking prescriptions for bipolar and some other psychological disorders at the time.  Maybe depression, too?  Not sure.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 15, 2014)

Scheneker was found guilty!!! 

Life in prison, no chance of parole - 2 counts.

Her 'statement' before being sentenced was kinda odd, but seeing the position she was in at the time, I'm sure she was going with what was entering her mind at the moment.


----------



## Politico (May 16, 2014)

Holy resurrection Batman!!


This thread is the first one I ever posted in. When I saw the insanity going on I had to join lol.


----------

